# Photos wearing your Bbags ***COMMENTS***



## Addy

Continued from: Photos wearing your Bbags ***COMMENTS***

Please post comments here in regards to pics in this thread: Photos wearing your Bbags ***PICTURES ONLY***


----------



## EmilieN

*Missty4* - great style and lovely pics!!


----------



## viewwing

*Delmilano* Love the twiggy with your tie dye dress. Can I ask if the twiggy slides off your shoulders when carried with the handles or the strap?


----------



## drati

... continued from here http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/photos-wearing-your-bbags-comments-447123-264.html

*Tokyo*, thank you. You have a great memory! That camel part time was really stiff, and a bit dry too. But once it started breaking in it became soft so quickly. It's so slouchy now, I love it.

*Silverfern*, I am so glad too I decided to get these boots, I feel great wearing them. I still love wearing bags cross body -- I used to always wear cross body bags, I like being hands free and not having to worry about my bag falling off my shoulder. (Hey, I love your new bracelet too, it's gorgeous. You could post your pic here in the modeling thread.)

And thanks *SusanLee*, *P&P* and *klow-chloe'*, for your sweet comments.


----------



## drati

*Missty*, rggh and anthra is such a classy combination. Please post some more pictures when your bags is broken in a little.

*Del*, I carried the same bag yesterday! And like you I was blown away again by the leather. It's so silky soft, isn't it? Stunning. I love the twiggy with summer dresses and skirts, looks great with your new tie dress.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

*delmilano*, your looking great with that  dress
*wonderwoman*, i love your anthra hobo !!


----------



## delmilano

*viewwing* : thank you, it depends on the fabric or leather i am wearing, i can carry with the handles over the shoulder without slipping when the bag not fully stuffed, sometimes one of the handles slips off though. with the shoulder strap i don't have any trouble with the strap slipping off the shoulder, even when it's fully stuffed.
*drati* : thanks *D*, the leather on the grey 06 twiggy is so silky soft, amazingly beautiful, and this grey is just TDF, love this shade of elephant skin grey. i love your mod pics, the town looks great with that grey dress, the sanguine mu stands out beautifully on your outfit. you also rock the besace.
*Pollie-Jean* : thank you for your kind words.


----------



## purses & pugs

*ww *B**, you look really good with the Hobo! This is not my cup of tea but you wear it really well and I will imagine it's very comfy I'm glad you love it!

*Missty*, ok it do not like RGGH but your pics of Anthra RGGH PT kind of changes my mind a little, you look super chic with it! In you pics the zipper does not look so different from the rest of the HW either, but that could be the lightening. Anyway, I really love it on you!

*Delmilano*, wow you look so hot in your tie dye dress and grey Twiggy And you know I think those shoes are TDF! I went to H&M to look for them the other day, but they didn't have them Must look other places too.


----------



## klow-chloe'

*snadysandiego* - You and your Olive City are gorgeous.  I love the Olive with RGGH.

*missty4* - Love all your mod pics. Your photos are amazing. The Anthra with RGGH is GORGEOUS!  LOVE your Leather jacket too.

*delmilano* - Love you tie dye dress looks so good with your gris fonce twiggy.

*jmperez303* - The Canard looks so good on you. Love the riding boots too.


----------



## ttn

Missty4 - you look great - also love the leather jacket - I was wondering whose it is? Thanks


----------



## ttn

Dear Addy - sorry - posted comment in the pictures only - now I get it


----------



## wonderwoman9

thanks pollie jean and *A* i really love this style!! so comfy, and love it more than the day!


----------



## bellabags23

*Missty*, I think you look great with your RGGH, I also love your leather jacket...who is it by?


----------



## lccsue

*violetgirl*, you look as stunning as ever and love your noix twiggy!


----------



## delmilano

*purses & pugs* : thanks hon, the problem with h&m is that their stock sold out so fast, i wanted a jacket and was there too late. i hope you'll find the sandals in another h&m soon. 
*klow-chloe'* : thank you, your RT is fab, i love your mod shots, they look really stylish.


----------



## violetgirl

lccsue said:


> *violetgirl*, you look as stunning as ever and love your noix twiggy!


 
Thanks so much-you are a sweetheart


----------



## delmilano

*saff* : that pouchette is cute, the hip looks great on you too. is it winter time already? nice coat by the way.
*violetgirl* : your twiggy is pretty, nice choice of color, i love this style.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

wonderwoman9 said:


> thanks pollie jean and *A* i really love this style!! so comfy, and love it more than the day!



Yes, i can imagine. But it's hard to get, isn't it ?



*Kwo Chloe'*, great pic ! Love your style and this wall!


*Everyone* is looking 

I enjoy these pics very much. Thanks for sharing


----------



## chloe.chloe

*purses & pugs -* love your papeete GSH city. it's so lovely and the perfect pop of color against your all-black outfit!!


----------



## saff

delmilano said:


> *saff* : that pouchette is cute, the hip looks great on you too. is it winter time already? nice coat by the way.
> *violetgirl* : your twiggy is pretty, nice choice of color, i love this style.



Thanks, *delmilano* dear! You look amazing in your tie dye dress and the twiggy!It is definitely winter here now. Doesn't get as chilly as in Paris though. I remembered I was frozen when I was there a few years ago.


----------



## purses & pugs

*chloe.chloe*, thank you! I find it hard to match sometimes but it always safe with black

*klow-chloe*, super cool mod pics! I love RT, it's one of my fav Bal colors of all time, and it's is perfect on a City! Love your outfit too.

*violetgirl*, looking pretty with your yummy Noix Twiggy

*Saff*, you are one chic mother! Love your coat you are wearing with your Pouchette and what a great idea to tie some knots on the Hip to make it fit better, looks really good on you!


----------



## Nanaz

*OMG P&P that bag looks amazing on you. LOVE LOVE it.*


----------



## missty4

*EmilieN* - thank you  Always a pleasure to take pictures ^_^

*drati *- yes! I'll definitely post more pictures when anthra is more broken in. It's already nice, lightweight smooshy and can't wait till it gets nice and drapey 

*P&P* - thank you  I don't mind the zipper at all really. It doesn't pop out to me compared, to lets' say, darkened handles or heavily scuffed corners. Plus the stunning anthra leather is so gorgey and I can't imagine having an anthra PT with any other hardware - it feels like it's made for it (like how some ladies feel RGGH was made for siegle).

*klow-chloe'* - thank you! You have amazing photos too! Looks like you got a tripod set up for your RT city pics - I like how you're moving from one spot to another with the background still. If you wanted to, you can probably combine them all to make a multiplicity shot so there can be like 4 of you with 4 gorgy RT cities in one shot! 

*ttn, bellabags* - thank you for your sweet comments~ The leather jacket is by Mackage and the style is called Nev - it's from 2 seasons ago I think?


----------



## missty4

*delmilano *- love your 06 grey twiggy - twiggies are so cute for summer! During the summer, I want to carry my RH bags a lot more vs GH and twiggy is high up there! Love your cute, fluorescent strappy heels too 

*jmperez *- welcome aboard! Love canard, isn't the leather amazing?!? You look great in it 

*klow-chloe'* - again, total multiplicity shot. When you page down, it looks like you're moving across the screen! I love me some RT 
*
bag'hem all* - Your collection is growing really fast! Love the canard CGH city! Canard is such a pretty dark, teal blue. I use to have a cgh city in lilac and the leather on it was amazing too!

*ig1s* - I looooove your outfit! Very put together and the Sang SGH city tops it right off 

*violetgirl *- thank you for the mod shot; you look great! I can't ever get enough of minky, milky noix leather (hehe, like you mentioned, like the color of your baby aardvark  ) and twiggy is an absolutely cute style! Congrats!

*Saff *- cute pouchette/hip bag! The hip bag looks very practical, and crossbody is always a +! I keep on looking at your avatar though 

*Rocktiddy *- I've always been curious of the courier style. It must be very  to have so much leather in one bag - looks super fluffy!

*
P&P* - you're one and only PT too! And your wear amethyst very well! Such a lovely pop color. It's different feeling for me to see other people wearing it and see it hit above their hip (since most people are taller than me!) so I still get the impression you're wearing a city when your wearing the shoulder strap from the side, lol. 

*titania *- you shouldn't be afraid of messing up your beautiful VG twiggy! I think it's actually really hard to mess up! It's a hardy color and doesn't pick up marks like light colors bags; it's a twiggy that doesn't have real "corner" like the city style so you can't really scuff it as easily; and it's just so darn cute to keep inside. I have an 07 ivory twiggy and I wear it all the time and still looks good!


----------



## Ghost55

*delmilano * grey twiggy ...is TDF!!!! I am such a sucker for gray!!!

*jmperez *That canard is stunning!

*klow-chloe'* Fabulous!!!
*
bag'hem all* Canard just does something to me...TDF!

*ig1s* -Looking stunning!

*violetgirl *- Love the twiggy on you!

*Saff *The hip bag is adoreable!!!

*Rocktiddy *-You rock that courrier!!!

*
P&P* - I love this color on you!!! Hot hot hot!

*titania *-Wear that twiggy!!! I use my Vert D' Eau...and yes it is light but oh so worth it!!!  		
 		  		 	     		 		  		   		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## wonderwoman9

pollie jean - yes, you don't see them available very often! and they aren't as popular for some reason!

p&p - love your amethyst on you!
ghost - you look fab! great pics!


----------



## bellabags23

*P&P *Your Amethyst is gorgeous on you, love it with your outfit it really pops!!!
*Ghost* you look amazing...


----------



## titania029

missty4 said:


> *titania *- you shouldn't be afraid of messing up your beautiful VG twiggy! I think it's actually really hard to mess up! It's a hardy color and doesn't pick up marks like light colors bags; it's a twiggy that doesn't have real "corner" like the city style so you can't really scuff it as easily; and it's just so darn cute to keep inside. I have an 07 ivory twiggy and I wear it all the time and still looks good!



You know, I never thought of that, that the Twiggy doesn't have any real corners.  I am going to make an effort to take out the bags that are always in the closet because I'm worried about them.



Ghost55 said:


> *titania *-Wear that twiggy!!! I use my Vert D' Eau...and yes it is light but oh so worth it!!!



I like the pictures with your apple green day!  Something about bright green bags


----------



## ig1s

Thanks for your sweet comment *Ghost55* & *missty4*


----------



## saff

*violetgirl*, you look gorgeous with your noix twiggy.

*purses & pugs*: thank you, dear! Must try and keep up with stylish ladies like yourself  I love your amethyst. It is such a stunning colour and it looks great on you.

*missty4*: thank you! I only carry little crossbody bags on weekends when I'm out with the kids so it's such a useful bag for me. I think your anthra RGGH PT is amazing! 

*Ghost55*: You look great! Your apple green looks amazingly smooshy.

*Rocktiddy*: we're Hip twins! Don't you just love how easy it is to wear? Love your Framboise too.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Nanaz*, thank you so much dear *L*

*Missty*, yes my one and only PT too - who knows, it might not be my last Thanks for your sweet words! I love this thread so much since we get to see how we all wear our Bbags.

*ww *B**, thanks sweetie

*bellabags*, thank you! I tend to wear neutral/black outfits when I'm carrying my pop color bags!

*saff*, aww you are so sweet, thank you!


----------



## klow-chloe'

delmilano said:


> *klow-chloe'* : thank you, your RT is fab, i love your mod shots, they look really stylish.


 
Thank you very much for your lovely comment  
I love to see your mod pics too love your sleek and elegant style.


----------



## klow-chloe'

Pollie-Jean said:


> *Kwo Chloe'*, great pic ! Love your style and this wall!


 
Thank you I'm glad you love the pics and the wall


----------



## klow-chloe'

purses & pugs said:


> *klow-chloe*, super cool mod pics! I love RT, it's one of my fav Bal colors of all time, and it's is perfect on a City! Love your outfit too.


 
Thanks P&P I'm try to keeping up with your gorgeous mod pics

You & your Amethyst are just  I absolutely LOVE this color on you. I think you and Aarponen wear this color so well.....I'm so jealous


----------



## klow-chloe'

missty4 said:


> klow-chloe' - thank you! You have amazing photos too! Looks like you got a tripod set up for your RT city pics - I like how you're moving from one spot to another with the background still. If you wanted to, you can probably combine them all to make a multiplicity shot so there can be like 4 of you with 4 gorgy RT cities in one shot!
> 
> klow-chloe' - again, total multiplicity shot. When you page down, it looks like you're moving across the screen! I love me some RT



You've got it right I had a tripod set up for those pics  My hubby got sick of taking the picture for me so I have no choice.
Thank you for the advise I would love to make a multiplicity shot. But I need to position myself in the shot  better than what it is now.
I checked out your photo albums... those shots are amazing.   My favorite is the shot you 've got in your avatar and LOVE the photos from Tokyo and the ones at the beach with your friends... love those shots


----------



## klow-chloe'

*bag'hem all *- Love your style and your Canard

*ig1s *- The Sang GSH City looks really good on you.

*voiletgirl *- You & Your Noix twiggy are gorgeus.

*saff *- I love how the Canard hip sits just perfectly on your hip ..the color is gorgeous and look so cool with jeans.

*Rocktiddy *- Love the courrier on you.

*titania* - Love the 07 VG. It is my favorite green color for Balbag.

*Ghost55* - Thank you for the lovely comment!
I said it before and I say it again...you have a beautiful smile...and I love to see it ...love your apple green day too.


----------



## Rocktiddy

missty4 said:


> *Rocktiddy *- I've always been curious of the courier style. It must be very  to have so much leather in one bag - looks super fluffy!



yes!! it's hugh  the leather feels so soft and fluffy too!



Ghost55 said:


> *Rocktiddy *-You rock that courrier!!!



Thank you! Love that bag too  it goes well with my cloth style.



saff said:


> *Rocktiddy*: we're Hip twins! Don't you just love how easy it is to wear? Love your Framboise too.



now I use Hip as my everyday bag and keep the courrier for a longer trip. Gosh! I need another middle size bag.. an RH Day would be nice!!



klow-chloe' said:


> *Rocktiddy *- Love the courrier on you.



Thank you !


----------



## maxxout

*missty4*  very cool

*klow-chloe*    ditto


----------



## Ghost55

*Thanks all for the gracious compliments....Now planning on what to take to the Windy City next week. I think Apple and Turquoise will make the cut.*


----------



## saira1214

Ghost55 said:


> *Thanks all for the gracious compliments....Now planning on what to take to the Windy City next week. I think Apple and Turquoise will make the cut.*


 
Yaaay!! Come on down to the Windy City!! Who knows, maybe you will spot me wearing my new to me 05 Apple Green Day as well!!! I'm sure you've heard this before, but you really resemble Madonna when you wear sunnies!


----------



## MichK

*CivicGirl* - glad to see you still have your Galet City! It really looks awesome on you. And I love your get-up too.


----------



## Tokyo

So many great mod pics!!! I love everyone of them!!! 

*Klow_chloe,* you are always taking cool shots!!! Love your style!

*P&P,*A*! I just love it,everytime when I see Amethyst on you, as I said before this colour is absolutely beautiful on you as most as all of your collection!!!

*Ghost,* Lovely lovely shots with your AG DAY! and as always You are gorgeous!!!

*Saff,  * Great action pics! The giant hip is so pretty on you!!!


----------



## Tokyo

*Mistty!!!!! * konbanwa! wow, it is A beautiful anthra RGGH PT mod shots!  And you are truely PT lover, you wear PT bl**dy well!  The combo is very beautiful and classic!!!  

*delmilano,*Hi, M*! So nice to see your grisF twiggy with the beautiful dress!!! Love your yellow sandals too! I adore your boho style & RH bags with class!!!     

*ChloeG,* I envy and so love everyone of your outfits & taste and the neutral GH bags! The white dress is made for you ......!  And RUBY SGH flat is breath taking...! btw Your RGGH PT looks broken in already! It is a great treat seeing RGGH anthra again!!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

hi tokyo you are so sweet  thank you so much! ..i am also jealous of your fabolous collection !!i hope you will get anthra rggh ,it is a stunning combo!!


----------



## Livia1

*Chloeglamour*, love your new mod pics. You look beautiful as always and that Ruby FC is perfect! The Anthra RGGH is just dreamy.


----------



## Ghost55

saira1214 said:


> Yaaay!! Come on down to the Windy City!! Who knows, maybe you will spot me wearing my new to me 05 Apple Green Day as well!!! I'm sure you've heard this before, but you really resemble Madonna when you wear sunnies!



*I will be in town Monday-Wednesday, I am originally from North Shore area and love getting a chance to stay downtown. It would be fabulous to run into another tPF'r especially wearing the same bag!!!!

Thanks, I'll take the Madonna compliment and RUN with it!!! I will wear my sunnies too! LOL!!!*



Tokyo said:


> So many great mod pics!!! I love everyone of them!!!
> 
> 
> *Ghost,* Lovely lovely shots with your AG DAY! and as always You are gorgeous!!!



*
Thanks so much Tokyo!!! You are such as doll as always!*
*
Chloe Glamour.....Hot my dear!!! You need to move to L.A.!!! LOL~ YOu would scortch the town!!!*


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

ahaha ghost you are too funny  ,thank you bella!!! you are so gorgeous blonde


----------



## Anna_525

*Chloeglamour*, I just looked at your photos. If only I can have at least half of your sense of style, I would be so happy. You look great!

*Roey*, what are you talking about? You, too, have great style! Would love to have a toned bod like yours! The Bbag looks great on you!


----------



## drati

*Ghost*, such great pictures! Looks like you had loads of fun.

*Saff*, your pochette looks great, love your coat too. And the hip looks like such a handy bag, perfect for weekends. I like the way you've customised it.

*Rocktiddy*, your framboise courier is gorgeous.

*Civicgirl*, love your galet city, looks great on you.

*CG*, wow, that ruby clutch and I love what you are wearing with it. Wonderful.

*mmmoon*, your black cherry clutch is delicious. I love this deep red, very classy.


----------



## titania029

klow-chloe' said:


> *titania* - Love the 07 VG. It is my favorite green color for Balbag.



Thanks!  I almost didn't post after looking at your shots with the RT City.  They were so lovely, I thought I should go take some more artistic pictures first


----------



## bag-gage

chloeg - Fi, I've said it before and I have to say it again, I love your hair!  (and your bags and your styling, that goes without saying LOL)

tokyo - Lovely blouse. The Silk range has nice things!

drati - Love the Camel, what a great neutral.


----------



## ig1s

*Klow_chloe* : love your style and your mod shot!

*Ghost55* : your AG day is sooo gorgeoussssss!!!

*Chloeglamour* : I always admire your style, you've really inspired me!!


----------



## drati

bag-gage said:


> tokyo - Lovely blouse. The Silk range has nice things!
> 
> drati - Love the Camel, what a great neutral.



Thanks bag-gage. What actually IS the Balenciaga silk range?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Anna_525 said:


> *Chloeglamour*, I just looked at your photos. If only I can have at least half of your sense of style, I would be so happy. You look great!
> 
> !


 
 you are too sweet bella !!you make me blush


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

thank you so much *BAG GAGE,SWEET DRATI ,IG1S, ANNA  FOR YOUR WORDS*


----------



## francyFG

Tryin' to kill me????


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

:devil::devil:


----------



## bag-gage

drati said:


> Thanks bag-gage. What actually IS the Balenciaga silk range?



Apart from the seasonal ready to wear, Balenciaga does capsule collections of basics - well, basic as far as Balenciaga goes LOL. In pants, knits, silk, leather, t-shirts, and black dresses. The labels say eg Balenciaga.Pants or Balenciaga.Silk instead of just Balenciaga. The Silk range has light dresses, blouses, tanks etc done in silk.


----------



## purses & pugs

*klow-chloe*, aw thank you! I'm usually not a pink person but I really like Amethyst

*Tokyo *M*, thaks for your lovely comment, you are always so sweet

*Lalicvin*, love your Amethyst Midday!!*

Chloe *F**, looking great with the Ruby FC!! What a perfect color on this clutch. And you are always so stylish I really like your Amthra RGGH too, I like this HW on Anthra and Siegle so it does grow on me just a tiny bit 

*mmmoon*, love your FC mod pics!! You wear it really well! I think this is one of my fav Bal clutches

*roey*, as I already have mentions I really like the RGGH on Anthra and you City is gorgeous!!

*meganka*, aww those pics are so cute!! And you are so lucku to have a colleauge/friend to talk Bbags with! Lovely Jaune Day you have


----------



## mmmoon

Thank you *drati*, *P&P*!


----------



## mmmoon

*Ghost55*> your AG Day is so limey and fresh! Does it match easily with outfits? 

*P&P*> To date, I think Magenta and Amethyst are the nicest brightest Bal PINKS!! Someday I'll hope to own one. heh heh. 
I LOVE Primark!! They have very affordable stuff! Though I really disliked the pushing & shoving! =(

*Civicgirl*> Galet!!!!!!! YUMMYYYYYY! I love your necklace too!

*Chloeglamour*> WOWWWWWW Ruby FC! Your white drapey dress if fantastic. Great figure! 

*Roey*> Your bag collection is TDF! And my, you're very atheletic and toned! (I'm flabby all over. LOL)


----------



## purses & pugs

*mmmoon*, looking good for the wedding lunch I love Primark too, if you have plenty of time and not go on a Saturday you can find some really nice stuff there! But it was a hassle to drag around that big Bal bag so I just sat down and waited for my girls that day


----------



## klow-chloe'

*P&P* - Love your jacket in that pic.  What's in the BIG Balenciaga bag?

*meganka* - Cool pics. I love the leather on both bags. You're in Sydney too

*mmmoon* - Love the clutch on you.

*roey* - I want your trim & toned bod. Ahhh and your Anthra as well

*civicgirl* - Your Galet is gorgeous ...love your outfit too.

*lalicvin* - Love your the Amethyst midday.  It looks sooooooooo good on you.  I hope one day I'll find one.

*chloe *- Love all 3 outfits you got on. You have an amazing body The bright color looks so good on you....as good as the neutral color... LOVE your ruby clutch


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

KLOW CHLOE .. i also love your style and the way you take pictures!! your rt city is beyond gorgeous 

thank you so much MMON


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*ROEY  you are SO stylish,and you know i want your legs !!!ahahahaha    anthra rggh is the best 2010 combo !!lol

mmon ....isn't the fc so comfy?? love it on you!!


p&p  you are the shopping queen !!!lol*


----------



## mmmoon

*klow-chloe, P&P, chloeglamour* 

The flat clutch is amazingly versatile! Casual or formal. I LOVE it! Wish I had more in different colours. HEEHEEHEE


----------



## bag-gage

Mmoon - I'm once again tempted to get a flat clutch ... argh. Looks fab on ya!

Megan - Those are such cute pics. Your Jaune looks so sunny


----------



## mmmoon

*bag-gage*> GO FOR IT!!! You will love it! Like your siggy says "Almost done" but not yet! You're missing a flat clutch!


----------



## delmilano

*meganka* : you are so lucky to have someone to talk b bags with at work.  love the duo shots, both day bags look great. 
*p&p* : how many bags you have in your collection now, they all look WOW on you. 
*CG* : sweetie, you are bellissima, love the ruby clutch on you, such a great red.
*roey *: i agree with CG, your legs are HOT!!!  love the anthra rggh city on you.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

lol del*My*  you are muuuuuuuuuuuche better than that russian model   your outfit is perfect ,also love the sang bracelet ,tee shirt,skirt ..eveerything!!

and omg!now i want a black gsh pt too, it is all your fault


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

delmilano said:


> *roey *: i agree with CG, your legs are HOT!!!


  :true:..and also cellulite free


----------



## delmilano

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> :true:..and also cellulite free



i think working out is the secret of those beautiful legs. i am too lazy to go to fitness center.


----------



## delmilano

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> lol del*My*  you are muuuuuuuuuuuche better than that russian model   your outfit is perfect ,also love the sang bracelet ,tee shirt,skirt ..eveerything!!
> 
> and omg!now i want a black gsh pt too, it is all your fault



thanks buddy, that russian model was taaaallllllll and absolutely cellulite free!  near her i felt so small.
i almost lost the love of this bag, i am now in love with it again, it has the rock&roll spirit which i love. you should get this combo hon!


----------



## Ghost55

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> ahaha ghost you are too funny  ,thank you bella!!! you are so gorgeous blonde



*Doll~ WE are the blonde squad!!! LOL~*



drati said:


> *Ghost*, such great pictures! Looks like you had loads of fun.



*I did...thank you so much..I had a hang over the next day as I drank that entire bottle to myself LOL!*



ig1s said:


> *Klow_chloe* : love your style and your mod shot!
> 
> *Ghost55* : your AG day is sooo gorgeoussssss!!!
> 
> *Chloeglamour* : I always admire your style, you've really inspired me!!



*Thanks! I love my apples...I adore Granny Smith Apple green apples as well...my favorite!! I just made a home from scratch pie using Granny Smiths..it was delicious~*



mmmoon said:


> *Ghost55*> your AG Day is so limey and fresh! Does it match easily with outfits?



I*t does suprisingly!!! You should get one...you would love it!!!
*


----------



## maxxout

All that talk about *roey's* legs.  What about the arms?  O ya...nice bag.


----------



## saira1214

*French* you were in Chicago!! Glad you liked it!! Its a fabulous city in the Summer!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

maxxout said:


> All that talk about *roey's* legs. What about the arms? O ya...nice bag.


you are right,also her arms are hot


----------



## maxxout

^^^ Love your new mod shots.  Am posting again and will get more specific.


----------



## klow-chloe'

titania029 said:


> Thanks! I almost didn't post after looking at your shots with the RT City. They were so lovely, I thought I should go take some more artistic pictures first


 
Nothing wrong with your mod pic  It looks really cool. Please do post more so all of us here can enjoy it.  I like to take the picture outdoor so I don't have to clean up my bedroom and make it's more presentable

That wall is just right nexd to where I live so 2 minutes walk out and there the wall it's like a very small park where it's very quite.


----------



## RUIRUIWINTER

Tokyo M, CG and Misty, love your fabulous rggh bags!
CG, ruby must be your fav color!
French and Del,  I think each French girl has great taste! 
Jaster, you are my forever rock star!
Megan, you are so sweet! I love your outfit!
Mmmoon, flat clutch looks great on you! 
P&p, I love all your mod pics! Well pls say hello to Jimmi! 
Max, I love your Ann.D dress (or trousers), your outifit is unique but looks great on you!


----------



## RUIRUIWINTER

Klow chloe, love your hat with your bal! You look so chic!
Roey, I can't see your mod pics but I have to say thank u so much for sharing! Thank u so much for sending many beautiful pics to my email, I think I'd better not have so many requests to you. You are so sweet!


----------



## maxxout

I have some catching up to do.

*Tokyo*    That eggplant is tdf and you make it even better.

*Meganka*    So, you&#8217;re at work?  Would love to see your boss walk in.   Love that Jaune.

*purses & pugs*   Beautiful bag (tomato)&#8230;&#8230;sure you don&#8217;t want to keep it?  Love that 2010 Olive RH City too, nice touch with the shoes.  The Amethyst is shocking and you can really pull it off.  It&#8217;s spectacular.  How many bags do you have, girl?  Then there is that neat little black cherry city too.

*Delmilano *     you always look spankin&#8230;love that outfit

*French75 *   I seriously want your RT

*Scoobiesmomma*    sahara is a great match for you

*Ehemelay*   that leather looks crazy soft

*CivicGir*l      I covet your bag.  Like what you are wearing.

*CHLOEGLAMOUR* You look so cool in the jean shorts and so ridiculously hot in the cream dress.   A lesson on how to get the same bag to work with completely different looks.  That is YOUR bag.  The clutch is perfect.  If I ever get a clutch, that would be the one.

*RUIRUIWINTER *    Thanks&#8230;.you know Ann D!  The vest and pants are hers. 
She's my favorite designer.  Lots of tassels, ties and hangie things.  Like a B bag.  Finally I have found a bag that is best for her stuff.  Even better than her own bags.


----------



## meganka

*P&P, klow-chloe, baggage, del*M*, RuiRui, maxxout*, thank you ladies, it is really fun to have someone to share the common passion about bbags with! i almost talked to her everyday about bal, especially now the new colors are coming in and she just came back from Europe with 2 new bags for herself 

*maxxout*, we took these pictures in the ladies' room when no one is there


----------



## meganka

just saw my signature was modified, i am a bit upset, i did not intend to do that in here, and i always ask people to look at the auction sites if they want to find a pre-owned bag...anyway, my collection is only showing the different color & style comparisons. i just want to share. thank you!

*roey*, i was really tempted with your RGGH Anthra City, it is looking so good! but i remember you said GGH is slightly better if i can only have one. really hope that i can find one soon!

*del*M*, *really like your necklace!!! and of course you wore the black sgh pt really well! 

*French*, great to see you are so happy with every of your gorgeous bbags! they are all precious! like your dress with the ph black city!

*CG*, hot hot hot! like everybody else, i really love your style and wish i am as stylish as half of your sense! and great to see you are with your Ruby SGH Clutch!

*ig1s*, like your simple & stylish outfit with the gorgeous sang sgh city!

*saff*, your coat with the black Pouchette is so cute! love it!!!!

*P&P*, i wish i have more friends that can go to shop in Bal stores with me too! have not been to a bal store for sooo long.......


----------



## sue_syd

Hi everyone, Sue here. I am Megan's colleague. The one with the black Day. Nice to meet you all. Thanks to Megan that I am fully falling in love with Bbags now.


----------



## drati

*ig1s*, your sang looks great with your outfit.

*klow-chloe'*, nice pics, love the drama of them! And your RT is gorgeous.

*Meganka*, what everyone says, so lucky to have a co-worker to chat Bals with. You both look great with your days.

*P&P*, love your pic of the shopping hauls. Tomato looks great. Is that your canard jacket or the pompom in your bag? 

*Del*, I'm glad you held on to this beauty, love everything about this shot, your outfit, bag, bracelet ... 

*French*, so nice to see your holiday shots with your gorgeous bags. Love them all, you are beautiful.

*Maxxout*, gorgeous caramel, I love how you wear it with black, as a pop almost. LOVE your hair too.


----------



## maxxout

*drati *    Love the shots of you with the caramel pt  and the charbon besace. I think our style is similar.


----------



## maxxout

sue_syd said:


> Hi everyone, Sue here. I am Megan's colleague. The one with the black Day. Nice to meet you all. Thanks to Megan that I am fully falling in love with Bbags now.



Hi Sue...welcome.  Great start with a classic. Would love to see the new ones.


----------



## purses & pugs

*klow-chloe*, thank you, I'm a sucker for leopard print! and in the Bal bag there are a Canard moto jacket and a Pourpre GGH Pom Pon

*Chloeg*, hehe, yep I know!

*Delmilano*, thank you! I prob have too many now, over 20 + accessories, but I love them all! Have sold a couple and have 3 out for sale now to fund new stuff, but I wish I did not have to do that

*RUI*, thank you! And of course I will say hello to Jimmi

*Maxxout*, thanks for your sweet words. I cannot get enough of Bal's pop colors! I love my Tomato and will never let it go, what gave you that idea? Oh no, this is a keeper for sure Other bags must go instead. 

*Meganka*, yes me too! I have to drag my friends or I go alone, lol!

*Drati*, thank you! Not the best pic but I thought it was a little funny And both Canard jacket and Pourpre GGH Pom are in the Bal bag, lol!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Delmilano*, wow you look stunning as always, I love your demin skirt! Of course I love your black GSH PT and you are so lucky to have found a Sang Triple bracelet!!! I so want one but havn't managed to track one down...Oh well, at least I can enjoy it by looking at your pics

*French*, beautiful holiday pics and you are so pretty! I love all your bags (did you manage to only take three?! haha) but especially your RT Work Looks like you had a great time!

*maxxout*, I love your 05 Caramel, such a yummy brown color. I have it too and I love the vintage look it has. And it goes so well with your beautiful curly hair!


----------



## French75

*P&P* thank you so much ! I took 3 Balenciaga, a Mulberry and a Jerôme Dreyfuss actually 
*Drati, Meganka, Maxxout, Saira1214,  Ruirui* thank you for your sweet words !! I loved Chicago


----------



## Jasterock

Oh wow!!! Lotsa great shots ladies! The hip, flat clutch, midday, rgghs etc all look great 

*ig1s* You wear your Sang so well!

*klow-chloe',* I love that brick wall so much! And of course, your RT!

*Roey,* You need an anthra bracelet 

*Meganka,* Love that buddy shot! How cool is that!  Hi *Sue*!!!

*P dearie* I heart tomato!!  It's my unforgettable red, I am so regretted that I sold mine.  

*Moonie,* My FC twin!! Don't you love it?!

*delmilano,* I think you are gorgeous too! 

*French75*, Love those shots! I miss Chicago, especially the deep dish pizza! Is that Blue Jean that you holding on to?? I love that one 

*maxxout,* I think Caramel is one my favourite brown ever  I want one just like yours!


----------



## French75

Thanks *Jasterock* !! Yes it's Blue Jean, I love this one to pieces !! My ultimate dream is to find the blue jean weekender . 
I tasted the deep dish pizza (of course !!) and the Chicago hot dog and I went to an awesome steack house (Gibsons) and to the Ralph Lauren Restaurant (loved them !!)


----------



## klow-chloe'

*delmilano* - Love you in that raid back outfit, you look so chic!

*french* - you've got the beautiful smile love the RT work on you...gorgeous

*Maxxout* - Love your caramel and your outfit



*RUIRUI, drati* Thank you so much for your sweet comments

*jasterock* - Wish you were living here in Sydney..I'd love to hang out with you and having a great time taking the shot of our b bags

*sue *- Welcome to tPF


----------



## maxxout

*purses & pugs*   I thought I saw it on -----(can't say e--y).  I will check now to see how I made that mistake.

_Maxxout, thanks for your sweet words. I cannot get enough of Bal's pop colors! I love my Tomato and will never let it go, what gave you that idea? Oh no, this is a keeper for sure Other bags must go instead. _


----------



## delmilano

*maxxout, meganka, P&P, Jasterock, klow-chloe', drati,* thank you 
*P&P* : wow, what a nice collection you have now. 
*maxxout* : i love your shots with the city, very nice, you carry this bag so well.
*french75 *: lucky you, on vacation in chicago. i love every outfit you wore there, which jerome dreyfuss bag do you have? the billy?


----------



## French75

*Delmilano* thank you so much !!  Yes it's a Billy (in cognac, size M)
By the way, I didn't have time to comment all the new modeling pictures I saw when I came back, but I totally remember yours !! I love your whole outfit with the tee, the skirt and the GSH PT !! It's like an absolutely perfect outfit to me !! May I ask you where you found the skirt and the neklace ?


----------



## roey

Hey, thanks everyone!    I always forget to come here and comment about pics or read comments about my mod shots.

*Klow* - I would trade you my muscles for one of your bags, lol!!

*maxxout* - my arms don't feel the weight of giant hw bags!  That's why I lift, to carry my Bals around!!

*meganka* - I am seriously starting to love Anthra RGGH more than Anthra GGH.  If you want uniform hardware color then definitely consider GGH but if you're not bothered by the RGGH studs being darker than the rest of the hardware then go for RGGH.


----------



## GWENofYALE

*purses & pugs*  your 10 papeete SGH city is gorgeous!! I love that color bag with the GS hardware!!  when / where did you get it?!   also, i love your Amethyst PT.  love the bright bags paired with the all dark outfit.

*chloeglamour* i love all your clothes!  the bags are the cherry on top.  i esp love the anthra pt paired with denim shorts and the casual boots.  makes me think - i need to dress better - these bags deserve outfits like these!


----------



## delmilano

French75 said:


> *Delmilano* thank you so much !!  Yes it's a Billy (in cognac, size M)
> By the way, I didn't have time to comment all the new modeling pictures I saw when I came back, but I totally remember yours !! I love your whole outfit with the tee, the skirt and the GSH PT !! It's like an absolutely perfect outfit to me !! May I ask you where you found the skirt and the neklace ?



the billy is so smooshy and nice, i am a bal only girl but was tempted several times by this bag. cognac billy, pretty. 
thanks for your sweet words. that skirt is from bershka, bought about a year ago, the necklace is bought from my holiday trip to thailand back in feb 2008.


----------



## maxxout

*Jasterock *
I hope you get a Caramel someday.  You have some great stuff.  I noticed all the cool things in your bag in the 'what&#8217;s in your bag&#8217; thread.   Also I like that you cut up your clothes.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

*Everyone *is looking great !

*delmilano* love your necklace !

*Maxxout*  these pants


----------



## French75

Thanks Del !!


----------



## delmilano

French75 said:


> Thanks Del !!



de rien french75, i saw a similar skirt at H&M not long ago, bershka may have it too, haven't checked there for quite a while.


----------



## wonderwoman9

Ohhh *A* you look so pretty all dressed up! I love that dress on you, looks so good w/the ivory clutch!


----------



## purses & pugs

*GWENofYALE*, thank you! I love Bal's pop colors with a black outfit

*ww*B**, thanks sweetie! This dress and the Ivory FC were one of the "winners", they will go with me to Tenerife


----------



## French75

*P&P *you look great !! what a nice activity to have before holiday 
My favorite


----------



## klow-chloe'

*Nanaz* - The Seigle work looks perfect on you. Seeing your pic made me want to get this color in Work size.

*i_love_yorkie* - your Juane twiggy is gorgeous.

*DesignerPurseFan* - Your Sang looks spectacular with colorful leaves in the background, lovely photo.

*P&P* - Love the dress and the clutch...very Pretty!!!

*cityoflight* - Lovely outfit and the Anthra MU.

*volre* - I love your Cyclade work. It looks really good wth your black outfits...Love it!!


----------



## roey

*klow* - I *LOVE* your modeling photos with the magenta work!  You have great style!!

Everyone looks amazing!


----------



## klow-chloe'

roey said:


> *klow* - I *LOVE* your modeling photos with the magenta work! You have great style!!
> 
> Everyone looks amazing!


 

Thank you for your lovely comment

Do you own any bal bag in Electric Blue?  Would love to see the pic of this pretty blue.


----------



## roey

klow-chloe' said:


> Thank you for your lovely comment
> 
> Do you own any bal bag in Electric Blue? Would love to see the pic of this pretty blue.


 
I do!  A SGH Work.  Go here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/the-blue-club-143041-17.html

The first two pics are closest to the actual color.


----------



## klow-chloe'

Thank you so much


----------



## i_love_yorkie

klow-chloe': thanks  you look gorgeous! love the outfits!


----------



## drati

*P&P*, after this little preview I can't wait to see your holiday pics. Pls bring home loads of pictures. Curious to know which bags made the cut ...

*COL*, I really like the look of the CHW make up. Just gives a little edge to your gorgeous outfit, love it. And I never got around to saying, your black first looks delicious. It's a great size for you and such a classic.

*klow-chloe*, your magenta looks wonderful, esp against your neutral clothes. Congrats.

*Vlore*, your cyclade is starting to slouch nicely. How are you feeling? I love seeing your bump, can't be long now until the twins arrive ...


----------



## delmilano

*Cityoflight* : *P* you look very feminine and elegant, very coco chanel. the mu is the perfect clutch IMO.
*P&P *: gorgeous dress *A*, the ivory clutch goes perfectly with it.
*nanaz* : i love seigle, what a wonderful color, yours seem smooshy and slouchy.
*vlore* : you are one of the prettiest pregnant women i've ever seen, that bag is gorgeous too.
*klow-chloe' *: you match pop colors with neutral outfits and everything just looks right.
would love to see pics of your VG GGH too.


----------



## vlore

Thank you *klow-chloe*, *drati* & *delmilano!!!* 

I have been feeling pretty good...I am now 34 weeks pregnant and thank goodness the twins are doing great! Currently trying to rest as much as possible with an occasionally dinner date with DH!


----------



## maxxout

*mmmoon*
Cool graphic on your dress.  Can&#8217;t tell exactly but think your bag matches your hair color.  Always like that.

*Nanaz*    That Siegle continues to impress.

*klow-chloe' * 
That&#8217;s a great outfit. The bag seems to pick up the grey of your outfit and the grays in what you are wearing seem to have warm pink undertones&#8230;..or is it just the magic of 05 magenta?     And the leather quality is superb.

*i_love_yorkie *  (So do I)
Snappy juane bag and sassy pose in your jeans.  Love this shot&#8230;has attitude like the bag.

*DezinerPurseFan*
How did you get those leaves to match your bag perfectly?  Yummy bag.  Great leaves.

*P&P*
You look hot!      Love the tan shoes/white clutch combo.  How many vacations do your get, lucky girl?    But if I lived in Europe I would do the same&#8230;all I could get.

*Cityoflight*
How did you manage to look demure and edgy at the same time?

*Vlore*
 Love cyclade with black.   Only a Balenciaga like that could upstage a pregnancy.  You have some great bags.


----------



## maxxout

*Pollie-Jean*
Funny comment and graphics.  Thanks.  Haven&#8217;t worn those pants much but now that it&#8217;s summer (with a vengeance) I will.  They are so lightweight. The images are birds taking off.


----------



## Anna_525

The Pictures thread is hot, hot, hot!!!! Keep 'em pictures coming!

*P&P*, love your black and white dress! You picked the right outfit/Bbag combination! 

*Cityoflight*, how cute is your outfit together with your anthra MU?

*Vlore* do you mind telling me your height? I am also considering work but I may be too small for it (5 ft). Lovely pop of color!

*Klow*, your photos look 'editorial', as they would say in Project Runway. Good enough for magazines!

*I_love_yorkie*, when I am ready to purchase my next Bbag, jaune will be on the top of my list! Love the color!

*Susan Lee*, I'm also liking the PT size. Canard RGGH goes so well with your lovely sun dress!


----------



## vlore

Thank you *maxxout*!!! Cyclade is a great color! I've really loved all of S/S '10 colors.

*Anna_525*, thanks! My height is 5'4". I used to be a City girl but once I tried the Work, I have never gone back. By far, my fav Bbag style!


----------



## cityoflight

*drati* : Thank you! i went to a friend weddind yesterday,(hope i could wear a heel) ^_^
i do like my black first and its my favorite at the moment ^_^

*delmilano* : Thank you ja p'*M* 

*maxxout *: Thank you! you're so sweet ^_^


*Anna_525 *: Thank you ^_^


----------



## roey

*iloveyorkie *- you look adorable!

*Susan* - The Canard RGGH suits you so well!  It's such a gorgeous combo.  And Bleu Roi would totally match that dress as well!


----------



## klow-chloe'

roey said:


> I do! A SGH Work. Go here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/the-blue-club-143041-17.html
> 
> The first two pics are closest to the actual color.


 
OMG! the leather on this baby is TDF!!!  I love the this color too. Thank you so much roey.


----------



## klow-chloe'

i_love_yorkie said:


> klow-chloe': thanks  you look gorgeous! love the outfits!


 
THANK YOU!!! and I looooooooove your outfit so feminine and soooo pretty




drati said:


> klow-chloe, your magenta looks wonderful, esp against your neutral clothes. Congrats.



 *drati* - I give full credit to the 05 magenta. At first I thought it would be too loud and too bright but I just love this color since it came out in 05. To my surprise it can match with most of my clothes.



delmilano said:


> klow-chloe' : you match pop colors with neutral outfits and everything just looks right.
> 
> would love to see pics of your VG GGH too.



*delmilano *- LOVE LOVE the mini skirt and the tee on you. I would love to see  more of that style. 
I love mix & match my plain jane outfit(mainly black) with colorful Bal bag I think it helps spice up my outfit.  Mod pics for the VG GGH is comming soon



maxxout said:


> klow-chloe'
> That&#8217;s a great outfit. The bag seems to pick up the grey of your outfit and the grays in what you are wearing seem to have warm pink undertones&#8230;..or is it just the magic of 05 magenta? And the leather quality is superb.



Thank you I think it's just the magic of the 05 magenta that all it is. Just want to let you know that I adore your style it's so effortless yet so chic!!!! 



Anna_525 said:


> The Pictures thread is hot, hot, hot!!!! Keep 'em pictures coming!
> 
> Klow, your photos look 'editorial', as they would say in Project Runway. Good enough for magazines!



WOW!! your comment has made me want to change my professional thank you... you are so sweet!!!

By the way I'm 5"2 and I love carry big bag so I think the work would look good on you too.


----------



## klow-chloe'

*Susan Lee* - I love you sun dress and you look gorgeous with you Canard PT!!


----------



## Anna_525

klow-chloe' said:


> WOW!! your comment has made me want to change my professional thank you... you are so sweet!!!
> 
> By the way I'm 5"2 and I love carry big bag so I think the work would look good on you too.


 
Thanks for letting me know your height, it makes me want to try Work next time! I was afraid the size would overpower me - people do comment to me when it seems like I can fit inside the bag I have.


----------



## Susan Lee

Thank you so much *Anna, Roey and Klow-chloe!!*  I just cant seem to put this bag away-she goes with everything!!!

*Roey*-you naughty enabler! But go figure I was thinking the same thing when I put this dress on....too funny!!!


----------



## hannahsophia

*misscoco*- love your picture with coco! is it bad i noticed you before i noticed her?


----------



## christymarie340

*drati*-that rouille shopper is a rare and beautiful gem! and as usual, you look so casual chic-love it!!!


----------



## Nanaz

WOW *wonderwomen*, i love the Sorbet on you. You are so pretty.


----------



## wonderwoman9

Thanks Nanaz - Love your paprika day! Looks so good on you!


----------



## AnnieBinSD

**Bd*- I absolutely adore your Sorbet RGGH City! It looks so great on you I can't wait for my RGGH City now, too!*


----------



## French75

*Gwenjune* you look gorgeous with that bag and outfit !! Very classy !
You live in Boston ? I've been there in november and found it so beautiful ... 
It reminds me of London


----------



## Anna_525

*Misscoco*, love the noix color! Would love to snatch the same color in the future! Nice photo with Coco Rocha!

*Nanaz* I hardly see paprika with GSH...great combo! 

*Drati*, I find it hard to capture rouille in photos. It is indeed a rich color and attractive. I get more compliments from it compared to Galet!

*Lulutiger*, I hope you are enjoying your first Bbag! I have yet to purchase a black one myself!

*Wonderwoman9*, I am jealous. RGGH is my latest hardware craving! I think it looks great on darker pink shades compared to, for example, bois de rose. You look gorgey too.

*Gwenjune*, is that a Sahara? I like the color on Day!


----------



## Nanaz

wonderwoman & Anna _525 thank you. Paprika is so pretty and brightens your day up in Summer time.

*Every one look awsome with their Bbags*​


----------



## gwenjune

French75 said:


> *Gwenjune* you look gorgeous with that bag and outfit !! Very classy !
> You live in Boston ? I've been there in november and found it so beautiful ...
> It reminds me of London



i live in the boston suburbs.  i love boston too!  of all the big cities i've lived in (LA, SF, NY, and Boston) it is by far the "best fit"  i have never been to paris tho....so i can't make a final assessment.  



Anna_525 said:


> *Misscoco*, love the noix color! Would  love to snatch the same color in the future! Nice photo with Coco Rocha!
> 
> *Nanaz* I hardly see paprika with GSH...great combo!
> 
> *Drati*, I find it hard to capture rouille in photos. It is indeed a  rich color and attractive. I get more compliments from it compared to  Galet!
> 
> *Lulutiger*, I hope you are enjoying your first Bbag! I have yet to  purchase a black one myself!
> 
> *Wonderwoman9*, I am jealous. RGGH is my latest hardware craving! I  think it looks great on darker pink shades compared to, for example,  bois de rose. You look gorgey too.
> 
> *Gwenjune*, is that a Sahara? I like the color on Day!



it IS Sahara.  i love how it seems to go with everything!


----------



## wonderwoman9

Thanks Annie! Can't wait to see some pics of you w/your new rggh bag!!  Hope you like it!

Thanks anna_525


----------



## klow-chloe'

*misscoco* - Love your Noix, nice pic of you with Coco.

*Nanaz* - Love the paprika on you...so pretty. I can't stop thinking of your Seigle GSH Work.

*drati* - LOOOOOOOOOOOVE the Anthra town on you.  It sits perfectly on your hips looks so chic and cool. Love the outfit you were wearing.

*wonderwoman9* - You look amazing with your Sorbet.

*gwenjune *- The Sahara day is the perfect match with your all balck outfit.

*MissMerion* - Love your Tempete first and your Zara jacket


----------



## drati

*klow-chloe*', thanks. It took me a little while to get used to the length of the strap but now I agree with you, it's nice to have it sit so low. And pretty handy too, easy to get in and out of.

*Nanaz*, seigle is made for you. Love it (and love your white/gold top, gorgeous).

*MissMerion*, your tempete first is very cute. Nice picture.


----------



## MissMerion

*klow-chloe'* thank you, you are really careful to details 

*drati* thank you so much!


----------



## Ghost55

*WW~* Hot pic!!! Love that pic of you!!!
*Vlore~* I want to eat your day and how adoreable are you!!!! Look at you!!!! You look fabulous preggy!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

*Ghost* your city is so gorgeous!! I love that colour!
*Drati*, the Town style looks really good on you! May I ask how tall are you?  I am only 163.5cm lol so I am pretty sure that Town will drag on my bum area. I love the colour though, I am wishing for a PT style 
*Wonderwoman*, I love your gorgeous smile!! Sobert looks deelicious!!!


----------



## Ghost55

*KIwi~* That bag is seriously stunning!!! What a fabulous color on you! Thanks doll =)


----------



## delmilano

*drati* : i love your new skirt, nice patterns and color, you rock all your bags, the town looks great too, love it on you.
*kiwi* : not too much color at all, this is the perfect bag for summer.
*ghost* : that turquoise city is beyond gorgeous, lovely color that pops beautifully.
*nanaz* : paprika is a great color. you wear the day well.
*vlore* : wow, that piece of jaune is pretty, nice pop on the black outfit.
*wonderwoman* : you look wonderful.


----------



## delmilano

*susan lee *: just saw your canard rggh pt, you look fab with it, love the summer dress too.
*cityoflight* : lovely dress *P*, love your chanel flats too. how are you doing ja?


----------



## cityoflight

_del_ : Thank you ja p'M .did you went to Balenciaga's pre-sale? i think i'm going there tomorrow a ja


----------



## French75

*Ghost*, what a nice gem you have !! beautiful color !
*Delmilano*, very stylish as usual !! Thanks for sharing Balenciaga clothes too (by the way, I recently touched the leather of a jacket for the first time at Printemps and was stunned !! Didn't know it was so soft !! incredible ! I'm in trouble 
*Vlore,* the jaune brings a very nice touch of color on your black outfit, it's a great association 
*Nanaz*, I just love your Seigle !! Wonderful color, my favorite of the season !
*MissMerion*, lovely bag (I own 2 tempete myself !! totally love the color). First outdoor dinner in Italy ? Looks like you had a weather as nice as in France... 
*Kiwishopper*, outremer is a such a wonderful blue !! You wear it very well
*CityofLight*, I love weekenders, and you look gorgeous with yours and those beautiful Chanel flats !!
*WW*, nice picture as always !! The pink color looks great on you !!


----------



## drati

*Del*, thanks sweetie. Your new modelling pics are gorgeous, I love all those little accents in red. Your ink box is a gem -- you really need to take her out more!

*Kiwi*, thanks. I'm 5'9" or 175. Even I find the town strap a little long but am getting used to it. I think it's actually the right length aesthetically, doesn't look quite right shorter on me, but it just takes a little getting used to. If you wanted to try this style I think you might need to be prepared to have the strap shortened a bit (or tie a knot into it, as another tpfer has done) to get the same look. Love your colourful ensemble btw, it looks fun, not too much at all.

*COL*, oh that gorgeous weekender again! Looks great even stuffed full!


----------



## MissMerion

*Delmilano* I love your Bal long t-shirt... congrats! 

*French75* yes, bad weather, summer don't wanna arrive here... Some sunny days but also some cloudy days with low temperature . Hope in Paris weather is gettin better!


----------



## MichK

*delmilano* - love the Bal t-shirt on you! You look wonderful as always. Love the Sang bracelet on you too!


----------



## Tokyo

So many great mod pics! I always enjoy to visit here the most! I could not catch up to comment everyone of pics recently but I really love and enjoy them all!!! 

Delmlano, your balenciaga top is YOU! Bal must designed it for you! Did that belt come with it??!


----------



## Ghost55

*Del and French*...thank you so much! I always enjoy your mods shots as well. I think you can never have too many mod shots...Love em' all!


----------



## weekender2

*del* looking gorgeous M!
love the shirt, looks perfect on you and the colour is fab!


----------



## delmilano

*french75* : thanks sweetie, the bal leather jacket is really a great buy, you won't be disappointed if you decide to get one. it's soft and warm, the A/W jackets are perfect for winter, even when it's 7°C i could wear the jacket with a tunique and cashmere pull over under the jacket.

*drati* : thanks *D*, the ink box is a tad too small for my everyday use, that is too bad to let this baby sleep in the closet i know, i will try to pull it out more.
*MissMerion* : thank you, by the way, your tempete is so pretty, you look great with this bag. 
*MichK* : thank you *M*, the bal bracelet is a great accessory, i really love the triple tour gsh, want it in another color.


----------



## delmilano

*Tokyo* : arigato *M*, you are too kind. i have discovered bal clothes and love some pieces, the too edgy ones are not my style but simple and classic items are made of great fabric.
*ghost* : thank you
*weekender2* : thanks *J*, the color is really nice, bal makes great colors even when it comes to their clothes collection.


----------



## vlore

Thank you *Ghost55*, *delmilano*, and *french75*! 

*delmilano*, love your AMcQ scarf and your black Twiggy!

*I love yorkie*, I love your Moutarde! And how it perfectly matches your flats!


----------



## sandysandiego

Just for you Klow-Chloe:

Your photos are always amazing! 

And your thoughtful response to all that are posting pics is much appreicated!  

You are a sweetie!  and  to you!!!


----------



## klow-chloe'

This is by far my favourite thread.  Everyone here so inspring!!!!

*sandysandiego* - THANK YOU!!!  
This is for you too sweetie   and 

It's been two weeks since I last saw your mod pics with your Olive City. Would be lovely to see more of your mod pics soon


----------



## klow-chloe'

*lulutiger* - The black GSH city looks perfect on you! Lovely photo too.

*vlore* - The Jaune Day looks amazingly against your all black outfit...perfect match!

*Ghost55* - I love seeing the Turquoise pairing with white lovely lace top and denim but I'm missing that beautiful smile in this mod pics.

*kiwishopper* - Your Outremer city is stunning...cute tee you got on.

*delmilano* - THE LOOK I LOVE!!!  That balenciaga T's is just too gorgeous and you complete the perfect look with your triple tour barcelet. Is it in sang?

*cityoflight* - Seeing your pics make me want to get a Weekender myself...if only I could add a couple of inches to my hight.  I'm 5' 2". Would the WE be too big for me?

*sweetliao* - You look really cool with you black city.

*i_love_yorkie* - The Moutard town is really complement your cool casual outfit.


----------



## delmilano

thank you *vlore and klow-chloe'*.
*klow-chloe'* : yes it's a 2010 sang bracelet with gsh, this color is pretty. and im sure you'll rock the WE.
*imlvholic* : you rock the seigle vélo, love this color, i would like to see more mod pics of you with this bag please.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

delmilano,  your outfit !
Beautiful scarf !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

cityoflight, wonderful black&white combo


----------



## MissMerion

*Delmilano* thank you! Also your McQueen scarf is so nice! I want your wardrobe


----------



## vlore

Thank you *klow-chloe*! I don't remember if I mentioned but your 05 Magenta Work is TDF!!!!


----------



## kymmie

delmilano - I am curious about the necklace you are wearing with your balenciaga top...who makes it?  You look fab, by the way!


----------



## Anna_525

*Nanaz*, you wear the Seigle well! It is such a great neutral. Is the color close to your pics? I keep on thinking about Megs' blog and how light her seigle turned out to be!

*MissMerion*, love your Tempete first! The First is really the best design of all Bbags. 

*Vlore*, my favorite color on my favorite Bal design, Jaune Day! 

*Ghost55*, thanks for the reference photos. The city looks good on your body frame! 

*Kiwishopper*, great outremer! I don't think it is too much color at all! 

*Delmilano*, I love the long shirt! Me want one! Thank you for modeling the ink box, too, I've been looking at mod pics of the box style. I also love your McQueen skull scarf! My daughter wants one. Me too!

*Cityoflight*, nice weekender! Nice Chanel flats, too!

*Sweetliao*, nice mod pic! The strap seems longer than most cities...

*I_love_yorkie*, nice matching shoes with your moutarde town!

*Jmperez*, the canard goes so well with your outfit!

*imlvholic*, the seigle in velo style....my first choice of style if I were to get seigle. It looks gorgey on you! Nice top!


----------



## Jasterock

*Nanaz* Siegle looks delicious  and I can tell that you are madly in love with it! I've nv heard of Paprika, is it a rich red?

* i_love_yorkie* I really like your Juane, I love twiggy with a pop color and yours is a good choice! Love your moutarde town too!

*DezinerPurseFan* I heart Sang!

*P dearie*, That's is one smoking hot outfit! Definitely a show stopper!

*cityoflight* I didn't know there's covered HW for MU, wow! Such RARE gem!

*vlore* I didn't really take a second look on Cyclade last time, now I can't stop staring at one. What was I thinking back then?!?!  Oh I like your Juane too!

*klow-chloe'* I really love that brick wall  And of course, I love your unique style!

*Susan Lee,* Nice dress Susan!

*misscoco,* Great style, great shot!

*drati,* The town looks good on you!

*wonderwoman9,* I love that shot! You are gorgeous!!

*MissMerion* Tempete is one of my favourite color. Hold on to it!

*Ghost55,* Your turquoise is in very good condition. It's a keeper!

*kiwishopper,* I can tell that you are all gear for summer with all the happy colors!

*delmilano* Can't help staring at your sang bracelet, it's gorgy! Too late to find one now :cry: We are scarf twins! 

*cityoflight,* Wow, your WE looks gigantic!  

*imlvholic,* Your top matches so well with your Siegle!! 

*Shivadiva* You are so brave!


----------



## djrr

*delmilano* beautiful pics! i love twiggies & i just got that same mcqueen scarf!


----------



## French75

*Annie*, I'm the number 1 fan of your pics with the kitty !!  Supercute !!!!


----------



## BlondieJ

@Annie

OMG!!! the third picture is SO cute! Definitely frame worthy.  I also like the second one where your kitty looks like she's flopping around


----------



## MissMerion

*Anna_525* thank you! 

*Jaserock* ITA with you, tempete is so a neutral colour. Love your tomato hobo, it's so bright! Congrats!

*AnniebiSD* love combo black+rggh... your kitty is so cute!


----------



## drati

*Annie*, love your pics! Gorgeous girl, smile, dress, kitty .... and, well, bag of course. black city rggh looks amazing.


----------



## delmilano

*Anna_525* : thank you.
*djrr, jasterock*  and yeah, we are scarf twins!
*jasterock* : you rock your b bags, that tomato hobo is delicious, the sang gsh triple tour bracelet is my favorite, i wear it almost everyday. i remember you have a gorgeous anthra, which may be my second triple tour bracelet.
*Annie* : your cat is too cute, love your mod shots.


----------



## delmilano

*Pollie-Jean* : thank you
*kymmie*  the necklace is from H&M, sold out in no time. i love the pop color of the feathers on a neutral top.


----------



## wonderwoman9

Del always love your pics!
Annie those pics are the cutest!
Thanks jasterock! I love the tomato on you! Perfect!
Klow chloe i love vg! Love your autome bag too!


----------



## Jasterock

*TheLioness,* Wow! You can wear Galet GCH so well!

*imlvholic,* Where did get those platform shoes? So cool!

*Annie,* You are gorgeous! Love that smile and your kitty is too cute!!! 

*zazyvimon,* the leather looks yummie!

*klow-chloe',* Gosh!!! You did it again, another fab rugged background and the shadow of the trees against the brick wall are brillant!  And of course, I love your Automne GSH City


----------



## shamrock0421

*Everyone* looks super amazing rocking their BBags as always.

*Jasterock* - Always love your style.

*Annie* - You, kitty, and bag are all gorgeous!


----------



## LAltiero85

*Delmilano*, I LOOOOVE how you wear your Ink Box! It looks gorgeous with the outfit you've paired it with! I just purchased an Ink Box (new to me) a week ago and I am in love! It's nice to see someone else loving one as well!


----------



## MichK

*shamrock* - your Moutarde is such a perfect complement to your white tank and jeans!

*jaster* - you know I love your Hobo.. but I love your tee too!

*TheLioness* - PLEASE tell me what your nail polish is - I've been searching for this exact shade!

*Annie* - awwwwwwww.... LOVE your kitty! She's an exact match for your bag, LOL.


----------



## klow-chloe'

*jmperez303* - The Canard City looks good on you

*imlvholic* - Love the Seigle Velo on you. You look cute there. Love how it sits low on your hip.

*Shivadiva* - Stunning BDR RGGH envelope Clutch! Gorgeous.

*Jasterock* - No one rocks the Bal bag like the way you do  Love the Tomato Hobo on you

*TheLioness* - Love the Galet GCH City..we are bag twins  Love your Cavalli shades too

*AnnieBinSD* - You and your kitty are adorable!

*zazyvimon* - The black town style look cool on you.

*shamrock0421* - Still look really good for a bad hangover  Your Moutarde is perfect match with your outfit.


----------



## olidivia

Annie, RGGH looks awesome with black. Its so sweet your kitty will model the bag with you. I couldn't view the first pic.


----------



## roey

*Annie*, aww, love the kitty in the bag photos!  She is sooo adorable!!  And of course your bag is TDF too!

*Jas* - love your style AND your Anthra!  What do you do for work that allows you to dress so cool?!


----------



## Jasterock

^^ Thanks roey! I work as an artist/designer for a newspaper company :greengrin:


----------



## Anna_525

roey said:


> *Jas* - love your style AND your Anthra! What do you do for work that allows you to dress so cool?!


 
I was thinking the same thing, *jasterock*, how fun is it that you don't have a stuffy dress code at work? That is why you have such a great rock style!


----------



## AnnieBinSD

*Thank you Miss Merion, olidivia, drati delmilano, wonderwoman, shamrock0421, MichK & klow-chloe' for all of the sweet comments! Kitty is always trying to play with/bite my Bbags so I figured I'd allow her to sit inside of one for mod pics.*

*BlondieJ- thank you! your pups in your avatar are so cute, too! *

*roey- I debated for awhile between Black RGGH and Anthra RGGH and went for Black in the end, but I still keep thinking about getting Anthra GGH in something, too! Such a gorgeous combo.*

*French75- I know this is a little late, but I absolutely adored your photos in Chicago!  You and your Bbags looked great...hope you had a great time!*

*Jasterock- I love your tomato hobo!!! I am also a huge fan of the hobo style and love to see other bbag lovers rock it as well.  You look great with yours!*


----------



## MichK

Anna_525 said:


> I was thinking the same thing, *jasterock*, how fun is it that you don't have a stuffy dress code at work? That is why you have such a great rock style!


 
There IS a stuffy dress code for work! Only *jaster* doesn't have to follow it 

Still loving the Anthra City, *jaster*!! (was this yesterday??)


----------



## dyyong

you all ladies are rocking your B Bags!!!!!! 
I also admire all the outfits, 3 more months to get my body back!


----------



## Pynky

*Annie* - love the kitty in the bag!!!!!! You have inspired me to get a GH black city


----------



## MissMerion

*Pynky* great pics, love the brightness of color you wear... and also NY


----------



## Pynky

Thanks *MissMerion*! I love the colors too. Btw you have a cute tempete!


----------



## MissMerion

Thank you *pynky*


----------



## French75

Thanks *Annie* ! 
*Jasterock*, it's like that bag is made for you !! perfect match with your style 
*Pynky* very nice pic, you look very cute with the moutarde


----------



## purses & pugs

I've been away on holiday so haven't been here for a while. All I can say is wow, you ladies look so good!!! I'd love to comment on everyone but that will be too much for my lazy vacation brain

**B** I am amazed everytime I see your Sorbet RGGH City, it looks so darn good on you! Your wear this pink so well!

*vlore*, love your Jaune Day and your twin girls must be ready to come out soon!

*Kiwi*, you got an Outremer City Congrats, I love this color!

*Del *M**, you look great with the Twiggy and I absolutely LOVE your new McQueen scarf The color is perfect for you.

*Jaste dear*, oh wow you rock the Hobo! 07 Tomato is (with 05 RT) my fav Bal red, I love this pop red color. And I must say your work outfit with the yummy Anthra City is (as always) so rock & roll! You look smashing girl!

*Annie*, aww you and you kitty look so cute! I love your pics with the black rggh city!

*klow-chloe*, looking cool as always! Your leopard scarf is TDF (is it LV?) and you bag isn't bad either And your VG GGH...OMG I love it!!

*MarieG*, great action shots sweetie


----------



## klow-chloe'

Hey P&P you have been missing in action.  Welcome back from your holiday hope you have a great time.  Mod pics please.

Yes it's LV


----------



## purses & pugs

^Thanks klow, I will post some holiday action shots later on


----------



## wonderwoman9

Thanks *A*! I still love sorbet, surprisingly since I'm not much of a pink person, or I thought I wasn't. I must be! 

I love your pics, esp the one w/the ivory clutch. It looks so beautiful on you w/that outfit! Great pics!


----------



## Anna_525

Wow, so many mod pics! 

*MarieG*, great action shots with your Bals! Gorgeous!

*P&P*, love your action shots, too, in Tenarife! You look great!


----------



## Tokyo

*P&P,* A* What a stunning action shots!!! Ahh, I am so jealous of you having a great holiday already !!! You are beautifully tanned and so your friend! Argent We, White handle, Tomato city all of them look so fabulous on you! wowowow!!!

*MarieG, * Great action shots, you always look so beautiful and love your great chevre bags!!!


----------



## French75

*MarieG*, you look very cute with all your bags !!
*P&P*, welcome back !! I want to be on vacation too when I see your pics !! Gorgeous ! You wear the weekender very well !!


----------



## vlore

*P&P,* you look AWESOME!!! What great pics!!! I absolutely love your Weekender! Hope you finish enjoy your lovely holidays!


----------



## purses & pugs

**B**, thank you! The Ivory FC has become one of my favorite clutches, perfect for summer

*Anna*, thank you so much sweetie!

Tokyo *M*, thank you We had a great time and we all got sunburned but we turned out to be tanned in the end

*French*, thanks!! I have never used my Weekender as much as I did here, and let me tell you I just love it more and more!

*Vlore*, thank you!!! We had a great time in Tenerife, relaxing with the girls at the beach every day. But it was really nice to come back to my BF and Jimmi too


----------



## drati

Sounds like a great holiday, nice to see you back *P&P*. Thanks for the action shots. Love spotting your bbags.

*MarieG*, love your bags in action shots too, thanks for sharing!

*Pynky*, beautiful sunny day, looks great on you!


----------



## klow-chloe'

*jasterock* - You absolutely rock the Anthra.  I love your leather gilet looks so cool...LOVE IT!

*Pynky* - The Moutarde day looks really good on you.

*MarieG* - I love your action shots there. You wear all your Bbags so well.

*reina & stef1261* - You and your Outremer are just perfect match.

*P&P* - LOVE your action pics! Gorgeous!! You ware the Weekender so well. I love all your Bbags. Looking at your pics have made me want to have a vacation too.


----------



## stef1261

Thanks klow-chloe 

I am new to this thread...but hopefully here to stay

*ehemelay* - i totally agree with you about the colour of the bag - i love it


----------



## Pynky

Thanks *drati*!

*klow-chloe* - thanks! totally love all your artistic shots esp. the ones with VG GGH!!

*Foxymom* - totally gorgeous bag!!!!


----------



## reina

thanks klow-chloe'!!! 
*Foxymom* OMG your amethyst ggh day is just amazing!! 
If you want to sell it im here!! ahaha


----------



## foxymom

thanks* reina* and* pynky*!


----------



## MarieG

Thanks so much *Purses & Pugs*, *Anna_525*, *Tokyo*, *French75*, *Drati* and * Klow-Chloe*'! 

I love the photo thread and all of your beautiful pictures!


----------



## klow-chloe'

*ehemelay* - Love how your cafe looks in the 2nd & 3rd picture... gorgeous with your white tee!

*foxy *- Amazingly gorgeous!! Amethyst is my all time favourite Bal color I've been wanted this color for so long in PT. Hope one day I would find a PT, work or even in the city with giant hardware

*ladycornflake* - Gorgy Sorbet sweetie.

*french75 * - You look gorgy! Love the blue Jeans on you it looks gorgeous with the outfits you got on.  Indeed the blue jeans is so special.

*stef1261* - Love the clutch with you casual outfits, love your colorful scarf too.

*gila84 * The Sanguine breif is look so nice with your summer dress. Love the navy suede work, gorgeous!


----------



## delmilano

*foxymom* : amethyst is a great color for you. such a lovely bag.
*french75* : très jolie robe d'été, the 03 blue looks perfect for summer.
*P&P *: happy to see you back on the forum sweetie, i always enjoy looking at your pics, you look relaxed and tanned, the argent we melts in beautifully. 
*marieG* : you have a beautiful smile, love your in situation pics. 
*ehemelay* : your café is pretty. you match bal brown with your outfit beautifully.
everyone is looking great.


----------



## gila84

*klow-chloe'* : Thanx


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*gila  your new sanguine is stunning!! congrats


stef ::wowowowowo   you are super gorgeous , love the whole outfit!!  your new envelope is simply fabolous on you :urock:


p&P   omg your argent weekender  is  really tdf!...i love the cute picture with your white gsh fc and your friend :are you wearing bal sunglasses??


ehmelay: yummmm that cafè city    love cafè  *


----------



## French75

Thank you very much for your sweet words *Klow* and *Delmilano*


----------



## wonderwoman9

Foxymom - I want your amethyst ggh day! Gorgeous, looks awesome on you!


----------



## gila84

Thanks CHLOEGLAMOUR.


----------



## purses & pugs

*drati*, thank you so much! I had a great time

*klow-chloe*, thank you! I carried the weekender everyday there and I really love it!

*Del*, thanks so much Yes the Argent WE is so slouchy and broken in now and I love it. 

*Chloeglamour*, thanks dear! We had a great time and yes, I'm wearing Bal sunnies too:sunnies


----------



## purses & pugs

*Foxymom*, I love Amethyst! It's my fav Bal pink ever. 

*French*, your Blue Jean is fantastic and I love your dress

*stef1261*, the Envelope is so elegant and you wear it really well!

*Del*, OMG you look super hot in those dresses Especially love the lilac strapless one, wow! And of course you Bals are really pretty.


----------



## vlore

*ehemelay,* You must have an amazing collection! Great pics of your 09 Black City!

*delmilano,* I love when you post pics of your Ghost! And the purple strapless dress is so pretty! Very nice pics!!!

*French,* your Blue Jean looks so soft and squishy! Love it! Looks super cute w/ your dress and matching sandals! 

*foxymom,* wow what a gorgeous Amethyst GGH Day!!! Great color/combo! 

*ladycornflake,* love your Sorbet GSH Work!!! I'm such a sucker for Works and Sorbet is such a awesome pink!

*stef1261,* your entire outfit is awesome!!! I love your jeans and of course, your Black GSH Envelope!!!


----------



## ladycornflake

Thanks so much! I am loving my Work...I NEED another!!!


----------



## EmilieN

*Cityoflight!* I love your bracelet and the Wang - my god it's delicious!!


----------



## stef1261

Thankyou for your comments cg, p&p vlore & klow !!! You are all so sweet & put a big smile on my face!!!!


----------



## Ghost55

*Purses and pugs*~ Love all the action shots and of course the different bags!!! wow!
*Foxy~ * Great action shot of the Amethyst!!!
*Vlore...*you look smashing!!!
*Del~* As awlays you rock those bags and your clothes are fab!!!
*French~* FABULOUS!!!


----------



## stef1261

*cityoflight* -  the bracelet and your nailpolish. That shade and the colour of your wang bag look fabulous together! Also  how the hardware is silver on your bag, bracelet (and ring) 

*vlore *-  a beautiful photo of you and your gsh brief (and your soon to arrive; bundles of joy). congratulations!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Ghost*, thank you! We had a great time


----------



## cityoflight

*EmilieN , stef1261*  : Thank you ^_^


----------



## kiwishopper

*PP*, very nice holiday pictures!!
*City of Light,* love your new Bal addition!!!


----------



## drati

*Kiwi*, the purse is such a great style on you. Love the rouge vif in this pic, gorgeous.


----------



## Classiebag

Sorry ladies. I first posted in the wrong place. Also someone, witch I would like to thank said that Nanaz and foxymom have giant day bags. Both of those are out of this world!!! I'm new to bal- I am a RM gal. But after seeing those day bags::::: well, lets just say my bank account probably just got a little smaller!!!


----------



## saira1214

*Jaster* loving the Moutarde Maxi Twiggy on you!  It's making me want one!! How tall are you? Is the strap really long?  I had to pass on the town because the strap was so long.  I still do want a cross-body bag though.


----------



## oogiewoogie

*COL*-- Love the Bracelet 

*Jaster: * I LOVE all your modeling pics!! Love your room & your doggy too! You wear the mustard twiggy very well!


----------



## delmilano

thanks *Ghost, P&P, vlore* for your sweet words.
*vlore* : that VF brief is melting on your arm, such a wonderful bag, your dress is lovely too.
*cityoflight* : the black bracelet looks rock&roll on you ¨*P*, i like it, so you are into alexander wang bags now?


----------



## delmilano

*jasterock* : your rock moutarde, that one looks delicious.


----------



## vlore

Thank you *ghost*, *stef*, & *delmilano*!!! 

*Jasterock,* I totally agree with everyone- your Moutarde Maxi Twiggy is awesome!!! I really love this style!


----------



## French75

Thank you so much *P&P, Vlore & Ghost55 *!! I love the blue jean even if it certainly needs a spa treatment, but LMB is so far away... lol


----------



## kiwishopper

Thanks *Diana* 
Purse is "small" but it already looks big on me, so I am happy to stick with this style for now lol


----------



## Jasterock

*saira1214,* I think you can try maxi twiggy since the strap is shorter than velo & town! For your reference, I am 5'3". HTH 

*oogiewoogie,* Thank you  oh you changed your avatar! Previously it was your doggie's pic! bring it back 

*Del,* Thank you! It's as tasty as the mustard! 

*vlore,* Yeah! I didn't know that it can hold a ton! :greengrin:


----------



## French75

*Kiwi *a red balenciaga looks always fabulous to me, and so does yours !! gorgeous 
*Delmilano*, I just saw your pics, I love your new dresses and especially the whole outfit with the bag and orange necklace !! so pretty !!
*Vlore* You rock the vert foncé ! looks perfect on you !
*Jasterock*, gorgeous moutarde ! I love how bags with straps look on you, you wear them very well


----------



## kiwishopper

*French*, thanks for the sweet comment 
You know the Vif Purse came to me slightly under the weather but after the LMB spa/cleaning treatment she came back in such an excellent condition! I reckon your blue jean city will look alot better too, defintely give LMB a try


----------



## MissMerion

*Jasterock* your maxi twiggy looks awesome on you! Love   your rock style, every colour and different bag style looks so natural and perfect on you!! :urock:


----------



## drati

*Vlore*, meant to say how in awe of you I am that you've held on to 36 weeks! How are you feeling? Can't be long now ... And that brief, gorgeous of course.


----------



## MAGJES

Vlore .....vert fonce .

It's "almost" time!!  Love that you are still modeling and rocking those bals!!


----------



## meganka

*Jasterock*, i love your MOD pics of your Moutade maxi twiggy!! seriously, you make me want to get this style now! and the leather on your moutade is really unbelievable soft! you are so lucky to found one with such amazing leather!


----------



## SkyBlueDay

^^^ I second you on that, *meganka*.

*jasterock*, that Moutarde Maxi Twiggy looks amazing on you. Although red is always nice on you, yellow absolutely POPS in a fabulous way on you. It's so squishy it looks like a City RH with the Town strap... perfect!!!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Kiwi*, thank you dear! You wear the Purse style really well and nothing beats a red Bbag IMO

*cityoflight*, I love your Bal cuff and also your Rocco Be sure to post more pics in the AW thread!

*vlore*, awww your belly is getting so big now, you must be so excited! And OMG look at the leather on your VF, holy crap!!

*J dear*, I'm on my knees worshipping you right now, lol!! You look HOT HOT HOT with that yummy Moutarde Maxy Twiggy! 

*sasha671*, I love your Anthra GGH!

*littelrock*, the Raisin First is so cute - and so are you

*AksInLvoe*, you look great with your Sahara SGH City and we are bag twins!


----------



## cityoflight

*kiwishopper , oogiewoogie * : Thank you 

*delmilano* : dear M , my AW collection have 3 members now and number 4 is on her way 

*purses & pugs* : oki oki i will see u there


----------



## vlore

*french, *Thank you!!! BTW, love your Mulberry Alexa!  Congrats! 

*drati,* Hi!!! Thank goodness I have felt really good! My doc even moved my c-section up from July 13th to the 19th!!! He says the more time they are in my belly, the better! 

*magjes, *Thanks!!! Even though lately I haven't been going out of the house too much, I try to carry my Bbags at least if it's to the ob/gyn's office!!! LOL!!! 
*
P&P,* thank you!!! It's true, the leather on this VF Brief is TDF! I was even more amazed at how beautifully mint it was when I purchased it. I was very lucky! Check out my belly now in the pics w/ my Blue Roi! I am telling you, it grows by the day! LOL!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

*Vlore*, your Bleu Roi work is gorgeous!!! Are you getting nervous (anxious) about the upcoming due date?  I wish I look as gorgeous as you look (well I can't see your face just your body but I am sure you are glowing) when I become a mummy


----------



## wonderwoman9

tokyo - love your black bags! 

vlore - your blue roi looks great on you!


----------



## ladycornflake

*cityoflight* - That Alexander Wang bag is just the epitome of casual cool. It's been on my wishlist for ages, but I have been a bit sider-tracked by Bal. 

*Jasterock* - You look amazing in every pic I see!! Such fab taste in clothes, shoes and bags!! That Twiggy is seriously beautiful! 
And is that an entire wall of Living Dead dolls behind you? I have a few but my dh says they freak him out, so they are in storage. Wimp! 

*littlerock* - I love Raisin and that First is such a great size!

*Tokyo* - Another person with great taste. I love everything you're wearing and the bags look perfect.

*vlore* - I am ABSOLUTELY loving your BR Work. I am so jealous...really, I am! 
Also love you dress in the VF Brief photos! Good luck on the upcoming exciting event. Shouldn't be too long now if it's twins. 

*wonderwoman9* - I love Galet and that Pom pon looks so casual and comfy.


----------



## MissMerion

*Vlore* love how blue roi looks on you! And love your belly too! I'm aunt of 2 girl twins... so hard but also so satisfactory! Is almost the time... 

*wonderwoman* nice pic, your galet pom is so beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Tokyo*, long time no see my friend! Love your oldies and wow the Le dix Pebbled leather Black FBF is TDF!!! Also love your 07 GGH Work, what a yummy Bal! You have the best bags *M*

*vlore*, your belly certainly grows by the day! And OMG, you Blue roi SGH Work is totally gorgeous! 

*ww *B**, I'm soooo glad you did not sell your beautiful Galet GGH Pom! It's so perfect on you and such a rare gem haha, and I love that you take these store pics, good job!


----------



## maxxout

*tokyo*           love the look........the definition of cool


----------



## maxxout

*Jasterock*    so put together


----------



## French75

*Suziie*, your pics are super cute !! you wera the GGH city very well and I love your outfit too


----------



## Tokyo

*P&P,* A*! Thank you so much dear! I know it has been so busy and could not do much lately here. But I come here and read as much as I could!!! Le dix Pebbled FBF is very special bag, this one is more like a collection rather than other everyday Bbags!!!

*Kiwi,* It is so lovely to see your action shot! The purse style is really beautiful on you! so Outremer City is!   

*Vlore,*WOW, BlueRoi SGH Work is just just stunning!!!!! What a beautiful bag! And you do look beautiful on your 36 weeks of pregnancy! I am praying that you will have an easy birth from Tokyo! 

*wonderwoman,* Thank you so much !!! Black bals are my eternal love!!! 

*ladycornflake* Thank YOu very much for your lovely words!!! Balenciaga bags always come first so, Bbags are choosing all my outfits!!!

*Max,* Thank you so much!!! It is so hot and steamy right now in Japan, I can not wear anything pretty in this climate so jeans and worn out ****s are so comfy!   

*Jasterock,* Another great long strap bag you just scored!!! Whatever you wear it looks so cool on you!!! I fell in love with this Maxi twiggy when they came out early this year then went to bal boutique but didn`t work for me...but look at yours....!!! The leather is bl**dy gorgeous and the most of all you are wearing it soooo well!!!

*French,* Your block check dress ( is that correct name?) perfectly matches to your holy moly 03 blue Jean city! And Your action shots in US are brilliant!!! I really enjoy the pics! Thanks for sharing, I love love your neutral bags so much!!! 

*Suziie! *  Great action shots! I am agree with French, great outfit and GGH City is standing out beautfully!!!


----------



## French75

*P&P*, it' so funny I have almost the same shirt, sweater and jeans !! gorgeous outfit  The silver of the bracelet looks fabulous againt your tanned skin (I have always loved silver+tan !)
*Tokyo*, thank you so much !! I guess it's the name of the dress lol, it's called the western dress (from the french brand APC, nice sales there  ). By the way, I just discovered your wonderful new pics ! The leather on the 2004 twiggy totally looks like the one on my 04 black city (awesome, like butter !). And the GGH Work is gorgeous ! It' not the first time I notice how GGH +black looks so chic


----------



## purses & pugs

*French*, haha, that is funny! We obviously have the same taste And thanks for your sweet words. 
Love your RT pics and I'm glad I "showed you the way" This bag is one of my absolute favorites, other Bbags have a hard competing with a RT City IMO! Your dress is super cute too, love the bow on it!!


----------



## Suziie

*French75 & Tokyo:* Thaaanks girls ^^


----------



## drati

*French*, your RT city is gorgeous and I love your dress too.

*Kiwishopper*, where do you keep finding these beautiful oldies? OMG, that eggplant purse is precious. Look at that slouch! It's one of those great things about loving an older style, you get the wonderful colours and leathers it comes in. Congrats on this special find.


----------



## klow-chloe'

*P&P*  - LOVE LOVE your look!! Everything you got on just a perfect match...absolutely gorgeous bebe 

*french* - you look adorable love the dress. It's soooo pretty.

*kiwishopper* - The Eggplant purse looks yummy with your summer dress. Your Vif Rouge purse is drool worthy and the outremer is so gorgeous.

*Chole CC* - Beautiful BDR and love the Seigle Velo on you.

*petot* - You look very cool with your Phomp hobo.

*cityofflight* - Love the Bal bracelet and rocco bag.

*vlore* - The Vert Fonce Brief is soooo beautiful the leather is just TDF!  You are one hotty pregie lady with your cool outfit and BR work.

*jasterock* - Absolutely love your Moutarde maxi twiggy love your tee and the wedges too 

*sasha* - Love the outfit you got on and your red Bal.

*AksInLvoe* - Beautiful Sahara City you ware her well.

*Tokyo* - Needless to say WHAT'S A COOL CHIC you are. Love and adore your style   Your black work is absolutely gorgeous.

*littlerock* - you look lovely with your Raisin first.

*wonderwoman9* - Love Love the Galet pom on you babe.

*Suziie* - Love your action pics and your black GGH city look so lovely on you.

*** *PHEW!!!* I think I need a rest now


----------



## Chloe CC

*Klow-Chloe'* - Thanks a lot , i love your GH noix city so much , but i think it's unavailable now


----------



## kiwishopper

*Drati*, thanks so  much!! I love oldies!! lol, and eggplant colour is amazing!! LMB did a great spa treatment for her and she is looking beautiful! I have four "oldies", the Eggplant, a FBF (see pic), a choco pewter City and a lilac Twiggy! Love them all!

*Klow*, your pictures are just amazing!! Love the colour Noix! It goes so well with the background!!


----------



## delmilano

wow, so many gorgeous pics here.
*kiwishopper* : the purse style is pretty on you, thanks for the mod pics, i love this style more and more when i see your pics. the fbf is one of my fav bal.
*french75* : that navy dress is a beauty french, perfect with your RT city. très chic.
*klow-chloe*' : you rock colorful b bags. that VG matches perfectly your outfit. that being said, noix is pretty too, love the neutral look.
*P&P* : the TT gsh bracelet is a great bal accessory, your flats are cute too.
*tokyo* : dear *M*, love your black work ggh, it's melting in so beautifully on your arm, the pewter twiggy is one of a kind, love your mod pics.
*wonderwoman* : galet is a great color, you rock it.
*littlerock* : you are so pretty, the first is cute, love this color. 
*vlore* : that bleu roi work is TDF, look at the leather. yummy.


----------



## klow-chloe'

Opppsy!!  How could I missed the amazing mod pics of you...*delmilano*.

LOVE both outfits you look smashing gorgeous there with your two new dresses and all the gorgy Bbags.


----------



## stef1261

i could be here all night commenting on all these mod photos of fab bbags!
All of them are so beautiful!


----------



## French75

Thank you everybody ! *P&P, Drati, Klow-Chloe, Delmilano....*


----------



## vlore

Thank you ladies (*Kiwi*, *MissMerion*, *Ladycornflake*, *P&P*, *wonderwoman*, *Tokyo*, *Klow-Chloe*, *Delmilano*) for all your sweet words regarding my Blue Roi!  I totally love this color!!! IMO, it's been the best 'blue' so far!


----------



## Tokyo

*Delmilano *M*, klow Chloe*Thank you!!! Black GGH Work has the best leather among my 07 bags! 

*Klow Chloe,* you have a ton of beautiful GH City collection!!! Great mod shots!!! 

*French, * APC! They always make classic design clothes! I used to go to a boutique in Saint sulpice! BTW, your RT City is beautiful and great on you and your neutral outfit! 

*Kiwi, * WOw! That is your eggplant! Beautiful!!!  Eggplant purse is so special!!! I did read your post while ago about you were about sending your EG to LMB.It looks great condition now! what did they do? perhaps, I should send mine too!


----------



## maxxout

^^^

*tokyo*

The bags that I have gotten from people who sent their bags to LMB  have lost the original softness.  I still think it is better to leave the bags completely alone.  

*Kiwi*

Is this so? What did you have done?  Maybe the ones I got  (and sent back) were also dyed or something.


----------



## Tokyo

^^Max, Thank you! Thats I have been thinking and could not decide what to do with my Eggplant.....mine is very very worn so maybe better to leave its original state;

*P&P,* I didn`t realize that you got the bracelet ! Its really pretty and rocking with your chanel and bal flats! I was also looking for the same bracelet in some dark colour then found something different style! I will post it when I got it! hehehe! 

*sasha, * Your mod shots are super!!! I especially love your PH Red Twiggy...! what a beauty!!!


----------



## delmilano

*ehemelay* : your white lace dress is simply gorgeous, you look stunning with it. the marine mu suits the outfit perfectly, i love the total look.


----------



## glossie

^ita with delmilano. lovely lace dress, ehemelay.

everyone's looking great. i'm so late but congrats, vlore! ))


----------



## vlore

Thank you *glossie!!!* Where have you been??? We've missed you....

*Everyone* looks fantastic!!!   Keep those photos coming!!!!


----------



## Cate14

Love looking at the pics. of everyone carrying their gorgeous bags! 

*Ehemelay*, if you don't mind me asking, where did you get your white lace dress? It's fabulous (your makeup looks amazing with it!)!


----------



## maxxout

^^^^   *Cate14*  best quote so far

I Need More Cowbell


----------



## Suziie

Thaanks* Klow-Chloe' *^^


----------



## betty.lee

*ehemelay*.  i'm loving your lace dress..you made it look gorgeous!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*klow-chloe*, thank you so much sweetie Your Noix is TDF!! And you are totally stylish as usual!

*Del*, thank you, I'm very happy with the bracelet!

*Tokyo*, thanks dear! Can't wait to see your bracelet too And wow, your black GGH PT looks amazing, glad the conditioning went to well!

*Kiwi*, you look very cute with your Purse, Eggplant is a gorgeous color! FBF is also very beautiful.

*ehemelay*, wow you dress is stunning!! And the MU is super cute.


----------



## klow-chloe'

*kiwi *- Oh Wow!! Your FBF first looks gorgeous. LMB has done and amazing job with this baby. You look cute in that outfit though.

*sasha* - Your eggplant mini is so cute. You look lovely. The Sandstone looks gorgeous with your outfits.

*Tokyo* - Simply Chic!! Love your black PT it look jet black on my screen...gorgeous!! May I ask which product did you use ti condition this baby.

*ehemelay *- Love you lace dress it's gorgeous and the MU is so cute.  You look gorgeous there. 
You look so cool with your 07 Black GGH Besace.  You appear to be taller in these pics 

*P&P* - You've developed a gorgeous tan, love it. I love you summer dress and the 07 Vert d'eau City look so pretty with the dress 

*NYCavliar* - LOVE these 2 pics.


----------



## French75

*Klow-Chloe*, beautiful noix ! it's a lovely color, especially under the sun as in your beautiful pictures 
*P&P*, you dress is so cute !! pale color are really lovely with floral dress (vert d'eau, lilac...)
*Tokyo*, you were GGH so well !! it's really gorgeous with your jeans and shirt ! very classy 
*Ehemelay*, I love your style, you look fabulous ! white dress, white shirt, jeans, B. Bags, totally my favorite style too 
*Kiwi*, beautiful eggplant color, those 2004 bags are gems ! 
*Sasha*, beautiful sandstone !! very chic


----------



## French75

*Maxxout*, that pink is FABULOUS on you !! I love the work style, it's sooo classy ! You wear it perfectly !


----------



## purses & pugs

*klow-chloe*, thank you dear! Yes, got a some tan on holiday but it come off way too fast!!

*French*, thanks! I agree, pastel colors are percet to a flowery summer dress

*cityoflight*, your Cognac City is TDF! I loev the 06 leather, it is so yummy and distressed!!

*maxxout*, wow the pink Work looks great on you!


----------



## Pinkydream

Dear P&P I have to tell you honestly from my  that the black Jumbo with silver chain looks amazing on you! If my 10C red caviar Jumbo would have looked only half as good on me as the black does on you I would have never sold it.


----------



## purses & pugs

Pinkydream said:


> Dear P&P I have to tell you honestly from my  that the black Jumbo with silver chain looks amazing on you! If my 10C red caviar Jumbo would have looked only half as good on me as the black does on you I would have never sold it.



Aww dear *A* you are so sweet! I believe you looked very good with your red Jumbo! Too bad I did not see it on you. But you look fantastic with your Bals and let's not forget about your gorgeous moto jackets, so that adds up


----------



## Pinkydream

^ Thank you so much P&P! Yes I love my Bals and two jackets so much, I have sold a lot of Bals over time but I'm very happy now with the ones I've kept and the the ones I have newly acquired
But also I'm not a red person, the 10C red looked so amazing in the shop that I had to buy it but it just didn't feel right.
The triple tour gives a real edgy look tothe jumbo


----------



## christymarie340

cityoflight: WOW-the leather on the cognac is TDF! LOVE it!


----------



## maxxout

French75 said:


> *Maxxout*, that pink is FABULOUS on you !! I love the work style, it's sooo classy ! You wear it perfectly !



*French*
That marron might be my favorite bag on you.  The RT is hard to beat though. Great scores on all these oldies. I'm really loving your whole collection.
Thanks for loving my new pink bag.  I agree the work is a cool size.  I thought if I were going to go for such a girlie color, I would make it BIG and maybe even a little aggressive. Sort of like a cute sweet little puppy dog lunging at you and snarling from its owners embrace.  Well maybe not that aggressive.


----------



## maxxout

*maxxout*, wow the pink Work looks great on you![/QUOTE]


*purses & pugs*
You continue to dominate the gorgeous bag Olympics.  That 07 Vert d'eau City really is cooling to look at. Unusual color. Love it.  You look great in all your pics. (you must get tired of hearing that)  Thanks for the nod to my new big Pink. I love her.


----------



## maxxout

Littlerock
That Raisin is a great little bag and is a perfect color with jeans.

Cityoflight
LOVE that bag.  One of my all time favorite colors.  The leather looks so soft.

klow-chloe'   
There you go again lookin fine. Noix GSH City is dreamy.

Kiwishopper  
Perfect dress for that TDF eggplant purse.  Love the color and the slouch.  What a find.

sasha671  
Love what you are wearing with that Sandstone GGH city

Chloe CC
Two bran spankin new bags in great subtle colors. I like them together. Would it be wrong to wear two bags at once?  Maybe we could start something.


----------



## pradapiggy

maxxout - I love your light brown City (dunno the colour name, sorry!)! Also, where are your pants from? They remind me so much of Acne and Alexander McQueen.


----------



## purses & pugs

maxxout said:


> *purses & pugs*
> You continue to dominate the gorgeous bag Olympics.  That 07 Vert d'eau City really is cooling to look at. Unusual color. Love it.  You look great in all your pics. (you must get tired of hearing that)  Thanks for the nod to my new big Pink. I love her.



Haha, you are so funny and sweet! Thanks dear I agree, Vert' deau is a rare color these days (but a new one comes in the 2010 FW so might not be for long) and it's a perfect summer bag IMO.


----------



## maxxout

pradapiggy said:


> maxxout - I love your light brown City (dunno the colour name, sorry!)! Also, where are your pants from? They remind me so much of Acne and Alexander McQueen.



Hi pradapiggy
If you are looking quite a few posts back, that is a caramel city from 2005. The new Seigle color is a little like it with more taupe and less yellow.  The b&w pants with flying birds are Ann Demeulemeester s/s 2010.


----------



## maxxout

purses & pugs said:


> Haha, you are so funny and sweet! Thanks dear I agree, Vert' deau is a rare color these days (but a new one comes in the 2010 FW so might not be for long) and it's a perfect summer bag IMO.



So, you might get the 2010 F/W green and get rid of this? You can't mean that.   Can you mean that?  It looks so good on you.


----------



## purses & pugs

maxxout said:


> So, you might get the 2010 F/W green and get rid of this? You can't mean that.   Can you mean that?  It looks so good on you.



No, I won't get rid of this one. I meant that the 07 VD will not be so rare when the 10 VD is coming out Sorry about my confusing way of writing! I will keep this one, I love this color and the silky Chevre leather. BF hates it, but I don't care haha.


----------



## maxxout

Well that's a relief. Oh, I looked at your collection thread yesterday (again).  That is what prompted the Olympic comment. Really great choices. How fun it must be to have that many choices.  Ok, the inevitable question.  House is burning...which bag do you grab?
(while running past that bf with no taste  )  Which one would the bf choose?


----------



## silverfern

*maxxout* - here you go tormenting me with those perfect curls again! Love the burst of pink - I'm used to seeing you with neutrals!

*COL* - always enjoy your mod shots!

*French* - Marron is my fave Bal brown by a country mile. You're building an enviable collection of oldies


----------



## maxxout

^^^
thanks doll
Yeah, I'm a neutral gal. I am going way out on a limb with this pink and i love it!  Who knows what's next.
You have a few pinks, yes?


----------



## cityoflight

*purses & pugs* *christymarie340* *maxxout* *silverfern ... Thank you 
*


----------



## purses & pugs

maxxout said:


> Well that's a relief. Oh, I looked at your collection thread yesterday (again).  That is what prompted the Olympic comment. Really great choices. How fun it must be to have that many choices.  Ok, the inevitable question.  House is burning...which bag do you grab?
> (while running past that bf with no taste  )  Which one would the bf choose?



 I would certainly have a hard time choosing! BF: he would get my Chanel Jumbo since he bought it for me, haha. Or (I read your comment to him because I found it hilarious!) any bag that his iPad would fit into!


----------



## MissMerion

*French75* love your noix with sgh (I'm a sgh lover too) and I like how you combine it with converse shoes... I'm a converseshoes-jeans-balenciagabag girl too


----------



## maxxout

purses & pugs said:


> I would certainly have a hard time choosing! BF: he would get my Chanel Jumbo since he bought it for me, haha. Or (I read your comment to him because I found it hilarious!) any bag that his iPad would fit into!




OK, he has totally redeemed himself in fact for a Chanel he goes straight to the top of the "yes, there are good ones out there and here are their names" list and even gets one f up pass.   
So you pick great bags and even better bf's.


----------



## silverfern

maxxout said:


> ^^^
> thanks doll
> Yeah, I'm a neutral gal. I am going way out on a limb with this pink and i love it! Who knows what's next.
> You have a few pinks, yes?


 
Well it looks great on you!

I have 04 Rose and 05 Magenta but lots of purple - 03, 04 Lilac, 04 Eggy and 08 Sapphire. To me they're neutrals  Looking forward to seeing what you bust out next!


----------



## French75

Thanks *missmerion* !! yeah converse-jeans-balenciaga is my favorite look 



MissMerion said:


> *French75* love your noix with sgh (I'm a sgh lover too) and I like how you combine it with converse shoes... I'm a converseshoes-jeans-balenciagabag girl too


----------



## kalilagirl

ehmelay: your black cherry is tdf! my bff has been searching for that color bag. i hardly see any.


----------



## klow-chloe'

*cityoflight* - I love the Cognac. It's absolutely stunning! OH WOW-the leather on this baby is TDF! LOVE it! 

*ehmelay* - Your Black Cherry is gorgeous!   I love this style on you.

*French75* - LOVE the morron city on you!  It's such a gorgeous color, looks really great on you.  Love your noix with sgh and the converses too 

*Maxxout* - The Bubblegum pink looks FABULOUS on you. I love this pink very pretty. It's truely gorgeous  

*bagmania* -  The Anthra RGGH city is really gorgeous, looks perfect on you.

*kalilagirl* - Your Pale Magenta GGH Day is gorgeous.  You carry it so well.

*I_love_yorkie* - You and your vert deau WE. vert gazon Portefeuile are too gorgy.

*sasha* - The Marigold Work is gorgy, love what you were wearing.  Your Cognac twiggy is lovely.


----------



## wingit

Sasha, not only is your bag gorgeous, so is your outfit and shoes! Please tell me where they're from!


----------



## Tokyo

*COL,* Your congac is very pretty and so special with the accesorry! 

*Max, * I didn`t know you have 05 BG Work! This colour is so spot on with your hair colour & the style and everything!  Love your trousers too! This pic is a great reference to anyone who wants to wear pink bal with grown up style! 

*French, * First of all, many congrats to your another 04 holy grail!!!! It looks so rich brown! And your Marron city has the exact same leather as my 04 Eggplant city...I love the way you wear the bag on your shoulder! The colour stands out beautifully with the blue top ! And your Noix SGH Work is one of my favourite bag from your collection...! btw, the pourpre work on your new avatar is gorgeous!!! What a beautiful colour pourpre is! oh.....Is that Pourpre or RT???!

*bagmania,* Anthra RGGH City is simply beautiful on you! You have such a great taste! 

*I love yorkie,* Your mod shots with your We making me want a light colour We..! Great action shots!

*sasha, *I especially love the shot with Marygold work!!!!!

*P&P, * You really rock with the dress and the yellow city!  I love the whole look, very pop and vintage look! This style must go with your Bal sunnies too!!!!! May I ask where did you get the dress from??!

*delmilano,* You are so great to put together!!!
You wear bal sunnies and the accesorries so well with the black dress! which colour of bal sunnies are you wearing? This colour is fabulous on you! Well, I should use my ghost more often too! Stunning mod shot, M!


----------



## Tokyo

*klow Chloe,* Thank you about my 07 GH PT! I used a product called "Renapur" a German product. I only use this one on my Black balenciaga bags when they are really dry or need to be moisturised!


----------



## maxxout

*Silverfern  *
I knew you had some pinks and purples and man you have some great ones.

Hey, thanks *klow-chloe*'  Glad you approve !  

*Tokyo*
I have only had this a week or so and every time I pass by it I smile.  Its really kind of outrageous.  I saw this months ago in an old post and the woman was blond so it gave me ideas that it might work for me..even being older.  You are right that this bubblegum pink has to be dealt with carefully and worn with more keyed down items.  Between carrying my yorkie and this color bag, I might look like  a sad imitation of Paris H.


----------



## saira1214

I must say that everyone looks amazing!! I love this thread and hope to contribute more when I have the time! 

*P&P* that moutarde RH city is killing me!!  I waiver back and forth as to if I made the right decision not getting one. Some colors make it look pale and washed out, but your pics always make it look sunny and bright like it looks IRL.  Sigh....


----------



## delmilano

Tokyo said:


> *delmilano,* You are so great to put together!!!
> You wear bal sunnies and the accesorries so well with the black dress! which colour of bal sunnies are you wearing? This colour is fabulous on you! Well, I should use my ghost more often too! Stunning mod shot, M!



arigato *M*, you are too kind. i return you the same compliment sweetie.
the bal sunnies are brown, you can see a better pic of the color on the july/august thread. they are lightweight and comfy. i don't have many occasions to use the clutch. this ghost only comes out of the closet for mod pics, never took it out for a spin. but i adore it as a collector's item.


----------



## delmilano

*french75 *: love your jeans and b bags look french, effortlessly stylish, i love the noix gsh on you.
*cityoflight* : *P*, you score a nice bag again, that cognac goes perfectly with your outfit, i love how you add the pod to the strap, very nice. 
*p&p* : i adore this summer dress of yours, moutarde is so you, bright, warm, beautiful and full of life. 
*maxxout* : the pink work looks so slouchy, i love the work when it slouches like yours, you rock pink. 
*ehmelay* : love your black cherry day, such a great combo.


----------



## sasha671

OK. girls I was confused, I didnt realize there was a separate thread for comments. Thanks so much for all the compliments. Wingit! were you asking about this 1? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Vest and skirt are Diane von Furstenberg (current, in stores now), Sandals are from Zara (bought few months ago, probably only sale now), Tom Ford Miranda sunglasses in gold. Picture with marigold work  also DVF dress: Paradis in cherries print, Kensiegirl Natalie sandals (cheap and v comf), Tom Ford Olivia sunglasses in pink pearl. And i am in awe in some of your Balenciaga collections.


----------



## kiwishopper

*P&P*, I love your moutard city! You look lovely with your outfit!
*Del*, you always look chic and stylish! Especially love your sunnies!
*Ehmelay*, LOOOOVE your dress! It's sooo cute!! Please tell me the desiger for it?


----------



## i_love_yorkie

klow-chloe' + Tokyo: thanks  i love WEs


----------



## klow-chloe'

Hi To*kyo* I would try to get this product, thank you so much.

*i_love_yorkie* - Your juan city is so pretty! I love it.

*bag'hem all *- I LOVE your mod pics. Love the outfits you had on soooooo pretty.

*P&P* - Another gorgeous pics.  The dress is so gorgeous. You look great with the Moutarde City.

*delmilano* - LOVE your new bal sunnies, the ghost and tempete bracelet. You look so stylist there.

*ehemelay* - Your 06 Rouille Work looks perfect on you and your pretty dress.


----------



## less1126

*klow-chloe*' - your pics are always amazing

Bal should hire you for their ad campaigns!!!


----------



## foxymom

^i agree! your photos are amazing klow-chloe!! I think I'm half crazy but I seriously want to get an outremer rggh work...


----------



## klow-chloe'

less1126 said:


> *klow-chloe*' - your pics are always amazing
> 
> Bal should hire you for their ad campaigns!!!


 
WOW!  This has to be the ultimate complement  THANK YOU SWEETIE!


----------



## klow-chloe'

foxymom said:


> ^i agree! your photos are amazing klow-chloe!! I think I'm half crazy but I seriously want to get an outremer rggh work...


 
 I have to agree I am in love with the work as much as I do with the part time.  It's a great size for me especially it is so cold here in the morning and I do a lots of layering. It's perfect size and has enough room for me to just trow my cardigan/stroll in there. 

Now I'm so tempt to get another work in the dark or neutral color but not sure which color I'll be getting.


----------



## foxymom

^klow... isn't the work great?! i have a charbon sgh work that's being hostaged by my sister and i kind of miss it. now i really want the outremer rggh work combo and still keep my outremer rggh pt... is that crazy??!


----------



## drati

*Ehemelay*, love your black cherry day, congratulations. And your rouille work is beautiful, love the dress you're wearing too!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Tokyo*, thank you!! I really love the Moutarde even though it is a yellow bag and I'm not a yellow person The dress is from a Swedish chain store called Indiska. They have a lot great stuff there, clothes, accessories and interior design stuff - all of it inspired by India ("Indiska" is Swedish for "Indian")

*saira*, I think you would look stunning with a Moutarde bag! Your skin tone and dark hair will go so well with it I'm afraid that my pale skin and light hair sometimes doesn't go with yellow and I certainly do not use much yellow clothes unless I'm really tanned! I got mine from Bal London and I must say they really picked a good bag for me, it pops in real life too!

*Del *M**, thank you that is very sweet of you to say As I mention above to Saira, I'm afraid yellow doesn't look very good on me but a bag is not a dress and since I love the Moutarde shade I used it no matter what

*kiwi*, thank you so much sweetie!

*klow-chloe*, thank you! The dress is very comfy and a perfect for summer, and since it has so many colors in it almost every bag go pretty well with it too!


----------



## purses & pugs

*i_love_yorkie*, wow your VD WE is gorgeous!!

*French*, Noix with SGH is a beautiful combo and I love the Work with GH!

*kalilagirl*, Amethyst is so pretty I love this color. 

*bag'hem all*, stunning blues! So different also but both very beautiful. 

*Del*, aha, so here you are with your new Bal sunnies! They look amazing on you, totally your color and shape. Aww, and that cute little Ghost again

*ehemelay*, 06 Rouille is TDF! I remember when you got this bag and I thought "I must have this color, I simply must!". It looks very good with your dress too!

*klow-chloe*, your pics could be in a fashion mag! I love them! Wow, the Ouremer really pops here and your lovely Cyclade SGH...I'm so jealous I have said it before and I'll say it agian, RGGH is not my cup of tea but I really like it on Anthra! That is truly a very pretty combo.

*sasha*, your AG is so pretty, I love this pop green!


----------



## Tokyo

*P&P,* Thank you!!! Swedish, they always make the best prints and materials!!! I will check it out!


----------



## Tokyo

*klow chloe,* Beautiful pictures as always and hope you are enjoying all of your new babies!!! I especially love the colour of your cyclade from those pics, it is very fresh and matches to your outfit!!!

*i love yorkie,* Great action shot again! ahhh, the leather of your city...reminds me mine ( used to love)...! 

*Sasha,* May I ask you where are you taking all the pics? ( I have been wondering and thinking and guessing last few days when I bumped into this thread; 
You do have a great bal collection but I do also think you have so many fabulous dresses and shoes!!!


----------



## sasha671

^ Tokyo! Thank You. Random places: work bathroom, my building hallway, random store mirror. Whenever I remember and i think I look somewhat presentable (pics taken with the phone, not real camera). The only OOTD pics I take at home are actually OOTN because I go to the gym in morning and change there. So actually lots of my pics are taken at Equinox gym. And I take pics mostly as an OOTD pic (to show what i wear) not about the bag really. as I only just discovered this thread. And thank you for the compliment


----------



## i_love_yorkie

klow-chloe': agree with others, ur pics are VERY cool!! great fashion sense, i love ur hat collection too 
purses&pugs: beautiful but hard to keep clean, especially in this style )
tokyo: i love jaune a lot!!! just realized i love yellow, lol


----------



## delmilano

*klow-chloe*' : thank you, the bal sunnies are comfy, they are my new addiction. 
love your pics as always, that brick wall is adding a stylish touch to your beautiful pics. love outremer that pops in the dark shade, wonderful play with colors. the anthra is pretty too, neutral but pretty. 
*p&p* : thanks sweetie, the bal sunnies rock, yours are beautiful too. i am waiting for another pair, should arrive in one week or two. can't wait, black ones this time. 
*kiwishopper* :  dear


----------



## drati

*i_love_yorkie*, I adore how broken in your jaune city is. Look at that slouch!

*Sasha*, great apple day! Love the pop.


----------



## French75

Thank you so much dear *P&P, delmilano, Tokyo, Klow-Chloe *!! Sorry for the late answer, I went to the south of France for the week end (tanning session !!) 
I will check all the new pics you posted tomorrow, I have to get some sleep now
About the avatar, yes you are right *Tokyo*, it's my 2005 RT Work, I love this bag. I remember your fab weekender in that color too !!


----------



## i_love_yorkie

drati: thanks...i want ur avatar.lol


----------



## Tokyo

sasha671 said:


> ^ Tokyo! Thank You. Random places: work bathroom, my building hallway, random store mirror. Whenever I remember and i think I look somewhat presentable (pics taken with the phone, not real camera). The only OOTD pics I take at home are actually OOTN because I go to the gym in morning and change there. So actually lots of my pics are taken at Equinox gym. And I take pics mostly as an OOTD pic (to show what i wear) not about the bag really. as I only just discovered this thread. And thank you for the compliment


 
I see...! That was a gym! ( I am so nosy...!) Thank you sasha! I enjoy your posts a lot:coolpics: !!!


----------



## _flower_gal

Lovely new Pourpre GSH city!!


----------



## French75

Gorgeous summer bag *P&P* !! It reminds me of holidays, beach & sun  
You wear those light colors very well (vert d'eau, papeete, moutarde...).


----------



## snoesje

drati, love the mototcycle jacket on you!!! simply stunning
and the striped tee is really cute!!! 
of course the shopper is great as well, you got such a great collection of bbags!


----------



## klow-chloe'

Thanks *Sasha* - I love your Green Apple Day it's so pretty. You look gorgeous in all pics.  You've got so many pretty dresses.

*Nanaz * - Love the GGH Anthra on you and the Aqua Work is just 

*aqualysa *- The Tempete RH is so lovely, look at the leather 

*flower_gal * - Gorgeous red   Love it!

*P&P* - The Missoni is so pretty and you are gorgeous as always.  Btw you look amazing with your Moto jacket  I saw the pics in your reveal thread.


----------



## aki_sato

*Drati *D** -  I love love the jacket on you! You wear it so well! I love how you wear different outfits with the jackets and the skirts on pic 4 is so cute!!

PS: I don't think the black is harsh on you! You rock that jacket big time!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*P&P*- LOVE, love, love the dress!!! Your Cyclade goes perfect with it, yummy leather!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*French*, thank you! I love these summer colors

*klow-chloe*, aw thank you I was so happy when I found that Missoni dress on sale and of course the moto jacket

*scoobiesmomma*, thanks so much dear! The dress is very comfy too which is a big plus! And it is not a Cyclade it is a Papeete City Sorry, my pics did not have the best lightening so maybe easy to mix up!


----------



## delmilano

*drati* : great outfits *D*, love the stripe t shirt and the ink shopper looks so cool on you. the bal jacket goes with everything, love the fit on you. like aki, i don't think black is too harsh on you at all. 
*p&p *: your missoni dress is TDF.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Del*, thanks dear, I got it on sale so very happy about that purchase!

*Drati*, I'll say it again: you look absolutely fantastic with your black moto jacket 

*Lasmico*, great holiday pics! I love Noix and the Club looks like a really comfy bag to carry


----------



## Anna_525

More lovely photos since the last time I looked! And moto jackets, too! Love you jackets, *drati* and *P&P*!

Love everyone's outfits that go so well with their bags!

Oh and PS - Jimmi is there, too! Always love it when he's peeking at you, P&P, while you're taking a photo!


----------



## delmilano

*p&p *: yeah, more pics of you with the 2008 grey jacket, love it with your skull white t and black slims. this jacket is TDF.


----------



## Lasmico

Thank you *purses & pugs* By the way I am seriously in love with your grey jacket!! You are sooooo lucky!!!  *
*


----------



## maxxout

*Delmilano* 
That is a Hepburn moment with the clutch and pearls.  You look so elegant. I would want to be sitting next to you at that dinner or wherever it is youre going.
Thanks for the nod to big pink.  It is one of the softest bags I have and really is slouchy which makes it look a bit smaller and for my size that is good.

Speaking of size

*drati*
Boy did I get that wrong. You have one of those enviable models bods. Everything you wear looks great and my new favorite is that black leather jacket. Like it best with the black jeans and T.  VERY cool.  Did you get that camel one?

*Ehemelay* 
Love the dress, love.   And the rouille looks fantastic with it. The last shot is great.

*P&P * 
That new dress looks great on you and the bag is a perfect match.

*Sasha* 
Stop with that body already. What does it take, everyday workout?   Fav outfit is the one with cognac twiggy.


----------



## drati

*snoesje*, thank you.  It took me a long time to build up the courage to give the jacket a try -- it's not my usual style. But I am loving it, it truly is an amazing piece of clothing. 

*Aki*, thanks sweetie. I'm still getting used to the black leather but am finding ways to wear it that seem to work. I found both those skirts on sale recently at Kate Sylvester, a cool NZ designer (I think she has a shop in Sydney too).

*P&P*, you were a major inspiration for me taking the plunge with the jacket. You wear it with such ease. I'm hoping to get there one day. Love your new pics with the grey jacket. That skull t is too cute. Great combination. Are you loving it?

*Anna*, thanks. 

*maxxout*, you are too kind. I can assure you, model height, yes, but no model body here. I wish. I just post the most flattering pics, LOL.


----------



## drati

*klow-chloe*, your outremer work is stunning. That bag just glows. Love your anthra RGGH too, it's one of my favourite combos.

Love your hats, do you always wear hats or is this just for the photos?


----------



## lunarlu

klow-chloe you always look so fabulous in your photos!

Sasha - you look amazing.  I especially love that green dress of yours.  I hope I don't sound weird here, but you are basically my posture idol.  

Flower-gal - I agree, lovely bag!

Drati and P&P - It's like those jackets were made for you guys!  You are the essence of cool in them.

Lasmico - Congrats on the noix club again!  It looks like it was the perfect accessory for your vacation!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Anna*, thank you! haha yes, Jimmi often comes to check out what the heck I am doing when I take these pics and he prob think I'm crazy (ok BF and my friends think I'm crazy too, lol)

*Del*, thanks again dear! I cannot stop taking pics of this jacket because I'm in heaven for finally getting it

*Lasmico*, thank you! I think Bal must do a remake of this dove grey

*maxxout*, thank you! Got that dress on sale

*drati*, wow that is very nice of you to say. Oh yes, I love it!!! That is why I can't stop taking pics of it, lol! And I'm glad you took the plunge because you wear the jacket with such easy yourself, you are already there!

*lunarlu*, thank you! Hope your Bal was safe in the woods Isn't that typical, could easily happen to me as well!


----------



## Tokyo

*P&P,* super, super beautiful! I love the way you wear the grey jacket!  You truely rock with the jacket *A*, the tee is very cute! And I love the missoni dress on you!  Papeet is one of my fav from your collection!!! 

*drati,* I went to see your mod pics again then I definitely decided to add the black jacket to my collection this winter. I personally think the shorter sleeves look better on this jacket. Even if the sleeves of your jumper or tops you wearing inside of the jacket is shown, it wouldnt look strange at all!


----------



## sep

*drati* - I love your jacket!  It looks really good on you!

*Tokyo* - Your Violet PT is TDF!  Is it really broken in?


----------



## Lasmico

lunarlu said:


> Lasmico - Congrats on the noix club again!  It looks like it was the perfect accessory for your vacation!



Thank you! It was really perfect, because it was very hot there and the bag was very light and easy to wear 

*Drati*: your jacket fits you perfectly, gorgeous! :okay:

Everybody look amazing with their bags!


----------



## Undine

*Lunarlu*, I used to live right next to that park in Portland, if it's the same one I think you're talking about. I loved living in that city!


----------



## aki_sato

Tokyo-san: the pic with you and your DD is priceless!


----------



## aki_sato

Drati dear : I think when it comes to you finding the ways to wear the Bal jacket comes to this noun: effortless! 

Ya, I think KS has a shop in Paddington but mostly I see her clothes in DJ or Myer..cute stuffs she has! ^^

Love the way you wear your bal jacket!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Tokyo*, you look great as always and I love your new bracelet and the 07 Violet is so pretty! Those action shots with your sweet DD are so cute

*LittleMissBags*, wow I love BDR with SGH! What a stunning combo and it looks gread with your outfit


----------



## lunarlu

Undine said:


> *Lunarlu*, I used to live right next to that park in Portland, if it's the same one I think you're talking about. I loved living in that city!



 I was wondering if any Portland dwellers would recognize the place.  It was certainly very beautiful!

LittleMissBags - You are so right BDR looks perfect with grey!  I've been hoping more mod pics of this combo would come out.  

Soisi - You look great with that green bag!  It's so refreshing for summer.


----------



## Undine

*LittleMissBags*, I love the bois de rose/SGH combo! Wow.....might have to find one of those myself.....


----------



## drati

*aqualysa*, nice tempete part time.

*lunarlu*, had to LOL at your tale but you fit in perfectly with your gorgeous city. What a beautiful looking park. And thanks, everybody who wears this jacket looks cool, it's truly magic.

*Tokyo*, love your action shot with dd, you already know I adore this violet beauty. You look so great, as always. And thanks sweetie. You're right, I don't mind the look of the sweater poking out underneath the moto jacket sleeves. Having long arms I love the look of long sleeves though, most things are short on me.

Thanks *sep*, *lasmico* and *aki*. It's so nice to hear you guys all like the jacket on me. I'm working on the effortless look but it takes a bit of effort.


----------



## drati

aki_sato said:


> Ya, I think KS has a shop in Paddington but mostly I see her clothes in DJ or Myer..cute stuffs she has! ^^



Ah, so you know her label. She does make cute clothes, I love finding the odd nice piece on sale there. I think she has an e-shop now too that also goes on sale at the end of the each season. 

Is your black moto jacket on the way to you yet?


----------



## French75

*P&P* gorgeous outfit ! I love your white dress ! It looks great with Sahara + tanning for the summer !
*I-love-Yorkie*: Twiggy is such a cute bag, it looks great on you; I just got my first one, love it !


----------



## kinesis

oooooh the bois de rose with GSH is so adorable! I definitely want to get the Work with this combo.. and yes, stunning with grey as illustrated so beautifully by Little Miss Bags!


----------



## maxxout

P&P
Now, that is really pretty. White dress, blond hair, blond bag.  Perfection.


----------



## Tokyo

sep said:


> *Tokyo* - Your Violet PT is TDF! Is it really broken in?


 
Thank you sep! Yes, it is more like beaten up rather than broken in!


----------



## Tokyo

*Aki-san, *Its been a while akisan, Arigatogozaimasu~! She has grown up , hasn`t she???!!! But She is still huggable!!! (I am sorry that not to reply you back for a while

*Drati, P&P,* thank you !!! My violet is being abused under the strong sunny days here....!!!


----------



## LittleMissBags

Thank you *P&P*, *lunarlu*, *undine*, and *kinesis*! 

My BDR is loving having some admirers  Taking her to work made me realise I should use her more. I haven't owned anything like this before as I usually stick to dark, "safe" colours, but thankfully BDR and I are getting along just fine so I highly recommend BDR. Also the GSH for me is just perfection as I think RGGH may overpower the delicate colour of the leather. 

Wish all you lovely TPFers a great weekend


----------



## stylelover

Hi Soisi,
I always loved your style..bright and colourful...very cheery!!!
You look great in pop colours!







Soisi said:


> Me and my Pommier City in a very summery Stockholm earlier today.


----------



## silverfern

*drati* - wow!! The moto jacket looks a perfect fit for you. Stunning. Love KS too though it's been a while since I've been able to get my hands on anything 

*klow-chloe* - I envy how you can pull off the gorgeous brights like Outremer and Cyclade and yet Anthra looks great on you too!

*tokyo* - love the action shot with you DD

*P&P* - Your grey moto jacket is my fave colour so far. You look fab in it 

*delmilano* - You are so very chic and love seeing Ghostie!!!


----------



## drati

Thanks *silverfern*.  Well, you live in one of the shopping meccas and have so much available to you that I am jealous of. KS actually does have an eshop and they probably deliver to SG.

*P&P*, love your summery look, perfect combo of dress, skin, bag. Aw, I get jealous seeing you all in summer clothes!

*m-s-m-d*, gorgeous belly.  Your bag is very nice too, love the whole package.

*Tokyo*, you wear the ink purse well. It's a great size for petite girls like you. Wish I could carry it as stylishly but I fear it would look too small on me.


----------



## purses & pugs

*French*, thank you! Not much of my tanning left I'm afraid since I've only been sitting in my office for three weeks, but now there is time for a new holiday (in Norway but weather is good!)

*Maxxout*, thank you, beige/off white is one of my fav colors for summer!

*Silverfern*, thanks a lot, the grey moto jacket is my al time favorite!!

*Drati*, thank you! It's so weitd to think about that you have winter now, but spring is just around the corner I hope

*Lady Stardust*, Ruby is a gorgeous red Love your socks too, lol!

*msmd*, wow your belly is huge and beautiful! And your back is very pretty, love the combo.

*Tokyo*, is the Purse a new style for you? Can't remember I have seen you with it before! You wear it very well!


----------



## MissMerion

*m-s-m-d* love your cafe brief and your belly too


----------



## Susan Lee

*Lovely!! all of you look so fabulous!!!!* 

*P&P*-LOVE your dress-its gorgeous on you!! Who makes it-I need one!!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

Haha, thanks *Susan* you mean the off white dress with the Sahara bag? (because I also just posted another pic of a Missoni dress). If so, that dress is 2 years old and I bought it at a Swedish chain store called Gina Tricot so prob hard to find. But I'm sure you can manage to find something similar in another store


----------



## Susan Lee

^^thats the one! love the off white dress on you-so chic with your sahara!


----------



## less1126

*I-love-Yorkie* - you're friend has great taste!


----------



## i_love_yorkie

less1126: lol, thnks


----------



## LAltiero85

i_love_yorkie--I LOVE your city!!! LOVE the pink tassels you put on it, that adds such a cute touch!


----------



## i_love_yorkie

thank you, LAltiero85. i stole a spare tassel from my sis's 05 magenta twiggy. it's just perfect!


----------



## Tokyo

*drati, *Thank you! Purse is very pretty and great size for shopping and errands. I think you would look great with Purse !!! 

*P&P,* Thank you! I used to have a Purse about 2 years ago but didn`t work with me that time so let it go but this bag is great size and style for me now! I love the white dress on you! The sahara SGH City works so well with the dress and your beautiful bronde hair!!! 

*Silverfern,*Thank you! I like your Avatar alot, Very beautiful !


----------



## klow-chloe'

drati said:


> *klow-chloe*, your outremer work is stunning. That bag just glows. Love your anthra RGGH too, it's one of my favourite combos.
> 
> Love your hats, do you always wear hats or is this just for the photos?


 
Thanks drati.

Yes I do wear it sometime when I'm out and about. At the moment it's a bit cold here so I wear more beanie I collect the beanies too.


----------



## klow-chloe'

silverfern said:


> *klow-chloe* - I envy how you can pull off the gorgeous brights like Outremer and Cyclade and yet Anthra looks great on you too!


 
*Thank you for a lovely comment!* I never thought I could wear the bright colors too.  I used to own only neutral color bags  But now I'm in love with the bright colors too.


----------



## klow-chloe'

*arkcheejai* - The day is really suit you. 

*i_love_yorkie* - LOVE your actions pics. They are awsome and your juan looks amazing on you 

Btw look like your friend enjoy holding your bal bag   Your white twiggy is very cute.

*cindy05* - Your Vert Gazon GGH city is gorgeous, lovely pics.

*cityoflight* - Gorgeous ...gorgeous Cognac LOVE IT!

*Lady Stardust* - You Ruby city is really pretty

*Tokyo* - The ink purse is gorgeous. LOVE your top. It's so feminine and gorgeous. The Violet SGH PT and the bracelet are stunning.  Your DD is a doll...so adorable  

*m-s-m-d* - Love your Cafe GGH Brief and your belly 

*jaroos* - COOL PICS!

*P&P* - Another gorgeous pics, white summer dress & your Sahara and your blonde hair are just the perfect match.  AMAZING grey moto jacket too. 

*wenticc* - Lovely mod pics I love your black city the leather is just TDF!

*LittleMissBags* - BDR and your grey outfit look beautiful together

*Soisi* - You look great with your pommier

*Nanaz* - Gorgeous Anthra and your Aquamarine work is so pretty!

*drati *- Love the Moto jacket

*Lasimo* - Noix club is so lovely

*Lunarlu *- Thank you. Lovely pic of you and your black city. Hope you get out of the woods safely


----------



## maxxout

yorkie
What color is that bag...it is so golden.  Oh, I see Klow identifies it as jaune, yes?  Whatever it is it's gorgeous and looks great against your skin tone.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

thanks  klow chloe and maxx. yes it is jaune. i used to have marigold and moutard and sold but im set on this beautiful vibrant color. it just stand out in any picture. i love it a lot. thanks again


----------



## purses & pugs

*Tokyo*, thanks *M*! I love off white/beige combos in the summertime

*klow-chloe*, thank you very much for your kind words! 

*cindy05*, VG GGH is a great combo, stunning bag!!

*i_love_yorkie* -  cool pics!! Your jaune City looks amazing, love it! 

*Annie*, gaaaah, I love your Amethyst GGH Envelope! Any excuse to take mod pics with it is fine by me As said thousand times before: Amethyst is my fave Bal pink!!


----------



## RUIRUIWINTER

-IloveYorkie, mod pics of your friends are very lovely, and your mod pics are always so beautiful.
-p&p, lovely p&p, lovely jimmi, lovely dress, lovely bal! Thank u for sharing!
-Englishgirl, many congrats to you! I think your bag matches the clothes well. I was wearing "such uniform"(sorry. Pls excuse my english) last month for my graduation too, hot summer + long sleeve coat= crazy, but we must wear that to celebrate the graduation.


----------



## english_girl_900

RuiRui - thank you, and congratulations on your graduation too!


----------



## missaznpirate

i_love_yorkie - ADORE your jaune city!!! This is currently my HG Bal color, & it looks fabulous on you!


----------



## AnnieBinSD

*thanks, p&p!!! I absolutely ADORE all of your Cities!!! Seeing your mod pics w/Sahara GSH is making me really regret ever selling my Sahara City! And, I always love seeing Jimmi in the background of your pics! I've always, always, always wanted a pug, but my bf doesn't want one...grrr!*

*english girl- congrats on your graduation!! you look lovely with your AG City.*


----------



## baglover1973

english_girl! you look stunning!  that bag looks amazing!


----------



## Tokyo

*english_girl, *congrats! you look smashing and so AG city!!! 

*P&P, Oh.*......how much have I been missing Jimmie...! YOu made my day! The ballet flats and GGH City are great combination!  I wish I could fit one of those...!

*barkcheej,* Very pretty ! Is that RUBY Day? Beautiful on you!!!

*Annie, *  Lovely mod pics with the flower , the amethyst Env and your beautiful smile!

* i love yorkie, *I love your action shots and your Jaune City...!

*klow chloe, *Thank you KC! My dd is very spongy and a little chubby and contains of full of collagen !!!


----------



## EmilieN

English girl - I love your style and your city!!!

I love yorkie - you always have the most lovely colors and pics too!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*RUI*, thank you so much, I know you love Jimmi

*Annie*, thank you sweetie! You have sold your Sahara City You looked so good with that bag! Oh well, maybe you can get a FW Sahara instead Oh and you should talk your BF into getting a pug, he will NOT regret it!!!

*Tokyo*, I know you have missed Jimmi, good thing he showed up in these pics now And thanks for your sweet words! The flats are super comfy, I'm sure you would love them!


----------



## drati

*English Girl*, congratulations on your graduation. And I think your apple bal matches perfectly. Gorgeous photo, love it, thanks for posting.

*I_love_yorkie*,  your jaune is tdf. You photograph is so beautifully too, really like it on you.

*P&P*, wish Bal made these flats in sz 42 (has anyone ever seen them in 42?). They look great on you! Love the whole look.

Thanks *klow-chloe'*. Would love to see some modeling shots of your new acne leather jacket. Looks great.

*Tokyo*, I have been thinking about the purse quite a bit, almost bought an ink one but then found an ink shopper instead. I love it on you and kiwi too but you are both so petite, it would look quite different on giant me! Would love to try it one day though.


----------



## Anna_525

I could not keep up with this thread! So many additions since the last time I looked!

*i_love_yorkie*, I love Jaune! It's a color that is making look twice, three times, four times! The chevre leather is TDF! Also love your outfit with the white twiggy!

*klow-chloe*, great pics, as usual. Love your outfits, too!

*Sasha671*, your bags and dresses are gorgeous! You look good with all your Bbags! My Blackberry pics are embarrassing to post besides yours! I especially love the Marigold Work. Such a rare color!

*Nanaz*, your anthra and aqua city are such great neutral colors...actually the aqua is a bit of a pop color, it is soooo attractive, I wouldn't mind having an aqua in my future collection.

*Aqualysa*, love tempete. When I went to Neiman Marcus my eyes went straight to tempete. 

*Flowergal*, is that a black cherry bag? Lovely, lovely color!

*P&P*, love your Missoni dress! It goes so well with papeete! And of course who could not notice my favorite Jimmi? Oh and my daughter would die if she saw your skull shirt! Love that you also have a pug charm! How cute is that?

*Drati*, love your casual style! Even if it's winter, you manage to look casual-chic. Especially with your moto jacket.

*Lasmico*, I'm sure you enjoyed your vacation, what with your noix club!

*Lunarlu*, LOL on your BF's trick! At least you also have your beloved Bbag. LOL on your face doodle too.

*Tokyo*, I like Bal purple colors! And what a great bracelet you have!  I like that delicate top you are wearing with the ink purse! So stylish!

*Soisi*, I have always wondered why I never bought Pommier. It is such a great color. Another one for my future collection. Great picture! 

*Littlemissbags*, how are you liking Bois de Rose? Is it lighter IRL? Such a delicate, feminine color!

*Wenticc*, love both cities! I like the blue in particular. Very royal color!

*Jroos*, aaah another purple bag to drool over! I got swayed by my husband not to get one and go for the galet instead.

*msmd*, a cafe brief that is soon to turn into a baby bag! LOL You're rockin' that brief!

*Ladystardust*, LOL on your socks! Yes I likey! Love your ruby city! It looks so close to Rouge Theater.

*Cityoflight*, when I am ready for my next bag and I see cognac available, I might just grab it. It is a great brown, neutral color, a good color for that distressed leather look. I actually like it better than black as a neutral.

*Cindy05*, I am happy that you decided to keep your vert gazon. What a great green! It is definitely meant to be yours!

*Barkcheejai*, lovely Day bag! Is that a Sang?

*AnnieBinSD*, congrats on successfully getting your bf to take a mod pic...LOL Love the pop of amethyst! Such a great pink with fuschia undertones.

*Englishgirl*, your bag matches the green of your gown! It totally makes sense to have that bag with you on your graduation! Congratulations!

*Genevieve86*, lovely outfit!


----------



## LittleMissBags

Thanks *klow-chloe' -* luckily I own a LOT of grey so I am hoping to get a lot of use out of BDR!



Anna_525 said:


> I could not keep up with this thread! So many additions since the last time I looked!
> 
> 
> *Littlemissbags*, how are you liking Bois de Rose? Is it lighter IRL? Such a delicate, feminine color!


 
Thanks *Anna*! I am loving the colour, which is weird because I never thought I would warm to a pink bag. She is very 'fleshy' IRL, so more of a warm neutral to my mind than pink like Pivoine/Sorbet. 

My only slight worry is that she'll pick up marks easily. So far, so good; but last week on the day I took the photo I went out for a work lunch and there was nowhere to put my BDR, and I couldn't hang my bag hook on the edge of the table, so BDR had to be slightly suspended off the floor between my ankles - aaargh! However, TPF to the rescue as always - I saw *Susan Lee* discussing how she carries an envirosax bag to whip out if there's no safe place for her Bal. At lunchtime today I picked up a pocket reusable bag (not envirosax, but a very pretty one nonetheless) so I will put my BDR in that in any future emergency situations!


----------



## Anna_525

^^ Oh what a great idea to bring an envirosax or some other protection!


----------



## Helena928

God all you ladies look so amazing! I try to stay away from this place because i know i'll be so tempted! I want a new B-bag so badly! Only a few more months before I can purchase.

GORGEOUS!!! All of you.


----------



## 1004

*i love yorkie* i love how you tied your mirror to your bag! could you explain/show how you did it? (: isnt it dangerous, though, to leave the mirror hanging out like that? (wary of scratches!)


----------



## Tokyo

Thank you very much *Anna*!

*COL* Great action shot at Goyard!!! Which bag are you carring in the pic?


----------



## drati

Tokyo said:


> *COL* Great action shot at Goyard!!! Which bag are you carring in the pic?



I was just about to send exactly the same post. Tokyo beat me to it. Would love to know what the bag is too. Galet part time perhaps? 

Looks summery and hot in Paris, lovely.


----------



## cityoflight

*Tokyo , drati* : its Galet rh pt ^_^ 
its the first i take this bag out after a few months since i bought this bag


----------



## wonderwoman9

Awww Annie - too cute!! Love the pics! So funny, you sneaky devil you! 

*A* - love your pics too, and always enjoy seeing jimmi in the background!


----------



## cparroyo777

*Purse & Pugs*  Oh how I love your white maxi and ur bbag!


----------



## saff

I've been away a while and so many great shots! All of you are so gorgeous, ladies!

*Tokyo,* I always love your pics 

*wenticc*: I love your blue city. Is it Bleu Roi? So pretty. 

*purses & pugs:* You know I'm jealous of all your bags!

*msmd:* your belly and your brief look gorgeous! The ribbon is nice touch.

*i_love_yorkie:* great pic! where was that taken? And of course love your bag

*Annie:* I've always thought that amethyst with GGH envelope clutch is stunning. It definitely complements you.

*English_Girl*: Congratulations and you look great!


----------



## drati

*Saff*, I love the SGHW pt on you! Congrats, you look great with your outfit (cool jacket and shoes esp) and bag.


----------



## delmilano

*drati* : *D*, you know i like both jackets on you, the bal jackets are lovely with the mcqueen scarf.
*saff*: the black gsh pt is my one and only gh bag now, i am back on the rh side but still love this combo. yours looks great on you, no wonder why you love this bag so much.
*maxxout* : sorry to reply so late to your comments, thank you for your sweet words. i can't wait to see more pics of your and your delicious bags.
*tokyo* : love your outfits and bags. can't wait for autumn so that you can take some shots with the bal jackets.


----------



## delmilano

*p&p* : yeah, jimmi is back!!! love to see him in your pics. 
*cityoflight* : *P*, looking great as always, where did you take that in situation pic? are you on holidays?


----------



## RUIRUIWINTER

P&p, ggh looks great on you, I tried ggh several days ago, that looks like "bag carry me".
Msmd, your belly looks so sexy!!! 
COL, all your pics are very pretty!
Tokyo m, love your tank and gh bal, yeah, as you told me, gh looks so cool and totally different from rh bags.
Saff, beautiful gsh pt, I love gh pt too! finally I tried them Irl!
Danky jie jie,, you look so beautiful and sexy with the MU.


----------



## sammi_nysh

Renate: i love the color, what color is this?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Great pics of all ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## saff

Thanks *drati, delmilano and ruirui*! I now want another GH PT! There's always the danger of wanting more and more.


----------



## Renate_

sammi_nysh said:


> Renate: i love the color, what color is this?



India blue from 2006


----------



## Undine

*MAJGES*, I love the GGH combo with your bal!

*Helena928*, Tempete and SGH is one of my favorite combos!


----------



## cityoflight

*RUIRUIWINTER *: Thank you ^_^

*delmilano* : I was in paris with a friends and when we walk passed goyard boutique rue saint honoré we stop for a pics there


----------



## French75

Wooow I love all the modeling shots !! Everybody looks absolutely amazing !!
*CityOfLight*, I recognized the Goyard boutique rue Saint-Honoré ! How funny, I'm not very far


----------



## nicole2730

*melovepurse* - there is NOTHING boring about a black BAL day bag. nothing. you look fabulous, love the boots with the dress!

everyone looks amazing, love all the oldies mixed in with the new, especially that *SEAFOAM PH* twiggy - really gorgeous.


----------



## melovepurse

*nicole2730* - thanks, you are so nice to say that!! I have been using my Black Day non stop lately!!

wow - everyone's modeling pics are amazing!!!


----------



## klow-chloe'

OH WoW! Let get start....

*Annie* - Beautiful mod pics with the flowers ,love the amethyst Env & your beautiful smile!

*P&P* - Love the whole outfit you got on with your black GGH City and Jimmie looks so adorable in the baclground.

*english_girl* - Congrats on your graduation ! you look great with your apple green city!

*genevieve* - Pretty Bleu Roi and your top is pretty too.

*Tokyo* - I absolutely LOVE your pink top & Balenciaga Edition Bracelet. You look so gorgeous there   This is for your full of Collagen DD  

*dannkat* - Love the MU. Is that the Pivoine? I could not help myself and want to get this color too.  

*cityoflight *- Love your action pic!  

*cparroyo* - Love your Raisin GSH City with the beautiful Windsor Castle in the background   I cannot wait to get my PT.

*saff *- Lovely shots of you and your black GSH PT.  Do you like the PT GH more than the City now?

*Renate* - Love your mod shots I'm a big fan of the fur gilet ;p

*MissMerion* - Gorgeous black GSH citY! Love the Moutarde with you Pucci...gorgeous!

*Helena* - LOVE your looks. 

*MEGJES* -  GORGEOUS Automne GGH City! I love your outfit too. You should post more mod pics here. You have the amazing collection and I would love to see them in action!

*glossie *- Cool mod pics 

*bag'hem all* - I always love your mod shots you look really great with your perf Moutarde city.   

*French* - Your 04 Seafoam Twiggy is a keeper. It looks gorgeous with your summer outfit.

*Fashion1* - The Maldive GSH Flat Cluch is sooooo pretty and you carry her so well.

*melovepurse* - You look lovely with your Black RH day!

*SoMOHLaLa* - LOVE your action shots there! You look really cute in the pics 

*ehemelay* - The Black Cherry GSH day is beautiful!


----------



## MissMerion

*Somohlala* nice pictures (and bags too, love your blue roi sgh )

*klow-chloe* thank you so much for your compliments. I always see your wonderful pictures with gorgeous Bal, you have a great photographer!!


----------



## cparroyo777

klow-chloe' said:


> OH WoW! Let get start....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *cparroyo* - Love your Raisin GSH City with the beautiful Windsor Castle in the background   I cannot wait to get my PT.




Thanks so much dear! Don't forget to post mod pics of your PT once you get it!


----------



## Tokyo

*Saff, *Thank you so much saff!!! 

*delmilano,* M*Thank you!!! I can not wait either to wear the moto jackets again! I need more hobo bags for the jackets ! 

*Rui, * Thank you!!! I love and wear Anthra SGH PT a lot this summer! I can not wait to see your little gem soon!!! 

*Klow_chloe, *Thank you!!!  hahaha! I will pass your hug to my chubby chubby collagen DD !!!  

*French,* You look very very pretty with seaform, short jeans, white race top..!!!  Twiggy style is also great on you , how did you find carrying this style so far? I really can not wait to see your another additions!!!

*helena, *beautiful shots as always and I especially love the pic with your Tempete city ! 

*glossie,*It is great to see your mod shots again! I love your style! It has been a long time!!!


----------



## Susan Lee

Everyone looks so lovely-I need a better camera pronto!! LOL


----------



## klow-chloe'

Susan Lee - Gorgeous Cyclade with gorgeous lady    You look stunning there.


----------



## French75

Thanks a lot *Klow-Chloe, nicole2730, Tokyo *


----------



## drati

*Glossie*, so nice to see you here again, looking great with an old favourite! How have you been?


----------



## glossie

thanks *Tokyo* and *drati* for the warm welcome! yes, it's been quite a while. i'm doing ok. 

i dig your style too *Tokyo*!  

thanks too *klow-chloe'*


----------



## LAltiero85

Everyone looks GORGEOUS with their bbags!!! So chic!


----------



## drati

*cipoohe*, love your pics. Aw, summer, can't wait. What colour is your work?

*Lady Stardust*, is your city ruby? Nice.

*Jaster*, lovely pop of blue against your blacks. How do you like the twiggy?


----------



## SkyBlueDay

jaster, did you cut your hair? You look fabulous! As does your Twiggy. Blue is gorgeous on you.


----------



## saff

*klow* - I definitely love the GH PT to City now. I'm contemplating getting Anthra RGGH PT and selling my Anthra RGGH City. 

*SoMohLala* - love your pics. The Bleu Roi PT looks amazing. Makes me think I want one too.

*cipoohe* - you look so tanned and amazing with your Work. Can you tell me what colour that is? And how tall you are.

*stef1261* - yummy pourpre and love how it complements your lovely dress. Makes me miss my pourpre.

*girlfromars* - nice dress and bleu roi! I'm loving this colour.

*Nanaz* - I love pics of your anthra RGGH PT. I should have gotten a PT instead of City??


----------



## cipoohe

*Drati, Saff *- Thank you very much!! It's sanguine! Im 1,60 mt.. small..


----------



## angelwings_hk

Nanaz - I love love your anthra pt. It looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Nanaz

*Nanaz* - I love pics of your anthra RGGH PT. I should have gotten a PT instead of City??[/QUOTE]
Thank you sweetie. I love my Anthra in the City with Gold but in the Part time i prefer the Rose hardware. This is the only combo with Rose i have loved so far. It is never too late for changes.


----------



## Nanaz

angelwings_hk said:


> Nanaz - I love love your anthra pt. It looks absolutely gorgeous!


 
Thank you angelwings. Anthra is one of my favorite colors.

*Every one, you all look awsome with your Bbags.* *Keep them coming.*​


----------



## girlfromars

Thanks saff


----------



## Pinkalicious

*girlfromars* i never wanted a bleu roi rggh city but now i SOOOO want one after seeing your mod pic. and i'm loving your midday in your avatar!


----------



## drati

*girlfromars*, love the pic and your look. Very pretty.

*Nanaz*, congrats, beautiful anthra RGGH. This is such stunning combo.


----------



## Undine

*samantha_evons*, love the pourpre with the SGH! So pretty!


----------



## tsuarsawan

*samatha_evans* Love your Pourpre, look smashing 

*Jasterock*, your Cyclade twiggy suits you. You look fantastic....

*girlfromars* your Bleu Roi RGGH looks fabulous, very nice....
*
Nanaz*, your S/S 2010 RGGH Anthra PT is just amazing. If I was to make the plunge with RGGH, it would be Anthracite 

*SoMoHLALA *wow, you look beautiful with your Bleu Roi GSH Part time. 
Loving your Anthra City GSH too.....

*ehemelay* I absolutely am loving Black Cherry,u wear it well.

*Susan Lee* missed the reveal, u look gorgeous sweetie... love your 2010 Cyclade RGGH City, another beauty from Jojo


----------



## roey

Teresa!  Your midday looks AWESOME!!  Love that style on you and the color is just WOW!


----------



## drati

*Meganka*, all your Bals are looking great out and about -- and you are so pretty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## saff

*tsuarsawan*, I love your officier Midday! You look great!

*meganka*, great pics. I love your jacket too. And like drati said, you are so pretty.


----------



## Tokyo

*Jasterock,* You rock with your Cyclade Twiggy!!! You wear it so well!!! 

*Nanas,* Congrats on your Anthra RGGH PT!!! It is A beautiful bag and love it on you, stunning! 

*girlfromars,* You are so pretty! the BR RGGH City goes with all of your outfit...top to toe! I know you have such a great taste!

*tusarsawan, * wow...! I agree with everyone here, you look absolutely stunning and the Officier Midday is super!!! I personaly love Midday a lot and you really wear this bag so well!!!

*Meganaka, * It is sooooo nice to see you here again!!! Great mod shots with beautiful 3 Bbags!  Thank you for posting the Tomato Work!!! It is one of my fav bag from your collection! And got to say, you are stunning!!!(YOU BL**DY NO NEED TO LOOSE WEIGHT!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## klow-chloe'

*angelwings* - The Cyclade twiggy looks great on you.

*missty* - LOVE the Marine GSH city on you...gorgeous!

*cipoohe* - Very cool action shots.

*stef* - I LOVE LOVE the Pourpre GSH PT. Very gorgeous sweetie! Love the Shakuhachi dress too so pretty.

*samantha* - You and your Pourpre GSH PT are gorgeous.

*Lady Stardust* - Is that a ruby city? Pretty.

*cparroyo* - Love your Raisin, gorgeous.

*Jasterock* - LOVE your new hair style  The Cyclade twiggy looks so gorgeous on you.

*tonkamama* - The Moutarde is so pretty.

*gitlfromars* - I love your pic  The Bleu Roi is gorgeous and I love the black dress you got on ...so pretty.

*Nanaz*  - GORGEOUS Anthra RGGH PT.  I really love the Part Time, great mod shots.

*tsuarsawan* - Love the Officer GSH Midday  The Midday style really suit you.

*HearMyMJs* - Love the balck city so chic.

*meganka* - You're so pretty , love all 3 but the 05 Teal twiggy is my favourite.


----------



## cparroyo777

klow-chloe' said:


> *cparroyo* - Love your Raisin, gorgeous.
> 
> 
> favourite.



thanks so much! so are your bag/s!


----------



## Susan Lee

Stunning ladies!!! *TY so much Klow and Teresa!! * I'm taking her out again today-cant put her down!!

*Teresa!!!* Fabulous! Love your Marine and your hair-the midday style is great on you!!! 

*Nanaz*-love that Anthra. Fab!!

*Meganka*-so beautiful with all your Bals...that work is stunning!

*Jaster*-YAY love Cyclade on you!!! Its such a great pop of color and you rock it as usual!!!

*girlfromars*-OMG, my favorite combo for f/w...so hope I can get my hands on one of these!!


----------



## bellabags23

*Meganka*...you look amazing, love the tomato work and your jacket....you are too cute


----------



## delmilano

gorgeous pics everyone.
*nanaz*, you look great with your anthra, love this combo, anthra is soooo pretty.
*meganka* : gorgeous pics meganka, love your in action shots, your tomato pops beautifully on your outfit, love the sweet lilac too.
*jasterock* : is this your first twiggy? nice choice of color, it is lovely on you. btw, are you wearing your bal jacket often?
*tsuarsawan* : thanks for posting mod pics with the midday, i haven't seen this style a lot here, it looks great on you.


----------



## Nanaz

drati, tsuarsawam, Tokyo, Klow-chloe', Susan, and delmilano thank you so much.


----------



## tsuarsawan

roey said:


> Teresa! Your midday looks AWESOME!! Love that style on you and the color is just WOW!


 
thanks *roey*  I am loving the midday. Second favorite style after the city for me... I appreciate Officier more as each day goes by. I saw your Pourpre GSH City. I love it! Gorgeous color & leather on her is just awesome, big congrats. I want...

*saff* thanks hon! Officier is a very special color! you look beautiful with your Black SGH PT. Love Black with GSH. 

*Tokyo* your making me  Love your mod pics of your latest additions. I never do Mod pics, first for me.
So many of the ladies wanted to see how the Officier Midday looked, so I made the plunge & took a photo for them  

*klow-chloe'* thankyou.  Your mod pics are always spectacular & you have a gorgeous collection of BB.

*Susan* your too kind.  I am loving my Officier Midday. I actually had a bad hair day, that's why I chopped half of it. :lolots:I tried to stay away from TPF(I get so tempted) but missed it & everybody, so I am back.

*delmilano* my pleasure hon I thought I would make the plunge & do a mod shot. No one does MS better than you! Your mod pics are alwys gorgeous! You are one classy lady.


----------



## stef1261

thanks *klow*  - i  shakuhachi....bit of oz brand loyalty 

thanks *saff * ....pourpre is so gorgeous and surprisingly goes with a lot.

*cipoohe *- your summer shots are beautiful & your bbag is gorgeous...i am craving summer right now.

*samantha_evons* - your pourpre is fabulous looks great with your dress...we are bag twins.

*Lady stardust* -  your bbag - so beautiful...cool cas outfit!

*cparroyo777* - your raisin is gorgeous and looks fabulous with your outfit.

*jasterock* - your cyclade twiggy looks great...espec with those grey pants 

*tonkamama* - your moutarde is beautiful-i really want a moutarde bbbag!!!

*gitlfromars* -  your broi...and your ruffle dress! Your outfit looks fab!

*Nanaz*  - such a perfect combo....!!!! stunning.

*tsuarsawan* - your officier is gorgeous - the leather is tdf!!! 

*HearMyMJs* -  black city - it is one of my all time faves!!!!!!

*meganka* -  i love all of your bags - but your tomato  with your outfit looks fabulous! your cons are soooo cool!


----------



## SkyBlueDay

so many standout shots from bbag carriers around the world!
tsuarsawan, I do love your blue with GSH - stunning on you, against your blonde curls.
meganka, your tomato looks great on you, especially when its bright shade colour is picked up by the squares in your Converse... seeing you carry your tomato has helped convinced me I've made  the right choice with a purchase of a not-seen-in-real-life rouge vermillion RH Work.

Enjoy your day and night (depending on where you all are), everyone!


----------



## meganka

thank you for all your sweet comments, dear ladies~

*drati*, thank you dear! i really like bbags, thinking of switching to chanel side, but still...back to bal again!

*saff*, thank you! i want to find a gray leather jacket, but cannot find one that fits me like this one~~~

*tokyo*M** san, hehhee, i just hided my really fat parts...so you cannot see, still trying to get a better shape! 

*klow-chloe*, the color of teal is just gorgeous! i like to look at it too!

*Susan & bellabags*, 

*del*M**, i wanted to bring others too, but think that my outfit fits better with pop bbags, so i bought these out, and you are right, the lilac is so sweet!!!

*stef*, i love my cons very much too! bought them a few years ago, but still loving them heaps!

*skyblueday*, great to hear you bought a red work too! i love the tomato very much! this is the only bag that i think i should get a back up..like a sang work...but i thought it will take too long to break the new bag in and decided that i should enjoy my tomato instead.


----------



## roey

Thanks T!  Pourpre is definitely a big hit for me!!

meganka - you are so darn pretty, and you definitely don't need to lose any kgs!  What really fat parts?

You look so good with the Tomato Work.  I was never a fan of the RH Work but definitely think it needs chevre leather to look as good as yours does.  Chevre adds a much better shape/drape to the style.


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^big hit for sure. Love your Pourpre.

*stef1261* thanks so much! Your Pourpre is also stunning, big congrats. 

*SkyBlueDay* thank you sweetie. Your too kind. 
She is a dream come true to carry. Feels so good.


----------



## purses & pugs

drati said:


> *
> P&P, wish Bal made these flats in sz 42 (has anyone ever seen them in 42?). They look great on you! Love the whole look.
> *


*
Thanks D! I have not seen them in a 42 yet, but Bal certainly should make this sz too, they would look great on you.



Anna_525 said:



P&P, love your Missoni dress! It goes so well with papeete! And of course who could not notice my favorite Jimmi? Oh and my daughter would die if she saw your skull shirt! Love that you also have a pug charm! How cute is that?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!! Got the Missoni dress on sale! And the skull tank has become one of my favorite summer clothes this year, so comfy.



wonderwoman9 said:



			*A* - love your pics too, and always enjoy seeing jimmi in the background!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks B! You should try to take a mod pic with Gunner sometime (haha, well if that is possible!)



cparroyo777 said:



Purse & Pugs  Oh how I love your white maxi and ur bbag!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!



saff said:



purses & pugs: You know I'm jealous of all your bags!
		
Click to expand...

Haha! Well, you have an amazing collection yourself I'm pretty jealous too!



delmilano said:



p&p : yeah, jimmi is back!!! love to see him in your pics.
		
Click to expand...

Aww thanks. Hehe, he prob thinks I'm a maniac standing in front of the mirror taking pics!



RUIRUIWINTER said:



			P&p, ggh looks great on you, I tried ggh several days ago, that looks like "bag carry me".
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! Well, I had to get used to the GGH for quite some time before I felt I could carry one, so maybe one day you can?



klow-chloe' said:



P&P - Love the whole outfit you got on with your black GGH City and Jimmie looks so adorable in the baclground.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks you so much, you are always so sweet!*


----------



## purses & pugs

I've been away on holiday again so haven't been around much lately. No computer at the summer cabin we rented and actually it was kind of nice, lol! 

*Now I have taken some time to look at all your lovely mod pics and you all look amazing!!!*

*Tokyo*, I always enjoy your pics - you look so chic and carry Bals so well!

*Renate*, you look amazing and that gorgeous blue (or turq?) City is TDF!!

*Helena*, your mod pics are stunning as usual! And we are double bag twins

*MAGJES*, yay some mod pics from you! Stunning bag and outfit! Why on earth don't you post more often?? lol

*French*, awww your Seafoam Twiggy is so cute! I love it on you!

*Susan*, Cyclade RGGH too? I have prob been missing loads of reveals lately and this might be one of them! It looks gorgeous on you, and the City is perfect

*Missty*, you are the PT queen! Love the Marine SGH on you.

*J dear*, more rockin' pics!! Yay, Cyclade looks great on you! Crap the more I see of the Cyclade bags, the more I want one...

*Nanaz *L** gosh, the RG/Anthra combo is indeed pretty! You look great!!

*tsuarsawan*, Officier is the perfect navy blue, stunning bag! Aww, and your daughter is so cute, if she will be like you you need to put a lock on your closet soon

*meganka*, love your mod pics with your beautiful bags and I adore your leather jacket!


----------



## Nanaz

*tsuarsawan*, i love your Midday. How do you like carrying it? i have ordered a Black one with Silver hardware. I wanted some thing to look like a purse. Yours is gorgeous. Enjoy it.


----------



## Nanaz

*delmilano* sweetie i love looking at your pictures. You always look so chic and simple. Love your boots.


----------



## delmilano

*tsuarsawan* : your dd is so cute, pretty girl, in a couple of years she'll take your bals out for a spin, im sure.   the city gsh of yours looks very nice.
and thank you for your sweet words.
*nanaz* : thanks sweetie. these boots are so comfy, love them.
*cityoflight* : *P*, you rock this AW bag, your black bracelet is cool, this little accessory is my fav.


----------



## Susan Lee

*Delmi*-LOVE your slouchy boots! So cool with your Bal! Great combo!

*P&P-*LOVELY photos-love vacation shots, you, jimmy and your BF's daughter all look great and relaxed and I am dying over your amethyst PT!!  and your Tomate TT! what a fab little pop of color and you wear orange so well!!

*cityoflight-*great bracelet with your super cool casual look! Love how Bal goes with anything we wear, from dressy to chill!

*T*-your daughter is so precious! I want to just hug her to pieces! So cute with your Black sgh cityn


----------



## wonderwoman9

*A* What wonderful pics!! You look beautiful! Love the amethyst pics best! And the one w/Jimmi of course!


----------



## Undine

*tsuarasawan*, I LOVE the officier/GSH combination. I am looking for a midday in one of Bal's dark blues like that only with GGH. Aren't the middays a great size and shape?


----------



## drati

*tsuarsawan*, your officier is gorgeous. The midday works well on you. Your dd is sweet, watch out, she'll want to carry your Bals in no time.

Dear *Del*, love love love your boots, perfect match for you and your style. They are great summer boots, perfect.

*Ehemelay*, isn't red cherry delicious? Your day looks wonderful.

*P&P*, thanks and nice to see you back. Your holiday pics are delicious. It must have been warm in Norway -- you look so lovely and summery. 

Love everybody's pictures, this remains my favourite thread.


----------



## French75

I missed so many modeling posts !! Everybody looks fabulous  !
I must say, I love your pics *P&P* ! Especially the one with Jimmy, sooooo cute !!
*Nanaz* & *girlfromars*, your RGGH looks gorgeous (I though I was not a fan of RGGH but I changed my mind looking at your bags !) By the way, *Girlfromars*, I also love the light on your pic !! May I ask you how to obtain that kind of effect ? 
*Violetgirl* woow you look absolutely gorgeous, Noix is perfect on you ! I know how much you love this color 
*Ehemelay*, BC is such a gorgeous color, it looks very beautiful on you with this combo
*CityofLight*, great style as usual ! 
*Del*, same to you ! it's great to see some pics with your new boots. Bal+IM = perfect style, I love it  
*Tsuarsawan*, Officier is such an awesome color !! beautiful !
*Meganka*, I love the work (I have the same in another red, I think it's very chic to have a large red bag). I also love blue bags, and your twiggy looks very cute (the teal color has always tempted me)


----------



## cparroyo777

stef1261 said:


> thanks *klow*  - i  shakuhachi....bit of oz brand loyalty
> 
> 
> 
> *cparroyo777* - your raisin is gorgeous and looks fabulous with your outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> *meganka* -  i love all of your bags - but your tomato  with your outfit looks fabulous! your cons are soooo cool!



thanks so much stef!


----------



## tsuarsawan

*purses & pugs*, thanks for your sweet comments. My little girl is like her mum, happy around bags & accessories. 
Your pics are gorgeous as always. With stunning scenery like that, cant blame you for loving your cabin by the sea. 
Loving your Tomate SGH Triple bracelet and Jimmi is too cute..
Your 08 Amethyst SGH PT is just a beautiful pop of color. Love it! 
Hoping to score an Amethyst very soon. 

*drat*i, thankyou  My DD adores bags in general. Carrying mums BB is her favorite. She has a keen eye, my princess. Your Canard moto jacket looks fantastic on you. Perfect match with your Plomb Day.

*delmilano* your welcome Cant wait until DD is at a suitable age, so mum & daughter go shopping together, spending daddies $$ :lolots: 
We will be rocking BB together. 
Loving your pics with those gorgeous long legs of yours. Awesome Isabel Marant boots, you look so good with your sanguine rh pt & fbf. Beautiful...

*Undine* Officier with GSH really is a gorgeous combo. Good luck with your search for a Midday DarK Blue with GGH. That would be something! The Midday is very stylish & a perfect size IMO. I love it.. 
If finance allowed me, I would go another Midday. 

*Nanaz* thank you, your so sweet.  I love carrying the Midday...
I think it is a classy style & well structered bag. I feel like a million dollars carrying her. Very feminine style.....
*WOW* Black with GSH, that is one of my fav combo. 
You just cant go wrong. It will look gorgeous. 
Cant wait for your reveal.....

*French75* thanks so much.  Officier is now one of my favorite colors. When I first saw her, I thought my SA made a mistake & sent me another Marine. 
I picked her up when it was dark. Only when I saw her the next day in broad day light, did I see her true color & beauty. She is different from my Marine. 
Both lovely in there own right. 
Your twiggy is so lovely. How are you liking the twiggy?


----------



## purses & pugs

*Susan*, thank you so much for your very sweet comment! Amethyst is indeed my fav Bal pink and it's my only PT Tomate sgh TT was a really positive surprice. I bought it from E's stocklist without thinking much and sort of regretted it after I paid but when I got it it was LOVE as first sight!!
*
ww *B**, thank you sweetie! we are both Amethyst lovers, that's for sure But Jimmi is number one of course, lol!

*Drati*, thank you! Yes, some days were really warm and nice, but a few days were also cold and rainy. That's how it is here, you can never know when the weather will change!

*French*, thanks so much Jimmi sometimes looks like a little teddybear I think, haha!

*tsuarsawan*, oh thank you so much for your sweet words! The cabin is old and small but it is very charmy Love being there, and Jimmi too of course! And I hope you'll get an Amethyst soon, that is such an amazing color


----------



## tsuarsawan

Susan Lee said:


> *Delmi*-LOVE your slouchy boots! So cool with your Bal! Great combo!
> 
> *P&P-*LOVELY photos-love vacation shots, you, jimmy and your BF's daughter all look great and relaxed and I am dying over your amethyst PT!!  and your Tomate TT! what a fab little pop of color and you wear orange so well!!
> 
> *cityoflight-*great bracelet with your super cool casual look! Love how Bal goes with anything we wear, from dressy to chill!
> 
> *T*-your daughter is so precious! I want to just hug her to pieces! So cute with your Black sgh cityn


thanks my lovely *Susan* 
My Bella is adorable... So blessed to have her hon. 
She is much more photogenic than mum. 
She adores the camera, I dont....


----------



## purses & pugs

*viotelgirl*, you are so pretty and noix is a yummy brown...reminds me of milk chocolate

*ehemelay*, my hearts aches when I see your gorgy Black Cherry, I regret selling my RH City Oh well... You look amazing as always and I love your McQueen scarf!

*Drati*, gaaah, you look so great in the moto jacket!!! You rock it


----------



## Livia1

Wowsa, *chemosphere *... hot legs 
Nice Bbag too


----------



## chemosphere

Livia1 said:


> Wowsa, *chemosphere *... hot legs
> Nice Bbag too



You are so sweet, *Livia1*!  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## delmilano

*Susan Lee, drati, french75, tsuarsawan*, thank you for your kind words. 
*ehemelay* : love your skull scarfs paired with b bags, we are grey with black skulls twins.
*chemosphere* : love your mod pics and your interior. the white city is also TDF.
*tsuarsawan*: sounds like a nice plan, fun shopping with your DD in a few years, two lovely bal family rocking b bags together. that is sweet.


----------



## violetgirl

*French and Purses*- thank you so much for your kind words! I feel a bit shy about posting mod shots but I am so thrilled I finally got my elusive Noix Street I just want to show her off!!!

Everyone here always looks so pretty and chic-love it  I just love looking at everyone's mod shots!!!


----------



## drati

^^^ Love this style on you *violetgirl*. I'm glad you found your hg. It's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## sugarplush

So many gorgeous shots everyone!

*P&P*: I'm sure you've heard this many times, but your shots are one of the few that I always look forward to! Especially love the one with Jimmi on your lap, looking bad-a$$. 

*drati*: Rocking that jacket with your super slouchy plomb!

*chemosphere*: Your ivory city is so mint, i wouldn't bare to use it for fear of ruining it! But you carry it well! Love how you're matching your outfit and bag with your Louboutins!


----------



## tsuarsawan

violetgirl said:


> *French and Purses*- thank you so much for your kind words! I feel a bit shy about posting mod shots but I am so thrilled I finally got my elusive Noix Street I just want to show her off!!!
> 
> Everyone here always looks so pretty and chic-love it  I just love looking at everyone's mod shots!!!


 
*violetgirl*, congrats on your Noix Street, it looks great on you! It must feel so good finding your HG...


----------



## purses & pugs

sugarplush said:


> *P&P*: I'm sure you've heard this many times, but your shots are one of the few that I always look forward to! Especially love the one with Jimmi on your lap, looking bad-a$$.



Oh thank very much, that is too kind of you to say Jimmi loves to sit on my lap and cuddle, he is a litte mommy's boy!


----------



## chemosphere

sugarplush said:


> So many gorgeous shots everyone!
> 
> *chemosphere*: Your ivory city is so mint, i wouldn't bare to use it for fear of ruining it! But you carry it well! Love how you're matching your outfit and bag with your Louboutins!



Thanks *sugarplush*!  Always very fun to match/co-ordinate Bals with Louboutins  I'm already thinking about my next pairing when my newest Balenciaga find arrives  I think it will be an extra good one!  

*French_75*, I have to comment again.... Your latest bag is just gorgeous and so perfect on you! 

*violetgirl,* congrats from me too on finding your HG...so wonderful, especially when it is a harder to track down one!artyhat:  I've got one of my all time HG bags (an insanely rare one) arriving today and I am so nervous that it will all check out alright!!!


----------



## dizzywizzy

french75, blue suede work?????

omg, where did you get it?
didn't even know those existed.

what other colors and price if you don't mind???
love it!!!

cute outfit too 

P&P, you and Jimmy adorable as always...


----------



## SkyBlueDay

French.... blue suede bag - truly, I sigh - I die... too gorgeous for words! You are on a major Bal roll, my dear!


----------



## French75

Thank you so much *SkyBlueDay, Chemosphere & Dizzywizzy !*

*Dizzywizzy*, suede bal just arrived at Printemps department store in Paris yesterday, but the other stores got them too of course. I saw a military green and this blue, but they also exist in Seigle ! They are gorgeous ! I made a reveal here :
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/my-blue-suede-reveal-love-at-first-sight-615974.html
and here we discuss the new suede bags : 
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/have-you-seen-the-suede-bals-613579.html


----------



## delmilano

congrattttttsssssss french75, you got a gorgeous blue suede with pewter, this bag looks lovely. do they already have the suede bags at the printemps ? i haven't been there for a while. it looks lovely on you.


----------



## French75

Thank you so much dear *Delmilano* !! Yes they received them yesterday, but they only have dark green and blue in City, Velo and Work ! I would love to see Seigle too !! 
I didn't expect to buy one at all today. I was just curious, but when I saw them, I was stunned ! A dark green city, a dark green work, a blue work and a blue velo right at the entrance. They killed me !


----------



## delmilano

^^did you love the green suede? on the pics, i love blue more, green isn't my shade of color. your blue work is stunning.


----------



## delmilano

caroline blomst's seigle looks very pretty too.


----------



## French75

I think dark green looks much better in suede, it's totally different. I'm not really a fan of green bags either (except the little 04 seafoam twiggy). I tried the dark green and I liked it a lot. Athough the blue was my first choice, I could totally see myself with the green suede (in the city style). Could be nice to try a seigle suede and a dark green suede at the same time


----------



## delmilano

^^merci french for your opinion about the green suede, i have to check them out IRL. i love blue with pewter, seigle with pewter, sooo pretty. i can imagine the dark green looking great on you too. but well, i agree that blue is the best choice of the two colors.


----------



## Q luvs tokidoki

violetgirl - love your noix street!! I have ciel and love it to death. The handles are so long! Fits great on shoulder!! I'm tempted to get more!!


----------



## missty4

*cityoflight *- love the bracelet! They are so cute and fun... I need to get another one..

*P&P* - ah, love your holiday pictures! black city is always a classic to take with and looove your amethyst sgh pt  and jimmi looks sooo cute - looks like you're hugging a wrinkly, furry butterball, haha. Your bf's daughter is cuter, what is she offering for you? 

*violetgirl *- congrats on your HG! Isn't noix divine! I love this minky brown, so silky and warm.

*ehemelay *- i've always been curious about black cherry. Yours looks so juicy and tasty, especially on day bag with all that leather you just want to squeeze.. thinking dark, sweet juice would dribble out (or maybe you don't want your leather to do that, maybe it's just all in my head). Beautiful bag 

*tonkamama *- love black rggh... it's the new black bal it bag and you wear it well 

*drati *- as always, looking good with your canard and dress combo. Ah... canard is a beauty and you're a great spokesperson for it 

*bag'hem all* - thank you thank you thank you for taking the time to make all that eye candy! Love all your carefully thought-out shots... a lot of delicious pictures for my eyes to wander around and take in. Khaki city is an amazing vintage beauty and black rggh pt looks great on you. love it.

*papayalism *- congrats on your pourpre! It's a lovely winter color and I feel warm and fuzzy just looking at it. 

*chemosphere *- I don't know what to love more. Your bags. Your legs. Your mod pictures. Or your house. I say it's an interplay of everything into a series of eye-candy shots. Ever since you posted your first bbag picture in your house (I think it was a city on a hook, simple but alluring), I've always been intrigued by the architecture and design. So simple and clean, and primary-color based. Love your white and blue kitchen and 03 red city shot... P.S. and yes, ivory is stunning! I'm a sucker for light-color bags and I'll be damned if I let dirtying them detract me from their beauty. 

*samantha_evons* - congrats on your first bbag! Pourpre sgh city is stunning, delicious warm cranberry...

*French75 *- oooh, thanks for the suede reveal. I like this color on you, it really fits your relaxed casual-chic personality and for some reason has an oldie feel to it, must be the color blue.


----------



## French75

Thanks *Missty* !! You're description is perfect !! You understood exactly why I love this bag


----------



## delmilano

*chemosphere* : you look super hot, love your interior, the red shoes and bal are so sexy.
*missty* : welcome to the bal jacket addict club. LOL you rock it, canard is a nice choice.


----------



## papayalism

Thank you missty.

You waist looks so small when you zipped the jacket, so jealous


----------



## Jira

*Mia Bella*, I love your modeling picture of the Pommier Day!  It looks great on you and really pops against a black outfit! Love your boots too (F & B, right?)!


----------



## Pinkalicious

*Mia Bella *I LOVE your mod pics.. more more!! (I saw the Rocco one too hehe) Those boots are fierce!!!


----------



## chemosphere

What a lovely note, *missty4*!  You are super sweet!  It means a lot to hear that you like my photos because I always enjoy all of yours so much too!  Your bal collection is amazing and you take such gorgeous photos that really do them proud.  Stayed tuned for part three of my ebay thread... I know you like the one that is still on the way...hint, hint

I totally agree with missty4's comments to *french75*!  That bag looks like it was made for you, french!  I think the color and the pewter hardware make it fit right in with all your other gorgeous oldies.

And thanks again *Delmilano*!!!  You always look fantastic in all of your mod shots.  Oh, and I agree... I think Caroline's siegle suede city is TDF.


----------



## samantha_evons

missty4 said:


> *cityoflight *- love the bracelet! They are so cute and fun... I need to get another one..
> 
> *P&P* - ah, love your holiday pictures! black city is always a classic to take with and looove your amethyst sgh pt  and jimmi looks sooo cute - looks like you're hugging a wrinkly, furry butterball, haha. Your bf's daughter is cuter, what is she offering for you?
> 
> *violetgirl *- congrats on your HG! Isn't noix divine! I love this minky brown, so silky and warm.
> 
> *ehemelay *- i've always been curious about black cherry. Yours looks so juicy and tasty, especially on day bag with all that leather you just want to squeeze.. thinking dark, sweet juice would dribble out (or maybe you don't want your leather to do that, maybe it's just all in my head). Beautiful bag
> 
> *tonkamama *- love black rggh... it's the new black bal it bag and you wear it well
> 
> *drati *- as always, looking good with your canard and dress combo. Ah... canard is a beauty and you're a great spokesperson for it
> 
> *bag'hem all* - thank you thank you thank you for taking the time to make all that eye candy! Love all your carefully thought-out shots... a lot of delicious pictures for my eyes to wander around and take in. Khaki city is an amazing vintage beauty and black rggh pt looks great on you. love it.
> 
> *papayalism *- congrats on your pourpre! It's a lovely winter color and I feel warm and fuzzy just looking at it.
> 
> *chemosphere *- I don't know what to love more. Your bags. Your legs. Your mod pictures. Or your house. I say it's an interplay of everything into a series of eye-candy shots. Ever since you posted your first bbag picture in your house (I think it was a city on a hook, simple but alluring), I've always been intrigued by the architecture and design. So simple and clean, and primary-color based. Love your white and blue kitchen and 03 red city shot... P.S. and yes, ivory is stunning! I'm a sucker for light-color bags and I'll be damned if I let dirtying them detract me from their beauty.
> 
> *samantha_evons* - congrats on your first bbag! Pourpre sgh city is stunning, delicious warm cranberry...
> 
> *French75 *- oooh, thanks for the suede reveal. I like this color on you, it really fits your relaxed casual-chic personality and for some reason has an oldie feel to it, must be the color blue.


 

Thanks gal! Im loving the bag more everyday! Really!


----------



## Mia Bella

Jira said:


> *Mia Bella*, I love your modeling picture of the Pommier Day!  It looks great on you and really pops against a black outfit! Love your boots too *(F & B, right?)!*



Thank you *Jira*! F + B is right! 



Pinkalicious said:


> *Mia Bella *I LOVE your mod pics.. more more!! (I saw the Rocco one too hehe) Those boots are fierce!!!



Uh oh you saw the pictures of my affair with Rocco? Don't tell my Bal!  Shhhhhh.  And thank you!


----------



## saff

Look at you hot ladies!

*purses & pugs*: love your holiday pics and the one with your (?) daughter. I hope to visit Scandinavia one day.

*ehemelay*: love your scarf and your Day. I love the Day for travelling too.

*drati*: I don't if you've seen my comment about your jacket previously. But you totally rock it. I want one too! Thank goodness we're coming into spring now.

*bag'hem all*, the black RGGH PT looks great on you. 
*
French*, your blue suede is so fresh and sweet. Looks great with jeans and your watch.

*chemosphere*: love your photos, your shoes, your outfits. Sexy!

*missty*: another one who's rocking the jacket. Love the canard colour too. 
*
ladydeluxe*: Your pic of the murier SGH PT makes me sway towards murier now. It's so delicious!


----------



## purses & pugs

*dizzywizzy*, thank you!

*Missty*, you look so great in the Canard moto jacket!!! And thanks for your sweet comment My BF's daughter is offering me a little fruit thingy (I don't remember the name of it, lol)

*Saff*, thank you! It's my BF's daughter but she is with us 50% of the time so I've become a mom number two for her I guess

*French*, again: the blue sued bag is so pretty! Suits your style really well

*chemosphere*, your 03 red is a stunner and so are you!! I LOVE the red CL's too!

*Mia Bella*, you look great with the Pommier day to your black outfit!

*ladydeluxe*, Murier/SGH is an amazing combo


----------



## chemosphere

Thanks *saff*!  

Thanks again *p&p *too.  Love your rt...such a great color and you and *french* both wear it so well!  

*Missty4*, I forgot to compliment you on your amazing new canard jacket!  Looks fantastic on you.  Love it with the tomato pt too!!!  Perfection!


----------



## delmilano

*mia bella* : bellissima. love your mod shot in the street. i am also a big fan of your rocco mod pics, you look stunning. 
*chemosphere* : love your pics, keep them coming.  and thank you for your kind words.
*purse & pugs* : lovely jean skirt, your top is gorgeous too A.


----------



## klow-chloe'

Everytime I come back to this thread there are soooo many amazing mod shots. Here go I will start where I left off last time  

*tsuarsawan* - You look great with the Officer Midday. I love it. You DD is so adorable.

*delmilano* - LOVE the Sanguine RH PT on you and absolutely adore the Isabel Marant boots  

*cityoflight*  - Love the Bal bracelet and the AW Donna Hobo 

*P&P* - Your holiday photos are gorgeous! LOVE LOVE the Amethyst GSH PT. You look amazing with it. Btw love the Tomate TT bracelet and ofcause the Black rh city too. How cute jimmy in the photo.

*violetgirl *- Huge congrats on your HG.  You look amazing with it.  I love the Noix too it's so vesatile.

*ehemelay* - Beautiful Black Cherry day!

*tonkamama* - Love the Black RGGH City.  I hope I will get same combo but in the Part time someday.

*drati* - Love the moto jacket.

*bag'hem all* - LOVE YOUR MOD PICS. all pics are amazing. I love them all but the Khaki made my heart sing.  The town look really great on you. Black RGGH PT is a beauty I would love to get one someday. 

*papayalism* - You look lovely with your Pourpre city.

*french* - I love the Suede Work on you it's gorgeous. I was so tempted to get one when I saw the Seigle city on Carline B. It's gorgeous.

*samantha-evon* - The Pourpre looks great with your outfit.

*chemosphere* - Love the 03 Rouge, your CLs.  Love the 07 Ivory ...gorgeous. Very cool mod shots, love it!

*missty* -  Really love the Canard moto jacket on you! It fits you perfectly 

*Mia Bella* - The Pommier Day looks great with your all black outfit...love your boots too.

*ladydeluxe* - The Murier is so pretty love this colour

*P&P* - Another gorgeous mod shots . You've made me want to take my RT out.

*fashion1* - Love the Sahara it looks really great on you.

*juicy couture* - LOVE the whole look! The neckpiece is gorgeous.


----------



## ladydeluxe

Thanks all for your Murier compliments  I am sure in love with this purple! Have been debating between sapphire/raisin/lilac for a coupla years and finally got my act together and decided on murier! It's really what I'm looking for... in the day it's a bright lilac but indoors it becomes a washed out lilac/purple. It is definitely not loud at all... but it has the wow factor!


----------



## juicy couture jen

Thank you klow-chloe! I love your mod pics, they look so artistic.


----------



## delmilano

*klow-chloe' *: thank you for your kind words. i love your mod shots, the one by the sea is also breathtaking. the scenery is so beautiful.


----------



## papayalism

*klow-chloe' *Thank you so much. You are so sweet.

----

Oh, I just saw your pics. Love them all. I admire you and your bbag collection, despite the fact that there are no bal boutique in aus.


----------



## chemosphere

*klow-chloe'*...more amazing mod shots!!! I agree with delmilano that the ones by the sea are breathtaking... really spectacular!

*ladydeluxe*, I really liked your stylish photo too and I enjoyed checking out your blog.


----------



## wonderwoman9

klow-chloe - your pics are gorgeous!! love the ocean ones

chemosphere - your argent looks awesome on you!


----------



## delmilano

*chemosphere* : you are fab with the argent midday, but most of all, that mirror wall is stunning!!!! i LOVE it, are you an interior designer or architect? what a beautiful interior you have there. nice dress as well. i can't get enough of your pics.


----------



## Susan Lee

*Absolutely stunning ladies!!!*

*Klow*-unbelievable. Love your shots by the shore. Stunning!

*Chemosphere*-So visually stimulating! Love your shoes and you carry the Midday so well! All of your mod photos are incredible.

*P&P*-RT is fabulous on you. 

*ehemelay*-lovely seafoam!


----------



## delmilano

Susan Lee : your sang pt is perfect on that black dress, stunning color.


----------



## RUIRUIWINTER

*miabella*, you look so cool!!
*ladydeluxe*,sorry I can't see your pic, but I believe it looks great on you.
*chemosphere*, very beautiful mod pics.
*p&p*,your  RT+ beautiful coat=lovely
*fashion1*, what a rare bag!
*Jen*, WOW you look so beautiful!! 
*xokirstenxo*, very lovely sang RGGH!!
*stl*, liove your charm and bag!
*glossie*, interesting mod pics!
*klowchloe*, you look so chic!!! Love your tee and jacket,  is the tee from Kane? I
*ehemelay*, you are the queen of bal oldies, very beautiful!
*susan*, what a pop red and so happy you add a new babe to your beautiful collection!


----------



## missty4

*delmilano, saff, klow-chloe'* - thank you! I think I'm getting attached to balenciaga leather jackets.... oh no...

*papayalism *- thank you. haha, my waist it not small at all... it's an optical illusion 

*purses & pugs* - aww.. how sweet of her to offer  I'm a canard twin with you... these jackets are dangerous...

*chemosphere *- thank you! I thought about nicole kidman with her canard jacket and red handbag. tomato is so squishy soft...Congrats again on your finds! Ivory is just melty delicious vanilla; 03 ph rouge is a rare beauty; and no one rocks the midday style like you - argent is amazing


----------



## chemosphere

So glad you guys liked the mod pics *ruiruiwinter* and *susan* (still thinking about your new sang, susan... so gorgeous)!  

*wonderwoman9*, don't you have a beautiful argent city too?   Congrats on your pretty pink flat clutch too!  

*delmilano*,  your comments are so nice!  Yes, you guessed it... my background is in architecture (although I am doing the stay at home mum thing right now) and my DH and I have been collecting vintage modern design for ages.  That wall behind me is actually a built in wooden screen/ wall cut out, from the 70's and was original to our house.... isn't it great?!  It separates our entry way from our long hallway. 

*missty4*, I love your seafoam city and was happy to see a new mod pic with her!  I was surprised (and oh so tempted) when I saw you had that one briefly listed for sale.  Tomato is a gorgeous color and leather too.  I love your pt in this color (and your mogano too...YUM!).


----------



## Susan Lee

Thank you so much *Delmi, Rui and Chemosphere*! 

*Missty*-beautiful seafoam. Good choice to keep her!!

*Littlemissbags*-beautiful Black RGGH!

*Maxxout*-as usual, simply stunning in your photos (curl queen!! What do you use in your hair to keep it so nice??). Love that your poochie is trying to get in the pics too! And your sandals are HOT. 

OMG have to come back to add one more thing..

*MAXXOUT * once again you look *FAB FAB FAB*. That Caramel was meant for you!! And totally dig your pants too!


----------



## SkyBlueDay

love how you look carrying the caramel, maxxout.


----------



## purses & pugs

*chemosphere*, thank you, RT is one of my favorites! And you look great with your Argent Midday loving your shoes too!

*Delmilano*, thanks dear, the skirt is Levi's and I bought it on an outlet recently for 50% off!

*klow-chloe*, thank you so much! I'm not a pink person anymore (I was when i was younger) but Amethyst is so pretty and I love this bag! RT is also a favorite and I'm so happy I managed to track one down with amazing leather!

*Susan Lee*, thank you! And again, you look GREAT with the Sang PT!! Love your maxi dress too, can't get enought of those dresses

*missty*, yes, Canard is a great color for the jacket! Watch out, the jackets are very addictive too Your Seafoam City is TDF, such a great color!

*Maxxout*, oh wow, your Dark Caramel is an oldie I really would like to find someday! Lucky you! You carry it so well and I love your hair

*RUI*, thank you very much!

*klow-chloe*, your new mod pics are fantastic!!! I love the pics with your Olive PT by the ocean, wow they are beautiful! And your Acne jacket looks great on you, still drooling over that one!


----------



## LittleMissBags

Susan Lee said:


> *Littlemissbags*-beautiful Black RGGH!


 
Thanks Susan - your lovely pics of your Sang RGGH inspired me


----------



## tsuarsawan

*Maxxout*, you look so good with your 03 Dark Caramel City & 05 Bubblegum Pink Work. I love your MS. Love your gorgeous blonde curls 

*missty4 *Looking good with your Canard jacket & so cool with your Seaform City.

*Susan* Love love your pics hon! your hair is so pretty & that gorgeous Sang RGGH PT of yours looks beautiful on you...

*klow-chloe *your pics are stunning. I really love how natural and gorgeous you look with all your beauties. Love looking at your MS. You are one cool lady. 

*purses & pugs *looking gorgy as ever. 
That is one hot looking bag your 2005 Rouge Theatre City.


----------



## klow-chloe'

*LOVE* this pic  This is my favourite pic. It's an editorial picture from a magazine.  I love each and every pic of your mod shots.  The Argent Midday is so gorgeous on you.  Love that cut out wall too.
Thank you for you sweet comment on my mod shots.


----------



## klow-chloe'

*susan* - Stunning red hot!!!.  Love the Sang on you gorgeous   Thank you so much for your sweet word the photos of me by the shore were taken by DH


----------



## klow-chloe'

*xokirstenxo* - Love the Sang RGGH pt on you

*ehemelay* - Your 04 Seafoam PH Flat Messenger looks great on you

*LittleMissBags* - The Black RGGH City & the black maxi dress 

*Miss_K* - Love the Anthra you look really good with your Anthra GGH pt.
*
Missty* - Gorgeous butt   I love the seafoam and you look really gorgeous there.

*Maxxout* -  You look great with the pop colour. The bublegum is so pretty love seeing you carry pop. I adore how the neutral colour look so good on you. The 03 Dark Caramel city is so stunning  LOVE that cool black pants you got on too.


----------



## klow-chloe'

Thank you so much *wonderwoman, Rui, P&P, papayalism, chemosphere and delmilano *

*Rui* - The tee is from Beatrice Boyle for Browns Focus and the jacket is ACNE.


----------



## klow-chloe'

tsuarsawan said:
			
		

> *klow-chloe *your pics are stunning. I really love how natural and gorgeous you look with all your beauties. Love looking at your MS. You are one cool lady.


 
Your comment is so nice 

I would love to see more your mod shots. Love the Midday on you..gorgeous.  I cannot stop staring at your avatar. You DD is so adorable.  I have a big smile everytime I look at your avatar
What a cute pic!


----------



## Miss_K

Thanks a lot Chloe, I really love that bag! Just wish I had more of them! xx


----------



## ladydeluxe

chemosphere said:


> *klow-chloe'*...more amazing mod shots!!! I agree with delmilano that the ones by the sea are breathtaking... really spectacular!
> 
> *ladydeluxe*, I really liked your stylish photo too and I enjoyed checking out your blog.




Thanks hunny!


----------



## chemosphere

*maxxout*... I just saw your dark caramel photos...so yummy!  It looks perfect on you! Good thing I have one too or I would be green with envy right now:greengrin:


----------



## lulu22

Maxxout - I LOVE that caramel city! It looks so perfect with the white and black too


----------



## Mia Bella

*Maxxout*....your caramel city is amaaaaaaaaaaaaazing.  And I love your hair, you look fantastic! 

PS: DH and I almost bought 2 of the black version of your chrome/leather chair on the left. I *love* that damn chair but DH wanted something with a swivel!


----------



## purses & pugs

*tsuarsawan*, oh how I love Officier!! You look great with the Midday! 
And awww...look at your precious daughter, she is already a little Bal princess


----------



## tsuarsawan

klow-chloe' said:


> Your comment is so nice
> 
> I would love to see more your mod shots. Love the Midday on you..gorgeous. I cannot stop staring at your avatar. You DD is so adorable. I have a big smile everytime I look at your avatar
> What a cute pic!


 
you have a fabulous camera *klow-chloe'*, The shots by the coast are truly amazing. Balenciaga bags deserve mod shots as good as yours hon, because they are cool & go well with the scenery...
I am sorry *klow-chloe* I will take some better shots of the Officier a little later... the flash shots are not very good, this is all I have for now.....


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> *tsuarsawan*, oh how I love Officier!! You look great with the Midday!
> And awww...look at your precious daughter, she is already a little Bal princess


your so sweet* p&p* A little Bal princess she is...
Poor flash shots, my apology....
Officier is a gorgeous color & it looks amazing in a midday. 
I love carrying her as much as my city. You would rock a midday *p&p*. 
oohhh I love love your 2005 Rouge Theatre City, perfect Red & you carry her well.


----------



## purses & pugs

tsuarsawan said:


> your so sweet* p&p* A little Bal princess she is...
> Poor flash shots, my apology....
> Officier is a gorgeous color & it looks amazing in a midday.
> I love carrying her as much as my city. You would rock a midday *p&p*.
> oohhh I love love your 2005 Rouge Theatre City, perfect Red & you carry her well.



Haha, I do not need any more enabeling now But the Midday looks great, that's for sure! And thanks for your comment about my RT City, this color is one of my fav Bal reds!


----------



## klow-chloe'

tsuarsawan said:


> you have a fabulous camera *klow-chloe'*, The shots by the coast are truly amazing. Balenciaga bags deserve mod shots as good as yours hon, because they are cool & go well with the scenery...
> I am sorry *klow-chloe* I will take some better shots of the Officier a little later... the flash shots are not very good, this is all I have for now.....


 
Thank you so much for the mod pics!

LOVE the Officer Midday it's so gorgeous on you. You are so lucky to find this beauty. The first pic is really showing the real beauty of the bag  I'm so tempted to get this style after seeing your mod shots. 

Your little princess looks gorgeous there She's already developed the love for Bal bag Just like her mummy.


----------



## maxxout

*Maxxout*-as usual, simply stunning in your photos (curl queen!! What do you use in your hair to keep it so nice??). Love that your poochie is trying to get in the pics too! And your sandals are HOT. 
OMG have to come back to add one more thing..
*MAXXOUT * once again you look *FAB FAB FAB*. That Caramel was meant for you!! And totally dig your pants too![/QUOTE]

*Susan Lee*
Thanks darlinyeswhenever there is a photo there is yorkie part somewhere in the image.  I love my little puppy.

So, as to hair.  After I wash it (every 4-5 daysyes thats right) I put on
 it and let it dry naturally most of the way, then diffuse dry it (bend over,  head down) towards the end of the natural drying process. Then I _dont touch _it. 

So thanks for all the compliments on my stuffand YOU, you are just too damn hot. There is something about your hair color that makes these bags just melt into you.  Its dreamy.  Love the new red bag and love the H with it.


----------



## maxxout

*tsuarsawan*
Thanks!
You are rockin that Officier and I do believe we are hair twins.  Nice studded shoes.
BTW  what is MS?


*klow-chloe'*
Thanks for the compliments.
The seascape images are a nice new twist.  You could build a whole short story from that first image.  You look mysterious and sophisticated&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; and like you are hiding something.


----------



## maxxout

*SkyBlueDay *
Thanks hon&#8230;this caramel seems to go with so much of my stuff. Are you doing a mod shot soon?

*purses & pugs * 
You have been looking hot as usual.  I really like the photo with the orange bracelet and dark top.  MovieStar stuff.


----------



## maxxout

*missty4*
nice jacket.  Perfect on you you tiny little waisted thing.  Not wasted..waisted.
*
juicy couture jen*
Very good outfit. Im going to copy that. Somehow.  Seems simple but its not.
Will never find a neckpiece like that but I like the grey quality in the white and the asymmetry. The attitude helps.

*Delmilano*
You're lookin so so fine. You dont look anything like your avatar.   
The boots, blue dress, red bag and bracelet are too cool.


----------



## Susan Lee

*Maxxout*-right back atcha dear! I only wash my hair every 4 or 5 days too, and try so hard to not touch it after I put all my goop in (but we all know how hard that is!!) 

*Tsuarsawan*-T looking stylish as usual! And I just want to squeeze your daughter! Look at her adorable pinkalicious purse!!


----------



## maxxout

^^^

*Susan Lee*
Forgot to put the product info in the blank...duh.
I use  'texturetwist' by pureology.  Very goopy.


----------



## maxxout

*Chemosphere*
Your photos have been looking like they are from  a magazine cross between Architectural Digest and Vogue.   Finally someone is giving *klow-chloe'* some competition.

*lulu22*
With that avatar I am flattered that my outfit passed.

*Mia Bella*
Thanks!!  I was just skulking around the Bal vs AW thread and saw your gorgeous pics.  Way nice. Why don't you post here?

Um, tell that DH he should listen to you.  You have way better taste.  Also have 2 of the black ones downstairs.   Like the black better.


----------



## tsuarsawan

maxxout said:


> *tsuarsawan*
> Thanks!
> You are rockin that Officier and I do believe we are hair twins. Nice studded shoes.
> BTW what is MS?
> 
> sorry *maxxout*, I was being lazy, *MS* is abbreviated for model shots...
> You have beautifyl hair, mine can get unmanageable at times.
> Do you ever straighten your hair?
> I do on occasion when I have the time, but it is so much easier to leave it curly....thanks for your sweet comment.


----------



## tsuarsawan

Susan Lee said:


> *Maxxout*-right back atcha dear! I only wash my hair every 4 or 5 days too, and try so hard to not touch it after I put all my goop in (but we all know how hard that is!!)
> 
> *Tsuarsawan*-T looking stylish as usual! And I just want to squeeze your daughter! Look at her adorable pinkalicious purse!!


 
haha yes my little princess loves her Pink bags...
she is also getting attached to mums bags of late...


----------



## tsuarsawan

klow-chloe' said:


> Thank you so much for the mod pics!
> 
> LOVE the Officer Midday it's so gorgeous on you. You are so lucky to find this beauty. The first pic is really showing the real beauty of the bag  I'm so tempted to get this style after seeing your mod shots.
> 
> Your little princess looks gorgeous there She's already developed the love for Bal bag Just like her mummy.


 
*klow-chloe'*, thanks...yes I am one lucky gal... 
keep your gorgeous pics coming. Love them all.....
The first pic does capture the true beauty & is close to the true color of Officier..


----------



## delmilano

chemosphere said:


> *delmilano*,  your comments are so nice!  Yes, you guessed it... my background is in architecture (although I am doing the stay at home mum thing right now) and my DH and I have been collecting vintage modern design for ages.  That wall behind me is actually a built in wooden screen/ wall cut out, from the 70's and was original to our house.... isn't it great?!  It separates our entry way from our long hallway.



i knew it , your sense of style and interior decoration is simply amazing. 
i also love vintage modern design, that wall is so wow!!! lucky you that your home has this 70's treasure. can't wait to see more mod pics of yours in another room of your house.  every pic could be in elle decoration.


----------



## delmilano

maxxout said:


> *Delmilano*
> You're lookin so so fine. You dont look anything like your avatar.
> The boots, blue dress, red bag and bracelet are too cool.




ha ha, you are right maxxout, i am nothing like my avatar, it's just an illustration i adore.  i am not blond at all and do not have a little black cute doggy. LOL and thank you for your kind words.
my turn now. i love your mod shots, every time i see that caramel my heart bounces, what a gorgeous bag, love your curly blond hair, you match that pink work very well.


----------



## MichK

I haven't had time to visit the forum for a few weeks, so have lots to catch up on...

Just want to say:

*maxxout* - gawd, woman, I LOVE your hair! And that Caramel City is just killing me slowly, every time I see it. LOVE the pants you're wearing with that - what are they?

*LittleMissBags* - love your black-on-black combo... very chic.

*chemosphere* - 03 Red! I die!

Now, time to catch up on the other pics...


----------



## saff

So many great pics to mention all..

*maxxout*: LOVE your dark caramel!

*klow*: I love your coastal pic. Awesome setting for your Olive RGGH PT. It's so gorgeous!

*chemosphere*: Your pics are so inspiring.

*tsuarsawan*: Your midday is killing me. I think I have to do a search. And your daughter is so cute 

*Susan and xokirstenxo:* Sang RGGH PT!! So gorgeous!


----------



## Anna_525

*Jasterock*, you rock! Love your outfits, especially your sandals!


----------



## missty4

Thank you *maxxout* babe. But like I said, optical illusion  Thank you myspace angles, haha. You are the tiny-waisted babe! Love your luscious curls and 03 dark caramel city... it goes really well with your hair color 

*tsuarsawan* - I forgot if I mentioned, but loooove your officier sgh midday! Officier is such a complex, multi-faceted midnight blue. I use to have a officier cgh midday and was in love with the leather. Your dd is cute. Like mother, like daughter 

*Jas* - Holy shiiiiiiz girl you look good! I always look forward to your modshots because you do it like no other! I love your ink... I wish I could get a octopus tat. But that would mean sacrificing going to onsen since people with tattoos aren't allowed (associated with yakuza in Japan)... can't sacrifice one of my favorite things to do. It looks like you had a lot of fun in Tokyo!

*Tokyo* - M-san! Waaaah, I didn't know you had a 07 violet ggh pt too!!! It's so beautiful!!! Oooh I want to touch it.... I love your hair up and and the summer ensemble too. Very necessary in Tokyo right now >_<


----------



## wonderwoman9

jasterock - your pics are amazing!! love the pom on you!


----------



## Susan Lee

*Jaster-* you seriously ROCK girl....stunning pics as usual, and love all your outfits!!

*Tokyo*-Beautiful as usual!! Love your gladiators!


----------



## tsuarsawan

*tsuarsawan*: Your midday is killing me. I think I have to do a search. And your daughter is so cute 




thanks *saff*  My Officier Midday is the death of me too! The most expensive bag to date for me. 

thanks *missty4* Officier is a stunning color & has amazing leather, so dreamy... I am so loving the midday... My DD is far cuter than her mummy..... I would have loved to see your Officer CGH Midday....

*tokyo* love your violet GGH PT. Your looking so good, love your sandals... You must feel so great carrying this beauty. I also love the color of Ink, beautiful...

*jasterock* rocking those bags as usual. Black SGH Pom was made for you. You rock the Pom.... Cute twiggy too!

*Leslie*, you look gorgeous with your 08 Black GSH Clutch and Anthra GSH Triple Tour


----------



## purses & pugs

*J dear*, I love your holiday pics Lucky you who have been to Tokyo, I so wanna go one day! You wear the Pom style really well and the Cyclade is a gorgeous color! 

*Tokyo*, stunning white dress and stunning bag! The Violet GGH PT is such a greta find

*Leslie*, yay soem mod pics from you here as well! You look great with the Envelope and TT bracelet, what a HOT mama you are


----------



## saff

*Jasterock*, you look amazing! So uber cool.

*Tokyo*, I love your outfits as always. And all your bags.


----------



## RUIRUIWINTER

Jaster, thank u very much for sharing your pics during the trip.And you are a real Pompon girl. I love the pic you were standing in front of a "dog", I know a film called the same name, but I dare not watching such film, I don't want to cry. I love dogs as yours.

M, I see your mod pics, who can believe that M has two children? I love your dress, as Snow White! very pretty dear!!And I found a black RGGH midday at Taobao.com. that bag is in German, and price is about 1590USD, looks much lower than RGGH city at Taobao.com(1693USD/lowest price).


----------



## kiwishopper

Vlore, your twin babies are soooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Crazyinlv

VLOR you look faboulous!!!  Beautiful twins!


----------



## Nanaz

Vlore - sweetie, congrats on your twins. They are adorable and you look great. LOVE the bag on you. Such a happy color for a happy moment.


----------



## Anna_525

*Vlore*, cute twins! Thanks for sharing the picture of them! Love the RGGH on moutarde, especially on the Day style - I can appreciate the combo quite well!


----------



## foxymom

i dont normally pop in here but...

i just wanted to congratulate *vlore* for her beautiful twins!! they look so big already!!
i've always admired her preggy poses and although i will miss them i cant wait for her sexy mod pics now!


----------



## Susan Lee

*Vlore-*congrats on your little bundles of joy-and of course you look FAB with your Moutarde!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Vlore *- awww...so here are your beautiful twin girls! Lourdes and Sara are so adorable. Many many congrats to you


----------



## english_girl_900

Don't post in here that often, but I just had to say: Awwwwwwwww! Vlore, you look great, and your girls are so adorable.


----------



## Livia1

*vlore*, you did it  You look fantastic and your twins are just beautiful!


----------



## drati

*Vlore*, huge congratulations and your girls are so cute! You look great too, with your moutarde day. Nice to see you back.


----------



## Jasterock

Sorry, I was dead busy for the past few days! Thank you ladies for your kind words!! 
*Vlore*, aw....your twins are so adorable!! Congrats!!!


----------



## delmilano

*vlore *: double congratulations, gorgeous twins and gorgeous moutarde bag. you look great too.
welcome back on tpf, and thanks for sharing with us this great news.


----------



## delmilano

*p&p* :i can feel your love for VF through your pics, congrats again on this awesome find.
*tokyo* : love the purse on you, your outfits are cool and chic as always.


----------



## Jasterock

*P dearie*, I love your dress!!!! It matches so well with your VF!


----------



## belvedere_girl

*Jasterock*- you look incredible!!! I love your style. I'm a big punk rock lover myself (hence the hardcore in my name not to be mistaken for the 'other' haha) so I love seeing pics of alternative girlies rocking Bbags. You are a style icon to me!


----------



## MAGJES

Vlore - Your babies are so precious!!
....LOVE your MOUTARDE Day espcially with RGGH!!!


----------



## tsuarsawan

*P&P* you look lovely as usual. One gorgeous bag you have there. Must feel so good carrying that beauty. 

*vlore* your twins are so adorable, congrats... Your Mourtarde RGGH Day looks good.

*aalinne_72* nice shoes! You look great.

*Fashion1* love your Sunnies and 08 Sahara GSH City.


----------



## saff

*vlore*, congratulations on the birth of your twins. They are gorgeous! And you look great for one who just had twins! And I love your moutarde Day with RGGH too. It's stunning in this style. 
*
purses & pugs*, I love your leopard print dress with the VF. They complement perfectly.

*Fashion1*, you look great with both your Sahara and brief.


----------



## mochafaye

*aalinne_72* - love your whole outfit!!    can you tell me what brand are your shoes?


----------



## LostInBal

mochafaye said:


> *aalinne_72* - love your whole outfit!!    can you tell me what brand are your shoes?



Asos!


----------



## purse-nality

^*aalinne*, hi! i rarely post here, but yer shoes just said "helloooo" to me!  you look fantastic! are the asos pair comfy even w/o a platform? is the topshop higher? which 1 is more suited for long walks? sorry for the many questions... :shame:


----------



## Pinkalicious

*Sophia*, omg gorgeous mod shots.. you are so pretty and I love the romper & shoes.. so cute!!


----------



## Chipper

Wonderful shots, everyone!  Been scoping out the Bbag forum as my next bag might be a City or First.

*Sophia*, seeing your manicure is making me think of putting on some of my Chanel Blue Satin.


----------



## peppamint

*Sophia*, you look amazing and so does that soda (root beer?) float!


----------



## purses & pugs

*delmilano*, that is so true, I have a lot of love for this bag! Thanks sweetie. 

*J dear*, thank you!! I had a feeling you would like this dress

*tsuarsawan*, oh yes, feels very good to carry this beauty! Thank you very much

*Saff*, thank you! Yes, the VF goes perfectily to this dress and it brings out the green in the bag very nicely.


----------



## purses & pugs

*aalinne*, you look great! I love the belt in the first pics and you BC is just TDF!

*Fashion1*, you look great and I love your Sahara GSH City. 

*cparroyo777*, your Raisin GSH is so yummy and I love your outfit!

*melovepurse*, you wear the Pom Pon very well! Love Poupre, it's a great deep berry red. 

*Sophia*, you are so pretty Love your actaion shots. 

*wingit*, ahhh what a lovely action shot at the beach


----------



## wingit

Thank you for the comment, *purses & pugs*! The beach was really a nice escape for both the Bbag and me. 

Your Moutarde City is so bright and cheery - a complement to your outfit and hair.


----------



## peppamint

*Purses&pugs*, I LOVE your cardigan! the perfect "boho/ethnic" style without going overboard....it goes perfectly with the moutarde


----------



## vlore

Thank you *delmilano*, *jasterock*, *drati*, *livia*, *english_girl_900*, *P & P*, *susan lee*, *foxymom*, *anna_525*, *nanaz*, *crazyinlv*, *kiwishopper* for ALL of your kind & sweet comments!!!

Totally lovin' everyones' Bbags!!! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## peppamint

*Chemo*, you have an amazing house (and camera skills!)


----------



## purses & pugs

*wingit*, thank you! I really do love the Moutarde, it's the perfect yellow IMO

*Peppamint*, thank you so much! I just bought the cardingan on sale, 50% off! So comfy and nice to wear. And the yellow in it does matches the Moutarde


----------



## tonkamama

Wow...  I just learned that I can leave message here regarding the "Photos wearing your Bbags ***PICTURES ONLY***"....  

*Thank you all for commenting on my two new bal-bags...
*
And I just enjoy viewing the mod pictures so much... each one of them are sooo amazing and pretty!!


----------



## cparroyo777

purses & pugs said:


> *cparroyo777*, your Raisin GSH is so yummy and I love your outfit!



Thanks so much! so kind of you.. You look lovely and so stylish in all your modeling pics! 



everybody looks gorgeous with their bbags! keep the pics comin' ladies!


----------



## klow-chloe'

*cipoohe* - Cute pics , gorgeous bags

*Jasterock* - LOVE LOVE the pom on cool super cool and the Cyclade is just too gorgeous.

*Tokyo* - Beautiful bag, beautiful dress with beautiful lady  

*Pilatesworks* - You rock the envelope clutch  

*P&P* - GORRRGEOUSSSS VF city. You look so lovely ther as always.  Love the leopard dress on you 

*vole* - The twin are so adorable :kiss:  Moutarde Day GSH day is so pretty.

*aalinne* - Love the MU on you and the your wedges is so cool.

*Fashion1* -  I love both bags on you the Sahara looks gorgeous with your blonde hair and the Plomb Brief is gorgeous.

*cparroyo* - Love the Raisin GSH City on you.

*melovepurse* - The Pourpre RH Pom look great on you

*bagcat* - The day is really suit you.

*Sophia* - OMG you are so pretty so does your Canard.

*wingit* - Beautiful shot LOVE IT!

*P&P *- LOVE the whole look sweetie.

*trisha* - The Sapphire GSH PT is gorgeous and the BlackGSK City is so chic

*chemosphere* - LOVE LOVE LOVE those shots super duper cool.

*initialed* - Love that blue

*NYCavalier* - Lovely pic

*tonkamama* - The Black RGGH City is gorgeous on you and the Moutarde RH City is perfect match with your denim.

*justpeachy* - Both style look really good on you


----------



## maxxout

^^^
2 points for longest list.




*MichK*
Just saw your comment...somehow got lost.   Thanks for the compliments.  The pants are like 10 year old marithe francois girbaud.  I like them more each year.  (That never happens)


----------



## Jasterock

*aaline,* Love those shots! Especially the booties! 

*Fashion 1,* I like the sahara on you!

*777,* aw.try better shots next time! Raisin is such a nice color!

*melovepurse,* I like your outfit! I love McQ scarfs on Bals too 

*Sophia,* You are just one stunning beauty! Love the first pic!

*P dearie,* The cardigan does match your mortarde very well!

*chemosphere,* Great pics, nice house!


----------



## initialed

*klow-chloe'* - Thank you!


----------



## peppamint

*P&P*, 50% off a cardigan is a great deal! 
*Tonka*, I love your pictures--they look so bright and summery!


----------



## wingit

*klow-chloe' *- Thanks! Keep your photos coming too - I'm also a hat person!


----------



## tonkamama

*Klow-chloe & Peppamint* ~ Thank you so much....  glad you like my mod pictures ...  really means a lot to me....


----------



## klow-chloe'

maxxout said:


> ^^^
> 2 points for longest list.
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> The result of being lazy and not visit the photo thread that often


----------



## tonkamama

*klow-chloe'* ~ thank you for enlarge the photo for me...

*Foxymom* ~ you are _HOT_ in that "08 coral red ggh city" ~ love the coral red!!  (p.s. I want to get a red bal-bag in RH, still waiting & see which red I am going to get...).


----------



## pilatesworks

As usual, I have no time to shout-out to each of you, but just wanted to say y'all look AB-FAB! 
Keep those Mod pics coming ! 

( and belated thanks to : purses&pugs, tsuarsawan, and kloe-chloe! )


----------



## Sophia

Thanks to everyone for the sweet comments  !!!!


----------



## peppamint

*Cparroyo*, I love your entire outfit--it's so "french"! (and i mean that in a good way )


----------



## cparroyo777

peppamint said:


> *Cparroyo*, I love your entire outfit--it's so "french"! (and i mean that in a good way )




Thanks so much hun! So sweet of you...


----------



## Tokyo

Love everyone`s mod shots! And I am sorry that could not reply back for the nice comments for my Violet and INK while ago. Thank you so much!!! 
I just saw your mod shot *wonderwoman,* YOU are very pretty!!!!!! Really beautiful with green dress and Sahara city!


----------



## purses & pugs

*klow-chloe*, thank you sweetie, I absolutely love my VF!!! So glad I got that bag

*J dear*, thank you!! I'm so surprised how much I love the moutarde, considering I'm not much of a yellow person

*chemosphere*, wow I love your house! You Bals live in a very good place

*initialed*, you look great! Is your blue City Cornflower?

*NYCavalier*, love you black City action shot!

*tonkamama*, looking hot!! And we are Moutarde twins

*Foxymon*, wow that is a really cool "bling" bag!! I love it!

*cparroyo777*, love your shopping outfit!

*wonderwoman *B**, your bright green dress looks amazing on you! And I'm so glad too see you carry that beautiful Sahara! Looking good as always my friend


----------



## cparroyo777

thank you *P&P*!


----------



## AmbassadorBri

Wonderwoman- wwooo wwwoo!  I love that color! The Sahara is a great neutral and I love your green dress!  (Green is my favorite color!)


----------



## peppamint

*P&P*, I love the moto jacket with the "moto" bag ! Plus, anything in a remotely black color (I love black/grey bags) + GH is instant


----------



## wonderwoman9

Thanks *A*, Tokoyo and AmbassadorBri! Green is also my fav color!!


----------



## initialed

*purses & pugs* - Thanks! Yes, it's cornflower.


----------



## tonkamama

*Everyone looks great with their bal-bags....
*
*wonderwoman ~* The skirt looks so nice on you, esp the green color stands out so beautifully.  

*purses & pugs ~* Love how you wear your jacket!!  Your entire outfit ROCKS!!


----------



## wingit

*baghagwb*, your Siegle RGGH City looks DELICIOUS! It reminds me of a yummy latte! Awesome color/hardware combo.

*initialed*, your Amethyst SGH Work is so cheery, mirroring you!

*purses & pugs*, you look totally ROCKER CHIC with your Canard Moto jacket and Black GGH City!

I can go on and on...I am totally lemming *wonderwoman9*'s Sahara City, *cparroyo777*'s Raisin SGH City, and *foxymom*'s Coral GGH City! They all look so scrumptious. I am so not over Bal...


----------



## drati

*P&P*, lovely to see your canard again, it looks stunning with this combo.


----------



## drati

*baghagwb* and *Saff*, beautiful RGGH seigle bags. And they look so different in your pics. 

Looks nice on black *baghagwb* and love it with your outfit and colouring *Saff*. The part time looks great on you. I know it took you a while to warm to this style but it looks perfect.


----------



## EmilieN

Jasterock - I have to say you are insanely cool!! your feminine, rock, edgy style combined with Balenciaga just works!!!


----------



## baghagwb

thank you *wingit* and *drati*!  i tried to capture the true color of seigle and the rose gold hw, and i think it's pretty close irl


----------



## peppamint

All the seigles are gorgeous! 

*Klow*, I love all your shots & esp. that striped red shirt!


----------



## initialed

*wingit* - Thanks!


----------



## tonkamama

*Klow* ~ is that a mc queen skull scarf?  I love it!! It goes so well with your "cypress" (pls correct me if I am wrong with the color).  Always enjoy your mod pictures!!!


----------



## bag'hem all

*foxymom*: wow that's one hot red you got on there! It looks so chic and sophisticated. 

*cparroyo*: I love your style, your PT fits you so well. 

*wonderwoman*: WOW! You're so pretty! I love how you paired your dress and your sahara. Looks really good on you. 

*p&p*: Your bag and jacket looks so good together. Moto jacket must be happy you took her out today... 

*tonkamama*: It's nice to finally catch a glimpse of you. Lovely bag, looks good on you!!

*saff*: Your Seigle RGGH is really yummy! Looks stunning on you! 

*klow-chloe'*: As usual I love you mod pics. That Vert Gazon and scarf complements each other so well. :coolpics:


----------



## wonderwoman9

thanks bag"hem all - really love my sahara!! love your anthra and granny work, you don't see enough of granny....its a lovely color though!

klow - love your scarf & vert gazon! always enjoy your pics!!

foxymom - looks awesome on you! i really love coral w/ggh, just beautiful! 

tonkamom - love your anthra! looks so pretty on you!!

*A* - love your bal jacket & your ggh black city!! it goes well w/those shoes!


----------



## tsuarsawan

*klow* gorgeous! WOW..Vert Gazon & GGH, what can I say?  simply gorgeous! Your 09 Galet GCH City is so elegant. Your looking faboulous. 

*saff* I am loving the Seigle RGGH PT on you, very nice. 

*P&P* you look so cool with your Canard moto jacket + 2010 black GGH City. Your rocking your moto jacket with GGH. 

*wonderwoman9* Your 2010 sahara city looks so good on you. Fantastic neutral color.

*initialed, cparroyp777, foxymom, glendaPLEASE, justpeachy4397, Fashion1*. you all look wonderful.


----------



## purses & pugs

*peppamint*, thank you! I love black and grey too

*tonkamama*, thanks so much, love the moto jackets!!

*wingit*, haha thank you so much

*Drati*, thanks!! I had alsmot forgotten how incredible soft the leather on the Canard jacket is and I absolutely love this color!
*
bag'hem all*, thanks, yes the moto jacket was very grateful it finally could come out to paly again
*
ww B**, thank you so much! 

*tsuarsawan*, thanks dear! Even though I don't want fall to come just yet, it's great that the moto jackets can be taken out of the closet again!


----------



## purses & pugs

*baghagwb *and *saff*, love your Seigle RGGH bags!!! Stunning combos

*klow-chloe*, I always enjoy your mod pics! Your McQueen scull scarf matches your beautiful VG PT so well and Galet is such a gorgy grey color. And you AW sweater (it is AW, right?) is amazing, love it!
*
bag'hem all*, the Maxi Twiggy is such a versatile bag and you wear it so well!

*glendaPLEASE* and *justpeachy4397*, Aquamarine is a rare beauty, what a great find! Congrats to you both!

*Fashion1*, love your BC!


----------



## saff

Thank you, *drati, tsuarsawan, bag'hemall, purses & pugs!*

*drati*, that's an amazing photo! We hope to go over to the South Island when the kids are older for a bit of skiing. Although, am not very good in the cold.


----------



## klow-chloe'

*tonkamama* - You and the Antrha are ggorgeous!!

*foxymom* - You look stunning with the 08 Coral red. The color is so vibrant, love it!

*wonderwoman* - You are so pretty. I love your beautiful green dress and Sahara city! 

*cparroyo* - You look lovely with the Raisin GSH city.

*P&P* - Love to see you with the moto jacket   The black GGH city is so gorgeous.

*initialed *- That is one of my HG bag LOVE LOVE this color with GSH GORGEOUS!

*baghagwp* - Your photos show the color of the Seigle beautifully.  Lovely lovely.

*saff* - Lovely pics I think the part time look really great on you.

*bag'hem all* - LOVE the maxi twiggy on you, sooooo cool. The Granny GCH is so pretty.

*glenda* - You look lovely with the Aquamarine city.

*justpeachy* - Very pretty Aquamarine city.

*fashion1 *- The Black cherry is so lovely with the heart charm.

*drati* - Lovely photos.


----------



## klow-chloe'

purses & pugs said:


> *klow-chloe*, I always enjoy your mod pics! Your McQueen scull scarf matches your beautiful VG PT so well and Galet is such a gorgy grey color. And you AW sweater (it is AW, right?) is amazing, love it!


 
Thank you so much 

Yes it's McQueen scull scarf  and AW sweater


----------



## klow-chloe'

Thank you so much for all the nice complement, *tsuarsawan, wonderwoman, bag'hem all, tonkamama and peppamint* 

*tonkamama*, Yes it is McQueen scull scarf and the 07 Ver Gazon GGH part time.


----------



## initialed

*tsuarsawan* & *klow-chloe'* - Thanks!


----------



## drati

saff said:


> *drati*, that's an amazing photo! We hope to go over to the South Island when the kids are older for a bit of skiing. Although, am not very good in the cold.



*Saff*, just bring enough warm gear and you should be alright (hence the big black wool coat). It wasn't actually very cold at all when we were down there but it sure can get crisp and I'm not used to it either anymore. It'll be worth it to introduce your kids to snow. 

And thanks *klow-chloe'*.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Drati*, wow those pics are amazing! Love the action shot with you and the mountain pic is stunning! So beautiful


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^ITA gorgeous scenery* drati, *your 06 Grey courier must be an amazing travel bag to have....


----------



## saff

Thanks, *klow*! I want another GH Part Time. Been bitten by the bug, but not sure what colour/combo. I don't think I can top the Seigle RGGH PT.


----------



## missty4

*P&P *- yea tempete! No one can deny the casual allure of tempete. 

*justpeachy* - classic classic! Love black/rggh. I might have to borrow my friend's soon after looking at your pictures 

*claudis_candy* - you and miss giant sea turtle are stylings. Love how she's carrying your bag for you hehe


----------



## missty4

*initialed* - i love lilac twiggy, very sweet. but oh man, the way you cropped the photo and holding the bag, gave me sadako ringu heebie jeebies


----------



## initialed

*missty4* - Thanks! And lol, I've heard that before. haha


----------



## peppamint

*CLaudis*--that is such a cool shot! What a fashionable turtle *wink wink*

*Initialed *& *missty*....I LOL'ed at the Sadako Ringu comment. You look fab anyways


----------



## initialed

*peppamint* - Lol. Thank you!


----------



## drati

Thanks *P&P* and *tsuarsawan*. Yes, my grey courier comes on just about every trip with me, it's the perfect traveling compagnion. Might not be the most elegant of bags but it's so practical.


----------



## SkyBlueDay

drati, the grey is gorgeous on you.

vlore, love that tan against your china blue dress: they both look fabulous against your skin colouring.

And those little angels!!!!!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Thanks missty! Can't wait to get my you know what....! Wahoo!


----------



## amjac2wm

i love the automne work, and your twins are the cutest, *vlore*!!!


----------



## claudis_candy

haha thank You *missty4* and *peppamint*


----------



## purses & pugs

*Missty*, thanks! Yes, Tempete is such a gorgeous neutral and your PT made me want one, remember?


----------



## redskater

*PP* I do not know how you take such great shots with an iphone???????  I love that scarf too!  Are you having to dress that warmly already?   love the camel, goes with everything!


----------



## purses & pugs

^Hi *red*! I got the new iPhone 4 and the camera is way better on that one than my old iPhone but I guess there is ok lightening in my hallway too, at least if the weather is good The 05 Caramel is a great color and I like vintage look!


----------



## vlore

redskater said:


> *PP* I do not know how you take such great shots with an iphone???????  I love that scarf too!  Are you having to dress that warmly already?   love the camel, goes with everything!



I know! *P&P* does post the best pics! And as always, looking great my friend!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

^aww that is too sweet of you dear *vlore*! 
And I must say it again, your girls are just the most adorable little cuties And I love the Automne Work on you!


----------



## tonkamama

*P&P ~* I love your outfits as always!!  Please let me know where do you get the purse charm (pug)?  I want one in Chihuahua.  Thanks.


----------



## mntncat

P&P, just saw your sapphire city.  Drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## claudis_candy

from my beach' session


----------



## bag'hem all

*wonderwoman: *I really like Granny's green shade too. Not too pale not too pop. 

*purses & pugs: *The Maxi Twiggy has now become one of my favorite styles, in fact, it now ranks no. 1 on my list. Thanks! You're looking good girl with your Tempete, Sapphire and Caramel. Keep those mod pics coming!!! 

*klow-chloe'*: thanks sweetie!!!

*initialed: *Your Lilac is one of my HG colors, it's really pretty. And your mod pics is definitely reminiscent of the Sadako moment. Haha! :lolots: 

*tonkamama: *Love you ensemble, I just love the leather on all of the black RGGH's

*missty: *Oh my, I'm in  with your Mogano. Can't get enough of her. Yummy.

*drati: *Your courier looks so cool and comfy, what a lovey travel companion. And as always, I adore your Ink shopper.

*glendaPLEASE & justpeachy*: Love BOTH your aquamarines, such a refreshing color. And that leather on your Black RGGH (justpeachy).

*Fashion1*: Wow, am liking your Cherry Work! 

*fahionista's:* Yummy yummy Cherry!!! OOOOhlala! 

*bagcat:* Haven't seen much of the Castagna, this is a really lovely brown. And it looks good on you.

*claudis_candy: *You've got some cool mod pics! Vavavoooom! Oh Sorbet!!

*vlore: *You're looking good!!! Love your Automme, the leather looks divine! And your twins are so adorable!!!


----------



## bagcat

thanks bag'em all! i was not a Day girl, I'd always look for cities and PTs, but once i tried a Day, my view completely changed, it's the most comfortable bbag ever!


----------



## bag'hem all

Hi *bagcat*, I haven't mastered up the courage to get the Day yet, but it sounds like it's a really good style as well. I too have always been a City/PT kinda gal. Congrats!


----------



## purses & pugs

*mntncat*, thank you! Sapphire is my fav Bal purple, I really love this color

*bag'hem all*, thanks dear! I can imagine the Maxi Twig is a great bag, especially since you can carry it crossbody. And keep your mods pics coming too


----------



## missty4

thank you *bag'hem*! mogano is deee-lightful.
*
samantha_evons* - pourpre yay! and what? did not see that bape x sanrio collab coming... omg i'm old i don't know what's going on anymore


----------



## initialed

*bag'hem all* - Thanks!


----------



## tonkamama

*bag'hem all ~* Thank you & I love your Olive Twiggy...  you always look so chic!!!


----------



## vlore

purses & pugs said:


> ^aww that is too sweet of you dear *vlore*!
> And I must say it again, your girls are just the most adorable little cuties And I love the Automne Work on you!



Thank *P&P*!!! 

*bag'hem all,* Love that Olive Twiggy! That and Origan are one of my fav Bbag colors!


----------



## claudis_candy

*bag'hem all* thank You  I must to say that I was a little afraid to take my bbag to the sandy beach!  for luck Im not regret


----------



## peppamint

*P&P*, I'm loving that black&white striped scarf--but what I love even more is the way you wrapped it! Did you do something special, or just wrap it around? It looks great!!


----------



## purses & pugs

tonkamama said:


> *P&P ~* I love your outfits as always!!  Please let me know where do you get the purse charm (pug)?  I want one in Chihuahua.  Thanks.



Hey sweetie, I don't know why but I totally missed this post! I usually don't do charms but when I came a cross this from Leather prince on Etsy I had to have it! Check it out, they might have Chiuaua too.


----------



## purses & pugs

peppamint said:


> *P&P*, I'm loving that black&white striped scarf--but what I love even more is the way you wrapped it! Did you do something special, or just wrap it around? It looks great!!



Thanks! I just wrapped it randomly actually, not sure exactly what I did


----------



## samantha_evons

missty4 said:


> thank you *bag'hem*! mogano is deee-lightful.
> 
> *samantha_evons* - pourpre yay! and what? did not see that bape x sanrio collab coming... omg i'm old i don't know what's going on anymore


 
Its a pourpre PT, my first Bbag actually. Loves it to bites! But its alittle too big for weekend. There is nothing to put inside besides my wallet and cellphone. lol. But i still love her. Even the HB wants a weekender.


----------



## 2shai_

*ruiruiwinter*, I love your mod pic at Times Square!!! Love your galet twiggy, it looks so cute on you. You're making me miss HK, I'm back in NYC so no going back until December.


----------



## tonkamama

*P&P ~* Thank you, I will check out Leather prince on Etsy

*RuiRui ~* You are so cute!!  I miss HK so much...  I always enjoy my trips there, the food and all the shopping fun!!


----------



## peppamint

purses & pugs said:


> Thanks! I just wrapped it randomly actually, not sure exactly what I did


 
that's the best kind of look--the messy, i-just-randomly-did-this look  I


----------



## KayeCruise

Just got this baby... I love love love the color and I cannot even capture its true color. 2009 Raisin Twiggy. I am 5'4" and it just fits good. Hope the image comes out right....


----------



## nuf

Pollie-Jean said:


> My Murier Day wants to show up


Oh, is the colour really so dark?


----------



## Rema85

*angelwings_hk*, your pivoine GSH city is just gorgeous. Makes me want one - badly!


----------



## Olimpia




----------



## drati

^^^ nice pic, please also post here <http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/photos-wearing-your-bbags-pictures-only-37346-244.html> as this is the comments thread.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

nuf said:


> Oh, is the colour really so dark?



Yes, it's a gentle "soft ice cream" color,imo
But it changes a bit dependent on light.


----------



## angelwings_hk

Rema85 - Oh do get one, you won't regret it!


----------



## Anna_525

*Dragonette*, great pictures! I love your Pom! Looks like the squirrel is used to humans feeding them.


----------



## LittleMissBags

OMG *Dragonette*, you rock the sorbet pom! Love the pics, thank you for posting


----------



## dragonette

Thanks *Anna*! I was just reading your tutorial on split tassels! LOL!

I love those squirrels and miss them so much! The one that lost a lot of fur and is all scratched up is my favourite. Squirrels in that particular park are very used to people feeding them - almost everyone that walks by would throw peanuts out for them. Some of them are almost tame! I know sometimes it's best not to feed the wildlife but for the squirrels in this park, I think it's already too late. LOL! I can't wait to see them again next summer! 

Thanks *Little Miss Bags*!  I'm glad you like the pics!


----------



## Anna_525

^LOL enjoy fixing split tassels, if you have them! I always get some weird satisfaction out of doing it (I guess because I don't have to go crazy looking for a store that sells them!). I would like to try feeding the squirrels in that particular park. If I started doing that in our own backyard, my dog will will go crazy!


----------



## Rema85

angelwings_hk said:


> Rema85 - Oh do get one, you won't regret it!


 
I've been really bold with all my purchases lately, so I have to discipline myself -if just for a while. It's on my wishlist though.


----------



## purses & pugs

*angelwings_hk*, you look so pretty with the Pivione and I love your Anthra cuff!

*Ladylu1*, nothing is more classic than a black RH City! And I love your camping outfit

*dragonette*, OMG gorgeous pics! You are such a pretty girl who wears the Sorbet Pom really well The squirrel pics are adorable. 

*Kiwi*, you look cute as always and your Outrmer City is TDF!!!


----------



## dragonette

*Anna*, I don't have tassels splitting yet but I like to find out ahead of time so I know what to do!  I wish you could meet those squirrels too... You will love them!

*p&p*, thank you for the compliment! It was love at first sight when I saw the Sorbet Pom at a sale event in Singapore... I went from Chloe to Bal just like that!

*kiwishopper*, love your Outremer too! Where is UBC? These squirrels were at Central Park, Burnaby!


----------



## delmilano

gorgeous pics everyone. wow, this thread is moving so fast, i was on vacation for two weeks without internet and when i came back home, the first thing i did was checking this thread.  i enjoyed looking at all the beautiful pics. bal ladies rock!:urock:


----------



## Ladylu1

purses & pugs said:


> *Ladylu1*, nothing is more classic than a black RH City! And I love your camping outfit


 
 Jajaja is in my house, not a campground, is where my son plays.


----------



## Livia1

*Del * absolutely beautiful ... you, the bag and Greece!
Really, you look fantastic.


----------



## delmilano

^^thanks livia, you are too kind.  rhode island was fab, that little town with white houses is called lindos, a heaven on earth with a gorgeous view on the sea from the acropolis.


----------



## Anna_525

*Delmilano* love your vacation pictures. What color is your Bbag? Gorgy!


----------



## LAltiero85

*dragonette*!  Long time no see! I remember you from the Coach subforum!!! LOL...what did we get ourselves into with the Balenciagas!!! GORGEOUS Pom!!!!!  That color is TDF!!! It looks great on you!!!


----------



## tonkamama

*Dragonette & Delmilano ~* love your vacation pictures and your bal-bag....  stunning!!


----------



## tonkamama

a*ngelwings_hk, Ladylu1 & kiwishopper ~* wonderful mod picture of you and your Bal-bag!!!


----------



## ririan

ohhhhh *dragonette*!!
you totally rock the sorbet pom pom!! Y
ou really made a pink bag looks like an essential item in any wardrode like the way a black bag is!! you really match everything so so nicely!


----------



## maxxout

*dragonette*

You are totally adorable and as excessive as they come.  I love you.

Thank you for showing how to wear pink and for the invaluable lessons on squirrel training.  
Your insane number of images was unprecedented and completely delightful. Just when I thought it was over&#8230;&#8230;.more.  And then more. 
I believe you may have made history here.


----------



## maxxout

*Kiwishopper* 

&#8220;I swear I saw the same black squirrel&#8221;     That cracked me up.

Is that 2005 Indigo?  Whatever it is it looks great on you.

*
Delmilano*
You get prettier with each new post.


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi Dragonette! 
I am so out of touch, the last time I saw you on the Forum, I was chatting with you in the Chloe thread! 
I had no idea you were getting into Bbags! Gorgeous Pom, BTW ! 
You look just beautiful, and very happy! 
Hope you had a great trip. I loved all your photos! ALL of them! 

( Maxxout, have your heard about our dragonette's spideys? Very interesting!)


----------



## romanticomedy

*dragonette*; hello dear, you wear your sorbet pom SO SO SO WELL!


----------



## pilatesworks

....and a quick shout-out to Kiwi, P&P, drati, missty....lookin' good, everyone! 
And Vlore you are a very stylish new Mama! The twins are beautiful! 

And I am sorry I do not have time to say, "Hey!" to each one of you individually.....but just want to say thanks for the beautiful photos, keep 'em coming! 
Y'all inspire me every day!


----------



## drati

*Ladylu1*, aha, I was smiling at the tent and your heels but now I understand.  

*Dragonette*, love your pictures, thanks for sharing them all. Looks like you've removed the strap from your pom; do you always carry it by the handles?

*Delmilano*, glad you've had such a great holiday. Rhode Island looks gorgeous, love the blue of the sky and sea against the white buildings. What a great bay too, so sheltered. And you looks fabulous, the courier is the best traveling buddy ever. Love your sunnies too!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Delmilano, great pics with a beautiful bal
Thanks for sharing !


----------



## dragonette

*LA*! Long time no see indeed! I have gone from Coach to Chloe to Bal... It's been quite a journey and now I'm in love with my Pom! 

*tonkamama*, thank you! 

*delmilano*, lovely holiday pics - you look gorgeous! Your courier is beautiful! I tried one in the store the other day and found it such an awesome style for travel. 

*ririan*, thank you! I totally think pink is the new black.  It helps that my clothes are usually boring neutrals!

*maxxout*, LOL! Thank you for the delightful message! It totally made my day. You're most welcome and I'm glad you enjoyed the pics! 

*romantic comedy*, hey lumi! I love my Pom SO SO MUCH! 

Hi *Leslie*!  We spoke briefly in the Bbag Chatroom but you must have forgotten. Hehe! I was just starting to explore Bal then. Did you see my 800 pics on Facebook? I did have a wonderful time in Vancouver. I should tell you more about that in the Chatroom...

*drati*, thank you! I'm glad you enjoyed them! I removed the strap because it is a little too long for me. I double-looped it for a while but found the effect to be similar to wearing it with the handles, so I took it off.


----------



## purses & pugs

*delmilano*, sweet *M* you look amazing in your holiday pics!! Wow, such beautiful scenery. No wonder you loved it there! The violet courier looks great on you


----------



## tsuarsawan

ooohhh I have to agree with *P&P*.. 
*delmilano* stunning scenery as you are stunning in your gorgeous Violet Courier. Greek island is breathtaking....
I think I want a Courier now....
Great bag for travelling. I love your style lovely! 

*droganette*, you look adorable. love the pom on you. 
You wear the Pink so well...

*angelwings_hk* your Pivoine SGH City is beautiful & your DD is adorable....
love your Anthra cuff bracelet too!

*P&P* you look gorgeous as ever. So loving your Sapphire RH City. 
Great bag & I love this color on you. Your Anthra SGH Envelope cluch
looks lovely. 

*RUIRIUWINTER* looking good with your Galet twiggy. Very nice...

All you ladies look great, I cant keep up with this thread....


----------



## dragonette

Thank you, *tsuarsawan*!  Your avatar is too cute! You're in Melbourne? I miss Melbourne! I lived there for 4 years!


----------



## Ladylu1

drati said:


> *Ladylu1*, aha, I was smiling at the tent and your heels but now I understand.




*Tomkamama-*Thanks.


----------



## purses & pugs

*tsuarsawan*, thank you dear I love Sapphire, it is such a beautiful shade of purple and the Envelope is probably my fav bal clutch (but it get really hard competition from the Flat Clutch too, lol!)


----------



## tsuarsawan

dragonette said:


> Thank you, *tsuarsawan*!  Your avatar is too cute! You're in Melbourne? I miss Melbourne! I lived there for 4 years!


 
thanks sweetie Melbourne is a great city, come back....


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> *tsuarsawan*, thank you dear I love Sapphire, it is such a beautiful shade of purple and the Envelope is probably my fav bal clutch (but it get really hard competition from the Flat Clutch too, lol!)


 
Purple looks fantastic on blondes. You wear it well. I do like the Envelope, so elegant. I want a flat clutch for practical reasons when I can afford one....


----------



## Olimpia

Sorry. Now I put the photo in the other post. :shame:


----------



## maxxout

mistake


----------



## maxxout

pilatesworks said:


> Hi Dragonette!
> I am so out of touch, the last time I saw you on the Forum, I was chatting with you in the Chloe thread!
> I had no idea you were getting into Bbags! Gorgeous Pom, BTW !
> You look just beautiful, and very happy!
> Hope you had a great trip. I loved all your photos! ALL of them!
> 
> ( Maxxout, have your heard about our dragonette's spideys? Very interesting!)




No, what's that?


----------



## dragonette

maxxout said:


> No, what's that?



I like spiders. 

http://drag0nette.livejournal.com/140507.html


----------



## delmilano

*Anna_525* : thank you for your sweet words, it's 07 violet which has faded and turned more raisin with the sun exposure since i used it since 07 for travel and took it to several hot countries such as egypt, thailand, greece. 
*tonkamama, p&p, maxxout, drati*  all for your kind words.
*tsuarsawan* : thanks sweetie, greek islands are so beautiful. you should definitely get a courier, it's the best bag for traveling IMO, practical, hand-free and lightweight.
it's not bulky and can be squeezed to put under the front seat.


----------



## purses & pugs

dragonette said:


> I like spiders.
> 
> http://drag0nette.livejournal.com/140507.html



OMG  I screamed out of fear when I clicked on that link and saw the pics of that hairy spider!! My worst fear is spiders, I'm so incredible afraid of them LOL, how different taste we have in pets! It's great that you are passionate about spiders, just don't bring them over to me


----------



## dragonette

purses & pugs said:


> OMG  I screamed out of fear when I clicked on that link and saw the pics of that hairy spider!! My worst fear is spiders, I'm so incredible afraid of them LOL, how different taste we have in pets! It's great that you are passionate about spiders, just don't bring them over to me



Oops! I tried to post a least scary photo... LOL! Maybe the picture was a little big. Maybe a funny little video might help... I promise she looks very small in it... 

http://drag0nette.livejournal.com/147971.html


----------



## purses & pugs

dragonette said:


> Oops! I tried to post a least scary photo... LOL! Maybe the picture was a little big. Maybe a funny little video might help... I promise she looks very small in it...
> 
> http://drag0nette.livejournal.com/147971.html



heeeelp still creepy imo, lol! OK, it's not the "worst" spider I have seen, but I'm still freaking out


----------



## dragonette

It's okay... I have gotten worse reactions as well!


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^I know I started this line of chat here, but c'mon over to the BBag chat room girls! 
Dragonette, will you post your films there, too ? :okay:


----------



## dragonette

pilatesworks said:


> ^^^^I know I started this line of chat here, but c'mon over to the BBag chat room girls!
> Dragonette, will you post your films there, too ? :okay:



*Leslie*, I gave you a report of my Vancouver vacay in the Chatroom!


----------



## pilatesworks

dragonette said:


> *Leslie*, I gave you a report of my Vancouver vacay in the Chatroom!



Yay! Will report back to you later this afternoon!


----------



## am2022

Everybody looks so fab!!!

Delmilano love that courier not to mention the view... got to go there too...

Dragonette!!! YOu rock girl!!! love those booties and the bag of course~!


----------



## Pinkalicious

*angelwings_hk, Delmilano, dragonette, initialed, kiwishopper* love the mod pics!!!

*angelwings_hk *i am in looooove with that gsh pivoine city!!!!!!!!!
*
dragonette*, i love those wedge boots and the sorbet pom!

i wish i could rock pink bags but i tried and i just can't! but it looks so good on others


----------



## angelwings_hk

Pinkalicious, tonkamama, tsuarsawan, purses & pugs -


----------



## tsuarsawan

delmilano said:


> *Anna_525* : thank you for your sweet words, it's 07 violet which has faded and turned more raisin with the sun exposure since i used it since 07 for travel and took it to several hot countries such as egypt, thailand, greece.
> *tonkamama, p&p, maxxout, drati*  all for your kind words.
> *tsuarsawan* : thanks sweetie, greek islands are so beautiful. you should definitely get a courier, it's the best bag for traveling IMO, practical, hand-free and lightweight.
> it's not bulky and can be squeezed to put under the front seat.


 
thanks *delmilano* for the advice... Courier is next on my agenda! It looks like the perfect travel bag.  I love all that leather goodness & the way it drapes so beautifully... You &* drati* wear the courier so well.... I do like it very much.....


----------



## dragonette

*amacasa* and *Pinkalicious*, thank you sweeties!  I'm loving those boots so much I wish I bought a back-up pair when they were still available!


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^ I just saw the video of lucien...delightful little creature. 
Loving the beat too!


----------



## dragonette

*t*, she was indeed the love of my life!  She is now in spidey heaven but I will never forget her!

*SavvyFrugal* and *drati*, loving your Days!  

*melody*, awesome outfit, especially the boots! I love knee-high boots. 

*Olimpia*, your jacket and bag are perfect together. I also love thick scarves! 

*initialed*, lovely lilac you have there!


----------



## initialed

*dragonette* - Thank you!


----------



## tsuarsawan

*drati*, you look beautiful, love your Galet! 
*initialed*, very nice Lilac indeed...

*Olimpia*, *melody, SavvyFrugal *you all look lovely...


----------



## MissMerion

*P&P* I really like your outfit with black gsh work! Your Missoni dress is TDF and your leather jacket... mmmmm... yummy (even the work, too)! And Jimmy is so so  cute and sweet!! 
Love your mod pics!! Thanks to share them!


----------



## miuuuuu!

P&P you always have the best styles! Inspiring! and Jimmy is sooooo sweet, I love his admiring looks for you!

dragonette - all the little animals must have thought you are a fairy! amazing!


----------



## purses & pugs

*MissMerion*, thank you so much for your sweet words bella I have a weakness for Missoni, love their dresses and cardigans! And this is my only Work, it's a great bag for those days you need to carry around lots of stuff. 

*miuuuu*, thank you, that is very sweet of you too say Jimmi is a mommy's boy and follows me everywhere I go, that is why he sometimes shows up in the mod pics!


----------



## initialed

*tsuarsawan* - Thank you!


----------



## tsuarsawan

*P&P* loving your Pourpre GGH Pom...Pourpre looks fantastic with GGH.. It looks so good on you....The more I see the Pom the more I like it....
Outremer is such a wonderful pop of color & the Tomato is hot.....
Your moto jacket with your Work is just so cool...Love Love love it...

*edamambe*, looking gorgeos with your new addition....


----------



## Livia1

*French*, thanks for sharing those lovely pics from your vacation. Judging by the smile on your face, it looks like you had a wonderful time. I love the chair for your bag in a restaurant ... more restaurants should have something similar.


----------



## drati

*dragonette* and *tsuarsawan*, thank you girls. 

*edamameb*, your gsh pt is beautiful on you.

*P&P*, love your daily outfits, usually with at least 2 bals! Keep them coming please. 

*French*, great vacation pictures, that RT city of yours is a beauty and you are gorgeous! Can't wait to hear more about your holiday.


----------



## dragonette

miuuuuu! said:


> dragonette - all the little animals must have thought you are a fairy! amazing!



Awww... Thanks hun! That's really sweet and funny too! I must be like the peanut fairy! :lolots:


----------



## purses & pugs

*tsuarsawan*, thank you so much for your nice comment Yes, I love Pourpre with GGH and it's a great combo for the Pom i think. Outremer is such gorgeous blue, I absolutely love it!

*Drati*, thank you! yes I love Bal so much that I  often wear more than just a bag:greengrin:

*French*, great vacay pics! Looks like you had an amazing time. You look lovely as always and the RT is stunning! Love the little chair in that restaurant, what a great idea


----------



## Anna_525

Love all the latest pictures!

*P&P*, the Outremer Velo suits you well! You're lucky the strap isn't too long for you. I like the Velo but not the long strap.

*French*, I like your vacation photos! What a cute chair for the bag! I guess the heat and humidity are big factors in the color transfer...


----------



## dragonette

*p&p*, bright Poms rock!  That Outremer is amazing as well!

*French*, I LOVE your taste in clothes!  That's kinda odd that you had red transfer on your arm... Usually we are afraid of stuff (like denim) transferring onto the bag than the other way round!


----------



## MissMerion

*P&P* you're welcome! Recently I saw some amazing pieces of Missoni on a famous english website (I don't know if I can post the name) so I turly understand your passion for this designer! And M pattern looks perfect on you!

*French75* welcome back!! I was wondered about you! Beautiful pics of your vacation, love the little chair for bag! Have you had good time in HK and Tokio?


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Hi there, French - great shots!


----------



## delmilano

*salut french75 *: love your pics in hong kong and tokyo, i love hong kong, never been to tokyo but am looking forward to visiting this wonderful city. how long did you stay there? you look wonderful with your summer outfits and RT. did you take many b bags there?


----------



## French75

Thank you so much ladies for your nice comments !! Yes the humidity was crazy !!
*Delmilano*, I spent one week in HK and one week in Japan (Tokyo+one day in Kyoto). Japan is simply amazing, people are so nice, so gentle even when they don't speak english, you feel that they really want to help you  And the food is awesome 
I wish I could have stayed like a month to explore everything !! The funny thing is that you can get lost so easily in Tokyo, we were constantly laughing while looking at maps. I'm going to post pics in a few minutes. I finally took 4 bags (a pourpre work for the plane, a RT city, a black city and my Mulberry Alexa, but I used almost exclusively the RT City)


----------



## Susan Lee

*Dragonette*-love all your photos! Too cute with the squirrels!

*P&P*-looking fabulous as usual!! I want to raid your closet!!!

*Del*-your Sanguine is TDF and I dig your boots!!

*French*-fantastic photos!!!! Thanks so much for sharing-and I am really digging that chair for your bag! All restuarants need that!!


----------



## dragonette

Thanks *Susan*!  Squirrels were the highlight of my vacay!

*French*, I was in Japan in April this year. That's a very familiar-looking crazy map. LOL! I love how punctual the trains are though!


----------



## chemosphere

*French*, I had fun checking out your vacation photos!  Thanks for sharing them.  You look great and I also love all your casual, chic outfits with the beautiful RT.  I know just what you mean about how hard it is to navigate Tokyo but also about how kind and helpful locals can be to a poor, lost gaijin.   I lived in Japan for about a year, but that was nearly 15 years ago when I was just out of college. I really love Tokyo for all its insanity...such a unique environment!


----------



## Crazyinlv

French Loved your photos... fab.  I love love Japan!  So jealous.   Did you really have red on your arm?  Yikes!


----------



## tsuarsawan

*French75* nice pics, looking good with your RT & you look so happy...way to go!
*delmilano* love your style, casual but very classy at the same time..gorgoues Sanguine & you wear her so well. 
*justpeachy4397* wow love your pics with your black rh city, you look gorgeous!


----------



## delmilano

*Susan Lee, tsuarsawan* : thank you ladies for your kind words.
*french75 *: sounds like you had a great trip, i have to plan a trip to tokyo for next year, love the temples, japanese food, i love to go to the ramen and udon restaurants rue St-Anne, they are delicious. i can imagine the noodles in japan being 10 times more delicious.
i loved the food in HK too when i went there. dumplings, roasted duck and pork, noodle soups, yum yum yum...
4 bags there, well, that's a nice number. did you find the work practical for the plane?
i always take my courier with me when i travel, it can be squeezed easily under the front seat.
*tsuarsawan* : you won't regret getting a courier, it's a practical hand free bag, i can imagine you rocking it too.


----------



## tsuarsawan

delmilano said:


> *Susan Lee, tsuarsawan* : thank you ladies for your kind words.
> 
> *tsuarsawan* : you won't regret getting a courier, it's a practical hand free bag, i can imagine you rocking it too.


 
thanks *delmilano*,
I have already ordered my Courier. *drati*, *ches* & yourself have inspired me. You ladies rock....


----------



## LostInBal

You all *(delmi, french75, meganka, p&p etc...)* rock your bals!
I really enjoy this thread with our whole outfits and all your trips around the world xoxo


----------



## delmilano

tsuarsawan said:


> thanks *delmilano*,
> I have already ordered my Courier. *drati*, *ches* & yourself have inspired me. You ladies rock....



really? you are fast , which color did you get? can't wait to see your reveal sweetie.


----------



## delmilano

aalinne_72 said:


> You all *(delmi, french75, meganka, p&p etc...)* rock your bals!
> I really enjoy this thread with our whole outfits and all your trips around the world xoxo



i must return you the compliment, love your new pictures with the multiple poses, so creative. and that city is so yummy and you have the best shoes in your closet *M*, love them all.


----------



## LostInBal

delmilano said:


> i must return you the compliment, love your new pictures with the multiple poses, so creative. and that city is so yummy and you have the best shoes in your closet *M*, love them all.



The only thing I regret of is that I lost my head in the pic
Thank you so much dear, I wish I could take gorgeous pics like yours!


----------



## SkyBlueDay

ladies, looking good for the start to the week

meganka, you've encouraged me to take out my Tempete PT for tomorrow!


----------



## dragonette

*meganka*, I love your style!


----------



## melovepurse

Wow, Jasterock, delmilano, purses& pugs, French75, aalinne_72, i'm sure i missed someone...

All GREAT modeling shots!!! Amazing bags


----------



## Susan Lee

*Jaster*-smokin HOT girl!! Love your whole outfit with you BC!!!

*Aaline*-cute sandals with your beautiful Bal! Your multi shots are always so much fun-and I want to raid your shoe closet 

*Meganka*-lovely Tempete, and your clogs are so cool! Are they JC's?


----------



## meganka

*SkyBlueDay*, tempete PT is a great bag! you should wear it more 

thank you *dragonette*!!! 

*Susan*, thank you! i just got them yesterday at a sale yesterday, they are from an Australian brand called WINDSORSMITH. and i just looked at JC's ones too, they really look similar with slight difference only!


----------



## tsuarsawan

delmilano said:


> really? you are fast , which color did you get? can't wait to see your reveal sweetie.


 
hi *delmilano*,
I have had my eye on a Courier for sometime. Been snooping around the Courier thread. Just been side tracked with other purchases. 
I finally made the plunge & went for a pop color. *Amethyst*! 
oohhh I do hope I like it! Never seen it IRL....

*meganka*, you look lovely with your Tempete.

*aalinne_72*, *amacasa* & *jasterock*... You all look faboulous, oohh I think *BC* & *Bordeaux* are gorgeous colors.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Anna*, thank you I love Outremer and the Velo style is so convienient with the long strap. I know a lot of people think they are too short for it and it's a shame the strap is not adjustable.

*dragonette*, thanks sweetie! Yes, we both love those Poms, don't we

*MissMerion*, aw thanks again! I love the Missoni zig zag pattern and also other styles, their scarves is beautiful too. 

*Susan*, haha you are so sweet

*aalinne*, thank you! You look so great with your yummy BC City and your always make such fun collages

*melovepurse *,thank you!

*Del*, you wear the Sangunie really well, a beutiful color for you.

*justpeachy*, the black rh City is a true classic and you look super hot with it!

*French*, yay more vacay pics! Lol at that map YOu look smashing with your RT. Id everything go as planned my BF and I will go to Tokyo and around in Japan in sprin 2011, I really hope we'll be able too, especially now that I see your amazing pics!

*meganka*, I love Tempete and I love clogs!! 

*amacasa*, Bordeaux is a really lovely color! You look great

*J dear*, wow you really ROCK the BC Flat Clutch And also those lvoely Bal sunnies (which I also have, only in purple) Did you get a haircut? You look great.


----------



## delmilano

*melovepurse, p&p* : thank you for your sweet words.
*p&p* : i love the black with silver zippers jacket on you paired with the gsh black work, it looks really stunning.
*meganka *: tempete is beautiful, you rock this rh pt. love your grey coat too.
*tsuarsawan* : congrats on your amethyst courier, i love pop colors for this style, i think the courier looks more feminine in pop colors. im sure you'll love it.


----------



## drati

*tsuarsawan*, congratulations on getting a courier. Can't wait to see. I love this style and it's great in bright colours. I just posted pics of my rouille one. 

*P&P*, I esp love the comfy look with your outremer velo, your whole outfit looks so cosy and nice. Guess it's something I'd wear and feel great in all day. 

*Del*, love heather grey on tanned skin, very nice. Also love your boots and of course sanguine, one of my favourite reds. 

*justpeachy4397*, beautiful city, such a great classic. Your dress is cute too, I really like that look.

*French*, I can't get enough of your holiday pics. As others have said, you look so happy; it must have been a wonderful trip. I have never been to HK but I loved the two weeks I spent in Japan many years ago. Such a beautiful environment and Tokyo is just amazing. 

*Aalinne*, another amazing pair of shoes! Your BC is delicious, as always.


----------



## delmilano

*drati* : thanks hon, your rouille babies are so pretty. love the neutral outfits with a pop rouille bag on it. those sandals are cool too.


----------



## tsuarsawan

thanks *drati* & *delmilano* 
you ladies both rock the courier. 

*Drati* your rouille courier & shopper looks fantastic on you.
Love your look & have to agree with *delmilano*, cool sandals..
I think the courier will be my ultimate travel bag.
Light, roomy & casual... but stylish at the same time....
ooh I am so excited I get to see Amethyset IRL for the first time....
Will do a reveal with lots of pics for you both......

*anchorsaway* loving your murier mini pom pon!


----------



## antakusuma

I hardly come on the comments chatter but you girls are rocking these balenciagas!

*Delmilano*> I always love your style no matter which bag you carry. 
*Drati*> you wear the courier so well! I look so fat and stumpy in the courier i sold it!
*Missty*> THe Noix looks super yummy! And you're really pretty! 
*Purses&pugs*> seriously, i want every bag you have, including the ones u posted in chanel forum. hah!


----------



## antakusuma

*jasterock*> Wow i swear i never met anyone like you from singapore. you are very interesting, literally rocking the bals babe. 

*justpeachy*> Example of how a simple basic black bag can standout with sensible fashion. 

*anchorsaway*> so cute the pompom! and u're cute too!

*French75*> i love a red bag on holidays. it goes with everything right?


----------



## NYHONEY

*dragonette*: I love your sorbet pom. where did u get? i just get addicted to this color! it's so beautiful!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Del*, thank you, black and silver is a great combo

*Drati*, thank you, I love this comfy outfit too. Some days are just comfy clothes day, kwim!

*antakusuma*,  thank you, you are so sweet! 

*Drati*, I love Rouille! You look great with the Courier and the Shopper

*anchorsaway*, OMG the mini Pom is the cutest thing!! And you look so adorable. 

*MissMerion*, isn't Temepet such a nice neutral? I love this color so much. And you look HOT

*Missty*, lovely holiday pics! Wow, I can't believe you got a Noix GGH City this combo is so gorgeous and rare and you look stunning with it! Great outfits and the Sahara TT suites you well. 

*gila84*, cute action shots

*dpgyrl026*, love your bday party outfit and the Rouge City just pops with black and white!


----------



## delmilano

*antakusuma* : thank you sweetie. miss your mod pics.
*p&p* : can you wear the bal jacket in norway now or is it still too hot? i still can't wear the bal jacket in paris, only a thinner jacket. 
*missty* : gorgeous pics, love your dresses.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Del*, it is definitely Bal jacket weather here now! I'll be able for wear it for a couple of more months I think and then it will be too cold Hopefully you can wear yours too soon (can't wait for mod pics with your gorgeous beige jacket!)


----------



## dragonette

NYHONEY said:


> *dragonette*: I love your sorbet pom. where did u get? i just get addicted to this color! it's so beautiful!



Hey fellow-sorbet-lover! I got my pom from a Reebonz live event in Singapore. It was instant love!


----------



## MissMerion

*Missty* gorgeous noix and dress, love you pictures!

*P&P* thank you so much! Your gray jacket is TDF! Always great modeling pics, with great pieces, both bags and accessories and clothes!! Congrats!


----------



## delmilano

*p&p* : ohhhh that gorgeous grey jacket again. my heart sings every time i see it. you lucky pretty girl. i am not in a hurry, i prefer that the weather stays warm like this a little longer, winter will be long enough in the next coming months. and i can wear the bal jacket in winter when it's not under 8°C, with a cashmere pull over under it.
haven't pulled my beige out for a while. used my navy once in august, it was awfully cold the first week of august before i left on vacation.


----------



## Jasterock

Oh I can't thank you guys enough for all the sweet words!  Sorry, I know I am a little late, I've been swamped with work and band lately. I can't wait till Oct over, so that I can spend more time on PF!


----------



## gila84

miss p&p - thanks! i luv ur collection, especially the GGH pourpre pompon.


----------



## mntncat

*P&P* Love your mod photos with the jacket (of course ) and olive city.  Please tell me your thoughts on the S/S 2010 leather on her.  I love that color!


----------



## betty.lee

p&p: love the pics as usual!  great style!
missty4:  love the sailing shots!  
gila84: that sang is tdf!  what a sweet smile!  
dpgyrl026: fantastic outfit!  love it! 
nyhoney: your doggie is such a cutie!

so many new faces..i feel like i've misses out on so much!


----------



## spookie

*Drati* - I recognise your CR shirt  Love the jacket.


----------



## drati

spookie said:


> *Drati* - I recognise your CR shirt  Love the jacket.



Yes, it is CR, well spotted.  Do you live in AU? I only saw this shirt in the shop once, it sold out really quickly and I'm glad I grabbed one because it's so easy to wear.


----------



## tsuarsawan

*drati* your looking so good in your gorgeous Canard moto. BTW your Ink shopper is divine! 

*NYHONEY* Love how your Sorbet RH PT looks on you. You wear it well. your dog is a cutie...

*P&P* looking so beautiful as ever in your hot 08 grey moto jacket & 09 black GSH Work. Love that moto on you..... Your Olive RH City has gorgeous leather sweetie.  

*gila84* love your sanguine GCH brief

*dpgyr1026* love your '06 Rouge City RH bag & your outfit is fantastic...

*missty4* gorgeous scenery sweetie &  your Noix GGH City is beautiful...

*MissMerion* your Tempete First looks lovely  on you!


----------



## delmilano

*drati* : agree with tsuarnsawan, your ink shopper is gorgeous, love it on you, you rock this style. the canard jacket suits you really well.


----------



## purses & pugs

*delmilano*, thank you so much you are so sweet. I totally understand you are not eager for the cold weater to come just yet, the winter is too long as it is! 

*gila84*, aww thank you, I love that my Pom very much!

*betty.lee*, thank you very much!

*Drati*, looking GREAT with the Canard jacket! You wear it so well.

*tsuarsawan*, thanks sweetie I love my moto jackets so much! And the leather on the Olive is truly amazing

*mntncat*, thank you! Most of my 2010 SS bags have the most incredible leather! The Olive is no exception, it has beautiful distressed leather which is thick and chewy. Also it has a lot of shine which I like here is a close up shot:


----------



## drati

Thanks *tsuarsawan* and dear *Delmilano*. I really love ink, it's such a unique colour. And the shopper is such an easy style to carry! And thanks for your sweet words about my sandals. I was looking for a comfortable pair of summer shoes that is great for walking in. I think these will fit the bill.

*antakusuma*, thank you. I adore the courier! It's not the most elegant style but when I want to be handsfree it's just the best bag for me. I'm sorry this style didn't work out for you. 

*P&P*, thanks. I think rouille is a very wearable colour. It's about as pop as I can go.


----------



## drati

Thanks *P&P*. You truly were my inspiration.

Nice to see miss olive again. I love this shade on your, such a great bag. And I can't get enough of your jackets, all of them. Nice to see you are wearing them all.

*Missty*, beautiful pictures and you always look so beautiful. Love your dresses too and nice bag, of course.

*gila84*, your sanguine is gorgeous. Are you sure it's a brief? My brief doesn't have bunny ears like your bag. 

*NYHONEY*, you suit sorbet! Your new pt looks wonderful on you. (Your dog is cute too.)


----------



## tsuarsawan

*P&P* your Olive City has some gorgeous leather on her. If I didn't score my Vert Thyme GGH Day, Olive would have been my next pick! 

*drati *I was admiring how well the shopper looks on you, the gorgeous color of Ink is an added bonus really...you do wear the shopper well.


----------



## purses & pugs

*drati*,  I'm very happy Bal decided to make the moto jacket because it really is hte ideal jacket for me. Those chilly autumns and springs here is perferct for these jackets, I guess you understand since the climate is not so different where you are. And thank for complementing my Olive, this is a beautiful shade of green IMO. 

*tsuarsawan*, thank you! I really love the 2010 Olive but you are also so lucky to have the VT GGH Day, I have a CP in this combo and it is so lovely


----------



## spookie

drati said:


> Yes, it is CR, well spotted.  Do you live in AU? I only saw this shirt in the shop once, it sold out really quickly and I'm glad I grabbed one because it's so easy to wear.



I do  I own the same shirt, love it


----------



## drati

spookie said:


> I do  I own the same shirt, love it



Aha, takes one to know one (I'm across the ditch, actually.).  It is a very nice shirt indeed. Welcome to the Bal forum.


----------



## spookie

drati said:


> Aha, takes one to know one (I'm across the ditch, actually.).  It is a very nice shirt indeed. Welcome to the Bal forum.



Thanks! I've been lurking amongst this wealth of information


----------



## missty4

*antakusuma* - noix is a delicious walnut, I love it! Thank you 

*
P&P* - I love everyone's holiday pictures so thought I take a short break from mine to add some as well  I finally get more chances to wear my dresses, yay! And noix goes so well with it. You look stunning in your leather jackets, you are the bal jacket queen!

*MissMerion* - thank you! Yay for dresses and noix 

*betty.lee* - thank you! I'm on a boat! 

*tsuarsawan* - it was like out of postcards everyday. Can't imagine living here.

*drati* - thank you! I always love your canard moto leather jacket shots. And your ink shopper is divine; I love that mysterious purple-blue and the longer handles really does help wearing over the shoulder with a jacket. I'd probably prefer it over work for that reason


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*MISSTYYY *t*  YOU ARE SO PRETTY  with your noix ggh city!! this is one of my favourite bags on you , this colour is even prettier with your skin tone!! congrats my dear buddy*

missmerion*E* your tempete first is perfect,i also love the dress , so sexy  


sweet DRATI*d*  ink is such a wonderful blue,i really love it!! your are gorgeous 
cityoflight*P* your modeling pictures are always an inspiration and ...i love your hair cut !!!
purses: wonderful purchases as always!!! i can't never get enough of your outfits ,the bal jacket is made for you  bella!!


----------



## gila84

*betty.lee* - thank you 

*tsuarsawan*  - thanks! 

*drati* - thanks, actually u made me check other briefs just now. ur right! mine has bunny ears. I wonder why. :wondering But i got this from Corey(RDC). I should ask her. Thanks for pointing that out. I like ur rouilles... now im thinking of getting that color.


----------



## NYHONEY

*betty.lee 
tsuarsawan 
drati*

Thanks!! I love my Sorbet more and more! Great to meet all of you  here!


----------



## cityoflight

CHLOEGLAMOUR : Thank you


----------



## drati

Thanks *missty* and *CG*.

*Gila*, I just noticed that all of the 2008/09 giant hardware briefs seem to have bunny ears. Mine is RH from 07 and definitely has NO bunny ears. Hm. Does anybody here know when the bunny ears appeared on the brief?

*COL*, I love how you wear the first without its strap. Looks really cool. Like your new haircut too!


----------



## MissMerion

*tsuarsawan* thank you

*CHLOEGLAMOUR* dear *F* thank you so much, this dress is "vintage" (I bought it 6 years ago and weared it only a couple of times) and with my tempete it has a new exciting life!


----------



## gila84

drati - yup, i noticed that too. i think it started 2008 cause all the 2007 don't have them. yey! learned something new again.


----------



## Susan Lee

Ladies, you all look FABULOUS!! 

*Del*-Love your jacket!!! What brand is it may I ask? Love the contrast collar!


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^yes I agree sith *Susan*.. you all look gorgy! 
*Del* I love your 06 Grey twiggy..... goes very well with what your wearing. Loving your jacket...ooohhh looks like it's keeping you so warm......


----------



## French75

Sorry for the late answer, too much work after this long summer vacation !
Thank you very much *Antakusuma, Susan, Aaline, Crazyinlv, Delmilano, P&P, Drati, Dragonette, Chemosphere, Tsuarsawan* for the compliments 
My pics seem to have disappear but apparently they will show up soon, thankfully
*Antakusuma*, you're right, RT goes with everything ! I especially love it with jeans 
*P&P and Delmilano*, it's so cool if you can go to Japan soon; I would recommend spring if you can (to see the cherry blossoms !!). It's such a nice and interesting country, really wonderful to discover.
Delmilano, the Work style is great for the plane, the size is perfect, and with RH it's very light. but the courier might be easier to squeeze under the seat (although it's ok with the work)
*Chemosphere*, I had no idea you lived in Japan before !! An entire year !! That must have been interesting, it's so different I bet you need a lot of time to understand the culture and the language lol


----------



## delmilano

*Susan Lee *: thank you susan, the jacket is from H&M, this collection, just bought it two days ago from the store. 
*tsuarsawan*:  for your kind words dear.


----------



## delmilano

*french75* : if one day i have the chance to go to tokyo, i'll ask you for great addresses and things to do if you don't mind.  btw, do you wear your suede work often? i saw a city blue suede at the printemps and really found this combo beautiful. i am just too scared that the bag will be too hard to take care of.


----------



## mntncat

*purses & pugs* Thank you for posting the olive city!   I adore your cities and this olive beauty is very eye catching.  I'm still learning about the different leathers and your input is invaluable, Thank you!


----------



## peppamint

*Missty*, those vaca photos are GORGEOUS!!!! I really love how the water sparkles!

*Gila*, your photos are so cool too!

*Dpgyrl*, LOVE your boy-chic style!


----------



## antakusuma

Delmilano> Love your jacket. I need to rush down to H&M to get it!
iwant> cool bag!


----------



## drati

*Tokyo*, OMG!!!!!!! Stunning.  Love your new grey moto jacket. You look amazing with it. Oh I'm jealous.  Do tell where you found it and what size it is.

*bag'hem all*, your cypress Sunday is so pretty. It looks great, congratulations.


----------



## Tokyo

*Drati, *Thank you!!! I will do more show and tell thing soon!  The size is 38 and it is so comfy to wear eventhough the size is bigger on me. I had planned to get one with brass zipper this year but found this one in the end!


----------



## drati

^^^ Looks a good fit on you. That particular jacket must run a little small, P&P found that the sleeves on her black 08, same size, are longer than on the grey 08. Congrats again, I think the grey 08 is a super special jacket.


----------



## delmilano

*tokyo* : lucky lady you found a 08 grey jacket!!! i am jealous.  congrats hon for this gorgeous find, you look stunning with it. love love love this grey jacket.

*antakusuma*: thank you sweetie. congrats on your town, the leather looks yummy, and you rock this bag!!! h&m is a cool brand for me, i buy a lot of clothes and am bored with them in no time.


----------



## lovely64

^^^
Great leather jacket you have in that pic *delmilano*. What brand is it if you don´t mind?


----------



## antakusuma

Drati: looking good! As always....


----------



## wonderwoman9

antakusuma - I think the Town looks AWESOME on you! Love it! I love mine so much! 

Tokyo - WOWeeeeee!! When did you score that gray jacket?! Big congrats, it looks so great on you!!

Drati - cute top w/the bow and your bag looks gorgeous!

missty - really enjoyed your pics! noix looks so pretty on you!

gila - cute pics!!sanguine goes perfect w/your outfit!

*A* - Love the gray jacket and the black work! great combo!

del - thats one cute jacket! and twiggy! 

bag hem all - cypress is lovely!! great pics!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Tokyo*, holy crap, you manage to find an 08 grey moto jacket I'm so happy for you! Many congrats, you rock the moto jackets and now we are DOUBLE jacket twins

*Del*, I love your jacket!! Especially love the collar, super cool and perfect for fall/winter. 

*antakusuma*, the Town looks so good on you! I really need a Town one day!!

*drati*, I adore your bow top, so cute! And the Camel is a great color. 

*Susan*, you look so good with your gorgeous Sang PT! You wear it really well


----------



## purses & pugs

*missty*, haha thank you! But I think *Tokyo* is the Bal jacket queen

*CHLOEGLAMOUR*, thank you for your sweet words dear F* 

*mntncat*, thank you and you are welcome! I'm more than happy to help

*ww* *B*, thank you my dear friend


----------



## drati

Thanks *antakusuma*. Love your new town btw, the leather/hardware combo is stunning. Looks great on you too, it's a nice size. I agree, small GH on the city would be amazing.

*Wonderwoman* and *P&P*, thanks girls. I was trying on the bow top and haven't decided whether or not to get it. Glad to hear you like it; it is pretty cute.


----------



## wonderwoman9

^def go back and get that top! looks so good on you!


----------



## Susan Lee

TY *P&P*!  I really love my Sang RGGH. Its so versatile!!

And on that note, you are rocking all your bals and jackets as usual! I wish it got cold enough here for me to justify getting a jacket (or I went out enough to places where I would wear it! LOL)

*Tokyo*-OMG *M *you look stunning. The grey was made for you (and P&P!)  !!

*Drati*-ITA with WW! Go get that top, it looks great on you!

*Missty*-lovely photos with your GGH! Love your dresses!

*Del*-thanks for the info on the jacket. I'll definitely have to check out my local h&m for it!

*Gila*-beautiful photos with your Sanguine! 

*bag hem all*-lovely photos with your Cypress. I like how you piece them all together collage style!

*antakusuma*-I think the Town sits nicely on you. You wear it well!


----------



## wonderwoman9

susan - love that red on you!! you look awesome!


----------



## Susan Lee

^^TY dear!  I finally found a red that doesnt clash or compete with my red hair!


----------



## drati

*Wonderwoman* and *Susan*, I am tempted! Thank you, I think I will. It'll be something different in my otherwise more minimalist wardrobe.

*Susan*, your sang (is it sang?) RGGH pt is stunning. I love it on you and I love your hair. Gorgeous.


----------



## Susan Lee

^^TY so much *Drati!* It is Sang!


----------



## Helena928

P&P, that GGH Pom Pon and the Outremer Velo are so amazing. I cannot get over how rich and beautiful the colors are. All your outfits are always fab!

French75, LOVE your outfit and the RT city. So beautiful.

Meganka, your entire outfit and those CLOGS with the Tempete are amazing. I love your jacket too. Who makes it if you don't mind me asking?

Missty, the Noix GGH City and your photos are so beautiful!

Tokyo, YOUR JACKET!!!! *DROOOOOL*


----------



## tsuarsawan

*Tokyo*... wow your rocking that gorgeous 08 Gray Moto Jacket. It looks so cool on you! 

*bag hem all* great pics....

*antakusuma* I love the Town on you, gorgeous bag. 

*drat*i, love your style. BTW I like that top on you very much....

*Susan* You look so beautiful with your lovely Sang. Love the Red on you hun. You hair looks gorgeous! 

*Helena928* You look really great with your 09 black city & Olive City.


----------



## antakusuma

Delmilano> I have lot of clothes from HnM too. They make sensible clothes i think. cheap therefore disposable. 

Drati> thanks! i hope bal hears us. bad for wallet though. 

Susan Lee> thank you. i was carrying town the entire day, it is really convenient.


----------



## antakusuma

p&p> i sense a reveal from you real soon!
tsuarsawan> thank you!
wonderwoman9> i am slowly liking it. frankly it wasn't a love at first sight bag like the city. But now that i'm a mommy i really could use a slingbag.


----------



## antakusuma

^^ Actually the colour combo is beautiful. But i wish it had a slouch like the city, and a shorter strap. But i know bal doesn't make bags according to my height, which is not super tall!


----------



## drati

^^^ *antakusuma*, I agree, cross body bags are so useful with young kids, for sure. Perhaps you could do what another tpfer did, tie a knot into the strap. I actually like how the town keeps its shape a little more when carried by the strap. The first does too, although my fbf is so soft now it does slouch majorly. My town is starting to slouch too, it definitely has that potential.


----------



## Anna_525

Yay Jimmi!


----------



## MissMerion

*P&P* grey jacket + papeete is an unusual match, but I love it! Grey is a great neutral! 
Is you nail polish a chanel? I think this colour colud be perfect with my galet! 
 Jimmy


----------



## delmilano

*lovely64* : thanks, the jacket is from h&m.

*susan lee* : you are looking fab with your red pt, it goes so well with your hair color. very pretty.

*wonderwoman9*: thank you.

*p&p *: that gorgeous grey jacket again, my heart bounces every time i see it. you and tokyo look so good with it. i hope one day i'll have the chance to own one in this color.


----------



## delmilano

*CityOfLight* : love your new haircut *P*, the first looks so great on you.
*drati *: dear *D* your new bow tops are really original, nice mix and match between a feminine top and a biker jacket. love your black coat too.


----------



## Molls

*Helena928* _please_ tell me the name of your Sam Edelman open toe boots in post 3694 - I love them!!!


----------



## drati

*LittleMissBliss*, looks like the strap has been doubled up. Undo the clip on one side, thread through the ring and clip onto the other side so both clips are on the same side.

Thanks dear *Del*, loving that mix of sweet and tough too, love wearing the jacket with more feminine clothes.

*P&P*, I echo Delmilano's sentiments, love seeing the grey on you, looks great with all black (or is the dress dark blue?) clothes.


----------



## meganka

Helena928 said:


> Meganka, your entire outfit and those CLOGS with the Tempete are amazing. I love your jacket too. Who makes it if you don't mind me asking?


 
Sorry Helena that I did not get back to you earlier, did not check this thread for a while... Thanks so much for your compliments!! I just bought this jacket in a local store in Hong Kong and it only cost me $35USD! I love the details on this jacket, I will try to take photos tonight to show you the front & back (has tassels at the back!!!)


----------



## meganka

*drati*, I  your bow tops! May I know which brand are they from? I am going to Auckland again early next month, so I may be able to get them!
The grey is looking good with Ink!! And you wear the leather jacket so well! It fits you perfectly!

*Tokyo*M* & P&P*, love the grey jackets on you both!!! I can't resist grey! Hope I can find my perfect grey leather jacket soon too! 

*Helena*, you look like a star as always! I enjoy seeing your photos a lot!! Thanks for posting!

*Del*M*, *I am with everyone else! Your jacket is so cool!!!


----------



## antakusuma

Oh good good i can't wait for it to slouch! thanks for the info.



drati said:


> ^^^ *antakusuma*, I agree, cross body bags are so useful with young kids, for sure. Perhaps you could do what another tpfer did, tie a knot into the strap. I actually like how the town keeps its shape a little more when carried by the strap. The first does too, although my fbf is so soft now it does slouch majorly. My town is starting to slouch too, it definitely has that potential.


----------



## antakusuma

helena> you made me rethink a green city. your olive is gorgeous!
Susan Lee> love the pop of red. It's Sang RGGH? 
Drati> very slick black coat. and agree that the bow tops are cute!!


----------



## Susan Lee

TY *Delmilano* and *T*!  You are both too sweet 

*Antakusuma*-Yep! Its my Sang RGGH!! A perfect "wearing with jeans" red IMHO!

*Helena*-gorgy pics as always! Congrats on your 09!

*Drati-*love the bow tops with your moto jacket. Very hip tough girl look!

*P&P*-there you go again with your super cute outfits and fab bags as well. Love your boots (are those your Acnes?) and I die for your Papeete SGH! 

*Maxxout*-So good to see you wearing your RT! Glad to hear the smoke is rid from it-nothing worse than smoke leather stink!


----------



## tsuarsawan

*maxxout* love love your RT Work, my Favorite Red.... one hot lady carrying one hot bag...

*P&P* great to have you back doing what you do best sweetie! Rocking your Balenciaga beauties.... Awesome jacket & scarfe. Goes well with your Black GSH Work. aaarrhhh Jimmi is to cute checking you out... God bless him...he must be thinking I have one hot mamma...... You look so cool with your 2008 grey moto jacket & Papeete GSH City...

*LittleMissBliss* you look good in your Sang velo.


----------



## drati

meganka said:


> *drati*, I  your bow tops! May I know which brand are they from? I am going to Auckland again early next month, so I may be able to get them!
> The grey is looking good with Ink!! And you wear the leather jacket so well! It fits you perfectly!



Thanks so much Meganka. The designer of this top is Juliette Hogan: http://www.juliettehogan.com/ You can check on her stockists link, there's a couple of shops in Australia that sell some of her clothes. I saw that this shop in Brisbane is featuring the top in their blog: http://violentgreen.blogspot.com/2010/08/juliette-hogan-nz-textbook-beautiful.html

Will you be in Auckland through work? Juliette Hogan has her own boutique on 170 Ponsonby Rd if you get the chance to pop in.



antakusuma said:


> Drati> very slick black coat. and agree that the bow tops are cute!!



Thank you. I love this coat, it's dark grey and I've had it for more years than I care to remember. Still love wearing it but sadly it is slowly disintegrating. The lining is all fraying and ripping, impossible to repair but I have considered having the lining replaced. Just love this coat to bits, literally, and haven't been able to find anything remotely like it to replace it. 



Susan Lee said:


> *Drati-*love the bow tops with your moto jacket. Very hip tough girl look!



Thank you Susan. You have all helped to convince me that this top is a keeper. I wore it today and have gotten so many compliments already.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Anna*, 

*MissMerion*, aw, thanks Grey + Papeete is an unusual match for sure, but I wanted to try and I thought it worked the nail polish is China Glaze in Recycle, it will look great with your Galet! 

*delmilano*, thank you! I have never had a light grey leather jacket before so I'm really happy I got this one. Crossing my fingers you'll get one someday too!

*Drati*, thank you! The dress is black. I wore all black yesterday, except the jacket and bag

*Meganka*, thank you! The dove grey is a really great color and it gives a totally differnet look from the darkers moto jackets which is a nice change.

Susan, you are too sweet Yes, those are my new Acne boots. I'm very very happy with them!!

*tsuarsawan*,  thank you for your sweet words! Yes, I'm so happy my Jimmi is better now I often take the mod pics before I'm off to work and right before his morning walks so I guess he often looks at me and think "what is she doing?? We are supposed to go out!" LOL!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Helena*, looking hot and chic as always!! Love your blog btw

*Drati*, thanks for sharing info about those lovely tops, they are so cute! Ans you are the Shopper queen

*maxxout*, yay miss RT is out of the chamber! You look stunning and wear this read so well

*tsuarsawan*, my dear friend! I absolutely love Officier and VT...you are so lucky to have both!! Looking great:urock:


----------



## meganka

drati said:


> Thanks so much Meganka. The designer of this top is Juliette Hogan: http://www.juliettehogan.com/ You can check on her stockists link, there's a couple of shops in Australia that sell some of her clothes. I saw that this shop in Brisbane is featuring the top in their blog: http://violentgreen.blogspot.com/2010/08/juliette-hogan-nz-textbook-beautiful.html
> 
> Will you be in Auckland through work? Juliette Hogan has her own boutique on 170 Ponsonby Rd if you get the chance to pop in.



Thanks for your info, *Drati*! They do not have any store in Sydney and I will be in Auckland from Wed-Fri, should be staying in the Langham Hotel. Looks like it's a bit far btw the store and my hotel. May I know does Auckland has Thursday Night shopping too? And where is the best place to do some shopping? TIA!!


----------



## Helena928

Molls said:


> *Helena928* _please_ tell me the name of your Sam Edelman open toe boots in post 3694 - I love them!!!




Hi Molls!!  The style is "Venice" and I got them at Nordstrom Rack a month or two ago! Hope that helps!!


----------



## Helena928

Meganka, I cannot believe that jacket was only $35. It looks so beautiful on you!!

Antaksuma, although I only have 3 b-bags (black city, olive and tempete city with RH - the Olive remains my favorite!) Sorry, I know that doesn't help! 

Susan Lee, P&P - thank you both very much!!!


----------



## drati

*Meganka*, I'll pm you with info.

*P&P*, I love that dress, it's pretty. The grey moto jacket goes so well with black. And thanks, I do like the shopper style a lot but the queen is def *beauxgoris*. 

*maxxout*, stunning RT and looks great on you. Glad the smells are all gone. 

*tsuarsawan*, nice to see you with you bbags. I especially like the officier midday on you although I have a soft spot for very thyme as well. Beautiful.

*angelastoel*, your rouge vif is stunning and I like it against your neutral outfit. You look great, please post more often!


----------



## tsuarsawan

*purses & pugs* thank you sweetie!  I love & feel good wearing both colors.  You must be counting down the days my dear! Your trip is coming up! 
*drati* thank you for your kind words. I have a soft spot for both. 
Your bow top is lovely & you wear the shopper well! You look great always.

*angelastoel *You look beautiful with your gorgeous Rouge VIF! Gorgeous outfit & love your boots! 

*foxymom* your aqua ggh hobo suits you! You carry it well!

*Sandysandiego* Nice Blue Roi GSH! Looks great.

*CaliDreaming* congrats on your new pourpre work. It's beautiful.


----------



## Molls

Helena928 said:


> Hi Molls!! The style is "Venice" and I got them at Nordstrom Rack a month or two ago! Hope that helps!!


 
Yes, thank you! I just ordered a pair .


----------



## Helena928

Molls said:


> Yes, thank you! I just ordered a pair .


 

Yay! and let me say, they're insanely comfortable!!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*drati*, thank you, I love black and always find myself wearing lots of black. But I often brighten the outfits up with a colored Bal

*tsuarsawan*, oh yes...I'm counting down to that trip, so excited!!:girlwhack:


----------



## am2022

Everybody is looking great!!!
Maxxout... that RT is out of this world!!!  You wear it well!!!


----------



## tanj

Omg *Molee808* I love your purse charm.Was that handmade,store bought etc?


----------



## molee808

*amacasa*~ you are right, everyone is looking so great here , inspiring me dress better with my bag 

*tanj*~ thank you! it was handmade with love


----------



## saira1214

Everyone is looking FANTASTIC with their bals! I can't wait to add some of my additions! 

*Diana*: Is that Nacre RGGH!?!?!?! It looks so FAB! How would you describe the color IRL? Sheet white? Any undertones?


----------



## cityoflight

drati : Thank you


----------



## ashxoxo

Helena, you're so fashion forward - I love it!!!


----------



## drati

*Tokyo*, you have the most amazing collection of moto jackets. Love them all on you. Gorgeous.


----------



## Livia1

Oh *Tokyo*, the grey leather jacket


----------



## peppamint

*City of light*, I always adore your posts! You look great as usual!


----------



## peppamint

*Helena*! Wow! You look just like those style bloggers who always have the most fashionable photos and are always being featured in magazines--in short, you look amazing!


----------



## Helena928

Ashxoxo & Peppamint, thank you so much for the sweet compliment!!!


----------



## MissMerion

*Helena928* great style! Love your taste!!! Lovely bag too

*Tokyo* your jackets are TDF!! Which is the name of the first one (brown)? If it's a SS10 colour I tryed it on me this past spring... colour was amazing and leather was soft like silk! And your grey.... mmmm  my favourite!!!


----------



## Sabinalynn

Helena928 you have amazing taste!! great style


----------



## Tokyo

*delmilano,wonderwoman,susan,P&P,helena,tsuarsawan and maganka( how are you doing?)! *Thank you so much for the comment for my previous post,  I am sorry that I can not catch up to reply back recently soon!  

*delmilano,* Thank you M*!!! I am super lucky to own them so I quite to buy a little expensive coat this winter, I will live with the moto jackets &#65288;&#65342;&#65366;&#65342;&#65289;
 oh,  I have always wanted to say since a month ago, the boots from isabella marant are super! (I saw them on a magazine too! oh I love them!!!) You wear them so naturally and beautifully with your moto bag!!!

*helena,*  you look amazing......!!! 

*drati,* Thank you again!!! Finally, the temperture dropped in Japan now I can wear the moto jacket in the evening!  

*Livia,* Thank you so much Livia!!! 

*MissMerion,* Thank you very much!!! The brown one is from 07 called biscuit. The leather is smoothy like particuler 05 bags! BTW, I love your tempete first, you always look stunning with your bags!!!

*City of lights,*  I wanted to mention this, I adore your new hair style! Love your style as always!

*max,  * I have missed many things past weeks, how did you get rid of the smell? Anyway, I am so happy to hear that! Oh, I love love the entire look with RT work!!! The jacket is so cool!

*Susan, * ahh, Sang RGGH PT is A beauty!!! I actually love Red bag on you, looking fabulous!!! 

*Mistty, *T* Finally, I see your noix GGH City! I must say GH city looks great as well as PT ! You must have had a great holiday! You are so pretty !!!


----------



## maxxout

I have been away from this thread for a bit.  I posted and image and ran away...sort of a post and run or a drive-by posting.

So now I want thank you who have commented on my post and cruse around to see what you guys have been up to.

I'll be right back.


----------



## maxxout

*amacasa*
Thank you for the compliment.  Are you posting a mod shot soon? 
Inquiring minds want to know.

*missty4 *
You are looking foxy with that Noix City. Haven&#8217;t &#8220;seen&#8221; you around the forum and now know why. Looks like a great vacation.

*Delmilano*
Loving the grey twiggy and that cool jacket.  You have such a great wardrobe.

*bag'hem all*
 That Cypress Sunday is gorgy and I love your grey dress with the sparkly top.

Cool pic *angelastoel*


*drati *
I&#8217;m dying over your 06 camel pt&#8230;*dying*.


----------



## maxxout

*Susan Lee *
Thank you luv&#8230;.but smoke is not as bad as that &#8220;floral&#8221; scent from LMB.
You look so good with that red bag. It looks so good with your hair color and love the top you have on.   You really look pretty in these pictures

*purses & pugs* 
You are so generous with so many posts of your bags and outfits (so many ideas to borrow) My favorite post is the one with the 08 jacket and jimmi.  You look really great in that jacket and I love how jimmi is looking at you.  He loves you so much.

*tsuarsawan*
RT is my favorite red too.  Returning the hotness to you darlin.  That Officer and the Vert Thyme both with exactly the right H look great on you.

*Pinkiestarlet* 
Yummy sorbet and whacked out image.   Like how all the stripes work together in the pic. This is like a little artwork.

*molee808*
Ooohhh we get to see you.  Is that a new charm? It looks more brown than the one I know.  You look great,really great and I love the red bag with that charm.

*cityoflight* 
Always looking fine&#8230;that 06 rouge vif box is really nice. You must have a big collection of new and many older bags, yes?  

*Helena928*   spiffy as always...nice mod shots


----------



## maxxout

*Tokyo*
You so insanely rock this look.  If I were a guy I would want you to be my girlfriend. 
As I have said before, you are the queen of cool.  The last 3 images with different jackets are so freaking sexy and understated.  My favorite look of any post ever posted&#8230;brown one possibly my favorite.

It just doesn&#8217;t get better than this.  
It doesn&#8217;t.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Maxxout*, thanks for your sweet comment, Jimmi often stops and look at me when I take these pics and I guess he thinks I'm a weirdo! I do it quite often because of my blog, so might as well post some here too

*tokyo*, I need to comment again, I'm always blown away by your pics! You rock the moto jackets and I love your style!! I totally agree with Maxxout.


----------



## delmilano

*maxxout* : thank you for your kind words maxxout, your red work is a killer, love that bag on you.
*tokyo* : arigato gosaimasu *M*, glad that you like the Isabel marant boots on me, they are very comfy which i love, medium heels, perfect for me. your bal jacket collection is making my heart sing. i wear them very much too in winter, with a pull over underneath, zipped half way up. but when it's under 8°C, i have to wear a coat because it gets too chilly.
*P&P* : what can i say... GORGEOUS black jacket, you look fab with it. this is another jacket that rocks my heart and makes me dizzy when i look at it. it's called love...
so many gorgeous red bals around, love them all. 
*COL *: you still have the rouge vif box, it's such a cute bag, love it on you *P*.


----------



## cityoflight

*Tokyo* : Thank you! 

I adore your all your jackets! , only wish i could find one with silver zip

*maxxout* : Thank you! i only have a fews of oldies and some new bags from last year not so many bags laft in my collection ^_^


*del* : I did sold this rough vif box and then got a chance to buy it back again ^_^


----------



## tsuarsawan

*maxxout* thank you sweetie!  Your RT Work has me  I had to have another peek... I hope I can find a RT as good as yours some day.
Love you style...

*Tokyo *your welcome hun! Your the Queen of the Moto jackets!  Love love them all.....

*Anna_525* gorgeouse gardens & you look great carrying your Galet RH City.

*Nanaz* I love your GGH Anthra City. Anthra with GGH is my favorite combo. You wear it well.

*P&P* aawwhhh Chanel so classic! You rock Chanel bags my lovely as much as you rock the Balenciaga bags..  I adore the 08 black moto jacket on you. It suits you so much sweetie.


----------



## molee808

*maxxout*~ hee.. everyone look so great here, make me want to be part of it too ... yah, the charm is my second try in bronze 
your RT work look so great on you  love it! I haven't seen one IRL... but, I'm pretty sure I will 

*Susan Lee*~ love your red (sang?) city and beautiful white top!

*purses & pugs*~ you and your bags are generous! I always enjoy your mod shots and your huge bal collection 

*tsuarsawan*~ your Vert Thyme w/ GGH combo just making me 

*foxymom*~ aqua hobo looks perfect on you

hooray for everyone and our beautiful Bals!!!


----------



## heavenlyn

*Initialed*: LOVE the jacket on you!


----------



## tsuarsawan

thanks *molee808*  She has that effect on me too! 
Your charm on your Sang twiggy is adorable.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Del*, sweet *M* you made me smile with that comment, it sure is love! thank you! And soon it will be moto jacket weather for you as well

*molee808*, thank you so much! I _adore_ that cute little Bal bag charm! I usually don't do charms, but this one I would love to have. May i ask where you got it from?

*tsuarsawan*, thank you so much sweet *T*! I must admit I love my Chanel Jumbo as much as my Bals. I have been wanting one since I was a little girl so I guess you can say it is my UHG! And it goes really well to the Bal jackets


----------



## purses & pugs

*molee808*, your Sang Twiggy is so cute and again, that little Bal bag charm is the cutest thing ever!

*Helena*, stylish as always! Love your outfit with the black Bal, red shoes and white jacket!

*COL*, the Box is a cute little bag and you wear it so well!

*Nanaz*, love, love, love your Anthra GGH City! And you look great! But I love my black GGH even more hehe, you know what I mean...thihi

*Fashion*, your weekender is so pretty and I also love this style. Fit TONS of stuff!!

*Anna*, wow beautiful pics! You look gorgeous and the Galet is stunning You need to post more often sweetie

*initialed*, beautiful jacket, you rock it!

*heavenlyn*, congrats with your first Bbag! Blue Roi is a very pretty color.


----------



## Anna_525

*tsuarsawan*, thanks, tha Gardens were truly gorgeous! I hear it is pretty even in the winter so we will definitely go back and visit when the seasons change.

*P&P*, thanks, sweetie!!! I don't give myself that much opportunity to take photos with my bags....will do!!


----------



## delmilano

*Nanaz* : i can see why this bag is your fav, you look naturally chic with it.
*COL* : you rock this bag, glad you got this very delicious box back, didn't even know that you let the first one go. it's so great to see you posting pics again. missed your pics so much.
*p&p* : it's the leather weather here, in one day, the temperature went down to about 10°C. i wore my navy yesterday, almost too cold to leave it open. i must say it again, the black with silver zippers looks gorgeous on you. love it. so rock&roll chic.
*tsuarsawan* : your VT is a beauty. have you received your amethyst courier? can't wait to see some mod pics.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Del*, thanks again, I think the black with silver zips is my favorite. I love the rock & roll chicness! Wow, I must say I love your VF WE! And you really managed to capture it's true color. Most Bal colors are hard to capture in photos but VF must be one of the hardest! Gorgeous bag on a gorgeous lady


----------



## delmilano

thanks P&P for your kind words. VF is indeed hard to capture in pics, you know how beautiful this color is IRL since you own a city rh. it's one of the best leather & color bal ever made. so your black jacket is your fav? i am not surprised, it goes with everything, such a great combo with silver, i love it best of all the black jackets combo.


----------



## purses & pugs

^I agree, VF is an incredible color and the leather on those bags are out of this world. My VF RH City has the best leather of all my Bbags, hands down! And yes, black w/silver zips is the best black combo IMHO, I love that the zippers stands out.


----------



## miuuuuu!

Hi CaliDreaming and Ladylu1, just trying to decide between a Pourpre Work and City and here you are, modelling both! 
Great colour! Did you also have trouble deciding the style/size? What made the difference for you? Thank you!


----------



## initialed

*heavenlyn* & *purses & pugs* -  Thank you!!


----------



## molee808

purses & pugs said:


> *molee808*, thank you so much! I _adore_ that cute little Bal bag charm! I usually don't do charms, but this one I would love to have. May i ask where you got it from?



Thank you p&p! That's my handmade baby bal


----------



## purses & pugs

molee808 said:


> Thank you p&p! That's my handmade baby bal



Handmade??? Wow, I'm impressed! Can i order one from you? You could do big business on this


----------



## mochafaye

molee808, your handmade mini bbag charm is tooo cute.....!!!!!!


----------



## molee808

thank you again *p&p* and *mochafaye*  

lets see how many minis I need to make for getting a big one:lolots:


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^^count me in... I want a mini BB charm


----------



## tsuarsawan

*P&P* your Chanel indeed goes really well with the Bal jackets! I think you did well to purchase this classic Chanel. I so want a Jumbo too! Maybe next year...

*Anna_525* your welcome.  Worth another trip, gorgeous gardens..

*delmilano* thanks sweetie, love my VT. My Amethyst arrived this morning.she's a beauty. downloading pics


----------



## drati

Sorry I can't mention everyone here but I adore ALL the photos. 

*molee808* and *COL*, love the look of the monochrome clothing with the pop of the red bags. Both the twiggy and box are so cute in red, looks great. The red shoes are a nice touch COL.

*Fashion1*, beautiful and very rare WE. Love it on you.

*Nanaz*, looking very smart. Great combo.

*Anna_525*, beautiful pics, I really like galet against black. Love this taupe grey.

*initialed*, jacket weather. Yay! Nice to see yours again.

*Del*, you know I adore your two WEs, love this vf beauty. Looks great with your outfit.

*angelastoel*, another great photo. You are so pretty.

*justpeachy4397*, your tempete WE is a beauty.


----------



## Anna_525

Thanks, *drati*, I agree with the galet against the black. The distressing details come out!

*Molee808*, do share, how did you do your mini Bbag? Or maybe if you don't want to share, are you thinking of creating a mini Bbag line? So cute!


----------



## molee808

ha ha *tsuarsawan* I'm sure I have you on my mini list 

 thank you *drati*! I'm still trying to get used to wearing bright colors 

*Anna*, I've shared how I started making the mini here http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/do-you-add-charms-your-bbags-do-you-52792-109.html (post# 1629)
I'm sure you can make one too if you have some time and love to do crafts


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^ thanks *molee808 *


----------



## drati

*COL*, your canard jacket looks great with black. I wasn't sure how canard would look against all black but it's lovely. It must be getting colder in Paris, both you and Del are rocking your jackets.


----------



## initialed

*drati* - Thank you!


----------



## tsuarsawan

*delmilano *I love love your 07 VF WE weekender on you... Gorgeous leather on this babe & you look great carrying big bags. Love your style!
:urock:
*justpeachy4397* your look great with your Tempete weekender! Gorgeous!

*Sabinalynn* what a gorgeous pic of your Black RH Day & darling daughter....

*cityoflight* looking great in your moto jacket!


----------



## purses & pugs

*tsuarsawan*, you ROCK the Amethyst Courier!! you wear it so well And Amethyst is just gorgeous And the VT GGH Day is so beautiful, I lvoe this combo!

*angelastoel*, love your FC and your outfit!

*justpeachy4397*, the WE is such a great style and I love Tempete!

*Sabinalynn*, awww...what a cute pic! You both look adorable

*COL*, looking super hot in the Bal jacket!


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^thanks my dear friend. I am having so much fun with my *Amethyst* & I do adore my VT....


----------



## cityoflight

*drati* : yes, its getting cold here . good time to take my jacket out for a fresh air ^_^ 

i still never wear the brown one yet find it hard to chose cloth that match 

*tsuarsawan* , purses & pugs : Thank you ^_^


*del* : will you go to Balenciaga presentation of S/S 2011 collection on oct 12?  ^_^


----------



## delmilano

*tsuarsawan :* thanks hon for your sweet words. i love the WE, it's not the bag i use often at all but there's so much of the VF gorgeous leather. a great bag to "pet".
and yes!!! you got your courier, wow, that amethyst color looks stunning on your black outfit, i say, this is a PERFECT bag and color for you. gorgeous.
*COL* : do you start wearing your canard jacket now? i have my navy on today, it's getting cold isn't it? you look great with yours, love the canard shade on your outfit *P*.


----------



## delmilano

cityoflight said:


> *del* : will you go to Balenciaga presentation of S/S 2011 collection on oct 12?  ^_^



is the invitation the collection announcement rectangular card they sent a few weeks ago? i haven't looked at what was written on them.
but why not, are you going?


----------



## purses & pugs

*Del *and *COL*, oh I'm so jealous!!! If I had the chance to go to that I would RUN over there immideately and be the first in line:girlwhack:


----------



## tsuarsawan

delmilano said:


> *tsuarsawan :* thanks hon for your sweet words. i love the WE, it's not the bag i use often at all but there's so much of the VF gorgeous leather. a great bag to "pet".
> and yes!!! you got your courier, wow, that amethyst color looks stunning on your black outfit, i say, this is a PERFECT bag and color for you. gorgeous.
> *COL* : do you start wearing your canard jacket now? i have my navy on today, it's getting cold isn't it? you look great with yours, love the canard shade on your outfit *P*.


 
thanks *del*  VF has the yummiest leather. You are so lucky to own VF & you wear it well. WE suits you very much....


----------



## cityoflight

*del *: i just recived an invitation card last week , it would be nice if we can go together ^_^

*purses & pugs *: i'm sure i can bring a friend with me only if you want to be with us ^_~


----------



## purses & pugs

^aww, that is a sweet thought *COL*! I'm going to Italy this Friday and will be there for a week so can't go anywhere else after that in a while. Otherwise I would fly down to you girls asap, haha


----------



## cityoflight

*purses & pugs* :  it would be nice if we can have tpf meeting in Paris someday ^_^


----------



## purses & pugs

^absolutely! I haven't been to Paris in ages, in fact only been there once, so I would love to come and have a meetup someday

sorry for chatting y'all :back2topic:


----------



## Sabinalynn

thanks so much tsuarsawan and purses & pugs!!!


----------



## delmilano

cityoflight said:


> *del *: i just recived an invitation card last week , it would be nice if we can go together ^_^
> 
> *purses & pugs *: i'm sure i can bring a friend with me only if you want to be with us ^_~



yes, it'd be fun to go there together. 
come and join us p&p, paris is just an hour away from italy.  by the way i love your new mod shots, you have a great collection of jackets and bags.


----------



## Tokyo

*City of light, *Thank you ! 
You are so rocking with your moto jacket with black jeans and converse!

*Tsuasarwasn,* Thank you again!
 Amethyste is so beautiful on you! VT Day is very elegant!!! 

*max,* ohhh, what do you want?! I never had this greatest compliment even from my dh.  
 Thank you so much max,but you are the one who writes coolest and funniest sentences on this forum!

*P&P, *Thank you again! I must tell you again that love the boots on you and they go with your moto jacket so well! 

*delmilano, * M*, It is great to see your weekender again! (I wish I was as tall as you are!) It must be a beautiful sight that you are walking paris with the weekender just like that! btw, We coludn`t manage to go to France this summer due to a contraction of  new job this year. We are strongly hoping to make it happen next year (Saddly it has been over 5 years since we went to our own place last time!) However, whenever I get a chance, I will get in touch with you!


----------



## delmilano

*drati *: thanks dear *D*, you and i are WE lovers, this style gives us so much of the bal yummy leather, doesn't it? you should pull your WEs out for more mod pics, with the bal jacket for example. 

*tokyo* : dear *M*san, you are too kind. arigato gosaimasu.im sure you do rock the WE sweetie, it isn't about height, it's about how you feel when you carry the bag. i don't use the VF WE often because i don't want it to be squeezed in the métro when it's crowded.
do come to paris, it would be lovely to see you. i want to visit tokyo so bad too, if i make it there, will let you know too.  would love to see your grey bal jacket IRL, it's sooooooo pretty, and many of your gorgeous bags.


----------



## purses & pugs

delmilano said:


> yes, it'd be fun to go there together.
> come and join us p&p, paris is just an hour away from italy.  by the way i love your new mod shots, you have a great collection of jackets and bags.



haha, oh yes that would have been fun! Not sure my BF thinks it will be as much fun though, me "escaping" from Italy But I've been thinking to take a long weekend in Paris sometime, maybe spring? We'll see. And then we can definitely meet up


----------



## purses & pugs

Tokyo said:


> *P&P, *Thank you again! I must tell you again that love the boots on you and they go with your moto jacket so well!


Thanks! These Acne boots are super comfy and you are right, they go very well with the moto jackets


----------



## Susan Lee

*Del*-love your outfit with your WE! You wear that style so well!! And so much luscious VF leather on one bag...tdf 

*P&P*-too much fabulousness for one forum. I seriously need a pair of those Acnes (do they run big? small?)

*T*-The courier style looks amazing on you!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Tokyo*-I DIE over all your jackets and how they look on you. They were made for you!!!! 

*Violetgirl*-lovely Plomb! And your eyes-whoa!!! Stunning!


----------



## tsuarsawan

*Susan Lee* thanks my dear! 

*Tokyo* thank you for your kind comments. I am really loving the pop colors. Perhaps because my age is creeping up on me... I find myself loving the 08 colors so much.......keep rocking your gorgy moto jackets & beautiful bags.....

*purses & pugs* your B sunnies and flats look great on you. aawww love the pic with pugs in the back ground. He is just so adorable..... I want to crab that gorgeous 08 Sapphire RH City & your 05 Rouge Theatre City is one hot bag.......It is my favorite B Red.....
I want...
Love what your wearing in the Tempete GSH City pic. Nice outfit.. Well what can I say about your VF & moto jackets???.:urock:


----------



## purses & pugs

*Susan*, haha you are funny. The Acne boots run true to size. I'm always a sz 39 and I have these in 39 too, they fit perfectly

*tsuarsawan*, thanks for you super sweet comment Sappire is one of my favorite bags, every time I take her out of the dustbag I'm just amazed by this gorgoeus shade of purple! RT City is also a bag I will _never_ let go, I love it! And thanks for the outfit complement, this day was the kick off day with work so had to be nicely dressed


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^I think Red & Purple look best on blondes...  My favorite colors...
Sappire is a beautiful deep & luscious Purple. RT is the perfect Red....


----------



## LittleMissBags

*City of light* - I  your pumps - where did you find them? tia!


----------



## cityoflight

LittleMissBags : i got them from burberry ,  about 4-5years ago ^_^


----------



## LittleMissBags

cityoflight said:


> LittleMissBags : i got them from burberry , about 4-5years ago ^_^


 
Wow, cool! They looked Louboutin-esque with the stud detailing


----------



## Samia

*Sabinalynn*,you look great and your daughter is so cute!

*cityoflight *, that jacket is gorgeous!


----------



## HermesvsChanel

I love this thread soo much


----------



## HermesvsChanel

... thanks for the amazing pictures everyone


----------



## HermesvsChanel

*Pursesandpugs:* I just discovered your blog and I'm in love!!


----------



## bag'hem all

Thanks *drati, wonderwoman, Susan Lee and tsuarsawan *. Haven't been browsing this thread for a while. Love everyone's mod pics. Quite inspiring  keep 'em coming!


----------



## HermesvsChanel

bag'hem all said:


> Thanks *drati, wonderwoman, Susan Lee and tsuarsawan *. Haven't been browsing this thread for a while. Love everyone's mod pics. Quite inspiring  keep 'em coming!


 
Woow you also have an amazing collection.


----------



## HermesvsChanel

I will soon make pictures of my officier work!


----------



## Susan Lee

*WW*- *B*!  You ROCK the PT!! Congrats!!! Now you need a giant city!!


----------



## cityoflight

Samia : Thank you


----------



## wonderwoman9

Thanks susan! Love this bag!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

I'm loving your anthra pt, tonkamama!


----------



## MissMerion

*Wonderwoman* what a beautiful noix gsh PT!!! 

*Tonkamama* love your anthra gsh, it seems to be so pillowy!!!


----------



## ashxoxo

Colour is delish *MissMerion*!


----------



## tonkamama

*Everyone's Bal bags look amazing..*.  wish to have them all!!  

*CaliDreaming & MissMerion ~* Thank you


----------



## tsuarsawan

*MissMerion* gorgeous Acquamarine GGH city! Love this combo...

*initialed* looking good with your FC. I want a FC too...

*Spork* love ypur Black city!

*Aventine* lovely 05 Chocolate Twiggy & that dessert looks yummy...

*Tonkamama *you look great with your 2010 F/W Anthra P/T

*Wonderwoman* not sure, but I cant see your pic on my screen


----------



## MissMerion

*Ashxoxo* and *Tsuarsawan* thank you so much girls!


----------



## HermesvsChanel

Beautiful anthra tonkamama


----------



## am2022

Shockboogie.. good to see you here...  Love the top!!! Is this ella moss one shoulder top?  I was going to buy the nude one from shopbop but reviews say it runs large???

By the way, to help you remember  - U.S.T. Manila, christian louboutin sale saks december 2008,  I inquired about a certain style that you got?
Love the bbag by the way!


----------



## shockboogie

^^ Hey amacasa! Yes I do remember you!

Thank you so much! The top is actually from American Apparel - it's called Sensuality or something like that. The material is so nice and so much better than any of the  other AA stuff. It's oversized though - that's the smallest size they have - the one I'm wearing.

So happy to be part of Balenciaga forum now with you!


----------



## am2022

Well now... im glad we have the same addiction!!!  Balenciaga , Louboutins and Chanel...  So, i remember searching for the Clou Noeud 3 months ago here in TPF and of course it led me to your pics!!! Ha ha!!! Love those in nude..  maybe this december!!!

Now, i got tons of PMs on the kirkwood talons... did you happen to be one of those?  



shockboogie said:


> ^^ Hey amacasa! Yes I do remember you!
> 
> Thank you so much! The top is actually from American Apparel - it's called Sensuality or something like that. The material is so nice and so much better than any of the other AA stuff. It's oversized though - that's the smallest size they have - the one I'm wearing.
> 
> So happy to be part of Balenciaga forum now with you!


----------



## petot

Cityoflights: Your flats look so cute, are they comfy? Very comfy? 
Can I ask where they're from? Thanks


----------



## shockboogie

amacasa said:


> Well now... im glad we have the same addiction!!!  Balenciaga , Louboutins and Chanel...  So, i remember searching for the Clou Noeud 3 months ago here in TPF and of course it led me to your pics!!! Ha ha!!! Love those in nude..  maybe this december!!!
> 
> Now, i got tons of PMs on the kirkwood talons... did you happen to be one of those?



You better get those Clous before your size sells out! I am in love with the talons... If only I can find a sale pair! Know where I can find it?


----------



## initialed

*tsuarsawan* - Thanks!


----------



## Helena928

wonderwoman, love your noix!!

Aventine, beautiful bag and beautiful picture!! DROOL!!!!! 

Miss Merion, wow, the color combo here is absolutely stunning!!!

Shockboogie, your outfit is HOT!!


----------



## Crazyinlv

Helena928 Love the Black, Black and Black w/grey top!!


----------



## shockboogie

Thank you *Helena*


----------



## tonkamama

*tsuarsawan & HermesvsChanel ~* Thank you!  

*MissMerion ~* love the color of your Acquamarine GGH city!


----------



## MissMerion

*tonkamama* 

*Helena928* thank you! Your outfits are always  congrats on your great style!!

*shockboogie* congrats on your first Bbag!!


----------



## ashxoxo

*Helena*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love your style!!!! Can't say it enough!!! Thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

*shockboogie* I totally stalk you on the Chanel forum, congrats on your first Bal!! I love your boots, skirt and top - where are they from? Thanks !!


----------



## HerRubySlippers

*Soisi*, I ADORE your Sienna First, just look fabulous on you!  Really, really fab!


----------



## cityoflight

petot said:


> Cityoflights: Your flats look so cute, are they comfy? Very comfy?
> Can I ask where they're from? Thanks



Thank you! they are from burberry and yes they are comfy


----------



## delmilano

*p&p and CHLOEGLAMOUR* : you girls are looking fab, two beautiful blonds. i love the tpfer meeting up pics, gorgeous!!!
*COL* : dear *P*, i love the bal jackets on you, thoseshoess with gold studs are so pretty. i finally got an invitation, just hope there won't be a metro strike that day.


----------



## cityoflight

delmilano : Thank you! and i would like to say Thank you again for letting me know about a Khaki jacket , i'm going to take it home tomorrow  ^_^

about oct 12 , i hope we can make it ^_^


----------



## ashxoxo

**A** and *Chloeglamour* . . . you are both beautiful ladies and with the Bals thrown in the mix I bet you were turning a lot of heads!


----------



## tsuarsawan

Two beautiful blondes with 2 gorgeous BB bags meeting up & having fun....
Love the pics *P&P* & *CG*..  *Bellisimi   *

I can see a small  Balenciaga carry bag your holding* P&P*


----------



## tsuarsawan

*cityoflight* gorgeous bag & jacket. Love your shoes..
Are those Chopard bracelets both yours?? 

*shockboogie* gorgeous bag, you look great!

*zebrakit* love you City!

*Soisi *wow Portugal must be wonderful... Looking good with your Sienna First....


----------



## cityoflight

tsuarsawan : Thank you!

about Chopard bracelets , i can only dreaming about them 
i went to a party there and took some pics of their new collection ^_^


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^ooohhh I thought perhaps you made the purchase for one of them.

Beautiful aren't they? I dream of owing something Chopard too....
I dont think its going to happen in this life time for me....:lolots:


----------



## Crazyinlv

P&P/CG Wonderful Pics  you guys look Fabulous!!!


----------



## wonderwoman9

Awesome pic *A*!! Thanks for posting it! You both look so beautiful!


----------



## vlore

Great pics *P&P* and *CG*!!!! You both look beautiful and how awesome that you were able to meet!


----------



## shockboogie

Pinkalicious said:


> *shockboogie* I totally stalk you on the Chanel forum, congrats on your first Bal!! I love your boots, skirt and top - where are they from? Thanks !!




*Pinkalicious* - Heehee! My heart still belongs to Chanel even though I've been using my Balenciaga almost everyday now!

Thank you so much, dear. My suede boots are from Barneys Coop label, top from American Apparel, and skirt from Hysteric Glamour (picked it up when I was in Tokyo). 


*TSUARSAWAN* - Thank you too, hun!


----------



## Anna_525

*P&P and ChloeG,* how exciting is it that you met up? It is always nice to spend a day with someone with the same passion for bags


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

thanks for your sweet comments gals, you are all so nice !!!

we spent a beautiful shopping day in milan ,P&P is a gorgoeus  sweet viking ...i didn't buy any balenciaga stuff (almost everything was sold out!) ...but p&p bought something "unique" .....


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^^*P&P* please make the reveal soon......


----------



## purses & pugs

*delmilano, ashxoxo, tsuarsawan, Crazyinlv, wonderwoman *B*, vlore and Anna* - thank you so much for your super sweet comments!!! 

It was so great to meet up with a fellow tpf-er with the same Bal addiction! As you can see in the pics **F** is a very petite and cute blond girl! I felt like a giant viking next to her and she looks like my little sister, so we made a lot of jokes about that

**T**, I will show you what I got in an little while! I promise


----------



## drati

*P&P* and *CG*, love the pics of you both. You both look stunning and I can see that you had lots of fun together.

*COL*, nice to see your brown (is it muscade?) Bal jacket, looks great. You wear these jackets so well. So you'll be getting the other khaki one? Can't wait to see, congrats.

*Soisi*, I always love your pics and I agree, your siena first is gorgeous. Do you wear her without the strap?

*shockboogie*, I like your look. Congrats on your first Bal.

*Zebrakit*, what colour is your city, is it anthra?


----------



## MissMerion

*P&P* and *CG* you are so gorgeous Gals!!!  It must have been great fun!


----------



## HerRubySlippers

*samantha evons*, every time I see a pix of that gorgeous Pourpre I swoon!  So beautiful, I may have to find some one day.
*
P&P and chloeglamour*... how completely fun!  You both look fabulous and I can just imagine what a treat the day must have been.  

*cityoflight and angelastoel*, you are rockin' your Firsts!  Beautiful.  And I love each color.  Thanks for the close up of the Chopard, I don't believe I have truly seen it's color until now.


----------



## Pinkalicious

*P&P + chloeglamour* it's so nice to see you together, I loved that little something P&P picked up at the Bal store!!!

*cityoflight *I'm in awe, I love your outfits and diamonds!

thanks *shockboogie*!


----------



## mmmoon

*cityoflight*> WOW! Are those Chopard bling bling yours???? *sweats* I love your Moto jacket too! Great photos as always!

*P&P/CG*> Such nice pictures of the 2 of you! What could be better than 2 Bal girls posing outside a Bal boutique in Italy??!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

MissMerion said:


> *P&P* and *CG* you are so gorgeous Gals!!!  It must have been great fun!


thanks my bella buddy


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

mmmoon said:


> *P&P/CG*> Such nice pictures of the 2 of you! What could be better than 2 Bal girls posing outside a Bal boutique in Italy??!!


thanks...we stopped an italian elegant man outside bal store ,asking for one picture...he ended up taking 4
first picture is better imo and was taken by P&p boyfriend


----------



## mere girl

^^ - I love the pics of you two!
I haven't posted on here before - but I do so love my anthra RH City! I have worn it nearly every day since I got it! anthra F/W 10


----------



## cityoflight

*tsuarsawan* : yes, they are truly beautiful and i can only admire them 

*drati* : THank you*D* ^_^  
i think the color calls muscade .
i just got my khaki jacket yesterday , i think they still have 1 left in size 42.
will post pic soon ^_^

*HerRubySlippers* : Thank you 

*Pinkalicious *: Thank you!  sadly i can only took a picture of that chopard pieces but i can't affort to buy one ^_^

*mmmoon *: oh! those chopard are my dream i can only bring a pictures of them home 

i do have some more pics 


















this is not balenciaga bag but its a carpet and chair in Bal Printemps


----------



## shockboogie

Thanks *drati*! I hope this won't be my last


----------



## MissMerion

*meganka* I really love the shade of your tempete PT (it has blue undertone while mine has grey undertone) and the black ggh is so sloucy and yummie!!!


----------



## delmilano

*meganka* : you rock!!! love both pts on you, the outfits are really cute too.


----------



## Susan Lee

*CG*-LOVE your grey cardigan/shrug! Where did you find it? Its beautiful!


----------



## tsuarsawan

*cityoflight* thanks for the pics, I could only imigine how much that diamond necklace is worth...

*meganka *your Black GGH looks amazing on you.


----------



## Soisi

*HerRubySlippers*, *tsuarsawan* and *drati* - Thank you!

The strap is actually there, just hiding behind the bag. In Portugal I mostly wore her by the strap on my shoulder to keep hands-free.


----------



## flower71

I am new around here, but I must say your pics are really great!
*Cityoflight*, lovely jacket you got, muscade...in 42 ??? That should be my size..!
Chopard jewellery, le rêve!
*Chloeglamour and P&P*, you are rocking Balenciaga!
*meganka[, a real beauty!*


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

Look the pics here!! ^^^ahhh, printemps!! 

Me on Friday


----------



## meganka

*MissMerion*, thank you! even the tempete color varies on different bags too! i really like the leather & color of mine, it is far more versatile than i expected it to be. and yea, the black ggh pt is really so slouchy! 

*del*M**, thank you dear!!! i love PTs on you too! you are my inspiration!

*tsuarsawan*, thank you! i love your amethyst courier too! it looks amazing on you!

thank you *flower71*!

*angelwings*, you are so pretty! the pivoine sgh city looks really feminine and suits you very well!

*COL*, i like your studs sandals! and OMG, the Chopard DIAMONDSSS bracelet(?) is unbelievable!!! it's a stunning piece of ART! Thanks for sharing with us! It look my breathe away!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Wonderwonan *B**, your Noix GSH PT is delicious! I love it on you

*tonka*, you always look so great and the black PT is stunning!

*MissMerion*, holy crap, that Aquamarine GGH is incredible gorgeous!!! I'm drooling here

*shockboogie*, great to see you here! and many congrats on your firt Bal, you are rocking it:urock:

*Helena*, great outfits with your black City!

*angelastoel*, your Violet First is so cute!

*COL*, love the moto jacket on you and your studded sandals are totally TDF!!!

*angelwings_hk*, cute pics! Is the twiggy 2010 VD?

*Meganka*, your outfits are so cute and I want your Miu Miu flats! I love Tempete, it is one of my favorite neutral colors! And you rock that gorgeous black GGH PT

*Samantha*, Pourpre is such a pretty color!

*Sosi*, beautiful pic with your Sienna and those pretty flowers!

*aalinne*, the BC MU is super cute and love your ankle boots!


----------



## purses & pugs

*drati*, thank you! Yes, we definitely had a lot of fun

*MissMerion*, thank you, we had a great time and I love Italy! Will definitely go back!!

* HerRubySlippers*, thanks so much! That day was so much fun

*Pinkalicious*, thank you! I love that little goodie I picked up there 

*mmmoon*, thank you os much! It was the first time I went to a Bal store with someone that is just as crazy about Bal as myself!! So nice not to drag a friend or BF in that just want to get out as quickly as possible

*mere girl*, thank you and you look great with your Anthra!

*flower*, thank you! Bal is the best, isn't it!


----------



## purses & pugs

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> thanks...we stopped an italian elegant man outside bal store ,asking for one picture...he ended up taking 4
> first picture is better imo and was taken by P&p boyfriend



LOL at this comment dear *F* The elegant man was indeed very helpful!


----------



## cityoflight

*tsuarsawan* : That necklace have a total of 100 karat of diamond  i can't imagine how much will it cost 

*flower71* : Thank you! i belive Bal Printemps have Khaki size 42 ^_^

*meganka* : Thank you! I totally agree that chopard has an amazing jewelly collection and i can only dream about ^_^

*purses & pugs *: Thank you! I love a black with silver zip on you,really cool!


----------



## flower71

*COF*: Thanks for the info, it's gone at the Bal printemps, sold very fast...But I am waiting for another one (pin) hopefully this week!


----------



## taskelover

P&P, gorgeous mod pics as always... Thanks for sharing your trips pics! Love them! 

Keep going ladies, love to see mod pics!


----------



## egglet

cityoflight: the leather on your pourpre is gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## envyme

Dang, you Balenciaga girls are so gorgeous and stylish!!


----------



## mmmoon

*CG/P&P*> I bet there are as many elegant men in Italy as there are handsome men! Italian men are yummy! LOL!  Would love to spend at least a month in Italy when I have the chance to someday! 

*P&P*> Can I ask what size your black Moto jacket is? Do you like it zipped up or not at all?


----------



## Line C

Helena928 with a face like yours, no one will ever notice your bag!! You are beautiful!


----------



## MissMerion

*P&P* thank you for your compliment on my acqua, I'm so happy to have found it!!!  Come back soon to Italy! Next time come to visit Turin, our beautiful city! I'm sure you will like it!


----------



## purses & pugs

*COL*, thank you! I love the silver zippers on the jacket Love your Pourpre PT, this is such a gorgeous deep red. 

*taskelover*, thank you very much, we had a great trip!

*mmmoon*, oh yes, there were a lot of nice eye candy in Italy But I brought my own from Norway as well
My black moto jacket is a sz 38. I wear it unzipped and I like it best that way. Also my check is quite large so they do not look so good zipped up anyway

*Line*, I aboslutely LOVE the Outremer on you and you are such a beautiful girl!

*MissMerion*, oh are you from Turin as well? I definitely have to pay that city a visit the next time I come to Italy! I absolutely love Italy, lovely food, wine, culture and people!


----------



## drati

*MissMerion*, your galet pt is beautiful. Love your picture.

*emmababy*, your pictures are cute. Love the colour reversal. Great bags. 

*COL*, beautiful poupre, it pops so nicely on your blue top. Funny too, I wore my canard jacket and 05 black WE on Tues too (I posted a pic). Alas I dress much more conservatively than you, your look is a whole lot more interesting. 

*Helena*, your olive city always looks great. Your outfit is so comfy but stylish.

*Meganka*, love how blue your tempete looks in these pictures.

*Soisi*, great pic again, keep them coming! Your siena first is so beautiful, don't see much siena here anymore but it's one of the best Bal browns. is this your friend or sister in the pic? You look great together. Hope you had a nice holiday.

*Aalinne*, black cherry is perfect against your blues. I wish I could wear heels like you.

*P&P*, I love seeing your holiday pictures. You must have had a great time.


----------



## delmilano

*Cityoflight *: stylish as always dear *P*, love the flats, pourpre is gorgeous, love your black we, so slouchy.
*drati *: love the canard jacket on you, plomb is TDF, your we too *D*.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Susan Lee said:


> *CG*-LOVE your grey cardigan/shrug! Where did you find it? Its beautiful!


 HI SUSAN ... ciao sorry for my late reply , i bought it in MILAN  and it is from a brand called KAOS 

THERE IS ONE LEFT ON. YOOX.COM  just now 


*missm*E*  love your beautiful galet gsh and i am happy that you are using and loving it *

*cityoflight*P* you are so stylish and i love your blog  thanks for spy pictures *

*megan ! love your tempete and also miu miu flats *

* mmon you should come to milan :there are a lot of elegant  handsome men  for you*

*ciao p&p , hope you willl come back soonin milan *


----------



## cityoflight

*flower71* : I hope you will find the jacket you want soon ^_^

*egglet *: Thank you ^_^

*purses & pugs* : i heard that next season jacket will have silver zip may be i can have one similar but not as beautiful as yours ^_^

*drati *: dear *D* , we are bag and jacket twin 

*delmilano* : Thank you ja  ^_^

*CHLOEGLAMOUR* : Thank you so much *F*  for visiting my blog! i'm still learning


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Drati, love your outfit with the plomb  day !


----------



## MissMerion

*P&P* yes, me and CG are not so far, indeed we live really close! Next time you MUST come to Turin and taste delicious chocolate "gianduia"!! 

*Drati*  I love your leather jacket!!!

*CG* thank you dear *F* that was the third or fourth time I went out with my galet! I have to use it more!!


----------



## flower71

*Cityofflight*: Merci! I just got my Bal moto jacket (check it out on the thread)
and I am in heaven! The leather is scrumptious, feel like sleeping in it too...


----------



## flower71

*COL*: are your booties A Demeulemeester?? Gorgeous!
*drati*: love how you rock your outfit with that canard jacket..


----------



## cityoflight

*flower71* : yes, they are from A Demeulemeester (i got this pair on sale ^_~)

p.s your new jacket looks beautiful on you


----------



## drati

Thank you *Delmilano*, *Pollie-Jean*, *MissMerion* and *Flowers71*. 

*Flowers71*, you are making me want pine. It looks absolutely gorgeous on you. Are you finding it a versatile colour? It looks great on grey, wonder what it's like on black ...


----------



## christymarie340

*drati*-I don't think I've ever seen a pic of you that I didn't say "man, is she cool!" Its effortless, everytime


----------



## drati

^^^ You are so sweet *Christy*, thank you.  I can definitely say the same about your pics (and I wish you'd post more of them). You always look great.

I finally feel comfortable in my skin and about the way I dress. Wish I was when I was younger! It's harder to dress appropriately and well when the body is slowly going South ...  

(I like your signature. Can definitely relate!)


----------



## tsuarsawan

*Line C* your Outremer City is gorgeous! Looks great on!

*emmababy* such a lovely pic of you & your friend! Beautiful bags.

*Gorbaby* Gorgeous GGH Sang.

*Cityoflight* Looking good my friend! Nice pics & your Pourpre PT is delicios!

*MissMerion*, Gorgeous scenery in the back ground. Your Galet GSH PT looks lovely on you.

Dear **D** your looking super stylish with that gorgeous Canard moto Jacket & I am in lust with your Plomb day bag.  What leather on this babe!

Your looking so stylish as usual *P&P*! Super cool & I love your Love Quotes scarf. That *Red* is just gorgy!  Goes well with your outfit & your beautiful Chanel flap & of course that gorgy Black moto Jacket.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*P&P*- You look wonderful,  I LOVE your entire ensemble! So perfectly put together! The Boots & the Jumper are both lovely, I admire your style!


----------



## flower71

*P&P*, absolutely hot your outfit !
*drati*, thanks again, really! The pine colour goes with everything, including black. Will post pics regularly, I promise! Your pics are truly cool, and I do relate with the body going down south esp after baby n°2...no tits left,lol! 
*COF*, I love A D, got boots last winter, so edgy! Thanks about the jacket and i think I'll take my Bbags out again to share with you all! I admit being a bit "lazy" these days and I am a bit sick but what the heck!


----------



## mmmoon

*Drati*> LOL on the going south comment! But I honestly don't think you look at all 'southy'!! I always thought your style and sense of dressing is very put together and timeless! Like Danish furniture - eccletic, simple and modern!! Me likey! 




drati said:


> ^^^ You are so sweet *Christy*, thank you.  I can definitely say the same about your pics (and I wish you'd post more of them). You always look great.
> 
> I finally feel comfortable in my skin and about the way I dress. Wish I was when I was younger! It's harder to dress appropriately and well when the body is slowly going South ...
> 
> (I like your signature. Can definitely relate!)


----------



## mmmoon

Darn! All you ladies rock your Bal Moto jackets!!! 

Apart from the Bal stuff, I am immensely enjoying all your SHOES!!! (I'm such a shoe-whore!! LOL) 

*Helena*> Your camel coloured wedge booties are so cute! The outfit is incredible as well of course! I'm too short to pull off that look. Harem pants make me look like I'm hiding chickens inside them. :lolots::cry:

*CityofLight*> Your multi-buckle booties are killer!!!!! WOOO!!!

*CG*> I will go to Milan someday! But I have to bring my "eye-candy" along for the trip too, like *P&P*!! WAHAHAHAHAHA!!! So I think if I look at other yummy Italian men, I suppose I have to give him the OK to look at other yummy Italian women too! LOL!!!

Italians are so stylish. I always look at The Sartorialist site and drool over their style!!


----------



## drati

Thank you all, you make me . 

*tsuarsawan*, my plomb day is wrinkly, loved and special. It's become my go to bag, I love the leather and it's so easy to carry.

*flower71*, oh yes, I can relate to that too. Believe me, baby number 3 doesn't make it any better! And one advantage of the disappearing tits is that we can zip this jacket up comfortably.  You look amazing though, long and lean. Love the moto jacket on you and am looking forward to more pictures. 

*Mmmoon*, I love Danish design so this is a huge compliment. Love the expression *southy*, must remember that.


----------



## cityoflight

*tsuarsawan* : THank you 

*flower71* : AD really have a cool style ^_^ 
i hope you feel better soon and do post more pics of your bag and jacket if you have time , i would love to see more pic from you ^_^

*mmmoon *: THank you


----------



## purses & pugs

*Drati*, thank you, we hada  great time in Italy! And I love to see you in the Canard jacket, my jacket twin You look great in it.

**F**, oh yes, I'll definitely come back sometime!

*COL*, if Bal bring back silver zips nex season, a lot of people will be very happy! ANd you have a Rouille City, I do too! I love this shade of orange and the leather is so yummy! You look great as always and I adore your accessories too.

*MissMerion*, I love your Galet SGH PT, you totally rock it!! And it looks so beautiful in Lago d'Iseo

*tsuarsawan*, so sweet as always thank you! I love the LQ scarves! This red is called Merlot, a deep red, but of course the name pretty much describes that

*scoobiesmomma*, thank you for your sweet comment I tried to tone down the leopard jumpsuit a little sicne it can be a bit too much, but at the same time dare to show it if you kwim

*flower71*, thank you so much!!

*aki_sato*, so nice to see you here again You look so pretty and the Seafoam is such a rare gem!


----------



## Jasterock

*Soisi,* I must say you look so good!! Love your hair too! Especially the last 2 shots, love your green tee! LOVE LOVE LOVE! :urock:


----------



## drati

*Soisi*, great photos. What a nice idea to bring your bags along! Never mind whether the photographer got it, you and your bags look GREAT.

*Aki*, love your seafoam purse. Precious. Are you still able to wear your Bal jacket or is it too warm in Sydney now?


----------



## christymarie340

*COL*: that rouille city is TDF!!! You have _the_ best collection!!


----------



## Susan Lee

ladies, these pictures just keep getting better every time I check this thread! You all look so smashing!!

*COL*-love your outifts and your shoes! the buckle booties are so cool and I love your studded flats!!

*P&P*-A, looking stylish as always.... Merlot looks great on you-wish that color worked on me!

*Drati*-I die for your Canard moto, and love your laid back style. I really need to think about getting one.....
*
Soisi*-all your photos are so nice! Green is definitely your color, and your skin is beautiful!


----------



## drati

*Susan*, go for it. I was on the fence for so long but am loving this jacket now. 

The other day my 7 year old gave me a big hug while I was wearing canard and she wouldn't let go of me! She just kept saying, it's so soft, oh feel it, so soft ... 

Your canard is looking great, so blue, I thought it was blue roi perhaps. Very nice on your blue top.

*COL*, your rouille city is stunning against all those blues. Love it.


----------



## aki_sato

The sentiment is the same *purses & pugs*! 
So good to see you too! hugs hugs hugs!
Because of work, house renos, yoga and wedding preparation I have limited time to spend on TPF now - pity!

Thank you for the kind words - you are too sweet!
I saw your pics with Fi*CG* - looking beautiful you two!


----------



## aki_sato

*Drati"D"* - so good to see you! 

Thank you - the oldie is always golden if I may say 

Actually the jacket is still on the hanger with the wrapping on as I still haven't worn it..
The leather is so smooshie I just cant bring myself to wear it in case I scratch it..

As you know, I always love your sense of style so it's great to see how you wear the jacket so well in many different combos 
Looking good always!!



drati said:


> *Soisi*, great photos. What a nice idea to bring your bags along! Never mind whether the photographer got it, you and your bags look GREAT.
> 
> *Aki*, love your seafoam purse. Precious. Are you still able to wear your Bal jacket or is it too warm in Sydney now?


----------



## Line C

Jasterock said:


> *Soisi,* I must say you look so good!! Love your hair too! Especially the last 2 shots, love your green tee! LOVE LOVE LOVE! :urock:


I agree, I loved you in the green!!!

And Susan Lee  You are STUNNING!! Your colors and your hair... aiiiaiiiaiii... gorgeous gorgeous!!!!


----------



## flower71

*aki sato*, nice to see you! I see you're so busy, wedding preps, yahoo!


----------



## flower71

*COL*, you have an awesome collection, that rouille is gorgeous with the blue cardicoat!


----------



## delmilano

*aki* : glad to see you back on the bal subforum hon. you look great with your seafoam, very pretty. i must say that i missed you around here.


----------



## Susan Lee

Aww thankya *Line C!*  My hair was pretty tame there-cant say the same thing about how it looked later after being out in the misty damp morning! ACK!

*Drati*-believe me, I am more than tempted!!! :devil:And I am so amazed at Canard everytime I take her out..she looks different in every lighting@


----------



## tsuarsawan

*Susan*, you look gorgeous in Blue sweetie! Your Canard RGGH Work goes so well with what your wearing! Lovely...

*cityoflight* such a gorgeous rouille City! Awesome leather!

*missty4* nice jacket, love Navy!


----------



## Soisi

*Jasterock*, *drati*, *Susan Lee* and *Line C* - Thank you all so much! I do love green! 

And *drati* to answer an earlier question - yes, that was my sister with me in the Portugal pic. The two of us always vacation together.


----------



## Soisi

*cityoflight* - You wear such cool outfits! Love the bracelets! And the color of your Rouille City is amazing! 

*Helena928* - I love your boots with those pants! 

*drati* - You look so cool in your outfits! I envy you for feeling comfortable in your skin and about the way you dress. You should! I wish I could feel that way when I go out.

*purses & pugs* - I'm usually not a big Chanel fan, but you rock that bag! 

*missty4* - I love you in that jacket! Especially with the purple scarf!


----------



## MissMerion

*tsuarsawan* and *P&P* thank you! I had a good time during my short holiday, Lago d'Iseo is really relaxing!

*missty4* love your navy jacket!!


----------



## drati

Thank you sweet *Aki*. And take that jacket out, please! It needs to be worn. Honestly, they get so much nicer with use. Truly, they mould to you, soften. I'd love to see you with it, you looked great in the little sneak previews we got with the tempete.

Hope it's all going well for you, a busy time for sure. Pop in when you can!



aki_sato said:


> *Drati"D"* - so good to see you!
> 
> Thank you - the oldie is always golden if I may say
> 
> Actually the jacket is still on the hanger with the wrapping on as I still haven't worn it..
> The leather is so smooshie I just cant bring myself to wear it in case I scratch it..
> 
> As you know, I always love your sense of style so it's great to see how you wear the jacket so well in many different combos
> Looking good always!!


----------



## drati

*Missty*, may I say it again, your navy jacket is gorgeous. And you are too, always, of course.

*diaraqmon*, beautiful bag and you look so happy with your new bracelet. What colour are bag and bracelet?


----------



## aimond

Missty4, your jacket is absolutely gorgeous. Drool worthy!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Susan*, thank you hon! And you look gorgeous as always, I love your hair! And it seems like you have lost some weight? Don't loose more now sweetie, you look perfect!

*aki*, aww thanks,*F* and I had a great time in out meet up! Your wedding is not far away now is it? I still can't get over that gorgeous wedding gown you are wearing!!! Good luck sweetie

*Soisi*, oh thank you! Glad I'm making you like Chanel a little 
I have to agree with others here, the pics you took in that studio is so cool!!! And I love that you brought the Bbags with you You totally rock! Is the bag in the second pic a Black Cherry? It looks flawless and brand new!

*diaraqmon*, your SA was a good sport taking a pic with you, not many would do that I think! Congrats with a lovely bracelet!

*Missty*, again I must say you rock the navy moto jacket!! The color and sz is perfect for you


----------



## vlore

*missty,*  your jacket!!! Oh, how I wish I could wear that here in Miami 

*delmilano,* I love the Suede Folk!!! I didn't realize what a nice-sized bag it is! And in Suede, even better!!!


----------



## Susan Lee

*A*-thank you hun! 
 I think Ive lost about 8 pounds or so? Dont plan on losing anymore tho-just wanted to fit better in the clothes that I already have in my closet~!

*T*-Thanks sweetie! You know I cant stop wearing my favorite color!!!

*Del*-the folk looks amaaaaaazing on you, and dont get me started on your Navy jacket! TDF!!

*Missty*-ACKK! Another Navy~! I swoon!


----------



## diaraqmon

PURSES & PUGS: Thanks for the comments! Yes the SA was sooooper cool (she wins my business!- now i can't wait to pick up the olive city that i'm gaga over) 

DRATI: My handbag is castagna, and the bracelet is mogano (i think). I know for sure that are not the same brown- but almost identical! 

 I really wanted a triple tour bracelet- but the medium was a bit snug for me.  The classic bracelet in medium fit perfectly though so I'm happy!


----------



## delmilano

*vlore* : thank you, it's a great bag, hand free, super comfy and the pewter hw on suede is just TDF. 
*susan lee* : thanks susan, you are so sweet. love that gorgeous canard rggh work on you, such a great pop color. you look fab.
*COL *: nice what's in the bag shots *P*, rouille is divine.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*DEL*my* I ALREADY SAW YOUR PICTURES BUT  i must tell you again:your new folk is really tdf and with the bal jacket ,simply perfect!!! congrats chèrie!!!

missm*E*   you are so rock &roll !!!also love the dark nail polish (thanks for your bday wishes::kiss:

missty*t*  the navy jacket is wonderful,love this colour with your skin tone and dak hair!!

*susanlee*ohhh blue roi+rggh is my last addiction!! i love this combo!!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

...ps AKI!!! where have you been?? missed you bella


----------



## MissMerion

*CG* thank you sweetie! Now I'm in the Chanel rougenoir time, it's a month I use only this nailpolish!


----------



## drati

*Del*, you look stunning with your new folk. The perfect cross-body bag for you. And you know how much I adore your navy jacket! Love your pics.

*diaraqmon*, mogano is an 07 colour. Wonder what colour your bracelet is? Looks great on you.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

MissMerion said:


> *CG* thank you sweetie! Now I'm in the Chanel rougenoir time, it's a month I use only this nailpolish!


it is also my favourite one, i bought it 2 years ago and bottle is still almost full even if i use it a lot ...un colore perfetto


----------



## aimond

delmilano - just stunning!


----------



## tanj

*MissMerion* so cute thanks for sharing  love your scarf


----------



## missty4

*tsuarsawan* - thank you! I love navy.... reminds me of your officier sgh midday that you carry so well 

*soisi* - thank you *soisi*! I've been wearing the purple scarf a lot and it goes so well with the navy  Your pommier shots with green shirt are my favorite! It compliments your fiery hair and black bow perfectly 

*missmerion* - thank you~ I love how your last mod pic matches up all rock! Black SGH, alexander mcqueen scull scarf and black nail polish 

Thank you *drati*! It took over a year to make the jump into bal moto jackets and your beautiful mod pics certainly did help 

*aimond* - sometimes I just throw it on to pet it momentarily before I put it back on the hanger... definitely drool-inducing 

*purses and pugs* - thank you dear! You look great in all your grey, canard, and black w/silver zip jackets! I think I'm just a blue kinda girl 

*vlore* - thank you! I need the change from the 4 seasons too. Everytime I look at your avatar I just think how adorable your twins are. They look bigger! So quick!

*Susan Lee* - haha double whammy navy O_______O I love how broken in your canard rggh work is becoming... you must use her a lot and everywhere 

*Delmilano* - looking good navy twin. One of the original two lovely french women to inspire this amazing color 

*CG*f** - Thank you! Good to hear from you again I think I prefer softer colors for the jacket. Navy for me 

*diaraqmon* - love your matching bag and bracelet - it's a nice fit 

*pibloom* - you look so cute with bleu roi city 

*cityoflight* - aaah your rouille looks soo mouthwatering delicious with all those globs of wrinkles 

*JJJR* - fantastic neutral! Like a cookie biscuit, reminds me of 2007 sandstone a little bit

*aki-san *- ahh the legendary seafoam! You carry it very well and I'm glad you kept seafoam. You're very kireii too


----------



## hedy devine

*delmilano* - love the photos of you in your jacket with the Folk - great combo!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Delmilano*, wow your Folk is so cool *M*! I have to be honest and say that did not like this style very much until I saw it on you!! You totally rock this bag, I really love it on you And of course I never get tired of seeing your gorgeous navy jacket. 

*MissMerion*, love your black GSH City and you AM scarf! So rock chic!


----------



## delmilano

*missty* : thanks my navy jacket twin, i must say here again that you look fab with yours.
i love this jacket to pieces, it matches with almost everything. 
*hedy devine* : thank you
*p&p *: i thought the same about the folk at first too. i tried a leather one on in pink a couple of months ago and didn't like it at all. the bag was stuffed, felt bulky and stiff.
then saw corey's pic which made me dream about this bag. fortunately, there was one left at the bal shop, i tried it on and it was love at first sight! the suede leather is so soft, so gentle and you know i adore pewter hw. so here i am, with this first suede bal of mine. i must say that this style is really practical, hand free and it hangs beautifully on the side of my body. not too long, not too short, just perfect.


----------



## roey

diaraqmon - is that s/a Ashley?


----------



## flower71

*delmilano*, lovely combo, I love the folk bag, have been eyeing it these days cos I love the practicality of besace bags!
*missty*, thanks for all the pics in your navy Bal jacket, unluckily for me, no tshirts under my jacket for now, only sweaters...! You look beautiful!
If I didn't have the pine jacket, navy would have been a must have...now I am aiming more towards a brown/khaki...haha, the bug's got me again!


----------



## flower71

*diaraq*, lovely bracelet, congrats! Never seen one IRL, so nice to have a pic of it


----------



## flower71

*aki *!!! nice to see you, I have been off (emmm, more on another forum, had to focus!!) so happy to see you with your beautiful seafoam bag! wishing for more colour around this place, it's icy here, brr!


----------



## purses & pugs

*delmilano*, I'm glad you manage to find one and that you love it I can imagine it's a really practical bag too. I saw the suede bags (not a Folk though, only City and WE) in Bal Milan and they were beautiful!!! And PH makes them even more special.


----------



## tsuarsawan

*delmilano* the folk bag looks gorgeous! So lovely & stylish. Looks beautiful with your navy jacket. 

*MissMerion *Love your Black GSH city & that gorgeous AM scarf is a perfect match.


----------



## diaraqmon

*roey*... yes it's ashley! she was so sweet, there's nothing more comforting than SA's that dont have something up their butt!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Delmilano, your folk is


----------



## Line C

Delmilano you look fabulous!!! I was sure I didn't like the Folk, but seeing it on you makes me kind of like it... how tall are you?


----------



## delmilano

*flower71* : merci beaucoup, le folk est très pratique, light weight, a nice change from the usual bal shape which i love. 
*purses & pugs* : thanks *A*, i know suede are quite high maintenance but this beauty really worths it. i tried a leather folk on a while ago and didn't like it this much. 
the pewter is an extra for sure. loving the pewter rh so bad.
*tsuarsawan*: thanks sweetie.
*Line C * i am 170cm, usually wear 5cm heels. the folk is really cool looking and hand free. i recommend this style.
*Pollie-Jean *: thank you


----------



## Line C

delmilano said:


> *Line C * i am 170cm, usually wear 5cm heels. the folk is really cool looking and hand free. i recommend this style.


I must have only seen it on shorter girls, because I thought the strap was way to long, but it looks much better on you.. And I'm 173cm so then it won't be hanging to low on me either...


----------



## delmilano

*Line C*: the folk's strap is adjustable, which is a plus. not a one length strap like the vélo or town. the original strap position was a tad too short when i bought it so i adjusted it to my body, made it a little longer and it sits perfectly on the side of my body.


----------



## Line C

delmilano said:


> *Line C*: the folk's strap is adjustable, which is a plus. not a one length strap like the vélo or town. the original strap position was a tad too short when i bought it so i adjusted it to my body, made it a little longer and it sits perfectly on the side of my body.


Ahhhhh... wish more styles had that!!


----------



## AnnieBinSD

*Susan Lee- thank you for the mod shots of your gorgeous Anthra RGGH! I also have to say that your Canard RGGH Work slouches so nicely! I'd always steered away from the Work size, but yours looks amazing! Might have to give that one a try, too. *


----------



## Susan Lee

^^TY Annie!!! You are so sweet!! 

I think you definitely need a Work. Perfect for days when you need to carry more with you, and they slouch sooooo nicely!!!


----------



## Prufrock613

Wow!  *Susan*, that scarf looks beautiful with the Anthra


----------



## pilatesworks

Beautiful photos everyone, you guys inspire me every day!


----------



## petot

Pilates: I Love ur new PT! It definitely goes well with your moto jacket!
Congrats on getting her back!!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks so much petot! 
(You look fabulous in your new jacket too, btw! )


----------



## HerRubySlippers

Oh *pilatesworks*!  I am so happy your PT is back where she belongs.  She looks smashing!

*Susan Lee*, I am drooooooooooooling over your scarf and Anthra combo, so stunning!  I sure love your Bals!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks HerRubySlippers! I was so happy to get this bag back!


----------



## Susan Lee

Thanks so much *Prufrock!* I am so glad its cold enough to start wearing my scarves again-this one is from a lovely seller on Etsy (she hand dyes them!)

http://www.etsy.com/shop/scoutandcatalogue?ref=seller_info


*HerRubySlippers*-thanks dear!  I cant wait to see your new addition as well! 

*Leslie*-lookin good lady!!! Glad you got your PT back-I'll never part with mine (we have the same bag!)


----------



## MissMerion

tanj said:


> *MissMerion* so cute thanks for sharing  love your scarf


 


missty4 said:


> *missmerion* - thank you~ I love how your last mod pic matches up all rock! Black SGH, alexander mcqueen scull scarf and black nail polish


 


purses & pugs said:


> *MissMerion*, love your black GSH City and you AM scarf! So rock chic!


 


tsuarsawan said:


> *MissMerion *Love your Black GSH city & that gorgeous AM scarf is a perfect match.


 
Thank you girls for your compliments, I appreciate them! And ITA with you, black sgh+AM scarf are really rock!!


----------



## hermes27

gorgeous


----------



## drati

*Scoobie*, love your 2008 Amethyst RCH Day, what a gorgeous bag. Looks great on your summery top. Let us know how it holds up to wear, I love the look of the RCH but have concerns about its durability. It's gorgeous in amethyst particularly.


----------



## tsuarsawan

*P&P* you look lovely as usual sweetie! Black GGH City is so hot.
I absolutely love your Red coat too!

*KellyLV* your Sang GGH PT is one gorgeous bag, you look great carrying this beauty!

*scoobiemania*, I have to agree with drati! Love your 2008 Amethyst RCH Day. Amethyst is the best Pink ever....

*Monppei*, Very nice Marine GSH Envelope clutch.

*Leslie*, your 07 Black GSH PT looks so cool on you. Love this combo.

*Susan*, looking good with your Anthra RGGH City & I love the colors of your scarf. 

*delmilano* your 09 khaki jacket & 09 black gsh pt together is so cool & very stylish. Very nice indeed.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

drati said:


> *Scoobie*, love your 2008 Amethyst RCH Day, what a gorgeous bag. Looks great on your summery top. Let us know how it holds up to wear, I love the look of the RCH but have concerns about its durability. It's gorgeous in amethyst particularly.



Thanks *drati*! I too am a bit concerned about the wear on the hardware, but I figured since it's smaller than the GCH hopefully it won't be too terribly bad or noticeable. Worst case scenario, I am hoping the studs underneath and normal and I can peel it off if need be! I do love the look of it though! 

Thank you _*tsuarsawan!*_ You def. can't go wrong with Amethyst!!


----------



## wonderwoman9

Love your amethysy scoobie!  Helena your pics are always fab!! And that mini schnauzer...too cute! I have one too!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

*Helena928*- Your schnauzer is so cute! I have got one, too.


----------



## Line C

P&P you look fabulous as always with that red jacket and the GGH Black City!!

Zero: you are my bag & scarf twin *LOL* It was so funny seeing your pic when I was just about to post my own, haha...


----------



## zeero

Line C
haha this is too funny , looks fab on you!


----------



## flower71

*delmilano and Cof*, you both are enabling me soo much! Your pics are so tempting...you look great in khaki!
*P&p*, always so stylish and it looks as if the cold has gotcha too, lol!
*line C*, lovely pic 'on the road'
*scoobie*, that's a nice pop of colour!


----------



## purses & pugs

*tsuarsawan*, thanks you my friend! We both love GGH and I had to pull out my winter coats now...getting so cold!

*Line*, thanks sweetie! You are looking fabolous too with your gorgeous Ourtemer and black bracelet
*flower*, thank you! Yes, the cold days are here now, the snow is right around the corner...brrrr


----------



## cityoflight

*flower71* : Thank you


----------



## Susan Lee

*Line*-OMG!~!!! Stunning! Look at your hair-and your Outremer is TDF!!


----------



## Line C

Susan Lee said:


> *Line*-OMG!~!!! Stunning! Look at your hair-and your Outremer is TDF!!


Hair extensions!


----------



## drati

*Scoobie*, I think the studs are normal under the leather (golden perhaps?) so should be OK. Just use it and see what happens. 

*Helena*, esp love the shot of the blue duffle coat (?) and your olive bag.

*COL*, oh gorgeous jacket and bag. So much character, love them both. And your le dix whipstitch tote, wow, love how you are carrying it here. Great look.

*zeero* and *LineC*, look at you two! Really like the combo, stunning bag and beautiful scarf.

*P&P*, love your black moto jacket on you, keep the pics coming.

*Lasmico*, congratulations again on finding your perfect moto jacket. Khaki is one of my favourite colours and you wear it so well.

*justpeachy4397*, is yours a black city? looks delicious on you.


----------



## delmilano

*gorgeous pics everyone.

p&p *: lovely pics with your black jacket, so pretty.
*drati* : the EB dress/tunique is gorgeous *D*, you rock the canard jacket, and the fbf is just my fav bag of all time. 
*lasmico *: this size is the perfect one for you. it's hard to buy a bal jacket without trying it on, the fit is sometimes different even for a jacket from the same year, same size. 
congrats on finding THE one.
*COL* : looking great with your 09 khaki *P*, size 34 looks perfect on you.
*scoobie *: wow, what a nice pop color, you rock it.
*helena* : you are so pretty, love your style.


----------



## christymarie340

Leslie-you look AMAZING! Love everything about your outfit!!! how are you liking the farandole?...watch looks amazing too xo


----------



## delmilano

merci flower, here are some more pics of me with 09 khaki and 03 black we.


----------



## maxxout

^^^
I want that jacket......and the bag. But I'm way to small for a weekender. Maybe a onenightstand.
You look fabulous....as always.

But I'm here for *pilatesworks*. Thanks darlin for posting the clutch.  I love it. That's a great idea.  I do need to get a clutch and that looks like the one.


----------



## delmilano

thanks *maxxout *for your sweet words. i just realized i posted pics on the comments thread. oops.
you don't look small at all in your pics. i am not tall, more medium size, 170cm. 
im sure you can build a long term relationship with the WE.  you'll just have to flirt with it once and you'll fall in love.


----------



## drati

*Soisi*, you are building up such a nice collection there. Ruby day is looking great.

*L*, your clutch pics are amazing. I love the pop of the red on your neutrals. Tomato is such a beautiful red.

*Del*, I just love khaki on you, wonderfully relaxed and vintage looking, great combo wtih your pewter HW WE. And the folk is a great style on you, acier is so pretty.


----------



## flower71

*del*, I agree with drati, you look fab in that jacket, it does look vintage and that's what I absolutely love...Do you think the khaki 2010 looks that good?? Guess I an dream right?


----------



## purses & pugs

*drati*, thank you! Your 02 fbf is such a classic and timeless bag I think and I love yout blue top

*del*, thanks a lot! You know I love your Khaki jacket to pieces and also you bags are TDF, I envy your Black PH WE And your Folk and Sang TT is both so pretty. 

*Soisi*, you wear the Day style so well!! I love Ruby, it's one of my fav reds. 

*Leslie*, another fav red of mine is 07 Tomato and I can't stop looking at your gorgeous Tomato Envelope clutch!!! You are so lucky to hav found such a great clutch


----------



## tanj

@ *purses & pugs* love the look.its getting cold here as well with snow in a few weeks.i gotta get some comfy scarfs as well.stay warm


----------



## Crazyinlv

Ok Pilatesworks...just stop it   Fab all the way.  Tell us your secret to legs TDF


----------



## vlore

Lookin' good* Leslie*!!! I absolutely love the look of the skinny jeans + OTKB!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*tanj*, thank you! A big wool scarf does the trick in the cold


----------



## Tokyo

*delmilano,*M, Sorry for me being so slow to reply you back! I will do it sometime this month!I never really liked Folk bag until saw your mod shot! It really suits your great style!!!

*P&P *A,Everytime see you in 08 black jacket , I honestly think you wear it so well! I think the size is just perfect for you too! Do  you wear the grey one as much as black one too?


----------



## delmilano

thanks **D**, *P&P*.
*flower* : khaki 2010 is very different from 2009 khaki, not the same kind of leather, not the same shade of green. khaki 2010 doesn't have brown in it at all, more a green tea shade. the bronze zippers also give it a totally different look. the leather on khaki 2010 is much softer, doesn't have marks on it like 2009. it's also thinner and less warm than 2009 which is a A/W color.
*tokyo* : do not worry, write when you have time *M*, thanks for your sweet words. i didn't think the folk was appealing until i tried it on. and it was love at first sight with this bag.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Tokyo*, so nice to see you here again I know you have been busy. Thank you for your sweet comment! I love my 08 black jacket to pieces! I wear it more than the gray because it's easier to mach. Also the gray one is smaller even though it's the same sz so I cannot layer very much and I need that now, it's getting so cold!


----------



## dolledup

*urbangrid* I think the work looks AMAZING on you, it's not too big at all. Love the outfit too!


----------



## Denaroo

*P&P  you are gorgeous and I love your style!!*
*I really like this outfit you have on and your Canard jacket and little (okay slightly "unlittle") Jimmi :greengrin: ... he is so cute and your birthday boots look fantastic!*


----------



## Fashion1

Urbangrid not too big on you at all - I love it!


----------



## vlore

*anchorsaway,* love Amethyst!!! The Chic is such a cute little bag! 

*P&P,* yummy Bal jacket!!!!  And yummy Chanel, too! 

*Yoda,* your Cypress RGGH PT is gorgeous! I had never seen this color/hardware combo!

*urbangrid, *your Castagna is beautiful!!! Works are my fav style and hopefully this won't be your last one! 

*fashion1*, wow! Ink is such a spectacular color and '06 leather is the best--- beautiful Weekender!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Leslie*, you look great as always, so happy you got your black GSH PT back!!

*anchorsaway*, amethyst is my all time fav Bal pink!

*Yoda*, your lovely Cypress is perfect with your shirt which I absolutely love!! Great style!

*urbangrid*. I think the Work suits you very well! A lot of petite people carries the Work and look great, I like the oversized look. And I prefer the Work with GH so I think you made a good choice

*Fashion*, your Ink WE is gorgeous!!

*Aalinne*, love your whole look! PH messenger is such a rare oldie and your trench coat is very nice! Love your wedges too.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Denaroo*, oh wow, thank you very much for your sweet comment Jimmi is a chubby little cutie And I'm impressed that you remember that I got those boots for my birthday! 

*vlore*, thank you!! Bal & Chanel is a great combo


----------



## LostInBal

purses & pugs said:


> *Aalinne*, love your whole look! PH messenger is such a rare oldie and your trench coat is very nice! Love your wedges too.



Thank you dear I´m starting to luv your whole chanel bags, maybe I should get one..


----------



## purses & pugs

^Thanks! Chanel is a very dangerous train to hop on, believe me But if Bal is your no. 1 love it will be ok, at least that is what saves me


----------



## Anna_525

I miss posting! I've been so busy but I always ALWAYS look at everyone's pictures! Everyone looks great, as always. *P&P*, I too, would love to hop on the Chanel train...


----------



## tanj

Everyone looks great.I gotta start modeling as well.You all inspire me.


----------



## LostInBal

purses & pugs said:


> ^Thanks! Chanel is a very dangerous train to hop on, believe me But if Bal is your no. 1 love it will be ok, at least that is what saves me



I paid only 400 for this messenger on ebay, nobody else bidded, I guess it was because of the blurring pics but I knew it was a jewel eh eh... it´s a keeper for sure, I´ve never seen this mod. in black color before.


----------



## wingit

Holy cow, *shockboogie* - your pic can totally be from a magazine, or a Balenciaga ad! Are you a model "at work," as you said?


----------



## shockboogie

wingit said:


> Holy cow, *shockboogie* - your pic can totally be from a magazine, or a Balenciaga ad! Are you a model "at work," as you said?




You're so sweet Actually I was working as an Art Director for a photoshoot that morning. I was just standing in for the photographer to test his lighting while I was scrambling to set up the scene. Looked like a total mess that day with no makeup, hair in a bun, and wearing my Lululemon leggings. Thank God for the Burberry coat to "hide" the mess a bit


----------



## am2022

Everybody is looking great!

P and p I want your Sherpa bootie!  Loving it!

Shockboogie now that's one neat photo.  Love it!  You should blow it up or something.  Did you ever get the kirkwood talons at Mona Moore?

Ladies keep the pics coming!

Pilates/ Leslie love the5050 as well!  I will post pics when I get the chance!


----------



## jroos

Yoda143-

You're bag is gorgeous!!! LOVE it!! I also LOVE ur shirt!!! Where did you get it from?


----------



## saira1214

shockboogie said:


> You're so sweet Actually I was working as an Art Director for a photoshoot that morning. I was just standing in for the photographer to test his lighting while I was scrambling to set up the scene. Looked like a total mess that day with no makeup, hair in a bun, and wearing my Lululemon leggings. Thank God for the Burberry coat to "hide" the mess a bit


 
I love your coat!! Which Burberry coat is it? Thanks!!


----------



## Yoda143

Why thank you *vlore*, I'm glad you like it! I was so happy to find this color with RGGH.* *

*P&P* you are too sweet. And I absolutely LOVE your canard jacket, great style you've got yourself there haha! 



jroos said:


> Yoda143-
> 
> You're bag is gorgeous!!! LOVE it!! I also LOVE ur shirt!!! Where did you get it from?


 
Awww thank you so much jroos! I actually got my shirt from Zara, about a year or so ago!


----------



## Yoda143

*Fashion1* your 06 Ink WE is STUNNING! such a great find, enjoy!


----------



## Fashion1

Yoda143 said:


> *Fashion1* your 06 Ink WE is STUNNING! such a great find, enjoy!


 
Thank you!


----------



## silverfern

*shockboogie* - that pic is FIERCE! You and your City look awesome.

*Fashion1* - Ink is one of my fave colours and to have it in a WE must be a dream. It looks fab on you.

*Purses & Pugs* - love your outfit and am liking the 226 perhaps a little too much 

*pilatesworks* - looking fab as always 

*aalinne* - your PH messenger looks so incredibly silky. Fab to see you busting out your gorgeous oldies!


----------



## urbangrid

*dolledup *Thanks and I LOVE your Pourpre SGH PT! It looks gorgeous on you, and the shoes are super cute too! You're also in Vancouver? Maybe I'll see you on the street sometimes 

*Fashion1 vlore P&P* Thank you all the confirmations and compliments...I'm starting to really like how the bag looks on me now. However, carrying the GH is definitely gonna be a workout for my arms and shoulder 

*P&P* I adore your Bal jacket, Chanel Reissue & the McQueen scarf (actually the entire outfit)...looks fabulous on you!

*Fashion1* Congrats to your Ink Weekender...it's lovely and so versatile!

*shockboogie* Your photo is blown-away stylish...and your collection of bags and shoes are TDF!

*Helena928* Love your style...so chic!


----------



## methineepun

Looking great everyone!


----------



## drati

Wonderful pics everyone.

*pilatesworks*, your boots are something else! Love it.

*purses & pugs*, gorgeous pic, as always. I esp love your mcqueen scarf with the moto jacket, such a nice combo.

*Fashion1*, I also adore ink and your WE is beautiful. Congratulations. 

*aalinne_72*, love your original style. I don't think the 04 flat messenger is easy to carry but it looks just so right on you. Fabulous.

*initialed*, I always enjoy your pics. Love your haircut too, looks really great.

*bag'hem all*, your bag looks like a summer vacation. So fresh.

*Helena*, great pics as always. The classic city looks so good on you.

*urbangrid*, I love both your bags on your outfit. Which one did you end up carrying? Your pics are gorgeous. 

*COL*, I always enjoy seeing your black WE. It looks great on you.


----------



## purses & pugs

*amacasa*, thank you! These boots are still available in stores

*Yoda143*, thanks I love the Bal moto jackets and Canard is then softest of them all!

*silverfern*, thanks sweetie! The Reissue is a beautiful classic and I can't blame you for liking it

*urbangrid*, aw you are sweet...thank you!!

*drati*, thank you! Yes, the McQueen scarves + moto jackets are a great combo!


----------



## purses & pugs

*shockboogie*, gosh what an insaely cool photo!! You could be a Bal model

*pixiejenna *you MMF is super cute on your Velo!

*dolledup*, Poupre is a fantastic deep red color - I love it!

*initialed*, lovley Cornflower!

*bag'hem all*, your Papeete is so gorgeous! Makes me almost regret selling my SGH City

*Helena928*, great style as always! I love both City bags on you, they go well with your outfits. 

*CivicGirl*, oooh Galet

*COL*, even though I know you are very petite I think you rock the Weekender!!!

*urbangrid*, both bags are lolvey but I think Outremer is my favorite here


----------



## cityoflight

*drati , purses & pugs* : Thank you! black weekender is my favorite and most use bag   ^_^


----------



## MichK

*cityoflight* - always, always love your mod pics! You're so put together. I wish I could raid your closet


----------



## petot

WOW...everyone looked so good!!! Keep the pics coming, please 

pilatesworks: Leslie, you really rock!!! Those boots are so cool..matching your PT beautifully


----------



## kiwishopper

MichK, it's so nice to see your mod pictures again! You have such a great slim figure and I love your pumps!!!


----------



## delmilano

*COL* : *p*, looking great with your bags and outfits, the black bracelet is so cute. i want one. LOL
*michk* : missed your mod pics, love the paper on you.
*p&p *: i always enjoy looking at your pics.
*helena *: you are a stylish pretty lady, rocking all your bals.
*everyone is looking great here.*


----------



## lavie

MichK - the papier looks so good on you - how does the size compare to a weekender?


----------



## petot

purseinsanity: U bought the navy jacket too? Nice!!!...Great pics, as always!


----------



## cityoflight

MichK : Thanks! glad to see you post mod pics again 

delmilano : I saw one in antra last week na kha 

darti: I like this look ^_^


----------



## French75

*Cityoflight*, I love all your pics, you have so many great B. bags and always carry wonderful outfits. I especially like the pics with the weekender, the shorts, boots and socks, that look is terrific !! I need a weekdender so bad 
*Drati*, black B. bags rock !! Yours looks perfect on you with that very cute outfit !!
*MichK*, you look amazing as always !! I think every style looks great on you ! 
*Tokyo*, it's a great association you made with the shirt !! Looks gorgeous
*Purseinsanity*, what a collection you have !! amazing !
*Urbangrid*, beautiful bags ! I especially love the castagna one, it looks fabulous, what a gorgeous color !
*Xedanlovebbags*, nice GSH City ! is it raisin ?


----------



## purseinsanity

Thanks everyone!  You all have been so inspiring!!  Everyone has such amazing style!


----------



## saira1214

Although I can't comment on everyone's pictures, I love them all!! This is my favorite thread and I check it everyday.  Everyone looks amazing.  Keep them coming. If I was better with my camera, I would contribute more. Hoping to soon. Thanks so much, everyone!


----------



## saira1214

*CityofLight*- What an interesting detail you found. I wonder when that started happening.


----------



## purseinsanity

petot said:


> purseinsanity: U bought the navy jacket too? Nice!!!...Great pics, as always!



  Yep!  I did.  I'm still in shock myself!  

Thank you *petot*!!


----------



## purseinsanity

French75 said:


> *Cityoflight*, I love all your pics, you have so many great B. bags and always carry wonderful outfits. I especially like the pics with the weekender, the shorts, boots and socks, that look is terrific !! I need a weekdender so bad
> *Drati*, black B. bags rock !! Yours looks perfect on you with that very cute outfit !!
> *MichK*, you look amazing as always !! I think every style looks great on you !
> *Tokyo*, it's a great association you made with the shirt !! Looks gorgeous
> *Purseinsanity*, what a collection you have !! amazing !
> *Urbangrid*, beautiful bags ! I especially love the castagna one, it looks fabulous, what a gorgeous color !
> *Xedanlovebbags*, nice GSH City ! is it raisin ?




Thanks *French75*!!


----------



## Tokyo

Hi *French,* Thank you so much! How is your Bbag hunting going??! I wonder if you posted the pics of your 05 Turq Work?! I cant wait to see your mod pics again!


----------



## bag'hem all

*drati*: Thanks dear, I always look forward to your pictures, your purses and your moto jackets! Simply divine! 

*shockboogie*: I love your mod shots, and I love your job, must be so much fun! 

*purses & pugs*: thanks dear, you always look chic  Can't get enough of your mod pics!! Keep 'em coming. 

*vlore*: welcome back dear, love your pivione, and it looks good on you. 

*city of light*: I like your style, the shorts and the boots makes me swoon, not to mention you bbags yum! You're looking good!

*michK*: Love the papier on you, you're rockin' it!

*Tokyo & purseinsanity*: love your moto jackets!!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks *bag'hem all*!


----------



## vlore

Thanks *bag'hem all!!! * 

*drati,* your Folk is TDF!!! What a great style and what a great alternative to the Courier, imo. The leather on that baby looks delish!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Delmilano *and *bag'hem all* - thank you so much!

*Tokyo *so great to see your mod pics again! You know I love the 08 black moto jacket and you are ROCKING it big time!!!

*French*, the Marron City is a really great neutral with a little twist and I adore your cape/jacket! So pretty. 

*Drati*, hey you got a Folk too, congrats! You wear it really well and I like this style much better after seing it on *Del *and you


----------



## JJJR

*urbangrid*- I love your GH Day....your mod pics are making we want one.  Your boots are gorgeous as well... love your style.  I'm originally from Van too...miss that beautiful city!


----------



## French75

Thank you PP !!  I'm glad I bought that cape, I wear it all the time (until it gets colder..):greengrin:


----------



## sophiae

Helena928 said:


> the usual two favorites: black city and light olive city!




I love your outfits!  =]


----------



## cityoflight

*French75* : Thank you! your current collection is super,i like lilac city ^_^

*saira1214* : this bag is from f/w 09 , but only the one in a picture that looks different than others .

*bag'hem all*: Thank you! you have a beautiful collection too ^_^ 
i like your lilac bax ^_^


----------



## French75

Thank you *Cityoflight*, merci !! 
*Aaline*, wonderful pics !! I adore your collection of oldies !! It's Balenciaga Heaven !!


----------



## am2022

guys so fun to see all the pics.
french, marron is delish.. hope i spelled that right!
bag 'hem all : love all the pics!!
Drati: looking so cute despite your height!!

City of light: you are too sweet taking pics and hunting down jackets for the TPF ladies.. you rock girl!!


----------



## Tokyo

*P&P.A&#65290;&#12288;*Thank you!!! As to 08 Grey jacket, I agree with you, I also feel that the size is smaller than other jackets. BUt it is beautiful on you with your dresses ! 
It is getting cold in Japan , I can finally wear moto jackets &#65288;&#65342;&#65366;&#65342;&#65289;

*French, *Marrone City!!! Fabulous on you!!! As I see your collection, I want more 04 collection....!

*Kiwi,*  The Velo is beautiful on you! the charm is very cute indeed!!! I want velo....but I always end up with PT. My next one should be velo or town! 

*Drati,  *You are so stylish , love the entire look. Folk is made for you, drati! Anthra is also great with this style!


----------



## drati

*MichK*, every bbag looks great on you. Congrats on your new papier. How are you finding this style? Are the thin handles comfortable to carry?

*COL*, thank you. I love how you carry the first, it's a great size on you. It's probably the most perfectly designed Bal bag, no? Shame it's so small, I can only use mine for going out at night. 

*bag'hem all*, love your cute outfits with your bags. You and I are the queens of flat shoes here on tpf I think.

*urbangrid*, I like the leather on your day better than the leather on the work you had. You rock both styles but this day esp looks great on you. Congratulations. 

*French*, thanks so much. Please post some more pics of your amazing range of bags, so many treasures and you carry them so well. Your marron is stunning (oh that silky leather!) and I love the cape too. Is it blue or black? And what make is it?

*Vlore* and *P&P*, thank you. I was positively surprised by the folk, it looks much nicer than I first thought. Definitely a great alternative to the courier. And yes, I lucked out with the leather, it's finely distressed, silky and gorgeous. 

*Sophia*, cool pics. I love canard on you, it's such an unusual colour for a bag. 

*amacasa*, thanks. I must admit I sometimes feel like a giant here, you ladies are all so petite!

*Aalinne*, ah, your grey twiggy. A rare and special gem, like so many bags in your collection. Do you have a favourite, one you reach for again and again?

*Kiwi*, how do you like the velo? Does the strap length work for you? Moutarde is such a happy colour, I like how you've combined her with your wintry outfit and colourful skirt.

*Tokyo*, thank you. You're such a stylish lady, love the older moto jackets on you and am looking forward to seeing more pics now that the weather is getting cooler for you.


----------



## MichK

*drati* - thanks! The handles do dig into my shoulder after some time. Missed your Sanguine - great seeing it again.


----------



## delmilano

*tokyo :* please post more pics of you and your awesome jackets. i love them all. great to hear that you can wear your jackets now in tokyo. i can still wear mine in paris, the A/W jackets are warm enough even when it's under 10°C.
*kiwi*: your moutarde vélo is pretty, love it on you. 
*aalinne :* chère *M*, your dress is too cute! love love love it. 
*sophia* : you are beautiful lady, love seeing your mod pics.
*bag'hem all* : you have an amazing collection, thanks for sharing these beauties with us, you rock all your bals. 
*drati *: *D* rouille is a pretty color, the shopper looks great on you. love the mix with your bow top.


----------



## French75

Woow *Cityoflight*, I love love love your look !!! It's beyond cute !! That dress is very cute may I ask where you find it ?
Thank you *Amacasa, Drati & Tokyo *
*Drati *: It's a dark blue cape by Sandro (a french brand, very successful here)
*Tokyo* : I feel the same ! Even if I don't need some colors, if they are from 2004, I think about it twice and the year creates the need by itself lol !! By the way, my pistachio just arrived safely in NY today, I will get her in 4 days !


----------



## cityoflight

*French75 *: Thank you! a dress is from Bershka , you may find it at galeries lafayette 4th floors. ^_^


----------



## cityoflight

*amacasa* : I'm happy if i can be a bit of help ^_^

*drati* : i really like the first and its a perfect size because i don't carry much , only when i work i need a big bag


----------



## MichK

Sorry, I got distracted by a phone call and couldn't finish my earlier post...

Wanted to say thanks to all the gals for their sweet comments and say that everyone looks so great with their bags!

*dolledup* - you look so happy with your PT... it's an eyecatcher.

*COL* - i just ADORE your Caramel Work!


----------



## purseinsanity

Wow, everyone looks amazing!!


----------



## drati

*pixiejenna*, how are you enjoying your marine clutch? It looks beautiful. I have discovered a new appreciation of bal blues. Love your blue roi too, *JJJR*.

*COL*, your caramel work is so gorgeous.  Nice to see it again. I like how you are wearing it in this pic. Must have been a work day for you then.  I think the first is such a great size for you, no wonder you like it so much. But then, all bbags looks great on you, whether small or big.

*Initialed*, your cornflower just pops in this picture! I like how this colour can look quite subdued and gentle or quite poppy, depending on what you pair it with.

*P&P*, guess I can't comment on your grey jacket often enough, gorgeous. I see that there are quite a few scratches on it, do you find that this jacket marks easily? I don't mind at all, it just all adds character.

*Leslie*, love your skirts paired with your Bal jacket. Both so gorgeous. You are in great shape and know how to show it off. 

*336*, you look so happy with your gorgeous black city. Congratulations.


----------



## streghetta05

Ladies many congrats for your pics!!! Love all them!!!
*ashxoxo* is your bag a coco daffel grey Alexander Wang bag? Love it too!!!!


----------



## ashxoxo

streghetta05 said:


> Ladies many congrats for your pics!!! Love all them!!!
> *ashxoxo* is your bag a coco daffel grey Alexander Wang bag? Love it too!!!!



Hello! It's a grey AW Rocco (the coco was the first generation). Thank you


----------



## purses & pugs

*drati*, thanks! Yes, this jacket is like the 09 beige and Khaki, it get easily scratched. But I don't mind, it's a different look from my black and canard and it's like you say, it just gives it character


----------



## initialed

*drati* - Thank you! And yes, I love this colour!


----------



## petot

Everyone looks amazing!! Pls keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## Tokyo

*drati,* Thank you!! 
I just saw your pics with fbf and wearing green cardian are very inspiring! 

*delmilano,*Thank you!! hahaha, Finally, I can wear them, I sometimes feel that I am very silly to own three jackets in this climate....! You must be wearing them all the time now in paris unless it is rainning! 

*P&P,* I adore your entire look with grey moto jacket! It doesnt look too tiny or small on you at all though. Just perfect !!! Nice dress too( is that dress?)!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

*mere girl* I have to ask where did you find your RGGH mini pompom? I've been eying the style for a while but wanted one with RGGH and could only find SGH or RH.  it!


----------



## MichK

*p&p* - love the Grey moto jacket on you... and the dark nails and striped tee!

*leslie* - you know I think you look fab in the jackets  and LOVE your necklace... what is it?

*drati* - rocking that FBF!

*urbangrid* - that looks like black to me...

Looking great, everyone!


----------



## mere girl

pixiejenna said:


> *mere girl* I have to ask where did you find your RGGH mini pompom? I've been eying the style for a while but wanted one with RGGH and could only find SGH or RH.  it!


 
thank you - I found it in 'Avenue 54' in Brussels!
I'm not sure if they are hard to find - I was just lucky it was there I think.


----------



## am2022

the pics are all wonderful!

the reds such a happy color!!!

Keep the pics coming!!!

I only have one red - 2005 bordeaux.. maybe its time to take her out!


----------



## cityoflight

*MichK* : Thank you! you have a beautiful caramel twiggy too ^_^



*drati* : Thanks! yes it was a work day that day ^_^
the other thing that i like about the first is it keep original shape really well even after much used ^_^


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks for the extra pictures *mere girl*! I LOVE it! I live in the US and none of our stores got the mini pom with RGGH. I didn't try any of the stores across the pond. You have definitely resurrected my desire for it


----------



## cali_to_ny

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks for the extra pictures *mere girl*! I LOVE it! I live in the US and none of our stores got the mini pom with RGGH. I didn't try any of the stores across the pond. You have definitely resurrected my desire for it


I bought mine at Bal NYC, but they said it was the only one they received and they didn't even have it out on the floor!  She only brought it out to me when I mentioned I was looking for one.  Clueless SA's but lucky for me LOL 

oh oops just noticed you were talking specifically about RGGH - yes I don't believe there were any in the US!


----------



## am2022

loooking cute COL!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Tokyo*, oh thank you very much, you are too sweet! I have a Mango sweater in thin wool and a H&M skirt under it so it's not a dress

*MichK*, thank you so much! I love this jacket

*Leslie*, I love your jackets (you know that!!) and both your outfits rock, they go so well with both the Khaki and the black! 

*Drati*, must be the first time I see you in an pop color and I must say you look smokin' HOT in that green cardigan Love you FBF too.

*urbangrid*, love your GGH Envelope and your outfit is amazing!

*ash*, even though I commented in another thread I'll say it again: love your style! And I'm happy to see you with the Rocco.

*mere*, the mini Pom is the custest little thing, you look great with it!

*jlao*, Ruby SGH City... you are so lucky to have this gorgeous combo!

*Helena*, looking gorgeous and stylish as always!

*Ladylu*, Poupre is a goregous color, love you SGH PT!

*COL*, love your oversized cardidan and your grey WE is TDF!!


----------



## drati

Thanks *P&P*.  I surprised myself with that choice but felt GREAT wearing it. I'm glad it shows in the pics. You can see in my latest pics, meanwhile I'm back to my usual colour palette. 

Thanks *Tokyo* (always love your pictures!) and esp *MichK*. Love this little fbf.

*Urbangrid*, nice pics, you look great, and agree with MichK: your clutch is black.

*ashxoxo*, already told you, love your tempete with this outfit. Your shoes are great, the whole look.

*COL*, LOVE your grey WE, looking great.

*Woody*, no worries (as they say here), must be the time zones eh? Your jaune step is looking great, what a wonderful colour! How are you liking the style and colour?


----------



## woody

^ I think I like the step even more then the city.  I'd love to find a few more! And jaune was a HG colour for me, I always thought it was so happy.  Its def a special score for me


----------



## jessevinet

Pollie-Jean said:


> *delmilano*, your looking great with that  dress
> *wonderwoman*, i love your anthra hobo !!



me too!!


----------



## pilatesworks

You guys all look stunning, I love this thread! 

Belated thanks to : christymarie340 ( I love that Farandole, I wear it nearly every day! ) , maxxout, vlore, SusanLee, tsuarsawan, crazyinlv, drati, P&P, amacasa, silverfern, petot and michK! 
Mich, I was wearing 2 necklaces, a long silver strand by Lois Hill, and also my Hermes Farandole. I usually wear at least two necklaces, sometimes more!


----------



## pinay28

Seeing all those gorgeous bags makes me want to run to the nearest shop and grab one!


----------



## purseinsanity

Everyone looks amazing!  *cityoflight*, you rock your khaki moto jacket!!


----------



## Aimee3401

ashxoxo, is your work in the photos a canard rggh or is it anthra? Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## ashxoxo

Hi *Aimee*! It's a Canard RGGH work - thanks very much  !


----------



## purseinsanity

*ashxoxo*, i love your pic!!


----------



## ashxoxo

Thank you *purse*!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

*bagmania*, you're looking great !
What a  combination !


----------



## cityoflight

*amacasa,  purses & pugs , drati , purseinsanity*  : Thank you ^_^


----------



## sonyaGB

wow all of you look fantastic with your Bals!  happy holidays and keep posting all your gorgeous photos


----------



## purseinsanity

*cityoflight*, you look so warm and toasty!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*ashxoxo*, you look like you're out of a J.Crew ad!


----------



## ashxoxo

purseinsanity said:


> *ashxoxo*, you look like you're out of a J.Crew ad!



Awww thanks *purse*! Wish I was . . .


----------



## am2022

drati, love the grey twiggy.. the perfect gray IMHO.
ashxoxo, loving all those pics girl!!!
COL and the rest of the bal gang - keep the pics coming!!! everybody is looking warm and cozy!
P and p:  the zebra scarf... TDF... i need that one too!!!


----------



## ashxoxo

Thank you *amacasa*!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*amacasa*, thank you! It's actually a plain black and white striped scarf from H&M


----------



## tsuarsawan

I can't keep up with this thread, but do want to say, all you lovely ladies look gorgeous, keep rocking your BB.

*P&P* that jacket looks so good on you! The wool color blends so well with your gorgeous blond hair....


----------



## Crazyinlv

FRENCH YOU ARE IN THE SOUTH!! AHHH.

Loving your look 20's to my eye.  FAABBB!!


----------



## am2022

French miss new Orleans lived there for two years. Was even there during Katrina. Hope everything looked better. 
Love your marant's.  And of course the bal.


----------



## purses & pugs

*tsuarsawan*, thank you sweetie


----------



## ashxoxo

*P&P* you look gorgeous!!!! And very glamorous in the fur!!!!


----------



## MissMerion

*French75* beautiful vintage look, I like it!

*P&P* your outfits are always perfect, I love your original look and how you match accessories... I hope your beautiful vintage fur has protected you from ice-cold!! Here in Italy is cold too, but fortunately not like Oslo. Late this afternoon is expected snow, so fortunately we are around 0 C°.


----------



## bag'hem all

Everyone looks stunning in their bags and outfits! Yum! very inspiring. It's so hard to keep up with this thread, I would have to agree!

*Belated thanks to*:
*drati*: thanks, I never took notice, but yes I love flats! Though I'm tiny 5'3" and you're not haha But still, I don't know why I prefer flats 
                  Love your grey twiggy!  

*delmilano*: It's good to know that you can still wear your moto jackets  under 10°C. May I ask what layering do you have underneath? Am thinking of bringing mine out on our Holiday Trip 

*ashxoxo*: love your mod pics and your whole outfit, keep the mod pics coming!

*amacasa*: thanks dear 

*cityoflight*: thanks, always looking forward to your mod pics 

*french*: you look smashing!! 

*p&p*: Wowza! Am sure you created such a huge traffic at the party! Am sure everyone stopped to look and admire! Beep beep! 

*ycart*: Your pivoine looks yummy! Congrats! 

*cali_to_ny*: Love your Seigle! 

*missty*: Ooohlalala girl, you rock all of your bags! Keep the mod pics coming!


----------



## purses & pugs

*ash*, looking fab as always, I love that blue shirt dress with your Canard!

*French*, you look great and fit right into the scinery with that gorgeous dress! I love New Orleans!! Was there last August for two days on a road trip. 

*cali_to_ny*, the Velo is such a great style, especially since you can wear it crossbody

*cityoflight*, we're 07 black City twins! Love your leopard scarf with the black outfit. 

*Missty*, oooh, your Officier is killing me And you wear the Argent Midday so well, love it!

*ycart4187*, your LE pivone GGH is very pretty! 

*bag'hem all*, wow so many great bags! you are the VF queen now, that's for sure! Also love your Militaire suede Velo

*aalinne*, yummy bag!! You can't go wrong with a black RH City. And Lily is so cute


----------



## purses & pugs

*ash*, thank you very much!

*MissMerion*, thank you very much for your super sweet comment, I really appreciate it! My faux fur is very warm and kept me from freezing to death in minus 19 degrees Celsius!!

*bag'hem all*, haha you are so sweet! A few people admired my Envelope clutch, those who care about handbags I mean

And just to let you know so anyone won't get upset, my jacket is faux fur - I don't do real fur


----------



## MissMerion

*missty* love your sgh argent midday!! 

*bag'hem all *your vert fonce ggh PT is TDF  and the sgh brief has a fabolous leather, so soft and silky... fist time I totally fall in love with this colour!!


----------



## LostInBal

purses & pugs said:


> *aalinne*, yummy bag!! You can't go wrong with a black RH City. And Lily is so cute



Thank you my dear for your always nice comments.. I luv how you rock your Bals pretty!!


----------



## ashxoxo

Thank you, *bag'hem all* and P&P


----------



## AngelLuv

Great Style!!!!


----------



## ashxoxo

PS *bag'hem all *, loving your Ciel SGH Besace


----------



## French75

Thank you *P&P, Crazyinlv, Amacasa, Missmerion, Bag'hem all, *!! 
*P&P* : Thank you dear !! I think you look absolutely gorgeous with that vintage coat !! So chic ! The next time I see a faux fur coat in a store, I will definitely try it !! I totally remember your roadtrip and realize how awsome it could be... After my west coast roadtrip in 2009, now I want to go from Savannah to San Diego by car ! lol
*Crazyinlv* : My first time in the deep south !! That trip was definitely too short (2.5 days in New Orleans and that's all !). I would have loved to visit the country side 
*Amacasa* : New Orleans is so beautiful, I saw the most beautiful houses there, people were really kind and the food is awsome ! I was really impressed. Unfortunately you can still feel the sadness (abandonned houses with wood boards on the windows, and not necessarily in the areas that were completely flooded, some deserted streets...). It's really heartbreaking because it's such a lovely city...
*Bag'hem all*, nice pics !! I especially love your Marine Day !! Look so slouchy 
*Missty*, your bags have amazing leather !! TDF !!

For some reason when i'm at work I can't see all the pics, so I'll be back later to comment on the other pics


----------



## LostInBal

*p&p*, I bet we both have exactly the same watch..Tag twins then..? Mine is in inox and gold, yours?.


----------



## MissMerion

*MichK* love your shoes!  and your galet too!


----------



## purses & pugs

aalinne_72 said:


> *p&p*, I bet we both have exactly the same watch..Tag twins then..? Mine is in inox and gold, yours?.



Haha yes, seem like we are Tag twins Here is mine (it's 9 years old!)


----------



## LostInBal

purses & pugs said:


> Haha yes, seem like we are Tag twins Here is mine (it's 9 years old!)


----------



## am2022

french, looking warm and toasty!


----------



## Susan Lee

All of you look fabulous!!!

*A*-you and *Line* look GREAT!! Sounds like you 2 had a wonderful time!


----------



## MichK

*MissMerion* - thank you, dear!

*dannkat - *you got a Murier Velo! Love the (Prada?) charm!

*maire* - that Ruby GSH Day looks stunning... I almost missed the Colosseum in the background 

*p&p and LineC* - you gals look like you had fun!


----------



## ashxoxo

*P&P & LineC*, gorgeous!!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Susan*, thank you! Yes, we had a great time, we chatted so much that we totally forgot the time

*Mich*, thanks! We had so much fun:girlwhack::buttercup:

*ash*, thank you!!


----------



## French75

*P&P* I agree with the other ladies, it's a very cool pic 
*MichK*, love your style, as usual  The leather of your day looks very slouchy


----------



## maire

MichK said:


> *MissMerion* - thank you, dear!
> 
> *dannkat - *you got a Murier Velo! Love the (Prada?) charm!
> 
> *maire* - that Ruby GSH Day looks stunning... I almost missed the Colosseum in the background
> 
> *p&p and LineC* - you gals look like you had fun!



Thanks MichK, i do admit that "your" day is stunning too and it look so nice on you, great, great style...


----------



## MissMerion

*Helena928* love your tempete sgh city and your outfit. If I were you, I don't let it go... I've a tempete rh but my heart still belong to sgh, perfect combination!


----------



## Helena928

MissMerion said:


> *Helena928* love your tempete sgh city and your outfit. If I were you, I don't let it go... I've a tempete rh but my heart still belong to sgh, perfect combination!




Thanks MissMerion! I've been going back and forth because although it is so beautiful, I think I'm more of a RH girl! But I have had a hard time parting with it!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Helena928 said:


> Thanks MissMerion! I've been going back and forth because although it is so beautiful, I think I'm more of a RH girl! But I have had a hard time parting with it!



No, don't let it go. The Tempete GSH combo is really beautiful. I wish I had gotten my hands on a Tempete GSH City when I had the chance. If you've been going back and forth so much and have been having a hard time parting with it, you should take it as a sign. You'll probably really regret letting her go.


----------



## Susan Lee

^^ITA with BagsR4Me!!!!!!!! Keep that beauty Helena!!!


----------



## dannkat

Michk - oh yes, I've a velo! Love it to bits! Bingo, it's a prada charm, Mr Edward







Closer shot:


----------



## MissMerion

Helena928 said:


> Thanks MissMerion! I've been going back and forth because although it is so beautiful, I think I'm more of a RH girl! But I have had a hard time parting with it!


 
We have to reverse our tempete bags *Helena*!


----------



## purses & pugs

*French*, thank you sweetie! Love your 05 black City pic with the umbrella, ready for Christmas party, you look gorgeous as always

*tonkamama*, your Pourpre SGH Envelope is TDF!!! It suites you really well!

*helena*, I have the same bag as well and it's one of my all time favorites, one of my most used ones actually I wouldn't sell it unless it only sits in your closet. I think Tempete/SGH is a fantastic combo that goes with almost anything!

*ash*, you look gorgeous and you toally rock the Bal jackets!


----------



## Helena928

Okay, you guys talked me out of it!! Sometimes we start thinking crazy things just at the thought of getting a new bbag!   - thank you for talking some sense into me!!


----------



## French75

I love love love your modeling pics P&P !! Stunning bag! That color is perfect with jean and it matches your eyes !! So cool !! That bag was definitely made for you


----------



## purses & pugs

Thank you so much *French* You are so sweet! Marine is such a pretty color, but you know that


----------



## wingit

*purses & pugs*, your Marine GGH Work is such a stunner! I think it's my first time seeing this combo. I love how it goes so well with your cute outfit, eyes, nails and jewelry! What a winner!


----------



## ashxoxo

Thank you *P&P*, ADORE your new Work


----------



## tonkamama

purses & pugs said:


> *French*, thank you sweetie! Love your 05 black City pic with the umbrella, ready for Christmas party, you look gorgeous as always
> 
> *tonkamama*, your Pourpre SGH Envelope is TDF!!! It suites you really well!
> 
> *helena*, I have the same bag as well and it's one of my all time favorites, one of my most used ones actually I wouldn't sell it unless it only sits in your closet. I think Tempete/SGH is a fantastic combo that goes with almost anything!
> 
> *ash*, you look gorgeous and you toally rock the Bal jackets!


*purses & pugs ~* thank you so much and I fall in love with my clutch which I carry her all the time...     

Love your your Marine GGH Work...  it is going to take me a while to build up my Bal collections...it is such exciting and longing process...


----------



## purses & pugs

*wingit*, thank you very much Marine (and alos Officier) is goes so well with GGH I think, it's really a shame that Bal has discontinued the GGH

*ash*, thank you so much

*tonkamama*, thank you! And yes, building a Bal collection is not easy. Choosing from all the lovely colors, hws and styles - it can drive you nuts


----------



## Jasterock

Wow *P dearie*! Love your Xmas party outfit!! :urock: That red bracelet is so cool! May I ask where did you get that from?


----------



## French75

Hi *Leslie*, I love your outfit !! The jacket looks perfect on you with the skirt and the boots !! It's a very cute style 
Same to you *Ash* ! you always post beautiful pictures


----------



## purses & pugs

Jasterock said:


> Wow *P dearie*! Love your Xmas party outfit!! :urock: That red bracelet is so cool! May I ask where did you get that from?



Thank you so much J dear The red bracelet is from D&G and I bought it on the Outnet.com (not sure they have it there anymore though)


----------



## purses & pugs

*French*, your Poupre Work looks so nicely broken in now, I really love it on you


----------



## ashxoxo

*Vesna*, love your bag (ughh forgot what the name is already!) that looks like the Celine envelope! 

*P&P*, adore this colour combination. Superb! 

*French,* I just saw your Celine envelope! It's beautiful in that combo! Sooooooo lucky to get your hands on one! They're adorable and impossible to find!


----------



## tsuarsawan

All you lovely ladies look fabulous. 

*dannkat* you wear the velo so well! Love Murier, pretty color & your Prada charm is a beauty. 

*purses & pugs* all your pics are wonderful as usual, but my favorite, gotta say is that gorgeous Marine GGH Work. 
aarrhhh so lovely my dear **A** 

*tonkamama* loving that gorgy Pourpre SGH Envelope. Pourpre is divine.


----------



## purses & pugs

*ash*, thank you very much! Mixing red and pink is not always a no-no

*tsuarsawan*, thank you sweetie I know the Marine is one of your favorites and I can tell you it's one of my favorites too!!!


----------



## tonkamama

[

*tonkamama* loving that gorgy Pourpre SGH Envelope. Pourpre is divine.[/QUOTE]
*tsuarsawan ~* Thank you, I do love my envelope clutch, I found that I can carry it either dress up or dress down, so versatile!!  I loveit!  

My LV SA even comment on how soft the leather is when I show it to him...  lol


----------



## lovely64

Ohhh *Delmilano*, I love your Khaki MU! Gorgeous, you lucky thing!


----------



## French75

*Del *m*, * i'm glad to see you kept your suede folk ! You wear it very well. My suede work is in the closet (too much snow !!)
*Anna*, fun pic !! at the very beginning I didn't see the bag 
*Pixiejenna*, I think you're carrying one of the most beautiful color Balenciaga has ever made... wonderful 
*La vanguardia & Miss Merion*, you carry beautiful bags, but I must say I love your scarves too !!
*Dayzley*, thanks for sharing the cool pics from Vegas !! It reminds me my roadtrip in Arizona-Nevada-California last year


----------



## Dayzley

Thanks French75!!! I just thought to share it with you share. i was so overwhelmed with the beauty of Las Vegas and my new BBag!!! 



French75 said:


> *Del *m*, *i'm glad to see you kept your suede folk ! You wear it very well. My suede work is in the closet (too much snow !!)
> *Anna*, fun pic !! at the very beginning I didn't see the bag
> *Pixiejenna*, I think you're carrying one of the most beautiful color Balenciaga has ever made... wonderful
> *La vanguardia & Miss Merion*, you carry beautiful bags, but I must say I love your scarves too !!
> *Dayzley*, thanks for sharing the cool pics from Vegas !! It reminds me my roadtrip in Arizona-Nevada-California last year


----------



## MichK

Everyone looks so lovely! 

*delmilano* - you know I adore your style and I just love how you put everything together... LOVE the bracelets on you!

*french75* - another one who makes me sickly envious


----------



## MissMerion

French75 said:


> *Del *m*, *i'm glad to see you kept your suede folk ! You wear it very well. My suede work is in the closet (too much snow !!)
> *Anna*, fun pic !! at the very beginning I didn't see the bag
> *Pixiejenna*, I think you're carrying one of the most beautiful color Balenciaga has ever made... wonderful
> *La vanguardia & Miss Merion*, you carry beautiful bags, but I must say I love your scarves too !!
> *Dayzley*, thanks for sharing the cool pics from Vegas !! It reminds me my roadtrip in Arizona-Nevada-California last year


 
Thank you* French75*! :rockettes:


----------



## purses & pugs

*pixiejenna*, gasp, Mogano GGH is just crazy stunning beautiful!! You lucky gal

*delmilano*, you look great as always, I adore that cute little Ghost og yours and your TTs of course!

*Dayzley*, love your Vegas pics with the BR PT! Very pretty.

*MissMerion*, yum, Galet is so gorgeous! And nor your PT has a little daughter too

*Anna*, what a sweet pic! Your hair looks great and I love that your pretty Bbags is peeking in the back!

*LaVan*, such a cozy pic with you twiggy at the fireplace. Love your LV leopard stole too!


----------



## Anna_525

Thank you, dear *French75* and *P&P! *I, too, didn't see the bag in the picture until it was pointed out to me! LOL! We were having coffee at Starbucks at that time.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you! *

The gris marine LV leopard stole is an extremely versatile color. I would not have thought so if I didn't own it.



French75 said:


> *La vanguardia & Miss Merion*, you carry beautiful bags, but I must say I love your scarves too !!





purses & pugs said:


> *LaVan*, such a cozy pic with you twiggy at the fireplace. Love your LV leopard stole too!


----------



## christymarie340

P&P-I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your rouille city! You have an amazing closet, keep the pics comin' girl!


----------



## MissMerion

*P&P* yes, my galet is not yet alone!! 

*French75* great purchases! Love your new dresses, especially the second... as I saw the dress-case on the bed, is it a Fendi?


----------



## French75

Thank you *MissMerion* !! Yes it's a Fendi (it's the first time I buy such a dress !!). It's the first time I buy a dress that comes with a case too...
I might wear it for NYE


----------



## Livia1

*French*, I have to tell you ... I did not think anything of that dress when I saw the pic in your avatar but on you it looks so pretty. It hangs just right, you know. Very nice!


----------



## MissMerion

French75 said:


> Thank you *MissMerion* !! Yes it's a Fendi (it's the first time I buy such a dress !!). It's the first time I buy a dress that comes with a case too...
> I might wear it for NYE


 
 lucky you!! Never bought a dress with a case  but I hope to have one in the future (maybe a Bal leather jacket ).
This dress is super-perfect for NYE!! Enjoy it!!


----------



## delmilano

*lovely64* : thanks sweetie, im happy to see you around here. 
*purses & pugs* : thank you *A*, i love your fur coat, it looks so great on a beautiful blond lady, that city is delicious too. 
*french75* : merci *B*, i haven't used my suede folk yet, hopefully soon, suede is not compatible with snow. this year is incredibly snowy. joyeux noël hon.


----------



## delmilano

bag'hem all said:


> *delmilano*: It's good to know that you can still wear your moto jackets  under 10°C. May I ask what layering do you have underneath? Am thinking of bringing mine out on our Holiday Trip



i haven't worn my jacket since the snow made its coming out in paris. the moto jackets are great from 4°C up to 18°C, under 4°C, i feel a bit cold under the jacket, because the legs are not covered. in winter, i often wear a long top plus a cardigan and a thin cashmere pull over under the moto jacket. and it keeps me really warm.


----------



## slinks

*French75* - loooove the new dresses! I know the "Giovanna dress" is Fendi but the other one?


----------



## sonyaGB

French75 -- i love your outfits!  i don't have a RH black city -- i have a RGGH one, but seeing yours and beautiful it is -- i'm tempted by a regular one.


----------



## French75

Thank you ladies !!
*Slinks*, the first one is by Tara Jarmon (french brand). It exists in grey, black, dark blue and beige 
*sonyagb*, I can understand that !! I have 2 black cities (one from 2004 with very smooth leather and pewter hardware, and this one with wrickles and brass hardware). Sometimes I think it's not necessary to have 2 but they look very different and I love them equally !!


----------



## Dayzley

purses & pugs said:


> *pixiejenna*, gasp, Mogano GGH is just crazy stunning beautiful!! You lucky gal
> 
> *delmilano*, you look great as always, I adore that cute little Ghost og yours and your TTs of course!
> 
> *Dayzley*, love your Vegas pics with the BR PT! Very pretty.
> 
> *MissMerion*, yum, Galet is so gorgeous! And nor your PT has a little daughter too
> 
> *Anna*, what a sweet pic! Your hair looks great and I love that your pretty Bbags is peeking in the back!
> 
> *LaVan*, such a cozy pic with you twiggy at the fireplace. Love your LV leopard stole too!


 
Thanks P&P! Ive always love ur bbag collection and ur modelling pics!!
Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## petot

French75 -- you look very lovely with the new dress! Love it!


----------



## MichK

*French75* - love the dress and shoes!!

*cityoflight* - you know I love your style


----------



## drati

So many great new pics!

*French*, love your new dresses, both of them. And the shoes you wear with them look great. Love it.

*Del*, your bracelets are so pretty. Love your new canard one, it's subtle and beautiful. And sang GSH pops so nicely.


----------



## flower71

Lovely pics beautiful Bal girls!
French75, I must say, you totally rock that Fendi dress (better than the pic in the avatar, honest!).


----------



## Perfect Day

Everyone looks gorgeous. 
Cityoflight - I love your style, your bbag is fabulous and I love the furry tail charm you have added (can i ask from where you bought it!) - You look fab.
French75 - the outfit with the patent shoes is stunning.
Urbangrid - that Color of blue I love! The whole outfit is fab.


----------



## cityoflight

MichK : Thank you 


Perfect Day : Thank you! i got tail keychain from Eb_y , please serch for fox tail ^_^


----------



## delmilano

*drati :* thanks dear *D*, you know how much i love these bracelets, can't get enough of them, my new addiction i presume. LOL i love both rh and gsh, they are different and match different outfits. 
*cityofligh*t : dear *P*, the fox tail is so lovely, must be so soft.  
*happy new year to all bal lovers!! wish you all the best for 2011.*


----------



## cali_to_ny

LOVE LOVE LOVE all the ardoise bags.  I'm on the list for an ardoise Folk and I can't wait I think it's the perfect medium grey color!  Congrats to all!


----------



## Flip88

Everyone is looking great and I too love the fox tail you have on your bag CityofLight ...... a fabulous addition.


----------



## cityoflight

*del , Flip88* ...Thank you


----------



## Annabear

I love looking at these modelling pics, everyone looks so good! 

delmilano, that last pic of your suede folk is making me very curious of that bag


----------



## French75

Woow *Del *M** you look absolutely wonderful with those jackets !! They really look fantastic with a b.bag . I definitely have to try them someday !


----------



## purses & pugs

Wow, so many lovely pics - you ladies are looking gorgeous!!! 

*French*, gosh your new dressed are amazing! And you look way better with it than the girl on your avatar And your 05 black is TDF of course. 

*kiwi*, woohoo - you are totally rocking your beautiful moto jacket and your Anthra RGGH! You rock your vif rouge Purse as well and gorgy yellow jacket too

*Soisi*, oh Ruby one of the best Bal reds!

*del*, always enjoy your pics, you look stunning with your moto jackets. The Khaki is just so incredible gorgeous!

*col*, wow so many pretty bracelets! Aren't they the best Bal accessory? They are so wearable but a little edgy at the same time. 

*chloe F**, you rock you new gorgy pom bella Love your cardigan/top too!!

*Helena*, you are so darn chic!! Great outfit and great bag!

*rere*, yay, great to see soem pics from you! Love the Maxi Twig on you, and gosh it has incredible leather and is so JET black


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

thanks bella!! love your modeling pictures too:afrocool:


----------



## sonyaGB

REREsaurus -- love your black maxi twiggy

i love this style -- i bought it last week only to exchange it for something that i won't be able to get in future seasons.  i am second guessing myself as the maxi twiggy looks so lovely and slouchy and very useful.


----------



## REREsaurus

P&P - Thank you dear. My mod pics never look as good as yours though, you are the whole package! Love looking at your pics.

sonyagb - You have GOT to get a Maxi Twiggy! I swear by this style. There is a lot to love about it, kwim?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

aalinne_72, Bal & Frye is a perfect match for me
Looks great


----------



## Aventine

Sorbet Pretty, Chocolate and a great Second Cup cappucino.  A great way to start the day.


----------



## LostInBal

Pollie-Jean said:


> aalinne_72, Bal & Frye is a perfect match for me
> Looks great


Thank you dear and please excuse the bad pictures, colors are totally distorted! hugs from Barcelona


----------



## LostInBal

*p&p*.. your black hair coat rocks!!


----------



## Line C

LOVE the true red City!!


----------



## cityoflight

*purses & pugs *: Thanks! can't wait for summer to wear my new bracelets ^_^


----------



## purses & pugs

*CHLOEGLAMOUR*, thank you bella!!

*REREsaurus*, thank you sweetie! But don't be silly now, your mod pics are lovely and you always manage to take pics on such good light (can't say the same about myself, lol)

*aalinne*, thank you so much! I just bought that faux fur on sale for a very low price Your Anthra Work is lovely and I love your style!


----------



## anitos

Chemosphere:  I love your red bag for winter, what a gorgeous POP of color! And is that your house in the background? Stunning architecture!


----------



## serene

oh sorry I posted this to the wrong thread;

just wanted to say that *chemosphere*, your grey cardigan looks so soft and warm that I feel like hugging you!


----------



## purses & pugs

*chemosphere*, you know I adore your gorgy mod pics

*bag'hem all*, love Light Olive and you rock the Maxi Twiggy style

*French*, love your new mods pics! For some reason I thought you had the Acier suede in the Work style?? Or maybe you did an exchanged? Either way, it's gorgeous
PS. I adore your Tiffany charm bracelet and my BF was planning to get me one for xmas but they were sold out


----------



## French75

Thank you *P&P *A**  I saw your other post in the january/feb. thread. I don't think I will keep them both. I prefer the city for a suede bag 
I'm sorry you missed the tiffany bracelet, but it's such a best seller, it will be available next time for sure, you won't miss it twice  ... it's a great gift because once you have it, your BF can surprise you with a new charm from time to time


----------



## gingerbread91

i'm so in love with @aventine


----------



## purses & pugs

French75 said:


> Thank you *P&P *A**  I saw your other post in the january/feb. thread. I don't think I will keep them both. I prefer the city for a suede bag
> I'm sorry you missed the tiffany bracelet, but it's such a best seller, it will be available next time for sure, you won't miss it twice  ... it's a great gift because once you have it, your BF can surprise you with a new charm from time to time



Yes, maybe a smaller bag is better in suede? I saw it in a City in Bal Milan in October and it was gorgeous!!! Love the blue shade and the PH
And thanks for the info about the Tiffany bracelet, I'll definitely get one later and then BF can buy me charms once in a while


----------



## Noramor

I've been watching tons of absolutely fab modelling pics of you bal ladies. 
So many beautiful bags with their beautiful owners!!

I love to watch all these pictures

One day soon I'll join you


----------



## LittleMissBags

*Pilatesworks *- loving your look here! I have the same LV scarf and have worn it a couple of times with my zip jacket, and the edges of the zip have caught the weave and pulled it  How do you get on with yours next to your moto jacket? Have you had many pulls on the scarf? My DH keeps saying I should wear another of my (many) scarves but I just adore the Gris Marine...esp with Bal!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks LittleMissBags! I hardly ever zip up my jacket, so I don't need top worry about the scarf getting caught.
I have three of these LV scarves, and TBH I have never examined them to see if they have snagged.....because I figure they will snag, it is inevitable so I decided not stress about it. 
I think any snags or pulls will not be noticeable anyway due to the crinkled texture, and I think the print will help camoflage any pulls too.
HTH !


----------



## Ladylu1

*French75* what style are you.


----------



## Line C

pilatesworks said:


> Thanks LittleMissBags! I hardly ever zip up my jacket, so I don't need top worry about the scarf getting caught.
> I have three of these LV scarves, and TBH I have never examined them to see if they have snagged.....because I figure they will snag, it is inevitable so I decided not stress about it.
> I think any snags or pulls will not be noticeable anyway due to the crinkled texture, and I think the print will help camoflage any pulls too.
> HTH !


I use my Black SGH City with that same Gris Marine Stole 
I have several of these LV stoles, and I have some bad pulls in some of them, but it doesn't show unless you really look for the flaws, and not when in use, so I'm trying NOT to think about it  Just LOVE those stoles and use them all the time...


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^ BBags + LV Stoles = 
  ITA, better not to think about the flaws, just wear and enjoy!


----------



## LittleMissBags

Thanks Line C and Pilatesworks - great tips  I may have to visit the LV forum to find out the next stole design as, despite pulls, they are *fabulous*


----------



## kymmie

French75:  Love the bag.  I also love the way you have layered your bracelets.  I am planning on emulating it!  Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Line C

LittleMissBags said:


> Thanks Line C and Pilatesworks - great tips  I may have to visit the LV forum to find out the next stole design as, despite pulls, they are *fabulous*


There is a LE Leopard Pareo in 100% cotton that may be more durable. release date tomorrow! Not as fabulous as the Stoles, but half the price and pretty...

P&P: You look GREAT in your Acne jacket and RT!!! Did I see that red when I was visiting??


----------



## purses & pugs

Thank you sweet *Line*! Nope you didn't see it because it was at a bag spa at LMB's cleaning handles


----------



## saira1214

*chem*- LOVE the pop of red against the white! Congrats on a great oldie score!!

*Bag'hem*- Don't you just love olive? I have a rh olive city and it is a fabulous neutral. It looks great on you!!

*French*- Congrats on the acier suede!! I bought one in the tan/seigle color and really love it! I haven't carried it as much as I should, but you just gave me incentive to bring her out more!

*Leslie*- looking good as always! I can never get enough of black gsh!

*ash*- In love with those shoes (I immediately went to UO's website to order a pair)! Your outfit looks great with the Sahara GGH!

*P&P* Your RT looks fab! I'm glad you were pleased with the results from LMB. I have yet to use Barbara. But if I ever need to I am confident in her abilities.

*abbiee*- Congrats on your gift!! How nice! Is that 09 Maldives?

*Delta*- The mandarin day looks great on you!

*Dannkat*- I'm obsessed with my Ruby GSH FC! Yours looks fab! Your outfit is so cute and I love the pops of red!


----------



## ashxoxo

saira1214 said:


> *ash*- In love with those shoes (I immediately went to UO's website to order a pair)! Your outfit looks great with the Sahara GGH!



Thanks and I'm so glad I inspired you! They are truly awesome - I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ Ashxoxo you are gorg! So pretty. I dig the way you rock your bbags. Like a model!


----------



## Livia1

*Dannkat*, loveee that Ruby FC!


----------



## ilovemylilo

Pre-dinner


----------



## Line C

purses & pugs said:


> Thank you sweet *Line*! Nope you didn't see it because it was at a bag spa at LMB's cleaning handles


I think I might be getting more in to these darker reds now.. maybe I'm getting to old for "fire engine" red


----------



## ashxoxo

REREsaurus said:


> ^^ Ashxoxo you are gorg! So pretty. I dig the way you rock your bbags. Like a model!



Awwww, *Rere*!  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## ashxoxo

*dannkat* & *REREsaurus* - you ladies are rockin' it!!!!! 

Love the red and I don't think it's overload! 

*RERE*, love the grey with the Anthra - Anthra looks so much like Canard here!


----------



## chemosphere

*dannkat*, I LOVE the red cdc and flat clutch combo!  So chic!

*p&p*, looking lovely with your rt as always!

*french*, both of those blues with ph look so fantastic!  Your '03 blue is so perfect on you, and the acier suede is great also.  I am still drooling over your J12 too!

*linec*, so glad you like my "new to me" true red.... no way.... never too old to rock the fire engine red!  Vivid red (especially in small accents) is timeless and glam at any age, IMO!  By the way, my fellow Chanel polish collector, have you tried Black Pearl yet (it is my current favorite)?  I hope someone will take some picks with that polish and a Bal anthra combo!

Thanks for the congrats, *saira1214*.  I still can't believe my luck at having found both ph reds cities this past year!


----------



## chemosphere

anitos said:


> Chemosphere:  I love your red bag for winter, what a gorgeous POP of color! And is that your house in the background? Stunning architecture!



*anitos*, thanks for your nice note too!  Yes, that is my house in the background.  I couldn't resist getting that shot since our place looks extra dramatic with all the snow (which isn't very frequent around here).

*serene*, so funny  I'll take that hug


----------



## purses & pugs

*Saira*, thank you! Yes, I'm super happy with my RT now, Barbara did a great job and will not hesitate to send my bags to her again!

*Line*, I agree with chemosphere, you can never get too old for a true/fire red!!

*chemosphere*, thanks so much dear

*dannkat*, OMG, I totally LOVE your red accessories!!! The FC is perfect with you H belt and CDC


----------



## kiwishopper

P&P Hermes (x)
      Channel (x)
      Bakenciaga (x)

Life is good (x)


----------



## kiwishopper

Opps double post sorry!


----------



## Nikki_B

After seeing the collection you all have, I really need to get started with my purchase. I just flip flop between color and style and can't make up my mind.


----------



## schadenfreude

*Missty* - I'm usually just a lurker on these threads but I had to pop in and say how much I LOVE the jacket/dress/black tights/GH PT combo. Perfect! And I love it with the laid back hair and natural makeup.


----------



## saccharine

^^ 100% agree. you were the image of perfection, *missty*!  absolutely beautiful.


----------



## missty4

*kiwi* - love your outremer! what a pick me up in the pdx weather 

*schadenfreude* - ahhh too kind too kind! I thought I looked dorky with my hair since all I did was grabbed a hair claw and clip, like how I usually do it everyday (short on time). But I think I woulda default to that hair anyways, lol. 

thank you *saccharine*!


----------



## delmilano

so many gorgeous pics on this thread, bal ladies rock!
*french75 *: congrats on your acier suede city, it's a stunning combo isn't it? you rock the rh city.
*kiwishopper* : your outremer is so pretty, love this bag on you, you match it well.
*missty* : love the navy jacket with this super cute dress.


----------



## delmilano

*chemosphere* : lovely pics with snow and your beautiful house, the red pewter city on you.
*leslie* : stunning jacket leslie, i drool every time i look at it. it goes so well with your smooshy gsh pt.


----------



## Aventine

duh! The pictures thread is where the comments come from! Too early in the morning and didn't have my cuppa yet.

*Missty- love your colours and combo match.  Simply stunning!*


----------



## French75

Thanks *Del* !! I prefer the city to the work I think, I might sell the work (if I can... it's so difficult to sell a bag ! lol)
*Maire*, you look wonderful with your b. bags !! Very nice style (I often dress like that too, jeans+shirt+b.bag ) I'm a huge fan of red & brown for B. bags. Those colors +blue are my favorites ! You should show us the "panier" too, so cute !!!


----------



## maire

French75 said:


> Thanks *Del* !! I prefer the city to the work I think, I might sell the work (if I can... it's so difficult to sell a bag ! lol)
> *Maire*, you look wonderful with your b. bags !! Very nice style (I often dress like that too, jeans+shirt+b.bag ) I'm a huge fan of red & brown for B. bags. Those colors +blue are my favorites ! You should show us the "panier" too, so cute !!!



Thanks a lot French75, i like your style too, so chic and simple as i like !! Will certainly show my panier but later you know when sun and heat will be back...!


----------



## Line C

Tonkamama you look fabulous!!!! And that Envelope is TDF!! What color is it? me wants!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Ash you look absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## maire

Noramor, nice outfit, usually i am not into pink but you wear it well, very chic !!


----------



## tonkamama

Line C said:


> Tonkamama you look fabulous!!!! And that Envelope is TDF!! What color is it? me wants!!!


*Lin C ~ thank you very much...  it was from 2009 Purpre SGH and I bought it back in Nov 2010 from Bal Boutiques in Las Vegas.*


----------



## French75

*Maire* thank you very much *merci* for sharing pics with the "panier", it's really a super cute bag for the summer !! I love the big blue stripes, it's a bag that immediately makes me think of a walk by the beach !!  Your anthra city also looks fantastic on you, you have a really nice collection ! 

*Chemosphere*, fantastic 2004 black !! It's so cool when I see that you posted something in this thread because your pics are always absolutely stunning !!


----------



## maire

*French*, mais de rien ! 

*Chemosphere*, love your 2004 black city and love the Bertoia chair behind !!


----------



## beauxgoris

kiwi - love your fbf - I need to break mine out soon!

maire - love to see photos of your panier bag - they're so rare we don't get to see them that often! Getting ready for more spring use I'm sure! 

chem - ph black city, what a classic stunner.


----------



## maire

*beauxgoris*, thanks, will post more pics of my panier when sun will be back !!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Kiwi*, love your Outremer City, this is the perfect bright blue IMO!

*Tokyo*, yay so great to see you back!!! You look smashing as always, I love your style Hope we can catch up a bit soon sweetie


----------



## French75

*Tokyo* it's great to see you !! very nice pictures ! I especially love that RT weekender !


----------



## ashxoxo

kiwishopper said:


> Ash you look absolutely gorgeous!!!



Thanks so much Kiwi  !


----------



## ashxoxo

Cute pics, *Tokyo* , love how you layered it up!


----------



## maire

*Tokyo* love your weekender, just wonderful...!


----------



## chemosphere

I noticed that another 2004 ph city, like mine, just sold on RDC.  If that buyer happens to see this post please share some mod pics too, since I love seeing this bag in action. 

*French*, my bag twin, thanks so much.  So happy you enjoy my pics!  I always love yours too.... especially ones with your ph lovelies!!!

*beauxgoris*, I agree... the black ph city is an ultimate Bal classic. I feel so lucky to have found one for a really, really good price!

*marie*, cool photos with your panier  Good spot on the bertoia chair too.  We used a set of six of those as dining chairs for awhile but boy were they uncomfortable.  And worse than that... they snagged my clothing (the horror!), so now we just have two that function more as sculpture than actual seating.... but they do look pretty

thanks to you too, *Del*, for your nice comments on my earlier shots with my true red!


----------



## chemosphere

*Tokyo*, my other bag twin, just saw your pic with your '04 ph black city too!  Yay for mod shots with ph  Hope you had a great time on your travels with the family!  Oh and I must say that you rock the Bal moto jackets too!  Also, I love the combo of your RT weekender with the camel coat...such a great color combo!  I just took some more pics the other day with a similar pairing that I will have to share soon (camel coat with my '03 rouge).


----------



## French75

^^ I saw that 04 black on RDC, I wonder who snatched it (pretty fast by the way lol)


----------



## delmilano

*french* : you look great with both the work and city acier suede. 
*tokyo* : i m so happy to see your mod pics with the bal jacket again. please post some more, would love to see the 08 grey in action too. your dd looks really lovely, she has pretty hair and nice curls, too cute.


----------



## mere girl

Aventine said:


> *duh! The pictures thread is where the comments come from! Too early in the morning and didn't have my cuppa yet.*
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Is this right??? Are you commenting on the 'pictures only' thread on this thread here? I often trawl back pages and pages and pages on this thread wishing to comment on people wearing their bags but I often only find one or two pics about 20 pages back and I give up! please don't tell me I've been really pretty stupid and never realised????
> 
> 
> OMG - I've just read the first page here - you _are_ commenting on the 'pics only' thread! Oh crikey  - I feel such a complete prat! I've spent hours on here looking for the pics!!! :lolots:


----------



## Shivadiva

Love the Bal moto boots!


----------



## French75

Lovely pics *nhu nhu, ashxoxo and kiwi *!!
*Kiwi,* I can see that you have a gorgeous brown oldie too


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Thank you so much *French75*!

I actually didn't realize that the comments and pics were separated into two different threads


----------



## ashxoxo

French75 said:


> Lovely pics *nhu nhu, ashxoxo and kiwi *!!
> *Kiwi,* I can see that you have a gorgeous brown oldie too



Thank you sweet *French*! I love your mod shots too!!


----------



## ashxoxo

Jlao and Nhu Nhu, cute pics!!


----------



## delmilano

*lovely pics everyone.*
*kiwi* : your bag collection is awesome. you rock them all.
*ashxoxo *: pretty and lovely mod pics, i enjoy looking at them, please keep them coming. the hip is a cute style.


----------



## kiwishopper

Del thanks for ur sweet words  I "only" have 6 Bals but I enjoy rotating them often.


----------



## French75

*Chemosphere*, I love your pics, they are always fantastic, and what a gem you're carrying !! such a wonderful red+pw  :urock:


----------



## pixiejenna

lilflobowl your dress is precious LOVE it!


----------



## chemosphere

*French*, thanks so much!  I decided to take those pics for you especially, since I realized that I hadn't taken any photos with your fav '03 red in ages.  Hope you find yours soon, but in the meantime enjoy all your newest additions and your first WE

*ashxoxo*, more great, stylish pics!   Keep them coming

*Jlao*, fantastic picture!  I love that shot of red Bal:okay:

*kiwi*, I adore your choco pewter city (of course!).  Thanks for posting pics with this one from time to time, since no one else seems to have one!  I have been meaning to ask you.... is the choco very, very black brown?  In some pics it almost looks like it could be black (is that true IRL?).


----------



## Tokyo

purses & pugs said:


> *Kiwi*, love your Outremer City, this is the perfect bright blue IMO!
> 
> *Tokyo*, yay so great to see you back!!! You look smashing as always, I love your style Hope we can catch up a bit soon sweetie


 
HI P&P A*! Thank you for your lovely words and well well well I saw your 07 marine GGH Work!!!!!!!!!!!! woooowowowowow You are such a lucky girl!!! Giant Congrats to you!!! Yes, Catch up soooon 



French75 said:


> *Tokyo* it's great to see you !! very nice pictures ! I especially love that RT weekender !


 
Hi French,Thank you so much!!! I know, I know You d like the pic of RT Weekender!!! I traveled with it everywhere this winter! I will post more pics of RT We when I get a chance



ashxoxo said:


> Cute pics, *Tokyo* , love how you layered it up!


 
ash, Thank you!!! Your pics are always super!!! Your outfit with the mini pochette is absolutely lovely! 



maire said:


> *Tokyo* love your weekender, just wonderful...!


 
maire, Thank you! She flew with me very first time in this winter! 



chemosphere said:


> *Tokyo*, my other bag twin, just saw your pic with your '04 ph black city too! Yay for mod shots with ph Hope you had a great time on your travels with the family! Oh and I must say that you rock the Bal moto jackets too! Also, I love the combo of your RT weekender with the camel coat...such a great color combo! I just took some more pics the other day with a similar pairing that I will have to share soon (camel coat with my '03 rouge).


 
Hi Chemosphere!!! I always wanted to reply back to your post about when you were in Japan but then I didnt come here ( tpf) at all for a while, I am sorry about that! so, I see you enjoyed living here for a couple of year!!! When you are back in here again, I LOVE to see your RED PH Bag please!!!!!!!
Thank you! I enjoyed this chrismas with my family! I took RT City and WE everywhere this time! 
I SAW your 04 RED PH CITY!!! BEAUUUUUUUTIFUL! SUPER CONGRATS TO YOU!!! I can`t still believe that how great condition it is and I am so happy for you that you managed to find the perfect one with shoulder strap ! 
Yes, love the red bal with camel colour coat! You look so beautiful!!! Yes, you always look amazing with ( without) any of your bals!!! 
I will post a bit more of RT We pics when I get a chance!!! 



delmilano said:


> *french* : you look great with both the work and city acier suede.
> *tokyo* : i m so happy to see your mod pics with the bal jacket again. please post some more, would love to see the 08 grey in action too. your dd looks really lovely, she has pretty hair and nice curls, too cute.


 
Delmilano, M*!!! Hi!!!!! You look gorgeous with the coat but it doesnt look too much, just stylish with your PT! Your outfits are always very inspiring and make me feel like I want to go to shopping!
And Thank you so mcuh ! yes, I will do the action pic of 08 Grey soon! And thanks for the lovely comment about my DD, she has a long curly hair now and she actually took some of the pics of me! I will ask her again for the pic of Grey Moto jacket!


----------



## ashxoxo

delmilano said:


> *ashxoxo *: pretty and lovely mod pics, i enjoy looking at them, please keep them coming. the hip is a cute style.





chemosphere said:


> *ashxoxo*, more great, stylish pics!   Keep them coming



Thanks so much Del and Chem! Posting a new one now


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Purses&pugs, that little girl already has the model's stance almost down to perfection!!!!!


----------



## Livia1

*p&p*, she's adorable! Love the posing 
Give her a big thumbs up from me


----------



## Line C

P&P that is so precious *LOL* (and I see expenses in the future... auch!).. I remember someone else trying those shoes


----------



## purses & pugs

*SkyBlueDay*, haha yes she sure does how to pose! 

*Livia*, thank you! I will definitely give her the thumbs up from you 

*Line*, oh yes, I'm afraid she'll raid my closet very soon! And I also remember another pretty blonde girl that has tried these shoes on


----------



## purseinsanity

^*P&P*, what a cutie pie!  ITA w/the lock...my 5 year old DD is constantly in my closet helping herself to my CLs and various bags.  I put a lock on my closet door, but usually don't use it because she has so much fun in there and I have so much fun watching her!


----------



## tsuarsawan

*P&P* I don't blame your BF's daughter for raiding your cupbourd. So much goodies stored.  She is adorable & has a very keen eye & I must add she wears them very well, like some one I know....ooh very good taste, your delicious Purple CL that I adore......


----------



## pixiejenna

P & P how adorable! If she's like this at seven you will definaltely need a lock on your closet or some of your pieces may find a new home when she becomes q teenager. She won't go to the mall like other teens she just raid your closet, lol.


----------



## Tokyo

*P&P,A** Lovely pics , so cute! She put everything together so well!! 
Yes,you might need a key for your closet sooon! And so do I ( my dd is already after my chanel )


----------



## delmilano

*tokyo* : arigatou gosaimasu *M*san, people in the subway stared at me oddly when i had the hairy yeti jacket on. LOL women here are dressed in a quite subtle and classic way, that's why something a little different catches their attention immediately.  
your DD took your mod pics, wow. yes, please ask her to take some pics of yours with your 08 grey jacket. 
*p&p* : your bf's daughter is too cute, she rocks your olive city, i'm sure she'll ask you to lend her some of your treasures to school in a few years.


----------



## delmilano

*Ladylu1* : love your high heels, super sexy, and they match your work gsh so beautifully.
*ashxoxo* : yeah, another pic of yours, all i can say is WOW ash. love your red blouse with the blazer, so chic.


----------



## purses & pugs

*purseinsanity*, thank you And I totally see your point, they are so adorable so it's hard to say no!

*tsuarsawan *T**, aw you are too sweet Yes, she is developing a good taste, picking those purple CLs and the Olive City was a good choice And she loves to pose (can you tell? lol!)

*pixiejenna*, thank you and you are so right! I'll need that padlock when she's old enough to go to parties and stuff, I don't even want to think about she "borrowing" a bag then

*Tokyo *M**, thank you, she has indeed picked up on how to carry a bbag And I know your DD (who is adorable btw!) will inherit your great sense of style!

*Del*, thank you sweetie and I have a feeling she will do just that, haha! Love your new jacket, looks very warm and nice. And that FBF is gorgeous

*Ladylu1*, wow you totally rock your new BC Work and with those gorgeous YSLs it's a perfect match!

*angelastoel*, looking good with your Violet First and I love your scarf!


----------



## French75

*PP* your bf's daughter is too cute, especially with the shoes ahhaa !! She will love fashion for sure !! 
*Del*, I love your new coat !! very stylish, and I didn't remember you had a fbf, that's such a gem !! What year is it from ? 
*Ladylu1*, gorgeous bag and shoes !! the perfect match ! It looks really awesome on you with a black outfit (It looks like that the weather is much better in Spain than in France since you don't need any coat... not like me, Del in France and angelastoel in The Netherlands apparently 
*angelastoel*, the violet first is super cute and your pics are lovely (you have wonderful hair !!)


----------



## taskelover

P&P, she's just too cute!! She's def look up to u, as u have such a good taste


----------



## taskelover

Ladies, great mod pictures - keep 'em coming!


----------



## Ladylu1

delmilano said:


> *Ladylu1* : love your high heels, super sexy, and they match your work gsh so beautifully.


 Thanks delmilano.


purses & pugs said:


> *Ladylu1*, wow you totally rock your new BC Work and with those gorgeous YSLs it's a perfect match!


Thanks p&p..........Your daughter is a trendsetter.



French75 said:


> *Ladylu1*, gorgeous bag and shoes !! the perfect match ! It looks really awesome on you with a black outfit (It looks like that the weather is much better in Spain than in France since you don't need any coat... not like me, Del in France and angelastoel in The Netherlands apparently


 Hi French and thanks.............Here we have had a few fantastic days with very good temperature.


----------



## Prufrock613

*Ladylu1*
I adore the YSL/Bal combo~ perfect!!!


----------



## Balchlfen

*Helena928* - I love your pics! You always look amazing! Love your Olive City!!


----------



## ashxoxo

delmilano said:


> *Ladylu1* : love your high heels, super sexy, and they match your work gsh so beautifully.
> *ashxoxo* : yeah, another pic of yours, all i can say is WOW ash. love your red blouse with the blazer, so chic.



Thanks Del


----------



## French75

*Del*, that bag is a killer !!!! 2003 weekender  One of my favorite of yours !! (along with the teal work, the fbf... oh well ! so many of them are fantastic...)


----------



## delmilano

*french* : merci, tu sais que j'adore le WE, and with pewter hw, black looks really stunning. just saw your question about the fbf, it's from 2002 A/W. and i have no work style left in my collection.


----------



## French75

That must have been an old pic I saw while doing some research about teal


----------



## Ladylu1

Prufrock613 said:


> *Ladylu1*
> I adore the YSL/Bal combo~ perfect!!!


 
Thanks...


----------



## lovely64

*angelastoel*, you look like Chiara Ferrigni (sp?) from theblondsallad:0)


----------



## Helena928

Balchlfen said:


> *Helena928* - I love your pics! You always look amazing! Love your Olive City!!


 
Thank you very much!!


----------



## KatsBags

*claudis_candy*... so cute. It looks like you've been caught by the paparazzi


----------



## Adeola

*angelastoel* love your style, beautiful jacket


----------



## Ladylu1

*tonkamama* The most handsome as always, I adore your style.

*Angelastoel* precious jacket.


----------



## tonkamama

*Ladylu1 ~ thank you so much for your sweet compliment.  *

*Everyone looking great with their Bal bags!!
*


----------



## Tokyo

Ladies, those weekenders are super! 

*Delmilano,* I can imagine that how some people on the metro in Paris react with your fluffy coat. I always wonder why the most people in Paris wear clothes very classic way ( but I love the way they are! ) eventhogh it is the most fashionable city in the world. but I sometimes spot some ladies (like you) dress like just popped out from vogue magazine and I keep gazing at them


----------



## maire

*French*, love your perf, i am jalous, so nice on you !! Congrats, make me want to buy the one i tried few times ago (Winter 10 black with grey zip !)


----------



## claudis_candy

*KatsBags* haha exactly!


----------



## French75

Thank you *Maire* !! I bought it at Printemps today  It's my first one. It's the 2011 jacket (all black, leather, zips, everything..). They still had some 2010 with the grey zips, I tried one in 38, but it looked thicker on me (more real biker lol, although the fit was very nice... but I choose the all black 
I went initially there to check if they had some Khaki, but it's over they are sold out. 



maire said:


> French, love your perf, i am jalous, so nice on you !! Congrats, make me want to buy the one i tried few times ago (Winter 10 black with grey zip !)


----------



## maire

French75 said:


> Thank you *Maire* !! I bought it at Printemps today  It's my first one. It's the 2011 jacket (all black, leather, zips, everything..). They still had some 2010 with the grey zips, I tried one in 38, but it looked thicker on me (more real biker lol, although the fit was very nice... but I choose the all black
> I went initially there to check if they had some Khaki, but it's over they are sold out.



What size did you choose ? (the one i tried was 40 and was nice i think, but usualy i wear 36/38)


----------



## French75

I choose a size 40, which seems to be perfect. They didn't have a 38 anymore for the 2011 jacket. They had it for the 2010 one (with the grey zip). I tried it one and it was fine too, like the black in 40 so...


----------



## maire

Thanks, can help me if i decide to buy it


----------



## MAGJES

^^^Maire - LOVE the bag in your avatar - It really POPs with the black top.


----------



## maire

MAGJES said:


> ^^^Maire - LOVE the bag in your avatar - It really POPs with the black top.



Thanks a lot , *magjes*, i love this bag too, thinking that i need the same in black or dark night, i love SGH with dark colors...


----------



## French75

FinHuang, your bag is gorgeous with jeans !! I'm a big fan a old blue bag with jeans


----------



## LuckyLisa

The "Wearing Bbags" is my all-time favorite thread here!! Thank you to all you lovely ladies who go through the trouble of posting  your great photos. I subscribe to the thread and LOVE to see a new photo!!

One question- is there a reason so many regular posters don't label their photos? Do you post what bag you are wearing in this thread? I often stare, wondering which bag a person might be wearing- it is a city? is it a part-time?? Is it Tempete or Nuage?? 

I also search the thread a lot, but so many great photos will never come up in search because they aren't labeled! 

Today, I am desperate to know what bag Angelwings is carrying in photo 3964!


----------



## chloe speaks

maire said:


> Thanks a lot , *magjes*, i love this bag too, thinking that i need the same in black or dark night, i love SGH with dark colors...


 
*Maire*, I love how it looks on you - I was wondering what style and color it is...is it Sanguine GSH?

*finhuang*, I love how the blues have the same "worn in" look as jeans!



LuckyLisa said:


> The "Wearing Bbags" is my all-time favorite thread here!! Thank you to all you lovely ladies who go through the trouble of posting your great photos. I subscribe to the thread and LOVE to see a new photo!!
> 
> One question- is there a reason so many regular posters don't label their photos? Do you post what bag you are wearing in this thread? I often stare, wondering which bag a person might be wearing- it is a city? is it a part-time?? Is it Tempete or Nuage??
> 
> I also search the thread a lot, but so many great photos will never come up in search because they aren't labeled!


 
*Lucky Lisa*, I am in complete agreement with you on this. The reference thread is helpful, but what really makes the bags live is in model shots! I even think people need to say how big/small they are LOL! sometimes I see a First and think it looks like a City, but then realize it's on someone petite . On the other hand, I am already grateful for so many tPFers who share so much already!


----------



## maire

*Chloe*, thanks so much, it is a GSH Ruby Day...

*toiletduck*, love your bag, the color and love CGH 

*Madgjes *, beautiful black city, a must have, and yours look nice on you


----------



## finhuang

French75 said:


> FinHuang, your bag is gorgeous with jeans !! I'm a big fan a old blue bag with jeans


 
Thank you! 

I almost wear jeans everyday. (Only True Religion jeans. Can't wear other brand.  ) 
I love my "sky blue work" so much! She is 6 years old and still keep me a good company as an old friend. She does look old, doesn't she?


----------



## Line C

Bag'hem All: Those Ardoise pics are seriously dangerous!!!! I have been obsessing about this color lately, and your pics might push me over the edge!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

*chemosphere * having a giant foot in my hotel bathroom would totally give me the creaps lol how funny/random to have in your hotel room.

*Baghemall* I really love the way your mid-day looks on you! Ill have to start paying more attention to that style.


----------



## toiletduck

Thank you, *Marie*..Your icon look beautiful btw!


----------



## saira1214

*Diane* what a fab city, it looks great on you. Is it a Praline RGGH city or Sahara?


----------



## beauxgoris

*del* - I love all your oldies (a ghost!) but I really love your khaki oldie clutch and that shearling collar jacket! Is that a bal oldie jacket?


----------



## Ladylu1

*delmilano* your jackets are precious.


----------



## delmilano

beauxgoris said:


> *del* - I love all your oldies (a ghost!) but I really love your khaki oldie clutch and that shearling collar jacket! Is that a bal oldie jacket?



thanks beaux, nope that shearling collar jacket is simply H&M, can you believe it??? it was worn by many models on several blogs, very nice design from H&M.


----------



## delmilano

Ladylu1 said:


> *delmilano* your jackets are precious.



muchas gracias ladylu1.


----------



## French75

Lovely pics del !! You wear the jackets so well, perfect fit ! I especially love that khaki !!


----------



## ashxoxo

gorgeous*, Del*!


----------



## purseinsanity

*delmilano*, your jackets look amazing on you!


----------



## delmilano

*French75* : merci *B*; khaki 09 is a unique color, reminds me of VF.
*ashxoxo* : thanks sweetie
*purseinsanity* : thank you, i love your jacket collection too. bal jackets really rock.


----------



## bag'hem all

*nhunhu:* you look so pretty, I love your style!  

*chemosphere:* Cool mod pics as usual! 

*pixiejenna*: thanks dear, i think the midday looks especially elegant because of the SGH 

*Line C:* I love the Ardoise, just had to order another one in RH. 

*missty:* am loving your mod pics, love the background and of course your Sapphire, such a precious gem you have there.

*del:* Am especially in love with your Khaki jacket! Lovely dear!

*cassandra22007*: Congrats on your Ardoise! It looks good on you!

*Ladylu:* You're rocking your Canard PT! 

*ashxoxo*: You look like a model, loved how you put everything together 

*tonkamama*: love your jacket/ coat and how your scarf matches your moutarde!


----------



## maire

*del* love your jackets and your black twiggy, so rock, never wanted one before, now yes 

*french*, ahh that bag, so special, your wear it very well, this one was made for you !!


----------



## delmilano

*bag'hem all* : thanks sweetie, i must say that your VF ggh looks so delicious, you rock this combo, the VF is simply the best. no wonder why you love this bag so much.
*maire* : thank you. the twiggy is the bag i use the most, light weight, practical, not bulky at all, a perfect size for my everyday's needs. i think you'll love this style.


----------



## chemosphere

*delmilano*, your ph WE is amazing!  I'd love one just like yours!!!  I have to agree also, that your moto jackets look great on you!

*french*, big congrats again on all of your "new to you" goodies...especially the caramels!

*bag'hem all*, thanks so much!  I continue to enjoy your lovely mod pics so much too!  Your ardoise sgh midday is beautiful and looks great on you!  

*tokyo*, so great to hear from you earlier in this thread!  Loved seeing your vacation pics with your adorable family and your amazing black ph and moto jacket!  Perfecto!  Oh and yes, I would LOVE to bring my family (and my red ph beauties) to Japan and get to meet up with you someday...we are all dreaming about taking a trip to Tokyo (and to Thailand to stay at the Library in Koh Samui)!  Someday, when my littlest one is a bit older perhaps

*missty4*, Just have to say it again.... LOVE those cool photos you took in Iceland!  Gorgeous!!  

*pixiejenna*,  haha!  Yes a foot sculpture/chair in the bathroom is somewhat untraditonal   Actually my dh and I were *very* excited to have that Gaetano Pesce sculpture in our very own room since we are modern design buffs/collectors and it is such a rare piece.  And as a Bal collector it was fun to pair my rarely seen true red city with this very rare design piece


----------



## NYHONEY

*amjac2wm*  yay!! our boots look similiar too, are they lanvin as well?

i feel it's missing something when i remove the strap. but they are way too long, even when you use them as crossbody!


----------



## amjac2wm

NYHONEY said:


> *amjac2wm* yay!! our boots look similiar too, are they lanvin as well?
> 
> i feel it's missing something when i remove the strap. but they are way too long, even when you use them as crossbody!


 

your boots are so gorgeous! mine are by Tony Mora, found them on sale at TJMaxx and was amazed by their likeness to the Hermes jumping boots!

I tried to double up the strap last night, but it then looks sort of weird when the strap is not in use. So I suppose mine will continue to be strapless


----------



## maire

*NYHONEY*, love your town
*PRINCESSBAL*, nice city, it is beautiful on you !!


----------



## French75

Lovely pics ladies !!!
*P&P* I must say you wear your red bals perfectly !! And Jimi's so cute especially on the pic where he's looking at you ! 
*Maire*, beautiful anthra !! You need click on the little icon with a mountain above the message space and paste the URL of your pic. To get the url I usually host my pics on photobucket where the URL is called "direct link"


----------



## maire

Thanks a lot *French*, for help but i am not sure to want to use a plateform like photobucket, i am little afraid to share my photos with all the "world" !! May be i am wrong and need to learn more about it !! But thanks again ...


----------



## delmilano

*chemosphere *: thank you, you have a gorgeous pewter collection, you absolutely need a WE with pewter. 

*Cityoflight *: *P* congrats!! so you are pregnant, that's why we don't see you much around tpf.  miss u.


----------



## cityoflight

delmilano :*M* yes,i'm about 3 months kha ^_^


----------



## kiwishopper

Congrats CityOfLight on the upcoming baby  I just saw that too!


----------



## purses & pugs

*French*, thank you sweetie! You know I love a red Bbag and Jimmi always get curious when I take pics

*COL*, congrats, so happy for you

*bag'hem all*, you totally rock the moto jackets and the Marine is TDF

*Kiwi*, you know I adore your beautiful havana jacket, lovely!


----------



## agalarowicz

*juicy couture jen*, i love how bright that bag is, but still perfect for wearing casually! (makes me want nuage now...)


----------



## juicy couture jen

^Thanks agalarowicz!  I'm usually a neutral colored bag gal, but couldn't resist Nuage!


----------



## bag'hem all

*delmilano:* thanks dear, I can't get enough of VF GGH  You are soooo right!

*chemosphere:* thank you for your kind words 

*cityoflight:* Congratulations oh what good news!  

*purses & pugs:* thank you sweetie! I love the shade of Marine on the Moto Jacket.

*juicy couture jen:* Nuage, such a lovely addition, she looks good on you too!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*kiwi*- Your Rouge VIF Purse is stunning! I am all about those bright & breathtaking Bal reds right now!


----------



## cityoflight

kiwishopper, purses & pugs ,bag'hem all ...Thank you


----------



## juicy couture jen

bag'hem all - Thanks! Congrats on your new moto jackets! Stunning. A moto jacket is on my hg wishlist!!!


----------



## miu miu1

*French* I love your outfit with the Poupre City. You look great


----------



## delmilano

*french* : you are looking fantastic *B* with the bal jacket, love the whole rock&roll chic look.
*p&p* : i can't get enough of your pics sweetie, please keep them coming.


----------



## ilovefashion87

French, where are the jeans from  Them! You look FAB.


----------



## French75

Thank you ver much *Miu Miu, Del & I lovefashion *!!
Miu-Miu, it's actually a work, but it looks smaller now that it has broken in 
Del, I'm very happy I bought that jacket, I really love the long sleeves (and the leather is incredible !)
*Ilovefashion*, the jeans are the Lovestory from J Brand (color : dark vintage), they should be much easier to find in SoCal than in France, I think (I had to order them on the internet)


----------



## miu miu1

^whatever. you look great!!! And so does your work


----------



## French75

lol !! Thanks again *Miu-Miu *!! 
*CityofLight*, congratulations on the baby !!! i'm very happy for you, I didn't notice anything lol !! Lovely pictures by the way, those oldies are the best !
*Kiwi*, it's a very beautiful red you're carrying !! lovely pictures


----------



## Shivadiva

ilovefashion87 said:


> French, where are the jeans from  Them! You look FAB.


 
Love the jeans too  looks great with your bags and the moto jacket!!!


----------



## Shivadiva

*juicy couture jen*, your nuage city is soooo adorable!


----------



## nycbella

*Helena928* : I am your biggest fan, been following your blog. Your outfit always inspiring: Love  how you wear your B bag.

*Bag'hem All*; love love your  moto Jacket.
*
juicy couture jen*, your nuage city is beautiful.


----------



## beauxgoris

*PrincessBal* - cute ballerina's! Love your bag too of course.


----------



## cityoflight

French75 : Thank you! 
Love your black first and + black city and Fendi dress is nice too


----------



## sonyaGB

French75 -- i think i've complimented you on your PH black bal before -- but again -- wow!!! its beautiful!


----------



## nycbella

*French75 : * OMG  I am  droooling over your Moto Jacket and  Black city . Love  your outfit very much.


----------



## beauxgoris

*french75* - I like "bad ass" style the best!


----------



## maire

Frech, love the photo with your Fendi dress, and that bag arghhhhhh, perfect !


----------



## drati

So behind with comments but I try to never miss any photos. Love so many of the pics, too many to comment. But *French*, I must compliment you on your fabulous dress, is it Fendi? I forget the brand but love the simple black/white look. 

and of course congratulations *COL*, what exciting news. I too miss you here, please keep posting pictures!


----------



## French75

Thank you so much *CityofLight, SonyaGB, nycbella, beauxgoris, maire & Drati *!!
*Beaux*, I had to use that expression which has always make me laugh !!
*Drati*, thank you very much, yes it's Fendi, I had such a big crush on that dress ... and there was only one left in Paris, in my size ! How lucky was that lol


----------



## LuckyLisa

Oh, French75, between you and Chemosphere, you're making me want to sell an organ to get my hands on a Pewter Hardware city!! I almost had my hands on one a year ago and I still regret not going for it.  

Thanks for all the great photos!! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## am2022

loving all the photos...
french - bal jacket is TDF!
Toothfairy/ angelastoel..... love your marant pieces and those skulls!  Just curious where did you get the marant stripe lurex pant? or even the flana jacket?  those are awesome!


----------



## drati

French75 said:


> Thank you so much *CityofLight, SonyaGB, nycbella, beauxgoris, maire & Drati *!!
> *Beaux*, I had to use that expression which has always make me laugh !!
> *Drati*, thank you very much, yes it's Fendi, I had such a big crush on that dress ... and there was only one left in Paris, in my size ! How lucky was that lol



*French*, is the longed for Fendi dress living up to your expectations? I think it looks great, do you wear it to work or is it more a *going out/party* dress?


----------



## pixiejenna

*angelastoel *I just have to say I really like your style!


----------



## angelastoel

amacasa said:


> loving all the photos...
> french - bal jacket is TDF!
> Toothfairy/ angelastoel..... love your marant pieces and those skulls!  Just curious where did you get the marant stripe lurex pant? or even the flana jacket?  those are awesome!



thank you! I bought the pants on net-a-porter (they were even on sale!) and the flana jacket was a lucky find on ebay, I have been literally searching for months, but it comes up every now and then.


----------



## cityoflight

*drati* : Thank you *D* ^_^


----------



## Livia1

*soisi*, I know that Starbucks  Right across from the Cathedral. Oh I hope you had a lovely time in Athens 
Love your First!


----------



## chemosphere

*angelastoel*, I am enjoying your lovely photos so much too!  I also dig your style and your nice quality pics.

*princessbal,* that goes for you too!  And I love that you rock your one, beloved city often.  There is something so appealing to me about the items that get used over and over again until they become even more personal somehow!  And your photos are fantastic as well!!  Also wanted to share with you that I checked out your blog recently and I really like the tone and style of that too.  Keep up the great posts!

*french*, my black 04 bag twin, you look wonderful as always!  I like both looks a ton, but I especially LOVE your beautiful Fendi dress.  It looks great on you!  Is it odd that even though I own this bag myself I just can't get enough of seeing other peoples pics with it too?!  

*LuckyLisa*, I hope you find yours soon too so you can join our black ph city party!artyhat:  It is the best Bal bag of all...oops, think I might be being too controversial there but that really is my opinion.  I think it would be the very last of my Bal's I would ever let go of.


----------



## French75

*Chemosphere*, thank you so much for your sweet words !  
I agree ! I love to see my bag twins' bags as well ! It even can give me ideas in terms of outfits and associations 
It's funny because all our 04 black cities seem to look exactly the same (yours, Maxxouts, mine), very soft and smooth and jet black ! If you take anothe year, let's say 2005, it's totally different, all the bags of the same color look different from one another 

*Drati*, I mostly wear the dress at night, for example when I go to a nice restaurant, or to have a drink in a fancy place. But the dress is simple enough to wear it on more casual occasions


----------



## lizmarielowe

*CG* I love your day, anthra with RGGH??
It's totally on my to buy list eheheh (:
And you're beyond gorgeous as always (:


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

grazie mille my dearsorry for the crappy modeling pictures, i was in a rush

this style is so comfy and not huge as my other giant bags,it looks incredibly well on light coloured and tailored outfits IMO


----------



## Livia1

*F*, you are so rocking that Day. I absolutely love it on you. Tres chic!
And you look lovely as always


----------



## snoesje

chloeglamour, congrats on your day. it just looks perfect on you!


----------



## lizmarielowe

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> grazie mille my dearsorry for the crappy modeling pictures, i was in a rush
> 
> this style is so comfy and not huge as my other giant bags,it looks incredibly well on light coloured and tailored outfits IMO



Prego cara 
They're great pics though!!
And I agree, the day looks as light as a feather compared to other gh bags!!


----------



## chemosphere

Oooo, *A* I LOVE your new Bal heels!!!!  I don't use the word "fierce" but if I did.....

*Chloe*, beautiful as always!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Livia1 said:


> *F*, you are so rocking that Day. I absolutely love it on you. Tres chic!
> And you look lovely as always


thank my dear buddy*S*,i used it today and the only defect i could find was that ....carrying it over the shoulder i couldn't admire it very well

...liz, it is just a pillowy feather

thanks snoesje for your words!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

chemosphere said:


> Oooo, *A* I LOVE your new Bal heels!!!! I don't use the word "fierce" but if I did.....
> 
> *Chloe*, beautiful as always!


 thanks bellai am a huge fan of your style, pictures and bags


----------



## French75

*Chloe* you look fantastic !! super chic as usual, I've been missing your modeling pics 
*I lovefashion*, beautiful bag ! And who's that cute and vey well dressed little boy ? Your son ? too cute !!


----------



## 2shai_

*F*, gorgeous mod pics! the bag looks so good on you! Love it!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Thank you, yes that is DS




French75 said:


> *Chloe* you look fantastic !! super chic as usual, I've been missing your modeling pics
> *I lovefashion*, beautiful bag ! And who's that cute and vey well dressed little boy ? Your son ? too cute !!


----------



## am2022

thanks chemo!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

*ilovefashion *Love the pic of your little one wearing your bag, absolutely precious!


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Bag'emAll, you look gorgeous in that blue chambray tunic - that shade of blue really suits your skin tone... and of course, that bag you're carrying in that same shot looks prefect on you


----------



## bag'hem all

thanks dear Sky, any luck on your Maxi Twiggy?


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Oops, sorry, bag'hem all, I mistyped your name!! Not yet: waiting to see what Cultstatus brings in. I'm a bit of a sucker for leather that is distressed as possible, and I've realised I'm one of those purchasers who likes to feel and smell the bag before I take the plunge


----------



## luvmy3girls

*Bag'emAll* love the bags! whats the leather wrap bracelet your wearing? I like it


----------



## Avaboo

Does anyone own a bag color called "cherry"? Is this color a fake?


----------



## bag'hem all

SkyBlueDay said:


> Oops, sorry, bag'hem all, I mistyped your name!! Not yet: waiting to see what Cultstatus brings in. I'm a bit of a sucker for leather that is distressed as possible, and I've realised I'm one of those purchasers who likes to feel and smell the bag before I take the plunge


 
No problemo about the typo... haha  for being able to purchase your bbags on site, hope you find your Maxi with super distressed leather soon! 



luvmy3girls said:


> *Bag'emAll* love the bags! whats the leather wrap bracelet your wearing? I like it


 
Hi thanks, are you referring to the black one? It's from a local leather repair shop, no brand name, I like how thin it is. If you're referring to the baby gray colored one with the silver chain, it's from Vita Fede.


----------



## aprillsrin

*Bag'hem all* - your violet PT is stunning! the color's so yummy  

*angelastoel* - I always always loooove your mod pics - you look so chic here.

*purses & pugs* - Love it  now I need to get one of red Bal 

*twinsa10131*- The color is soooo pretty 

*antakusuma*- Look great on you!

**want it all** - I can't keep up either  everybody looks great! love your city

*PrincessBal* - Love your outfit 

*Daniichwan *- Nice pic!


----------



## antakusuma

^^ thanks!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Hey *Bag in Black*, nice to meet you here:greengrin:
You're looking great !


----------



## miu miu1

*Chloe* lookin good  Like your jacket!


----------



## purses & pugs

*aprillsrin*, thank you! And yes, you definitely need a red Bal one day

*chloeglamour*, love the Day style on you! I must have missed something, didn't know you had one


----------



## outtacontrol

*chloeglamour* - where did you get your jacket or what brand? It's gorgeous! Are the buttons gold?


----------



## French75

*Chloe*, I absolutely love your modeling pics !! so chic !!


----------



## angelastoel

me and my greige first


----------



## angelastoel

angelastoel said:


> me and my greige first



sorry!!!! wrong page, sorry!


----------



## delmilano

*Bag'hem all* : lovely pics sweetie, love your bal collection, you rock every single bal style.
*angelastoel* : that greige first is too cute, a perfect bag for a beautiful blond. 
*CG: *bellissima buddy, i knew that you would rock the day rggh. you look so pretty with your coat and the day. 
*drati : *yeah, the FC in taupe, how lovely, what an amazing find my friend. it has been made for you, love the dress, the cardigan, the taupe clutch.


----------



## chemosphere

**D**, your new flat clutch is a real beauty!  Such a great find!  I agree with *delmilano*... it looks made for you!  Oh and I love it paired with the Sinn!


----------



## drati

*drati*  and *chemo*, thanks so much. I'm happy to hear you like the pics -- I loved pairing this outfit with the clutch. And I agree *chemo*, the Sinn looked good with it. I often wear this watch when going out even though it's more sporty than dressy (and quite unlike the delicate nude chiffon dress). 

*Kat99*, I adore your Bal dress. Such a gorgeous colour, material and cut. I don't think the open back is very daring, it looks just beautiful and classy to me. I'd love to see a full length shot to see how long it is and how the hemline falls. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## silverfern

*angelastoel* - looking fabulous as always. Love your grey pumps!

*drati* - Great mod shots with your clutch. My DH is a huge Sinn fan too, I sometimes pinch one of his to wear 

*kat99* - beautiful dress. I've seen this in person and it's amazing. Congrats!

*initialed* - I have the same metallic MU clutch! Your hair has gotten so long, it looks great


----------



## nycbella

*Yunces* darling  beibeh, you look great  with your VR RGGH Day.


----------



## initialed

*silverfern* - Twins   and thank you so much!


----------



## drati

*Siverfern*, thanks. I wish my DH was into watches too as I'd love to borrow. Unfortunately he's happy with his one and only watch and wears it every day. Which Sinns does your DH own and which one do you like to borrow? 

*PrincessBal* and *pinkpol15h*, really like your anthra cities. 

*cipoohe*, love your action shot, gorgeous lady, bag and setting.

*MissMerion*, thanks for showing us your vert menthe city. I wish your pic was a bit bigger, I'd love to see more of the bag and scarf.


----------



## silverfern

^^ He has the Frankfurt finance watch (which is the one I pinch), Regulator Tecnik and EZM3


----------



## drati

^^^ Thanks, off to look them up.


----------



## MissMerion

drati said:


> *MissMerion*, thanks for showing us your vert menthe city. I wish your pic was a bit bigger, I'd love to see more of the bag and scarf.


 
Thanks to you, Drati. You're right, but I'm new to iphone and I don't know well how to use the camera... I will apply better for next pictures


----------



## lizmarielowe

*aalinne_72* I lovelovelove your dress
and it looks amazing with your black cityyy (:


----------



## NANI1972

ashxoxo: I love this pic! So adorable! Love your outfit. And the kitty is super cute!

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ags-pictures-only-37346-277.html#post18361367


----------



## miu miu1

*ashxoxo* what a great pic with you, your sahara GGh and the cat


----------



## ilovefashion87

Pursefind, i love your outfit and bag of course. your making me want one with SHW now


----------



## .pursefiend.

ilovefashion87 said:


> Pursefind, i love your outfit and bag of course. your making me want one with SHW now


 
aww thank you! you should get it. i absolutely adore mine


----------



## ilovefashion87

would you say its a jet black?



.pursefiend. said:


> aww thank you! you should get it. i absolutely adore mine


----------



## .pursefiend.

ilovefashion87 said:


> would you say its a jet black?


 
yes!


----------



## ashxoxo

NANI1972 said:


> ashxoxo: I love this pic! So adorable! Love your outfit. And the kitty is super cute!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ags-pictures-only-37346-277.html#post18361367





miu miu1 said:


> *ashxoxo* what a great pic with you, your sahara GGh and the cat



Thanks *Nani* and *miu miu*


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Oh man _*Nanaz*_, I am seriously in LOVE with that bag! It's perfection, size color & hardware!!!


----------



## vikianderson

_oooooh!_ a new clutch **Del**  love it on you! & the scarf too! 

love your goRRRgeous blue **Nanaz**


----------



## Nanaz

^^Thank you "J" and viki.


----------



## lovely64

I´m an idiot. I commented in the celebrity and bbags thread. Duh. Sorry about that, I´m unable to edit.


----------



## delmilano

vikianderson said:


> _oooooh!_ a new clutch **Del**  love it on you! & the scarf too!
> 
> love your goRRRgeous blue **Nanaz**



thanks viki, i love that mcqueen scarf to pieces.


----------



## ashxoxo

LOVE the clutch *Del*, I want one so badly!


----------



## delmilano

^^thanks ash, this clutch is discontinued i believe, never saw one in the new colors and they are rarer than gold. i'll keep my eyes open for you. im sure one will pop up on RDC.
by the way, adore looking at your pics, your blog is awesome.


----------



## Livia1

Woah hey, *Del*! I didn't know you let go of your other FC but you're definitely rocking this one so I hope you'll keep it.


----------



## Mia Bella

*del*: I love your flat clutch and amazing jacket. Which color is that? You look fabulous!

*Nanaz*: So jeal!!!! I still die over Outremer. Good choice with the RH too, I would have chosen the exact combo. 

*riry*: Wow Light Olive is totally like Vert Thyme but with more&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;minty green in it? It's so pretty and I love it with RH.

*cassandra22007*: Pretty dress! And bag of course 

*PrincessBal*: love the action shot!


----------



## delmilano

thanks *livia* : the marine 08 left my home a long time ago. didn't feel right with marine, the leather wasn't that pillowy. i prefer this one much more and yes, i think it's definitely going to stay with me forever. 
*mia bella* : it's 2008 1 black but is a soft black, i almost thought it was a dark anthra but the zipper fabric is black so it's definitely black.


----------



## riry

Loving everyone's gorgy bags!

Thanks, *Mia Bella*- I don't even like green, but Light Olive is my favorite Bal color!


----------



## gsuh84

ttn said:


> Missty4 - you look great - also love the leather jacket - I was wondering whose it is? Thanks




agreed 
those are such cute pictures.


----------



## gsuh84

delmilano said:


> thanks *livia* : the marine 08 left my home a long time ago. didn't feel right with marine, the leather wasn't that pillowy. i prefer this one much more and yes, i think it's definitely going to stay with me forever.
> *mia bella* : it's 2008 1 black but is a soft black, i almost thought it was a dark anthra but the zipper fabric is black so it's definitely black.




your blog is amazing!
i've always thought of starting one myself but it seems like so much work! 
thanks for your great photos!


----------



## delmilano

gsuh84 said:


> your blog is amazing!
> i've always thought of starting one myself but it seems like so much work!
> thanks for your great photos!



thanks, i finally brought this blog idea to life and am glad i pushed myself to do it. the most difficult part is how to start, i think. finding a name, the blog's graphic look, the contents and then post pics. Then it's fun and really exciting.


----------



## MissMerion

*Helena* great style and pictures, as always! Your tempete sgh is more and more beautiful, love it!!


----------



## pixiejenna

*dannkat* Dogs are definitely allowed here! Love it!


----------



## AJ1025

Dannkat- Bully the bull terrier is SO adorable and I like your Bal, too!


----------



## Helena928

MissMerion said:


> *Helena* great style and pictures, as always! Your tempete sgh is more and more beautiful, love it!!



Thanks Miss Merion! Yes, it's definitely gotten better looking with time! As most of the bags have!


----------



## drati

*Del*, love your flowery dress and how you wear it. Your khaki jacket and sanguine part time are the perfect match. And ghosty is just plain cute.  I'm enjoying your blog too. Don't stop posting here though please! 

*COL*, nice to see you here with your gorgeous black beauties. Love your black WE esp.


----------



## Line C

Nhu Nhu Your pictures are stunning!!! Those could be in a magazine or something!!


----------



## French75

*Nhu Nhu*, your pics are wonderful ! you wear your raisin very well ! I'm happy because I'm waiting for my first purple bag (eggplant city from 2004), and looking at your pics makes me think I made a good choice 
*Del*, nice jacket I must say  !! Love all your mod shots ! it's very nice to share several pics of different b.bags at the same time, I should do that too next time


----------



## Nanaz

*Nhu Nhu* god your pictures are amazing and that City looks awsome on you. Gorgeoussssssssss.


----------



## delmilano

thanks *drati*, the sanguine color is the best red for me, easy to match, and don't worry i won't stop posting here my friend.  
*french75* : merci *B*, i found mod pics of different bal styles very useful when i started to hang around this forum, so i try to post as many as possible. they give an idea of how each style looks in action.   and yes, bal jackets rock!!! love your black with black zippers too. 
*nhu nhu* : love your pics and your blog.
*COL* : im always happy to see you posting mod pics, keep them coming *P*. 
*aalinne* : you wear pop colors so well.


----------



## cityoflight

*del , darti*... Thank you ^_^


----------



## delmilano

*COL :* love your tuileries pics *P*, i can't tell from the pics that you are pregnant at all. you are so slim.  love your outfit.


----------



## cityoflight

Thank you  *M*
I'm 18 weeks today and i gain about 3kg. ^_^


----------



## tb-purselover

Here is me today. 2011 Marine bmoto and 09 GGH Officier Work:


----------



## hrhsunshine

*French! *You look great with your yummy caramel! It is beautiful!

What a gorgeous day in NYC!  Have a super time.  Send us more pix if you can while you are there.


----------



## drati

*Nhu Nhu*, love your pics, you carry raisin so well.

*tb-purselover,* love how wear your moto jacket, gorgeous. 

*dannkat*, nice pictures, thanks for posting. Beautiful eb and Spidey carries the mini pompom so well. 

*snoesje*, congratulations! Looking great as always, so nice to see you here.

*French*, oh that caramel goodness. Wonderful pictures, keep posting please. Can't wait to see your de dix.


----------



## toiletduck

*drati* your flat brass hobo is TDF!


----------



## delmilano

*french75 : **B* you look ab fab in the streets of new york!!! that lovely 03 caramel is awesome!!! love the whole look, so cool, so chic!!! love the raybans too. enjoy your stay in nyc, you are a lucky lady!!!


----------



## maire

French, your bag is just one of the most beautiful bbag i have seen ever, congrats !!

Drati, love your bag and your style, lovely !!


----------



## dragonette

drati said:


> *dannkat*, nice pictures, thanks for posting. Beautiful eb and Spidey carries the mini pompom so well.



Thanks *drati*! I love my MPP! 

dannkat's is an Outremer!


----------



## purses & pugs

I haven't visited this thread in a long time and wow - so much eye candy here! You Bal ladies totally ROCK:sunnies

*Kiwi*, looove your Anthra RGGH City!

*dannkat*, great pics of you and *dragonette*, that incredible view looks amazing! 

*COL*, your spring pics from Paris with your black City are so pretty

*tb-purselover*, Officer + GGH = perfection!!! You look great with your marine jacket too. 

*riry*, cute outfit! And a black City is a must, isn't it

*French*, I love NYC and I love Dark Caramel! Yay, you finnally got it Great pics and you look so pretty as always.

*drati*, OMG you totally rock that FBF hobo! What a great bag. It goes perfectly with your dress and boots which I also love (are the boots from IM?) 

*tsuarsawan*, you know I adore Amethyst and the Courier is a great style for you! Love it with your black outfit, it's so chic but still fun with that lovely pop color


----------



## LuckyLisa

#4187- Purses & Pugs- LOVE these photos. I don't know which is nicer- the bags, the scenery, or you!! Such lovely photos. Looks like you were having a wonderful time!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

woww stunning *AM*!!!love your pictures ..expecially the last one with your black moto jacket and rt city 

beautiful bags on a beautiful blonde viking :sunnies


----------



## purses & pugs

*LuckyLisa*, thank you so much for your sweet comment, you are too kind We had a lovely time and I'd go back any time!

*CHLOEGLAMOUR *F** thank you so much I found out on that trip that I really love the RT and black moto jacket combo. Haha.. and I felt like a pale viking there definitely needed some sun after 6 moths of winter!


----------



## cityoflight

*purses & pugs* : Thank you! 
i like sgh black work from your vacation pic ^_^


----------



## AJ1025

Love seeing your Spain photos PandP, you have such amazing style!


----------



## riry

Love everyone's photos!

*p&p*- you have some beautiful pics. Every time I see one of your modeling shots, I'm inspired to put more color into my Bal-collection!


----------



## delmilano

*P&P : **A* you know how much i love your holiday pics.  lovely outfits, great scenery + a stunning blond modeling great b bags and the black bal jacket looks awesome too. thanks for sharing these wonderful pics sweetie.


----------



## CeeJay

**P&P** .. wonderful pics of both Spain & your outfits!!  I'm just dying to go away, and would love dearly to jump on a plane to Europe (at this point, I don't care exactly where!!).   

So, here's a question for you .. how do you pack your Bal bags???  Seems I always bring a Black bag only, since it goes with everything.  Since you can't lock your luggage anymore, I'm afraid that if I were to pack a few 'extras', then would be stolen.


----------



## AJ1025

Fashion- love seeing that gorge Black City in action!!


----------



## tsuarsawan

purses & pugs said:


> I haven't visited this thread in a long time and wow - so much eye candy here! You Bal ladies totally ROCK:sunnies
> *tsuarsawan*, you know I adore Amethyst and the Courier is a great style for you! Love it with your black outfit, it's so chic but still fun with that lovely pop color


 
Thanks sweetie! You rock with your Moutarde City, Rouge Theatre City, black SGH Work and black moto jacket..haha 
I adore you pics & Spain looks like my kind of destination.  Your right, Amethyst is a fun pop colour & I adored carrying the courier around. So light & versatile. I threw so much in that bag & it still managed to get a few compliments..


----------



## dragonette

Thank you *P&P*! We had an awesome day!  I LOVELOVELOVE your holiday pics! Moutarde looks amazing on you!

*T*, your Amethyst Courier is beautiful. I want a Courier one day for traveling too!


----------



## tsuarsawan

dragonette said:


> Thank you *P&P*! We had an awesome day!  I LOVELOVELOVE your holiday pics! Moutarde looks amazing on you!
> 
> *T*, your Amethyst Courier is beautiful. I want a Courier one day for traveling too!


 
Thanks **J** No one rocks the mini pom as you do... ooh yes if you can someday, the courier is a must. Best travel bag out... My Amethyst courier was the perfect travel bag. She is more distressed than ever now. Just how I like it.


----------



## drati

dragonette said:


> Thanks *drati*! I love my MPP!
> 
> dannkat's is an Outremer!



Thanks, I wasn't sure. Looks gorgeous.


----------



## purses & pugs

*cityoflight*, thank you very much!

*AJ1025*, thank you

*riry*, thank you so much! One of the reasons I love Bal so much is the beautiful colors, they brightens up your day

*delmilano **M*, thank you for your kind words sweetie! As you know I had a great time in Spain, you'll definitley have something to look forward too. 

*CeeJay*, thank you so much sweetie! Here is how I pack my Bals: I take a larger Bal (WE or Work) with me and inside it I pack one or two City bags in their dust bags. I also take my Traveller Clutch so I can carry passports, tickets, etc. in it when travelling and then use it in the evenings later on. I _NEVER _pack a Bal in my suitcase which I check in at the airport I would die if the suitcase got lost or stolen So bottom line is that I carry 2-3 bags around at the airport which can be a bit heavy, so I just ask my BF to carry any other stuff I might bring like books, stuff I buy on tax free, etc.:lolots::greengrin:

**T**, thank you so much dear! Oh yes, Spain is probably perfect for you and I really hope you'll get the chance to go there sometime

*dragonette*, thank you! I adore my Moutarde, it's a bag that I just love more and more everyday!


----------



## agalarowicz

*P&P*, those pics are amazing. ive looked at them like 5 times already
*miu miu1*, that outfit is adorable! i love how you put everything together


----------



## tb-purselover

drati said:


> *tb-purselover,* love how wear your moto jacket, gorgeous.



Thanks! I've found I am getting so much use out of my moto jacket! 



purses & pugs said:


> *tb-purselover*, Officer + GGH = perfection!!! You look great with your marine jacket too.



Thanks so much! I was so afraid of using my GGH Officier for such a long time because it is a perfect combo in my mind. But I just decided I need to get over that fear lol.


----------



## miu miu1

agalarowicz said:


> *miu miu1*, that outfit is adorable! i love how you put everything together



Thank you!!!


----------



## MAGJES

*Miu Miu* - Love your new City!!  A great 1st Mod pic!!  What a great Spring color.

*Fashion1 *- Don't you just love the '05 Black City...'05 is my favorite Bal year. Looking good!

*P & P* - What great pics of your bals....gorgeous backdrop too! Hope you're having a lovely time.


----------



## purses & pugs

*agalarowicz*, thank you so much sweetie, glad you enjoyed them

*MAGJES*, thank you very much we had a great time, I love Spain!

*tb-purselover*, yes that bag definitely deserves to be used!! I have an 07 Marine GGH Work which I love to pieces and use whenever I need a Work, it holds up really well

*miu miu*, there is your beloved VD RGGH! This color is but I still think you'll only need one VD

*2shai*, holy smokes, what a hot, hot, hot bag!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*omg 2 SHAI ! don't be too shy and keep posting your modeling pictures! you are gorgeous with your LE GGH CITY!!
:urock:*


----------



## 2shai_

Thank you *purses & pugs, chloelglamour*!!! Yes I am a bit shy but I will try to post more mod pics in the future!


----------



## toiletduck

*2shai* you look fantastic! you're totally right about the bag deserving pictures...

*miu miu* STUNNING!

*purses & pugs* you're SN is so cute! I loooove your Moutarde and black city!


----------



## 2shai_

^Oooo nice! I miss HK! I really want to go back soon!


----------



## toiletduck

2shai_ said:


> ^Oooo nice! I miss HK! I really want to go back soon!



It's b-bag heaven here! My mouth waters every time I pass by the store in Ocean Terminal/Landmark...


----------



## miu miu1

*Magjes* Thank you!!! 
*2shai* You look great with your LE City!
*toiletduck* Thank you very much! And you look so pretty! Love your City and your dress!
*P&P* Love your pics  I need vacation!!!


----------



## dragonette

tsuarsawan said:


> Thanks **J** No one rocks the mini pom as you do... ooh yes if you can someday, the courier is a must. Best travel bag out... My Amethyst courier was the perfect travel bag. She is more distressed than ever now. Just how I like it.



*T*, I'm officially addicted to MPPs... It's going to be hard for me to try other styles! Every time I see a nice colour, I would think how nice it would look on an MPP...


----------



## French75

Thank you very much *P&P, Del, Hrhsunshine, Drati, Maire* !! I wear that dark caramel everyday !! That bag is a dream ! lol
I'll come back later to check all the new pics you posted ladies, I have some streets of NYC to discover


----------



## chemosphere

French75 said:


> Thank you very much *P&P, Del, Hrhsunshine, Drati, Maire* !! I wear that dark caramel everyday !! That bag is a dream ! lol
> I'll come back later to check all the new pics you posted ladies, I have some streets of NYC to discover



*B*, so happy you found one of your top dream Bals and that you are enjoying her for the first time on your NYC trip!  The dc looks so great on you!  Hope the rest of your stay in the US is super fun! 

*P&P*, your Spain pics are fantastic.... You, your bals, and the scenery are all beautiful!

Lot's of great pics, ladies!  Thanks to everyone who takes the time to post in this thread!


----------



## drati

*aalinne_72*, love these pics, so gorgeous. everything. 

*toiletduck*, your automne/saddle (?) city is beautiful. I esp love your last pic.

*tsuarsawan*, nice POP! Isn't the courier the best travel bag?

*P&P*, love all your pics, what a nice holiday you had. I've been to the Alhambra (inside and out, LOL) and yes, it's spectacular.

*2shai*, beautiful bag and you look great with her. You have such a glamorous collection, I'd love to see more pics of you with your bags.


----------



## tsuarsawan

dragonette said:


> *T*, I'm officially addicted to MPPs... It's going to be hard for me to try other styles! Every time I see a nice colour, I would think how nice it would look on an MPP...


 
You should be **J** The MPP was made for you & you wear it beautifully. I understand sometimes it's hard to try another style when one wows you so much....



drati said:


> *aalinne_72*, love these pics, so gorgeous. everything.
> 
> *toiletduck*, your automne/saddle (?) city is beautiful. I esp love your last pic.
> 
> *tsuarsawan*, nice POP! Isn't the courier the best travel bag?
> 
> *P&P*, love all your pics, what a nice holiday you had. I've been to the Alhambra (inside and out, LOL) and yes, it's spectacular.
> 
> *2shai*, beautiful bag and you look great with her. You have such a glamorous collection, I'd love to see more pics of you with your bags.


 
**D** the courier is my favorite travel bag, hands down. Versatile & drapes beautifully, even when overloaded.... I love the strap which can be adjusted & for those that love to use it as a cross body, it's awesome. I prefer to use it as a shoulder, just as comfortable...


----------



## delmilano

*p&p*: can't get enough of your spain pics *A*, i enjoy looking at them very much.
*aalinne* : dear amiga, your red jacket is simply stunning. is it from the current collection or a past season? the city is slouchy and beautiful.
*toiletduck* : i love your pics and your blog. love your neutral color knit dress.


----------



## fashionatic079

Hey lovely Ladies!

Just received my first bbag!
What do you guys think?


----------



## 2shai_

^Is that GGH? I think it looks amazing on you! Congrats!


----------



## fashionatic079

2shai_ said:


> ^Is that GGH? I think it looks amazing on you! Congrats!


^ Thanks 2shai_ !!! Its a Giant Part time with giant hard where. I love it to death! I thought it was going to look kinda long like some others do, but it was PERFECT!


----------



## toiletduck

*drati* thank you! i'm actually not too sure what she is... I really should find out!

*delmilano* i love your blog too!


----------



## toiletduck

fashionatic079 said:


> Hey lovely Ladies!
> 
> Just received my first bbag!
> What do you guys think?



Ahh! You look amazing! Congrats


----------



## miu miu1

*french* you look great on your pics! That caramel is so pretty!
*2shai* I would kill for your Galet GGH!!!! You look great


----------



## purses & pugs

*toiletduck*, thank you, Moutarde is a great spring/summer color

*miu miu*, thank you so much!

*chemosphere*, thank you Spain is an amazing country, I love to sprend holidays there!

*drati*, thank you! Oh yes, Alhambra was so beautiful... unfortunately tickets were sold out when we got there so we could only go outside and in the huge gardens. Loved it even though I wish I could take the whole tour of course. 

*del*, thanks again sweet *M*!


----------



## LostInBal

Thank you *drati* and* delmi*!! The red leather biker jacket is from Zara and yes, it is from this season but sold out at least here in their spanish online shop. Please, keep posting gorgeous modell. pics girls!!xoxo


----------



## mcb100

Gorgeous! You guys make me want a Bbag so bad.


----------



## AJ1025

Fashion1- I just LOVE that Amethyst Work!!  I know I've said this over in the RM forum, but that bag is freaking sweet!  Looks great on you, too


----------



## delmilano

aalinne_72 said:


> Thank you *drati* and* delmi*!! The red leather biker jacket is from Zara and yes, it is from this season but sold out at least here in their spanish online shop. Please, keep posting gorgeous modell. pics girls!!xoxo



thanks aallinne for the information about the zara jacket, i believe it is sold out here too, haven't seen it at the zara stores when i went there a few weeks ago. it is gorgeous. you rock it!!!


----------



## French75

Thank you *Miu-Miu*  I carry the bag everyday lol !!
*Aaline*, I just realized you posted pics with a gorgeous dark caramel city !! Beautiful !!!  I knew you have many gorgeous oldies but I didn't know about this one, I'm so happy to join that dark caramel club, you have no idea 
*P&P*, your pics of Spain are fantastic, I love them all, but I must say (like last year) that the moutarde looks really awesome on you under the sun


----------



## delmilano

*French75 *: how's the weather in NYC? i see that you are wearing a coat. in paris it's very warmthis week, feels like summer here. lovely bal pics in action, as always.


----------



## drati

*Del*, love how you pair and carry the clutch here. Great dress too.

*Aalinne*, lovely pictures, love your outfit and your little BC. The make up is so cute as a clutch and BC is gorgeous.


----------



## LostInBal

*delmi* dear.. where did you find that gorgeous turquoise little dress???
*French*, I didn´t have idea you got "the one and the only" My pics aren´t good enough to appreciate how gorgeous she looks IRL grrrrrr... lol She´s my little baby and the leather is the best I´ve ever seen on a Bbag, this beauty will dye with me!


----------



## LostInBal

drati said:


> *Del*, love how you pair and carry the clutch here. Great dress too.
> 
> *Aalinne*, lovely pictures, love your outfit and your little BC. The make up is so cute as a clutch and BC is gorgeous.


Dear, I always loved yours and delmi collect. as well as your kindness!


----------



## delmilano

aalinne_72 said:


> *delmi* dear.. where did you find that gorgeous turquoise little dress???
> *French*, I didn´t have idea you got "the one and the only" My pics aren´t good enough to appreciate how gorgeous she looks IRL grrrrrr... lol She´s my little baby and the leather is the best I´ve ever seen on a Bbag, this beauty will dye with me!



dearest aalinne, it's H&M, current collection, i bought it two weeks ago.


----------



## delmilano

drati said:


> *Del*, love how you pair and carry the clutch here. Great dress too.
> 
> *Aalinne*, lovely pictures, love your outfit and your little BC. The make up is so cute as a clutch and BC is gorgeous.



thank you *D*


----------



## French75

delmilano said:


> *French75 *: how's the weather in NYC? i see that you are wearing a coat. in paris it's very warmthis week, feels like summer here. lovely bal pics in action, as always.




Thank you dear M !! I just saw your gorgeous new clutch, I must say it looks perfect in you, totally your style 
The weather is different every day here, sometimes very beautiful, with a lot of sun and everybody having lunches outside, sometimes cold & rainy. On average it's actually a good weather for the leather jacket 
Unfortunately I'm leaving NYC in a few hours, I'm so sad...


----------



## delmilano

French75 said:


> Thank you dear M !! I just saw your gorgeous new clutch, I must say it looks perfect in you, totally your style
> The weather is different every day here, sometimes very beautiful, with a lot of sun and everybody having lunches outside, sometimes cold & rainy. On average it's actually a good weather for the leather jacket
> Unfortunately I'm leaving NYC in a few hours, I'm so sad...




oh it's already the end of your holiday, time flies doesn't it when you are having a great time. this may recomfort you a little, it's almost summer weather in paris. and thanks for your sweet words about my new clutch.


----------



## drati

*antakusuma*, love how you wear your sang city. You both look beautiful.


----------



## delmilano

^^agree with drati, antakusuma, love the sang city on your dress which is really lovely.


----------



## fashionatic079

b


----------



## antakusuma

Thanks Del and Drati... *Mmmuacks*


----------



## purses & pugs

French75 said:


> *P&P*, your pics of Spain are fantastic, I love them all, but I must say (like last year) that the moutarde looks really awesome on you under the sun



Thank you B, we had a great time in Spain! Someone on my blog asked me if it was on purpose that I chose to bring a red and a yellow bag, the same colors as in the Spanish flag! Lol how funny, I didn't even think about it, it was just a coincidence


----------



## purses & pugs

*agalarowicz*, you are so pretty and you wear that gorgy Aqua very well

*del *M**, I adore your new H&M dress, lovely color! Love your Flat Clutch too, this is such a great style. 

*COL*, love your new Bal heels and I can spot yout cute little baby bump

*aalinne*, BC is such a pretty color (every time I see it I kind of miss my ex BC City, lol) - cool pants as well!

*antakusuma*, I love a red Bal!! Great outfit too. 

*joope*, same to you: I love a red Bal!!

*cassandra*, wow you must have been the most stylish lady at that conference!! Love your Bals of course but also the McQueens scarf!

*angelastoel*, love the dress! And your black City is so yummy.


----------



## delmilano

^^thanks *A*, i enjoy wearing colorful dresses in spring.  i love the VF city on you, great pics as always.


----------



## schadenfreude

P&P, that second photo with your soft slouchy bag just epitomizes the Bal allure. Gorgeous!


----------



## cassandra22007

Thanks Purses&Pugs! I definitely think I was the most stylish lady at the conference! I don't work in a very glamorous industry though, so it isn't to hard to be the most stylish of this bunch!

And I love your Vert Fonce too-- I think that is my favorite bag from your collection!


----------



## Line C

Angelastoel: LOVE your LV scarf and Inclusion bracelet!! Is it the silver/grey with pearls from some time ago??


----------



## purses & pugs

*del *M**, thank you, you know what a beautiful chameleon VF can be

*schadenfreude*, thank you, you are spot on - I love it when a Bal slouches like this!

*cassandra*, thank you, I adore VF, the best Bal brown IMO


----------



## Jira

*vlore*, your girls are so precious! Ardoise is gorgy! It looks great on you!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*vlore*- I recognize your shopping grounds!! I grew up in the Keys and we would come to Miami for shopping. I haven't been there (DL) in years though. Love your Ardoise and great pic with your little ones!


----------



## pixiejenna

*vlore* your twins have matching barrettes how cute!  you must be one busy momma.

*scoobiesmomma *love your amethyst city that color is fabulous!  

*agalarowicz  *love your aquamarine city it is the perfect color.

*cassandra22007 *love your cuff I was thinking of getting one with RH but after seeing this pic with your SGH I'm thinking I might want SGH. I also love that it matches your alexander mcqueen scarf what a yummy dose of yellow! 

*angelastoel *as usual you and your bags look great. if you don't mind my asking where are you on holiday at? where ever you are it looks beautiful. I especially like the last pic of the street with the fun colored buildings and the river in it.


----------



## delmilano

*vlore* : nice pic with your twins, you look splendid, the girls too. that ardoise gsh city is also a jewel.


----------



## angelastoel

Line C said:


> Angelastoel: LOVE your LV scarf and Inclusion bracelet!! Is it the silver/grey with pearls from some time ago??



Thanks, it is the white inclusion bracelet with silver and purple and gold rhinestones.

And my pictures are in Venice, Italy, the picture with the coloured houses is on the island Burano, close to Venice, it is truly a fairytale island!


----------



## French75

I missed so many gorgeous pics !!
*Frootloops*, I love your outfit+b.bag, you look super cute !! 
*Del*, it's a fantastic bag, I can clearly see how silky the leather is through the picture (like the 2001 !). We should compare them !! 
*CrazyinLV*, beautiful castagna ! I love those deep brown like castagna, mogano and 04 marron !
*Vlore*, it's great to see you and your adorable twins !! They look so cute with the tiny hairclips !!! And you look very chic with your ardoise (it's a very beautiful combo with GSH) Thanks for sharing the pic  
*MissMerion*, it's nice to see you again with vert menthe, that's a super nice pic (I love Barcelona, such a nice & young city). Love the scraf too... I'm thinking about one for me 
*Ladylu1*, you look fantastic with your bal jacket !! Stunning !
*Scoobiesmomma*, fabulous color, it must be a great summer bag and the leather looks yummy !
*Aaline*, I love your grey city, I recently found the post you made when you just received her (it's so much fun to find those old posts), and was amazed by the color and leather !
*Iampursecrazy* : very nice bag ! Seigle is really a beautiful color, very creamy capuccino !! 
*CityofLight* : beautiful color, incredible leather on your rouge vif box (it looks nice against the denim shirt, I have always loved that association : denim+red)


----------



## LostInBal

Thank you dear *French*! I used to be an oldie lover and I only needed one gem to complete my collect. the perfect 03 red city but I know that will be impossible (finding one in good condt. I mean) but I´m really happy with all my treasures!

Ladies, I love everyone of your modell. pics, *delmi* you´re driving me crazy with your outfits (adore your 05 teal work) and *dratiiiiiiiiii*! why do you own one of the greatest oldie collect.???


----------



## Jira

*Nhu Nhu*, I love how light and vibrant your outfit and Bal are! Perfect for spring!


----------



## cityoflight

*purses & pugs* : Thank you! i'm 20wk today, 20 more week to go 


*French75* : Thank you! 
your fbf looks to be in mint conditions i'm happy for you


----------



## fiatflux

What color is your sq tote?!? Papeete? Beautiful!



cityoflight said:


> sq tote


----------



## cityoflight

*fiatflux...its S/S 09 Maldives 
*


----------



## vlore

*Jira,* thank you!  I absolutely love, love Ardoise! I'm so glad Bal came out w/ a wearable grayish color! 

Thank you *scoobiesmomma!* Dadeland has really improved over the years- it's one of our fav hangouts! How lovely, I'm sure you must miss the Keys- we love it down there- we have a house is Sugarloaf...it's so relaxing! 

Thanks *pixiejenna!* You bet I'm one busy momma but at the end of the day- ahhhh...it's all worth it!!! Thanks on the barrettes- I go crazy on Etsy...I swear the twins have a rainbow assortment of bows, headbands, etc! 

Thank you my sweet *delmilano!!!!* You too look fantastic! I just love all of your Bbag oldies (especially your Ghost!) 

Thank you *French!!!!!!!* I completely agree- love, love Ardoise w/ GSH! Yes, my poor babies are always either wearing little headbands, or bows or barrettes!!! Love how girlie it makes them look!  BTW, I never congratulated you on your GORGY Celine Bi-color Cabas and Pouch!  I so have my eye on a Cabas....


----------



## mariko

on my way out to get a haircut  with my f/w 2007 city


----------



## MissMerion

French75 said:


> *MissMerion*, it's nice to see you again with vert menthe, that's a super nice pic (I love Barcelona, such a nice & young city). Love the scraf too... I'm thinking about one for me


 
Thank you dear French! I've had good time in Barcelona, hope to come back soon. McQueen scarves have so many nice colours, impossible to resist!!! Hope to see you soon with one of these


----------



## delmilano

*vlore* : thanks for your sweet words, bal oldies are my favorite. your twins are really pretty like their mum, i can imagine that two babies give you a lot of work but you do look fab, not a single sign of tiredness. 

*aalinne* : the 05 grey city is so gorgeous, love how it slouches, so pretty.


----------



## Line C

angelastoel said:


> Thanks, it is the white inclusion bracelet with silver and purple and gold rhinestones.


I'm so jealous!!! I got that in the GM size, only to find out I really prefer PM.. and then they were all sold out.. hmpfhhh!!! Irritates me every time I wear it *lol* I'm looking at it and thinking it should have been a narrower one!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*vlore*, you look fab with your lovely Ardoise and your twin girls are so adorable They sure are growing fast!

*MissMerion*, looking smokin' hot in Barcelona with your gorgeous VM!

*Ladylu1*, love the moto jacket on you!

*scoobiesmomma*, Amethyst is my favorite Bal pink, lovely bag 

*aalinne*, love the look of you 05 grey, leather looks so nice and yummy!

*COL*, love, love, love a red Bal and the leather on this is amazing!!

*del*, love your striped outfit with your Bals! The FBF is such a timeless classic.


----------



## delmilano

^^thanks sweet *A*, i love my fbf to pieces, my all time favorite bal.


----------



## French75

Wooow *P&P*, beautiful pic under the sun !! Makes me feel like going outside for a walk  You look stunning with your jacket and the celine of course !!


----------



## delmilano

*angelastoel *: i love how you pair the mcqueen scarf with your neutral outfit, the scarf pops nicely on grey. love the whole look.
*nhu nhu* : you are pretty, love your pics. 
*COL* : *P*, great to see that rouge vif box again. i let mine go because it was too small for my everyday's need but i love the shape of the box.
*scoobiesmomma* : you rock that pop amethyst city. love it on you. 
*helena* : you look gorgeous. love the whole look.


----------



## beauxgoris

*Nhu Nhu* - Love your mix of colors - is that an American Apparel sexuali-tee you're wearing?


----------



## innerlight

scoobiesmomma -  You look FABULOUS with your Amethyst City...


----------



## MissMerion

purses & pugs said:


> *MissMerion*, looking smokin' hot in Barcelona with your gorgeous VM!


 
Thank you dear! You have been to Spain too, I saw your gorgeous pics!


----------



## maire

*Mariko* beautiful city !!


----------



## maire

*aalinne*, amazing grey, wish my grey city could be as nice as yours !!


----------



## delmilano

*maire* : your work looks really yummy, love the leather, it starts slouching beautifully already, you rock the work style.
*mariko* : that black city is a beauty. cute outfit.
*kiwishopper* : outremer is a beautiful pop blue, you wear it well.


----------



## maire

*Delmilano*, thank you so much...


----------



## kiwishopper

*kiwishopper* : outremer is a beautiful pop blue, you wear it well

Thanks dear *Del*


----------



## Nhu Nhu

*delmilano* - thank you so much!  
*Beauxgoris* - thank you!    It's actually a Splendid silk pocket tee.


----------



## cityoflight

*delmilano*  : yes, i do remember your beautiful ink box , loves the colour 

*
purses & pugs*  :  Thank you


----------



## kiwishopper

*CityofLight*, you bump is defintely showing! Looking as stylish as usual!!


----------



## cityoflight

kiwishopper : Thank you


----------



## purses & pugs

French75 said:


> Wooow *P&P*, beautiful pic under the sun !! Makes me feel like going outside for a walk  You look stunning with your jacket and the celine of course !!



Thanks so much Love spring, so happy that the winter is finally over!!


----------



## French75

*Maire*, you look stunning with your new work !!! Looks so great on you !! It matches your style perfectly


----------



## maire

Thank you ,so, so much dear *French*, nice words from a special girl you are because i love you're style too


----------



## Crazyinlv

kiwishopper said:


> *CityofLight*, you bump is defintely showing! Looking as stylish as usual!!


 

Definately a beautiful bump


----------



## MissMerion

*Cityoflight* many congrats on your bump!!!!


----------



## vlore

*Cityoflight*, Congrats on your baby bump!!!!!  
You look sooo cute! I luv it! Many blessings! xo


----------



## saira1214

*Cityoflight* congrats!!

*Ilovefashion*, your city looks great! Love the dress! Where is it from?


----------



## ilovefashion87

It's from forever 21 




saira1214 said:


> *Cityoflight* congrats!!
> 
> *Ilovefashion*, your city looks great! Love the dress! Where is it from?


----------



## cityoflight

*Crazyinlv   MissMerion vlore  saira1214 ... Thank you
*


----------



## pixiejenna

*ilovefashion87 *I don't mean to get too OT but what hotel did you stay at while you visited Vegas? And how did you like it? I'm planing my first trip there later this year and I"m still trying to figure out where to stay. I don't always trust what people say on travel sites like expedia/tripadvisor because I know a some of the reviews are fake. I have been combing the vegas thread in the travels section because I simply want real reviews lol.


----------



## delmilano

*COL* : you look gorgeous with your outfits and the belly that grows bigger. 
*ilovefashion87* : your dress is pretty, that black ggh city is slouchy and beautiful.


----------



## maire

*Delmilan**o*, your weekender is incredible, lucky you to own such a bag !!


----------



## delmilano

maire said:


> *Delmilan**o*, your weekender is incredible, lucky you to own such a bag !!



Thanks maire, i love this bag and have waited for it for a long time. Then it fell on my laps, coming from a super nice home.
I love bal oldies, they are so unique.


----------



## delmilano

*Deco* : how lovely to see you posting mod pics here. i so miss your mod pics. thanks for your kind word, the 03 we is a bal i adore. you are the bal oldies queen, how many bals do you have left in your collection now? are you in love with another brand? i try to cheat on bal but still can't get to love another brand. trying to love jerome dreyfuss but still am not totally in love. i am still a bal only girl.


----------



## delmilano

*Deco *: forgot to say that your shoes are so HOT! they match so perfectly your outfit and that gsh pt is delicious too. If you have time, please post more pics.


----------



## French75

^^ I agree !! *Deco* I have admired your pics here so many times (especially your red WE ). YOu have the best bags, it's so great to see new pics 
*Del*, that bag is a dream ... fabulous !! as you know i'm a big fan of your WE, the leather is awesome !! 
*Naling*, you look great !! Bal clutches are beautiful, I need one of them in my life too !!


----------



## naling

Thank you French!! I have 3 different Bal clutches, and I love them all; you should definitely get one!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*French*- Your Tempete Work is wicked gorgeous!! Such a beautiful combination!


----------



## drati

*Vlore*, sorry I'm late but love the pic of you with your girls. Gorgeous. 

*Del*, always enjoy your pics, love your style (you know) and am so jealous of your 03 beauty. Your new dress and cardigan are great, fit you perfectly.

*Deco*, it's so nice to see you here. I too miss your pics. I just adore all your bals, esp the gorgeous oldies. Did you move far? 

*P&P*, I'm glad you've been able to pull your Bal jackets out again now that the weather has warmed up for you. Please keep posting, I've missed seeing your jackets in action! Which one do you wear most? It seems that canard still gets plenty of love amongst your beautiful silver zip jackets.


----------



## aprillsrin

*City Of Light* k. Poo I always love reading your blog and your Bal collection is just stunning!  Congrats on your baby bump ka


----------



## toiletduck

*city of light*- congrats! you look great!

*demilano* - sooooo jealous of your '03!!

*sabinalynn* - you and your girl are sooo cute!


----------



## Deco

delmilano said:


> *Deco* : how lovely to see you posting mod pics here. i so miss your mod pics. thanks for your kind word, the 03 we is a bal i adore. you are the bal oldies queen, how many bals do you have left in your collection now? are you in love with another brand? i try to cheat on bal but still can't get to love another brand. trying to love jerome dreyfuss but still am not totally in love. i am still a bal only girl.



 

my collection is still ginormous, but I don't know how many I have.  All I can say is "a lot"  .  I have not strayed from balenciaga.  I'm pretty loyal



delmilano said:


> *Deco *: forgot to say that your shoes are so HOT! they match so perfectly your outfit and that gsh pt is delicious too. If you have time, please post more pics.




shoes are old Pradas, and I love them to bits.  Very art deco.  perfect for a  decophile.


----------



## Deco

French75 said:


> ^^ I agree !! *Deco* I have admired your pics here so many times (especially your red WE ). YOu have the best bags, it's so great to see new pics
> *Del*, that bag is a dream ... fabulous !! as you know i'm a big fan of your WE, the leather is awesome !!
> *Naling*, you look great !! Bal clutches are beautiful, I need one of them in my life too !!



*Del* inspired me to bring out my 03 Red WE, so I'll post a modeling pic of that one soon.  Thanks for the nice compliment, *French 75*.


----------



## delmilano

Decophile said:


> my collection is still ginormous, but I don't know how many I have.  All I can say is "a lot"  .  I have not strayed from balenciaga.  I'm pretty loyal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoes are old Pradas, and I love them to bits.  Very art deco.  perfect for a  decophile.



it's great to hear that you are still loyal to Bal. my heart still belongs to bal too after all this time. tried to cheat on bal but without success. always come back to the bal soft leather.
so the bal tower is still in your closet.  i really loved those pics. dreamy. 
those PRADA shoes are perfect for a decophile, very art deco indeed, i love them very much on you.


----------



## Deco

drati said:


> *Deco*, it's so nice to see you here. I too miss your pics. I just adore all your bals, esp the gorgeous oldies. Did you move far?



Hello dearest *Drati*   I didn't move far, about 4 miles or so, but for some reason I've have so much to do in my new house that I'm still not fully unpacked.  I've been here 9 months already, and still have another 6 months worth of work to do left.  I have 4 levels, so there is much unpacking/organizing/furnishing that I have to do.  And once in a while I just need a breather, so it's been slow going.

Have missed posting so hopefully I'll get my act in gear soon.  I'd do an updated collection reveal, but I haven't unpacked all my bals yet


----------



## Sabinalynn

toiletduck said:


> *city of light*- congrats! you look great!
> 
> *demilano* - sooooo jealous of your '03!!
> 
> *sabinalynn* - you and your girl are sooo cute!



aww thanks toiletduck!!


----------



## LuckyLisa

Chemo! She is GORGEOUS!!! Congrats again on another glorious addition to your PH collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hrhsunshine

"L", your Yellow PH City is so cute!!!  Love it for spring and summer!  The leather looks so smoosh-able!  Congratulations on another great find!


----------



## chemosphere

LuckyLisa said:


> Chemo! She is GORGEOUS!!! Congrats again on another glorious addition to your PH collection. Thanks for sharing.



Sure thing, *LL*!  And thanks so much for your nice words!  

I've missed a bunch of the great pics in this thread, recently!!!  So many great new photos from everyone!  

*Del, *I can't get enough of the ph WE pics....Gorgeous!

*Deco*, wow.... great to see a new mod picture from you!  I have drooled over all your oldies in the early pages of this thread so many times!  I Can't wait to see those new mod pics you promised, with your amazing 03 red WE!!!!  I am going to have to make sure to not miss that!!!

*french,* love the tempete work on you (even better than your ex(?) day and city in that shade, IMO!)  Even if it isn't the HG blue jean WE...it's still gorgeous and looks perfect on you.

*Sabina, *I have to second td's comments... you and your precious little gal are soooo cute together!

*vlore,* such an adorable pic with your twins!  You must have your hands full with TWO at once...I really can't imagine.  My youngest is 18 months and I just can't fathom what it would be like if there were two of him (wonderful but beyond exhausting, I'd guess!).


----------



## chemosphere

hrhsunshine said:


> "L", your Yellow PH City is so cute!!!  Love it for spring and summer!  The leather looks so smoosh-able!  Congratulations on another great find!




Thanks, *Sun!  *I love it... so fun to have my first EVER yellow bag  It reminds me of your name


----------



## Sabinalynn

thanks chemosphere!


----------



## drati

Decophile said:


> Hello dearest *Drati*   I didn't move far, about 4 miles or so, but for some reason I've have so much to do in my new house that I'm still not fully unpacked.  I've been here 9 months already, and still have another 6 months worth of work to do left.  I have 4 levels, so there is much unpacking/organizing/furnishing that I have to do.  And once in a while I just need a breather, so it's been slow going.
> 
> Have missed posting so hopefully I'll get my act in gear soon.  I'd do an updated collection reveal, but I haven't unpacked all my bals yet



Oh yes please, would love to see your treasures again. So your heart still belongs to Bal? BTW, our house is on 4 levels too so I know what you're saying! I figured I don't need the gym, with all those stairs I trudge up and down all day. And we moved into our house almost 9 years ago and there are still boxes that haven't been unpacked in the garage. Mainly docs and books though but still, you're doing great after just 9 months.


----------



## hrhsunshine

chemosphere said:


> Thanks, *Sun!  *I love it... so fun to have my first EVER yellow bag  It reminds me of your name



Ur too cute! I've been looking at yellow bags and you have totally inspired me!


----------



## delmilano

toiletduck said:


> *city of light*- congrats! you look great!
> 
> *demilano* - sooooo jealous of your '03!!
> 
> *sabinalynn* - you and your girl are sooo cute!




thanks toiletduck, i love your pic with your 06 twiggy. it looks delicious.


----------



## delmilano

Decophile said:


> *Del* inspired me to bring out my 03 Red WE, so I'll post a modeling pic of that one soon.  Thanks for the nice compliment, *French 75*.


can't wait to see your mod pics with your delicious 03 red WE deco. this bag is a jewel.


----------



## LuckyLisa

oh, Purses&Pugs, that first photo of you in the market with your Sang Town is simply gorgeous! Great photo of you and the bag. This has sent me over the edge- I NEEEEEED a Town, and I may have to wait until the new reds come out!! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## anika01

*Purses&Pugs, *realllllly love your Sang Twiggy!!!


----------



## delmilano

*P&P* : love to look at your pics, you look so happy with your bals. 
*deco* : OMG deco, that purse pewter is TDF!! what an incredible bag, i just fainted seeing this melting leather. i love love love that purse.


----------



## drati

^^^ Ditto. *Deco*, that purse. OMG. i do remember it and it's so nice to see it in action again. 

*P&P*, I love that sang town on you. How are you finding the strap length? Does it work for you? Would love to hear how it compares to the velo too (in terms of length and where the bag sits).


----------



## maxxout

I'm joining the choir *Deco*.  That 04 Purse is killer.  
I heard that you had an 03 RED Weekender so I went through the early &#8216;what bag are you wearing&#8217; posts where you make your appearance around page 25 or so&#8230;.but I could not find that RED BAG.   Do you still have it?  I&#8217;m new to collecting but building around  03-05.  I love my 04 grey ph purse and seafoam purse too.  Would love to know what you have in your collection still.


ooops ...just read the above post....glad that you are posting a mod shot!!


----------



## mustangsammy

princessdoll said:


> my murier giant move-on



I love your move on!!   

www.justfaabulous.blogspot.com


----------



## Deco

drati said:


> Oh yes please, would love to see your treasures again. So your heart still belongs to Bal? BTW, our house is on 4 levels too so I know what you're saying! I figured I don't need the gym, with all those stairs I trudge up and down all day. And we moved into our house almost 9 years ago and there are still boxes that haven't been unpacked in the garage. Mainly docs and books though but still, *you're doing great after just 9 months*.


 Can't tell you how much better your post made me feel  I always feel like I'm so far behind and too slow in getting my new place together.  But I'm just one person doing it all by myself and have a demanding full time job, so I guess I should have more realistic expectations.

And yes, the  still belongs to Bal.


----------



## Deco

maxxout said:


> I'm joining the choir *Deco*. That 04 Purse is killer.
> I heard that you had an 03 RED Weekender so I went through the early what bag are you wearing posts where you make your appearance around page 25 or so.but I could not find that RED BAG. Do you still have it? Im new to collecting but building around 03-05. I love my 04 grey ph purse and seafoam purse too. Would love to know what you have in your collection still.
> 
> 
> ooops ...just read the above post....glad that you are posting a mod shot!!


 Thank you *maxxout*!  I'll definitely post an update on the 03 Red WE soon, but you can also see it in the modeling thread, post #2346.


----------



## nicole2730

^^ tracked it down for anyone looking for another amazing piece of BAL history:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ags-pictures-only-37346-157.html#post11952415

scroll down midway to feast on the red beauty 

*DECO* - you look fantastic!


----------



## maxxout

Decophile said:


> Thank you *maxxout*!  I'll definitely post an update on the 03 Red WE soon, but you can also see it in the modeling thread, post #2346.




Thanks* DECO*
I found it and posted in the wearing thread.  We just couldn't wait.  
And while I was there........eggplant purse!!!  How much room do I have on my screen?  If I snag all my HG'S from the entire thread...I'll have a screen full of your bags.   Could that be classified as stalking?


----------



## maxxout

Oh....didn't see this, *nicole2730*you beat me to it!!!!!


----------



## princessdoll

mustangsammy said:


> I love your move on!!
> 
> http://www.justfaabulous.blogspot.com



thanks!! =) i was checkin out ur blog and i LOVE ur outfit with the white chanel mini flap n the gorgeous blue dress =D


----------



## delmilano

maxxout said:


> Thanks* DECO*
> I found it and posted in the wearing thread.  We just couldn't wait.
> And while I was there........eggplant purse!!!  How much room do I have on my screen?  If I snag all my HG'S from the entire thread...I'll have a screen full of your bags.   Could that be classified as stalking?



OH MY GORGEOUSNESS DECO, your 03 red we is a true beauty, you look FAB with it!!!! love love love!!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*LuckyLisa*, thank yo uvery much! The Town is a great style, you should definitely give it a try

*anika01*, thanks dear! It's a Town not a Twiggy though

*delmilano*, thank you so much and have a great holiday!

*drati*, thank you! I think the strap lenght of the Town is perfect for me (I'm 5'7). I haven't compared myslef, but I think I've seen somewhere that the strap lengt of the Velo is a tiny bit shorter than the Town. I think that is a good idea though because the Velo is a bigger bag than the Town and also a bit longer in lengh so it sits very similar on me (just below/on the hip). You are a bit taller than I am but I would think both styles would suit you very well!

*deco*, gosh I love that 03 red Weekender!!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*chole *F**, love the Praline RGGH PT and matching bracelet The Town look fab on you as well, do you love this style? I can't seem to put mine down!!

*harlow*, welcome and congrats with your first Bal! Anthra RGGH is a great combo


----------



## Deco

nicole2730 said:


> ^^ tracked it down for anyone looking for another amazing piece of BAL history:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ags-pictures-only-37346-157.html#post11952415
> 
> scroll down midway to feast on the red beauty
> 
> *DECO* - you look fantastic!


----------



## Deco

maxxout said:


> Thanks* DECO*
> I found it and posted in the wearing thread. We just couldn't wait.
> And while I was there........eggplant purse!!! How much room do I have on my screen? If I snag all my HG'S from the entire thread...I'll have a screen full of your bags. *Could that be classified as stalking*?


   Yes.  But don't worry, we're all stalkers here


----------



## Deco

delmilano said:


> OH MY GORGEOUSNESS DECO, your 03 red we is a true beauty, you look FAB with it!!!! love love love!!!!


 
Thank you dear.  that's an old photo, but I'll bust it out again soon.  You and I need to double date with our 03 PH WEs.  



purses & pugs said:


> *deco*, gosh I love that 03 red Weekender!!!!


 Thank you *P&P*! I've been watching your collection grow and your Sang Town took my breath away.


----------



## maxxout

Decophile said:


> Yes.  But don't worry, we're all stalkers here




I did post it in the wearing thread but they removed it. I checked just now to make sure...................................................................................... and then I saw it.  04 ph Red Purse.  DECO  you are torturing me. First the 04 ph black purse, then the 03 red weekender and now THIS.
I  think that is the coolest bag I have ever seen.  I happen to be one of the few purse fans here but I think anyone would die to have this.  I love it MORE than the 03 red weekender.
You are something!
So glad you have made it back to the forum.


----------



## mustangsammy

princessdoll said:


> thanks!! =) i was checkin out ur blog and i LOVE ur outfit with the white chanel mini flap n the gorgeous blue dress =D



Thank you so much !!

www.justfaabulous.blogspot.com


----------



## nicole2730

^^ OT, but just wanted to say that i love your blog!!



mustangsammy said:


> Thank you so much !!
> 
> www.justfaabulous.blogspot.com


----------



## girlsnstilettos

My Praline City with RGGH, a gift from my BF in Mid-March.I got it as a Spring/Summer bag, and am waiting for it to warm up so I can wear it more often!


----------



## chemosphere

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE both your 03 red's, *Deco*!  I'm going to have to use my 03 red city this week if I can manage to put my 04 yellow down for a second!

*drati*, when I was looking up Deco's red WE pic from the #, I also saw your pics with your adorable gals on holiday in Paris.  Sooooo cute!!!

MAXXOUT, I think we need some new mod pics with your beloved ph purses...especially the 04 grey


----------



## purses & pugs

Decophile said:


> Thank you *P&P*! I've been watching your collection grow and your Sang Town took my breath away.



Thank you! I'm a sucker for all reds - oldies and new ones Your PH reds are stunning and I like that well preloved look, no other bags than Bal can still look good in a beat up condition.


----------



## mustangsammy

nicole2730 said:


> ^^ OT, but just wanted to say that i love your blog!!



Thank you! I just started it a couple of weeks ago, but so far I'm having tons of fun with it


----------



## littletylero

@Yhassan
Love it!!! Such a cute color!


----------



## maxxout

chemosphere said:


> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE both your 03 red's, *Deco*!  I'm going to have to use my 03 red city this week if I can manage to put my 04 yellow down for a second!
> 
> *drati*, when I was looking up Deco's red WE pic from the #, I also saw your pics with your adorable gals on holiday in Paris.  Sooooo cute!!!
> 
> MAXXOUT, I think we need some new mod pics with your beloved ph purses...especially the 04 grey



I could give it a go...but Deco is a hard act to follow


----------



## hrhsunshine

*"L"*, I love your shots with your yellow City today.  You look so happy and ready for spring!  Love seeing your hair down too!


----------



## maxxout

^^^
agree ....*CHEMO* you look hot with your hair down...and I can't get enough of that new *YELLOW* bag*!*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *!*


----------



## harlow1

purses & pugs said:


> *chole *F**, love the Praline RGGH PT and matching bracelet The Town look fab on you as well, do you love this style? I can't seem to put mine down!!
> 
> *harlow*, welcome and congrats with your first Bal! Anthra RGGH is a great combo



HI Thankyou !! i can see myself getting addicted to this forum!


----------



## chemosphere

hrhsunshine said:


> *"L"*, I love your shots with your yellow City today.  You look so happy and ready for spring!  Love seeing your hair down too!



Thanks Sun!  Yep, I'm ready for spring/summer for sure!  Chat more soon...


----------



## chemosphere

maxxout said:


> ^^^
> agree ....*CHEMO* you look hot with your hair down...and I can't get enough of that new *YELLOW* bag*!*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *!*



You are too funny,*Maxx*!  But thank you for that super sweet compliment!  I guess I probably should stop wearing my hair in a bun non-stop and let it down from time to time.... but my little guy loves to tug on my hair when it's down and I am an ex ballerina so old habits die hard, I suppose!


----------



## chemosphere

maxxout said:


> I could give it a go...but Deco is a hard act to follow



No way.... you and Deco both rock your Bal treasures so well!  And I personally LOVE seeing your deconstructed (Demeulemeester, Owens, etc) style with the oldie Bals!!!!


----------



## chemosphere

*Harlow1*, great first post and first Bal mod shot!  Very pretty... you and your Bal


----------



## harlow1

chemosphere said:


> *Harlow1*, great first post and first Bal mod shot!  Very pretty... you and your Bal



Thank you, you are all so sweet  glad i can finally share the joy of Balenciaga Bags!! Loving all the posts.. your Yellow ph city is amazing, wish i could pull that colour off!!


----------



## drati

*Harlow*, great pics, your day is lovely.

*Deco*, you are killing me here with your gorgeous oldie purses. Beaten up she may be but a stunner, for sure. Keep em coming, I'll say it again, missed you and glad to see you sharing pics again. 

*CG*, praline is delicious and the town is a great size on you. Love the mini giant hardware. Have you found a way to make the long strap work for you?

*Chemo*, your yellow city is such a beauty. And the perfect Easter/spring bag. Love your pics, always. 

And thanks, such fun to browse back through this thread and discovers blasts from the past. You won't believe how much the girls have changed in the last couple of years. And my middle one shaved her head for a cancer fundraiser recently -- she looks cute with pixie hair now but it's so strange to see her beautiful long hair in these pics!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

*Chemo*, love your wide leg jeans. Who makes them?


----------



## chemosphere

AmeeLVSBags said:


> *Chemo*, love your wide leg jeans. Who makes them?



Hey *Amee*.  Thanks!  They are J Brand lovestory jeans... the best wide leg jeans IMO.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

chemosphere said:


> Hey *Amee*.  Thanks!  They are J Brand lovestory jeans... the best wide leg jeans IMO.


 
Looks great on you. I think I may need a pair, too.


----------



## cityoflight

delmilano: Thank you ^_^

aprillsrin : Thank you ka! your new ggh black pt is beautiful

toiletduck : Thank you


----------



## maire

mustangsammy, your look is perfect, very nice !


----------



## purseinsanity

*LVLux*, is that the first modeling pic of you?!!?  

You look great!


----------



## LAltiero85

*angelbeez*--LOVE your Grenadine Pouch..so cute! But I gotta say, that iPhone cover is CLASSIC!!! Love it!


----------



## Sabinalynn

lvlux love the work!


----------



## hrhsunshine

*NANAZ*: I Absolutely LOVE your Sanguine RH Work!  I'm head over heels in love with that color.  I wish I could have an entire collection just in Sanguine!


----------



## mmmsc

City of Light _ that caramel work is just gorgeous. You have so many wonderful bags. Congrats on another beauty.


----------



## Nanaz

hrhsunshine said:


> *NANAZ*: I Absolutely LOVE your Sanguine RH Work!  I'm head over heels in love with that color.  I wish I could have an entire collection just in Sanguine!


Thank you. I can't get enough of this color either. I use my Work every day and it goes so well with so many colors. You Clutch is gorgeous.


----------



## roey

I don't comment here much because it takes so long to tell everyone how great they look but I must give a shout out to Amber who makes my former Tempete SGH PT look far better than I ever could.  You *do* have toned legs, and a hot body!


----------



## JLJRN

*Chloeglamour:*  I'm usually only drawn to dark colored handbags, but your praline rggh PT is so gorgeous- have you had any issues with color transfer and dark jeans?


----------



## maire

*bag'hemall*, this 08 camel/grey bag is just amazing, wish i could still buy it brand new !


----------



## cityoflight

mmmsc :  Thanks! ^&#8226;^


----------



## hrhsunshine

*Hem:* Wow! Gorgeous new additions!!!  Loved the purple!

*French:* Beautiful shots!  Lucky you, enjoying that gorgeous scenery. Enjoy your hobo! Great color!


----------



## saira1214

*French*: Loving the scenery.  Would love to visit the South of France some day!

*Diana*: Is your bag Nacre RGGH?


----------



## diana27arvi

saira1214 said:


> *French*: Loving the scenery.  Would love to visit the South of France some day!
> 
> *Diana*: Is your bag Nacre RGGH?



I'm horrible I have no idea what the color is. I didn't know much about Bal when I got it, I was wondering the handbag section at NM and fell head over hills for it  I asked the SA what color it is and she couldn't give me the name of it lol
Here's a closer picture..


----------



## saira1214

diana27arvi said:


> I'm horrible I have no idea what the color is. I didn't know much about Bal when I got it, I was wondering the handbag section at NM and fell head over hills for it  I asked the SA what color it is and she couldn't give me the name of it lol
> Here's a closer picture..


 
Hmm..it's hard to tell from the pictures.  If you still have the white card, after the year, there is a "1" or "3" which denotes what season it came from.  That will help. I ask because I saw Nacre once IRL only to never be seen again.  I've always been curious about this color.  Thanks!


----------



## diana27arvi

saira1214 said:


> Hmm..it's hard to tell from the pictures.  If you still have the white card, after the year, there is a "1" or "3" which denotes what season it came from.  That will help. I ask because I saw Nacre once IRL only to never be seen again.  I've always been curious about this color.  Thanks!




Found it!!! It has a 3
"2010  3"

No problem I would love to know the actual name of the color 
It also says 
"Doublure"
and "Bijouterie"
Hopefully that'll help too


----------



## saira1214

diana27arvi said:


> Found it!!! It has a 3
> "2010 3"
> 
> No problem I would love to know the actual name of the color
> It also says
> "Doublure"
> and "Bijouterie"
> Hopefully that'll help too


 
The 3 indicates it is from 2010 F/W and is Nacre! Congrats! Do you have pinkish-grey undertoness on your bag?  Nacre was supposed to be a mother of pearl color.  How is she holding up? Do you have to baby her to keep her clean?


----------



## diana27arvi

saira1214 said:


> The 3 indicates it is from 2010 F/W and is Nacre! Congrats! Do you have pinkish-grey undertoness on your bag?  Nacre was supposed to be a mother of pearl color.  How is she holding up? Do you have to baby her to keep her clean?




YAY!!! Yep it does have pinkish-grey undertones. I don't use her often the first time I  used her there was some color transfer from my shorts. But yeah I do baby her alot.


----------



## jtanoto

nice bbag! is that part time?


----------



## LuckyLisa

Oh Chloeglamour- your Praline RGGH literally took my breath away!!! And I REALLY want the shoes you're wearing in the second picture. Probably some fabulous Italian line we can't get here in dinky ol' North Carolina!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

LuckyLisa said:


> Oh Chloeglamour- your Praline RGGH literally took my breath away!!! And I REALLY want the shoes you're wearing in the second picture. Probably some fabulous Italian line we can't get here in dinky ol' North Carolina!


 lisa you are so kind 

my shoes are from ELISANERO , i bought them online here http://www.lefollieshop.it/scheda.a...e=view&brand=Elisa-Nero&idmarca=215&idscat=89
i am not sure if they ship int.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

JLJRN said:


> *Chloeglamour:* I'm usually only drawn to dark colored handbags, but your praline rggh PT is so gorgeous- have you had any issues with color transfer and dark jeans?


 sorry for the late, i barely come here

no color transfer yet , and i am using it almost everyday .... i don't use it with jeans though!


i love this combo!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*bag'hem all omggggg  your pictures are tdf...i esp. love your sapphire city, it is my fav. bal purple!!!  you have a great taste and your collection is one of my favourites!*


----------



## *want it all*

*French*, you and your background pics are so pretty!  

*agala*, um, I don't know what you're talking about because your legs are PLENTY toned!    You have a fab figure.    Tempete is one of my fave bal colors...so versatile.   

*bag hem all*:  So many bals, yet so little time!  I love them...the sapphire is just delicious!


----------



## agalarowicz

*want it all* said:


> *French*, you and your background pics are so pretty!
> 
> *agala*, um, I don't know what you're talking about because your legs are PLENTY toned!    You have a fab figure.    Tempete is one of my fave bal colors...so versatile.
> 
> *bag hem all*:  So many bals, yet so little time!  I love them...the sapphire is just delicious!


lol, thanks. the camera angle does wonders!
thanks roey!!


----------



## Sabinalynn

Agalarowicz, love your pt! Looks great on you


----------



## hrhsunshine

*Hem:* LOVE the jackets and holy moly...the scenery! Thanks for sharing


----------



## maire

*FRENCH*, love your st tropez photos and your so nice hobo !! I have the exactly same last photo as yours that i took from my last trip to st tropez last year !!


----------



## savvy23

jlao---beautiful photo!!  I must ask though what brand are your sunnies??  They are gorgeous!


----------



## swasa

nice pix


----------



## agalarowicz

Sabinalynn said:


> Agalarowicz, love your pt! Looks great on you


thank you! the more i use it the "less dry" it feels. such a weird phenomenon.


----------



## bag'hem all

hrhsunshine said:


> *Hem:* Wow! Gorgeous new additions!!!  Loved the purple!



Thanks dear, she's a lovely shade of purple, I would agree. 



CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> *bag'hem all omggggg  your pictures are tdf...i esp. love your sapphire city, it is my fav. bal purple!!!  you have a great taste and your collection is one of my favourites!*



Thanks CG, those sweet words coming from your means a whole lot! Am still dreaming about your Praline, I would have to say again, soooo delish! Your Military is kinda calling my name too! I love the color motif of your outfit, subtle and elegant, very refreshing. 



*want it all* said:


> *French*, you and your background pics are so pretty!
> 
> *agala*, um, I don't know what you're talking about because your legs are PLENTY toned!    You have a fab figure.    Tempete is one of my fave bal colors...so versatile.
> 
> *bag hem all*:  So many bals, yet so little time!  I love them...the sapphire is just delicious!



Thanks dear 

*French*: Looks like you and your Hobo had great fun at St Tropez... lovely!

*agala*: Your tempete looks stunning and so does your legs! 

*cityoflight:* Am loving all your mod pics, especially love your Caramel Work. Keep the mod pics coming!


----------



## Adeola

*angelastoel*

love those colors. Perfect match


----------



## miu miu1

*angelastoel* Lovely bag 
Looks great


----------



## MissMerion

*bag'hem all* the cropped jacket fits you perfectly! A little envy for your trip to Petra, this place is one of the best I ever seen, it's still in my


----------



## maxxout

*FRENCH*
You give me new hope for my Turquoise.  You look so sparkly bright and perfect for Summer in the City.  I love the elegance of the white shirt and black pants and your hair tied back.  It's just a fresh, breezy and classic look. Have to say, I even like it better than the Blue Jean City for the summer.


----------



## hrhsunshine

^^ *French*! I agree with maxxout Your blues look gorgeous, especially against your crispy white shirt.  Very classic look!  Love all the blues.  Great finds!


----------



## MissMerion

*French* your turquoise is TDF  you make me wanna one!!


----------



## drati

I've been away and look, so many great new pics!

Just want to say fabulous blues *French*; I agree with maxxout that turq steals the show here.

*COL*, the papier flat clutch looks great. What is the leather? Is it the same size as the other Bal flat clutches?

*Ehemelay*, I am intrigued by your papier kraft. Looks similar to the maxi twiggy in shape, would this be a fair description? would love to see some more pictures of this bag.

*Bag'hem*, great pics. You went traveling with 2 motos? How glamorous is that. 

*Angela*, love how you wear your taupe city, so classic.


----------



## French75

Thank you very much ladies, it's really funny because I almost never use this one either *Max* !! And I do think it looks very nice too, when I see the pics !!  



maxxout said:


> *FRENCH*
> You give me new hope for my Turquoise. You look so sparkly bright and perfect for Summer in the City. I love the elegance of the white shirt and black pants and your hair tied back. It's just a fresh, breezy and classic look. Have to say, I even like it better than the Blue Jean City for the summer.


 


drati said:


> I've been away and look, so many great new pics!
> 
> Just want to say fabulous blues *French*; I agree with maxxout that turq steals the show here.


 


MissMerion said:


> *French* your turquoise is TDF  you make me wanna one!!


 


hrhsunshine said:


> ^^ *French*! I agree with maxxout Your blues look gorgeous, especially against your crispy white shirt. Very classic look! Love all the blues. Great finds!


----------



## chemosphere

*French*, LOVE, love, love your latest mod pics so much!  You look so great! I am a sucker for a white button down + fab Bal city combo and your 05 turquoise sure fits the bill!  I love 05 turquoise so much that it might just be the one to sway me over to the rh side even (but that could be opening a can of worms.... cause then there are so many more to covet.... RT, marron, 05 chocolate, apple green, and so forth!).

*Maxx*, yes.... please give that gorgy turquoise a go more often.... AND most importantly.... share the pics!  I'd love to see more mod pics from you and especially with your turquoise.

*Krizia*, welcome and great start with those fab pics, gorgeous!  Keep em coming!  By the way.... that isn't a ph white city in the one pic, is it?!  It really looks like it but sometimes it is hard to see the difference between ph and rh in pics.  Either way, I love it!  Oh, and to post photobucket pics just use the img code.


----------



## chemosphere

*bag'hemall* and *P&P*.... Wow!  You both shared such beautiful, inspirational travel pics! And you two both look so fantastic, as always!  Thanks for sharing a bit of your recent adventures!  I really enjoyed them and l came back to look at them several times!


----------



## French75

Thank you very much dear Chemosphere, I've been wearing white shirts all the time lately with the J brand Lovestory . You can wear all the b.bags you want with that outfit 

*P&P*, I finally managed to see the wonderful pics of Paris & Versailles ! You look stunning, extremely chic !! The Ladurée store you went to is my favorite of all (Saint-Germain !). I had a lovely brunch upstairs once  I also love love love the pics in Versailles, this is so beautiful... It's been quite a while since I've been there, you make me want to go back soon !


----------



## purses & pugs

*chemosphere*, thank you so much for your sweet words I'm glad you enjoyed the pics! 

*French*, thank you very much, you are too kind! I loved to visit Ladurée and we had a few macaroons everyday:shame: last day we had "lunch" at Ladurée Royale which consisted of hot chocolate, cake _and_ macaroons! It was yummy but perhaps a bit too much and afterwards we felt a bit nauseas, lol And I absolutely loved Versailles, it was so spectacular and beautiful!!
And I love, love, love your Turq City! That is the perfect summer bag and you totally rock it, it looks fantastic with your white shirt


----------



## Line C

P&P: The Town looks larger than I imagined, feeling a lot friendlier towards that style after these pictures!!


----------



## delmilano

*French75* : love your pics with your cities, these oldies are wonderful, you rock the city style. 
*P&P *: i really regret not being in Paris when you came, it would have been wonderful to see you and have some macaroons together at Ladurée. You've captured wonderful pics of Paris. Love your VF city and sang town in action.
*COL* : The papier clutch looks lovely on you. You look great *P*.
bag'hemall : I love pics of your trip, the scenery is beautiful. The vélo style looks great on you, seems like a wonderful travel partner just like the courier. 
*Krizia* : Agree with Chemosphere, your pics are great, keep them coming. welcome to the bal forum.


----------



## tsuarsawan

i can't keep up with this thread, all you ladies look lovely.

*French75* what a gorgeous 2005 Turquoise city, you look fab.

*P&P*, love your Paris pics. Versailles looks beautiful. You captured it beautifully. Can't wait for the day I visit Versailles. You look gorgeous with your Sang GSH Town. Thanks for the pics AM. Also adore the other pics you sent me. Thanks sweetie....

*Krizia_S* your bags are gorgeous & you carry them well.

*delmilano* how wonderful, three weeks in Thailand. I love Thailand...You look so relaxed & fabulous with your gorgeous Violet courier. Great bag....

*bag'em all *Looking great with your Marine Moto Jacket. Lovely back ground scenery....What an amazing place Amman, Jordan: Petra must be. Love your Black moto & velo...So cool... Love the travel pics. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## French75

*Del* you look fantastic !! Welcome back !! What a nice trip it must have been, thank you very much for sharing some pics, Thailand is a country I would love to visit !!!  Thanks for the comment about my pics 
*Tsuarsawan*, thank you very much for your nice comment


----------



## delmilano

French75 said:


> *Del* you look fantastic !! Welcome back !! What a nice trip it must have been, thank you very much for sharing some pics, Thailand is a country I would love to visit !!!  Thanks for the comment about my pics
> *Tsuarsawan*, thank you very much for your nice comment



dear *B*, i'll tell you about thailand when we meet next time. i was super busy before i went on holiday but next week should be less busy since it's my coming back to work week. 
thailand is definitely a nice destination. lots of things to do and great food, the sea and beaches are just amazing. you can see more pics on my blog, i still have a lot to post, it's a hard work to post pics taken during my 3 weeks' holiday.


----------



## hrhsunshine

delmilano said:


> dear *B*, i'll tell you about thailand when we meet next time. i was super busy before i went on holiday but next week should be less busy since it's my coming back to work week.
> thailand is definitely a nice destination. lots of things to do and great food, the sea and beaches are just amazing. you can see more pics on my blog, i still have a lot to post, it's a hard work to post pics taken during my 3 weeks' holiday.




*DEL:* Thanks for sharing pix from your holiday.  LOVE the Bals!!!  The B&B was beautiful!  Lucky you...3 week vacation


----------



## delmilano

hrhsunshine said:


> *DEL:* Thanks for sharing pix from your holiday.  LOVE the Bals!!!  The B&B was beautiful!  Lucky you...3 week vacation



3 weeks' holiday is good but it's hard to come back to work.  i would have loved to stay a little more in thailand. Good things end too fast.


----------



## delmilano

tsuarsawan said:


> i can't keep up with this thread, all you ladies look lovely.
> 
> *French75* what a gorgeous 2005 Turquoise city, you look fab.
> 
> *P&P*, love your Paris pics. Versailles looks beautiful. You captured it beautifully. Can't wait for the day I visit Versailles. You look gorgeous with your Sang GSH Town. Thanks for the pics AM. Also adore the other pics you sent me. Thanks sweetie....
> 
> *Krizia_S* your bags are gorgeous & you carry them well.
> 
> *delmilano* how wonderful, three weeks in Thailand. I love Thailand...You look so relaxed & fabulous with your gorgeous Violet courier. Great bag....
> 
> *bag'em all *Looking great with your Marine Moto Jacket. Lovely back ground scenery....What an amazing place Amman, Jordan: Petra must be. Love your Black moto & velo...So cool... Love the travel pics. Thanks for sharing..



thanks sweetie. thailand is a wonderful country, rich in culture, food is great, the sea is great, the beaches are great. the violet courier was perfect for a hot country like thailand, hand free and as it has already faded, i do not have to fear fading anymore.


----------



## Livia1

*Del*, I love this picture. The colours are fantastic, full of atmosphere.


----------



## chloe speaks

Love this section! Thanks for sharing all your photos. I keep taking pictures but strangely my Bal hardly ever shows up in them...it's always at an angle where you can't see it.

*Krizia*: that white one in the first pic, is that a Pewter Hardware? Looks perfect and love the picture; almost looks like a BW photo!

*Delmilano*: Love that last photo; the analogous violet and your beautiful butterfly shirt together are delicious!


----------



## delmilano

*Livia1, chloe speaks,* thank you for your sweet comments. 
*Realdealcollection* : dear *C*, you rock that papier messenger, i had no idea bal made this style in the papier line.  and you are right, a holiday is even better with a bal. the courier is my best travel buddy, so practical.


----------



## cassandra22007

There are so many new pics from the last few weeks that I'm just drooling over! I love everyone's travel pics!!

*jlao* I love your skirt and red City, and your hair is beautiful!! You have great style!

*juulia* Congrats on your first Bal! It is very special!

*purses & pugs/B] Your pics from France are spectacular! I can't wait to visit Paris one day, it is like my ultimate dream! Love your McQueen scarf too!

RealDealCollection The Milkyway messenger is so cool! I wished I had gotten something from this line.*


----------



## hrhsunshine

delmilano said:


> 3 weeks' holiday is good but it's hard to come back to work.  i would have loved to stay a little more in thailand. Good things end too fast.




better than being an american with no decent vacation time.  ours is gone in the blink of an eye...sheesh!


----------



## tsuarsawan

delmilano said:


> thanks sweetie. thailand is a wonderful country, rich in culture, food is great, the sea is great, the beaches are great. the violet courier was perfect for a hot country like thailand, hand free and as it has already faded, i do not have to fear fading anymore.



Couldn't agree with you more, great country & awesome culture. Thats why I love going to countries like that..  I have to say, that the courier is by far my favorite travel bag. I will not travel with anything else, now that I have one.  What a shame they discontinued this magnificent style... My part time would be great for travel, but I still prefer the courier...


----------



## delmilano

tsuarsawan said:


> Couldn't agree with you more, great country & awesome culture. Thats why I love going to countries like that..  I have to say, that the courier is by far my favorite travel bag. I will not travel with anything else, now that I have one.  What a shame they discontinued this magnificent style... My part time would be great for travel, but I still prefer the courier...


oh they really have discontinued the courier style? i know that in Paris they haven't received any for two seasons now but the SA just said that they haven't ordered any courier. this is sad news, the courier is such a good bag for travels. i only travel with this bag along with the fbf for nights out.


----------



## delmilano

hrhsunshine said:


> better than being an american with no decent vacation time.  ours is gone in the blink of an eye...sheesh!



in france we have 5 weeks' holiday a year, not bad at all but it's not easy to take 3-4 weeks in a row for me, plus i have to check with dh's work too. 
how many days do you have in america?


----------



## hrhsunshine

delmilano said:


> in france we have 5 weeks' holiday a year, not bad at all but it's not easy to take 3-4 weeks in a row for me, plus i have to check with dh's work too.
> how many days do you have in america?



my dh will get 3 weeks of vacation for being at this company 3 years...you guys definitely have it better with vacation


----------



## purses & pugs

*Del*, thank you so much, we had a great time and I just love Paris. Yes, it was a shame that we didn't get the chance to meet but maybe another time Your Thailand pics is amazing! I adore that cute b&b you stayed at in Bangkok and you look stunning with your Violet Courier. 

**T**, thanks so much sweetie. I knew you'd love the Versailles pics so I sent you a few extras The Town is a great bag for sightseeing, you can carry it in so many ways and it's not too big but still a bit roomy. 

*Line*, I'm glad you like the Town style, it's such a versatile bag that can be worn in a casual way (crossbody) or more "dressed up" (putting the strap inside and carry it by the handles). You look amazing with your Ardoise & the McQueen scarf, perfect match!

*cassandra*, thank you! Yes Paris is such a lovely city, I hope you get the chance to go one day. You rock that Anthra PT and I love that cardigan!

*shamrock*, the Higgings moto jacket, brown McQueen scarf and Praline Hip is a great trio, they go so well together. You look great!


----------



## pixiejenna

RDC love the papier milky way on you! Was it pretty full when you had it on? Size wise how would you compare it to the town?


----------



## karinapricilla

envelope clutch in mimosa!

check out my blog!
www.fabooshbaboosh.blogspot.com


----------



## MissMerion

*sugertippy* nice pics! Your aqua is TDF!!!!!


----------



## tsuarsawan

delmilano said:


> oh they really have discontinued the courier style? i know that in Paris they haven't received any for two seasons now but the SA just said that they haven't ordered any courier. this is sad news, the courier is such a good bag for travels. i only travel with this bag along with the fbf for nights out.


 
I can't remember which thread I read that the courier was being discontinued.  I did see an Anthracite courier when I was in HK. I had to control myself *del*, it was gorgeous.... I hope it's not true..
Now there goes two styles, I dearly love that is discontinued. The FC & Courier.....


----------



## sugertippy

MissMerion said:


> *sugertippy* nice pics! Your aqua is TDF!!!!!




why thank u MissM! i do love urs too...so bling!


----------



## sugertippy

*CRISPEDROSA* thanks for the compliment!

i would love to have a first like urs but i think it'll be too small for my needs. yours is mighty fine


----------



## diana27arvi

*EVERYBODY LOOKS AMAZING WITH THEIR BAL BAGS, SEEING THIS THREAD MAKES ME WANT TO GET ANOTHER BAL, ALL THE BEAUTIFUL COLORS *


----------



## anasanfran

I'm a Gucci girl, and I must say, I am *BLOWN AWAY* by the photos on this thread!! I've never seen a Bal in real life and never model shots and I am now HOOKED!! I'm mad at myself for just realizing this now! I like big bags and the BBags on this thread are absolutely TDF!! Now to learn how to authenticate them and learn all the names and the styles, cuz it's Goodbye Gucci Girl, Hello Balenciaga Babe!! Thank you, ladies, for all your pics...you made a fan out of me!! Can't wait to buy my first one!! :salute:


----------



## sugertippy

anasanfran said:


> I'm a Gucci girl, and I must say, I am *BLOWN AWAY* by the photos on this thread!! I've never seen a Bal in real life and never model shots and I am now HOOKED!! I'm mad at myself for just realizing this now! I like big bags and the BBags on this thread are absolutely TDF!! Now to learn how to authenticate them and learn all the names and the styles, cuz it's Goodbye Gucci Girl, Hello Balenciaga Babe!! Thank you, ladies, for all your pics...you made a fan out of me!! Can't wait to buy my first one!! :salute:



i know what u mean. i used to only stick to LV and Chanel, was into Gucci at some point but have now ventured into Mulberry, Chloe and Bal. i just purchased my 1st and 2nd Bals too and im a happy camper. the beauty of Bal is it gets more beautiful as it becomes wrinkly and broken-in and it ages really well. the leather is amazing!

goodluck with ur choice for ur 1st one


----------



## shamrock0421

*aalinne_72*

*'05 Navy = OMG!!!!  *


----------



## LostInBal

shamrock0421 said:


> *aalinne_72*
> 
> *'05 Navy = OMG!!!!  *


Thank you dear This one has silky leather


----------



## RealDealCollection

pixiejenna said:


> RDC love the papier milky way on you! Was it pretty full when you had it on? Size wise how would you compare it to the town?



I'm carrying a Giant Money Wallet, Coin Purse, small notebook & little pen in a leather case, plus my cell phone, keys, and Chanel sunglasses' case.


----------



## nicole2730

everyone is looking fabulous!
*aaline* - loving the oldies. so happy there's still much love for the "classics" 
*deco* :kiss: - PENGUIN!!! love the *MAG* bag too, of course


----------



## Londonka

KarinaPricilla

great color mix shorts / top / clutch


----------



## Londonka

Diana27arvi

great off-white piece of BB
One I always wanted and never managed to add to my collection


----------



## White Orchid

Shamrock, in that photo of the three of you, what colour and style is the lady's Bal in the middle?  Looks like Tempete?

Thanks in advance...



shamrock0421 said:


> *aalinne_72*
> 
> *'05 Navy = OMG!!!!  *


----------



## shamrock0421

It's an Ardoise City w/GSH.
And it is stunning.
Ardoise is one of my favorites.
You're quite welcome!  
Hope this helps.  


White Orchid said:


> Shamrock, in that photo of the three of you, what colour and style is the lady's Bal in the middle? Looks like Tempete?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


----------



## White Orchid

Yep it does.  Thanks so much.  And yes, a stunning colour!



shamrock0421 said:


> It's an Ardoise City w/GSH.
> And it is stunning.
> Ardoise is one of my favorites.
> You're quite welcome!
> Hope this helps.


----------



## shamrock0421

*delmilano* - Love that pix you just posted.  Your jacket is chewy and TDF.  Also love your AM scarf.  Is it blue or purple, please?


----------



## delmilano

shamrock0421 said:


> *delmilano* - Love that pix you just posted.  Your jacket is chewy and TDF.  Also love your AM scarf.  Is it blue or purple, please?



thanks for your sweet words shamrock. the bal jackets are amazing aren't they.  they get better with use, i haven't used this one as much as the navy but it has a wonderful leather too. the AM scarf is purple with white skulls, it's the one with fringes all around the scarf, not as thin as the silk one.


----------



## maxxout

*ehemelay*
love that Cafe....so broken-in and a wonderful brown
you don't hear much about Cafe and now I will be on the look-out


----------



## AJ1025

Shamrock, your Amethyst Day looks totally fab with your new scarf- looking good!


----------



## karinapricilla

part time red(dont know what its called) with silver hw that i bought from barneys NY in 2009 

check out my blog!
www.fabooshbaboosh.blogspot.com
 thank youuu


----------



## shamrock0421

How did you know I had the Amethyst Day in mind when I purchased the scarf???    Thanks, Sweetie!



AJ1025 said:


> Shamrock, your Amethyst Day looks totally fab with your new scarf- looking good!


----------



## Livia1

*agalarowicz*, you and your Castagna are gorgeous!



*jjjjjan*, I love your look


----------



## drati

*LVLux*, your weekender is delicious. One of my favourite styles.

*Del*, looking GREAT with your pewter beauty -- love the combo of the dress, jacket and scarf and your bag finishes it off nicely. Love your pics from Thailand too with your trusty courier and fbf -- the perfect traveling buddies.

*Decophile*, you're making me want an oldie purse badly. This style looks so great on you.

*CRISPEDROSA*, what a perfectly formed bag. I adore the first and yours looks gorgeous.

*sugertippy*, beautiful aquamarine.

Going back a couple of pages here but *P&P*, did I tell you how much I love your pics of Paris? Thanks for posting.

*angelastoel*, you always look so polished, I love your taupe city, a great colour on you.

*ehemelay*, I too really like your café city. Nice to see you posting here again, I've missed your great pics.

*-jjjjjan*, you look gorgeous for your special dinner. Beautiful dress and the shoes and clutch just finish it off. 

*aalinne*, can't get enough of your oldies and your style, keep them coming!


----------



## bag'hem all

*drati*: am still in love with your Khaki Moto Jacket, I drool every time I see her. 

*tonkamama*: I love how you put everything together, you look very chic.

*-jjjjan*: Love your dress and your clutch.

*aalinne:* I don't think I have ever seen an 05 Navy beauty, yummy!

*shamrock:* lovely pop of amethyst!

*del:* another drool worthy Khaki Jacket matched with that lovely 03 Weekender. What a double delight! Thanks for sharing your pics from Bangkok, it's a lovely place and your travel buddies are just plain gorgy.

*dannkat*: Love your outfit especially that H-belt, and your Officier too!

*sugertippy:* love how you matched your jacket with the VM! 

*pilateswork*: Yummy Chevre Tomato goodness!

*Fashion1:* Another Pewter Seafoam beauty

*aaline:* you have such yummy beauties!

*joope:* love you sang and your outfit.

*Sabinalynn:* You are one hot momma, and your kid is adorable and not to mention your bal.

*P&P:* Your Paris holiday makes me miss Paris even more, it's been a while since my last visit. Still love love your gorgeous Vert Fonce! 

*French:* Can't get enough of your Bal blues, keep the coming!

*Corey:* that Milky Papier looks so light at wearable.


----------



## bag'hem all

MissMerion said:


> *bag'hem all* the cropped jacket fits you perfectly! A little envy for your trip to Petra, this place is one of the best I ever seen, it's still in my



Thanks! It truly is a wonderful place, no wonder it's one of the UNESCO Heritage Sites.



drati said:


> I've been away and look, so many great new pics!
> 
> Just want to say fabulous blues *French*; I agree with maxxout that turq steals the show here.
> 
> *COL*, the papier flat clutch looks great. What is the leather? Is it the same size as the other Bal flat clutches?
> 
> *Ehemelay*, I am intrigued by your papier kraft. Looks similar to the maxi twiggy in shape, would this be a fair description? would love to see some more pictures of this bag.
> 
> *Bag'hem*, great pics. You went traveling with 2 motos? How glamorous is that.
> 
> *Angela*, love how you wear your taupe city, so classic.



Yes, I could not decide between the two, and since I was not traveling with the kids, I have a good excuse of not having to baby them as much... 



chemosphere said:


> *bag'hemall* and *P&P*.... Wow!  You both shared such beautiful, inspirational travel pics! And you two both look so fantastic, as always!  Thanks for sharing a bit of your recent adventures!  I really enjoyed them and l came back to look at them several times!



Thanks dear, thanks for letting me share.



tsuarsawan said:


> i can't keep up with this thread, all you ladies look lovely.
> 
> *French75* what a gorgeous 2005 Turquoise city, you look fab.
> 
> *P&P*, love your Paris pics. Versailles looks beautiful. You captured it beautifully. Can't wait for the day I visit Versailles. You look gorgeous with your Sang GSH Town. Thanks for the pics AM. Also adore the other pics you sent me. Thanks sweetie....
> 
> *Krizia_S* your bags are gorgeous & you carry them well.
> 
> *delmilano* how wonderful, three weeks in Thailand. I love Thailand...You look so relaxed & fabulous with your gorgeous Violet courier. Great bag....
> 
> *bag'em all *Looking great with your Marine Moto Jacket. Lovely back ground scenery....What an amazing place Amman, Jordan: Petra must be. Love your Black moto & velo...So cool... Love the travel pics. Thanks for sharing..



Both places are really lovely, thank you dear!


----------



## sugertippy

drati said:


> *sugertippy*, beautiful aquamarine.



thanks for saying drati! ur moto jacket is TDF!


----------



## sugertippy

bag'hem all said:


> *sugertippy:* love how you matched your jacket with the VM!



many thanks for the compliment. its an aquamarine 

ur singapore trip looked like loads of fun! its never complete without the right purse yes? :okay:


----------



## drati

sugertippy said:


> thanks for saying drati! ur moto jacket is TDF!



Thank you. ^^^

And you *bag'hem all*. Khaki really is amazing. Your pics from SG are great. I esp love your militaire velo, gorgeous. Did you have the strap shortened? And your eggplant, wow, congratulations on finding such a beautiful oldie.


----------



## LostInBal

Thank you sooo much gals for your always sweet comments, love you all!


----------



## delmilano

*drati, bag'hem all*, thank you for your sweet words.
drati : you know i love the khaki jacket on you, it goes with your black dress, a nice combo. 
*bag'hem all *: lovely in action pics, bangkok is a nice city, singapore is lovely too, been there a couple of times.  love your military suede vélo, is vélo your favorite style now?
*aalinne* : your city is delicious. i love that cute t shirt too. qué guapa.


----------



## taskelover

*Jjjjan*, perfect!


----------



## tonkamama

*bag'hem all ~* Thank you !! I also enjoy your vacation pictures & amazing Bal collections!!


----------



## agalarowicz

Livia1 said:


> *agalarowicz*, you and your Castagna are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> *jjjjjan*, I love your look



thank you hopefully papyrus comes soon so i can retire her for a while!


----------



## delmilano

tsuarsawan said:


> I can't remember which thread I read that the courier was being discontinued.  I did see an Anthracite courier when I was in HK. I had to control myself *del*, it was gorgeous.... I hope it's not true..
> Now there goes two styles, I dearly love that is discontinued. The FC & Courier.....



tsuarnsawan, we definitely need a back up courier.  an anthra one sounds like a nice combo.


----------



## drati

*Del*, absolutely love your new treasure. Such a cool bag and looks great with your khaki jacket. Congrats on finding such a rare beauty.


----------



## shamrock0421

*ALL* of the pictures on Page 291 are FABULOUS!
Way to rock the Balenciaga, ladies!!!


----------



## delmilano

drati said:


> *Del*, absolutely love your new treasure. Such a cool bag and looks great with your khaki jacket. Congrats on finding such a rare beauty.



thanks *D*, the khaki jacket is so special, you look great with yours too.


----------



## Deco

nicole2730 said:


> *deco* :kiss: - PENGUIN!!! love the *MAG* bag too, of course


 Penguin sends her


----------



## Deco

*del *, your olive PH hobo is to die for.  What an amazing find!  You and *drati * both look awesome in your leather jackets.  Making me pine away for one, in the middle of Denver's 90+ degree heatwave.

*kitty29*, love your white top.  Truly, insanely love it.


----------



## miu miu1

*agalarowicz* you look amazing! Love your outfit


----------



## delmilano

Decophile said:


> *del *, your olive PH hobo is to die for.  What an amazing find!  You and *drati * both look awesome in your leather jackets.  Making me pine away for one, in the middle of Denver's 90+ degree heatwave.
> 
> *kitty29*, love your white top.  Truly, insanely love it.



thanks deco, it means a lot coming from a queen of bal oldies. 
you should definitely get one bal leather jacket but it's true that this jacket is quite warm, i don't think it's wearable over 22°C. i can wear it when it's about 18-22°C, with only a t shirt underneath.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Del*, love your holiday pics and you Violet Courier is so beautiful, just like you! But your "new" 03 Olive Hobo takes my breath away, this is such a über cool vintage looking bag. You rock it *M*, what a great find!

*Leslie*, wow, wow, wow, gorgy combos!!! That yummy PH City with your black jacket with silver zips almost makes me faint


----------



## bag'hem all

drati said:


> Thank you. ^^^
> 
> And you *bag'hem all*. Khaki really is amazing. Your pics from SG are great. I esp love your militaire velo, gorgeous. Did you have the strap shortened? And your eggplant, wow, congratulations on finding such a beautiful oldie.



Yes I did have my strap shortened by 4". Thanks, am happy to have found an Eggplant in almost mint condition. She's a true gem! 



delmilano said:


> *drati, bag'hem all*, thank you for your sweet words.
> drati : you know i love the khaki jacket on you, it goes with your black dress, a nice combo.
> *bag'hem all *: lovely in action pics, bangkok is a nice city, singapore is lovely too, been there a couple of times.  love your military suede vélo, is vélo your favorite style now?
> *aalinne* : your city is delicious. i love that cute t shirt too. qué guapa.



Both the Velo and the Town Styles are my favorite for traveling, I just tend to go for these styles as I can wear them cross-body and they're pretty light. But the Part time is still my all time favorite style, as an every day bag. 



tonkamama said:


> *bag'hem all ~* Thank you !! I also enjoy your vacation pictures & amazing Bal collections!!



thanks dear!


----------



## bag'hem all

sugertippy said:


> many thanks for the compliment. its an aquamarine
> 
> ur singapore trip looked like loads of fun! its never complete without the right purse yes? :okay:



Ooops, I stand corrected lol. 

It sure was loads of fun, I worked my outfit around both Bbags I brought with me.


----------



## sugertippy

bag'hem all said:


> Ooops, I stand corrected lol.
> 
> It sure was loads of fun, I worked my outfit around both Bbags I brought with me.




LOL its funny how most of us do that. i find myself buying accessories and clothes to match my purses rather than the other way around


----------



## joope

aalinne_72

you are leopard and i am zebra..... wild!!! ha!!!!!


----------



## LostInBal

joope said:


> aalinne_72
> 
> you are leopard and i am zebra..... wild!!! ha!!!!!


----------



## delmilano

Beautiful pics everyone. 
*p&p* : thanks sweetie for your kind words.
*bah'hem all* : i still love the pt the best i think, but for summer, a cross body bag is really practical, i am enjoying my hobo so much.


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Mammamia, tonkamama! That red is fabulous with your skin tone and against the pale blue of your jeans: I just love the pale blue and vibrant red.


----------



## AJ1025

*Chloe speaks*- Beautiful picture of you and your bag and I love your Classic Red Pom too, so cute!!


----------



## tonkamama

SkyBlueDay said:


> Mammamia, tonkamama! That red is fabulous with your skin tone and against the pale blue of your jeans: I just love the pale blue and vibrant red.


*SkyBlueDay ~* Thank you dear!!!


----------



## lolitablue

*Tonkamama:* I love that color, too!! Those jeans are fab, girl!!

*chloe speaks*:  Love the CL flats, the outfit and your Sahara! I think your puppy is the star of the picture, though!

*Sugertippy*:  your picture made me hungry, your whole ensemble is super classy and the pop of color from your Bal is perfection!!


----------



## sugertippy

lolitablue said:


> *Tonkamama:* I love that color, too!! Those jeans are fab, girl!!
> 
> *chloe speaks*:  Love the CL flats, the outfit and your Sahara! I think your puppy is the star of the picture, though!
> 
> *Sugertippy*:  your picture made me hungry, your whole ensemble is super classy and the pop of color from your Bal is perfection!!




why thank u that's really sweet of u


----------



## delmilano

*tonkamama* : the coquelicot city looks really beautiful on your outfit. such a nice pop red.
*chloe speaks* : lovely pic, your doggy is a cutie. i adore your shoes.


----------



## chloe speaks

thanks *AJ1025, lolitablue, delmilano*!  I have long resigned myself to being upstaged by my Classic Red Pom. She's a head turner; even I am constantly amazed


----------



## tonkamama

*lolitablue & delmilano ~* Thank you ladies!!!    This summer is all about Bal bags!!!


----------



## AJ1025

chloe speaks said:


> thanks *AJ1025, lolitablue, delmilano*!  I have long resigned myself to being upstaged by my Classic Red Pom. She's a head turner; even I am constantly amazed



As you can probably tell from my avatar, I am also quite partial to red dogs!


----------



## shamrock0421

*chemosphere* 

I am loving EVERY single thing about that picture you posted.
If you've heard me say it once, you've heard me say it a million times - I LOVE ME SOME WHITE BAL LEATHER.
And yours is an exceptional rare beauty.

I would love it if you'd share some deets about the top you are wearing and your polish color.

Feel free to PM me with info.  Thanks so much.

ALL of you ladies look GORGEOUS!


----------



## hrhsunshine

*"L"* Love your shots. Love the nails! Great color! Seems like we haven't chatted in forever.  Hope the kids are loving summer


----------



## chemosphere

shamrock0421 said:


> *chemosphere*
> 
> I am loving EVERY single thing about that picture you posted.
> If you've heard me say it once, you've heard me say it a million times - I LOVE ME SOME WHITE BAL LEATHER.
> And yours is an exceptional rare beauty.
> 
> I would love it if you'd share some deets about the top you are wearing and your polish color.
> 
> Feel free to PM me with info.  Thanks so much.
> 
> ALL of you ladies look GORGEOUS!



Just wrote you back in the polish thread. Thanks again for your sweet comments!


----------



## chemosphere

hrhsunshine said:


> *"L"* Love your shots. Love the nails! Great color! Seems like we haven't chatted in forever.  Hope the kids are loving summer



Hey *Sun*!!!  Yes, it has been too long! My dd finished up second grade about a week ago, and now I am having lot's of fun (but next to no free time!) with the two of them home all day with me!  Thanks for your nice note and happy summer wishes!  Hope to chat more soon... Ah... there is some kiddo chaos going on right now....better get off tpf, pronto!


----------



## MAGJES

*miu miu *- I love putting a face with the name. You are lovely! 
 I adore your *Vieux Rose GGH City*.


----------



## shamrock0421

You look SO beautiful!  Even without the cab-blown hair!!!!!
I really love the blues with the pinkish bag and the shoes are perfect!!!!


miu miu1 said:


> Vieux Rose GGH City


----------



## barkleybow

Love the vieux rose with the blue outfit.


----------



## miu miu1

MAGJES said:


> *miu miu *- I love putting a face with the name. You are lovely!
> I adore your *Vieux Rose GGH City*.



Aww, Thank you :shame:
Now you know me 



shamrock0421 said:


> You look SO beautiful!  Even without the cab-blown hair!!!!!
> I really love the blues with the pinkish bag and the shoes are perfect!!!!



Muchos gracias mi amiga! I like my hair windblown though 
Shoes are h&m... 



barkleybow said:


> Love the vieux rose with the blue outfit.



Thank you!!!


----------



## drati

*Kiwi*, outremer is such a nice pop on you. 

*agalarowicz*, love your dress. Please post lots of pics with your new papyrus.

*ehemelay*, I am so intrigued by your papier kraft. Please post some more pics of this bag. Looks similar to the maxi twiggy, is it? The strap looks quite thin, is it comfortable on the shoulder? I love your all navy with the tan belt and red shoes, very nice. 

*Leslie*, you look GREAT! Your dress is really shows off your body and the tomato just pops. 

*aalinne*, OMG, your 03 black city is beyond gorgeous. I love the leather, it's so nicely textured.


----------



## LostInBal

drati said:


> *Kiwi*, outremer is such a nice pop on you.
> 
> *agalarowicz*, love your dress. Please post lots of pics with your new papyrus.
> 
> *ehemelay*, I am so intrigued by your papier kraft. Please post some more pics of this bag. Looks similar to the maxi twiggy, is it? The strap looks quite thin, is it comfortable on the shoulder? I love your all navy with the tan belt and red shoes, very nice.
> 
> *Leslie*, you look GREAT! Your dress is really shows off your body and the tomato just pops.
> 
> *aalinne*, OMG, your 03 black city is beyond gorgeous. I love the leather, it's so nicely textured.


Dear *drati*, let me tell you what I love from you: first of all your kindness and of course.. your moto jackets, the jeans, your t-shirts, ballerinas.... and *YOUR OLDIES*
*delmi*!! can´t get enough of your super cool outfits as well!!


----------



## silverfern

*chloe speaks* - your pic makes me so happy with your cute doggie, Bal and a lovely glimpse of one of my favourite citys in the world. Thanks for the eye candy 

*sugartippy* - Your Aquamarine is gorgeous but I just want to poke a fork through my screen and help myself to some of that paella. Yum! 

*drati* - looking good **D**!!! Love the Dickers and your suede Moto jacket and your Black Pochette too 

*delmilano* - Great to see you busting out that gorgeous Khaki MU, and love the action shot of Violet courier on holiday. Looking fab as usual


----------



## purses & pugs

I haven't looked at the pics thread in a while and when I did now I had the best time, love all the gorgeous bags and the cool outfits - Bal gals rock!! Sorry I can't comment on everyone, but I have certainly enjoyed all the pics!

*joope*, that Sang SGH City is stunning!!

*del*, love your mod pic in the Bal store

*tonkamama*, your new Coq City is beyond gorgeous, I can't wait to get my own!! Many congrats, you rock it.

*chloe speaks*, I love that street pic of you, Velo & Pomeranian - perfection! Adore your CL flats too, would kill for a pair of those

*chemo*, always enjoy your pics with your rare oldies, delicious!

*drati*, you know I adore your new suede jacket and your Tempete suits you so well!

*miu miu*, gorgeous!!! VR GGH is perfect for you, this combo is absolutely stunning

*MissMerion*, your Moutarde is so yummy and nicely broken in now, gorgeous!

*aalinne*, that 03 angel is seriously making me drool pure perfection. 

*ehemelay*, haven't seen you around for a while, nice to see you back your Ink Purse is so pretty and I love your dress.


----------



## LostInBal

*purses&pugs*,  love the mix/color contrast of your 08 grey moto jacket + rouge theatre! :okay: thank you so much for your nice comment


----------



## shamrock0421

*P & P* - The more I look at your 05 Rouge Theatre City, the more beautiful it gets!


----------



## delmilano

*aalinne_72* : love your 03 city and 04 pewter baby, and thanks for your kind words mi amiga. 
*silverfern* : thanks sweetie, the 04 khaki is a collector's item, i never used it IRL, too afraid to use it. the only occasion to grab it is for mod pics. LOL
*ehemelay* : love how you play with your bals. the purse is lovely on you.
*drati* : i love love love that clutch on you. the bal jackets including the suede are so lovely.


----------



## delmilano

purses & pugs said:


> I haven't looked at the pics thread in a while and when I did now I had the best time, love all the gorgeous bags and the cool outfits - Bal gals rock!! Sorry I can't comment on everyone, but I have certainly enjoyed all the pics!
> 
> *joope*, that Sang SGH City is stunning!!
> 
> *del*, love your mod pic in the Bal store
> 
> 
> *ehemelay*, haven't seen you around for a while, nice to see you back your Ink Purse is so pretty and I love your dress.




dear *A*, i am so happy to see your mod pic with your 08 grey jacket, it goes perfectly with your red city. 
i was in cannes this week-end and i brought something back from there for you, here you go!


----------



## MissMerion

purses & pugs said:


> *MissMerion*, your Moutarde is so yummy and nicely broken in now, gorgeous!


 
Thank you dear P&P! Incredibly my moutard is still scented like the first day.


----------



## tonkamama

purses & pugs said:


> *tonkamama*, your new Coq City is beyond gorgeous, I can't wait to get my own!! Many congrats, you rock it.


*P&P ~ *Thank you Dear !!  Coq is so versatile and goes well with majority of my outfits!!  I cannot wait to see your new collection, would it be giant HW or just RH or both??  BTW..  love your blog... so inspiring!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*aalinne*, thank you so much dear! Btw. I love your new Munch avatar

*shamrock*, thank you sweetheart, RT is a really stunning deep red

*del*, sweet *M* thank you so much for posting that pic, it's so cool!! Cannes is such a lovely city. I've been there once many years ago but would love to go back

*tonka*, thank you, glad you like it! I have a Coq SGH City coming I have a Tomato RH City so a Coq RH would be too similar, but both are really lovley


----------



## Mia Bella

*drati*: Your Tempete moto jacket is otherworldly amazing and fits you like an absolute dream. So jeal.

*miu miu1*: You're so pretty! And your outfit is adorable&#8230;I love how your City ties everything together.

*ehemelay*: You look so fab and I LOVE Your Papier Kraft!! I am so out of the loop, I hadn't even heard of this style before seeing your pic. More people need get on the Papier train..the amazing calfskin alone could convert everyone!

*Leslie*: Someone looks like trouble.  You look smoking hot!

*aalinne*: You flat messenger is amazing and I love your clogs. Who makes them? I swear you are such a shoe enabler. 

*p&p*: Both your jacket and City look so smooshy and amazing. I love the grey/red contrast too. You look smashing and your style is impeccable, love!

*Del*! You look amazing. Who makes your feather necklace and your dress? They're so pretty and Springy. 

*kat99*: I have that same top you have on! It's the cutest. Are those lace shorts I see? I've been trying to find a pair I love to no avail&#8230;


----------



## LostInBal

*^^*Thank you sweetie *Mia*  I got the clogs from Asos a year ago, have you seen my new Car Shoe fringe sandals? I posted them on the *Post your non-Balenciaga purchases*, they´re simply irresistible xoxo


----------



## tsuarsawan

*delmilano*, your rocking that Sanguine rh pt & Sang gsh tt..So elegant & sexy..  Love love that Green dress top on you...Goes so well with your 04 khaki MU....

*P&P* each time I see your fabulous RT, I just arrgghhh....
It's like a drug, cant get enough & need another quick fix.....
BTW your 08 grey jacket looks absolutely gorgeous on you...

*MissMerion*, your Moutard sgh city is a beauty!

*Leslie*, your rock in this Black dress with your hot sexy 07 Tomato GSH Envelope....what a babe of a bag.... 

*drati,* your 06 grey twiggy & Tempete 10 moto looks great on you. Cute Black 06 shoulder....Love your style!  

*tonkamama *Love your *Coquelicot RH City..*What a gem of a bag & you carry her so well..

*chloe.speaks* your Sahara is so lovely. You look gorgeous. Love your pup...

*sugartippy* That Aquamarine is divine, color, leather & all....

*chemospere*, loving your nail polish dear & what a cool bag.....


----------



## Livia1

*soisi*, I always enjoy your pics but I especially like this one. Love your new hair and your Pommier is a stunner ... is it new?


----------



## Soisi

Livia1 said:


> *soisi*, I always enjoy your pics but I especially like this one. Love your new hair and your Pommier is a stunner ... is it new?



Thank you, Livia! That's so kind of you! I got my Pommier in 2009 and I love it.


----------



## Livia1

Soisi said:


> Thank you, Livia! That's so kind of you! *I got my Pommier in 2009* and I love it.



Oh


----------



## delmilano

*purses & pugs* : cannes is a nice city, you'll have fun shopping if you go back there one day.  so many shops around. 
*tsuarsawan* : thank you sweetie for your kind words. 
*Mia Bella* : thanks, the necklace is simply H&M, the dress is from 3 suisses, a french brand that can only be bought online.


----------



## spylove22

*chloe* CHIC CHIC CHIC!!!


----------



## tonkamama

*CHLOEGLAMOUR ~* love love love your bal & your entire outfit!!!  Amazingly chic!!


----------



## JLJRN

tonkamama said:


> *CHLOEGLAMOUR ~* love love love your bal & your entire outfit!!!  Amazingly chic!!


 
^ Agreed, neutral never looked so good!

* Riry*, your pom pon looks so great on you-very funky Boho chic!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Mia Bella*, thank you so much for your sweet words

*tsuarsawan*, thanks my friend! And you can look all you want as long as do you don't become an addict! 

*Chloeglamour*, your new Papyrus looks great, you wear those neutrals so well

*miu miu*, love looking at your gorgoy VR GGH! And be careful with those drinks now dear

*agalarowicz*, cute outfit and gorgy bag

*riry*, ooooh there's the new Pom!! You totally rock itwoohoo:


----------



## tsuarsawan

[B said:
			
		

> *purses & pugs*[/B];19253839]*Mia Bella*, thank you so much for your sweet words
> 
> *tsuarsawan*, thanks my friend! And you can look all you want as long as do you don't become an addict!
> 
> ooh.... I have everything under control.....:girlwhack::tispy:


----------



## Livia1

*Del*, champagne and Bal ... what's not to love 
And you do look absolutely beautiful!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

thank you so much for your words about my outfit , you are all so kind!!


----------



## Line C

Delmilano: you look beautiful in those pictures!!


----------



## delmilano

*Line C* : thank you. 
*livia* : champagne is my favorite drink. LOL so yes, bal + champagne, and that's all i need.


----------



## spylove22

*Delmilano* You look fabulous!


----------



## JLJRN

spylove22 said:


> *Delmilano* You look fabulous!



^That wedding locale is amazing!!


----------



## juicybrat

with my Balenciaga giant silver hardware city in Papyrus in the H&M changing room just before trying on clothes. The lighting is very yellow and it brings out the taupe undertones of papyrus in this photo


----------



## tonkamama

tsuarsawan said:


> *tonkamama *Love your *Coquelicot RH City..*What a gem of a bag & you carry her so well..


*tsuarsawan ~* Thank you Dear!!  I am just in love with it!!


----------



## chloe speaks

*chloeglamour*: your new Papyrus is smashing. It goes very well w/ your coloring!
*miu miu*: your expression is still of joy over your peach!
*agalarowicz*: you can really carry off that GGH! (i can't!)
*soisi*: what a fresh minty green! #2: how tall is your friend? that City looks tiny on him!
*JLJRN*: really rethinking the RH and dark neutral colors. you look so carefree!
*riry*: rockin' the pompon!
*ehemelay*: the leather on that mini-bowling seems to really hold up to bashing! it's terrific looking
*delmilano*: moto does indeed rock at weddings too
*pilates*: oooh love the PHW and gorgy leather. Bal bring back pewter HW!!!
*aprillsrin*: good to see you back here. cute summer hairdo!


----------



## c0uture

juicybrat said:


> with my Balenciaga giant silver hardware city in Papyrus in the H&M changing room just before trying on clothes. The lighting is very yellow and it brings out the taupe undertones of papyrus in this photo



Love this!


----------



## vikianderson

fabulous! gorgeous! & so chic! i absolutely love your Cannes pix **M**


----------



## delmilano

*spylove22, chloe speaks, viki*, thank you for your kind words.

*JLJRN* : yes, that place is known as the Château Dior, in Montauroux about 30 minutes' drive from Cannes, a great place, very enchanting.


----------



## AJ1025

Everyone is looking so great with their BBags!! *Riry*, love that RGGH Black Pom Pon on you and your awesome bracelets!

*Soisi*-your Pommier City is TDF and I love your hair!


----------



## drati

*Soisi*, always love your pics and your style. Keep posting!

*CG*, I'm sure I've already commented but papyrus is gorgeous on you. Congrats.

*Del*, such cool pics. Perfect combo: stylish lady with fabulous rare bag and champagne in gorgeous setting. And Cannes is such a glamorous location, looking good!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

Love all the bbags here!


----------



## Soisi

Thank you so much, *AJ1025* and *drati*!!


chloe speaks said:


> *soisi*: what a fresh minty green! #2: how tall is your friend? that City looks tiny on him!



I know! He's 6"2'. I wish I had a Work och better yet a WE for him to try out!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Del* you look gorgeous in your friend's wedding and I adore the Cannes pics! Great pics *M* 

*ITLovesFashion*, I love your Ruby GSH FC (it is Ruby, isn't it?) - such a beautiful clutch!


----------



## ITLovesFashion

purses & pugs said:


> *ITLovesFashion*, I love your Ruby GSH FC (it is Ruby, isn't it?) - such a beautiful clutch!


 
Yes it is! It's been love at first sight!


----------



## capbaggirl

*riry* - you are looking fab with your new Pom Pon.... love it!!!!


----------



## riry

capbaggirl said:


> *riry* - you are looking fab with your new Pom Pon.... love it!!!!


 
Thank you, sweet **N**! I am loving this new Pom, but I realized today that GH bags are not meant to be worn for long periods of time. After lunch, we shopped for around 5 hours and by the end, I was extremely envious of *hrhsun*'s feather-light rh city.


----------



## delmilano

*drati, P&P, *thank you my friends. :kiss:


----------



## hrhsunshine

riry said:


> Thank you, sweet **N**! I am loving this new Pom, but I realized today that GH bags are not meant to be worn for long periods of time. After lunch, we shopped for around 5 hours and by the end, I was extremely envious of *hrhsun*'s feather-light rh city.




LOL!  Riry, are we really that short??  Thanks for posting.


----------



## riry

hrhsunshine said:


> LOL! Riry, are we really that short??


 
Yes, we're short and squat.


----------



## MAGJES

Annie - What a gorgeous pic!!  You look beautiful as always!
Love the mastic Hobo. It looks like it's a great neutral leather


----------



## drati

*Annie*, beautiful picture. The perfect combo.


----------



## hrhsunshine

*French*:  Thanks for those gorgeous shots.  The hobo looks great on you!  You go on the best vacations!


----------



## drati

French, what wonderful pics! I want to visit Cuba now. Thanks for sharing. Looks like the fbh was perfect for your trip.

This one is my favourite, so hills are out of this world.


----------



## suky

Fab pics French. Very evocative.


----------



## AnnieBinSD

*Thank you MAGJES & drati! I love the Mastic leather...perfectly soft and distressed and the perfect neutral for me.

French- I absolutely love your photos! Hope you had a nice vacation*


----------



## delmilano

*French75* : Gorgeous pics *B*, love Cuba. the fb hobo looks perfect with your cute summer outfits.
*AnnieBinSD* : Pretty beach, pretty bag, pretty lady.


----------



## Bella_Figura

Everyones pics are fabulous.
*French75*, yours are amazing, I have always wanted to visit Cuba. Do you mind me asking what camera was used, as the photos are amazing, obviously has alot to do with the skills of the as well. The Hobo looks like a great bag for travel.


----------



## French75

*Hrhsunshine*, thank you dear *S* !! I have a few nice trips in mind for the future 
*drati* thank you very much !! This place is called Vinales in the western part of Cuba (the tobacco fileds). I had a 2 hours-walk the next morning, it was amazing and that bag is so light and it fits perfectly on the shoulder, it's a great travel buddy !
*Del*, thanks a lot !! I think I've found my perfect travel buddy like your violet 
*Suky* thank you very much ! 
*Annie* thank you very much dear ! I saw you nice pic from Hawaii ! you look super cute as usual, I've been there 2 years ago but for a very short time unfortunately; I wish I could come back in January/february to see the bigest waves !! 
*Raz* thanks a lot  I have a Panasonic TZ 7, I love to take pictures but I'm not very good... I need to take a lot of pictures to have a few very good ones like those ones


----------



## purses & pugs

*riry*, gorgeous red bags, you rock them both! I can't wait to see your other new goodies you have coming up as well

*Annie*, nice to see you here again, your Hawaii pic is so beautiful and so are you!! 

*Dragonette*, love the cute Coq Twiggy on you!

*French*, ooooh I love your vacation pics! Cuba looks like such a fun place to visit and those old super cool cars are adorable!! and of course you look stunning with your Caramel hobo:buttercup:

*joope*, yay a black GGH for you! This is one of my fav combos, it's bling but still very wearable. You rock it

*imlvholic*, you look great with your lovely Coq City


----------



## joope

P & P

thank you sweetie and i always visit your COQ thread........ those pix really lure me into COQ!!!!! i wonder why those i have seen in my local store are not as gorgeous!!?? yours really such a beauty!!!!


----------



## dragonette

*p&p*, thank you for the kind words! I'm really enjoying my first Twiggy!

*joope*, that's because the best ones have already been snapped up or reserved!  We saw some gorgeous ones within the first coupla days of the F/W arrivals!

Great peektures everyone!


----------



## delmilano

*dragonette* : the red twiggy suits you perfectly. congrats on your first twig, i love this style too.


----------



## purses & pugs

joope said:


> P & P
> 
> thank you sweetie and i always visit your COQ thread........ those pix really lure me into COQ!!!!! i wonder why those i have seen in my local store are not as gorgeous!!?? yours really such a beauty!!!!



I realized I promised you Sang and Coq comparison pics and I totally forgot! I felt bad about that so I have posted some pics for you in the pictures thread now


----------



## LuckyLisa

P&P- I am crazy crazy in love with that Sang Town. 

And baby bump?!?! Where have I been?? CONGRATS!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

^*Lisa*, thank you so much! 
I showed the bump in my reveal thread a only a few days ago so it hans't been out there for very long


----------



## joope

dragonette said:


> *p&p*, thank you for the kind words! I'm really enjoying my first Twiggy!
> 
> *joope*, that's because the best ones have already been snapped up or reserved!  We saw some gorgeous ones within the first coupla days of the F/W arrivals!
> 
> Great peektures everyone!




no!!!!! as i was there like first second day with choices!!! ummm...... i wonder why?


----------



## joope

purses & pugs said:


> I realized I promised you Sang and Coq comparison pics and I totally forgot! I felt bad about that so I have posted some pics for you in the pictures thread now



hey thats ok, take your time!!! i am thinking if its good to get coq, since i have sang or a cyc with rggh...??? UURRGG!!!!

ok, edit this posting as i just saw your coq and sang comparison pix! why am i seeing *pink* undertone in your sang??? goodness..... my eye sight failing me???


----------



## dragonette

joope said:


> no!!!!! as i was there like first second day with choices!!! ummm...... i wonder why?



Don't know why then... We were there second day!


----------



## joope

dragonette said:


> Don't know why then... We were there second day!



second day?? me too!! i was there around 3 plus i think.


----------



## Karenada

purses & pugs said:


> ^*Lisa*, thank you so much!
> I showed the bump in my reveal thread a only a few days ago so it hans't been out there for very long


 
Congrats as well must be really exiciting knowing that your gonna be a mum


----------



## purses & pugs

joope said:


> hey thats ok, take your time!!! i am thinking if its good to get coq, since i have sang or a cyc with rggh...??? UURRGG!!!!
> 
> ok, edit this posting as i just saw your coq and sang comparison pix! why am i seeing *pink* undertone in your sang??? goodness..... my eye sight failing me???



Hmmm, could be the lightening (it was cloudy outside). I find it hard to capture these colors, as most Bal colors... I believe my Sang is a deeper red than Coq with slightly brown tones, but perhaps they are brown-pinkish tones?!



Kitty2sweet said:


> Congrats as well must be really exiciting knowing that your gonna be a mum


Thank you! Yes I'm very excited


----------



## dragonette

delmilano said:


> *dragonette* : the red twiggy suits you perfectly. congrats on your first twig, i love this style too.



Thanks hun! I love how there is no danger of colour transfer when worn by the handles!



joope said:


> second day?? me too!! i was there around 3 plus i think.



Ah... We were there earlier...  And some of the best bags became... umm unavailable after that. :giggles:



purses & pugs said:


> Thank you! Yes I'm very excited



Forgot to congratulate you as well, *p&p*!


----------



## AJ1025

P&P- you look great and so does your new SGH Coq!!  Congrats on your pregnancy, as  well, how exciting!


----------



## joope

P & P
Yea!!! Totally agree on the color! Never capture the true color of bals bag!!! So now I just need to decide, a coq or a cyc...... As I am stop g myself to get both! Cyc will be diff from what I have but I really still can't decide.


----------



## joope

Dragonette

Yah, my friend was there earlier and I suppose to be even later as I need to go shopping for my new home stuff but Hubby says we can akwats do it again so I reached there at 3 pm else it will be worst!!! 

Maybe I should just get another source, for my bal bag.... Maybe it's better than those I saw in store..... Hope so but no 100% also.... Hmmm..... It's ok, just wait for July shipment for cyc and I shall decide then.


----------



## Line C

P&P you look so amazing with your cute baby bump!! And off course the red amazing bags


----------



## AJ1025

*Shamrock*- looking good!  I love both your new goodies and the Sanguine FC really looks amazing with that outfit!


----------



## purses & pugs

*dragonette*, thank you!!

*AJ1025*, I absolutely love Coquelicot:heart thank you very much!

*joope*, I understand it' hard to decide. If you are thinking of getting another GH City I'd probably go for Cyc, otherwise I think you can have both Coq and Sang if you're a red lover

*Line*, nice to see you back and thank you so much! I know you'll love Coq too my soon to be bag twin

*Del*, love your Olive hobo, such a cool bag. And you look great as always!


----------



## delmilano

purses & pugs said:


> *dragonette*, thank you!!
> 
> *AJ1025*, I absolutely love Coquelicot:heart thank you very much!
> 
> *joope*, I understand it' hard to decide. If you are thinking of getting another GH City I'd probably go for Cyc, otherwise I think you can have both Coq and Sang if you're a red lover
> 
> *Line*, nice to see you back and thank you so much! I know you'll love Coq too my soon to be bag twin
> 
> *Del*, love your Olive hobo, such a cool bag. And you look great as always!



thanks *A*, you are so sweet. i must say that the baby bump looks great on you.


----------



## shamrock0421

AJ1025 said:


> *Shamrock*- looking good! I love both your new goodies and the Sanguine FC really looks amazing with that outfit!


----------



## French75

*Shamrock* you look great !! I'm a fan of flat clutches, they look great in almost any colors !!  
*Del*, what a beautiful and rare gem, it looks perfect with your style, I keep saying this but those rare oldies are so special 
*P&P*, congratulations again ! You're so right to have collected different red b.bags because it's one of my favorite colors on you 
*ImLV*, excellent choices !! Both bags look stunning !! very elegant !
*White Orchid*, thanks for your sweet comment and for sharing those beautiful pics of you and beautiful bag !! I want to go back to the beach tooo!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

*Shamrock:* The Sanguine FC looks wonderful!

*P&P:* Congrats on the bun in the oven!  Wow, a TPF baby!  I'm sure many of us look forward to seeing your belly as the months go by.  You already look so cute with your bump.  Stay healthy and enjoy your last months of leisure momma!


----------



## drati

Love your mogano city *imlvholic*.

*Shamrock*, your sanguine clutch looks wonderful on you.


----------



## Line C

DTowngirl your pictures are amazing!!! And you are cute as a button!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Del *M**, thank you sweetie

*French*, thank you so much:kiss: I really do love a red Bal!

*hrhsunshine*, lol a tpf baby sounds so sweet thank you so much!


----------



## DTowngirl12

Line C said:


> DTowngirl your pictures are amazing!!! And you are cute as a button!!


Hehe thanks Line C!!  we had so much fun!!


----------



## imlvholic

French75 said:


> *Shamrock* you look great !! I'm a fan of flat clutches, they look great in almost any colors !!
> *ImLV*, excellent choices !! Both bags look stunning !! very elegant !
> *White Orchid*, thanks for your sweet comment and for sharing those beautiful pics of you and beautiful bag !! I want to go back to the beach tooo!!


Thanks French, I think I'm content for now.



drati said:


> Love your mogano city *imlvholic*.


Drati, thank you. Your Rouille is stunning! Nice looking color for the winter & love your jacket. 

*DTowngirl12*, Awesome place to strut a Bbag, love RGGH on Black & it goes w/ anything. Venice is 1 of the many places that I want to visit, thanks for sharing. 

*shamrock0421*, you're looking great as usual. You're FC is looking so elegant & chic.

*delmilano*, Your HOBO looks so easy to wear, it just hangs & hugs your body so nicely.

*joope*, Gorgeous outfit, it goes so well w/ your Bbag.

*P&P*, I adore your Red Bbags.

*White Orchid*, Beautiful beach you have there.


----------



## White Orchid

Thanks, *imlvholic*.  I must say your Papyrus City l is lovely.  Reminds me a bit of my Argent.  But I love even more your top!   The white on white is so, so pretty.  Very nice, very summery ensemble.  You did well!


----------



## White Orchid

Thanks Frenchie.  Forgive my rudeness, you looked smashing in your photos (and an enviable figure to boot) but I'm just such a sucker for location shots, I forgot all about you and your bag  :shame:



French75 said:


> *Shamrock* you look great !! I'm a fan of flat clutches, they look great in almost any colors !!
> *Del*, what a beautiful and rare gem, it looks perfect with your style, I keep saying this but those rare oldies are so special
> *P&P*, congratulations again ! You're so right to have collected different red b.bags because it's one of my favorite colors on you
> *ImLV*, excellent choices !! Both bags look stunning !! very elegant !
> *White Orchid*, thanks for your sweet comment and for sharing those beautiful pics of you and beautiful bag !! I want to go back to the beach tooo!!


----------



## shamrock0421

Everyone looks amazing as always!


----------



## DTowngirl12

*Nhu Nhu* I LOVE your pictures so much and you're so pretty! I saw your pictures a while ago and was trying to figure out how you did the thing with your hair, and then I found your youtube LOL. Thanks so much for posting it, I subscribed bc you're such an awesome guru!!


----------



## beauxgoris

Oh *drati* how I adore your rouille shopper. Orange is my favorite color so seeing that bag always makes me happy.


----------



## drati

Thanks *beaux*.  I agree, rouille is so pretty and happy.

*Nhu Nhu*, I adore your photos. Congratulations on your gorgeous new black city.


----------



## drati

*French*, faint, love them all, so gorgeous, you and your bags. You carry the fbh so well and I adore your le dix! All great, thanks for posting.


----------



## Deco

wow, so much to catch up on...

*del*, looking awesome with the vintage hobo.

*drats*, shopper looking yummy.

*french*, your photos are all lovely.  Love the Cuba scenery.  It's such an exotic and forbidden place to us in the US.  And you are too cute for words.


----------



## nicole2730

seeing all the "OLDIES" appear in this thread!!
*del*, *drati*, *french*, *DECO* and everyone else - thanks for sharing


----------



## am2022

loving all the photos...
woohoo


Decophile just posted pics after ?!!??  a million years... so glad to have you back!
Nicole:  i spot you every now and then at A. Wang... good to see you as well!


----------



## French75

nicole2730 said:


> seeing all the "OLDIES" appear in this thread!!
> *del*, *drati*, *french*, *DECO* and everyone else - thanks for sharing


Thank you very much *Nicole* for your nice words !! 



Decophile said:


> wow, so much to catch up on...
> 
> *french*, your photos are all lovely. Love the Cuba scenery. It's such an exotic and forbidden place to us in the US. And you are too cute for words.


Thank you so much dear *decophile*, I just saw your gorgeous pics too !!  This bag is beyond beautiful, it looks so gorgeous on you ! I've been looking for that 03 red (city or WE) everywhere for more than a year, and I'm so glad you shared pics because it's so rare to see one   



drati said:


> *French*, faint, love them all, so gorgeous, you and your bags. You carry the fbh so well and I adore your le dix! All great, thanks for posting.


Thank you very much dear **D** !!  It's a perfect little evening bag, and it feels so special to be able to carry the very first one


----------



## drati

Oh *Deco*, so glad you're back providing eye candy with your amazing oldies and your fine looking self. Always such a pleasure to see you here. How did you manage to keep Penguin out of the shot? 

*French*, I love my 02 fbfs but from what I hear they don't come near the 01s in terms of the leather. I haven't touched 01 leather (would love to!) but yours just looks stunning.


----------



## SkyBlueDay

French, love the shorter hair on you, so chic and youthful


----------



## delmilano

thanks* french, Decophile, nicole*, my bal friends who share the love for bal oldies. 
they are the best aren't they? 
*french* : *B* i love the le dix on you, we have to meet again soon with our fbf 
*deco* : it makes me feel so happy to see your mod pics on this forum. that red WE with pewter is a rare gem.
*drati* : have to say it again here, the rouille shopper is so pretty on your winter coat. love this pop bag on your neutral outfit my friend.


----------



## missty4

*Cassandra* your ardoise look amazing! Work and WE in RH looks exceptional with all that baby blue elephant 

*French* Ah, I love your simple chic style paired with the oldies! RT and flat brass has my heart  I hope you got to eat a lot of tasty things in Cuba!

*Decophile* nothing can rival with the awesome power of 03 red PH WE! Thank you for posting more photos of this rare beauty. Love how you accessorised it with a red belt

*Toobabyish* papyrus yes? Great first neutral - making me debate if I should actually get a F/W 2011 color or not...

*Nhu Nhu* looks who's been at LACMA?  love your 2011 black city; it looks like it has a nice, rich gloss to it, which is a lot different from other matte season bags... love! P.S. You always look so cute in your mod shots 

*Chloeglamour* all hail the neutral GH PT queen! You always make me reconsider neutral choices with your mod pics. Cute summer outfit, ah how I long for it.


----------



## toobabyish

My City, my Mini, and me!


----------



## DTowngirl12

toobabyish said:


> My City, my Mini, and me!



I love your Mini!!! And bag of course


----------



## antakusuma

missty4- love the dress!! so pretty.

nhu nhu- great pictures!


----------



## drati

*mmmoon*, what a delicious pic! Congrats on your twin bump and your gorgeous bright red velo. Love your dress too. All the best for you and your babes.


----------



## mmmoon

Thanks *drati!*  Feeling pretty nervous!


----------



## purses & pugs

*mmmoon*, wow you look amazing and the best of luck to you and your twin babies
Btw. that Coquelicot ain't bad either


----------



## Emma4790

karinapricilla said:


> envelope clutch in mimosa!
> 
> check out my blog!
> http://www.fabooshbaboosh.blogspot.com






This is beautiful. One of the most head turning outfits I have ever seen on TPF! I adore it!  I just started following your blog!


----------



## missty4

*Seeing so much red lately! I feel like I should go hug my tomato until all the juicy pulp is squeezed out! *

*jlao* - looking beautiful as always! Love your bag, is it tomato? 

*mmmoon* - woah, twins! You do look like you're going to pop (or float away, the roundness with the dress design makes it look the twins are riding in a hot air balloon)!  Congrats (and beautiful velo) 

*dragonette* - your photos are making me fall in love with the twiggy style again. Ah cute as a button and all those tassels... especially picture #3


----------



## dragonette

Thank you *missty*! I have always loved your photos...  I love tassels... I always double them!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*my dear *L*  your tempete jacket is tdf!!!looks so pillowy and the size is perfect for you!!!  congrats sweetie*


----------



## tsuarsawan

*dragonette *you look gorgeous my dear! Look at you rocking that stunning Coq twiggy...

*mmmoon* gorgeous Coq velo & all the best on the arrival of your baby twins..

*jlao* you look amazing with that stunning Red babe...

*Nhu Nhu* wow, what fantastic pics, love your 2011 RH City.

*Decophile *The Red of all Reds, lucky lady to own an 03 Red PH WE. 
You look great. I would love to get my hands on a mint 03 Red PH City...


----------



## dragonette

Thank you dear **T**!  I love my Twiggy!

*Leslie*, you look gorgeous in that jacket!


----------



## DTowngirl12

*cityoflights* i looove those flats!! the colors are so cute and refreshing! are they comfortable? I've always wondered about Balenciaga flats!


----------



## Line C

ladymagenta22 that is stunning!!!!


----------



## callmeelva

my super mini Bbag


----------



## dianahuang

me and my friends are using bal in different versions:
Velo ardoise CGH, PT blue roi SGH, Brief anthracite SGH


----------



## MAGJES

Riry - Sanguine appears to be having so much fun!!


----------



## MAGJES

dianahuang said:


> me and my friends are using bal in different versions:
> Velo ardoise CGH, PT blue roi SGH, Brief anthracite SGH


 
Love this pic!!


----------



## riry

MAGJES said:


> Riry - Sanguine appears to be having so much fun!!


 
Yup, she's making the most of her summer vacation.


----------



## hrhsunshine

OK, where are her sunglasses?  She should be posing with the Cabana boy. Get over to WeHo and find her a cute one in some shortie shorts!  I expect to see you posing with Miss Sanguine in your monokini too.  MOD SHOT!



riry said:


> Yup, she's making the most of her summer vacation.


----------



## riry

hrhsunshine said:


> OK, where are her sunglasses? She should be posing with the Cabana boy. Get over to WeHo and find her a cute one in some shortie shorts! I expect to see you posing with Miss Sanguine in your monokini too. MOD SHOT!


----------



## ohlalah

hrhsunshine said:


> OK, where are her sunglasses?  She should be posing with the Cabana boy. Get over to WeHo and find her a cute one in some shortie shorts!  I expect to see you posing with Miss Sanguine in your monokini too.  MOD SHOT!



MONOKINI MOD SHOTS!!!


----------



## am2022

loving all the pics.
fuzzkittie.. loving that dark night one and your white blazer as well!


----------



## French75

Gorgeous pics ladies !!
Bag hem all, I love your hobo !! I have the caramel one, and I already know I will buy a choco like yours, or the black someday 
Del, fabulous pics, the grey twiggy is totally you !!
Riry, your pics are too funny !! I hope your bag didn't get too drunk


----------



## hrhsunshine

riry said:


>





ohlalah said:


> MONOKINI MOD SHOTS!!!



YES!!!  
Monokini Mod Shot of vacation!  And we don't want it on the old bag!:lolots:


----------



## riry

^^^ very funny, ladies.


----------



## delmilano

French75 said:


> Gorgeous pics ladies !!
> Bag hem all, I love your hobo !! I have the caramel one, and I already know I will buy a choco like yours, or the black someday
> Del, fabulous pics, the grey twiggy is totally you !!
> Riry, your pics are too funny !! I hope your bag didn't get too drunk



Thanks *B*, i love the grey twiggy, very practical IMO. By the way, are you still super busy at work? Let's have a drink soon!


----------



## delmilano

*riry* : love your sanguine city & drinks shots, looks like a margarita in the last pic, i love this cocktail. 
*bag'hem all*: i can't get enough of your pics with the fb hobo, please take some more when you have time. im greedy, i know. LOL 
*dianahuang* : lovely friends carrying Bal shot.


----------



## baglici0us

*fuzkittie* - I love your style!


----------



## LAltiero85

Everyone looks amazing!


----------



## LuvAllBags

P&P, I just love, love your pics! You are beautiful, and your Bals look fantastic!


----------



## drati

*carlinha*, love how your fire red bag matches the soles of your shoes. Great look.

*P&P*, you look gorgeous sweetie! Hope you're feeling good and enjoying that glorious middle trimester. Norway looks beautiful! People sometimes compare the scenery of the fjords to New Zealand and I can see why. (/me jealous of all your amazing holidays ...)


----------



## bag'hem all

*drati:* As always, love your Moto jacket + Bbag mod pics. They always look good together.

*missty:* Lovely dress and ring! It's nice seeing your 07 vert de 'eau once again.

*P&P:* Jimmi is quite the show stopper. Looks like he had fun on your vacation. And it's nice to see you enjoying yourself before you have your hands full in a couple of months! You're looking good dear! Thanks for sharing your vacation pics. The place looks stunning.


----------



## bag'hem all

French75 said:


> Gorgeous pics ladies !!
> Bag hem all, I love your hobo !! I have the caramel one, and I already know I will buy a choco like yours, or the black someday
> Del, fabulous pics, the grey twiggy is totally you !!
> Riry, your pics are too funny !! I hope your bag didn't get too drunk



Thanks dear. I know, I love your Caramel, couldn't have come in the best style and color. You're quite lucky, and I hope I'll be as lucky as you are too 



delmilano said:


> *riry* : love your sanguine city & drinks shots, looks like a margarita in the last pic, i love this cocktail.
> *bag'hem all*: i can't get enough of your pics with the fb hobo, please take some more when you have time. im greedy, i know. LOL
> *dianahuang* : lovely friends carrying Bal shot.



hey del, will do. Loving your gris fonce, haven't seen this color IRL and don't you just love the twiggy! yum yum


----------



## delmilano

bag'hem all said:


> Thanks dear. I know, I love your Caramel, couldn't have come in the best style and color. You're quite lucky, and I hope I'll be as lucky as you are too
> 
> 
> 
> hey del, will do. Loving your gris fonce, haven't seen this color IRL and don't you just love the twiggy! yum yum




Thanks bag'hem all. Gris foncé is a great mid grey, close to the 05 grey and 04 grey IMO. The true charm of gris foncé is the leather, so soft and buttery. 
Yum.


----------



## delmilano

bag'hem all said:


> Thanks dear. I know, I love your Caramel, couldn't have come in the best style and color. You're quite lucky, and I hope I'll be as lucky as you are too
> 
> 
> 
> hey del, will do. Loving your gris fonce, haven't seen this color IRL and don't you just love the twiggy! yum yum




Just saw your mod pics, great pics as always, the olive work slouches so beautifully, wow, the leather on this bag is impressive. 05 leather is one of the best Bal cuvée.


----------



## purses & pugs

*LuvAllBags*, thank you so much for your super sweet comment

*drati*, thank you very much! Yes, I have also heard that the nature in Norway and New Zealand can be a little similar I'm feeling great and I believe you are right about the middle trimester being the best. 
You look fantastic with your Navy moto jacket and Acier Folk, it looks like such a great everyday bag!

*bag'hem all*, thank you so much! We figured we had to have one last vacation before the little one arrives And Jimmi enjoyed it as well, he likes the attention, lol!
Love your new mod shotes and that jump suit you are wearing with your Papier tote is super hot!! Your Coquelicot is stunning and so is the Papyrus 

*kiwishopper*, love your Outremer, especially with that lovely YSL ring!

*carlinha*, you look smokin' hot with your Coquelicot Velo and those killer CLs!


----------



## bag'hem all

delmilano said:


> Thanks bag'hem all. Gris foncé is a great mid grey, close to the 05 grey and 04 grey IMO. The true charm of gris foncé is the leather, so soft and buttery.
> Yum.



Tested and proven time and time again. These year's Chevre leather has never ceased to amaze us. Certainly droll worthy.




delmilano said:


> Just saw your mod pics, great pics as always, the olive work slouches so beautifully, wow, the leather on this bag is impressive. 05 leather is one of the best Bal cuvée.



Yes, it  does slouch ever so beautiful. Especially this Work style, loads of leather goodness. Like melted butter when u put her down.



purses & pugs said:


> *LuvAllBags*, thank you so much for your super sweet comment
> 
> *drati*, thank you very much! Yes, I have also heard that the nature in Norway and New Zealand can be a little similar I'm feeling great and I believe you are right about the middle trimester being the best.
> You look fantastic with your Navy moto jacket and Acier Folk, it looks like such a great everyday bag!
> 
> *bag'hem all*, thank you so much! We figured we had to have one last vacation before the little one arrives And Jimmi enjoyed it as well, he likes the attention, lol!
> Love your new mod shotes and that jump suit you are wearing with your Papier tote is super hot!! Your Coquelicot is stunning and so is the Papyrus
> 
> *kiwishopper*, love your Outremer, especially with that lovely YSL ring!
> 
> *carlinha*, you look smokin' hot with your Coquelicot Velo and those killer CLs!



The pictures sure don't lie as Jimmi looked like a celebrity, enjoying the time of his life getting all those attention. Hoorah!  Thanks dear. I love jump suits, they're really comfy.


----------



## MarsG

*P&P *I just saw your holiday photos. Wow you look gorgeous with the baby bump! Love your dresses, so pretty and your bags are tdf


----------



## MarsG

*Shivadiva* absolutely gorgeous bags, love the nuage with the rg

*Julierose* you are one hot lady! very glam.

*bag´hem all* beautiful collection of bags you have there 

*JolieChouette*  your work

*girlfromars* too cute!


----------



## Line C

Bag'hem All I LOOOOVE your Olive Work!! I used to have one, no I only have the City.. best Bal green ever!


----------



## delmilano

*purses&pugs *:*a*, your pics are amazing, you look gorgeous with the baby bump and your bals.  norway is such a beautiful country, i love the scenery there.

*bag'hem all *: I am a true chèvre lover, that's why i love bal oldies so much. some of the new bags have great agneau leather like my 08 charbon besace.


----------



## purses & pugs

*MarsG*, you are so sweet, thanks so much

*del *M**, thank you very much sweetie. And as you know very well I adore your Sang SGH TT

*LVLux*, love your delicious Coquelicit SGH City and we're bag twins

*imlvholic*, as I already told you in your thread I love your new metallic, you rock it!

*missty4*, gorgeous pics, love the scenery. You look so cute with your Sapphire!


----------



## tsuarsawan

*P&P* I love all your pics, scenery & all. I have to say you look absolutely gorgeous my sweet friend. Your Coq & Light Olive... Your outremer Velo is amazing on you AM... 
Pugs is just too cute......I want my own custom purse hook too.....

*JolieChouette* Your DN RGGH Work is gorgeous.... Your rocking this bag sweetie...

*imlvholic* That Silver metallic city is divine. I have never seen a metallic as nice as yours...

*bag'hem all* Love your new additions.... You look fabulous....

*drati* No one rocks the folk quiet like you do my dear...I adore your Navy 09 moto....

*Del* love your style, your Sang triple tour GSH bracelet stands out beautifully....

*missty4 *Great scenery, so lovely.. Your Sapphire GGH looks so gorgeous....


----------



## drati

Thanks *tsuarsawan*.

*Ehemelay*, nice to see your RH cities again. Classic.

*Del*, love the way you wear your tt bracelets. They really suit you.

*Missty*, I'm blown away by your holiday pics. Saphire ggh pt is perfect here, the colours, the landscape, you having fun ... love it. 

*imlvholic*, your silver metallic city is beautiful. Great with your summery outfits.

*weyz*, beautiful bleu roi. Looks so saturated.

*mouseptrolix*, tempete is the colour of the sea! Lovely pic.


----------



## purses & pugs

*tsuarsawan*, thank you so much sweet *T* As you know we had a great time and I was very happy that I got that genius purse hook

*kiwishopper*, you look so cute, love your dress!


----------



## kiwishopper

purses & pugs said:


> *tsuarsawan*, thank you so much sweet *T* As you know we had a great time and I was very happy that I got that genius purse hook
> 
> *kiwishopper*, you look so cute, love your dress!



lol thanks PP! You look gorgrous and glowing pregnant


----------



## wenzin

im a newbie here


----------



## missty4

*ehemelay* - your cafe city is coming along in breaking in  

*delmilano* - I love how you paired a gray sleeveless tank with the sang GSH TT - very bal rock-n-roll!

*LVLux* - thank you for the sweet comment you posted on the wall earlier! Isn't coquelicot the happiest color ever? How many pieces do you have in this color (or still working on it)? 

*imlvholic* - can never get tired of more mod pics with the metallic. Thanks for posting all the wardrobe ideas to go with silver metallic 

*weyz* - your BR city looks great with your top. You look so happy 

*kiwishopper* - thank you! I have a YSL Arty ring too (aqua) that goes with vert d'eau and seafoam. I love how your lapis goes with outremer

*mouseptrolix* - what a story about bag-fate! Enjoy your meant-to-be stormy 

*ratrat* - the mini pom is so cute on you! 

*cassandra* - love the cyclamen with the miu miu shoes! 

*wenzin* - oh thank you for posting mod pics with such a fun and happy color! It's papeete, right? I have such a soft spot for sea greens.... I love it on you and it looks great with your look/outfit

*bag'hem all* - thank you! I  this color and it's always a treat to have in the summer

*P&P* - Thank you~ Happy that sapphire was my traveling buddy. Always fun to add a little color 

*tsuarsawan* - Sapphire is really stunning... love the jewel blue-violet tones in her...

*drati* - when it came around to choosing which PT to bring with me, I knew it had to be sapphire. A nice F/W pop color for Iceland and it paired well with my trusty 09 navy moto jacket. You agree?


----------



## jeshika

Sabinalynn said:


> those reds are gorgeous!!!!
> here is my black ggh work



i love how the black ggh work looks on you!


----------



## Sabinalynn

jeshika said:


> i love how the black ggh work looks on you!



Thanks so much


----------



## kiwishopper

Thanks Misty 
Love my Lapis Artsy ring! I'm considering getting another one but not sure what colour yet lol


----------



## MAGJES

*kekoa* - What a great photo!  Love it!


----------



## jesscat

*kiwishopper* - i am considering getting that same bag! how come in that light anthracite looks more like black? Is it just me?

(i'm also having trouble deciding between classic & giant hardware...argh!)


----------



## mouseptrolix

Missty4, I LOVE your picture with the tomato PT. Love the expression on your face and your pose and the outfit!! LOVE IT!!! Awesome pic, girl!


----------



## kiwishopper

jesscat said:


> *kiwishopper* - i am considering getting that same bag! how come in that light anthracite looks more like black? Is it just me?
> 
> (i'm also having trouble deciding between classic & giant hardware...argh!)


 
Ohhh you mean my anthracite with RGGH? Under certain lighting it looks dark but then other lighting it has a teal/bluish colour! It's a true cameleon! The RGGH is a good combo with it I thought. My is SS 2011, I think the FW 2011 has nice leather too! Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## jesscat

kiwishopper said:


> Ohhh you mean my anthracite with RGGH? Under certain lighting it looks dark but then other lighting it has a teal/bluish colour! It's a true cameleon! The RGGH is a good combo with it I thought. My is SS 2011, I think the FW 2011 has nice leather too! Hope you get yours soon!



Yes that one! Oh it sounds gorgeous...I haven't gone into a store yet to take a look at the FW one in person, but it definitely looks more gray online...and although I'm generally more a fan of classic hardware, I really like the GH on the Day! Gonna try and stop by Barney's tomorrow...


----------



## amazigrace

Everybody looks gorgeous and I love the Bal
forum. I've been lusting for a Bal bag for about
4 years, but just never found the color I knew
I could wear year-round except black or gray.
The Bal colors are so sumptuous, so when the 
*coq* came out, I knew I was a goner.

It just arrived this morning, and I'd like to thank
*carlina* for the inspiration! I LOVE this
handbag SO much and am thrilled to have it.

All of you here in the Bal forum are so sweet 
and so inspirational and so full of information.
Thank you all so much!


----------



## kekoa

MAGJES said:


> *kekoa* - What a great photo!  Love it!



 thaanx!


----------



## drati

Yes *Missty*, I agree. Navy moto with violet PT is a great combo.


----------



## jeshika

*amazi*, the coq velo looks so great on you!  congrats!


----------



## purses & pugs

*kekoa*, love your group shot with the Bals

*amazigrace*, congrats with your lovely Coquelicot Velo, you rock it!


----------



## jeshika

riry said:


> First time out with F/W '11 Black GGH City- felt so glamorous!!



*riry*, the black city w GGH looks so gorgeous! congrats on your new add!


----------



## riry

jeshika said:


> *riry*, the black city w GGH looks so gorgeous! congrats on your new add!


 
Thank you, *jeshika*! I'm loving the combo...


----------



## j0yc3

*mere girl *- I LOVE your OB, it looks great on you too!!! Need to call around and put my name on the WL!


----------



## hrhsunshine

*MERE!* I love the OB on you.  Love it with your hair color.  The color will be so perfect for Fall!!  Enjoy!

*RIRY! * Good girl, I'm so glad you are using your black GGH...not just looking at her   You both look FAB-U-LOUS!


----------



## mere girl

oh thank you* j0yc3* and *hrhsunshine* - I am _so_ glad I kept this bag - I really do adore it more each day. I'm busy looking for the ideal scarf to wear with it...


----------



## purses & pugs

*Kiwi*, you look so cute with your drink and yummy Moutarde

*mere*,  your OB is simply amazing, I _love_ this color!!! Great mod pic.


----------



## mere girl

^^ thank you - I'm not really very good with the mod pics....but this bag deserves to be seen!


----------



## kiwishopper

purses & pugs said:


> *Kiwi*, you look so cute with your drink and yummy Moutarde
> 
> *mere*,  your OB is simply amazing, I _love_ this color!!! Great mod pic.


 
Dear P&P, thank you for your sweet words


----------



## 123gg

Cute photo and beautiful bags!




dianahuang said:


> me and my friends are using bal in different versions:
> Velo ardoise CGH, PT blue roi SGH, Brief anthracite SGH


----------



## 123gg

Love your outfit and bag!



juicybrat said:


> with my Balenciaga giant silver hardware city in Papyrus in the H&M changing room just before trying on clothes. The lighting is very yellow and it brings out the taupe undertones of papyrus in this photo


----------



## SkyBlueDay

mere - that's just PERFECT!!

kiwishopper, you look adorable!


----------



## hrhsunshine

*French*: Wow, so good to see you. Your vacations are as amazing as your collection.  Love the shot.  You look so cute!


----------



## imlvholic

French, can't stand the heat in India, I was ready to faint of the heat when I was there 2 years ago, maybe we went at the wrong season, but it was an interesting experience. 

Your hobo looks very comfortable on you.


----------



## drati

So many great pics, no time to comment on all but always love looking at this thread.

*Mere*, OB is great on you. Glad you kept her.

*Kiwi*, always love your pics.

*French*, jealous! I adore India. I love how casually you use your fb hobo as a traveling bag. That bag was made for you, looks absolutely perfect. Pls share more pics from your holiday.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Tokyo *M**, so good to see you back with your lovely bags You look great with the RT.

*French*, what a beautiful holiday pic! Can't wait to see more from your India trip.


----------



## drati

Oh yes, I forgot, *Tokyo*, so great to see you back here and what a wonderful picture. Take care.


----------



## pursemonkey

*Carlinha,* were those pics taken at Cheeca Resort by any chance?! We went last year and loved it! 

I've been lurking in here and just have to say that you ladies have some serious style!!


----------



## drati

*lafayette*, love how you wear this day. Looks seriously cool on you. Nice moto too.

*Ehemelay*, lovely anthra day, this style looks so good on you.


----------



## drati

*Angela*, always nice to see your gorgeous taupe. (Love your Dicker boots too.)

*French*, more stunning pictures! Your caramel fb hobo looks absolutely perfect in this setting, as does the turquoise fc. Love the pics, thanks for sharing. I miss India, my last trip there was in '96 -- it must have changed so much since then (population explosion and so much wealthier in the urban areas), but then again so much will still be the same. Looks like your travelled around a fair bit, did you stick to the North mainly?


----------



## LittleMsPerfect




----------



## Crazyinlv

French! Perfection!  My DH loved your pics.  He has to travel there often...He liked the cows and I well......


----------



## shamrock0421

PRICELESS!!!
And, of course, I love your bag too.



French75 said:


> in Benares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this one


----------



## French75

Thanks ladies !! 
*Shamrock*, I will post more, I have so many funny pics lol !!
*Drati*, thank you very much ! Mumbai/Bombay has probably changed (no cows, a more organised traffic etc..), people wearing jeans etc... But in the North  it's not like that at all, there are cows and monkeys everywhere, even on the highways, the roads are in very bad shape, garbages on the floor everywhere etc... it's a choc when you arrived  I visited Delhi, Jaipur, Jodhpur, Udaipur, Benares/Varanasi and Mumbai/Bombay. 
*Crazyinlv*, thanks a lot !!  Traveling to India is not easy, you need to be in good condition, I was especially afraid to be sick... but you see a lot of funny and unsusual things, like the cows. I saw some decorated cows sometimes (like with flowers on the head, too funny !!)


----------



## delmilano

*French* : great pics of india, you know how to capture fun pics, india must be very photogenic, as drati said, would love to see more and more of your pics. Any more mod shot with the light turquoise fc? So your bf brought it to you there, that's a wonderful clutch for colorful india. 
*Drati* : you rock the suede folk, this style looks so cool on you, i think i've already told u that many times 
*Tokyo* : how have you been? Miss your posts, good to see your pics here again.
Angela : that taupe of yours makes my heart bounce up and down, love how you wear the dickers, looking great!


----------



## vikianderson

fabulous pix *A*  you should start a travel blog, you visit so many wonderful places!


----------



## shamrock0421

Yes.  Please.  I would LOVE to see more.



French75 said:


> Thanks ladies !!
> *Shamrock*, I will post more, I have so many funny pics lol !!
> decorated cows sometimes (like with flowers on the head, too funny !!)


----------



## mimma

loooooveee this! 





LittleMsPerfect said:


>


----------



## mimma

hello ladies..
it's raining balenciaga in here! everyone looks lovely, 
kindly let me share
 me with my city, on a rainy day 

http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l589/mimmanda/my bag in action/9dd09e7b.jpg


----------



## Tokyo

*P&P,* Thank you!!! Its so nice to join here again! Thank you so much for your all the lovely words!

*drati,*Thank you!!! I am good ! I will post some pics again soon I feel very comfy being here again! Thank you very much for your great support!!!

*delmilano* , Hi!!!!Hello, how are you??? I ve been good but busy after the event in Japan and I am now so close to you! So when everything sorted out then I would love to visit in Paris by a train called E-star and see you for Maccaron (spelling ok?)!!!


----------



## Tokyo

*French,*Your pics , holidays are always astonishing! I love and enjoy every one of your pics!


----------



## delmilano

Tokyo said:


> *delmilano* , Hi!!!!Hello, how are you??? I ve been good but busy after the event in Japan and I am now so close to you! So when everything sorted out then I would love to visit in Paris by a train called E-star and see you for Maccaron (spelling ok?)!!!



Hi *M*, im good thanks. So you have moved to europe, please come and have some macaroons with me, it'd be so fun to meet up with you.
I saw your fb family pics and was  you have so many rare gorgeous bags, would love to see you IRL with one of them.


----------



## delmilano

*Deco* : Yes, you are back with your gorgeous bags and mod pics ! Thanks for posting, it's always a pleasure to look at your mod pics.


----------



## drati

*Del*, love this classic combo on you, looks great with your gorgeous grey twiggy.

*Deco*, so nice to see you with some old treasures. Both gorgeous.

*Pilates*, I really appreciate this comparison shots. Both jackets are gorgeous but look quite different. Black with silver is classic and the leather looks great but I love the softer look of tempete too. 

BTW, is it just the pic or is tempete shorter in the body?


----------



## drati

*angelastoel* and *PrincessBal*, you both rock the city. Always enjoy your pictures and love seeing the surroundings too. (I grew up in Europe and although I've been away for a very long time your pics always remind me of *home*.)


----------



## carly24

ohh love the pics!


----------



## tobilove

*My contribution....*


----------



## delmilano

drati said:


> *Del*, love this classic combo on you, looks great with your gorgeous grey twiggy.
> 
> *Deco*, so nice to see you with some old treasures. Both gorgeous.
> 
> *Pilates*, I really appreciate this comparison shots. Both jackets are gorgeous but look quite different. Black with silver is classic and the leather looks great but I love the softer look of tempete too.
> 
> BTW, is it just the pic or is tempete shorter in the body?



Thanks my friend.


----------



## tobilove

tobilove said:


> *My contribution....*


Sorry...wrong thread. Mod, please delete. I'll repost. Thanks.


----------



## NYCavalier

tobilove said:


> *My contribution....*



LOVE the pic and your velo! But I must say.. I love the Cavalier the most! SOO cute  I have two Cavaliers.. a tri-color and a black and tan.. don't you just LOVE cavaliers?!


----------



## tobilove

NYCavalier said:


> LOVE the pic and your velo! But I must say.. I love the Cavalier the most! SOO cute  I have two Cavaliers.. a tri-color and a black and tan.. don't you just LOVE cavaliers?!


Oh...yes!!! A fellow cav lover. I am absolutely crazy about my boy. If I weren't so busy, I'd have a house full of cavaliers.


----------



## komiko

adorable..............


----------



## SkyBlueDay

PinayRN, hahaha, absolutely love your DN shots!!!


----------



## Deco

delmilano said:


> *Deco* : Yes, you are back with your gorgeous bags and mod pics ! Thanks for posting, it's always a pleasure to look at your mod pics.





drati said:


> *Deco*, so nice to see you with some old treasures. Both gorgeous.





It's so good to come here every once in a while and share the Bal love with my BalBuddies all over the world.  Pretty damn cool...


----------



## drati

Decophile said:


> It's so good to come here every once in a while and share the Bal love with my BalBuddies all over the world.  Pretty damn cool...



I say!


----------



## drati

*angelastoel*, love your most recent pics. You look so happy and pretty and these colours really suit you. I like the darker jacket on you for a change, it's a great colour. (IM, right?)


----------



## callmeelva

with my TOWN SUEDECognac


----------



## purses & pugs

*NYCavalier*, love your rock chic style and the gorgeous BL matches the hotel walls


----------



## prettygurrl19

*angelastoel* i love ur shoes (and bag of course)! Where r the shoes from in post #4583??


----------



## angelastoel

prettygurrl19 said:


> *angelastoel* i love ur shoes (and bag of course)! Where r the shoes from in post #4583??



thank you! They are from last year Mango, but they are on the mango outlet (site) for only 41 euro. Real leather and they walk super comfy!


----------



## delmilano

*angelastoel* : love the IM skirt with blouse look. Just checked your blog and i must say i really love your interior design, your garden is so cosy and lovely, all decorated with taste and style. And your rabbits are too cute.


----------



## NYCavalier

*P&P* - Thanks lady!

*PinkPeonies* gorgeous! did you make the adjustable strap? what's the color of your town?


----------



## jeshika

PinkPeonies said:


> Im on way out and it has not stopped raining outside and contemplating wether I should use the town or my rocco.
> 
> Just wanted to show off my new adjustable strap and how great it is to finally wear it comfortably.
> 
> Excuse the cat, she likes to play with anything that moves.



Ahhhh, your kitty is adorable!!! 

Your bbag is pretty awesome too!


----------



## PinkPeonies

Thanks NYC, yes I did the adjustable strap myself as per chloe_speaks tutorial. 

jeshika, thank you. Your clutch looks gorgeous!


----------



## angelastoel

delmilano said:


> *angelastoel* : love the IM skirt with blouse look. Just checked your blog and i must say i really love your interior design, your garden is so cosy and lovely, all decorated with taste and style. And your rabbits are too cute.



aww thank you so much!!! 
also to all the lady's with so many sweet comments!


----------



## chloe speaks

*PinayRN:* you really made my day! That's not a common pairing here...bags and shoes yes. Guns and Bags, not so much!

Now THAT is a Bal that goes everywhere.


----------



## PinayRN

chloe speaks said:


> *PinayRN:* you really made my day! That's not a common pairing here...bags and shoes yes. Guns and Bags, not so much!
> 
> Now THAT is a Bal that goes everywhere.


Hahaha! Hubby thinks i'm nuts but who cares! I will do a family pic with my bals and my guns! ( speed shooting hobby ). Hope nobody would find it offensive:okay:


----------



## shamrock0421

You were so absolutely beautiful before (Baby P & P) - that I sincerely did not believe it would be possible for you to be more gorgeous - but you really are.  You are flawless and glowing and stunning!  (And the Bal stuff aint bad either!)    Give Jimmi a belly rub for me!



purses & pugs said:


> *05 Rouge Theatre City* & *08 grey moto jacket *


----------



## purses & pugs

shamrock0421 said:


> You were so absolutely beautiful before (Baby P & P) - that I sincerely did not believe it would be possible for you to be more gorgeous - but you really are.  You are flawless and glowing and stunning!  (And the Bal stuff aint bad either!)    Give Jimmi a belly rub for me!



Oh my, you're just the sweetest person Thank you so much for your comment, your super sweet words really made my day! 
I'll give Jimmi a belly rub from you and you must give Sparky one too


----------



## Crazyinlv

P&P we need to start adding your photos in the Celeb Baby Bump threads.  Wow you make preggers look good!!!


----------



## shamrock0421

Didn't you know I was born to rub Sparky's belly?
At least he believes that's my sole purpose in life.
So since I do rub his belly at least 10000000000000000000 times a day, certainly one of them can be from Auntie P & P.

As for my comments - I just speak the truth.

You are gorgeous!



purses & pugs said:


> Oh my, you're just the sweetest person Thank you so much for your comment, your super sweet words really made my day!
> I'll give Jimmi a belly rub from you and you must give Sparky one too


----------



## purses & pugs

Crazyinlv said:


> P&P we need to start adding your photos in the Celeb Baby Bump threads.  Wow you make preggers look good!!!



Haha, you are funny and so sweet Thank you. But since I'm not much of a celeb I'll stick to this place



shamrock0421 said:


> Didn't you know I was born to rub Sparky's belly?
> At least he believes that's my sole purpose in life.
> So since I do rub his belly at least 10000000000000000000 times a day, certainly one of them can be from Auntie P & P.
> 
> As for my comments - I just speak the truth.
> 
> You are gorgeous!




LOL, Sparky must have the best mommy ever - getting belly rubs xxx times a day must be every dog's dream But of course one more from auntie p&p won't hurt!


----------



## schadenfreude

No one makes a slouchy Bal look better than P&P. Gotta hand it to ya, girl!


----------



## drati

Helena, your Bal babies look so deliciously worn in now. I esp love how you are wearing light olive and black in these pics. They are all so deliciously broken in now.


----------



## miu miu1

*P&P* You look wonderfull as always! Love the combo and our baby bump!!!
*Helene928* Fantastic pictures! you look like a model


----------



## Helena928

drati said:


> Helena, your Bal babies look so deliciously worn in now. I esp love how you are wearing light olive and black in these pics. They are all so deliciously broken in now.



Thank you! Yes, my light olive and black are my favorites - prob why I'm thinking of selling my Tempete. I love it but I'm more of a RH kinda girl!



miu miu1 said:


> *P&P* You look wonderfull as always! Love the combo and our baby bump!!!
> *Helene928* Fantastic pictures! you look like a model


Aw thank you! And I completely agree P&P looks even more incredible than before with that bump! Congrats P&P! (I know i'm super late)


----------



## am2022

p and p you are looking cute with your baby bump!


----------



## am2022

helena,, love all your pics and bags!


----------



## purses & pugs

*schadenfreude*, wow thanks, that is such a great compliment!
*
miu miu*, thank you very much sweetie

*Helena928*, thank you! And I must agree with miu miu, you look like a model!! Nice to see you back here. 

*amacasa*, thank you so much


----------



## delmilano

purses & pugs said:


> *schadenfreude*, wow thanks, that is such a great compliment!
> *
> miu miu*, thank you very much sweetie
> 
> *Helena928*, thank you! And I must agree with miu miu, you look like a model!! Nice to see you back here.
> 
> *amacasa*, thank you so much




Happy BD *A*, wish you all the best. You look fab with the grey jacket and your baby belly.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Del *M**, thank you so much sweetie And I must say you look amazing in your new black moto w/silver zippers, this combo is awesome and so rock chic!


----------



## am2022

maxxout.. loving all your mod shots!!! so funky and chic with those head of curls!


----------



## drati

*maxxout*, gorgeous pictures, your style and bag collection just rocks. I esp adore your dark caramel city. Cute doggie too.

*Pilates*, love the rouille city on you. Glad you like the colour, it's one of my favourites. So wearable and great with tempete.

*sheanabelle*, great looking navy first, love it against your white dress.


----------



## drati

*Kiwi*, love your pics! Love what you did with them, the colour is beautiful. Your moutarde velo is such a pop. Glad you were able to enjoy some sunshine.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Leslie*, love the dark grey/burnt orange combo! 

*maxxout*, my oh my...you rock every style and you totally kill me with that lovely Dark Caramel of yours

*kiwi*, love your Velo pics in the perfect fall weather
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and that scarf is so pretty!


----------



## kiwishopper

Thank you P&P 
"D" thank you dear!! Photophrapher man did a trick using the camera for different effects and Mourard just jumped out! It was a pleasant surprise!


----------



## imlvholic

Maxxout, you're making me give the Work another try, you look great on all styles but your red Work stands out. You said you're only 5'2" yet the Work or even the WE looks so great on your petite size.


----------



## maxxout

imlvholic said:


> Maxxout, you're making me give the Work another try, you look great on all styles but your red Work stands out. You said you're only 5'2" yet the Work or even the WE looks so great on your petite size.




Yes, I'm short, but I wear big shoes that give me a few inches and all these are older bags so they slouch and look smaller.   Definitely a darker Work looks better on me that a lighter color. The RT looks better than the Bubblegum Pink.

I put these comparison shots on the thread for *pdbd* cause she was thinking about getting a Work,  She's about my size and you might want to ask her for a mod shot too.  She got a newer black one.


----------



## maxxout

*Amacasa
Drati
purses & pugs
*

Thanks guys for the compliments.  Nice to hear. 
I threw a bunch out for pdbd to get an idea of a Work on a smaller person.


----------



## maxxout

*dannkat*
That was exactly what I wanted to do but I don't know how to do it.   So thanks.  It makes the comparison shots really work.
Don't know how you got such a big file to work.  I put it in photoshop to reduce it.   You have magical downloading powers.








I think I will put this in the style reference section.  Thanks for doing this.


----------



## purses & pugs

*maxxout*, if you have a Photobucket account you go to edit mode and choose "collage", here you can make stuff like this! I'm sure you can do it other ways too, but this is the way I know it.


----------



## kiwishopper

"D" I must compliment you! I rarely see you wearring bright colour but the red layered look was so great!!!


----------



## drati

kiwishopper said:


> "D" I must compliment you! I rarely see you wearring bright colour but the red layered look was so great!!!



Thank you *kiwi*.  You're right, I struggle a bit with bright colours but have recently been a bit braver about it and am starting to really like it. Glad to hear you like it too.


----------



## drati

^^^ Forgot to add: *kiwi*, you're a real inspiration as far as wearing colour is concerned. Love how you wear bright clothes and bags too.

*Aallinne*, cool look. Such a precious oldie, your 03 black city.


----------



## LostInBal

Thank you dear "D", I´m still in shock since I saw the beauty of the beauties, your 02 flat brass hobo  Great outfit as well, love you in red!!
I will have to settle with my 04 black messenger ph ;P


----------



## kiwishopper

drati said:


> ^^^ Forgot to add: *kiwi*, you're a real inspiration as far as wearing colour is concerned. Love how you wear bright clothes and bags too.
> 
> *Aallinne*, cool look. Such a precious oldie, your 03 black city.


 
LOL "D", you are right about me wearing bright colours  I am really "pale" (for being asian) so if I didn't wear colours, I'd look really washed out. It also is because I do not wear any make up (just lipgloss occasionally). So I tend to do bright colours in my bags, then cloths


----------



## MrsJstar

2011 Anthracite City with my new WALLET!! LV Sarah in Multicolor!


----------



## Chanel 0407

So, pretty.  I still need this color in my collection.  Where did you get yours from?



MrsJstar said:


> 2011 Anthracite City with my new WALLET!! LV Sarah in Multicolor!


----------



## MrsJstar

Chanel 0407-
I got my bag at the Bal store Costa Mesa! Wish the store wasn't so close! I'm in there too much lol!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

MrsJstar, was this your 1st one?  or not since you live so close?  LOL


----------



## MrsJstar

Unfortunately no! I've bought a few others before this one&#58372;


----------



## Chanel 0407

That is not unfortunate!  How does the 2011 leather compare to your others?


----------



## MrsJstar

The leather seems a lil dryer on my papyrus and anthracite then my 09' and '07(but this one is the chevre leather)! But I'm still in love with um&#57358;


----------



## kiwishopper

*LadyLu,* you and your Corq RGGH city look gorgeous!! And I heart your leopard booties, so chic!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*NYCavalier*, oooh your BP is lovely

*drati*, your pochette is so cool and you wear it well! I can't say I have seen this style before.


----------



## drati

Thanks *P&P*. The pochette was only made for a couple of years, in 06 and 07. Erica had a black one for sale just recently. I've seen it in vert gazon and lilac but I don't think it was made in all the colours.


----------



## drati

^^^ Re the pochette, it apparently also came in f/w 06 marron, one has just been listed on bonz/*bay. I really love this style, I like the slightly more formal but androgynous look of it.


----------



## PinkPeonies

toiletduck, I feel like I need that neon pink sweater in my life.

Everyones looking so great.

It makes me crave for a new Bal :greengrin:


----------



## purses & pugs

drati said:


> Thanks *P&P*. The pochette was only made for a couple of years, in 06 and 07. Erica had a black one for sale just recently. I've seen it in vert gazon and lilac but I don't think it was made in all the colours.





drati said:


> ^^^ Re the pochette, it apparently also came in f/w 06 marron, one has just been listed on bonz/*bay. I really love this style, I like the slightly more formal but androgynous look of it.



I saw that pochette on Bon, it's a nice clutch for sure


----------



## kiwishopper

"D" I am swooning over your gorgeous scarf


----------



## Ladylu1

kiwishopper said:


> *LadyLu,* you and your Corq RGGH city look gorgeous!! And I heart your leopard booties, so chic!!


 
Thanks.


----------



## drati

Thanks *Kiwi* , it was a lucky find. I'm loving it too, fits right into my wardrobe. 

*sammie225*, I admire your courage. The white with GSH looks so nice. 

*sheanabelle*, parme goes so well with your neutrals. I like it in the work size. 

*angelastoel*, I can never get enough of your gorgeous 05 black city. And of course your extensive collection if IM. 

*Ladylu*, love your coquelicot work, it's gorgeous. So bright and happy. And looks so nice against your browns and blacks. Nice sunglasses too!


----------



## LostInBal

*delmi & kiwishopper*, adore your outfit (great mixture of colors and textures) and baby bals!!


----------



## delmilano

aalinne_72 said:


> *delmi & kiwishopper*, adore your outfit (great mixture of colors and textures) and baby bals!!



Thanks aalinne, your pull over rocks too, the colors looks very similar to my dress, love this shade of green. Your grey city is delicious.


----------



## kiwishopper

aalinne_72 said:


> *delmi & kiwishopper*, adore your outfit (great mixture of colors and textures) and baby bals!!



Thank you Aalinne


----------



## Ladylu1

drati said:


> Thanks *Kiwi* , it was a lucky find. I'm loving it too, fits right into my wardrobe.
> 
> *sammie225*, I admire your courage. The white with GSH looks so nice.
> 
> *sheanabelle*, parme goes so well with your neutrals. I like it in the work size.
> 
> *angelastoel*, I can never get enough of your gorgeous 05 black city. And of course your extensive collection if IM.
> 
> *Ladylu*, love your coquelicot work, it's gorgeous. So bright and happy. And looks so nice against your browns and blacks. Nice sunglasses too!


 

Thanks drati.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Kiwi*, I really really love this picture! 
At first I thought it was a Mandarin or Tomate City, but it's your lovley OB glowing big time Such a chameleon bag!


----------



## delmilano

^^ agree with P&P, this pic looks great, love the OB shade on the black jacket. 
OB is oranger than i thought, kiwi, you bought a beautiful bag, so happy for you.


----------



## kiwishopper

lol thanks PP and Del 
OB is a rustic brick orange tone!! I'm really into any red/brown/orange colours so this OB really fits my fancy!!


----------



## PinkPeonies

pbdb - a very fashion forward Cleopatra, love it!


----------



## purses & pugs

*ash*, nice to see you back! Looking great as always.

*pbdb*, wow I love your costumes and you are so beautiful! Love this pic


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

i barely comment here but i must say :*pbdp  you are gorgeous ,my dear! great family picture )*


----------



## delmilano

*COL *: So happy to see your mod pics again on the forum, you look great with your khaki jacket.


----------



## drati

*Pbdb*, great photo, great costumes. 

*COL*, so nice to see you here again, enjoying your beautiful khaki jacket. Looking forward to seeing more of your pics again. 

*ashxoxo*, great to see you back too. I love this look on you, the whole combo. The blues are beautiful. Lovely glasses too, they really suit you.

*Kiwi*, did I comment on your pic? Love how much like rouille your OB look in this picture, perfect with your black moto. You wear it so well.


----------



## ashxoxo

purses & pugs said:


> *ash*, nice to see you back! Looking great as always.





drati said:


> *ashxoxo*, great to see you back too. I love this look on you, the whole combo. The blues are beautiful. Lovely glasses too, they really suit you.



Thanks so much, ladies!! I was developing a tpf addition, so slowly going to ease back into it


----------



## cityoflight

*delmilano , drati* ...Thank you so much for a warm welcome!

may i introduce a future Balenciaga fan?  ^_~

her name is Yarinda  ^.^


----------



## drati

^^^ Aw, thanks for sharing her with us. She's gorgeous!  Congratulations again.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

i am so happy for you *P! congrats YARINDA  is gorgeous!!


cityoflight said:


> *delmilano , drati* ...Thank you so much for a warm welcome!
> 
> may i introduce a future Balenciaga fan?  ^_~
> 
> her name is Yarinda  ^.^


----------



## purses & pugs

*cityoflight*, aww Yarinda is adorable and she has such a pretty name! Many congrats, I'm so happy for you

Ps. you look great in your moto jacket!


----------



## cityoflight

drati *D* and CHLOEGLAMOUR *F*...Thank you! 

purses & pugs...Thank you! and i'm sorry that i'm a bit late to say congratulation on your pregnancy! ^_^


----------



## purses & pugs

^thank you


----------



## ping_xox

*Missty*, rggh and anthra is so beautiful!  i think im gonna get one too


----------



## MrsJstar

My new Black City with RH!! Love it!!


----------



## tarepanda808

2011 Papyrus City RH...my first bal bag! Wasn't too sure about the "papery feeling" leather at first, but the texture is really starting to grow on me now that it's breaking in.  The color is super easy to match with my wardrobe too...so happy!

Sorry for the grainy photos ush:


----------



## travelerscloset

Yarinda is soooo pretty! I love her eyes!



cityoflight said:


> *delmilano , drati* ...Thank you so much for a warm welcome!
> 
> may i introduce a future Balenciaga fan? ^_~
> 
> her name is Yarinda ^.^


----------



## travelerscloset

*CEC.LV4eva* wonderful modelling photos!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

travelerscloset said:


> *CEC.LV4eva* wonderful modelling photos!



thank you traveler


----------



## jmperez303

Canard City


----------



## cityoflight

travelerscloset said:


> Yarinda is soooo pretty! I love her eyes!



Thank you


----------



## travelerscloset

*MrsJstar!* I love your 2010 Blue Roi Work with GSH


----------



## drati

*Cityoflight*, love seeing your Bal jackets again. Canard is esp gorgeous on you, it looks so super soft and nicely broken in now. Love it.


----------



## cityoflight

*drati* : Thank you! canard is my favorite i wore this one more than other colours


----------



## skinnyepicurean

I'm wearing my Velo RGH.

Apologies for the amateurish shot - I stole this shot in the elevator.  

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6116/6374484205_8bbb6b8fbe_z.jpg


----------



## shelzbags

skinnyepicurean said:


> I'm wearing my Velo RGH.
> 
> Apologies for the amateurish shot - I stole this shot in the elevator.
> 
> http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6116/6374484205_8bbb6b8fbe_z.jpg


 
The shot is great--you and your bag look FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Nectarine25

:giggles:* Irissy* those chipmunks do Bal really well. Too cute!


Love you with your Vieux Rose *Travelers*


----------



## Irissy

Nectarine25 said:


> :giggles:* Irissy* those chipmunks do Bal really well. Too cute!




Aww... thanks!


----------



## MrsJstar

travelerscloset said:


> *MrsJstar!* I love your 2010 Blue Roi Work with GSH


Thank you!!!


----------



## skinnyepicurean

shelzbags said:


> The shot is great--you and your bag look FABULOUS!!!


 thank you! i love my velo


----------



## shelzbags

For purses and pugs;

Hmmm, which is cuter, the red bag or the pregnant lady? The bag is very nice, but the pregnant lady wins! Congrats!


----------



## purses & pugs

*shelzbags*, haha you are too cute! Thank you


----------



## tsuarsawan

^^^^Hello gorgeous....You look absolutely fabulous...:kiss: The most  beautiful  & loveliest mum to be....


----------



## purses & pugs

**T**, thanks so much my friend, you're the sweetest


----------



## Julierose

Coq RGGH City and Balenciaga quilted leather jacket 
More photos on my blog! xoxoxo


----------



## Nancy in VA

Ah - Julierose - you look like me 20 years ago - love your bag and your dog.  Is he a huskie, malamute or mix?


----------



## artsygirl

Purses & pugs, your bag looks great! And your baby bump is soooo cute! Loves!


----------



## Julierose

Nancy in VA said:


> Ah - Julierose - you look like me 20 years ago - love your bag and your dog.  Is he a huskie, malamute or mix?



Aw thanks Nancy! Actually that full bred Husky puppy is an adorable dog we met while in the park yesterday, I couldn't resist taking a photo!  I have two dogs myself, but they were at home....a yorkie and a shih tzu  Do you have a Husky? They are great dogs!  Thanks for your compliments, I am glad you like the photos! xo


----------



## Susan Lee

*P&P*-Looking fabulous as usual! And look at that cute baby bump!!!


----------



## Bridgit66

(Okay trying this again - will try to post a link and the picture in case one doesn't work)

Ready for a nite-on-the-town with my Balenciaga Anthracite Part Time:





Link to my album: http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=8806&pictureid=84242


----------



## Bridgit66

jmperez303 said:


> Canard City


 
That is lovely - great outfit too!


----------



## kitmey

me and my first love: amethyst cgh city


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *Nectarine*! 



Nectarine25 said:


> :giggles:* Irissy* those chipmunks do Bal really well. Too cute!
> 
> 
> Love you with your Vieux Rose *Travelers*


----------



## purses & pugs

*artsygirl*, thank you so much

*Susan*, thanks sweetie


----------



## mustangsammy

fettfleck said:


> My new and first Balenciaga bag: City in bordeaux, Holiday 2012, Mini Giant Gold Hardware if I am correct.



The bordeaux with the gold is gorgeous!


----------



## purses & pugs

*delmilano*, wow you have found an 08 grey jacket, I'm so happy for you sweet *M* 
You rock it big time!!


----------



## delmilano

purses & pugs said:


> *delmilano*, wow you have found an 08 grey jacket, I'm so happy for you sweet *M*
> You rock it big time!!



Thanks dearest *A*, i am so happy to own this gorgeous bal jacket. Now i understand why you love yours so much. It's not hard to match at all.
By the way, you look fab with your coq gsh city.


----------



## Chanel 0407

You look fab!




Julierose said:


> Coq RGGH City and Balenciaga quilted leather jacket
> More photos on my blog! xoxoxo


----------



## purses & pugs

delmilano said:


> Thanks dearest *A*, i am so happy to own this gorgeous bal jacket. Now i understand why you love yours so much. It's not hard to match at all.
> By the way, you look fab with your coq gsh city.



Thank you I love Coquelicot. 
And this bag looks pretty good with the grey moto too - you are right, it's not hard to match stuff with this jacket!


----------



## Machick333

here i am with my Giant Part time in black my first Bal.


----------



## MrsJstar

^ love ur PT!!! I've got one comin tomorrow!!


----------



## Machick333

MrsJstar said:


> ^ love ur PT!!! I've got one comin tomorrow!!


thanks and you are going to LOVE yours


----------



## hrhsunshine

*MAXXOUT!* Wow, that is the best example of Mystery Green I've seen!  WOW!  

Jacket looks hot on you!


----------



## Livia1

*Maxxout * The Mystery Green is gorgeous of course ... but you got a bal leather jacket?!
Well you know, if anyone would rock (and I mean ROCK ) a bal leather jacket, it would be you! Perfect!


----------



## yoviv

/ wrong thread


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Maxx, you look so stylish in your Mystery Green and Bal jacket 

My God, girl, you are the teeniest little thing ever: the City does not look that big on me at all, and it looks quite capacious on you!

You always make everything look fabulous, but of all your bags, I love the Mystery Green and your new 04 yellow Purse on you best.


----------



## wingit

delmilano said:


> Thanks dearest *A*, i am so happy to own this gorgeous bal jacket. Now i understand why you love yours so much. It's not hard to match at all.
> By the way, you look fab with your coq gsh city.



delmilano, your 08 grey jacket is such the perfect shade and it's such a great fit on you! Love it!


----------



## maxxout

*Hrhsunshine* Thanks girl! I didnt even know how good this color was until I saw it irl.   There are so few ( any?) pics of this color.

*Livia*  So, yeahI got the jacket last spring but wore it for the first time yesterday.  I actually got compliments on itwhich almost never happens to the bags I have!?  Thanks for the great compliment. 

*SkyBlueDay* Thank you SKY!  Yes, I am a bit of a munchkin so Im glad Bal makes a size 34.

Thanks guys for taking the time to comment and giving me some girl love  (that I don't deserve cause I have been so absent lately and not commenting at all)


----------



## delmilano

wingit said:


> delmilano, your 08 grey jacket is such the perfect shade and it's such a great fit on you! Love it!




Thanks wingit for your kind words, this grey shade is truly beautiful, not too pale looking as i thought it would be.


----------



## drati

*Del*, you know how much I adore this jacket on you. Congratulations, such a wonderful find. It's the perfect fit and colour for you.

*snoopyshin*, cute sandals and they go so well with your lovely tempete.

*Ladylu1*, wow!


----------



## delmilano

drati said:


> *Del*, you know how much I adore this jacket on you. Congratulations, such a wonderful find. It's the perfect fit and colour for you.
> 
> *snoopyshin*, cute sandals and they go so well with your lovely tempete.
> 
> *Ladylu1*, wow!



Thanks *D*.


----------



## hrhsunshine

*Delmilano*, that grey jacket looks awesome on you.  Fits you like a glove! Congrats on finding your HG!  What a great feeling!

*NYCavalier*, very hot shot with the black jacket and coq.

Got a question for you guys...is there a color transfer issue when you wear leather clothing and bag and they rub each other?  Like, the black from the jacket rubbing onto the coq?  I don't own leather clothing, so just wondering if that happens.


----------



## christymarie340

NYC-LOVE your black w/silver zips!!! You need to post more pics girl!!


----------



## Ladylu1

drati said:


> *Del*, you know how much I adore this jacket on you. Congratulations, such a wonderful find. It's the perfect fit and colour for you.
> 
> *snoopyshin*, cute sandals and they go so well with your lovely tempete.
> 
> *Ladylu1*, wow!


 
Thanks drati.


----------



## angelamaz2

MrsJstar, Love ur dark knight RGGH part time. I was eyeing that bag before


----------



## MrsJstar

ANGELMA2-Thank you!! It has the most AMAZZZZ leather! I had to have it


----------



## snoopyshin

drati said:


> *Del*, you know how much I adore this jacket on you. Congratulations, such a wonderful find. It's the perfect fit and colour for you.
> 
> *snoopyshin*, cute sandals and they go so well with your lovely tempete.
> 
> *Ladylu1*, wow!


 
Thanks Drati


----------



## Livia1

p&p, you look so gorgeous. Still think it won't be on the 24th.?


----------



## purses & pugs

Thanks *Livia* Actually it's a big chance it can be on the 24th so I'm a little nervous...


----------



## artsygirl

P & P, you look great with your city, as always!


----------



## Anna_525

*P&P*,  good to see a picture of you! I haven't really been active in tPF lately, just lurking around...looking forward to seeing a picture of you and the baby!


----------



## purses & pugs

*artsygirl*, thank you very much!

*Anna*, thanks dear, the baby is here any day now. Good to see you too


----------



## Undine

*MrsJstar*, love the Castagna Twiggy! I love the deep browns that Bal gets...


----------



## MrsJstar

Thanks UNDINE!! Yes, love the warm brown!! And that it can be hands-free style too!!


----------



## airina666

Angelamaz - LOOOOOVE the envelope & your outfit! the Blue is amazing!


----------



## angelamaz2

Thanks *airina666*


----------



## delmilano

purses & pugs said:


> *artsygirl*, thank you very much!
> 
> *Anna*, thanks dear, the baby is here any day now. Good to see you too



Any day now? How exciting! Keep us posted *A*, wish you a merry x'mas.


----------



## Undine

*angelamaz2*, I really like the color of your envelope clutch!


----------



## angelamaz2

*Undine*thanks very much,  it's a nice blue. Darker in the shade and brighter in the sun


----------



## purses & pugs

delmilano said:


> Any day now? How exciting! Keep us posted *A*, wish you a merry x'mas.



Thank you sweet *M* and Happy Christmas to you too


----------



## vikianderson

haven't been on the stickies for sooo long! you gotta grey moto jkt *Del* ?!! OMG! great find! 
love your tweed coat too! 

not long now *Pugs*  you must be so excited to see your little one!


----------



## LillyLovely

purses & pugs said:


> *artsygirl*, thank you very much!
> 
> *Anna*, thanks dear, the baby is here any day now. Good to see you too



Have seen your bump accessorising your bbags! Good luck with everything, my baby girl is 6 months old already - time really flies!


----------



## LillyLovely

I don't know where to post this, but can anyone help me with images, (want to post in the wearing your bags photo's thread)
I can only upload as thumbnails, I don't know how to attach a big picture.
Can anyone help please?
Thank you!


----------



## mere girl

thanks *kiwishopper* for posting the pic of your anthra RGGH City - it tipped me over the edge and I have one on its way! Yours just looks so gorgeous!


----------



## kiwishopper

mere girl said:


> thanks *kiwishopper* for posting the pic of your anthra RGGH City - it tipped me over the edge and I have one on its way! Yours just looks so gorgeous!



Thanks MereGirl lol I can't wait for you to see yours irl!! Show us when you receive yours


----------



## Honeylicious

some photos from my Europe trip back in Sep 2011


----------



## KimmyN

Love the bag and your photos  The first one with the waffle made me smile


----------



## Honeylicious

KimmyN said:


> Love the bag and your photos  The first one with the waffle made me smile


*
thanks KimmyN   did the waffle make you smile or "something" else... LOL*


----------



## CathyQ

Hi everyone!
First time sharing here, with my black RH Work. Love how it goes with everything! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Honeylicious

*nice Work, CathyQ~  I really like the work size *


----------



## CathyQ

Honeylicious said:
			
		

> nice Work, CathyQ~  I really like the work size



Thanks! I think the work creates this perfectly relaxed look with its size and the slouched design.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*ehemelay*- I absolutely LOVE your Kraft Tote! I know that bag doesn't get much love around the forum, but ever since I first saw your mod pics with it was . Hoping I can find one for myself one of these days...


----------



## hrhsunshine

*Hey Mere! * I love the Olive Town on you!  Great length on you. You did a super job with that.  (love that bathtub in the background too!)


----------



## mere girl

hrhsunshine said:


> *Hey Mere! *I love the Olive Town on you! Great length on you. You did a super job with that. (love that bathtub in the background too!)


 thank you!  (It's my husbands bathroom - I would drown in that big bath!)


----------



## hrhsunshine

mere girl said:


> thank you!  (It's my husbands bathroom - I would drown in that big bath!)




"hubby's bathroom"?  Dang, girl, must be nice to have TWO bathrooms for you guys.  We only have ONE in our master but the hubby goes to the extra bedroom's potty to stink it up


----------



## purses & pugs

I haven't been looking at the pictures thread for ages so I really enjoyed looking at all you stylish Bal gals today, you rock

*Kiwi*, that OB of your is soooo gorgeous

*Mere*, love the Light Olive RGGH Town on you! It's my fav green Bal I think, and my only green Bal too (I have one in RH City)


----------



## kiwishopper

purses & pugs said:


> I haven't been looking at the pictures thread for ages so I really enjoyed looking at all you stylish Bal gals today, you rock
> 
> *Kiwi*, that OB of your is soooo gorgeous
> 
> *Mere*, love the Light Olive RGGH Town on you! It's my fav green Bal I think, and my only green Bal too (I have one in RH City)



Thanks my dear!! How's the little prince doing?


----------



## delmilano

*P&P : *You are such a stylish mum, your little prince is too cute.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Kiwi*, the little prince is doing very well, thank you

*Del*, thank you so much sweet *M*


----------



## Tokyo

mere, Such lovely pic! I love the light olive with RGGH! 

P&P, ohhh, mummy of three ! ( your beautiful baby boy, and adoreble Jimmy, AND the gorgy town!!!!!) You are so stylish even with pram!


----------



## BellaShoes

glendaPLEASE said:


> My VM work! On her way to being nicely broken in! Sorry for the PJs.



Oh my, the leather! It is fabulous, even in jammies!



mere girl said:


> light olive RGGH Town - my favourite bag!



I have always loved Olive colored Bals, very pretty!



purses & pugs said:


> Out for a walk with Sang SGH Town, I love this style!



I need Sanguine in my life... you look fabulous P&P!



katn said:


> here's me and my 'new' '07 mogano city



I just love Mogano! A mogano RH City was one of my first ever Balenciagas! 



joy&lv said:


> My first post on this thread. Here is me heading out with "new to me" 06 Emerald Day. It is super comfy and holds everything.



Gorgeous shade of green!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladylu!! Those photos are gorgeous! Love both bags....


----------



## purses & pugs

Tokyo said:


> P&P, ohhh, mummy of three ! ( your beautiful baby boy, and adoreble Jimmy, AND the gorgy town!!!!!) You are so stylish even with pram!



thank you so much sweet *M*! Lol, you could say I'm a mummy of three here 



BellaShoes said:


> I need Sanguine in my life... you look fabulous P&P!



Thank you! But this is a 10 Sang, not 09 Sanguine - Sangiune has more brown in it so it's a bit more brick red than Sang


----------



## purses & pugs

*Ladylu*, you are so stylish, love your pics! 

*Tokyo*, you look fab with your über rare, super gorgeous Le Dix Rouge First! It must be one of the rarest Bbags ever, *M*


----------



## TheImportersWife

Hi!!! I'm new to Balenciaga, but I think I'm hooked. 

pics taken this past weekend:









Black Arena Giant City


----------



## BellaShoes

^What fabulous photos!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Tokyo said:


> Le Dix Rouge First



Wow, the rouge is fantastic!



Tokyo said:


> Le Dix Black Tote



Gorgeous tote!



Sabinalynn said:


> Gsh papyrus work



What a fabulous photo!!!! Love your Papyrus!


----------



## BellaShoes

purses & pugs said:


> Thank you! But this is a 10 Sang, not 09 Sanguine - Sangiune has more brown in it so it's a bit more brick red than Sang



Apologies on the color mix up  but it sure is fabulous!!!


----------



## MAGJES

Tokyo - I love your Black Tote....looks perfect on you!


----------



## designerdiva40

Just got this little beauty & have been posting her pic every where


----------



## annaswe

^^gorgeous bag DD and what an amazing match with your scarf!!!


----------



## designerdiva40

annaswe said:


> ^^gorgeous bag DD and what an amazing match with your scarf!!!



Thanks honey I actually purchased the scarf from Matches the day I ordered the bag with the intention that it matched & it does perfectly


----------



## joy&lv

BellaShoes said:


> My new to me 07 Sandstone GGH WE!
> 
> 
> 
> Paired with Equipment blouse, VS slacks, Louboutin New Simples, VC&A Alhambra necklace...




That WE has the most amazing slouch! I want one now... I really should avoid these threads all together.


----------



## just1morebag

*Travelers*,,,,LOVE that PINE rh!!!!!


----------



## TheImportersWife

BellaShoes said:


> ^What fabulous photos!!!



Thanks BellaShoes!  

off topic, but my 5 year old daughter caught a glimpse of your avatar and to quote her "Ooohh mommy! What pretty pink shoes! I love them!!" I told her I do too and wish they came in my size!


----------



## BellaShoes

Awwww thanks!!!! They are my hot pink Louboutin Pigalle platos!!!!


----------



## Honeylicious

*Welcome, Congrats... and woaw, you are tall~*



TheImportersWife said:


> Hi!!! I'm new to Balenciaga, but I think I'm hooked.
> 
> pics taken this past weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Arena Giant City


----------



## Honeylicious

*posing with US berlin bear and my 2011 antra Work again*


----------



## saira1214

You look great Angela!! Love your pictures and your Mimosa with the Island backdrop looks fab!! Where are you?


----------



## BellaShoes

*Angela*, your photos are gorgeous! Love, love argent with GSH and your Mimosa is TDF!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Honey*, your anthra work is amazing!


----------



## angelastoel

saira1214 said:


> You look great Angela!! Love your pictures and your Mimosa with the Island backdrop looks fab!! Where are you?



thank's so much! I am on  Aruba!!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

*Bella,* your Coq Work is my DREAM true red Bal red colour! OMG may I ask is it 2011 or 2012? I found the colour is more true to red for the 2011 models. I need to find something that red (alot of the 2012 SS have orange undertone)


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *Kiwi*!!! It is F/W 2011


----------



## kiwishopper

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you so much *Kiwi*!!! It is F/W 2011


 Ouuiii, I knew it! So so pretty! Must find one in either Town or City! lol You look fab girl!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you* Kiwi*!!!!!!!! My knees went weak when I pulled her from the box.... fabulous!

And against my Louboutin soles, perfection!


----------



## kiwishopper

Ok, now you have officially killed me  SO BEAUTIFUL!! I LOVE RED!!! 



BellaShoes said:


> Thank you* Kiwi*!!!!!!!! My knees went weak when I pulled her from the box.... fabulous!
> 
> And against my Louboutin soles, perfection!


----------



## BellaShoes

kiwishopper said:


> Ok, now you have officially killed me  SO BEAUTIFUL!! I LOVE RED!!!



:kiss:


----------



## Honeylicious

amazigrace said:


> Everybody looks gorgeous and I love the Bal
> forum. I've been lusting for a Bal bag for about
> 4 years, but just never found the color I knew
> I could wear year-round except black or gray.
> The Bal colors are so sumptuous, so when the
> *coq* came out, I knew I was a goner.
> 
> It just arrived this morning, and I'd like to thank
> *carlina* for the inspiration! I LOVE this
> handbag SO much and am thrilled to have it.
> 
> All of you here in the Bal forum are so sweet
> and so inspirational and so full of information.
> Thank you all so much!



Like your red velo!! And your shoes too


----------



## Tokyo

purses & pugs said:


> *Tokyo*, you look fab with your über rare, super gorgeous Le Dix Rouge First! It must be one of the rarest Bbags ever, *M*


 
Thank you *A*! I feel so privileged to own this red Le dix But I am still serching for few more of Le Dix



BellaShoes said:


> Wow, the rouge is fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous tote!
> 
> Thank you Bellashoes! Ohhh, I just love the leather of your 07 white Work, look at the leather...amazing...and your Red GH work is super!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGJES said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tokyo - I love your Black Tote....looks perfect on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you MAGJES! This is one of my favourite Flat brass bag and I actually use this bag often because it is very practical
Click to expand...


----------



## Tokyo

Delmilano *M*, As always but the black moto jacket is really beautiful on you


----------



## hrhsunshine

*DEL: * *M*, that moto looks awesome on you!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Tokyo said:


> Thank you Bellashoes! Ohhh, I just love the leather of your 07 white Work, look at the leather...amazing...and your Red GH work is super!!!



Thank you so much!!!! 

*bagobsessex*, welcome to tPF! Gorgeous RGGH!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Super fun look *aalinne_72*! Love how your BC MU matches your booties!! And always love leopard prints...


----------



## purses & pugs

*angelastoel*, love your holidays pics!!

*BellaShoes*, ahhh... your Coq SGH Work is such a beauty

*Del*, you rock your Bal jackets big time, you look great my friend:heat:

*aalinne_72*, cute MU and love the outfit!

*Kiwi*, great pics as always, Anthra RGGH is one of my all time favorite combos

*Tokyo*, you know I LOVE that RT weekender the 08 jackets are so beautiful and rare and you look super stylish & chic with that Bal coat (love the Celine too)


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much purse & pugs!!!! I just love the color and hardware combo!!!


----------



## LostInBal

Thank you so much *BellaShoes* and *P&P* for your nice comments 
You both look so great.. you Bella with your amazing rouge GSH and P&P super congratulations on your maternity dear!xoxo


----------



## stellas08

mee too


----------



## Tokyo

*Tokyo*, you know I LOVE that RT weekender the 08 jackets are so beautiful and rare and you look super stylish & chic with that Bal coat (love the Celine too)[/QUOTE]

Thank you P&P *A*!!! I know your love for RT WE  And thanks for the comment on my Celine too I am so partial right now  that I d never been before... but I love both Bal and Celine!


----------



## Tokyo

Angelastoel, Beautiful pics!!! The mimosa is so outstanding !

aalinne, I am so happy to see you back in here again! So stylish as always!


----------



## BellaShoes

aalinne_72 said:


> Thank you so much *BellaShoes* and *P&P* for your nice comments
> You both look so great.. you Bella with your amazing rouge GSH and P&P super congratulations on your maternity dear!xoxo



Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*angela*, what a fabulous shot of your argent... you look fantastic!


----------



## BellaShoes

ehemelay, oh my, your 09 city is TDF!


----------



## BellaShoes

*fashion*! Love your 07 plomb!!!


----------



## Fashion1

Thank you Bella - I am loving your Coq Work!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you!!!! I have worn her all week, time to swap her out tomorrow


----------



## purses & pugs

aalinne_72 said:


> Thank you so much *BellaShoes* and *P&P* for your nice comments
> You both look so great.. you Bella with your amazing rouge GSH and P&P super congratulations on your maternity dear!xoxo



Thank you so much



Tokyo said:


> Thank you P&P *A*!!! I know your love for RT WE  And thanks for the comment on my Celine too I am so partial right now  that I d never been before... but I love both Bal and Celine!



 I know what you mean, Celine is fantastic and a great change from Bal!


----------



## BellaShoes

*just1morebag*, love, love, love your COQ!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Beautiful Giant Clutch *Chris*! Hope you had a fabulous evening!


----------



## just1morebag

Thanx *Bella*!!!!,, you inspired me!!!!  Also love the Blk velo going to workout!!! PERFECT!!


----------



## afcgirl

bellashoes, love your black velo with rggh!  It looks great on you!

I just got an anthra velo with rggh and love it to death but you are making me want one in black too!


----------



## BellaShoes

just1morebag said:


> Thanx *Bella*!!!!,, you inspired me!!!!  Also love the Blk velo going to workout!!! PERFECT!!



Thank you so much!!! Your Coq is just fantastic! My gym has really nice lockers and in eye shot of the treadmills so taking my bag is no issue 



afcgirl said:


> bellashoes, love your black velo with rggh!  It looks great on you!
> 
> I just got an anthra velo with rggh and love it to death but you are making me want one in black too!



Thank you! Once I picked her up from the post office yesterday, I swapped out my Work for an immediate trial spin. I have never owned a Velo, I am a Work, WE and sometimes City girl. So this is my first Velo, and have to say, love the size!!! The leather is really nice on this one too  Is your Anthra RGGH posted anywhere? Would love to see it, sounds gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

cat1967 said:


> It looks great with gym clothes too.  Congratulations on your new bag.



Thank you *cat*!!! The Velo is such a fantastic size!



Tokyo said:


> Coat, Sunnies, Trousers by Balenciaga



Fabulous photo Tokyo!



aalinne_72 said:


> Cold and mooore cold temperatures here in Barcelona:help:
> 
> Today wearing one of my most preciated & rare oldie beauty: 04 black flat messenger ph



*sigh* love 04 leather and the messenger is fab! Love your coat


----------



## snoesje

@shiva: great outfit


----------



## BellaShoes

Bitten, your grenadine is fantastic!

Shiva, love your militaire!!!


----------



## Shivadiva

Thank you girls!
@BellaShoes love your Velo!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *Shiva*! Your avatar is soooo cute!

*jmp,* love the canard!

*angela*, your photos are always splendid.


----------



## rx4dsoul

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks *Shiva*! Your avatar is soooo cute!
> 
> *jmp,* love the canard!
> 
> *angela*, your photos are always splendid.



Hi bella! Love your velo! Im a city girl too but looking at your velo got me thinking that it IS the perfect bal style , size , straps, shape...


----------



## BellaShoes

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi bella! Love your velo! Im a city girl too but looking at your velo got me thinking that it IS the perfect bal style , size , straps, shape...



Hi rx4dsoul!!!! Yep, I love the City too and was somewhat nervous about the Velo, but now that she is here.... she is perfection! Plus the cross body functionality is fab!


----------



## rx4dsoul

BellaShoes said:


> Hi rx4dsoul!!!! Yep, I love the City too and was somewhat nervous about the Velo, but now that she is here.... she is perfection! Plus the cross body functionality is fab!



Plus the RGH = perfect. Great that you chose the RGH, it goes so well with the black, makes the black more attractive and less seen around than the oyher black hardware combos


----------



## BellaShoes

Ohhh, *french75*, your red is amazing!

*mellow*, love the EB!!! Hope you found some goodies at JasonWu for Target


----------



## just1morebag

*french75* LOVE the RED,,,, and the city shots!!!!!


----------



## just1morebag

angelastoel 
GREAT pics!!!!! love the bag,,, neutral wonderful color!!!


----------



## just1morebag

OK bella,,,, I am SO in love with that PINK workout hoodie,, top!!!!!!! thats a stunning pink!! & im such a PINK lover!!!! Black velo looks great against it!!


----------



## Tokyo

Bellashoes, I adore the pic of your Black RGGH Velo and the gym outfit together!!!

French, I was waiting to see your mod pics with your PH red City...wow I LOVE that Bag and as always you are wearing the classic oldies so well !!! I somehow especially love the first photo !!!


----------



## Tokyo

lillylovely, Beautiful shot! your GGH PT is stunning and it looks still brandnew!!!


----------



## LillyLovely

Thanks Tokyo!!  I treat my PT with kidgloves because of the colour, I'm VERY careful with her!


----------



## BellaShoes

just1morebag, holy smokes!!! I love your Bleu Lav rggh work!!!!!

LillyLovely, beautiful photo, love the eternity scarf paired with your argent GGH!

bebbes, super fun giant bleu cobalt hip!


----------



## BellaShoes

just1morebag said:


> OK bella,,,, I am SO in love with that PINK workout hoodie,, top!!!!!!! thats a stunning pink!! & im such a PINK lover!!!! Black velo looks great against it!!



Thanks!!! Isn't it fantastic?! Lululemon 'Paris Pink' Stride jacket!!! 
http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...our-yoga-on/Stride-Jacket-31100?cc=9494&sli=1


----------



## BellaShoes

Tokyo said:


> Bellashoes, I adore the pic of your Black RGGH Velo and the gym outfit together!!!



:giggles: thanks!!!!


----------



## Michmich16

beautiful!!


----------



## just1morebag

*llovely*!!!! that argent w/ GH is STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Valerka

with my very first Balenciaga Giant City GHW in Hamilton leather, Ciment color (from holiday collection)


----------



## Melisande R.

Beautiful, *Valerka*.  Excellent choice - tonal beauty, you look great with the bag, the scarf is perfect.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Valerka*, what a gorgeous City! Perfect with your LV scarf...


----------



## Valerka

Melisande, thank you...gotta love the color...my new neutral!  




Melisande R. said:


> Beautiful, *Valerka*.  Excellent choice - tonal beauty, you look great with the bag, the scarf is perfect.


----------



## Valerka

thank you, scarf match happened as an accident...




BellaShoes said:


> *Valerka*, what a gorgeous City! Perfect with your LV scarf...


----------



## bebbes

Thank you BellaShoes! Your collection of bbags (and shoes!!) is tdf! You've got impeccable taste in both!

I'd love a velo next, the cross body option is mighty useful when chasing a toddler around. Who knows, it might be a black rggh!


----------



## Shivadiva

Valerka said:


> with my very first Balenciaga Giant City GHW in Hamilton leather, Ciment color (from holiday collection)



The Holiday City looks so great on you!


----------



## NYCavalier

You look AMAZING with your blue lav rggh work! I just bought one and hope mine is as gorgeous as yours when it comes!!



just1morebag said:


> heres my ASTONISHINGly brilliant Bleu Lav rggh work!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although hard to photograph,,,,i LOVE this bag more and more everyday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

bebbes said:


> Thank you BellaShoes! Your collection of bbags (and shoes!!) is tdf! You've got impeccable taste in both!
> 
> I'd love a velo next, the cross body option is mighty useful when chasing a toddler around. Who knows, it might be a black rggh!



Awww, thank you!!!!! 

*Cali_NY* love your orange brluee!


----------



## Julierose

More photos on my blog


----------



## Honeylicious

*In Kintamani, Bali with my SS2011 Ardoise Velo*


----------



## rx4dsoul

BellaShoes said:


> Awww, thank you!!!!!
> 
> *Cali_NY* love your orange brluee!


Im lovin the mix of neutrals Bella!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Honeylicious said:


> *In Kintamani, Bali with my SS2011 Ardoise Velo*



Beautiful landscape!


----------



## BellaShoes

rx4dsoul said:


> Im lovin the mix of neutrals Bella!!!



Thank you rx4dsoul!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Honeylicious said:


> *In Kintamani, Bali with my SS2011 Ardoise Velo*



Wow, your photo is amazing! As is your bag


----------



## Honeylicious

BellaShoes said:


> Wow, your photo is amazing! As is your bag





rx4dsoul said:


> Beautiful landscape!



*(finally I learned how to multi-quote messages!! )
thanks~ that's a Volcano - Mount Batur and Lake Batur (a crater)*


----------



## rx4dsoul

Honeylicious said:


> *(finally I learned how to multi-quote messages!! )
> thanks~ that's a Volcano - Mount Batur and Lake Batur (a crater)*



Hehe thats good!!!!


----------



## just1morebag

NYCavalier said:


> You look AMAZING with your blue lav rggh work! I just bought one and hope mine is as gorgeous as yours when it comes!!


Thank you,, NY,, im sure it will!!! you will not be able to stop staring at it!!! enjoy!!



Julierose said:


> More photos on my blog


 Nice Coq julie!!!!!


Honeylicious said:


> *In Kintamani, Bali with my SS2011 Ardoise Velo*


 NICE PIC!!!! Gorgeous bag & Scenery!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Julierose said:


> More photos on my blog



Gorgeous!!! Coq with RGGH??



justpeachy4397 said:


> Black 2009 RH city



Look at your smile, gorgeous... simply gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

*butter_fly*... I am 5'10 1/2


----------



## travelerscloset

*Rx*!!! I love your get-up!!! and that Grenat leather is amazing!!!  See you soon!



rx4dsoul said:


> Grenat RH City


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> *Rx*!!! I love your get-up!!! and that Grenat leather is amazing!!!  See you soon!



Thank you travelers! Looking forward too


----------



## travelerscloset

That's heaven with handles *just1morebag*! Gorgeous! 



just1morebag said:


> heres my ASTONISHINGly brilliant Bleu Lav rggh work!!!!!
> although hard to photograph,,,,i LOVE this bag more and more everyday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

rx4dsoul said:


> Grenat RH City



From head to toe, love your entire look! Your slacks are fab!



pzammie said:


> Just arrived yesterday from Bal Harbour Bal Store...



WOW, what a fantastic pop of color!


----------



## rx4dsoul

BellaShoes said:


> From head to toe, love your entire look! Your slacks are fab!


Oh thank you Bella


----------



## rx4dsoul

pzammie said:


> Just arrived yesterday from Bal Harbour Bal Store...


Lovely color! I wonder how close the color is to 08 Sapphire...


----------



## BellaShoes

rx4dsoul said:


> Lovely color! I wonder how close the color is to 08 Sapphire...



Funny, I was thinking how fabulous it would be to see a four-way, side by side...
07 Violet, 08 Sapphire, Raisin and the new Dark Violet 

Anyone have all four?


----------



## BellaShoes

duplicate post


----------



## BellaShoes

NYCavalier.... I just came back to look at your BL RGGH Work, I need this color in my life!


----------



## drati

*French*, your 03 red city is such a gem! Love your pics, all bundled up on winter colours in a wintry city with this gorgeous pop of colour and your beautiful smile.

*LillyLovely*, love your winter greys -- great look.

*cali_to_ny*, ob is such a nice pop on you, looks lovely and reminds me of rouille in your pics.

*rx4dsoul*, another nice oldie and another subtle pop. You carry your grenat city so well. 

*Susan*, really like your bordeaux box. You look great with it.


----------



## BellaShoes

*mellow*, your electric blue City is so pretty!

*aaline*, wow, I can only imagine what your 05 leather feels like


----------



## BellaShoes

*angela*, beautiful photo.... love the snow, the sweater and the bag!


----------



## LostInBal

BellaShoes said:


> *mellow*, your electric blue City is so pretty!
> 
> *aaline*, wow, I can only imagine what your 05 leather feels like



Thank you dear  The pic has not good quality as I'm using my movile and it can't show in detail the amazing leather of this fellow
I Always wished to add a red GH work or pt. to my collect. and since I saw yours it makes me want it more than ever!


----------



## bittenbythebag

Rx4dsoul

Oh goodness!  I love your look. Your Grenat is soooo nice!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Susan Lee said:


> Headed out with my Bordeaux Box


I love the box style! 



mellowdee said:


> My Electric Blue City again!


Looking good with your EB!


aalinne_72 said:


> 05 F/W black city.
> 
> psd: it seems as if I was wearing a mini skirt but actually, they´re shorts combined with frontal skirt!;P


Well you look great...and you can never go wrong with a Black City (by the way, it still looks new). 


HeartMyMJs said:


> Love my city (2009)!!!!


Cheers to cities!!!


angelastoel said:


> not very special but I just love this sweater!!!


Missin your Aruba shots!!! 


NYCavalier said:


> BL RGGH Work!


Best blue ever!


----------



## rx4dsoul

*drati* : thank you....love this oldie and it seldom comes out to play nowadays 

*bittenbythebag* : thank you dear...haven't seen you rocking your anthra sgh lately, better take it out and use it or else im coming to steal it in the dead of the night LOL


----------



## rx4dsoul

duplicate post


----------



## rx4dsoul

BellaShoes said:


> Funny, I was thinking how fabulous it would be to see a four-way, side by side...
> 07 Violet, 08 Sapphire, Raisin and the new Dark Violet
> 
> Anyone have all four?



Only got the sapphire  but ive seen comparison of various purples around in the reference sections...


----------



## LostInBal

*rx4dsoul*

Thank you so much for you kind comment!

The bag does not look new at all but she´s still in very good used condition (no rubbing, peeling etc..) with a lovely break in leather, considering I´m the third/four (can´t remember right now) owner  I got it four years ago.
You can find closer/clear pics of her here: http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=1969


----------



## Susan Lee

rx4dsoul said:


> I love the box style!



Thanks! Me too! Holds a ton-surprisingly!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Susan Lee said:


> Thanks! Me too! Holds a ton-surprisingly!!



And so hard to find nowadays!


----------



## BellaShoes

gorgeous GSH clutch allieallie!

michmich, what a fantastic photo!

I need a new camera


----------



## BellaShoes

*kdo*! The color of your velo is fantastic!


----------



## kdo

Thanks, Bella!  You're Noix is stunning!  I love your earrings and Noix sunning next to your moto jacket.



BellaShoes said:


> *kdo*! The color of your velo is fantastic!


----------



## rx4dsoul

bella!!! 
That is one gorgeous bag 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

Happy Valentines everyone!


----------



## just1morebag

bella,,, nice NOIX!!!!!!!


----------



## just1morebag

nycavalier,, love the Bleu lav!!! very stunning isnt it??


----------



## sandysandiego

Hey Susan!  It looks great on you!  This is a great alternative to red!



Susan Lee said:


> Thanks! Me too! Holds a ton-surprisingly!!


----------



## Susan Lee

sandysandiego said:


> Hey Susan!  It looks great on you!  This is a great alternative to red!



Thanks Sandy! Hope the mod shots helped. It really is a great size.


----------



## BellaShoes

kdo said:


> Thanks, Bella!  You're Noix is stunning!  I love your earrings and Noix sunning next to your moto jacket.



Thank you!! The earrings are Tarnish by Nordstrom 



rx4dsoul said:


> bella!!!
> That is one gorgeous bag
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you rx4dsoul!!!



rx4dsoul said:


> Happy Valentines everyone!



Happy Valentine's Day rx4dsoul!!!



just1morebag said:


> bella,,, nice NOIX!!!!!!!



Thanks 



sheanabelle said:


> city in coquelicot, me,  and a seriously messy room.



What room? I am focused on your Coq City!!!



KatyEm said:


> I never remember to take mod shots when I have my city out, so I was excited I finally remembered to snap some!
> 
> w/black city in fitting room:



Fitting room pics are the best! Always fab lighting  Love your city!


----------



## rx4dsoul

sheanabelle said:


> city in coquelicot, me,  and a seriously messy room.]


love the coq in RGH ! 


KatyEm said:


>


Classically beautiful Bal!


angelbeez said:


> Noix Pom Pom


Im so wishing for one! Love this style!


BellaShoes said:


> *09 NOIX GGH Work!*]


This one makes me think of milk chocolate bon bons for some reason ..?!! 


Susan Lee said:


> Dressing room pic with Bordeaux


Love the old reds!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *rx4dsoul*! I just love my new Noix!

Woooweeeee, *angelbeez*, love your Noix Pom Pon!


----------



## KatyEm

thank you *bella* & *rx4dsoul*!

Bella, love your noix work!! gorgeous bag


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *Katy*!!!!

*Diana*, love your RGGH City, what color??


----------



## MAGJES

Bella - I love seeing pics of your Noix!!  What are you swapping out this beauty for tomorrow?


----------



## BellaShoes

MAGJES said:


> Bella - I love seeing pics of your Noix!!  What are you swapping out this beauty for tomorrow?



Aww thanks MAGJES! Well, I have a hair appointment which involves color/highlights then off to a road bike race with hubby so perhaps my Black Velo? I need to give my pretty Noix a break, she's been busy since her arrival Monday


----------



## purses & pugs

*Bella*, your Noix GGH is such a beauty and so are you:kiss:


----------



## French75

^^ I totally agree !! I'm a big fan of Noix as well, and I must say, *Bella*, you look fantastic carrying your HG


----------



## diana27arvi

BellaShoes said:
			
		

> Thank you Katy!!!!
> 
> Diana, love your RGGH City, what color??



Thanks!! Oh goodness I keep forgetting the name of it, I know it starts with an N but I can't remember


----------



## Susan Lee

*Travelerscloset-*your pine is TDF!!

*rx4dsoul*-thanks dear! I love me some old reds too!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

*SusanLee* that light blue is sooo pretty!

*Travelers* you look so cute in shorts!!! if only I didnt know you need to be mostly formal for your work, Id be enabling you to go in them every minute hehehe


----------



## BellaShoes

purses & pugs said:


> *Bella*, your Noix GGH is such a beauty and so are you:kiss:



Awww, thanks P&P!! That is officially my first undisclosed face pic on the forum! I am either always blurred or headless 



French75 said:


> ^^ I totally agree !! I'm a big fan of Noix as well, and I must say, *Bella*, you look fantastic carrying your HG



Thank you French! Just saw you GSH Noix in the GH thread... Oh my!



diana27arvi said:


> Thanks!! Oh goodness I keep forgetting the name of it, I know it starts with an N but I can't remember



Gorgeous! nuage maybe?


----------



## BellaShoes

Diana, totally forgot your pic, definitely not Nuage.. That is blue.. I wonder what color yours is?!


----------



## diana27arvi

BellaShoes said:
			
		

> Diana, totally forgot your pic, definitely not Nuage.. That is blue.. I wonder what color yours is?!



Wait I think it starts with a b, I think it's 3 words lol ^_^


----------



## Susan Lee

diana27arvi said:


> Wait I think it starts with a b, I think it's 3 words lol ^_^



It looks like Nacre to me?

Bella-great shots with your Noix. Congrats again on your score!


----------



## purses & pugs

BellaShoes said:


> Awww, thanks P&P!! That is officially my first undisclosed face pic on the forum! I am either always blurred or headless



Hehe... and you have nothing to be ashamed of bella I say keep 'em coming!


----------



## drati

purses & pugs said:


> *Bella*, your Noix GGH is such a beauty and so are you:kiss:



I agree, love seeing you enjoy her *Bella*. ^^^ Yes, keep them coming.


----------



## erinrose

aalinne_72 said:


> Good morning girls
> 
> 
> 
> Playing/experimenting with b&w, a little of rainbow and of course, my 05 F/W black city.
> 
> 
> 
> psd: it seems as if I was wearing a mini skirt but actually, they´re shorts combined with frontal skirt!;P



I love the "skorts" you´re wearing, they look great on you! Are they from Zara?


----------



## BellaShoes

purses & pugs said:


> Hehe... and you have nothing to be ashamed of bella I say keep 'em coming!





drati said:


> I agree, love seeing you enjoy her *Bella*. ^^^ Yes, keep them coming.



Thank youuuuuuuu! :kiss:


----------



## BellaShoes

butterfly_baby said:


> 2012 black city rh



Your Black City is divine! 



Decophile said:


> 04 Black Purse PH



Holy leather batman!!! Your 04 is TDF!!!!


----------



## Tokyo

Decophile, Nothing can beat your collection, your 04 PH purse is beyond the words! 

Bellashoes, Love your WORK collection!!! Great mod pics as always!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Decophile : oldies Are truly goodies!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the color! Is this sapphire?


rx4dsoul said:


> Getting ready to attend a scientific lecture...


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> *It's 07 Black Work w/ RH for today...*


Rockin' it Travelers!!!
I wonder if I could "work" the Work too , never had a Bal in this style...


purses & pugs said:


> Sorry for those who already saw this pic in my reveal.. here with my new Ciment mSGH City


That combo is TDF!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> I love the color! Is this sapphire?



Yes it is!...forgot to label hehe


----------



## travelerscloset

Oh you definitely will!!!! Next time we hook up, I'll bring this and I should have OB Work by then also 



rx4dsoul said:


> Rockin' it Travelers!!!
> I wonder if I could "work" the Work too , never had a Bal in this style...
> 
> That combo is TDF!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi *lexis*, I noticed that you're newly registered.  Welcome to tPF! That was a "pictures only" thread so I am answering you here in the "comments" thread... I prefer the Work because it fits a lot.  I find the city to small for my needs. If you carry a lot of things, Work may be the size for you 



lexis105 said:


> Travlerscloset I like that work on you! I am probably gonna get my first bal bag this weekend. I cant decide between a work or city. Which do you prefer? Thanks!


----------



## Deco

Thank you *tokyo* and *rx4dsoul* for the PH oldies looooooooooove.  The longer I've been collecting, the more I gravitate towards the vintage PH bags.  I don't care if they're beat up.  I just love them to pieces.


----------



## BellaShoes

Travelerscloset, your 07 is amazing! That leather!!!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

BellaShoes said:
			
		

> Travelerscloset, your 07 is amazing! That leather!!!!!



Awesome work too Bella! And how sexy is being totally covered up and having that side slit to showcase your leg 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## purses & pugs

rx4dsoul said:


> That combo is TDF!!!



Thank you, I love this feminine and fresh color


----------



## BellaShoes

rx4dsoul said:


> Awesome work too Bella! And how sexy is being totally covered up and having that side slit to showcase your leg



Thank you* rx4dsoul*!!!! I love that skirt  it's fun to show off tights...

*purses & pugs*! I think I missed your ciment, its fab!

*anika!!!* Loving your cypress Velo! The color is so rich. You must have taken her straight out of the box and off to wear!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

anika01 said:


> '10 Cypress Velo in RH (i'm 4'11 for ref)


Gorgeous bag and bag mama!


BellaShoes said:


> For today... 07 Plomb GSH Work... With one of my boys in the background


He's cute! And I love your black on black look!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

Sis!!!! You made the right choice!  I love the way you carry a velo!!!


anika01 said:


> posted this in the my reveal thread too
> '10 Cypress Velo in RH (i'm 4'11 for ref)




Thank you *Bella*!  It's my first chevre and the leather on that pine is buttery soft!  
I must say, I'm in love with your 09 Noix Work!  


BellaShoes said:


> Travelerscloset, your 07 is amazing! That leather!!!!!


----------



## LostInBal

erinrose said:


> I love the "skorts" you´re wearing, they look great on you! Are they from Zara?


Yes, they are! From the new season collect. Thank you dear!


----------



## purses & pugs

*BellaShoes*, thanks Bella and you look fab as always, love your Plomb Work.


----------



## MAGJES

Nanaz ... I love the color of your jacket!  Is it hard to keep clean?


----------



## Nanaz

MAGJES said:


> Nanaz ... I love the color of your jacket!  Is it hard to keep clean?


Thank you. Well it is Beige and light color but i am very anal with all my stuff. You can expect an extra maintenance for any light color cloths or bags but I don't use it every where and every day. It is gorgeous though. My favorite color so far.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

NANAZ the beige jacket is perfect on you, stunning!!


dear  DEL*m      i love your besace ..and *bellaSHOES* , you are    just ...BELLISSIMA


----------



## drati

*Deco*, OMG your black purse again! Must be the softest bag ever. Love it and so nice to see you again. 

*anika01*, your cypress velo is beautiful. This bag really suits you.

*Del*, the besace is such a perfect style on you, cool and practical. Love your new t-shirt on you.

*COL*, love seeing you in your motos. Muscade is beautiful on you.

*Bella*, have been enjoying your pics -- keep them coming. You are the queen of GH works. 

*Nanaz*, the beige moto suits you so well. Great look.

*Aalinne*, always such cool modeling pics. You are such an adventurous, stylish dresser; I always like your pics.


----------



## Nanaz

^^CG and drati thank you. Every one looks great as always.


----------



## hrhsunshine

*CITYOFLIGHT: * You look soooo friggin' cute with your moto!!!  Love how you wear sneakers in so many shots....my kind of gal!


----------



## BellaShoes

purses & pugs said:


> *BellaShoes*, thanks Bella and you look fab as always, love your Plomb Work.



Thank you so much *purse & pugs*!



CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> *bellaSHOES* , you are    just ...BELLISSIMA



Ciao *Chloe*, grazie bella donna!!!! 



drati said:


> *Deco*
> *Bella*, have been enjoying your pics -- keep them coming. You are the queen of GH works.



Thank you so much *Drati*! I do love my Works


----------



## LostInBal

Thank you mon cherie "D"
I'm sooo in luv with all of your gorgeous oldies.. please, keep posting, your colect. is one of the best I've seen here, what about your 06 rouille shopper??. It,s been a long time since, you posted with her, isn't it?


----------



## delmilano

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> NANAZ the beige jacket is perfect on you, stunning!!
> 
> 
> dear  DEL*m      i love your besace ..and *bellaSHOES* , you are    just ...BELLISSIMA



Thanks sweet *F*, i miss your gorgeous mod pics, please post some when you have time.


----------



## delmilano

*Drati* : thanks *D*, you know how much i love the besace style, so practical, hand free.
*aalinne* : love your outfits, they are all bold and stylish. of course, i do love your b bags.
*COL *: good to see your mod pics again *P*, you rock the bal jacket.
*DECO* : Oh my... your pewter black purse is a bal specimen Deco, i am drooling every time i see your mod pics with it.
*P&P *: your new bal is lovely, i like your interior too. simply chic and stylish.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Everyone is looking awesome!!! Love the Jackets and the Besace is so sooo cool! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cityoflight

*drati , hrhsunshine , delmilano.*..Thank you


----------



## drati

aalinne_72 said:


> Thank you mon cherie "D"
> I'm sooo in luv with all of your gorgeous oldies.. please, keep posting, your colect. is one of the best I've seen here, what about your 06 rouille shopper??. It,s been a long time since, you posted with her, isn't it?



Thank you.  Still enjoying my rouille shopper, just haven't been taking many pics lately. It's been summer here, holidays ...  I will try to post more pics again. 

Always love seeing you with all the treasures you managed to hunt down so am happy to see you posting again. So you're still loving your Bals?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Anika, I am loving your Cypress!


----------



## BellaShoes

delmilano said:


> With my charbon besace



Gorgeous Besace! 



cityoflight said:


> moto jacket



Love the color if your Moto!!!! 



aalinne_72 said:


> Uff.. sorry girls, I´m having problems with photobucket  Let´s try it again..
> 
> 08 Anthra work rh



Ahhhh, love your Anthra... I had the same bag, I miss her dearly.



Nanaz said:


> LOVE LOVE my Beige Moto Jacket.



Goooorgeous Nanaz! 



NYCavalier said:


> My BFF with her Black GSH Work



Fabulous! Love the whole look!



aalinne_72 said:


> Repeating 05 black city



Oh.... sweet pile of 05 leather! Your bag is dreamy!



anika01 said:


> my Cypress Velo on a nice NYC day!



Anika, I cannot get enough of your beautiful Cypress!


----------



## Swissflower

Nanaz, love the balenciaga leather jacket on you. Great taste -good looks.


----------



## Nanaz

^^BellaShoes and Swissflower thank you.


----------



## delmilano

BellaShoes said:


> Gorgeous Besace!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color if your Moto!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, love your Anthra... I had the same bag, I miss her dearly.
> 
> 
> 
> Goooorgeous Nanaz!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous! Love the whole look!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.... sweet pile of 05 leather! Your bag is dreamy!
> 
> 
> 
> Anika, I cannot get enough of your beautiful Cypress!



Thanks you belleshoes, you wear the gh work so well.


----------



## BellaShoes

Grazie delmilano!


----------



## travelerscloset

You're so cute Anika!  I love the velo!


anika01 said:


> my Cypress Velo on a nice NYC day!


----------



## rx4dsoul

*aalinne* : Classic! I never get tired of seeing a black city modeled 
*anika* : that velo is PERFECT on you! I am soooo "green" with envy right now:greengrin:
*bella* : the way you style your Noix made me look at this color in a whole new light Bella!


----------



## Julierose

2011 Athracite RGGH city


----------



## rx4dsoul

Julierose said:


> 2011 Athracite RGGH city



Anthra is set-off so nicely against your black outfit Julie...Thanks for sharing this pic...I've always wondered how Anthra looks against black and outside.


----------



## Julierose

rx4dsoul said:


> Anthra is set-off so nicely against your black outfit Julie...Thanks for sharing this pic...I've always wondered how Anthra looks against black and outside.



Thanks so much sweetie! I LOVE this bag. The rose gold is so amazing against the blue/gray color, and it's more beautiful outside in daylight. Glad you like it!!


----------



## LostInBal

drati said:


> Thank you.  Still enjoying my rouille shopper, just haven't been taking many pics lately. It's been summer here, holidays ...  I will try to post more pics again.
> 
> Always love seeing you with all the treasures you managed to hunt down so am happy to see you posting again. So you're still loving your Bals?



Thank you dear 
Of course I still love my bals, will never get tired of these classics/oldies and can not say goodbye to anyone of them, though I´m really tempted by other designer beauties.. I recently purchased a caramel YSL downtown in deerskin and I´m really pleased/in luv with this jewel. Once more have to tell you I admire your perfect oldie bal collect. till death and love so much to see you posting your  gorgeous pics, as well as delmi ones... take care my dear, have a wonderful weekend and better next week!


----------



## LostInBal

Thank you so much dear *delmi*,* Bella* and *rx4dsoul* 

Please, keep posting your beauties, there´s nothing better than seeing our babies in action and our outfit ideas, really!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

OMG Rainbow, that Khaki is beautiful. What a perfect yet different neutral. Love it!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Younna, lovely! Love your pretty coat!


----------



## rx4dsoul

aalinne_72 said:


> Today with one of my most preciated oldie treasure, 04 grey twiggy ph.


I have a deep love for the oldies ! They are the best ! sooo expensive and rare nowadays 


Rainbow127 said:


> My new-to-me 2004 khaki city.


Love khaki!


delmilano said:


> 09 khaki jacket with 03 olive brown hobo


Totally rockin' the Moto chick look


Elsie87 said:


> Black rh City:


There's that cuff that i want hehehe


Younna said:


> Modeling my Gris Poivre City mRGGH for you in Milan last month


Thank you for sharing your lovely pictures Younna!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Justpeachy : I like you whole look, simple but chic casual. And  a lovely smile to go with it 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## BellaShoes

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here is my black city



Gorgeous City... love your Decollettes too 



pzammie said:


> View attachment 1627331



Gorgeous!!! Color? Your home is lovely too!



tejava said:


> Anthracite RGGH Velo, strap shortened by 25cm, my height is 5'.



Fab Velo tejava! Love Anthra with RGGH...


----------



## kiwishopper

tejava said:


> Anthracite RGGH Velo, strap shortened by 25cm, my height is 5'.



Very nicely done!! Glad to see you posting mod pictures!! lol it's about time "A"


----------



## Elsie87

*RX*: Thank you!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Del *M**, I completely missed your sweet comment here, thank you so much 
Just saw your pic with the khaki jacket and olive brown hobo, OMG what a fantastic combo! So rock chick with a cool vintage vibe. 

*aalinne*, love all your pics, you have such a cool and funky style!

*Nanaz*, your beige moto jacket is TDF! Looks lovely on you. 

*Anika*, your Cypress Velo looks great, love this versatile style

*Elise*, love the classic black City and your bracelet is so cool!

*Younna*, love your holiday pics with the gorgeous GP City. 

*justpeachy*, a black City is so classic and goes with everything, you look great.


----------



## delmilano

*rx4dsoul* : thank you for your kind words.
*p&p* : sweet *A* you look fab with the canard jacket and the town. and thanks for your sweet comments, im happy you like the khaki jacket and hobo combo.


----------



## Younna

Thanks guys 

Justpeachy: I love your whole outfit with the purse, you look great!


----------



## travelerscloset

I love your Gris Poivre City and travel photos! I miss Milan... 



Younna said:


> Modeling my Gris Poivre City mRGGH for you in Milan last month


----------



## BellaShoes

purses & pugs said:


> Out and about with my Canard moto jacket and black RGGH Town yesterday



Love your Canard Moto P&P!!!! 



delmilano said:


> 08 black gsh flat clutch



Wow, your black GSH flat clutch is fab!



luciabugia said:


> Bal 'Bordie' City holiday collection 2011
> 
> View attachment 1629565



Love the color lucia!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

delmilano said:


> *p&p* : sweet *A* you look fab with the canard jacket and the town. and thanks for your sweet comments, im happy you like the khaki jacket and hobo combo.



Thank you *M*
Love your FC, this is such a cool and practical clutch!



BellaShoes said:


> Love your Canard Moto P&P!!!!



Thanks Bella Your Higgins jacket is perfect with you leo skirt!


----------



## drati

^^^ Was just about to post exactly the same comments. Love your fc *Del*, looks really great with your jacket. Beautiful. Please take this beauty out a bit more often.

*Bella*, higgins looks great on you. Such a soft colour.


----------



## delmilano

purses & pugs said:


> Thank you *M*
> Love your FC, this is such a cool and practical clutch!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bella Your Higgins jacket is perfect with you leo skirt!



 dearest *A*, the FC is a great style, i like the gsh on black, the leather is distressed and soft, feels so nice in my hand when i grab it. i seldom wear it out of my home though, not safe to walk around in the city with a handheld clutch unfortunately.


----------



## delmilano

drati said:


> ^^^ Was just about to post exactly the same comments. Love your fc *Del*, looks really great with your jacket. Beautiful. Please take this beauty out a bit more often.
> 
> *Bella*, higgins looks great on you. Such a soft colour.



Thanks *D*


----------



## delmilano

BellaShoes said:


> Love your Canard Moto P&P!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, your black GSH flat clutch is fab!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color lucia!!!




Thank you Bellashoes. It's my only gh piece left in my collection. When i see your fab pics with your GH beauties, i regret a little the GH bags i let go.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Dragonette, love your Coq mini Pompon! So cute!


----------



## dragonette

LuvAllBags said:


> Dragonette, love your Coq mini Pompon! So cute!



Thank you dear!


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you *chowlover*! 


chowlover2 said:


> They are both beautiful bags! And look great on you!





Hi *dragonette*!  You're so pretty with your mini pompon


dragonette said:


> Running errands on Monday with Coquelicot Mini Pompon





Hi *luciabugia*! That's one hot Bal!  I hope to own one just like that someday   I love your photo!


luciabugia said:


> Bal 'Bordie' City holiday collection 2011
> View attachment 1629565





*Bella, bella, bella*... you and your Noix Work... simply gorgeous 


BellaShoes said:


> Yesterday on my way to Sausalito with hubby for the day/evening...





Your action shots are always so fun *purses & pugs*!  I love your bals!


purses & pugs said:


> Out and about with my Canard moto jacket and black RGGH Town yesterday





I love the city and shoes pairing *justpeachy*! so chic!


justpeachy4397 said:


> Black city





*tejava*! I love the way you carry your Velo!  Lovely!


tejava said:


> Anthracite RGGH Velo, strap shortened by 25cm, my height is 5'.




I love the color *pzammie*! So fun!


pzammie said:


> View attachment 1627331




Wow! What a great find! Chevre leather!  I love it *Rainbow*!


Rainbow127 said:


> My new-to-me 2004 khaki city. The flash makes her look more green than she really is.


----------



## rx4dsoul

purses & pugs said:


> Out and about with my Canard moto jacket and black RGGH Town yesterday


So many Bal goodies! Love them both 


delmilano said:


> 08 black gsh flat clutch


I love your clutch. And you always style your Bals so well... **sigh**


BellaShoes said:


> Same outfit with my Higgins Moto


Okay, all these scrumptious jackets are sooo making me want one...


luciabugia said:


> Bal 'Bordie' City holiday collection 2011


Oh that color is superfine! 


dragonette said:


> Running errands on Monday with Coquelicot Mini Pompon


Dragonette, you are the Pompon princess ( being way too cute and young to be called a queen ) 


kiwishopper said:


> I was out today wearing Outremer City, are there too many blues in my outfit? lol


Are you kidding? You look stunning and I love the colors you have on...


anika01 said:


> Wearing my velo as cross body.. It's soo long! I have to do something about the straps! Im 4'11


I am sooo wanting a Green Bal...(along with a Bal jacket-which is defo not a sensible idea with the climate here  )


----------



## LuvAllBags

Travelers, love your OB Work! Gorgeous!


----------



## kiwishopper

Thsnks 
Have you gotten yourself a Bal yet?!




rx4dsoul said:


> So many Bal goodies! Love them both
> 
> I love your clutch. And you always style your Bals so well... **sigh**
> 
> Okay, all these scrumptious jackets are sooo making me want one...
> 
> Oh that color is superfine!
> 
> Dragonette, you are the Pompon princess ( being way too cute and young to be called a queen )
> 
> Are you kidding? You look stunning and I love the colors you have on...
> 
> I am sooo wanting a Green Bal...(along with a Bal jacket-which is defo not a sensible idea with the climate here  )


----------



## rx4dsoul

kiwishopper said:


> Thsnks
> Have you gotten yourself a Bal yet?!



Shhhh...Im on a ban this year ( at least that's what I keep telling myself...and sometimes I forget the words ) but I do already have some already ( they dont get much love nowadays )...maybe its time to get them out soon


----------



## dragonette

rx4dsoul said:


> Dragonette, you are the Pompon princess ( being way too cute and young to be called a queen )



Oh you are too kind! 



travelerscloset said:


> Hi *dragonette*!  You're so pretty with your mini pompon



Thank you so much!


----------



## purses & pugs

travelerscloset said:


> Your action shots are always so fun *purses & pugs*!  I love your bals!
> [/B]!



Thank you
Love your OB Work, this color is so beautiful. 



rx4dsoul said:


> So many Bal goodies! Love them both



Thank you so much


----------



## travelerscloset

Thank you* p&p*, *luvAllbags*!  I still can't believe I own an OB! dream come true 


You're so cute sissy!  


anika01 said:


> Wearing my velo as cross body.. It's soo long! I have to do something about the straps! Im 4'11






*kiwi*!!!!!! not to many at all! I love the way the different shades of blue blend together in such a cool outfit!  I love your jeans - what brand is it?



kiwishopper said:


> Travel your OB work is so beautful (but I am drooling over your Dark Red RM MAM, you know that already lol)
> I was out today wearing Outremer City, are there too many blues in my outfit? lol
> 
> More pictures can be found on my blog


----------



## kiwishopper

lol thanks Travel! Jeans are by Levi's ID Curve skinny! Very comfy 




travelerscloset said:


> Thank you* p&p*, *luvAllbags*!  I still can't believe I own an OB! dream come true
> 
> 
> You're so cute sissy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kiwi*!!!!!! not to many at all! I love the way the different shades of blue blend together in such a cool outfit!  I love your jeans - what brand is it?


----------



## luciabugia

Happy Women's Day ladies!




more pictures here http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/03/happy-womans-day.html


----------



## rx4dsoul

luciabugia said:
			
		

> Happy Women's Day ladies!
> 
> more pictures here http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/03/happy-womans-day.html



Lucia , you look lovely! Easy and casual but chic 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

*Dee*: Those Bals look great and you...I especially like the photo with your baby on the beach


----------



## rx4dsoul

smpark said:


> This is my first Balenciaga, I've been dreaming about it since high school and I finally got one has a college grad gift, LOL.. almost after 8 years of longing
> 
> It's the classic city in papyrus!


Welcome! excellent choice for a first bal! Congratulations on graduating, and the Bal  



tcts0312 said:


> my 2009 raisin city
> 
> View attachment 1634144


lovely!


----------



## Dee83

rx4dsoul said:


> *Dee*: Those Bals look great and you...I especially like the photo with your baby on the beach



rx4dsoul~
thank you for the kind words! Just wanted to
share some action shots 
The atlantique city was taken today, first time that bag was used! So not broken in yet


----------



## Dee83

Rx4dsoul~ 
Btw you don't look pregnant, the dress looks great on u!... And the balenciaga first of course!


----------



## Dee83

Smpark~
Your rh city looks great on you! 
Glad you finally got your balenciaga.


----------



## Julierose

Quilted leather jacket, worn today in gorgeous 75 degree NYC weather. 
More photos on my blog xoxo


----------



## angelamaz2

*Dragonette*That cyclamen mini pom pon looks adorable on usuper cute!


----------



## Younna

smpark, you look lovely and so proud of your Balenciaga. The bag suits you perfectly, its a great colour. Enjoy it!!

dragonette, I love your cute pom pom pics and your even cuter smile!


----------



## rx4dsoul

dragonette said:


> Cyclamen Mini Pompon


Another Pompon and such a lovely color...love your pic by the way, you look like a cute doll inside a plastic box at first glance. 


Wanderlust11 said:


> My Part-Time in Glycine and First in Bois de Rose


They are both gorgeous bags! And you've got some legs


----------



## dragonette

angelamaz2 said:


> *Dragonette*That cyclamen mini pom pon looks adorable on usuper cute!





Younna said:


> dragonette, I love your cute pom pom pics and your even cuter smile!





rx4dsoul said:


> Another Pompon and such a lovely color...love your pic by the way, you look like a cute doll inside a plastic box at first glance.



Thank you so much, ladies!


----------



## dragonette

ps *rx4dsoul*, you DO NOT look preggers in that dress. You look awesome!

*Wanderlust* has amazing legs!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Miko, love your Galet!!

Dragonette, too too cute!


----------



## mellowdee

purses & pugs - LOVE your Town and City!  And your bracelet to!  What a great color!  Love the nailpolish too.  Great modeling pics!


----------



## rx4dsoul

dragonette said:
			
		

> ps rx4dsoul, you DO NOT look preggers in that dress. You look awesome!
> !



Thanks D! 
BTW, i do remember you also have (still?) a sorbet pompon, do you still use it now that you also have the cyclamen? 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

*mellowdee*: perfect companion 

*mikomiko*: love the color and hardware combo on that 

*angelastoel*: that color makes me smile to look at it!

*delmilano*: love your outfit! 

*purses & pugs*: lovely!


----------



## dragonette

LuvAllBags said:


> Dragonette, too too cute!



Thanks dear! 



rx4dsoul said:


> Thanks D!
> BTW, i do remember you also have (still?) a sorbet pompon, do you still use it now that you also have the cyclamen?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I do still have it but I don't use it daily. I use it when I travel as a carry-on. It's a great size for that!


----------



## kiwishopper

rx4dsoul said:


> Already Monday in my time-zone and its a First again for work :



The First size looks great on you!!


----------



## Melisande R.

*JulieRose*, you absolutely rock that jacket and that entire look.  Very chic and Big City (love your hair).


----------



## rx4dsoul

jwessels said:


> [
> My first second hand balenciaga twiggy bordeaux love this bag!


It's beautiful and looks sooo good on you. Congratulations. 



kiwishopper said:


> The First size looks great on you!!


Thank you Kiwi!


----------



## Karilove

Ootd with my new bal


----------



## luciabugia

Black City out for tea (haha!  it rhymes!)
More pics on my blog : http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/03/tallest-building-in-world-burj-khalifa.html


----------



## purses & pugs

mellowdee said:


> purses & pugs - LOVE your Town and City!  And your bracelet to!  What a great color!  Love the nailpolish too.  Great modeling pics!



Thank you so much! The Town is my fav style after the City, so cute and versatile



rx4dsoul said:


> *purses & pugs*: lovely!



Thank you! 
Love your pic with the First, you look great!


----------



## designerdiva40

luciabugia said:


> Black City out for tea (haha!  it rhymes!)
> More pics on my blog : http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/03/tallest-building-in-world-burj-khalifa.html



Beautiful pic, you look great with the City


----------



## delmilano

rx4dsoul said:


> *mellowdee*: perfect companion
> 
> *mikomiko*: love the color and hardware combo on that
> 
> *angelastoel*: that color makes me smile to look at it!
> 
> *delmilano*: love your outfit!
> 
> *purses & pugs*: lovely!



Thanks rx, you look very chic with the first style.


----------



## rx4dsoul

purses & pugs said:


> Love your pic with the First, you look great!





delmilano said:


> Thanks rx, you look very chic with the first style.



Thank you both, the First was/is my first Bal love...I let go of an '09 Lilac first because I couldn't handle a light-colored Bbag and now I keep looking at its old pics and mourning. Silly huh? Im not letting this black one go. Ever.


----------



## rx4dsoul

*Cloudzz*...love the whole look.
*alisa2000*...gorgeous color on that
*cityoflight*...bag twin  dont you just love how cute it is? 
*jg bags*...so cute yet so sexy at the same time!!!
*cali_to_ny*...what a lovely blue color...and in the day style! BI is a new blue right? love it!


----------



## Younna

cloudzz: Nothing quite beats a classic black city  You look great!


----------



## cali_to_ny

rx4dsoul said:


> *cali_to_ny*...what a lovely blue color...and in the day style! BI is a new blue right? love it!


Yes is one of the S/S 2012 blues - I love it so much!!  Thanks!!


----------



## sweetk

tokyo... omg so hot! that burgundy tote is tdf. I love your taste in bags, very classic.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Tokyo : what a rare beauty that tote is! 
Melllwdee: that cuff is TDF! I so want one **sigh*** 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Honeylicious

*Tokyo, I love your Eggplant City, such a gorgeous intense color!!!*


----------



## klow-chloe'

Tokyo I absolute love both your Le Dix Totes and i adore your style.
You look very chic there 
You are so lucky to find them


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Tokyo, that Burgundy Tote is YOU all the way: great colour, perfect shape. Looks sharp and casual at the same time. Very stylish!


----------



## hrhsunshine

*TOKYO:*  Love your shots with the LeDix totes and Eggplant!  God, I love your collection!!!  I am inspired to get some v-neck sweaters next fall. I used to wear them with a little white t-shirt underneath...WAY back in high school...I just love the combo with the Bal! Didn't even think it would look so cute.  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Gurzzy

Happy St. Paddy's Day!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Gurzzy said:
			
		

> Happy St. Paddy's Day!!



Is that VG? Perfect! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cityoflight

*rx4dsoul* : yes, its cute and is a perfect size for me .
Oh! Your first looks perfect on you ^_^


----------



## mellowdee

cityoflight - I ADORE how you're rocking that first with Chucks!  Perfect imo.


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh my goodness I have fallen behind!




rx4dsoul said:


> Already Monday in my time-zone and its a First again for work :



I just love your first! 



jwessels said:


> My first second hand balenciaga twiggy bordeaux love this bag!



Oh the leather on your bordeaux is fab!



cloudzz said:


> Quick snapshot of my black city on my way out for a haircut



Ahhhm love your city and your 50/50's!!! 



cityoflight said:


> *black first*





jg bags said:


> instaphoto-1331814891126.jpg
> 
> instaphoto-1331814652003.jpg
> 
> instaphoto-1331827429396.jpg



Great pics, lovin' your black first!



mellowdee said:


> 08 EB City and 11 Coq Cuff!



Oooooooweeeee! Love your EB City! I just grabbed a EB GSH Work a couple weeks back, LOVE!



justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are a couple pics from my new site. I've been neglecting this anthra city.. decided to take it out for some love!



Beautiful photos!



Nanaz said:


> Sanguine RH Work.



Nanaz!!!! Your sanguine is dreamy!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Bella, love your pics! Fab boots, especially love the stud boots!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Bella: omg! Such gorgeous bags! You are the queen of Work 

Nanaz: love that color !

Justpeachy: you look beautiful ! Love your top  

Cityoflight:  thanks bag twinnie. Glad to see anyone enjoying the first as much as I am 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Nanaz

^^*Bella & rx4dsoul* thank you. 
*Bella *you look fab as always. 
*Gurzzy* LOVE your VG Day. 
*Tokyo *that Eggplant City yummm.

*
Every one is looking great with their Bbags. Keep them coming.​*


----------



## BellaShoes

LuvAllBags said:


> Bella, love your pics! Fab boots, especially love the stud boots!



Thank you so much!!! 



rx4dsoul said:


> Bella: omg! Such gorgeous bags! You are the queen of Work



Thank you beautiful! The Work is definitely my favorite size


----------



## Rainbow127

BellaShoes and JustPeachy, you ladies look fabulous in every single picture, love the way you put together outfits! 

Everyone looks awesome!


----------



## BellaShoes

Rainbow127 said:


> BellaShoes and JustPeachy, you ladies look fabulous in every single picture, love the way you put together outfits!
> 
> Everyone looks awesome!



 Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

agalarowicz:  You haven't posted modshots in a while. Very cute casual look!  Stunning PT!


----------



## agalarowicz

hrhsunshine said:


> agalarowicz:  You haven't posted modshots in a while. Very cute casual look!  Stunning PT!



thanks! i've been doing a bit of cheating with celine, but have started missing bal leather!! anthra makes me so happy


----------



## hrhsunshine

agalarowicz said:


> thanks! i've been doing a bit of cheating with celine, but have started missing bal leather!! anthra makes me so happy



LOL! We all try to cheat but we still keep coming back to Bals!


----------



## BellaShoes

Wow, agalarowicz, your Anthra RGGH is stunning!


----------



## lolitablue

Here is my Friday outfit at work!! Black Agneu GRGH City:








J Brand Jeans
Scarf and white t-shirt from H & M
Tommy Shoes


----------



## BellaShoes

Simplicity to the highest form of fabulousness! Bravo Lolita!


----------



## lolitablue

BellaShoes said:


> Simplicity to the highest form of fabulousness! Bravo Lolita!


 
Bella!!!

I need to bring the *aqua *baby out to play!!!


----------



## bag'hem all

Tokyo dear Just saw your Bal super rare gems! Didn't know they even existed. It's a great find, like digging for gold and finding one. And you didn't only find gold, you found the best of brood. congratulations! And your Eggplant is not to be excluded of course.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Agalorowicz : you look gorgeous rocking your Bal 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Julierose

Wore my black Moto Jacket out today 
















More photos on my blog post here: 
http://www.thefashionminx.com/my-boyfriend-just-got-featured-on-channel-ny1/


----------



## rx4dsoul

BellaShoes said:


> Today.... My 07 Plomb GSH Work


Bella your Work photos are always so enabling...I am so dying to try one after seeing how your rock them 


Elsie87 said:


> Anthra PT with GSH:


Lovely Elsie! I know you have an amazing Bal collection and am always glad to see you workin' them 


bag'hem all said:


> *Glycine mRGGH PT*


Too much eye candy for my poor eyes to take!


awkwardgirl said:


> I am so very excited! Here is a picture of my very first Balenciaga - a black besace.


Congratulations! it's beautiful


----------



## bag'hem all

rx4dsoul said:


> Bella your Work photos are always so enabling...I am so dying to try one after seeing how your rock them
> 
> Lovely Elsie! I know you have an amazing Bal collection and am always glad to see you workin' them
> 
> Too much eye candy for my poor eyes to take!
> 
> Congratulations! it's beautiful



Thanks *rx4dsoul* appreciate it.


----------



## French75

great pictures ladies !!
*Justpeachy*, I love the whole look !! Flare jeans+weekender are gorgeous, totally my style too


----------



## justpeachy4397

French75 said:


> great pictures ladies !!
> *Justpeachy*, I love the whole look !! Flare jeans+weekender are gorgeous, totally my style too



Thanks French!  I love these jeans.. so comfy... have been trying to track them down in a darker wash!


----------



## Dee83

Justpeachy~ 
I just have to say your pictures of you and your bals look great! And you always look so cheery!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Dee83 said:


> Justpeachy~
> I just have to say your pictures of you and your bals look great! And you always look so cheery!



aw thanks dee!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Justpeachy : awesome werkender look  love the jeans!

Angelamaz: the Sorbet is stunning and you are gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## klow-chloe'

*Agalarowicz* &#8211; oh my god for a second I thought Nicky Hilton&#8217;s pic.  You look amazing babe.  Great shot by the way, loving it 
*BellaShore *&#8211; Love the look!
*Justpeachy* -  I love your whole look , gorgeous.
*Elsie84* &#8211; Beautiful anthra and outfit.
*bag&#8217;hem all *&#8211; Amazing Amazing mod shots as always.  You make me drool over the Coq RGGH city. How can I miss this beauty    and the Glycine is so pretty.  The images on HG does not do this beauty justice 
*Awkwardgirl* &#8211; Look really cool ther 
*eveautumn* &#8211; so artistic shot 
*angelamaz2* &#8211; You look smoking hot there!  Love the Sorbet and the Blue Cobalt jeans 
*NYCavalier* &#8211; Very pretty sweetie.


----------



## angelamaz2

Thank u *rx4dsoul, klow-chloe*


----------



## rx4dsoul

jwessels said:


> my balenciaga twiggy bordeaux after i treated the leather!



You look gorgeous! And that twiggy looks absolutely like it was made for you.


----------



## jwessels

rx4dsoul said:


> You look gorgeous! And that twiggy looks absolutely like it was made for you.


 
Hi there..aah thank you so much for the kind comment 
im now loving and enjoying my twiggy so much!
Apriciated the words!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Pinky *A* *great to see mod shots from you again sweetie! 
I love the way you fixed the fading issues with this bag, the "tie dye" look is pretty cool


----------



## Pinkydream

purses & pugs said:


> *Pinky *A* *great to see mod shots from you again sweetie!
> I love the way you fixed the fading issues with this bag, the "tie dye" look is pretty cool



Dearest A thank you so much for your kind words Yes I sprayed pink leather dye on the yellowed parts. I thought this looks better than the yellow.

I am so very happy for you that you are the proud mommy of your beautiful son. You are such a cool and stylish mommy!!


----------



## Kristinanathali

Great thread!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

kiwishopper said:


> OB RH City accidentally matching my shoes today lol
> More pictures are on my blog



OB is such a rich beautiful orange Kiwi....and I adore the opaque tights and colored pumps look!


----------



## travelerscloset

Wow! Looking great rx!  I love the entire ensemble!   


rx4dsoul said:


> Used my black First as an evening bag a couple of nights ago for my birthday dinner


----------



## Chooi Lynn

Black City RH in Milan


----------



## Chooi Lynn

Seigle City RH


----------



## purses & pugs

Pinkydream said:


> Dearest A thank you so much for your kind words Yes I sprayed pink leather dye on the yellowed parts. I thought this looks better than the yellow.
> 
> I am so very happy for you that you are the proud mommy of your beautiful son. You are such a cool and stylish mommy!!



Yes I am a proud mama! Thanks so much sweet *A*


----------



## rx4dsoul

Chooi Lynn said:
			
		

> Seigle City RH



Great shots, lovely model! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Chooi Lynn

Thank you RX42Soul


----------



## kiwishopper

rx4dsoul said:


> OB is such a rich beautiful orange Kiwi....and I adore the opaque tights and colored pumps look!



Haha thanks my friend 
You use your black first so well too!! It's a great alternative to an evening bag!


----------



## agalarowicz

klow-chloe' said:


> *Agalarowicz*  oh my god for a second I thought Nicky Hiltons pic.  You look amazing babe.  Great shot by the way, loving it
> *BellaShore * Love the look!
> *Justpeachy* -  I love your whole look , gorgeous.
> *Elsie84*  Beautiful anthra and outfit.
> *baghem all * Amazing Amazing mod shots as always.  You make me drool over the Coq RGGH city. How can I miss this beauty    and the Glycine is so pretty.  The images on HG does not do this beauty justice
> *Awkwardgirl*  Look really cool ther
> *eveautumn*  so artistic shot
> *angelamaz2*  You look smoking hot there!  Love the Sorbet and the Blue Cobalt jeans
> *NYCavalier*  Very pretty sweetie.



thank you!!!


----------



## agalarowicz

BellaShoes said:


> Wow, agalarowicz, your Anthra RGGH is stunning!


thanks!! so nice to have the chance to take her out!


rx4dsoul said:


> Agalorowicz : you look gorgeous rocking your Bal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



thank you!!


----------



## French75

*Cali to NY*, lovely bag !! It's funny my BF loves J Crew too, he took me with me to the Soho store in NYC last time to show me how great the clothes are


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dragonette : cute and pretty as ever like your bag ! 

Purses&pugs : your son is adorable and soo cute !

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## dragonette

rx4dsoul said:


> Dragonette : cute and pretty as ever like your bag !



Thank you dear! You look awesome too for your birthday dinner! Happy belated birthday!


----------



## artsygirl

purses & pugs said:


> Canard moto jacket & Bal sunnies at an outdoor cafe (not a very good pic of the jacket though)


P&P, that is such a cute pic of u and ur son! I love his starry outerwear! Adorable... You look great as welll of course!


----------



## cali_to_ny

French75 said:


> *Cali to NY*, lovely bag !! It's funny my BF loves J Crew too, he took me with me to the Soho store in NYC last time to show me how great the clothes are


Thank you* French*!  Mine is definitely an east coast preppy guy so J Crew is his regular "uniform". LOL


----------



## Balvert

purses & pugs, your baby is so adorable!! Wish I can give him a big cuddle


----------



## Pinkydream

Dear A ( P&P ) don't worry about they jacket in the pic, your cute and adorable son and you steal the show anyways Your son is such a lovely boy and already very stylish, love his stars hoodie. I almost forgot your Bal sunnies, they are fantastic!! Do they have a style number or name;?


----------



## purses & pugs

rx4dsoul said:


> Purses&pugs : your son is adorable and soo cute !



Thank you and happy belated birthday!!



artsygirl said:


> P&P, that is such a cute pic of u and ur son! I love his starry outerwear! Adorable... You look great as welll of course!



Thank you so much! It's not easy to dress a little baby in the climate I live in (this time of year the temperatures very a lot) but I try my best



Balvert said:


> purses & pugs, your baby is so adorable!! Wish I can give him a big cuddle



Aww you're sweet, thank you very much



Pinkydream said:


> Dear A ( P&P ) don't worry about they jacket in the pic, your cute and adorable son and you steal the show anyways Your son is such a lovely boy and already very stylish, love his stars hoodie. I almost forgot your Bal sunnies, they are fantastic!! Do they have a style number or name;?



Haha you're too sweet *A* Felix' starry outfit has only been used a couple of times and is soon too small, he grows so fast!!
Unfortunately I don't know the name of the sunnies but I took a pic of the number on the inside:


----------



## rx4dsoul

*Dragonette , P&P* : Thank you both


----------



## Pinkydream

purses & pugs said:


> Thank you and happy belated birthday!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! It's not easy to dress a little baby in the climate I live in (this time of year the temperatures very a lot) but I try my best
> 
> 
> 
> Aww you're sweet, thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> Haha you're too sweet *A* Felix' starry outfit has only been used a couple of times and is soon too small, he grows so fast!!
> Unfortunately I don't know the name of the sunnies but I took a pic of the number on the inside:



Thank you so much for the info dearest *A* That is very helpful


----------



## purses & pugs

Pinkydream said:


> Thank you so much for the info dearest *A* That is very helpful



Just glad to help


----------



## rx4dsoul

Scoobiesmomma: that Sang velo is hot!!! And yup, havent noticed a CGH velo so far til now...'thanks for sharing !

NYC : your girls look fab in their mod pic! Cute 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

*MrsJStar* : the pink metallic is so pretty!!!, but Im always on the fence when it comes to metallics, I'd be in constant fear of them loosing the metal finish.
*BalenciagaPlaneT*: beautiful City and you look gorgeous on a postal run!


----------



## MrsJstar

rx4dsoul said:


> *MrsJStar* : the pink metallic is so pretty!!!, but Im always on the fence when it comes to metallics, I'd be in constant fear of them loosing the metal finish.
> *BalenciagaPlaneT*: beautiful City and you look gorgeous on a postal run!


Rxdsoul~ Ya, it was pretty but I totally agree..not sure how the bag would break-in!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

MrsJstar said:
			
		

> Rxdsoul~ Ya, it was pretty but I totally agree..not sure how the bag would break-in!!



I agree! Aside from losing the sheen, I wonder about that too...and the large number of metallics on sale by RDC begs an answer to that question. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## dragonette

*BalenciagaPlaneT* - Hey Kristie! Long time no see! You look awesome and I love your blog! Your cookies look amazing... If I lived in NYC I would be ordering from you!


----------



## travelerscloset

Looking great *rx*!  



rx4dsoul said:


> '07 Marine Twiggy
> 
> 
> 
> Yaikks! Just realized I'm hogging this page LOL Sorry guys


----------



## rx4dsoul

travelerscloset said:


> Looking great *rx*!



Thank you Travelers!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

dragonette said:


> *BalenciagaPlaneT* - Hey Kristie! Long time no see! You look awesome and I love your blog! Your cookies look amazing... If I lived in NYC I would be ordering from you!



thank you!!!  yes, I have been lurking in chanel lol...

I ship my cookies across the entire US


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

rx4dsoul said:


> *MrsJStar* : the pink metallic is so pretty!!!, but Im always on the fence when it comes to metallics, I'd be in constant fear of them loosing the metal finish.
> *BalenciagaPlaneT*: beautiful City and you look gorgeous on a postal run!



thanks!!!!

makes the daily grind feel a little better haha!


----------



## dragonette

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> thank you!!!  yes, I have been lurking in chanel lol...
> 
> I ship my cookies across the entire US



How about Asia?


----------



## saira1214

Princessbal, I love your pants!! May I ask where you got them???


----------



## PrincessBal

saira1214 said:


> Princessbal, I love your pants!! May I ask where you got them???



I got them from H&M!! Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

PrincessBal said:
			
		

> I got them from H&M!! Thanks!



Nice! I'll be on the lookout for them!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Aalinne : that lilac is lovely 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Jira

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Ummmm here's me and my dark night hip...planking on a park bench (was part of a scavenger hunt and though you bal pf'ers would get a laugh!!!).



 LOVE this picture!! Most stylish planker ever.


----------



## Anna_525

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Ummmm here's me and my dark night hip...planking on a park bench (was part of a scavenger hunt and though you bal pf'ers would get a laugh!!!).


I found this funny as well! 
Is the scavenger hunt in Central Park? We did one at the Natural History Museum and we have pictures of us looking like weird folks jumping up and down or dancing around a globe, etc.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Jira said:


> LOVE this picture!! Most stylish planker ever.



heheheh 



Anna_525 said:


> I found this funny as well!
> Is the scavenger hunt in Central Park? We did one at the Natural History Museum and we have pictures of us looking like weird folks jumping up and down or dancing around a globe, etc.



this was one downtown (union sq area) but yes, I looked like a total weirdo all day!!!!


----------



## Anna_525

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> heheheh
> 
> 
> 
> this was one downtown (union sq area) but yes, I looked like a total weirdo all day!!!!




I'm imagining it to be the one by the dog park in front of Nordstrom Rack (because of the bushes behind the bench). LOLOLOL I would die laughing if I were asked to do that!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ladylu1 said:


> Me and my WORK SHG Black Cherry ....more photos in my blog


Awesome "butts" ! Yup! Plural hehehe



BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Ummmm here's me and my dark night hip...planking on a park bench (was part of a scavenger hunt and though you bal pf'ers would get a laugh!!!).


LOL
Hope it didnt take long to scavenge you...


----------



## artsygirl

French75 said:


> my new to me 2003 Red Weekdender


French, that weekender is so cute on you! Looks great!


----------



## louien

lucy_liu71 said:


> it went perfectly with her outfit for the day
> 
> even chichi  bal


----------



## lvcrml

*lucy_liu71  
*

now my yorkie definetely needs a mini as well  or his mommy meeeeee!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=392159*lucy_liu71*

Too...damned...funny!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

French75 : you look great in the photos, and the weekender actually looked "cute" . The color is to die for!

Lucy_liu : that is the most adorable photo ive ever seen! My shihtzu is in absolute doggie envy! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## French75

Thanks ladies !!! Maybe it's just me, but the old weekenders look smaller than the recent weekenders that I've tried on in stores...



rx4dsoul said:


> French75 : you look great in the photos, and the weekender actually looked "cute" . The color is to die for!
> 
> Lucy_liu : that is the most adorable photo ive ever seen! My shihtzu is in absolute doggie envy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





artsygirl said:


> French, that weekender is so cute on you! Looks great!


----------



## Honeylicious

*luciabugia, your black city looks very saturated, very nice, what year is it?? *


----------



## cupcakegirl

*lucy_liu71:

OMG!!!  How adorable!!!*


----------



## Younna

French75, you look fantastic! And so European


----------



## Balvert

*Lolakitten,* I love love love your rose bruyere city. Can't wait for my town rggh to arrive.


----------



## delmilano

*French75* : Oh my gosh *B* you got this HG of yours It looks wonderful on you and i see that you are back to nyc again. Lucky you.


----------



## delmilano

French75 said:


> Thanks ladies !!! Maybe it's just me, but the old weekenders look smaller than the recent weekenders that I've tried on in stores...



I feel that way too, maybe it's because the oldies weekenders are more slouchy, there's absolutely something about the slouch and the leather that makes them look smaller and not as bulky as the recent ones.


----------



## rx4dsoul

*Lolakitten* : your bag is beautiful! And your baby is so cute


----------



## French75

Younna said:


> French75, you look fantastic! And so European



Thank you so much  The other day someone in the US told me that he knew I was French just looking at me for 1 second  I still need to understand how he can do that 





delmilano said:


> *French75* : Oh my gosh *B* you got this HG of yours It looks wonderful on you and i see that you are back to nyc again. Lucky you.




Hi *M* !! Thanks a lot !! How crazy it was to find the 03 red city and 2 months later the 03 red WE !! They are truly to die for!!  Now time for some closet cleaning


----------



## mere girl

French75 said:


> Thank you so much  The other day someone in the US told me that he knew I was French just looking at me for 1 second  I still need to understand how he can do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi *M* !! Thanks a lot !! How crazy it was to find the 03 red city and 2 months later the 03 red WE !! They are truly to die for!!  *Now time for some closet cleaning*


  that sounds exciting!


----------



## delmilano

French75 said:


> Hi *M* !! Thanks a lot !! How crazy it was to find the 03 red city and 2 months later the 03 red WE !! They are truly to die for!!  Now time for some closet cleaning



Crazy and lucky indeed one 03 red then another within 2 months.


----------



## tamadi

Traveling to France with my anthracite city!!!Its my first ever designer bag and I will hold on to it forever


----------



## hrico3943

looovveee!!!


----------



## Honeylicious

tamadi said:


> Traveling to France with my anthracite city!!!Its my first ever designer bag and I will hold on to it forever


*so cute.  Is it mini GH??*


----------



## lolakitten

Balvert said:


> *Lolakitten,* I love love love your rose bruyere city. Can't wait for my town rggh to arrive.



Thanks! Oh! Can't wait to see it in Town!



rx4dsoul said:


> *Lolakitten* : your bag is beautiful! And your baby is so cute



Thank you


----------



## tamadi

Honeylicious said:
			
		

> so cute.  Is it mini GH??



Yes you are right =)


----------



## rx4dsoul

ShivaDiva : that is a gorgeous bag and you look great 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Shivadiva

rx4dsoul said:


> ShivaDiva : that is a gorgeous bag and you look great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Thank you 
It's my favourite bag for summer


----------



## fionarcat

Shivadiva said:


> Thank you
> It's my favourite bag for summer


 
That bag has summer written all over it, it looks great with your jeans.


----------



## Livia1

*hrhsunshine*, how gorgeous are you?!
You are rocking that EC


----------



## hrhsunshine

Livia1 said:


> *hrhsunshine*, how gorgeous are you?!
> You are rocking that EC



Girl! Thank you! Have to take advantage of the rare occasion to get out of my mommy duds sometimes and play dress-up


----------



## cupcakegirl

hrhsunshine said:


> Girl! Thank you! Have to take advantage of the rare occasion to get out of my mommy duds sometimes and play dress-up



*S*, you are one hot mama!!!  Love the whole outfit, you look fabulous!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

cupcakegirl said:


> *S*, you are one hot mama!!!  Love the whole outfit, you look fabulous!!!



*S* Thank you sweetie!!  It was fun to dress up!  Even got to use my SPANX!!  I was a walking sausage link!


----------



## cupcakegirl

hrhsunshine said:


> *S* Thank you sweetie!!  It was fun to dress up!  Even got to use my SPANX!!  I was a walking sausage link!



*WHATEVER!!! * You look beautiful!!!
So glad you still have little miss sanguine... c'mon, gotta keep some of your kryptonite, right?


----------



## hrhsunshine

cupcakegirl said:


> *WHATEVER!!! * You look beautiful!!!
> So glad you still have little miss sanguine... c'mon, gotta keep some of your kryptonite, right?




Thanks girl!  Yes, I HAD to keep JUST one Sanguine. Made sense since I was selling all my clutches.  I HAD to keep the sanguine clutch.  So glad I kept her.


----------



## artsygirl

hrhsunshine said:


> One of my rare mod shots.  Got to attend a fundraiser last night so got dressed up in my Alexander Wang dress, Vince Camuto bootie/heels, and Miss Sanguine GSH EC.
> 
> Sold 3 of my 4 beautiful clutches recently. So glad I kept my sweet little sanguine ec



OMG! Hrh, you look FAB!!! What a great dress! Looooves it! Love ur Sanguine clutch with that outfit. Love ur booties too! I guess I love everything!


----------



## hrhsunshine

artsygirl said:


> OMG! Hrh, you look FAB!!! What a great dress! Looooves it! Love ur Sanguine clutch with that outfit. Love ur booties too! I guess I love everything!



Awww...Artsy!  Thank you sweetie!  I enjoyed dressing up.  Got to take out my beloved Sanguine EC.  Poor little thing just sits in her dustbag for most of the time.   I have had that dress for MONTHS and finally had an occasion to wear it.  THANK GOD FOR SPANX!!!!  Totally love Vince Camuto!!! HOT shoes and I was actually SO comfortable in them.  The leather was like butter!!! Actually could put some Bals to shame!


----------



## artsygirl

hrhsunshine said:


> Awww...Artsy!  Thank you sweetie!  I enjoyed dressing up.  Got to take out my beloved Sanguine EC.  Poor little thing just sits in her dustbag for most of the time.   I have had that dress for MONTHS and finally had an occasion to wear it.  THANK GOD FOR SPANX!!!!  Totally love Vince Camuto!!! HOT shoes and I was actually SO comfortable in them.  The leather was like butter!!! Actually could put some Bals to shame!



Ummm...you so DON'T need Spanx girl! I want those Vince Camuto's! Those are indeed HOT! And they're comfy? I need those right now!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

artsygirl said:


> Ummm...you so DON'T need Spanx girl! I want those Vince Camuto's! Those are indeed HOT! And they're comfy? I need those right now!!!



LOL! Thanks girl...but having 2 kids definitely left me with looseness and padding I didn't have before...need to keep things neat and tidy 

WHAT could possibly have made these killer heels even better?????  They were on CLEARANCE!!!  You gotta check out the site.  CUTE stuff!


----------



## artsygirl

hrhsunshine said:


> LOL! Thanks girl...but having 2 kids definitely left me with looseness and padding I didn't have before...need to keep things neat and tidy
> 
> WHAT could possibly have made these killer heels even better?????  They were on CLEARANCE!!!  You gotta check out the site.  CUTE stuff!



Oh maaan, I hear you on the looseness front after two kids! Eek! 

I will def check out that site...my wallet is gonna be so empty!


----------



## fionarcat

Ladies, just want to say that you all look GORGEOUS with your Bals.


----------



## lolitablue

fionarcat said:


> Ladies, just want to say that you all look GORGEOUS with your Bals.


 
I totally agree!! What a bunch of beautiful, classy ladies!!!


----------



## luciabugia

Today took out the Gris Poivre.  She's getting softer! Yay! Picture from my blog entry today   Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## candlemist

How the goatskin looks on me.


----------



## rx4dsoul

luciabugia said:
			
		

> Today took out the Gris Poivre.  She's getting softer! Yay! Picture from my blog entry today   Thanks for letting me share!



Love your look! The blazer is lovely too 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rx4dsoul

candlemist said:
			
		

> How the goatskin looks on me.



Such a pretty color! Perfect on you 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## tamadi

Me today =] Wearing orange dotted top, rolled up navy pants, leather wedges, bracelets and ring.


----------



## drati

*AuntieMame*, I love how your red first pops in your pictures, it looks great on you.

*Del*, another cool picture, you wear Balenciaga so effortlessly well! Love it.


----------



## lolitablue

Checking in to let you know guys that you all look amazing with your BBags!!!

I am rocking my Black City today and feel like a million bucks!!

Stay pretty, gorgeous ladies!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

lovin' all the new photos ladies!!!
Seeing some *gorgeous blacks especially the 05 oldie*...bright happy yellows....
...*delmilano* you rock a moto jacket like no other!
...*aprillsrin* : you are cuter than your cartoon 
...*travelers* : youve got two of my fave things , a Bal and an RM!!! I know this is the Bal forum but again, that RM magenta croc MAM outshines the work (guys dont shoot me please)


----------



## azsun

Me & 2010 Canard Town, RH

Taken at:
Vermillion Bay/Cypremort Point State Park, Louisiana


----------



## aprillsrin

rx4dsoul said:


> lovin' all the new photos ladies!!!
> Seeing some *gorgeous blacks especially the 05 oldie*...bright happy yellows....
> ...*delmilano* you rock a moto jacket like no other!
> ...*aprillsrin* : you are cuter than your cartoon
> ...*travelers* : youve got two of my fave things , a Bal and an RM!!! I know this is the Bal forum but again, that RM magenta croc MAM outshines the work (guys dont shoot me please)



Thank You!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Delmilano: such lovely Twiggy bagsiii I love the twiggy, got only one and I love it to bits


----------



## rx4dsoul

butterfly_baby said:


>



Oh the whole look is sublime! The bracelet, Zara studded thongs and the black RH city with the simple dress...you totally nailed this look


----------



## butterfly_baby

rx4dsoul said:


> Oh the whole look is sublime! The bracelet, Zara studded thongs and the black RH city with the simple dress...you totally nailed this look



Oh wow what a compliment  thank you so much )


----------



## designerdiva40

First outing with my new DV City & I love this colour & pleased I decided to get her 

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## delmilano

rx4dsoul said:


> Delmilano: such lovely Twiggy bagsiii I love the twiggy, got only one and I love it to bits



Thanks rx4dsoul, the twiggy is one of my fav bal styles. i have this grey and a 07 black, find them really easy to carry.


----------



## delmilano

luciabugia said:


> Today took out the Gris Poivre.  She's getting softer! Yay! Picture from my blog entry today   Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 1690085



Love gris poivre, it's such a gorgeous color.


----------



## delmilano

drati said:


> *AuntieMame*, I love how your red first pops in your pictures, it looks great on you.
> 
> *Del*, another cool picture, you wear Balenciaga so effortlessly well! Love it.



Thanks my friend


----------



## boarbb

designerdiva40 said:


> First outing with my new DV City & I love this colour & pleased I decided to get her
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


DV with GGH is gorgeous!! It looks stunning on you!!!!!


----------



## kringey

Me and my Anthra GGH work..


----------



## hunniesochic

kringey said:
			
		

> Me and my Anthra GGH work..



Pretty!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## hunniesochic

delmilano said:
			
		

> Love gris poivre, it's such a gorgeous color.



Classy!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Neo007

ehemelay said:


> '12 Anthracite RH Kraft
> 
> (heading for the airport)





Neo007 said:


> Wow, I love everything about your outfit and style, including your nail polish!!!!!!!!!! I think I need a Kraft now... Wonder if it will make me look as stylish when I travel, but I'm afraid it may just not be enough



Just wanted to repost this here, as I just realized that I mistakenly posted in the "pictures only" thread. 

I'm really sorry about posting in the wrong thread In the first place - I got carried away by my enthusiasm, yet again


----------



## rx4dsoul

ehemelay said:


> '12 Anthracite RH Kraft


First time to see one in a mod shot...i thought it was a weekender at first! Thanks E 


purses & pugs said:


> And one more with BL SGH TT bracelet and baby


Looks like you had a great time...love the pictures and the Bals especially the bracelet..thank you for sharing


----------



## rx4dsoul

kringey said:


> Me and my Anthra GGH work..



You look fabulous, love the outfit.


----------



## Machick333

From today . More pics on blog


----------



## purses & pugs

rx4dsoul said:


> Looks like you had a great time...love the pictures and the Bals especially the bracelet..thank you for sharing



Thank you so much We had a great time, Barcelona is a lovely city.


----------



## kringey

Another mod pics of my anthra ggh work..


----------



## delmilano

*Kiwishopper* : love your OB city and the matching boots. lovely color.
*ehemelay* : you make me fall in love with the kraft, this style looks so great on you..
*p&p* : dear *A*, you look stunning under the barcelona sun with your cute baby.


----------



## amandacasey

Love the anthra ggh work!

l also like the girl with the black ggh pt- love your style!!! cute cartoon drawing too!


----------



## purses & pugs

delmilano said:


> *Kiwishopper*
> *p&p* : dear *A*, you look stunning under the barcelona sun with your cute baby.



Thank you *M*, we had a great time in this lovely city


----------



## lolakitten

just1morebag said:


> me out n about w/ my new to me,,, emaculate conditon,,,tomatoe work rh!!!! LOVE!!!
> 
> & at home sporting her new crystal skull gosh i love this bag!!!!!



Great bag - love the colour!



Jenny Lauren said:


> My Galet Giant City with Silver Hardware.



Love your outfit - cute!!


----------



## just1morebag

thanx lolakitten!!


----------



## Balvert

just1morebag said:


> me out n about w/ my new to me,,, emaculate conditon,,,tomatoe work rh!!!! LOVE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & at home sporting her new crystal skull  gosh i love this bag!!!!!



Wow, look at the leather and color saturation, love your bag 

2010 RH City[/B][/FONT][/QUOTE]



lolakitten said:


> Shopping w/ RB City



*lolakitten,* your pic of RB city drew me in to RB and I must say again, I'm so in love with this combo. Subtle & chic!



Honeylicious said:


> *me in Bangkok with my FW 2010 RH City*



*Honeylicious,* Black City is so versatile and with that leather you've got , makes it double joy seeing it.


----------



## Honeylicious

Balvert said:


> Wow, look at the leather and color saturation, love your bag
> 
> *Honeylicious,* Black City is so versatile and with that leather you've got , makes it double joy seeing it.



hi Balvert, thanks~  the 2nd pic isn't a really clear pic..
hey, how do you actually quote the message and still can reply on the comments thread??


----------



## Honeylicious

Jenny, I love your overall look~ very pretty!!


Jenny Lauren said:


> My Galet Giant City with Silver Hardware.


----------



## Balvert

Honeylicious said:


> hi Balvert, thanks~  the 2nd pic isn't a really clear pic..
> hey, how do you actually quote the message and still can reply on the comments thread??



Oh, I was trying to figure out earlier as well .  Finally, what I did was to make a cut (from photo thread) and paste (the quote) into this thread.  No sure if there is any shorter method though.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Honeylicious said:


> *me in Bangkok with my FW 2010 RH City*


I looove your photos, definitely Bal in action! thanks for sharing...looks like you had a grand time 


just1morebag said:


> me out n about w/ my new to me,,, emaculate conditon,,,tomatoe work rh!!!! LOVE!!!


That is insanely gorgeous color and leather in a bag! 


angelastoel said:


> me and my borrowed RGGH City, I traded B-bags with a friend for one week (she now has my taupe city), so now I have this beauty!!!!


Sounds like so much fun! What a great idea
Love the hat and boots outfit btw


----------



## just1morebag

Thanx *Balvert* &* rxdsoul *


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Honeylicious said:


> Jenny, I love your overall look~ very pretty!!



Thank you so much *Honeylicious*!!!


----------



## Jenny Lauren

lolakitten said:


> Love your outfit - cute!!



Thank you *Lolakitten*!!


----------



## Honeylicious

Balvert said:


> Oh, I was trying to figure out earlier as well .  Finally, what I did was to make a cut (from photo thread) and paste (the quote) into this thread.  No sure if there is any shorter method though.


oh, thanks~ it sounds a lot easier..
I managed to get it work by "multi quote" the post, then go to the comment post, click reply in advance and it'll prompt me with the selected post..


----------



## designerdiva40

This gorgeous bag gets very neglected so thought I'd take her out to play today.


----------



## amandacasey

Designer Diva- Gorgeous work!!!!


----------



## designerdiva40

amandacasey said:


> Designer Diva- Gorgeous work!!!!



Thanks lovely.......she is a little beauty & doesn't get enough love


----------



## designerdiva40




----------



## amandacasey

OMG that is so adorable!!!!!


----------



## BRITT

Designerdiva, your chihuahua is ssooo cute, perfect fit for your sang. Adorable.


----------



## designerdiva40

First outing with the gorgeous Papyrus PT


----------



## smally

Your PT looks fab on you K. I think you might have found a new perfect bag


----------



## designerdiva40

smally said:


> Your PT looks fab on you K. I think you might have found a new perfect bag



Thanks Honey


----------



## Balvert

imlvholic said:


> I'm so in love w/ this color combo right now... DV GRH CITY...



I love it, it looks both casual and chic.


----------



## imlvholic

Balvert said:


> I love it, it looks both casual and chic.



Thank you.


----------



## jennie_iva

Here is my 2012 black velo in mini rggh. Love the adjustable strap. For reference i'm 5'4" and this is the last hole of the strap.


----------



## jennie_iva

jennie_iva said:
			
		

> Here is my 2012 black velo in mini rggh. Love the adjustable strap. For reference i'm 5'4" and this is the last hole of the strap.



Sorry posted in the wrong thread. Hihi.


----------



## jayne01

Anthra Velo:


----------



## sharilie

jayne01 said:
			
		

> Anthra Velo:



I love you shirt! Can you tell me what brand it is? Thanks!


----------



## jayne01

sharilie said:
			
		

> I love you shirt! Can you tell me what brand it is? Thanks!



Thank you! It's Haute Hippie, I love their t's and sweatshirts...


----------



## Susan Lee

imlvholic said:


> I'm so in love w/ this color combo right now... DV GRH CITY...




 Ok love your bag but WOW so dig your shoes! What brand are they? So perfect!


----------



## imlvholic

Susan Lee said:


> Ok love your bag but WOW so dig your shoes! What brand are they? So perfect!



Thanks Susan, the shoes are from MARNI.


----------



## amandacasey

something about balenciagas and guns just doesn't do it for me (ref. shooting range picture) lol but nice city nonetheless


----------



## Susan Lee

imlvholic said:


> Thanks Susan, the shoes are from MARNI.



I thought they might be! Thanks dear!


----------



## designerdiva40

Vert Poker City........This might be going back but thought it would be good to post a mod pic for any one that's considering this colour.


----------



## cupcakegirl

*Honeylicious-*
You look FAB!!!  Super cute dress and love the bag, of course!!!


----------



## Honeylicious

glamourdoll. said:


> Me with my RH Blue Lavande city



*Amazing color~ I like it better than DV *


----------



## Honeylicious

cupcakegirl said:


> *Honeylicious-*
> You look FAB!!!  Super cute dress and love the bag, of course!!!


thank you cupcake :kiss:


----------



## glamourdoll.

Honeylicious said:


> *Amazing color~ I like it better than DV *



Thank you


----------



## PurseLoveSF

My new Giant Hip in Outremer


----------



## designerdiva40

Out shopping with my new Vert Poker City


----------



## rx4dsoul

designerdiva40 said:


> Vert Poker City........This might be going back but thought it would be good to post a mod pic for any one that's considering this colour.



You couldnt have found a better way to wear the VP! It. Is. Gorgeous.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

CaptainMandy, I love your style ! So relaxed


----------



## Pollie-Jean

MissLaraDL, great color ! I wish i would own a velo too..


----------



## rx4dsoul

CaptainMandy said:


> Although have several brands, but BAL still b my favo. Black city on me..
> 
> 
> View attachment 1737331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1737332





kiwishopper said:


> Anthracite Cith with RGGH at the Palace of Arts in San Fransisco, more pictures are on my blog





mlacsamana said:


> Here's my B-Bag City RGGH in Papyrus at Universal Studios Singapore! =D





designerdiva40 said:


> Shopping with Vert Poker City.





Charlie.v11 said:


> Today with my twiggy (but I don't know the name of the color :s)





tearsintokyo said:


> more photos here
> 
> Balenciaga 2012 Anthracite City





MissLaraDL said:


> Shopping afternoon and introdicing my Velo to the world!!!!





bag'hem all said:


> It's nice to be back and seeing all of your lovely bbags &#128525;





ganis_r said:


> lov it..this is my firs b bag..balenciaga day classic with olive colour
> 
> hopefully i can get my pt..hihihi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1743474
> 
> 
> View attachment 1743486





barkcheejai said:


> With my Black City golden hardware taken at Guildford, UK



LOVE the bags, love the outfits,love the views and love the beautiful smiles!!!
:coolpics:


----------



## drati

*Jenny Lauren*, your seigle city looks gorgeous. I like the whole look.


----------



## Charlie.v11

rx4dsoul said:


> LOVE the bags, love the outfits,love the views and love the beautiful smiles!!!
> :coolpics:



Thank you, that's sweet of you


----------



## designerdiva40

Love this colour so much.....VP City


----------



## BRITT

designerdiva40 said:


> Love this colour so much.....VP City



I am glade you decided to keep it, VP is gorgeous on you. You are the living proof on how versatile it is


----------



## designerdiva40

BRITT said:


> I am glade you decided to keep it, VP is gorgeous on you. You are the living proof on how versatile it is



Thanks sweetie......I really adore this colour although its not for every one but I am one of those that like to be noticed & VP certainly gets attention


----------



## Harper Quinn

designerdiva40 said:


> Vert Poker City........This might be going back but thought it would be good to post a mod pic for any one that's considering this colour.



I love the VP on you!! What a great colour!


----------



## designerdiva40

Harper Quinn said:


> I love the VP on you!! What a great colour!



Aaaah thanks sweetie x


----------



## Pollie-Jean

*drati*, so cool


----------



## scoobiesmomma

pixiejenna said:


> Nothing fancy just running errands today. . .


I love that you posted this pic... This is a typical day for me, very low key, casual & most always in flip flops! Bals are so versatile, and seeing yours as such is great!


----------



## pixiejenna

scoobiesmomma said:


> I love that you posted this pic... This is a typical day for me, very low key, casual & most always in flip flops! Bals are so versatile, and seeing yours as such is great!



Thanks! I'm a total jeans and tee kind of girl. Luckily I my works dress code is fairly liberal/casual so I almost never "dress up" lol.


----------



## drati

Pollie-Jean said:


> *drati*, so cool



Thank you Pollie-Jean.


----------



## rx4dsoul

drati said:


> Thank you Pollie-Jean.



Loving the jacket and messenger bag! So cool and edgy


----------



## drati

rx4dsoul said:


> Loving the jacket and messenger bag! So cool and edgy



Thanks rx4soul.


----------



## drati

*giorgiataz*, great pictures, love all your colourful bags on you.


----------



## zzinggs

lovely pictures, keep posting them.


----------



## travelerscloset

The Bal looks great!  I love the jacket and the bangle too!


ehemelay said:


> '12 Anthracite RH Kraft
> 
> 
> 
> (heading for the airport)


----------



## designerdiva40

Having a Rock Chick day with bicker boots that you can't see & my new Bal jacket plus I dug my black bity out of the dust bag......really don't use this beauty enough but she matches the jacket perfectly.


----------



## rx4dsoul

designerdiva40 said:
			
		

> Having a Rock Chick day with bicker boots that you can't see & my new Bal jacket plus I dug my black bity out of the dust bag......really don't use this beauty enough but she matches the jacket perfectly.



Awesome!


----------



## drati

*designerdiva40*, the quilted looks GREAT on you. I like the whole combo and wish I could see the biker boots too. Would you post a pic of your boots too please?


----------



## designerdiva40

I can't take off my new jacket......just love it & obsessing about the next one


----------



## rx4dsoul

ceedoan said:


> my very first bal! 08 PM City w/ GSW



Oh Cee...it's gorgeous!
Congrats and welcome to Bal.


----------



## ceedoan

rx4dsoul said:


> Oh Cee...it's gorgeous!
> Congrats and welcome to Bal.



RX!!  i'm IN! and i'm already looking for my second  oh and btw, i'm also expecting 2 bags from another designer we both love.....


----------



## drati

Del, your black moto is wearing in so beautifully and I love the pop of the yellow with it.


----------



## rx4dsoul

*delmilano*: I adore your jacket!!! Loving the pop of neon btw 
*jazzeye* : lovely Bbag for a lovely owner  Congrats on  your first Bal!


----------



## rx4dsoul

ceedoan said:


> RX!!  i'm IN! and i'm already looking for my second  oh and btw, i'm also expecting 2 bags from another designer we both love.....



It's a lovely first choice Cee! it's really gorgeous Lovin' the foodie shot too...truly Cee style, hope to get more like it from you  and
Hope you find that second one soon and wow...2 more! ( from RM? ) you are on a roll girl!:worthy:


----------



## ceedoan

rx4dsoul said:


> It's a lovely first choice Cee! it's really gorgeous Lovin' the foodie shot too...truly Cee style, hope to get more like it from you and
> Hope you find that second one soon and *wow...2 more! ( from RM? ) you are on a roll girl!:worthy:*


 
no, actually AW!!!   i rapidly bought RM's (like 6 or 7 in last month) and recently sold 6 RM's (yeah crazy i know!) to help fund those 2 and an upcoming HG bag from yet another designer....  been wanting one of these for almost 2 years and never took the plunge.... but soon!!!


----------



## prettychinadoll

designerdiva40 said:


> i can't take off my new jacket......just love it & obsessing about the next one



you are so pretty!!


----------



## SassyStrawberry

My Mangue Velo in mSGH


----------



## prettychinadoll

I love the yellow color!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

I'm in love with your top, can you please tell me where it's from? Thanks. =)


imlvholic said:


> Coquelicot City


----------



## ppinkiwi

*jazzye*: That color!! You look so chic, I adore the b&w and red combo. You're making me question whether or not Rubisse is my favorite Bal red!


----------



## imlvholic

scoobiesmomma said:


> I'm in love with your top, can you please tell me where it's from? Thanks. =)



Thanks, that's from the Zara sale.


----------



## MulberryBoy

SassyStrawberry said:


> My Mangue Velo in mSGH



I am loving this Mangue colour


----------



## melhon

Hi ladies, I got hooked on the B City bags from looking at all your pictures and went and bought one.  However, not sure if it's because of my small frame and shoulder width, I find the bag is not comfortable to wear at all.  I cannot keep the bag on my shoulder!  The bag is just constantly slipping off my shoulder either using the rounded double handle or the shoulder strap.  I notice that a lot of your modeling pictures are with you holding the bag by the handles in the hand instead of the shoulders.  Do you girls find it slipping off like I do or is it that I never realized my shoulder is just too slanted...?  I love the bag a lot.  It's so stylish but I really prefer wearing a bag on my shoulder...


----------



## rx4dsoul

melhon said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, I got hooked on the B City bags from looking at all your pictures and went and bought one.  However, not sure if it's because of my small frame and shoulder width, I find the bag is not comfortable to wear at all.  I cannot keep the bag on my shoulder!  The bag is just constantly slipping off my shoulder either using the rounded double handle or the shoulder strap.  I notice that a lot of your modeling pictures are with you holding the bag by the handles in the hand instead of the shoulders.  Do you girls find it slipping off like I do or is it that I never realized my shoulder is just too slanted...?  I love the bag a lot.  It's so stylish but I really prefer wearing a bag on my shoulder...



Just slide the strap's  shoulder pad down a bit or take it off completely.


----------



## kaikooks

My Giant Rose Gold Part Time


----------



## drati

*benberrybear*, love your dress. Nice bag too.

*CHLOEGLAMOUR*, great to see you here. Your gp is beautiful.

*nicole2730*,  those sandals look hot. Great find.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

drati said:


> *benberrybear*, love your dress. Nice bag too.
> 
> *CHLOEGLAMOUR*, great to see you here. Your gp is beautiful.
> 
> *nicole2730*,  those sandals look hot. Great find.


 thank you bella *D* how are you??  gris poivre is a great neutral


----------



## delmilano

*CHLOEGLAMOUR* : dear *F*, happy to see your mod pic again bella. miss you so much. your gris poivre is beautiful, love the dress and shoes too. come stai ?


----------



## delmilano

rx4dsoul said:


> *delmilano*: I adore your jacket!!! Loving the pop of neon btw
> *jazzeye* : lovely Bbag for a lovely owner  Congrats on  your first Bal!




Thanks.  I need bright colors to cheer me up since it's raining all the time where i live.


----------



## madeofdreams

Out shopping in Taipei. I love my Anthracite Maxi Twiggy - it's the perfect travel bag and I dont ever have to fuss about it


----------



## scoobiesmomma

The coloring is beautiful, brings out your amazing blue eyes!!



karolinemk said:


> Taking my new Outremer City out for a walk! I'm so in love with the color



Looks great on you! Love your scarf too! 


ehemelay said:


> It's huge like a Weekender, so I typically use my '12 Anthra RH Kraft as a carry-on bag, but today I had a lot of errands to do and needed to drag nearly a full suitcase-worth of stuff with me... so I carried it as a purse.
> 
> The handle drop is longer than a PT or Weekender; it fits really nicely on my shoulder.  Love this bag!!


----------



## karolinemk

scoobiesmomma said:


> The coloring is beautiful, brings out your amazing blue eyes!!



Thanks!  I was actually thinking about selling it for a while but I'm sooo glad I kept it.


----------



## Honeylicious

madeofdreams said:


> Out shopping in Taipei. I love my Anthracite Maxi Twiggy - it's the perfect travel bag and I dont ever have to fuss about it



looks great on you, the strap length is perfect!! I must get myself one MT


----------



## Pollie-Jean

*@bag in black*, you're looking great with your beautiful City ! It's nice to see you here 
(I wish,I'd be a millionaire)


----------



## madeofdreams

Honeylicious said:
			
		

> looks great on you, the strap length is perfect!! I must get myself one MT



Thanks!! The strap length IS perfect. I love my cities but its difficult to keep the strap on the shoulder not to mention it cannot be carried cross body. You have to get the MT!!! FYI I am about 167cm so it crosses PERFECTLY. dde0a


----------



## drati

ehemelay, love your kraft. And your scarf too, v nice. 

(BTW, just enjoyed reading your blog and I'm with you, I love STRONG coffee too. Most cafes don't make them strong and tasty enough.)


----------



## hrhsunshine

*HONEYLICIOUS: * Love Miss Black City on you. Nothing like the icon!  The leather looks TDF.


----------



## pipou

@madeofdreams: I like it!


----------



## drati

*angelastoel*, really love how you put together the IM jacket, boots and your taupe city with the super cool shorts. Great look.


----------



## Honeylicious

angelastoel said:


> Haven't posted here for awhile (cheated on Celine and Proenza Schouler, but still love my bbags so much!!!!!)



you look great, seems like you got thinner


----------



## angelastoel

Honeylicious said:


> you look great, seems like you got thinner



Thanks, I gradually slimmed down the last year at a very gradual pace, so it is not easily noticed, but when I look at pictures from one year ago I see a big difference!
I discovered about a year ago I really react bad to carbs, since that time I try to replace that for proteins and fat and ever since I feel so much better and get thinner and thinner (I now even start to reach my high school weight, yay!) while I feel like I am eating a lot more fat (checked my cholesterol 2 months ago and it is the level of a professional athlete so eating all that fat like cheese, mayonaise and eggs really makes me healthy) But I also eat a lot of vegetables and fruit.


----------



## sodapop21

*missybal *so cute in this color.


----------



## Honeylicious

angelastoel said:


> Thanks, I gradually slimmed down the last year at a very gradual pace, so it is not easily noticed, but when I look at pictures from one year ago I see a big difference!
> I discovered about a year ago I really react bad to carbs, since that time I try to replace that for proteins and fat and ever since I feel so much better and get thinner and thinner (I now even start to reach my high school weight, yay!) while I feel like I am eating a lot more fat (checked my cholesterol 2 months ago and it is the level of a professional athlete so eating all that fat like cheese, mayonaise and eggs really makes me healthy) But I also eat a lot of vegetables and fruit.


That's the best way to slim down isn't it?  no suffering, no starving..  High school weight~ that sounds so far far away to me!!   If I could lose 5kg I'm happy enough
Probably I should do the same, I tried to cut down my rice intake by half but I still take noodles & bread but  I'm such a carnivore, I'm just not a vegetables/fruits person.  If you said mayonnaise is healthy, I'm gonna  dip it with all kinda veggie then


----------



## angelastoel

Honeylicious said:


> That's the best way to slim down isn't it?  no suffering, no starving..  High school weight~ that sounds so far far away to me!!   If I could lose 5kg I'm happy enough
> Probably I should do the same, I tried to cut down my rice intake by half but I still take noodles & bread but  I'm such a carnivore, I'm just not a vegetables/fruits person.  If you said mayonnaise is healthy, I'm gonna  dip it with all kinda veggie then



It definetly is slow, but the great thing is it stays off. If you are a carnivore it is easy to cut out the carbs. Just eat more meat and less carbs. And the lesser you take, the lesser you want.
(a lot of family members started eating the same after they saw what it did for me, that is already more than one year ago and everybody still eats that way because they feel better and almost everybody has reached their goal weight.
What really helped me is remind myself what I can eat instead of can't.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Markymark7 said:


> Sorry to intrude pretty ladies but I just want to share my BBags so that you could get inspired to get your men one.hehe. I'll post two for the meantime 1) Classique Clip L in Poker Fonce and 2.) Squash S in Dark Night. Enjoy


Welcome welcome!!! 
And thanks for sharing these. You look really good with Bal...might need to steer my brother in this direction!


ehemelay said:


> Nothing beats a Black RH City.  Mine's from S/S '09.





butterfly_baby said:


> 2012 black rh city


Lovely black Cities ladies 


missybal said:


> hope my little mangue city in mGSH could brighten up everyone mood through the midweek...


So pretty for summer!


----------



## Machick333

my grey Velo


----------



## Honeylicious

angelastoel said:


> It definetly is slow, but the great thing is it stays off. If you are a carnivore it is easy to cut out the carbs. Just eat more meat and less carbs. And the lesser you take, the lesser you want.
> (a lot of family members started eating the same after they saw what it did for me, that is already more than one year ago and everybody still eats that way because they feel better and almost everybody has reached their goal weight.
> What really helped me is remind myself what I can eat instead of can't.


Ya, dieting is not my thing, so I ought to eat less and more healthy.  I love sushi, I guess that's when I consume a lot of carbs.. and I tend to eat bread for dinner as I thought it's light but it slim me down. And I think I didn't eat enough right food through the 3 meals, hence my body didn't have enough energy to burn fat and was storing fat instead.  So I decided to start eat more healthy (if I can),  like veggie and egg, probably gonna start steam fish for dinner   We have to make it as our lifestyle, wish me luck!!


----------



## angelastoel

Honeylicious said:


> Ya, dieting is not my thing, so I ought to eat less and more healthy.  I love sushi, I guess that's when I consume a lot of carbs.. and I tend to eat bread for dinner as I thought it's light but it slim me down. And I think I didn't eat enough right food through the 3 meals, hence my body didn't have enough energy to burn fat and was storing fat instead.  So I decided to start eat more healthy (if I can),  like veggie and egg, probably gonna start steam fish for dinner   We have to make it as our lifestyle, wish me luck!!



It is really resetting your mind and body. You have to feel grateful to have the knowledge what you can eat and that you can lose weight without being hungry, but with choosing the right things. (like when eating sushi, eat only the sashimi) I already helped several family members reaching their goal weight and so far they all have kept is off for one year (which is the moment you can say you lost the weight, anything before one year is temporary) I have seen my mother gaining and loosing 8 kg's every several months and to see her now eating more than she actually did and have a balanced weight is amazing! (she even has to watch out she doesn't lose more, she loves it! hehe)
But if you really set your mind to it you can definitely do it!


----------



## Markymark7

rx4dsoul said:


> Welcome welcome!!!
> And thanks for sharing these. You look really good with Bal...might need to steer my brother in this direction!
> 
> Thank you. I posted more pics to convince you ladies more. hehe


----------



## hrhsunshine

Markymark7 said:


> rx4dsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome welcome!!!
> And thanks for sharing these. You look really good with Bal...might need to steer my brother in this direction!
> 
> Thank you. I posted more pics to convince you ladies more. hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARKYMARK7! Those Bals looks fabulous on you!!  Unfortunately, American men are too uptight and insecure with their manhood to carry "bags".  Such a shame, there is so much American men can do to be more stylish but they often just say it's "too gay" or something....so the majority will remain looking like unstyled neanderthals while you guys in the rest of the world strut around looking oh so chic!
Click to expand...


----------



## travelerscloset

You and your Bals look great *Markymark*!  



Markymark7 said:


> For those who doubt the power of a Balenciaga bag on a guy, here's some pics of my nylon and camel leather Black Folder from the Fall/Winter 2010 collection (see http://world.balenciaga.com/en_US/s...s/men/travel/balenciaga-folder_804451816.html). So ladies, it is time to have your men carry a bbag.


----------



## drati

*bittenbythebag*, your blue jean is a beauty. Love your new shoes too.


----------



## tearsintokyo




----------



## tickledmepink

SassyStrawberry said:


> My Mangue Velo in mSGH



Love the colour!


----------



## Honeylicious

butterfly_baby said:


> love my black 2012 city more and more



*and it's looking more and more beautiful~ *


----------



## Balvert

dragonette said:


> The traveling Pompons!
> 
> 1) Sorbet regular PP as my flight bag.
> 
> 2) Black MPP for rainy days.
> 
> 3) Rose Thulian MPP for beautiful days.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1840168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1840169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1840170




Wow *dragonette*, you always look so good with your MPs


----------



## lealepuma

tearsintokyo said:


>


love!


----------



## lealepuma

Machick333 said:


> my grey Velo


amazing bag!


----------



## dragonette

Balvert said:
			
		

> Wow dragonette, you always look so good with your MPs



Thanks babe!


----------



## missybal

sodapop21 said:


> *missybal *so cute in this color.


thanks sodapop21!


----------



## shelzbags

Originally Posted by yoyotomatoe   
Me and my 07 Plomb city heading out to lunch.  

yoyo, you and your bag look great--it's so fun to put faces to the names.


----------



## Tallulah187

My 2006 City Hanging out with me:


----------



## Tallulah187

Sorry! Wrong spot!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

*LEXIA1157:*  Gorgeous CITY!!! I have a friend who doesn't get it either.  Part of her problem is that she doesn't understand why I would spend $$$ on a bag that no one recognizes or knows is expensive.   That's not the reason for buying and wearing a Bal.  It's just about the bag!


----------



## luckyblackdress

:urock:





hrhsunshine said:


> *LEXIA1157:*  Gorgeous CITY!!! I have a friend who doesn't get it either.  Part of her problem is that she doesn't understand why I would spend $$$ on a bag that no one recognizes or knows is expensive.   That's not the reason for buying and wearing a Bal.  It's just about the bag!




This is exactly the way I feel about most things. I like to have nice things, but not just so that (whoever) can know that I have nice things. I like them for ME!


----------



## luckyblackdress

jayne01 said:


> Anthra Velo:



its amazing how different the color looks in the top picture from the bottom. I love it


----------



## JollyJoJo




----------



## l3elove

*Me with my Bal pompon  SGGH and triple tour bracelet RGGH 
 both in black. 

I've been a Bal addict for 3 years and now I'm planning to buy a work. But I'm just about 5'5" ..afraid that it won't work for me.*


----------



## Honeylicious

aprillsrin said:


> with the lovely rose bruyere



*oh, both of you look amazing~ love RB~ 
*


----------



## aprillsrin

Honeylicious said:
			
		

> oh, both of you look amazing~ love RB~



Thanks for your kind words  have you decided yet?


----------



## Susan Lee

oOChuChuOo said:


> I  my Black RGGH City too much!




Love your shoes! Who makes them may I ask??


----------



## scoobiesmomma

aprillsrin said:


> with the lovely rose bruyere



Beautiful picture! I am in LOVE with your gorgeous bag!!


----------



## aprillsrin

scoobiesmomma said:


> Beautiful picture! I am in LOVE with your gorgeous bag!!



Thank You So much!


----------



## Honeylicious

aprillsrin said:


> Thanks for your kind words  have you decided yet?


yes... i'm filling up the mail order form...   rose gold PT


----------



## oOChuChuOo

Susan Lee said:


> Love your shoes! Who makes them may I ask??


 
Hi Susan Lee  Thanks, its by Gripz - a Singapore brand >> www.*gripz*shoes.com/


----------



## PearlyGS460

tearsintokyo said:


>


 
Beautiful bag & you wear it well.



Machick333 said:


> my grey Velo


 
This color is spectacular.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

*swhao907*, you're looking great ! Beautiful bag and outfit


----------



## swhao907

Pollie-Jean said:


> *swhao907*, you're looking great ! Beautiful bag and outfit


thanks.


----------



## aprillsrin

Honeylicious said:
			
		

> yes... i'm filling up the mail order form...   rose gold PT



You got her! Congrats!  Look lovely on you


----------



## Honeylicious

aprillsrin said:


> You got her! Congrats!  Look lovely on you


*thank you~ ur RB enabled me~!! *


----------



## Dearest girl

Gorgeous.


----------



## sparkleshine

Machick333 said:


> my grey Velo



Lovely outfit! I love those pretty pastels, they work together so well!


----------



## 3angels907

Machick333 said:


> my grey Velo


Nice outfit! Specially the velo...Do u find velo too big for everyday use?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Hanging out with my city and fave drink!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

With Charbon going to meet our wedding photographer!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Debating on this....love this color!!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> With Charbon going to meet our wedding photographer!



Very chic casual!


----------



## rx4dsoul

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> Debating on this....love this color!!!!



What's the color MJ...Coq or Rose T ?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

rx4dsoul said:


> Very chic casual!



Thanks girl!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

rx4dsoul said:


> What's the color MJ...Coq or Rose T ?


 
Hi!!  It's the rose thulian.  I went today to look at the cassis but this color made my heart skip a beat.  Still debating if I should take the plunge.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hi!!  It's the rose thulian.  I went today to look at the cassis but this color made my heart skip a beat.  Still debating if I should take the plunge.



Hgbagsonline.com is having a huge bal blowout sale. Bags are already reduced and with coupon code 4bal200 you get an additional $200 off and free shipping worldwide! 

Yes take the plunge!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hgbagsonline.com is having a huge bal blowout sale. Bags are already reduced and with coupon code 4bal200 you get an additional $200 off and free shipping worldwide!
> 
> Yes take the plunge!!!


 
I know!!  I was going to purchase it from ******.  I emailed Erica and she said they are sold out of the city in rose thulian.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

HeartMyMJs said:


> I know!!  I was going to purchase it from ******.  I emailed Erica and she said they are sold out of the city in rose thulian.



OH NO!! I'm sorry . Well I still think you should take the plunge! It's a really pretty pink .


----------



## HeartMyMJs

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> OH NO!! I'm sorry . Well I still think you should take the plunge! It's a really pretty pink .



Thank you!  I will wait and see if Erica gets them. Otherwise I might have to purchase it at the boutique. I would rather get it from Erica since I can some money.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> With Charbon going to meet our wedding photographer!



You look great!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

HeartMyMJs said:


> You look great!!



Thank you


----------



## Martsina

ChuChuOo : we have the same b bag!! I love black bbags with rggh!!!


----------



## Machick333

3angels907 said:


> Nice outfit! Specially the velo...Do u find velo too big for everyday use?


 
thanks i like ot lug around a lot of stuff....so no. But i'm also tall (almost 5'9) so the bag doesnt feel too big. I remember when i first got it i did think it was kinda big...but ig ot used to it


----------



## oOChuChuOo

Martsina said:


> ChuChuOo : we have the same b bag!! I love black bbags with rggh!!!


 
Hi Martsina! Yes we have  Show us your modelling photos! Lovely bag you have there!


----------



## soxx

Pix of my blue lavender city in action. It's hard to capture the shade purple.


----------



## soxx

Machick333 said:
			
		

> my grey Velo



This is such a nice shade of grey! May I know which season was it from or the name?


----------



## hrhsunshine

*HONEYLICIOUS:*  You look wonderful with your BR PT!!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Aqua GGH City


----------



## CeePee08

Machick333 said:


> my grey Velo



Lovely!


----------



## .pursefiend.

yoyotomatoe said:


> Aqua GGH City


 
i absolutely love this!!!  the color is beautiful.
what shoes are you wearing?


----------



## CeePee08

SassyStrawberry said:


> My Mangue Velo in mSGH



Nice color!


----------



## .pursefiend.

PurseLoveSF said:


> My new Giant Hip in Outremer


 

is this a new style? i have never seen this before.. i love it!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

.pursefiend. said:


> i absolutely love this!!!  the color is beautiful.
> what shoes are you wearing?


Thank you. They are Jessica Simpson Waleo in Mustard.


----------



## Caramelita

justpeachy4397 said:


> So many gorgeous photos on here.. you ladies look straight out of a magazine!
> Here's my black city today



This is one gorgeous bag!  What year is it from?


----------



## justpeachy4397

Caramelita said:


> This is one gorgeous bag!  What year is it from?



Thank you! I don't remember exactly, but I think it might be a 2009. Don't hold me to that though


----------



## Machick333

soxx said:


> This is such a nice shade of grey! May I know which season was it from or the name?


 
hi! sorry just saw this now. I bought it last winter . sorry dont know the name of the colou r


----------



## t_lo

kiwishopper said:


> More golden leaves with anthracite rggh city, more pictures are on my blog



gorgeous!


----------



## kiwishopper

t_lo said:


> gorgeous!



Thank you very much!!


----------



## ysl1905

designerdiva40 said:


> First outing with my new DV City & I love this colour & pleased I decided to get her
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


love the colour of your bag!


----------



## Bridgit66

ysl1905 said:


> love the colour of your bag!


 
Wow what a stunner!!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Out with my Aqua bal and new MK watch!


----------



## Nanaz

yoyotomatoe said:


> Out with my Aqua bal and new MK watch!



Hey there. LOVE the Aqua on you. Fab.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Nanaz said:


> Hey there. LOVE the Aqua on you. Fab.



Thanks girl...and I actually played with the thought of selling it. I can't seem to let her go so have decided to keep her


----------



## Nanaz

yoyotomatoe said:


> Thanks girl...and I actually played with the thought of selling it. I can't seem to let her go so have decided to keep her


No don't let her go. She is beautiful. Now i am thinking of not selling my Blue Lagon. This is the second time i change my mind about this color. What do you think? some how i don't like the Classic City on me but be honest. 
Excuse the laundry basket in the background.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Nanaz said:


> No don't let her go. She is beautiful. Now i am thinking of not selling my Blue Lagon. This is the second time i change my mind about this color. What do you think? some how i don't like the Classic City on me but be honest.
> Excuse the laundry basket in the background.



Honestly I think it looks great on you. Of course I would prefer it more with G21 but I really don't think it looks as bad on you as you think it does. I think it really just takes some getting used to since you are used to G21. I have come to the conclusion if you are debating back and forth about it, you really don't want to let it go. It really is a stunning colour! You may regret it. Now that's the truth coming from a friend


----------



## Nanaz

yoyotomatoe said:


> Honestly I think it looks great on you. Of course I would prefer it more with G21 but I really don't think it looks as bad on you as you think it does. I think it really just takes some getting used to since you are used to G21. I have come to the conclusion if you are debating back and forth about it, you really don't want to let it go. It really is a stunning colour! You may regret it. Now that's the truth coming from a friend


Thank you friend. I am keeping it for now. It looks awesome with Fall colors. You are right. It is too gorgeous and i will regret it later on and mine has the best leather.:okay:


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Nanaz said:


> Thank you friend. I am keeping it for now. It looks awesome with Fall colors. You are right. It is too gorgeous and i will regret it later on and mine has the best leather.:okay:



Yay! No prob hun..that's what I'm here for .


----------



## hrhsunshine

Nanaz said:


> No don't let her go. She is beautiful. Now i am thinking of not selling my Blue Lagon. This is the second time i change my mind about this color. What do you think? some how i don't like the Classic City on me but be honest.
> Excuse the laundry basket in the background.



Nanaz, I think the color looks fabulous on you!  RH City looks great.  Goes perfectly with the more relaxed outfits in your modshots. Good to have the variety in styles and hw.


----------



## hrhsunshine

*PIXIEJENNA:*  LOVE the Black GRH on you!  The LV charm is perfect to dress her up too.  The little bling is just enough to break up all the black but not too much.  SUPERB!   BTW, my handles feel less dry now.  They feel more normal to me.  How are yours doing?


----------



## hrhsunshine

*HONEYLICIOUS: * Loving Miss RB!!!  You look so cute with the girly bag, skinny jeans, and the ballet flats.  Very fem!


----------



## Nanaz

hrhsunshine said:


> Nanaz, I think the color looks fabulous on you! RH City looks great. Goes perfectly with the more relaxed outfits in your modshots. Good to have the variety in styles and hw.


Thank you darling. It is a keeper for now.


----------



## Honeylicious

hrhsunshine said:


> *HONEYLICIOUS: * Loving Miss RB!!!  You look so cute with the girly bag, skinny jeans, and the ballet flats.  Very fem!



TQ sun!! That's actually my lazy day work outfit.. lol


----------



## dster1

Nanaz said:


> No don't let her go. She is beautiful. Now i am thinking of not selling my Blue Lagon. This is the second time i change my mind about this color. What do you think? some how i don't like the Classic City on me but be honest.
> Excuse the laundry basket in the background.



I think it looks great on you! It's something different and it pops!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Honeylicious said:


> TQ sun!! That's actually my lazy day work outfit.. lol



I wish MY lazy day outfits looked that cute!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Out with my Charbon City GGH! Oh how I love my bals!


----------



## Nanaz

yoyotomatoe said:


> Out with my Charbon City GGH! Oh how I love my bals!


Awesome.


----------



## Nanaz

dster1 said:


> I think it looks great on you! It's something different and it pops!



Thank you. The color is beautiful.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Nanaz said:


> Awesome.


That is the cutest emoticon EVER!


----------



## Nanaz

yoyotomatoe said:


> That is the cutest emoticon EVER!



Isn't he cute? He is jammin. You look great. You are so tiny girl. Every thing looks great on you.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Nanaz said:


> Isn't he cute? He is jammin. You look great. You are so tiny girl. Every thing looks great on you.


Thanks hun


----------



## drati

*GLOSSIE*! So nice to see you here. And what an entrance! Love rouille, love your boots, love your picture -- very cool. Don't put her away for too long, OK?


----------



## drati

*Kiwi*, I forgot to comment on your last picture. Love this more casual outfit. The jacket is cool with jeans and the bag of course.


----------



## glossie

*drati*! hi! thanks for your comment! i think it's longer than 2 years i last used rouille! :shame: hope you're doing well!


----------



## drati

glossie said:


> *drati*! hi! thanks for your comment! i think it's longer than 2 years i last used rouille! :shame: hope you're doing well!



Oh, you've got to take her out more often glossie. Such a great looking bag. I still have rouille in my house too, still love the colour. Good here, thanks, hope you're well too. Are you still enjoying your Bals?


----------



## drati

*Dragonette*, so great to see a Paris pic with your beautiful pompom and moto.


----------



## hrhsunshine

*YOYOTOMATOE:*  You and Charbon look awesome together.  LOVE our Bals!!!

*HONEY:*  Your man wears it very very well!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

hrhsunshine said:


> *YOYOTOMATOE:*  You and Charbon look awesome together.  LOVE our Bals!!!
> 
> *HONEY:*  Your man wears it very very well!



Thanks girl! Bbag girls fo sho


----------



## Myblackbag

Travelerscloset, I love your top in this photo.  Where is it from?


----------



## Balvert

Katkashmir said:


> Here's my new 2012 Mini City in Thulian Rose, and a crazy photo of me with my new bag.



Cute ! I love it, can it be lengthened still?


----------



## hrhsunshine

*JOOON:* Love your modshots! They all look amazing on you! Did not know you had another FC...Miss Autumne FC? Atleast you have her left in your collection.


----------



## jooon

^^^ awww sunshine, you're such a sweetheart  this is my first time posting in the modshots thread so i was kinda nervous can you believe it!? tee hee hee...

ahhh... you caught me. i just got this baby (automne FC) last week. i think i went through what you went through when you sold your Black RH City! luckily i managed to fill the (sanguine FC) void in a week! 

final conclusion? everyone needs an FC!


----------



## Honeylicious

Ellapretty said:


> It's been a while since I carried my Sahara first...I only use it if I'm not wearing denim (to prevent color transfer, I'm paranoid!)


*nice outfit~ I love your top! *


----------



## Katkashmir

Balvert said:


> Cute ! I love it, can it be lengthened still?



Thanks - I love smaller bags.  I get a neck ache from carrying heavy handbags or backpacks.  Yes, the strap can be lengthened 2 more inches and than probably about 1.5 inches more if you were to punch additional holes in the strap.


----------



## Ellapretty

Honeylicious said:


> *nice outfit~ I love your top! *



Thanks! I recently purchased it from Express - it's really comfortable


----------



## Balvert

Katkashmir said:


> Thanks - I love smaller bags.  I get a neck ache from carrying heavy handbags or backpacks.  Yes, the strap can be lengthened 2 more inches and than probably about 1.5 inches more if you were to punch additional holes in the strap.



Thanks, *Katkashmir*. I have my heart set on getting the BM in GGH.


----------



## nadja2

I may be out of context here but was hoping for some advice. I'm about 5'3" and currently thinking of getting myself another BBag. Can't decide between the town/city. My problem is I'm not used to holding it/carrying it at the crook of my arm all the time. I have a 2007 first in ivory but I feel that it's too small for me (which is weird considering I don't lug a lot of things in my bag, only essentials like iphone, keys and wallet). I've only carried this bag a handful of time.  Getting back to what I intend to get advice from you ladies.. Which would be a better bag to carry on shoulder, City or Town? I could barely get my first to stay on my shoulder comfortably. TIA.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

nadja2 said:


> I may be out of context here but was hoping for some advice. I'm about 5'3" and currently thinking of getting myself another BBag. Can't decide between the town/city. My problem is I'm not used to holding it/carrying it at the crook of my arm all the time. I have a 2007 first in ivory but I feel that it's too small for me (which is weird considering I don't lug a lot of things in my bag, only essentials like iphone, keys and wallet). I've only carried this bag a handful of time.  Getting back to what I intend to get advice from you ladies.. Which would be a better bag to carry on shoulder, City or Town? I could barely get my first to stay on my shoulder comfortably. TIA.



Hi there welcome to tpf. This is kind of the wrong thread for your question but being that you are new I know you can't start your own thread. So I suggest you do some research as there is lots of info in the reference thread of all the types of bal bags and mod shots as well for size reference. The town is smaller then the city, they both have longer straps. My city fits well 
over my shoulders with the handles. Put in some more posts and start a thread, then you can get more advice . Don't want to take away from this thread.


----------



## nadja2

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hi there welcome to tpf. This is kind of the wrong thread for your question but being that you are new I know you can't start your own thread. So I suggest you do some research as there is lots of info in the reference thread of all the types of bal bags and mod shots as well for size reference. The town is smaller then the city, they both have longer straps. My city fits well
> over my shoulders with the handles. Put in some more posts and start a thread, then you can get more advice . Don't want to take away from this thread.



 sorry.. I have been peeking here n there trying to find the best place to post my Q. I found many useful info on the size mostly.. but not in regards to the "fit shoulder comfortably" bit. Maybe I'm new and not familiar with searching in here well.. yet. It doesn't help that there's no bbag store nearby. sniff sniff. I'll take your advice and do more digging around


----------



## yoyotomatoe

nadja2 said:


> sorry.. I have been peeking here n there trying to find the best place to post my Q. I found many useful info on the size mostly.. but not in regards to the "fit shoulder comfortably" bit. Maybe I'm new and not familiar with searching in here well.. yet. It doesn't help that there's no bbag store nearby. sniff sniff. I'll take your advice and do more digging around



Hey hun..np! I would just post your minimum and then you can start a thread. In terms of handles fitting over the shoulder it really depends on the person because the city fits fine over mine but not on others..and then when you add a jacket on top of that it may no longer fit. So what you may need is something with a shoulder strap. Make your 10 posts and start a thread, I would love to give you my input as will all the other girls!


----------



## nadja2

Thanks for your input. I am now frantically posting all over. Psst.. I tried my luck on the chat thread..


----------



## nadja2

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hey hun..np! I would just post your minimum and then you can start a thread. In terms of handles fitting over the shoulder it really depends on the person because the city fits fine over mine but not on others..and then when you add a jacket on top of that it may no longer fit. So what you may need is something with a shoulder strap. Make your 10 posts and start a thread, I would love to give you my input as will all the other girls!



I saw your message on that oh so quite window.. I had no option to respond to your question there  I prefer both handle and sling (me likey options) hehe..


----------



## yoyotomatoe

nadja2 said:


> I saw your message on that oh so quite window.. I had no option on responding to your question  I prefer both handle and sling (me likey options) hehe..



Responded to your post on bbag chat. Let's chat there.


----------



## nadja2

yoyotomatoe said:


> Responded to your post on bbag chat. Let's chat there.



I don't stuff my bags to be honest. Just my essentials i.e. car keys, house keys, wallet, iphone, and some paper junk (small memo pads,receipts, sweets, little nonsense like that). They shouldn't take a lot of room in my bags. I usually carry a Prada hobo/MBMJ hillier on a daily basis. On absolutely casual market days, even my Coach crossbody fits fine. I don't know why but I feel that my first bag is small.. Probably because it's not good in height or something. My wallet is kinda bulky - Burberry Nova flap (I blame this a lot). The hillier is actually big for my needs but I like it because the magnetic thingy helps my oh so horrible habit of not zipping up my bags  PLUS I can use the longer strap.

2 reasons why I have not been utilizing my BB first - I just cannot get used to holding it in my hands/having to carry it like a satchel (I prefer to have my hands free). I can barely get the handles up my shoulders, and stay there. The longer strap isn't that long either so I feel that it looks weird on me if its sitting on my shoulders because then the bag is uncomfortably there at my "love handles".. swaying everywhere as I walk. 2nd reason being the height of the bag, which makes me feel that it's not the right size for me.

**added I just saw your post, will move our chat to chat thread**


----------



## macaroonchica93

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> Out with my Charbon City GGH! Oh how I love my bals!



Cute outfit


----------



## yoyotomatoe

macaroonchica93 said:


> Cute outfit



Thank you


----------



## alvintallado

hi can u authenticate this balenciaga city rh for me? thnaks soo much!
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151125069347862.451872.523342861&type=3


----------



## yoyotomatoe

alvintallado said:


> hi can u authenticate this balenciaga city rh for me? thnaks soo much!
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151125069347862.451872.523342861&type=3



After posting this same thing in 10 different threads I am glad you found the authenticate this thread. But you need to follow the correct format when making your post. The first page has instructions on how to properly do this. GL!


----------



## alvintallado

yoyotomatoe said:


> After posting this same thing in 10 different threads I am glad you found the authenticate this thread. But you need to follow the correct format when making your post. The first page has instructions on how to properly do this. GL!



oh im sorry ok ill wait for the bag to arrive so i can take clearer pics thanks!


----------



## WildPinkFairy

Me and my cassis city last night


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Taking out my Rose Thulian for a spin!


----------



## cfca22

HeartMyMJs said:


> Taking out my Rose Thulian for a spin!



Love it


----------



## HeartMyMJs

cfca22 said:
			
		

> Love it



Thanks hun!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Using it again today!


----------



## drati

HeartMyMJs said:


> Taking out my Rose Thulian for a spin!
> 
> View attachment 1975995



Such a beautiful colour. It looks great with your blues.


----------



## drati

*Kiwi*, I love this combo. What a great coat, and your boots are cool too. Oh, and the bag of course ....


----------



## HeartMyMJs

drati said:
			
		

> Such a beautiful colour. It looks great with your blues.



Thank u!!


----------



## trancequeen

Hello! This is me and my beloved officier PT


----------



## drati

trancequeen said:


> Hello! This is me and my beloved officier PT



Love how officier looks against black. Cool picture.


----------



## trancequeen

drati said:


> Love how officier looks against black. Cool picture.



Thanks drati!


----------



## marc1268

PT Cumin MRGGH






Work Sanguine GGH


----------



## yoyotomatoe

marc1268 said:


> PT Cumin MRGGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work Sanguine GGH



I love GGH!!!


----------



## cfca22

marc1268 said:


> PT Cumin MRGGH
> 
> Work Sanguine GGH



Beautiful x3


----------



## pursegirl789

marc1268 said:


> PT Cumin MRGGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work Sanguine GGH


Pretty!!!


----------



## marc1268

Another shot with my Sanguine GGH

*Thank"s Pursegirl789, cfca22, yoyotomatoe*


----------



## steph22

Taking my giant city out today


----------



## marc1268

Noir work GGH


----------



## macaroonchica93

kath00 said:
			
		

> PT GGH in Papyrus.



Cool outfit


----------



## CC collection

love to see all the nice balenciaga bags... you guys make me tempting to get my 1st balenciaga.  But i have no idea which to get.  Balenciaga part time rose gold giant 12 in black or city pinkish color with silver giant 12??  Please help!!!!!


----------



## atlantis123

CC collection said:


> love to see all the nice balenciaga bags... you guys make me tempting to get my 1st balenciaga.  But i have no idea which to get.  Balenciaga part time rose gold giant 12 in black or city pinkish color with silver giant 12??  Please help!!!!!


get pink city if u r going for somethin fun and adventurous... as for black u should get it if u r planning to use for work or if u r a subtlely dressed person


----------



## yoyotomatoe

marc1268 said:


> Noir work GGH





steph22 said:


> Taking my giant city out today
> 
> View attachment 1984545



Loving all these G21 beauties!


----------



## Isaviv

Rouge theatre 2005 city - starting to fall in love again with this perfect bal red . 




Coquelicot midday 2012 great intense red . And a size that you can just throw everything in . Great for travelling !


----------



## drati

Isaviv said:


> View attachment 2008036
> 
> 
> Rouge theatre 2005 city - starting to fall in love again with this perfect bal red .
> 
> View attachment 2008038
> 
> 
> Coquelicot midday 2012 great intense red . And a size that you can just throw everything in . Great for travelling !



Isaviv, you look amazing with your two red beauties. I esp love the rouge theatre, such a beautiful red. 

Please also post your pictures in the photos only thread so more people will see them.


----------



## CC collection

atlantis123 said:


> get pink city if u r going for somethin fun and adventurous... as for black u should get it if u r planning to use for work or if u r a subtlely dressed person


thanks so much... Will really think about it...


----------



## xxCJLYNxx

Out with my first Bal bag in Jacinthe


----------



## atlantis123

Happy shopping at Marina Bay Sands with POKER FONCE and JACYNTHE!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

xxCJLYNxx said:


> Out with my first Bal bag in Jacinthe





atlantis123 said:


> Happy shopping at Marina Bay Sands with POKER FONCE and JACYNTHE!



You two are too cute! Love the pics and you both look great with your bals.


----------



## atlantis123

yoyotomatoe said:


> You two are too cute! Love the pics and you both look great with your bals.


Thanks for your compliments...  we love your posts too!


----------



## cmdfsu

Here is my first Bbag!! I got it a few months ago but finally got around to posting it.  I got it from an amazing member here who made it possible and started my descent into brokedom


----------



## cfca22

cmdfsu said:


> Here is my first Bbag!! I got it a few months ago but finally got around to posting it.  I got it from an amazing member here who made it possible and started my descent into brokedom



Beautiful congratulations


----------



## yoyotomatoe

cmdfsu said:


> Here is my first Bbag!! I got it a few months ago but finally got around to posting it.  I got it from an amazing member here who made it possible and started my descent into brokedom
> 
> View attachment 2020495



Love Love Love 

And you got a pic up hehe. Now can you approve my friend request hehe. Geez I'm so demanding!


----------



## cmdfsu

yoyotomatoe said:


> Love Love Love
> 
> And you got a pic up hehe. Now can you approve my friend request hehe. Geez I'm so demanding!



I know, I'm gonna edit my above post to say I got my first bbag in plomb from a very demanding member


----------



## cmdfsu

cfca22 said:


> Beautiful congratulations



Thanks so much. I absolutely love it!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

cmdfsu said:


> I know, I'm gonna edit my above post to say I got my first bbag in plomb from a very demanding member



 only child syndrome...I know you can relate so don't even pretend


----------



## Nanaz

Ann Marie love your Tempete City. I am keeping mine. I just could not let it go. We are bag twins again yayy. Love it on you.


----------



## purses & pugs

Nanaz said:


> Ann Marie love your Tempete City. I am keeping mine. I just could not let it go. We are bag twins again yayy. Love it on you.



Thank you! And I'm glad you are keeping yours. Tempete is a color that looks even better when broken in, it will age beautifully.


----------



## fainneyx

Hey this is my first post with my first B! Velt Poker S/S 2012. It's a happy color isn't it?!


----------



## fainneyx

HeartMyMJs said:


> Using it again today!
> 
> View attachment 1977235


Gorgeous color you have!


----------



## daisykitty

Chewing_Pearls said:


> My very first BBag PT in Bleu Cobalt!



Nice color.... I am thinking to get the same color.... thanks for modeling it


----------



## cat1967

fainneyx said:


> My first B in Vert Poker! S/S 2012, totally in love!



Beautiful color.  I have it in a First!  Congrats!


----------



## fainneyx

cat1967 said:


> Beautiful color.  I have it in a First!  Congrats!


Thanks lovely! I was a lil hesitated at first to get the green color as my first Bbag, but now I'm totally in love!


----------



## saira1214

jeanstohandbags: what a beautiful 04 grey you have there. Majorly jealous!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

saira1214 said:


> jeanstohandbags: what a beautiful 04 grey you have there. Majorly jealous!



Thx so much saira1214 for letting me know the colour & year + what a lovely surprise to find out that I finally have an 'oldie' in my collection.  I can see what all the fuss about 'oldies' is now lol!


----------



## PinkPeonies

jeanstohandbags, that butt shot was amazing 

Hahaha i love seeing a distressed butts.

This sounds so wrong...........


----------



## mybagaffair

fainneyx said:


> Hey this is my first post with my first B! Velt Poker S/S 2012. It's a happy color isn't it?!


Nice color. Congrats!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

PinkPeonies said:


> jeanstohandbags, that butt shot was amazing
> 
> Hahaha i love seeing a distressed butts.
> 
> This sounds so wrong...........




Lol, wish my butt looked that good!


----------



## johannamaria

yoyotomatoe said:


> You two are too cute! Love the pics and you both look great with your bals.


Love the Bbags and the two of you  so cute happy faces


----------



## AnmaMD

sukidoo said:


> My Balenciaga City Giant Brogues in eggplant.



Beautiful color! Was this taken in tagaytay?


----------



## PernilleCamilla

msPing said:


> My trusty and staple anthracite city



Beautiful bag! Looks good on you.

Just bought my first Bal City in anthracite GSH and I'm almost too excited too wait for it's arrival


----------



## Jira

May I ask what that is? It's not a cat, right? 



cityoflight said:


> *Giant Bracelet and Papier A4*


----------



## cityoflight

Jira said:


> May I ask what that is? It's not a cat, right?



hello,Jira

No it not a cat . Its a fox tail keychain  ^^


----------



## May_A

CoutureGirly said:


> Love the velo on you. It's a great combination!!
> 
> As for creating your own thread , don't quote me on this but I think you need to accumulate a certain amount of posts before you can do so. Hopefully the other members can give you a little more insight



Hi CoutureGirly!!!  thank you for the kind words and the insight


----------



## May_A

YanYan1312 said:


> Very nice color May_A.  I am new to this forum too...and this is why you cannot start new thread...
> 
> _You need to contribute at least 10 posts to existing threads and have 5 days of membership before the forum upgrades you to a full account. The upgrade will occur at the top of the hour after you meet the requirements for a full account. This notice will then disappear._
> 
> Hope this helps



Hi YanYan  thanks for the info  I also just saw it at the top of the page hehehe


----------



## CoutureGirly

Took my latte city shopping with me today


----------



## PernilleCamilla

justpeachy4397 said:


> This velo has quickly (and unexpectedly) become my favorite bag. It's not only pretty, but one of the most functional bags I own.



An amazing shot of you, the Velo and the snow. Very winter wonderland, but with style. I like it


----------



## drati

Kiwi, love your last pic. Orange and grey -- fab combination. Your sword leather jacket looks amazing. What model is it and how are you finding the sizing compared to Bal motos? I'd love to find a nice thinner jacket that I can wear in the warmer months.


----------



## kiwishopper

drati said:


> Kiwi, love your last pic. Orange and grey -- fab combination. Your sword leather jacket looks amazing. What model is it and how are you finding the sizing compared to Bal motos? I'd love to find a nice thinner jacket that I can wear in the warmer months.



Hey D, thanks for your sweet words 
The SWORD jackets are small. I have the size S and I normally do not button my up because my chest would be "compressed" in haha. I hardly find SWORD anywhere anymore though, don't know what happened to this brand. I got my from Revolve.com when they were doing clearance at almost 70% off. I bought two, one zipped one buttoned. Both are made in Italy (even at a crazy sale price they were both near $300 each). I had them for 2+ years before I splurged on my first Bal jacket (much thicker and warmer).


----------



## telavivit

On my way out for diner with my bf to celebrate the end of my fall exam!


----------



## tamadi

Carrying my Jacinthe city on Valentine's Day, its such a romantic color


----------



## bgyoshi

CoutureGirly said:


> Took my latte city shopping with me today



oooo the latte is such a gorgeous color!!


Here's my seigle maxi twiggy


----------



## mybagaffair

CoutureGirly said:


> Took my latte city shopping with me today


nice color!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

*gagabag*, so happy to see a shot of the rare Strategy.
I still hope find one ... one day.


----------



## gagabag

NamkhaDrolma said:


> *gagabag*, so happy to see a shot of the rare Strategy.
> I still hope find one ... one day.



Thank you! She's such a stunner and very functional too!  Hope you find yours soon!


----------



## Just Violet

*Gagabag* i love your strategy!! I wish i can get this Style sooner or later!!! Murier is one of my fav purple ever!!! Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bagloverny

Out in NYC with my new Ardoise RGGH City...love this bag.


----------



## cat1967

bagloverny said:


> Out in NYC with my new Ardoise RGGH City...love this bag.



Fantastic bag.  I have always wished for Ardoise.  I missed it.  Congrats.


----------



## bagloverny

cat1967 said:


> Fantastic bag.  I have always wished for Ardoise.  I missed it.  Congrats.


Thanks so much! I love it!


----------



## wanderingrach

I was creeping this thread yesterday and loving all your looks & styles! Then I had a dream I ordered my first bal.. hahaha I need that dream to become a reality! loving all the looks everyone!


----------



## jeszica

took my EB Flat Clutch to hospital last week to remove stitches ...love the bright pop of colour!


----------



## Nanaz

purses & pugs said:


> Thank you! And I'm glad you are keeping yours. Tempete is a color that looks even better when broken in, it will age beautifully.



Hi darling, for the last time this baby is staying yayyy. I am so happy. I just could not let her go.


----------



## vikianderson

This is the comments thread right ? 

Looking beautiful *Delmilano* I absolutely love this pic! Xx


----------



## travelerscloset

Elsie!!! You've been missed 
Beautiful as always 



Elsie87 said:


> Casual Sunday with my First in electric blue:


 


Elsie87 said:


> With my PT in anthracite:


----------



## fufu

jeszica said:


> took my EB Flat Clutch to hospital last week to remove stitches ...love the bright pop of colour!
> 
> Loving the blue very much


----------



## fufu

Nanaz said:


> Hi darling, for the last time this baby is staying yayyy. I am so happy. I just could not let her go.



Awesome color, the more you see it the more you fall deeper in love with.


----------



## delmilano

vikianderson said:


> This is the comments thread right ?
> 
> Looking beautiful *Delmilano* I absolutely love this pic! Xx



Thanks viki


----------



## bagloverny

Took my Ardoise City out to dinner tonight  : )


----------



## Sue247

bagloverny said:


> Took my Ardoise City out to dinner tonight  : )



Gorgeous colour!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Nanaz said:


> Hi darling, for the last time this baby is staying yayyy. I am so happy. I just could not let her go.


Lovely bag! Where's your gorgeous bracelet from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Nanaz

COPENHAGEN said:


> Lovely bag! Where's your gorgeous bracelet from if you don't mind me asking?



Thank you. I don't mind at all. It is from Juicy Couture.
http://www.juicycouture.com/Pyramid...493_color=100&start=33&cgid=jewelry-bracelets


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Nanaz said:


> Thank you. I don't mind at all. It is from Juicy Couture.
> http://www.juicycouture.com/Pyramid...493_color=100&start=33&cgid=jewelry-bracelets


Thanks, I need to put this on my wish list


----------



## Nanaz

fufu said:


> Awesome color, the more you see it the more you fall deeper in love with.



Thank you. You ladies must think i am nuts for changing my mind so many times.:giggles:


----------



## Nanaz

COPENHAGEN said:


> Thanks, I need to put this on my wish list



Mine is Black and Gold (classic). They have new colors now. Very pretty. I like the Orchid.


----------



## cat1967

bagloverny said:


> Took my Ardoise City out to dinner tonight  : )


Great color and it hasn't gotten any yellowish as many say happens with light blue Bals.  So happy for you!


----------



## Prissylady1

jeszica said:


> took my EB Flat Clutch to hospital last week to remove stitches ...love the bright pop of colour!


So cute! Love it!


----------



## bagloverny

cat1967 said:


> Great color and it hasn't gotten any yellowish as many say happens with light blue Bals.  So happy for you!




Oh, thanks so much! I just got it a few weeks ago and it's my only Bal so far. I adore the color too


----------



## jeszica

Thx ladies! 



Prissylady1 said:


> So cute! Love it!





fufu said:


> jeszica said:
> 
> 
> 
> took my EB Flat Clutch to hospital last week to remove stitches ...love the bright pop of colour!
> 
> Loving the blue very much
Click to expand...


----------



## cat1967

jeszica said:


> took my EB Flat Clutch to hospital last week to remove stitches ...love the bright pop of colour!


That's the exact blue color I am looking for.  I wish Blue Mineral was like it.


----------



## Prissylady1

cat1967 said:


> That's the exact blue color I am looking for.  I wish Blue Mineral was like it.


I'd love an Outremer.......


----------



## cat1967

Prissylady1 said:


> I'd love an Outremer.......


An Outremer.  Oh that would have been amazing!  I love that color as well.  I haven't seen it IRL but from the pics I can tell it's beautiful and flashy as I like them!


----------



## nrr_md

marc1268 said:


> PT Cumin MRGGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work Sanguine GGH



I love Sanguine!


----------



## sandc

Just posted in the pics only. Not sure where to post stuff. lol!

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ags-pictures-only-37346-362.html#post24245501


----------



## claire_gky

Nanaz said:


> Hi darling, for the last time this baby is staying yayyy. I am so happy. I just could not let her go.


nice


----------



## Nanaz

claire_gky said:


> nice



Thank you.


----------



## Tsangtastic

Nanaz said:


> Hi darling, for the last time this baby is staying yayyy. I am so happy. I just could not let her go.


very nice blue! perfect for spring and summer!


----------



## bagloverny

Not sure which thread is for pictures since I see them in both but here's a shot of me with my Bal before going out to dinner last night


----------



## solitudelove

bagloverny said:


> Not sure which thread is for pictures since I see them in both but here's a shot of me with my Bal before going out to dinner last night



I love this pic! What colour is your bag?


----------



## bagloverny

solitudelove said:


> I love this pic! What colour is your bag?



Thank you! It's an Ardoise RGGH City.


----------



## Nanaz

Tsangtastic said:


> Hi Lovely Ladies!
> 
> More detailed pics here:
> http://www.tsangtastic.com/2013/03/hidden-whites.html
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> www.tsangtastic.com



You are really cute and that City looks great on you. Love the bracelet too.


----------



## fufu

bagloverny said:


> Not sure which thread is for pictures since I see them in both but here's a shot of me with my Bal before going out to dinner last night



You look fantastic


----------



## bagloverny

fufu said:


> You look fantastic




Thank you!!


----------



## Yolanda6ls

Hi,guys.I am new here!xiye521.info/17.jpg
xiye521.info/18.jpg
xiye521.info/19.jpg
xiye521.info/20.jpg


----------



## MissBali

Nanaz said:


> Hi darling, for the last time this baby is staying yayyy. I am so happy. I just could not let her go.


 
Hi Nanaz, can I ask what colour is this? Your bag is super super pretty..  I am drooling *brb,  wiping my keyboard*


----------



## Nanaz

MissBali said:


> Hi Nanaz, can I ask what colour is this? Your bag is super super pretty..  I am drooling *brb,  wiping my keyboard*



Sure. It is Tempete with G21 Silver.


----------



## hrhsunshine

*PINKPEONIES:*  Girl, you crack me up! You look just like her! The expression is priceless! :lolots:


----------



## PinkPeonies

hrhsunshine said:


> *PINKPEONIES:*  Girl, you crack me up! You look just like her! The expression is priceless! :lolots:



Hahaha it was so humid that day. Ill blame the weather.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Everyone's looking so good with their Bals. I miss coming here & lurking!
I'm so happy the phone app is back & running!


----------



## Nanaz

PinkPeonies said:


> Everyone's looking so good with their Bals. I miss coming here & lurking!
> I'm so happy the phone app is back & running!



You are so cute. Love your picture. I needed the laugh.


----------



## cat1967

PinkPeonies said:


> Being silly with BDR Town at a recent pit-stop for chocolate during a roadtrip.
> 
> Excuse the crazy face!
> 
> View attachment 2117385


Amazing pic!!!  I love your bag!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Nanaz said:


> Beige Moto Jacket. LOVE.



Beautiful jacket, great colour.  Would love to know what nail varnish you're wearing here though please?


----------



## Nanaz

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Beautiful jacket, great colour.  Would love to know what nail varnish you're wearing here though please?



Thank you. My nail polish is by L'oreal 530 (now you sea me).


----------



## rycechica1016

Me and my cyclamen city rggh!


----------



## Maice

Me and my City  Love how it looks more blue or more purple depending on the lighting...


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Nanaz said:


> Thank you. My nail polish is by L'oreal 530 (now you sea me).



Thank you very much. Sorry, I'm not used to commenting on here so I put my comment in the photos section! Doh!


----------



## dizchik

Maice said:


> Me and my City  Love how it looks more blue or more purple depending on the lighting...



Wow! What color range! Is that bleu lavande?


----------



## TaraP

Maice said:


> Me and my City  Love how it looks more blue or more purple depending on the lighting...



Wow, that is so beautiful! That color is right up my alley. The last photo totally made me drool.


----------



## Maice

dizchik said:


> Wow! What color range! Is that bleu lavande?


Thank you, *dizchik!*   It is actually in mauve   I did not think it would register in those colors in pictures (depending on the place's lighting, plus flash or no flash) when I got it - in some shots, it even looks glycine!  I noticed though that even in the Balenciaga, Barney's, and Neiman Marcus sites, if you look at the mauve bags in different models, some look more blue and some look more purple, so it must really be how the color registers in pics - different depending on the lighting, flash, etc.   I got mine from Barney's in E Oak, Chicago.  I was lucky because when I went they had so many new ones that came in!  Right now I have my eye on a 'pearly bag' color - probably rose for my next one 

Here's a link to the mauve city in the site: http://www.balenciaga.com/en_US/sho...alenciaga-giant-12-silver-city_805109850.html.  The link is for the silver giant though.  Mine is classic hardware. 

  Thanks again!  I just recently discovered TPF - I'm glad I did!  So happy to be with fellow bag enthusiasts!


----------



## Maice

TaraP said:


> Wow, that is so beautiful! That color is right up my alley. The last photo totally made me drool.


Thank you, *TaraP!*  I had no idea that the color would register so differently in photos depending on lighting, flash, etc. - when I realized that, it made me even happier with the bag than I already was!


----------



## arcaedia

Maice said:


> Me and my City  Love how it looks more blue or more purple depending on the lighting...


Love this color!!!!  It looks much nicer in your photos than it does on the bal website.  Weird how stock photos often don't capture the true way a color looks.


----------



## Maice

arcaedia said:


> Love this color!!!!  It looks much nicer in your photos than it does on the bal website.  Weird how stock photos often don't capture the true way a color looks.


Thank you, *arcaedia!*   I went to Barney's with the intent of getting a more neutral color initially, but fell in love with the mauve!


----------



## cmdfsu

bagloverny said:


> Not sure which thread is for pictures since I see them in both but here's a shot of me with my Bal before going out to dinner last night


 
I think this is my new favorite color combo. Now I want one


----------



## bagloverny

cmdfsu said:


> I think this is my new favorite color combo. Now I want one



You should get one! It's Ardoise RGGH. I love it so much. it looks even better in person : )


----------



## fufu

Gris Tarmac with gold hardware envelope clutch


----------



## nascar fan

I guess I need to join the club.  Prob need to do an actual reveal.  Spring 13 black City.


----------



## Tsangtastic

With my city and vivid colors 
More pictures at my blog: http://www.tsangtastic.com/2013/04/getting-vivid.html


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Rose Thulian City


----------



## nascar fan

HeartMyMJs said:


> Rose Thulian City
> View attachment 2127964


That looks so good!
I love your shoes


----------



## HeartMyMJs

nascar fan said:


> That looks so good!
> I love your shoes


 
Thanks Nas!!!


----------



## Heart Star

Tsangtastic said:


> With my city and vivid colors
> More pictures at my blog: http://www.tsangtastic.com/2013/04/getting-vivid.html



Tsangtastic, I LOVE your white city. It looks amazing!
I wish I had the guts for a white bag but I am so clumsy, it would not be white for long


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> You look great Tara!  The City looks perfect on you!



Thank you! I can't say enough how much I love this style. The chevre leather is down right amazing on the black city.


----------



## TaraP

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2132828
> 
> 
> Bal making my Monday a little more exciting!



You look so beautiful in every outfit! Keep the pics coming...


----------



## Jen123

TaraP said:


> You look so beautiful in every outfit! Keep the pics coming...



Thanks Tara!! You look amazing with your new beauties as well! I'm glad both are getting equal love! Are those your first bal bags? This is my first and I can't believe I looked past the brand for so long!


----------



## TaraP

Jen123 said:


> Thanks Tara!! You look amazing with your new beauties as well! I'm glad both are getting equal love! Are those your first bal bags? This is my first and I can't believe I looked past the brand for so long!



Yes, these are my first. I have always wanted one but I'm not too good at saving. But luckily tax refund $ came in handy.

I wore Outremer for the 1st time yesterday and it was a much different experience than carrying the Black. I believe because of the leather. The strap kept sliding off my shoulder which was annoying. But still love it. 

I think from now on I will hold out for the LE's that have the chevre leather rather than the agneau. Just a personal preference.


----------



## Jen123

TaraP said:


> Yes, these are my first. I have always wanted one but I'm not too good at saving. But luckily tax refund $ came in handy.
> 
> I wore Outremer for the 1st time yesterday and it was a much different experience than carrying the Black. I believe because of the leather. The strap kept sliding off my shoulder which was annoying. But still love it.
> 
> I think from now on I will hold out for the LE's that have the chevre leather rather than the agneau. Just a personal preference.



That's very interesting to hear the difference between the two! I'm happy that I somehow stumbled upon the chèvre without even knowing that it was "special"! 

I agree, tax returns are the perfect time to treat yourself without draining your bank account!


----------



## thundercloud

TaraP said:


> I wore Outremer for the 1st time yesterday and it was a much different experience than carrying the Black. I believe because of the leather. The strap kept sliding off my shoulder which was annoying. But still love it.
> 
> I think from now on I will hold out for the LE's that have the chevre leather rather than the agneau. Just a personal preference.


love your outremer! GORGEOUS color!

as for the shoulder strap, that happens to me regardless of the leather. i've got a '05 black chevre city, '07 plomb chevre city and '11 dark night city agneau leather. that's interesting that your hamilton city doesn't slip off your shoulder. maybe i'll have to check it out sometime.


----------



## Ulrike

Tsangtastic said:


> With my city and vivid colors
> More pictures at my blog: http://www.tsangtastic.com/2013/04/getting-vivid.html




OMG *SWOON*.... I'm in love!


----------



## TaraP

thundercloud said:


> love your outremer! GORGEOUS color!
> 
> as for the shoulder strap, that happens to me regardless of the leather. i've got a '05 black chevre city, '07 plomb chevre city and '11 dark night city agneau leather. that's interesting that your hamilton city doesn't slip off your shoulder. maybe i'll have to check it out sometime.



Thanks... Outremer is my perfect blue.. love it..
Definitely check out the 2013 holiday collection bags if you can. The leather on them is tdf. 
I've found a solution to my strap problem.. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/best-of-both-worlds-reveal-811678-5.html#post24378870


----------



## thundercloud

TaraP said:


> Thanks... Outremer is my perfect blue.. love it..
> Definitely check out the 2013 holiday collection bags if you can. The leather on them is tdf.
> I've found a solution to my strap problem..
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/best-of-both-worlds-reveal-811678-5.html#post24378870


smart solution! still drooling over the outremer color...

another thread on here talks about taking off the leather shoulder "pad" (even though it's not really padded), so you're just using the leather strap on the cities. i tried that as well, and it does work better. i ended putting some of them back on, and leaving another one off. no rhyme or reason to my logic. LOL.


----------



## keks

Tara I adore your style!! It is perfect!! The City,the Jeans and your Tattoo-just perfect really!!

All you other ladies-looking adorable as well of course,but Balenciaga and tattoo its unbeatable


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Agalarowicz, I love your total look, it matches your courier perfectly


----------



## TaraP

keks said:


> Tara I adore your style!! It is perfect!! The City,the Jeans and your Tattoo-just perfect really!!
> 
> All you other ladies-looking adorable as well of course,but Balenciaga and tattoo its unbeatable



Thank you so much keks!  I so appreciated that sweet comment.


----------



## dolali

agalarowicz said:


> love this bag for travel, its huge!



I love your style! what color is your bag? It is gorgeous!


----------



## Balvert

Tsangtastic said:


> With my city and vivid colors
> More pictures at my blog: http://www.tsangtastic.com/2013/04/getting-vivid.html



You wear it so well.  Love your blog & your style - simply stunning


----------



## MAGJES

PinkPeonies - Love your BDR Town!


----------



## MAGJES

TaraP said:


> Yes, these are my first. I have always wanted one but I'm not too good at saving. But luckily tax refund $ came in handy.
> 
> I wore Outremer for the 1st time yesterday and it was a much different experience than carrying the Black. I believe because of the leather. The strap kept sliding off my shoulder which was annoying. But still love it.
> 
> I think from now on I will hold out for the LE's that have the chevre leather rather than the agneau. Just a personal preference.



If you like the LE chevre bags you need to try the "Oldies!"  Totally different animal than your LE but they are chevre.  Some of them will make you swoon!


----------



## TaraP

MAGJES said:


> If you like the LE chevre bags you need to try the "Oldies!"  Totally different animal than your LE but they are chevre.  Some of them will make you swoon!



 Really?! What are the years I should look out for? I would love to try out an oldie but goodie. 
BTW I can not stop carrying Outremer. I love it so much.  So soft and amazing. Thank you! 

Quick question, one City has side slip pockets on the inside and one doesn't. 
Did they just start putting pockets in or recently stop doing that? Thanks for your help..


----------



## MAGJES

TaraP said:


> Really?! What are the years I should look out for? I would love to try out an oldie but goodie.
> BTW I can not stop carrying Outremer. I love it so much.  So soft and amazing. Thank you!
> 
> Quick question, one City has side slip pockets on the inside and one doesn't.
> Did they just start putting pockets in or recently stop doing that? Thanks for your help..



They just started putting those slip pockets in.  I guess better late than never!  

Outremer looks perfect on you!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Wearing my city


----------



## nascar fan

HeartMyMJs said:


> Wearing my city


you always look so cute!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

nascar fan said:


> you always look so cute!



Thanks Nas!  You are too kind!


----------



## TaraP

sammie225 said:


> white city on a sunny day



Just beautiful, you and the City!


----------



## Prada Prince

Me moseying around Knightsbridge with my black Balenciaga Besace...


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Me and my new addition. Unsure of the color. I think Ann's Fabulous Finds listed it as Cyclade.


----------



## rycechica1016

with my Orange Brulee Work RGGH and Vieux Rose RGGH TT


----------



## Jen123

Tara I love your leather jacket + bal photo!!


----------



## TaraP

sophiebed said:


> Heading out for errands with my bleu mineral City.



You look great with your city! BM is such a pretty color that goes with everything.


----------



## TaraP

Jen123 said:


> Tara I love your leather jacket + bal photo!!



Thanks Jen! I purchased the Bal moto in 2011 and have managed to stay away from the bags until now... 

I love all your pretty work outfits. You must have a huge closet because I've never seen you wear the same thing twice... LOL


----------



## sophiebed

TaraP said:


> You look great with your city! BM is such a pretty color that goes with everything.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

My other new addition - part-time light olive.


----------



## bagloverny

Took my new Officier city with me to the park yesterday


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## Nanaz

*loveceline30 *You look amazing. For a minute i thought you were a celeb with your gorgeous Black City.


----------



## hrhsunshine

*MILORD:* You look great with your Work!!  Love the entire outfit actually.

*LOVE CELINE30:* Love the hot momma look! You were at the Grove, looks like?


----------



## sammie225

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 2160432
> 
> View attachment 2160433




the color is fantastic!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

sammie225 said:


> the color is fantastic!


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## nascar fan

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 2160432
> 
> View attachment 2160433


Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

nascar fan said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks Nas!!!


----------



## Milord

hrhsunshine said:


> *MILORD:* You look great with your Work!!  Love the entire outfit actually.
> 
> *LOVE CELINE30:* Love the hot momma look! You were at the Grove, looks like?



THanks


----------



## TaraP

serenityneow said:


> Bal and Burberry - spring preppy
> View attachment 2165214
> View attachment 2165215



You look beautiful! Love the Bal, what color is that?



itsMisterC said:


> Clarence Gonzales Balenciaga Work Noir



 You and your work are made for each other. Loveeee the camo blazer, very hot. 



gettinpurseonal said:


> Looooove : )



You look great.. Cute charm too. 



sophiebed said:


>



Looking good! Love the maxi dress pic too. Way to rock that City. 



Zunxd said:


> My very old and broken in City:



Wow, that leather looks amazing!  You look fab carrying it too. How long did it take to break in like that?


----------



## sophiebed

TaraP said:


> Looking good! Love the maxi dress pic too. Way to rock that City.



Thank you!


----------



## serenityneow

TaraP said:


> You look beautiful! Love the Bal, what color is that?
> 
> 
> 
> You and your work are made for each other. Loveeee the camo blazer, very hot.
> 
> 
> 
> You look great.. Cute charm too.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good! Love the maxi dress pic too. Way to rock that City.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that leather looks amazing!  You look fab carrying it too. How long did it take to break in like that?


TaraP, thank you!  The Bal is a Hamilton City in Gris Ciment mggh,


----------



## lesAdrets

Cilifene said:


> 2012 Gris Tarmac City 12 sgh
> 2012 Lagon mini Pompon rhw
> 
> I'm 164 cm - around 5'4


Oh gosh, the lagon looks gorgeous on you! Very flattering with your fair coloring 

Never really considered getting that color until now&#8230;


----------



## Cilifene

lesAdrets said:


> Oh gosh, the lagon looks gorgeous on you! Very flattering with your fair coloring
> 
> Never really considered getting that color until now



Thank you very much - I feel it's the perfect all year blue


----------



## yoyotomatoe

My gorgeous Marine PT GSH with me at our engagement shoot.


----------



## Honeylicious

Elsie87 said:


> With the Floral City again:
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/shoes-shoes-shoes/christian-louboutin/2168729d1367746846-who-what-wear-post-your-cl-outfit-pics-050513.jpg


Elsie87, you're such a doll~ love the dress~http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=74359


----------



## travelerscloset

You look great *Tara*! I love the City on you!


TaraP said:


> Another day with Outremer City.. If it seems like I'm at marshalls everyday it's because I am. :giggles: Trying to find the matching end table I purchased last week..


----------



## Honeylicious

Mamahailee said:


> Mama and kids day-out , with this gorgeous Bleu Mineral City Gold .. my first Bal..!!!


*beautiful~    can't get to order mine~*


----------



## TaraP

travelerscloset said:


> You look great *Tara*! I love the City on you!



Thank you so much! 

I adore your Orange Brulee Work. I hope to own that beautiful color one day...


----------



## poppylee

wow. that's beautiful bags~ i wish i could get one ~


----------



## lesAdrets

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2182992
> 
> 
> Still wearing my bal every single day!



I still can't get over how you scored this beauty at tj maxx! 

You and the bag look gorgeous together


----------



## Jen123

lesAdrets said:


> I still can't get over how you scored this beauty at tj maxx!
> 
> You and the bag look gorgeous together



I can't get over it either!! Thank you very much for such a nice compliment!


----------



## bagfan86

yoyotomatoe said:


> My gorgeous Marine PT GSH with me at our engagement shoot.



Love that you incorporated a bbag into your shoot! So cute


----------



## yoyotomatoe

bagfan86 said:


> Love that you incorporated a bbag into your shoot! So cute



Thank you . I am glad she held up for the long shoot! lol


----------



## TaraP

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2182992
> 
> 
> Still wearing my bal every single day!



Gorgeous!!



Maice said:


> With dear hubby, daughter, and mauve city on a beautiful day out (DH took the pic).



Love this color! Looks great on you...



dannnielleeee said:


> Tonight was the first time I had a chance to wear either of my Bals!
> 
> 2011 Anthracite G21 SHW City



Pretty! I like your tattoo too. 



loveceline30 said:


>



You look so chic! 



agalarowicz said:


> i graduated!!!



CONGRATULATIONS!  You always look amazing...


----------



## Maice

Thank you, *TaraP*!  Love the color too!


----------



## agalarowicz

TaraP said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!  You always look amazing...


thank you!!!


----------



## Jen123

TaraP said:


> Gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this color! Looks great on you...
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty! I like your tattoo too.
> 
> 
> 
> You look so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!  You always look amazing...



Thanks Tara!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

My new to me black pt gsh


----------



## Honeylicious

Fashionism said:


> From 2012 spring





Fashionism said:


>


Nice  I had the same bag. . great for spring!


----------



## lesAdrets

Everyone looks amazing! 



Honeylicious said:


> Dark Night Part Time



O my goodness I need this bag!!


----------



## lesAdrets

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2182992
> 
> 
> Still wearing my bal every single day!





TaraP said:


>



I have to tell you, those pics you and *Jen123* posted of your lovely holiday collection cities really set something spinning in my head! They showed up on Ericas's site a few days ago and I squealed. My extraordinary boyfriend glanced at what I was looking at and said, "Fine, Happy Birthday" (but not without incredulously asking "how many bags do you need?!" - silly men).

I'm so excited - I mean I love me my smooshy, slouchy bbags, but I was in the mood for something a little more structured and dressy. These holiday collection cities fit the bill nicely


----------



## Jen123

lesAdrets said:


> I have to tell you, those pics you and *Jen123* posted of your lovely holiday collection cities really set something spinning in my head! They showed up on Ericas's site a few days ago and I squealed. My extraordinary boyfriend glanced at what I was looking at and said, "Fine, Happy Birthday" (but not without incredulously asking "how many bags do you need?!" - silly men).
> 
> I'm so excited - I mean I love me my smooshy, slouchy bbags, but I was in the mood for something a little more structured and dressy. These holiday collection cities fit the bill nicely



Omg congrats!!!!! You are going to love it!!! Which color are you getting?


----------



## Jen123

Tara, looking fab with your city!! Are you are Marshall's again?


----------



## JohnPMarketing

bellabags23 said:


> *Missty*, I think you look great with your RGGH, I also love your leather jacket...who is it by?


Where can I get the 2 bags from the post?


----------



## lesAdrets

Jen123 said:


> Omg congrats!!!!! You are going to love it!!! Which color are you getting?



rouge - I hope she's as stunning as yours!


----------



## Jen123

lesAdrets said:


> rouge - I hope she's as stunning as yours!



So exciting!!! You will have to post some picts when you get her!!


----------



## fufu

Loving Bal envelope clutch so much, 

here's me today in pure casualness


----------



## Balvert

oOChuChuOo said:


> Black RGGH City with Chick in Egg JC Charm.
> 
> View attachment 2185343



Love love G21.  The charm complements your City perfectly


----------



## oOChuChuOo

Thanks Darling B  Double thanks on the G21 & Charm to a wonderful TPFer too 

Hope alls well with ya!



Balvert said:


> Love love G21.  The charm complements your City perfectly


----------



## TaraP

lesAdrets said:


> I have to tell you, those pics you and *Jen123* posted of your lovely holiday collection cities really set something spinning in my head! They showed up on Ericas's site a few days ago and I squealed. My extraordinary boyfriend glanced at what I was looking at and said, "Fine, Happy Birthday" (but not without incredulously asking "how many bags do you need?!" - silly men).
> 
> I'm so excited - I mean I love me my smooshy, slouchy bbags, but I was in the mood for something a little more structured and dressy. These holiday collection cities fit the bill nicely



Yay! Congrats and Happy Birthday! You are going to quickly fall in love with your new City. And I'm so excited you chose rouge. I now not only get to look at pics of Jen's but now your too! 



Jen123 said:


> Tara, looking fab with your city!! Are you are Marshall's again?



 Why yes I am... I just can not seem to find the perfect dresser or full length mirror. 

I won't be going to my beloved Marshall's/ Homegoods for a while as the next day after that pic I had neck surgery. Not to be too graphic, but they removed some discs and put a titanium plate on my spine. Needless to say I'm in pain but very happy to be back on tPF.


----------



## Jen123

TaraP said:


> Yay! Congrats and Happy Birthday! You are going to quickly fall in love with your new City. And I'm so excited you chose rouge. I now not only get to look at pics of Jen's but now your too!
> 
> 
> 
> Why yes I am... I just can not seem to find the perfect dresser or full length mirror.
> 
> I won't be going to my beloved Marshall's/ Homegoods for a while as the next day after that pic I had neck surgery. Not to be too graphic, but they removed some discs and put a titanium plate on my spine. Needless to say I'm in pain but very happy to be back on tPF.



OMG that sounds like a major surgery! I hope your recovery goes well! At least you have a good excuse to spends lots of time on tpf and relax. Feel better hun!


----------



## lesAdrets

TaraP said:


> Yay! Congrats and Happy Birthday! You are going to quickly fall in love with your new City. And I'm so excited you chose rouge. I now not only get to look at pics of Jen's but now your too!
> 
> 
> 
> Why yes I am... I just can not seem to find the perfect dresser or full length mirror.
> 
> I won't be going to my beloved Marshall's/ Homegoods for a while as the next day after that pic I had neck surgery. Not to be too graphic, but they removed some discs and put a titanium plate on my spine. Needless to say I'm in pain but very happy to be back on tPF.



WHAT?! omg Tara I'm so sorry &#128549;
Sending virtual hugs and flowers - feel better soon!


----------



## TaraP

Jen123 said:


> OMG that sounds like a major surgery! I hope your recovery goes well! At least you have a good excuse to spends lots of time on tpf and relax. Feel better hun!





lesAdrets said:


> WHAT?! omg Tara I'm so sorry &#128549;
> Sending virtual hugs and flowers - feel better soon!



Thank you both so very much!  I am one tough beeotch and will totally get through this.

*lesAdrets*, I can't wait for your reveal and to hear what you think of the gorgeous rouge holiday collection city! 
*Jen's* beautiful mod shots show there is nothing it won't look good with. It's just a must have for any collection.


----------



## sandc

My Bal went with me to NYC last week. Quick Starbucks boost to keep us going.


----------



## Tabo Home

heartmymjs said:


> View attachment 2160432
> 
> View attachment 2160433


love this color


----------



## Tabo Home

maice said:


> me and my city  love how it looks more blue or more purple depending on the lighting...


 
love this color too


----------



## Tabo Home

tamadi said:


> carrying my jacinthe city on valentine's day, its such a romantic color


die for this color!!


----------



## Maice

Tabo Home said:


> love this color too


 
Thanks *Tabo Home*!   I really do love this color as well!


----------



## af0103

Hi guys, can you tell me how to authenticate a balenciaga bag.thanks


----------



## yoyotomatoe

af0103 said:


> Hi guys, can you tell me how to authenticate a balenciaga bag.thanks



Hi go here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-787207.html

The authentication thread is now under balenciaga shopping. Please make sure you read all the rules on what photos are required and the posting format, this will making the authentication process go a whole lot faster. Good luck!


----------



## TaraP

lisahopkins said:


> Ink Purse
> View attachment 2203867



You look great! Beautiful Bal and love the camo, you can never go wrong with camo anything. 



kiwishopper said:


> Anthra city with rggh more pictures are on my blog



Looking fab Kiwi! You look so chic... 



sophiebed said:


> With my City in Bleu Mineral.



Such a gorgeous shot. I LOVE your hair in this pic. You look awesome.


----------



## kiwishopper

Hi sweet Tara thank you!! (Long time no "see"!)




TaraP said:


> You look great! Beautiful Bal and love the camo, you can never go wrong with camo anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking fab Kiwi! You look so chic...
> 
> 
> 
> Such a gorgeous shot. I LOVE your hair in this pic. You look awesome.


----------



## TaraP

kiwishopper said:


> Hi sweet Tara thank you!! (Long time no "see"!)



I know, miss u. I love all of your recent mod shots both Bal and RM. 

I just had neck surgery. This is me now. I'm the girl with the neck brace that all the kids stare at. Lol. Thanks goodness for the Hip. It's been my go to bag since the surgery. So light weight and perfect.


----------



## sophiebed

TaraP said:


> Such a gorgeous shot. I LOVE your hair in this pic. You look awesome.



Thank you so much!


----------



## lisahopkins

TaraP said:


> You look great! Beautiful Bal and love the camo, you can never go wrong with camo anything.
> .



Thank u, I agree camo is so versatile


----------



## Balvert

oOChuChuOo said:


> Black RGGH City with Watermelon JC Charm ~~
> 
> View attachment 2208839



Hmmmm... how come these charms suddenly look so adorable . Another great pairing, A*!


----------



## Jen123

TaraP said:


> I know, miss u. I love all of your recent mod shots both Bal and RM.
> 
> I just had neck surgery. This is me now. I'm the girl with the neck brace that all the kids stare at. Lol. Thanks goodness for the Hip. It's been my go to bag since the surgery. So light weight and perfect.
> 
> View attachment 2210544



I love your hip! When did you get it? I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## TaraP

Jen123 said:


> I love your hip! When did you get it? I hope you are feeling better!




Thanks Jen! I'm hanging in there. I swear I like the Hip better than the city right now. Crazy right?! 

Here is a link to the reveal. I got it in late April. I'm truly debating another one because it really is just such an amazing style. But have to hold off a bit because I just treated myself to something I've been searching for forever.. 

If there are days you just need a wallet, keys and phone, this is the bag for you. You'd  it. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/im-trying-to-be-a-little-more-hip-815150.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...may-june-purchases-818305-7.html#post24757046


----------



## Lola69

TaraP said:


> I know, miss u. I love all of your recent mod shots both Bal and RM.
> 
> I just had neck surgery. This is me now. I'm the girl with the neck brace that all the kids stare at. Lol. Thanks goodness for the Hip. It's been my go to bag since the surgery. So light weight and perfect.
> 
> View attachment 2210544



What a cute clutch!


----------



## sodapop21

nice hip & tattoo


----------



## Jen123

TaraP said:


> Thanks Jen! I'm hanging in there. I swear I like the Hip better than the city right now. Crazy right?!
> 
> Here is a link to the reveal. I got it in late April. I'm truly debating another one because it really is just such an amazing style. But have to hold off a bit because I just treated myself to something I've been searching for forever..
> 
> If there are days you just need a wallet, keys and phone, this is the bag for you. You'd  it.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/im-trying-to-be-a-little-more-hip-815150.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...may-june-purchases-818305-7.html#post24757046



Just checked out your reveal, your family photo made my heart melt!! Your collection is perfect! I am loving the hip too, I will have to try it on next time I see one. I love how detailed your reveals are, they are very helpful! Glad to hear you're doing okay


----------



## TaraP

Lola69 said:


> What a cute clutch!







sodapop21 said:


> nice hip & tattoo



 Can't wait for another of each... 



Jen123 said:


> Just checked out your reveal, your family photo made my heart melt!! Your collection is perfect! I am loving the hip too, I will have to try it on next time I see one. I love how detailed your reveals are, they are very helpful! Glad to hear you're doing okay



Thanks girl! I paid full price for my Hip because I wanted one with the clip. But I think for the next I will get from HG Bags. Erica has a lot of colors and always has codes so I think thats the best route.


----------



## oOChuChuOo

Thanks sweets! I want to see your charms on your Bals too!  Hope all's well with you!



Balvert said:


> Hmmmm... how come these charms suddenly look so adorable . Another great pairing, A*!


----------



## TaraP

PrincessCypress said:


> Just got my first Day (in Rose Bruyere) today and the home I was photographing happened to have a cool mirror...a perfect mod pic opp!



Pretty! It looks great on you.. Are you loving the day style? Congrats!



sodapop21 said:


> Looks with my cyclade day



Love the color! It look great dressed up or dressed down. My fave pic is the last one, I love the cool casual look. 



hrhsunshine said:


> Black GSH EC and I are ready for a grown-ups dinner out! YEA!



You look super hot! Fabulous pic.


----------



## Honeylicious

You look freaking great Hun!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

TaraP said:


> Pretty! It looks great on you.. Are you loving the day style? Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color! It look great dressed up or dressed down. My fave pic is the last one, I love the cool casual look.
> 
> 
> 
> You look super hot! Fabulous pic.



Thank you Tara! Felt great to dress up


----------



## hrhsunshine

TaraP said:


> I know, miss u. I love all of your recent mod shots both Bal and RM.
> 
> I just had neck surgery. This is me now. I'm the girl with the neck brace that all the kids stare at. Lol. Thanks goodness for the Hip. It's been my go to bag since the surgery. So light weight and perfect.
> 
> View attachment 2210544



OMG! Look at you style queen.  Got a neck brace but still carrying a cool chic Hip! You go girl! I hope your recovery is speedy


----------



## TaraP

hrhsunshine said:


> OMG! Look at you style queen.  Got a neck brace but still carrying a cool chic Hip! You go girl! I hope your recovery is speedy



 Thanks! And Thank you on the speedy recovery. Your words to gods ears.


----------



## nascar fan

Enjoyed wearing my black Bal yesterday.


----------



## cat1967

nascar fan said:


> Enjoyed wearing my black Bal yesterday.


Black Bal.  It is a classic.  And to think I wanted to sell my Black City Brogues!  Thank God I had second thoughts on that.


----------



## mf19

Ready to see Bruce Springsteen tonight with my black RH premier clutch


----------



## Tsangtastic

One of my favorite photos carrying my Nacre 21 Giant City Bag from my newest fashion blog post. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## TaraP

nerimanna said:


> it was a nice surprise but i made it in our local paper today... wearing my beat-up 10yr old brown motorcycle bag  it was my first ever designer bag and my one and only balenciaga item so it's special.



You look beautiful! Congrats and thanks for sharing!



i_heart_fashion said:


> My velo and matching arena flats!
> View attachment 2227417



 What a gorgeous combo! Love this pic.


----------



## TaraP

Tsangtastic said:


> One of my favorite photos carrying my Nacre 21 Giant City Bag from my newest fashion blog post. Thanks for letting me share



Simply beautiful! Love the City and your skirt.


----------



## sambalsotong

My very bright and chirpy Curry City.


----------



## TaraP

sambalsotong said:


> My very bright and chirpy Curry City.



Absolutely beautiful! Curry looks fab with an all black outfit.


----------



## sambalsotong

TaraP said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Curry looks fab with an all black outfit.



It does!! The colour makes me really happy!  Thanks TaraP!


----------



## sambalsotong

With my newly purchased preloved ice blue first.


----------



## Cool Gal

Me with Rouge Cardinal Town GHW...


----------



## Honeylicious

Tsangtastic said:


> One of my favorite photos carrying my Nacre 21 Giant City Bag from my newest fashion blog post. Thanks for letting me share


*nice skirt~ love your hair~*


----------



## misskleann

Cool Gal said:


> Me with Rouge Cardinal Town GHW...


Wow! The red and gold combo is so beautiful! I've always wanted a dark red or the cassis... Someday! LOL I'll stick with my black city.


----------



## cat1967

I also love this combo.  I regret not getting it on my Coq which I got with RH.  And the Town is my favorite model.  Congrats!


----------



## Paris Darling

With my red, suede City...


----------



## rosebonbon21

Anyone have the rose bonbon RH city? ?


----------



## ouikm

Paris Darling:  Very nice Color.. Lov you Balen.


----------



## ouikm

HeartMyMJs said:


> Rose Thulian City
> View attachment 2127964


Nice Bag.


----------



## cat1967

rosebonbon21 said:


> Anyone have the rose bonbon RH city? ?


I have the Rose Bonbon GGH.  Very beautiful pink.


----------



## rosebonbon21

Can I see some pictures pleaseee  
Is it more of a bright pinkk or soft pink?


----------



## cat1967

rosebonbon21 said:


> Can I see some pictures pleaseee
> Is it more of a bright pinkk or soft pink?


It is a bright pink not as soft as Rose Peche that is out now.  I think it is one of the most beautiful pinks Bal has made.  I was waiting really long time for this pink.  The previous close to this was of 2004 Rose.  I will try to post pics although I have great difficulty posting here.


----------



## Honeylicious

sophiebed said:


> With my Classic City in Venice Beach today.


love the color in this pic~  I hardly look down to my bag when I'm outside..
I've noticed that your tassels have split, mine too (BM as well).. I don't understand, I thought Bal has changed to a better glue for the tassels.  My 2010-2011 bags have no problem.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

ouikm said:


> Nice Bag.



Thanks!


----------



## sophiebed

Honeylicious said:


> love the color in this pic~  I hardly look down to my bag when I'm outside..
> I've noticed that your tassels have split, mine too (BM as well).. I don't understand, I thought Bal has changed to a better glue for the tassels.  My 2010-2011 bags have no problem.



Yeah, they have indeed split. But that doesn't really bother me (_too_ much. Like, if I don't think about it lol).


----------



## cat1967

Honeylicious said:


> love the color in this pic~  I hardly look down to my bag when I'm outside..
> I've noticed that your tassels have split, mine too (BM as well).. I don't understand, I thought Bal has changed to a better glue for the tassels.  My 2010-2011 bags have no problem.


My 2011 bags had no problems as welll.  I was sent a new pair of tassels for my 2012 Velo and they are even worse than the old ones.  Dry and ready to split.  The quality of Balenciaga is falling like hell.


----------



## LAvuittongirl

My front seat passenger~


----------



## TaraP

new_to_lv said:


> Town in cassis with RH and matching bracelet...
> View attachment 2257873
> 
> View attachment 2257874



Love this matching combo! Really pretty!



sodapop21 said:


> pompon for today



Beautiful Pompon! Looks great on you...



new_to_lv said:


> Rose thulian hip and gris tarmac stud bracelet....
> 
> View attachment 2262355



I love your taste! You have amazing Bals and accessories. You are totally rocking that Hip!  It has become one of my favorite styles.


----------



## marieancel

here are my beauties. 
curry day mini giant 12 
bleu mineral city rh 
velo cyclamen rggh &#128525;&#10084;&#128151;&#10084;


----------



## sodapop21

love the curry day & the cyclamen vélo


----------



## marieancel

sodapop21 said:


> love the curry day & the cyclamen vélo


thank you &#128536; im in with them too..


----------



## LibJames

Is it just me or does this bag work like a secret ingredient? Add to any outfit and Voila! Instant chic?!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Some of my outfits in New York and at Home..


----------



## cat1967

Great outfits.  Fantastic boots!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

cat1967 said:


> Great outfits.  Fantastic boots!



Thanks. I usually take those photos for my blog


----------



## FASHION ChALET

My Turquoise '05 Work


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Now that it's on my blog, I can share more of my '05 Turquoise Work 

I can see this bag quickly becoming a Summer staple. Great for weekend trips, too!


----------



## alepinkissima

First 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cat1967

alepinkissima said:


> First
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Such a beauty.  Congrats!  Which color is it?  I love it.


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Yes, what color? ^ so pretty!!


----------



## alepinkissima

Bubble gum!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

I have a sorbet pink Day. Loving your bubblegum first!!


----------



## alepinkissima

lovely sorbet!!!


----------



## FASHION ChALET




----------



## cat1967

I've always loved this color.  I am a pink person generally.


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Thanks, I have recently gotten into pinks again


----------



## krisanti

Have shopping weekend last week 
Just testing which B-bag fits my outfit best 
Here my pic.s with Rose Bonbon SG12HW Premier Clutch & Mauve Day RH


----------



## cat1967

Beautiful bags!  Bravo!


----------



## Jedrejcz

sambalsotong said:


> My very bright and chirpy Curry City.


I love this color!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Not wearing it yet. But Just IN...


----------



## krisanti

cat1967 said:


> Beautiful bags!  Bravo!


Thanks


----------



## mrs_rachel_g

alepinkissima said:


> First
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


So cute!!!


----------



## sambalsotong

Jedrejcz said:


> I love this color!



Me too!  It has become one my most used Bal to date.


----------



## TaraP

krisanti said:


> Was away for shopping weekend last week with my RH Mauve Day 2013 & SGHW Rose Bonbon Premier Clutch 2013



You look great with both Bals! That Mauve Day is pretty amazing....



sophiebed said:


> Again with my City in Bleu Mineral (and yes, it's the same dress I was wearing in the last photo I posted on here. It's my current favorite haha! ).



Love seeing pics of you and your BM City... That dress looks fab on you, i can see why it's your fav...



tryagain said:


> ..



Beautiful! 



BsBeautyCorner said:


> View attachment 2302081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose thulian city



Great pic! That color is so pretty and love the JC charm too!


----------



## krisanti

TaraP said:


> You look great with both Bals! That Mauve Day is pretty amazing....
> 
> 
> 
> Love seeing pics of you and your BM City... That dress looks fab on you, i can see why it's your fav...
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Great pic! That color is so pretty and love the JC charm too!



Thanks


----------



## Paris Darling

ouikm said:


> Paris Darling:  Very nice Color.. Lov you Balen.



Thank you! 
(Just noticed your post...)


----------



## FASHION ChALET

My favorite green. Apple Green '05 Twiggy..


----------



## sophiebed

TaraP said:


> Love seeing pics of you and your BM City... That dress looks fab on you, i can see why it's your fav...



Aw thank you so much!


----------



## cat1967

FASHION ChALET said:


> My favorite green. Apple Green '05 Twiggy..


Beautiful picture Tara.  Apple Green is my favorite color, unfortunately I missed it.  I bought my first Bal in 2011 and haven't seen a beautiful green like that ever since.  I also cannot find preloved in this color.  So you are lucky to have it.


----------



## FASHION ChALET

cat1967 said:


> Beautiful picture Tara.  Apple Green is my favorite color, unfortunately I missed it.  I bought my first Bal in 2011 and haven't seen a beautiful green like that ever since.  I also cannot find preloved in this color.  So you are lucky to have it.



Thanks. I'm.very excited to finally have it. Took me a while- was worth it. :thumbup:


----------



## ninakt

It has been a busy week at work and I feel tired.
It has been so relaxing, looking at all these beautiful pics. 
Thank you for giving me this treat, I really needed it


----------



## Machick333

With my grey velo


----------



## FASHION ChALET

So gorgeous!! Love your nails too 



ninakt said:


> It has been a busy week at work and I feel tired.
> It has been so relaxing, looking at all these beautiful pics.
> Thank you for giving me this treat, I really needed it



Same here. I love taking balenciaga bag "breaks"  :thumbup:


----------



## LibJames

Machick333 said:


> With my grey velo
> View attachment 2304883



Sooooooooo pretty.


----------



## cat1967

Machick333 said:


> With my grey velo
> View attachment 2304883


Fantastic color.  Which one is it, is it Gris Cement?  I love the combo with mGGH too.  Also the Velo is my favorite from Balenciaga.


----------



## Machick333

cat1967 said:


> Fantastic color.  Which one is it, is it Gris Cement?  I love the combo with mGGH too.  Also the Velo is my favorite from Balenciaga.



Thanks ! I love the velo too! I have a part time as well but haven't used it in years  

I don't know which colour this is , sorry! I bought it about 2 years ago during the wringer months at Nordstrom I think the SA said it was a new colour at that time ( I could be mistaken) there was also a maroon colour at the same time


----------



## cat1967

Machick333 said:


> Thanks ! I love the velo too! I have a part time as well but haven't used it in years
> 
> I don't know which colour this is , sorry! I bought it about 2 years ago during the wringer months at Nordstrom I think the SA said it was a new colour at that time ( I could be mistaken) there was also a maroon colour at the same time


Never mind.  I just like ti so much.  Enjoy it!


----------



## bagchicka

FASHION ChALET said:


> My favorite green. Apple Green '05 Twiggy..


 
You and your bag look stunning! Seeing this picture is motivating me to start taking more risks with edgy colors!


----------



## dbaum

Machick333 said:


> With my grey velo
> View attachment 2304883



I love how you mix your metals - its hard for me to do and you pulled it off

You give me inspiration to try.......


----------



## Machick333

dbaum said:


> I love how you mix your metals - its hard for me to do and you pulled it off
> 
> You give me inspiration to try.......



Aw thanks !!! I never use to do it , not I always am wearing wg/yG/RG at the same time! Lol


----------



## MrGoyard

FASHION ChALET said:


> My favorite green. Apple Green '05 Twiggy..


 Stunning! =)


----------



## MrGoyard

Machick333 said:


> With my grey velo
> View attachment 2304883


 Gorgeous! Love the GHW!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

bagchicka said:


> You and your bag look stunning! Seeing this picture is motivating me to start taking more risks with edgy colors!



Thank you. This color has always been my favourite because of its vibrancy.


----------



## FASHION ChALET

MrVuitton said:


> Stunning! =)



Thank you


----------



## sambalsotong

Mixing and matching with my Curry City RH.


----------



## TaraP

sambalsotong said:


> Mixing and matching with my Curry City RH.



You look awesome! Your mix and match totally works and makes that City just pop.


----------



## krisanti

sambalsotong said:


> Mixing and matching with my Curry City RH.


cute


----------



## schadenfreude

TaraP, love love love the bright Outremer and orange. Gorgeous! Love how they pop against your sleeve.


----------



## TaraP

schadenfreude said:


> TaraP, love love love the bright Outremer and orange. Gorgeous! Love how they pop against your sleeve.



Thank you!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

FASHION ChALET said:


> My favorite green. Apple Green '05 Twiggy..


 
OMGoodness, I love this on you!  Seeeeee, this is why I love Bals, they only get better.... and they have this ever changing life.  My Twiggy is _*just*_ starting to look as good and slouchy as yours.  I adore it when they start to get this good and broken in!  Adore yours, it looks fabulous on you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sambalsotong

TaraP said:


> You look awesome! Your mix and match totally works and makes that City just pop.





krisanti said:


> cute



Thank you ladies! :x I love how easy it is to mix and match my daily outfit colours with the Curry. &#128155;


----------



## TaraP

MAGJES said:


>





MAGJES said:


>



You and your Bals look great in your jeans pic and your dress pic! Love the Blue City with RoseGold hardware .. What color is that?


----------



## MAGJES

TaraP said:


> You and your Bals look great in your jeans pic and your dress pic! Love the Blue City with RoseGold hardware .. What color is that?



Thank you Tara!  The Blue City is 2010 Cyclade with RGGH 21.  It's one of my favorite Bal colors along with 2010 Light Olive.


----------



## TaraP

MAGJES said:


> Thank you Tara!  The Blue City is 2010 Cyclade with RGGH 21.  It's one of my favorite Bal colors along with 2010 Light Olive.



Thanks for the info.. I can definitely see why it's your fave... Such a special combo..


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Sandstone '07 GGH Work... my Lover!!  :thumbup:


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Taking out my Rose Thulian for a spin!!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Dinner date with fiancé in Marc Jacobs top, American Eagle jeans & Balenciaga first in white..


----------



## TaraP

FASHION ChALET said:


> Dinner date with fiancé in Marc Jacobs top, American Eagle jeans & Balenciaga first in white..



Your First is beautiful & looks great on your petite frame...

Incase you weren't aware, you are posting pics in the comments thread. Your pretty photos should go in the pics only thread here so more people can see them. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/photos-wearing-your-bbags-pictures-only-37346-378.html


----------



## TaraP

rachelkitty said:


> My lovely tangerine town &#127818;&#128522;
> View attachment 2314569



You look so pretty! I love the Tangerine town with your dress, great combo!


----------



## rachelkitty

TaraP said:


> You look so pretty! I love the Tangerine town with your dress, great combo!



Thank you! &#9786; Looking forward to wear it with other outfits! &#128515; I tried on tangerine for the first time with this dress in Vegas and guess both the dress and the bag color are stuck in my mind haha


----------



## Rani

Rachaelkitty, you look great with your tangerine town. Did you buy it from Balenciaga? I am wondering if this style and colour is still available to buy from the store.


----------



## rachelkitty

Rani said:


> Rachaelkitty, you look great with your tangerine town. Did you buy it from Balenciaga? I am wondering if this style and colour is still available to buy from the store.



Hi Rani, thank you!! I got it from ****** but it was the last one left in this combo. Barneys still has a lot of Tangerine in stock on their website. Maybe you can take a look there. 
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...nciaga#&srule=price-low-to-high&start=0&sz=48

Hope you find something you like!


----------



## TaraP

rachelkitty said:


> I love your ensemble - you really pull off the Hip well! The Tangerine cuff is a nice pop of color with your tattoo!
> 
> <Sorry - I don't know how to post the comment in a different thread while still quoting from this one...>



Thank you for the compliment! 

No worries.. This is what I do to get my picture quotes into the comments thread. 
I click the quote button or multi-quote on the chosen pics and then I just copy the quoted material, then go into the comments thread and paste it there. Once it's pasted I then write in my comments. HTH... 



Bisoux78 said:


> My new Anthracite City G12, GGH



You look great! Love your City...


----------



## FASHION ChALET

TaraP said:


> Your First is beautiful & looks great on your petite frame...
> 
> Incase you weren't aware, you are posting pics in the comments thread. Your pretty photos should go in the pics only thread here so more people can see them.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/photos-wearing-your-bbags-pictures-only-37346-378.html



Thank you. Oh I thought I post here to read comments?


----------



## TaraP

sodapop21 said:


> indi
> yesterday outfit in a lake between France & Switzerland



You and your Day are beautiful! And I must say that view is stunning.. Great pic...



Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2317211
> 
> 
> Haven't posted in a while due to moving jobs and states! Hope everyone is doing well



Congrats on the new job and hope the move went smoothly.. So happy you decided to post. Your mod shots are always so pretty.


----------



## Jen123

TaraP said:


> You and your Day are beautiful! And I must say that view is stunning.. Great pic...
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new job and hope the move went smoothly.. So happy you decided to post. Your mod shots are always so pretty.



Aw thanks Tara!! I'm down in Raleigh now and loving it! I hope you are recovered from your surgery and doing well!


----------



## Tokgabi

Bakaneko, your Three Musketeers Bbag Girls pic is sooo cute!


----------



## TiaraM

FASHION ChALET said:


> Sandstone '07 GGH Work... my Lover!!  :thumbup:


Beautiful combination and one I'd like for sure


----------



## FASHION ChALET

TiaraM said:


> Beautiful combination and one I'd like for sure



Thanks. I will share better images of it with an outfit soon


----------



## beachgirl38

I found this beauty at my local consignment store - I wasn't sure if Bal was for me until I tried this bag on.  The color is so pretty & I found out that it is 2006 Lilac City & what excellent shape it is in for a 7 year old bag!  The leather is so soft and very smooshy & I am so happy!  Thanks to the ladies (redskater) on "authenticate this" forum for i.d.-ing & authenticating this bag




Oh my, that shirt makes me look preggo....


----------



## FASHION ChALET

beachgirl38 said:


> I found this beauty at my local consignment store - I wasn't sure if Bal was for me until I tried this bag on.  The color is so pretty & I found out that it is 2006 Lilac City & what excellent shape it is in for a 7 year old bag!  The leather is so soft and very smooshy & I am so happy!  Thanks to the ladies (redskater) on "authenticate this" forum for i.d.-ing & authenticating this bag



Beautiful find! Where do you live? 

Oh- and who makes your jeans?


----------



## sambalsotong

beachgirl38 said:


> I found this beauty at my local consignment store - I wasn't sure if Bal was for me until I tried this bag on.  The color is so pretty & I found out that it is 2006 Lilac City & what excellent shape it is in for a 7 year old bag!  The leather is so soft and very smooshy & I am so happy!  Thanks to the ladies (redskater) on "authenticate this" forum for i.d.-ing & authenticating this bag
> 
> View attachment 2321419
> 
> 
> Oh my, that shirt makes me look preggo....
> View attachment 2321420
> 
> 
> View attachment 2321421



How pretty!! Congrats!


----------



## beachgirl38

FASHION ChALET said:


> Beautiful find! Where do you live?
> 
> Oh- and who makes your jeans?



Thank you!!  I live in northern New Jersey in a small town & was absolutely shocked to find this bag in that shop!   (PM me if you want to know my town)  That was also why I thought it can't possibly be authentic.  Most people in my town carry coach, occasionally LV, but rarely see Bal or Chloe, etc.  The shopowner said that this consigner brings in lots of nice high-end clothing & bags so I guess I have to drop in more frequently!  

My jeans are about 3 years old (as you can see by the holes in both knees & they fading but so soft) - they are "Dita" bootcut by Citizens of Humanity.  I love my skinnies, but still really love bootcut jeans.


----------



## beachgirl38

sambalsotong said:


> How pretty!! Congrats!



Thank you!! I just love this color, it is so pretty & goes with everything!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

beachgirl38 said:


> Thank you!!  I live in northern New Jersey in a small town & was absolutely shocked to find this bag in that shop!   (PM me if you want to know my town)  That was also why I thought it can't possibly be authentic.  Most people in my town carry coach, occasionally LV, but rarely see Bal or Chloe, etc.  The shopowner said that this consigner brings in lots of nice high-end clothing & bags so I guess I have to drop in more frequently!
> 
> My jeans are about 3 years old (as you can see by the holes in both knees & they fading but so soft) - they are "Dita" bootcut by Citizens of Humanity.  I love my skinnies, but still really love bootcut jeans.


Aww, hoping you were near me 

I love skinny jeans too- thanks for answering my denim question. I have some COH jeans somewhere- probably bootcut. I love your knee-rip.


----------



## nascar fan

new outfit matches my rose thulian perfectly!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

On Road Trip for a Wedding down South..

Seafoam '04 Pewter hard ware


----------



## beachgirl38

FASHION ChALET said:


> On Road Trip for a Wedding down South..
> 
> Seafoam '04 Pewter hard ware



WOW! That bag is in perfect condition!!  How soft is that leather?!  What a beautiful bag & you wear it very well.  Have fun at the wedding!


----------



## beachgirl38

Here is my lilac city...I am posting this bag everywhere, just love it!  I wore it today & already got a compliment from a woman in the store!




oooh, ignore the messy room, how embarrassing - it is usually neat!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

beachgirl38 said:


> WOW! That bag is in perfect condition!!  How soft is that leather?!  What a beautiful bag & you wear it very well.  Have fun at the wedding!



Thank you ! 

It's very well taken care of. Hard to believe it is 9 years old.. soft but still in.close to new condition.. 

LOVE YOUR LILAC!!


----------



## sodapop21

fashion chalet


----------



## Tokgabi

Swe3tGirl, your style is so cute and fresh! I have some strange aversion to color, so I don't think I could ever go this bold with color. >_<


----------



## Tokgabi

Oh my gosh, TaraP, your Balenciaga is gorgeous. But your sleeve is even more impressive! XD


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Brunch this morning with our newly married friends... seafoam '04 first


----------



## meijen

FASHION ChALET said:


> Brunch this morning with our newly married friends... seafoam '04 first


 
that's such a pretty colour,  looks great on you!


----------



## Jewelz32412

VERRY pretty


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Thank you Meijen & Jewelz


----------



## TaraP

Tokgabi said:


> Oh my gosh, TaraP, your Balenciaga is gorgeous. But your sleeve is even more impressive! XD



Thank you so much! That is so nice of you to say...


----------



## FASHION ChALET

STYLE MINT T SHIRT
DL 1961 JEANS
PINK &  PEPPER SHOES
BALENCIAGA FIRST '04 in SEAFOAM


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Close up of bag , hope that's ok  ?


----------



## marmitenot

beachgirl38 said:


> I found this beauty at my local consignment store - I wasn't sure if Bal was for me until I tried this bag on. The color is so pretty & I found out that it is 2006 Lilac City & what excellent shape it is in for a 7 year old bag! The leather is so soft and very smooshy & I am so happy! Thanks to the ladies (redskater) on "authenticate this" forum for i.d.-ing & authenticating this bag
> 
> View attachment 2321419
> 
> 
> Oh my, that shirt makes me look preggo....
> View attachment 2321420
> 
> 
> View attachment 2321421


 
LUCKY YOU!  Beautiful!


----------



## scarcici

Wow Jessica! Always rocking Bals and outfits !


----------



## dragonette

scarcici said:


> Wow Jessica! Always rocking Bals and outfits !



Raquel!! I miss you!!


----------



## ned2015

FASHION ChALET said:


> STYLE MINT T SHIRT
> DL 1961 JEANS
> PINK &  PEPPER SHOES
> BALENCIAGA FIRST '04 in SEAFOAM



Lovely bag! Love the color!


----------



## ned2015

FASHION ChALET said:


> Sandstone '07 GGH Work... my Lover!!  :thumbup:




Hi FASHION ChALET
This is so nice. Love the giant hardware!


----------



## ned2015

nascar fan said:


> Enjoyed wearing my black Bal yesterday.


HI nascar fan,

Gorgeous bag and gorgeous outfit!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

ned2015 said:


> Lovely bag! Love the color!



Thank you, Ned! 

Oh yes I love the giant hardware on my other newly acquired bag too. It's my new favorite Bbag! For sure!!


----------



## Bisoux78

TaraP said:


> You look great! Love your City...



Thank you Tara! I'm a complete convert now to the G12 City bags after owning this one. The leather is thicker and more durable than the regular brass hardware City. I even took it recently on my latest trip to Asia where it took a beating with the rainy, hot & humid weather. It came out STILL looking brand new! Love, love this bag.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I am using my favorite bag today!  Bal City '09.


----------



## JacobMommy

In a public washroom with my giant silver city


----------



## FASHION ChALET

HeartMyMJs said:


> I am using my favorite bag today!  Bal City '09.
> View attachment 2337426



Beautiful  mine is a 2012 and already trying my best to make it look as broken in as the older ones..  like your butterfly charm too, who is it by?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

FASHION ChALET said:


> Beautiful  mine is a 2012 and already trying my best to make it look as broken in as the older ones..  like your butterfly charm too, who is it by?


 
Thank you!!  I got the charm from Disneyland.  It's a Minnie Mouse bow.


----------



## FASHION ChALET

HeartMyMJs said:


> Thank you!!  I got the charm from Disneyland.  It's a Minnie Mouse bow.



Oh how adorable. Thanks for answering my question!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

FASHION ChALET said:


> Oh how adorable. Thanks for answering my question!


 
Of course, anytime!!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Seafoam '05 First

with...

H&M Tank
H&M Paris Collection Boots
Motel Rocks faux leather mini skirt
Zara statement necklace
Lolly white watch


----------



## sodapop21

littlemissbag  love your ultraviolet mini twiggy


----------



## sodapop21

cassis town


----------



## LittleMissBags

sodapop21 said:


> littlemissbag  love your ultraviolet mini twiggy


 
 *sodapop21*! She's a little stunner


----------



## cat1967

I love the Cassis Town.  I have this bag and I just love it.


----------



## Rani

I have just bought Cassis Town too and I also love it. Gorgeous colour! Towns are so hard to find in London now.


----------



## spylove22

DECO!! You're back!! Yay!!


----------



## Deco

spylove22 said:


> DECO!! You're back!! Yay!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Decophile said:


>



Decophile! Wow, it has been truly a LOOOOOOONG time. We have never spoken but I have seen so many of your modshots.  Thanks for deciding to share again, you Bal veteran, you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

ChuChuOo: "A" your black RGGH looks smashing!  (goodness sakes woman, you could not have chose a more challenging ID to type!)


----------



## oOChuChuOo

hrhsunshine said:


> ChuChuOo: "A" your black RGGH looks smashing!  (goodness sakes woman, you could not have chose a more challenging ID to type!)



Hi 'S'! Thank you for your compliments! I want to start posting (more of) my beloved (Bal) Babies here  why thank you, HerRoyalHighnessSunShine for taking the time to type out my ID despite the complexity of it 

P/s: I recall reading this somewhere & I love what your ID stands for! &#9825;


----------



## RDJ

FASHION ChALET said:


> Seafoam '05 First
> 
> with...
> 
> H&M Tank
> H&M Paris Collection Boots
> Motel Rocks faux leather mini skirt
> Zara statement necklace
> Lolly white watch


omg fashion chalet i love the sea foam 05' bag. such a throw back and an amazing colour! 

--
Visit My Blog: http://RDuJour.com - _"Best of Fashion Online" - Vogue.co.uk_ and check out our accessories in the new RDuJourStore.


----------



## hrhsunshine

oOChuChuOo said:


> Hi 'S'! Thank you for your compliments! I want to start posting (more of) my beloved (Bal) Babies here  why thank you, HerRoyalHighnessSunShine for taking the time to type out my ID despite the complexity of it
> 
> P/s: I recall reading this somewhere & I love what your ID stands for! &#9825;



LOL! I confess....I had to give up and just copy and paste! 
Let me know when you have given your Bals their TLC.  I want to see how they turned out.


----------



## Deco

hrhsunshine said:


> Decophile! Wow, it has been truly a LOOOOOOONG time. We have never spoken but I have seen so many of your modshots.  Thanks for deciding to share again, you Bal veteran, you!



What a nice thing to say.  Thank you . I have nothing new in my collection.  Hope you enjoy the older bags, cuz that's all I have.  But plenty of them:shame:


----------



## FASHION ChALET

RDJ said:


> omg fashion chalet i love the sea foam 05' bag. such a throw back and an amazing colour!
> 
> --
> Visit My Blog: http://RDuJour.com - _"Best of Fashion Online" - Vogue.co.uk_ and check out our accessories in the new RDuJourStore.



Thank you. Me too. Everytime I use it, I have sooo many fun memories. Ashley Olsen made me get it...


----------



## TaraP

spiritwind78 said:


> My first Bal -- black cgh city~



Beautiful City... We definitely need to see more pics of it... Love your Phillip Lim top too...


----------



## oOChuChuOo

This is so pretty! Nice ensemble too! 



new_to_lv said:


> My Hip from the Holliday collection in pearly rose with silver hardwear with matching bracelet and LV scarf...
> 
> View attachment 2350863
> 
> View attachment 2350864
> 
> View attachment 2350865


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Running errands today with my '04 Seafoam first


----------



## TaraP

new_to_lv said:


> My Hip from the Holliday collection in pearly rose with silver hardwear with matching bracelet and LV scarf...
> 
> View attachment 2350863
> 
> View attachment 2350864
> 
> View attachment 2350865



I love your matching Hip and bracelet! And gorgeous LV scarf... Perfection!



nrr_md said:


> Balenciaga City in Praline with G21 SHW
> 
> View attachment 2351161



You look great! Very pretty...


----------



## nrr_md

TaraP said:


> You look great! Very pretty...



Thank you TaraP


----------



## Quapa

ignore the nikes - i was being good to my feet whilst zipping around town!

my (new to me) bargain 2011 papyrus rggh city  which was only £280 plus £90 for some restoration!


----------



## spiritwind78

TaraP said:


> Beautiful City... We definitely need to see more pics of it... Love your Phillip Lim top too...


Thanks! Looks like you also scored a scarf~


----------



## bbagsforever

I know this isn't a bag but I wanted to share my latest purchase with you guys- a Bal leather jacket! I am in love...


----------



## krisanti

FASHION ChALET said:


> Running errands today with my '04 Seafoam first


Good idea!!! Red top green bag  
So it's mean is ok if I have my Rouge Cardinal Day with green top


----------



## FASHION ChALET

I have that jacket! LOVE ^ 



krisanti said:


> Good idea!!! Red top green bag
> So it's mean is ok if I have my Rouge Cardinal Day with green top



I say YES; it's like Christmas


----------



## Quapa

crazy jumper! it's getting cold in the UK...


----------



## FASHION ChALET

C & C Top * J. Brand Jeans * Balenciaga first seafoam


----------



## TaraP

sbuxaddict said:


> Pretty! Can you please tell me the name and style?



Thank You! It is the 2013 Limited Edition Black City w/ Matte Gold Hardware.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Quapa said:


> crazy jumper! it's getting cold in the UK...


 
Love the color combo!


----------



## sbuxaddict

TaraP said:


> Thank You! It is the 2013 Limited Edition Black City w/ Matte Gold Hardware.



It's so beautiful! And I didn't even realize I posted in the wrong thread, oops 
Thanks for replying!


----------



## porsche09

bbagsforever said:


> I know this isn't a bag but I wanted to share my latest purchase with you guys- a Bal leather jacket! I am in love...


Love ur Outfit, Congrats On ur Jacket


----------



## dolali

sodapop21 said:


> My  day bag For a weekend in Paris




You look gorgeous sodapop! Love your outfit. What color is your beautiful Day?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Date night with hubby and some friends.


----------



## kienyhow

Great Style and love pics!


----------



## sodapop21

dolali said:


> You look gorgeous sodapop! Love your outfit. What color is your beautiful Day?


 I think it's sahara


----------



## Quapa

HeartMyMJs said:


> Date night with hubby and some friends.
> View attachment 2358129


Loooove this outfit!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Quapa said:


> Loooove this outfit!



Thank u!!!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Target dress; Balenciaga first


----------



## dolali

Decophile said:


> 05 Rouge Theater Day



HEAVEN!!!! I am a Day fan and THIS IS my HG bag!!! Wow! 

:worthy::worthy:::worthy::worthy:


----------



## dolali

FASHION ChALET said:


> Target dress; Balenciaga first



I like your style and how you combine colors. I love, love your First!


----------



## dolali

HeartMyMJs said:


> Date night with hubby and some friends.
> View attachment 2358129



Great outfit for date night. Your shoes are to die for, and of course your Bal too! what color is it?


----------



## TiaraM

Quapa said:


> ignore the nikes - i was being good to my feet whilst zipping around town!
> 
> my (new to me) bargain 2011 papyrus rggh city  which was only £280 plus £90 for some restoration!


Your whole outfit looks perfect for the UK at the moment, I love the colour of your bag.


----------



## FASHION ChALET

dolali said:


> I like your style and how you combine colors. I love, love your First!



Thank you, so sweet!


----------



## trancequeen

Hi everyone!

This is me with my latest purchase from Bal boutique.

Does anyone know the name of the bag? The SA said that it is gris glace from F/W 2013 but this one is different from the gris glace I know.
It has marble textured leather and different hardware, not the classic or giant one. 









I am totally in  when i first saw her!


----------



## Quapa

2006 ink box came out today


----------



## HeartMyMJs

dolali said:


> Great outfit for date night. Your shoes are to die for, and of course your Bal too! what color is it?


 
Thank you!!  It's Rose Thulian.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

*Decophile, *it's one of my favorite bags ever !!
*Bisoux78*, great shot !


----------



## Deco

thank you *dolali* and *pollie-jean*.  It's not easy to say this, but that RT Day is the favorite in my collection.


----------



## Quapa

2012 black rh city  oh and I wore boots!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Is that extra black? ^ 
Mine is 2012 too but your bag looks deliciously darker!!  :thumbup:


----------



## Quapa

FASHION ChALET said:


> Is that extra black? ^
> Mine is 2012 too but your bag looks deliciously darker!!  :thumbup:


i haven't seen many irl to compare, but it is quite black. i made a thread on it earlier


----------



## FASHION ChALET

2012 Noir Classic City RH


----------



## cat1967

FASHION ChALET said:


> 2012 Noir Classic City RH


Great pics once more.  Congrats!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

cat1967 said:


> Great pics once more.  Congrats!



Thanks, Cat!


----------



## Quapa

Interview! Hopefully my new bag is my lucky charm  tassels tucked in!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Seafoam '04 First


----------



## krisanti

FASHION ChALET said:


> Seafoam '04 First




Nice bag  I had my Canard Rose Gold Giant First 2010 today


----------



## emilybug

Cigar Fonce Day Crossbody


----------



## FASHION ChALET

krisanti said:


> Nice bag  I had my Canard Rose Gold Giant First 2010 today



Thank you! Your bags are beautiful!


----------



## krisanti

FASHION ChALET said:


> Thank you! Your bags are beautiful!


Thanks. But I love your seafoam more. I wish I bought it back in 2004


----------



## urbangrid

hippie_ippie said:


> My first time posting a photo here! And this is my first Bal in Giant City RH, Gris Tarmac.
> 
> Not a very popular colour, but I feel it's not as boring as black but yet very chic and neutral for matching!
> 
> More photos to be uploaded



I love the Gris Tarmac, and your RG hardware is beautiful! I just ordered mine with the gold hardware...can't wait for it to come


----------



## FASHION ChALET

krisanti said:


> Thanks. But I love your seafoam more. I wish I bought it back in 2004



Thanks. I think I need AA for balenciaga bags though. I'm.obsessed...


----------



## snowbubble

Eggplant city 2004, different lighting


----------



## Pollie-Jean

emilybug said:


> Cigar Fonce Day Crossbody



I love it ! So beautiful !

@snowbubble, your eggplant is tdf


----------



## FASHION ChALET

snowbubble said:


> Eggplant city 2004, different lighting
> View attachment 2364216
> View attachment 2364217



Want to trade my purple sapphire for your eggplant now!  :thumbup:


----------



## Aussie_Bag_Lady

Beware of buying bags from Reebonz they are selling counterfeit / fake designer bags at premium prices


----------



## snowbubble

FASHION ChALET said:


> Want to trade my purple sapphire for your eggplant now!  :thumbup:


Love your '04 Seafoam! 

Can't beat '04 leather, the Chevre is so soft, I feel like its going to fall apart when I use it.


----------



## FASHION ChALET

snowbubble said:


> Love your '04 Seafoam!
> 
> Can't beat '04 leather, the Chevre is so soft, I feel like its going to fall apart when I use it.



I love the already broken in feeling. Thank you.


----------



## Quapa

Casual with 2012 rh black city:


----------



## snowbubble

FASHION ChALET said:


> I love the already broken in feeling. Thank you.



Yah! The broken in feel is so wonderful! It's like a pillow case I can totally sleep on my balenciaga. hahah! 

I always wonder if my newer balenciaga's will ever become that soft and broken in. As of now, I'm patiently using them and being hopeful with the newer leather quality.


----------



## Aynee

just to share with u darls


----------



## khaytrina

Rockin' this bal giant chic box! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## boarbb

With my Rose Bon Bon city :3


----------



## Quapa

Amazing slippers  ^^


----------



## honey_bunny

boarbb said:


> View attachment 2372428
> 
> With my Rose Bon Bon city :3


 
Awwww! Bag is so pretty! Slippers are so cute


----------



## redsnoopy04

honey_bunny said:


> Awwww! Bag is so pretty! Slippers are so cute


Haha,  I second that ! Slippers are so cute and network warm with the cold weather fast approaching.  Love your City as well .


----------



## meijen

boarbb said:


> View attachment 2372428
> 
> With my Rose Bon Bon city :3


 
love your city (yummy colour) and cute slippers


----------



## snowbubble

Been loving my '04 Eggplant City.


----------



## Quapa

Lunch/shopping  black rh city:


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Antique shopping

Coquelicot City RH


----------



## snowbubble

FASHION ChALET said:


> Antique shopping
> 
> Coquelicot City RH



Coquelicot is such a gorgeous red! Do you have a outside lighting picture of the Coquelicot city of yours?


----------



## marc1268

Work noir GGH


----------



## FASHION ChALET

snowbubble said:


> Coquelicot is such a gorgeous red! Do you have a outside lighting picture of the Coquelicot city of yours?



Thanks! I have this


----------



## Money520

marc1268 said:


> Work noir GGH


so pretty!!!


----------



## Quapa

Black RH City, business casual dress!


----------



## iceshiva

Aynee said:


> just to share with u darls


----------



## princesspinknes

Bathroom shot with my Bal City w gold hardware with DIY extended strap. Forgot to take a crossbody shot! Next time


----------



## Prada143

princesspinknes said:


> Bathroom shot with my Bal City w gold hardware with DIY extended strap. Forgot to take a crossbody shot! Next time
> 
> View attachment 2390721



That is so clever! Very nice look!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Classic City 2012 Noir RH


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Metallic 2004 Pewter First


----------



## platinum_babie

Black City mini GSH
I'm 5'3 (~160cm)


----------



## sweetheej77

Quapa said:


> Black RH City, business casual dress!


good match !


----------



## meijen

FASHION ChALET said:


> Metallic 2004 Pewter First


 
gorgeous First!


----------



## meijen

platinum_babie said:


> Black City mini GSH
> I'm 5'3 (~160cm)


 
love your outfit and City mini


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Thanks meijen


----------



## platinum_babie

meijen said:


> love your outfit and City mini



Thank you!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Sailor stripes and my '04 Pewter First


----------



## arcaedia

princesspinknes said:


> Bathroom shot with my Bal City w gold hardware with DIY extended strap. Forgot to take a crossbody shot! Next time
> 
> View attachment 2390721




Love this!  Where is the extender from?  Did you clip it to the normal strap, or use the extender in place of the normal strap?


----------



## FASHION ChALET

meijen said:


> gorgeous First!



Thank you


----------



## Quapa

2007 S/S white (I think) Twiggy and a sprained ankle outfit complete with ankle support and my nikes lol


----------



## Sweet Poison

During a recent shopping excursion with my Perforated RH City in Sahara.


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Sweet Poison said:


> During a recent shopping excursion with my Perforated RH City in Sahara.
> 
> View attachment 2399548



I still want that color!!


----------



## PurseAddict79

My first!! 2010 Velo in Light Olive Perforated  I received her Tuesday and cannot stop looking at her all dreamy-eyed.


----------



## emilybug

PurseAddict79 said:


> My first!! 2010 Velo in Light Olive Perforated  I received her Tuesday and cannot stop looking at her all dreamy-eyed.




Love the bag and love your outfits!


----------



## Nekko

you darlings look amazing with your bags 






My GGH Sahara City


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Quapa said:


> 2007 S/S white (I think) Twiggy and a sprained ankle outfit complete with ankle support and my nikes lol





*You look darling*, I sure hope your ankle feels better soon!  (Been there, many hugs to you!)


----------



## Quapa

LoveHandbags! said:


> *You look darling*, I sure hope your ankle feels better soon!  (Been there, many hugs to you!)


That's so sweet, thank you  I needed that as it's so frustrating wearing trainers all the time!


----------



## milan83

My new black G12 gold city..with new sweater and ballerinas


----------



## Melow

Here is my part time rouge coquelicot with rosegold hardware! Hope i spelt the name right


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Nekko said:


> you darlings look amazing with your bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My GGH Sahara City



Beautiful bag & outfit!!


----------



## Quapa

New 2010 Murier Town


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Hudson Jeans
Balenciaga first pewter 2004
Topshop boots


----------



## Quapa

milan83 said:


> My new black G12 gold city..with new sweater and ballerinas
> View attachment 2406407
> 
> View attachment 2406408


Love your outfit!


----------



## milan83

Thanks!


----------



## Quapa

2007 white chèvre twiggy 

Oh, and my new shoes  canvas officier flats, 2013


----------



## milan83

Black city in a night party!black nails,black jeans,red wine..I'm not always so dark


----------



## jennaprov

Nekko said:


> you darlings look amazing with your bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My GGH Sahara City


your bag is stunning! i love it!


----------



## Zitro Oravla

I really like balenciaga


----------



## bebefuzz

Nekko said:


> you darlings look amazing with your bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My GGH Sahara City



Very cute. Like your individualistic style too!


----------



## sambalsotong

Hey ladies, all your Bals look so lovely!

Here I am with my UV Town in GSH! 

http://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w652/iamsambalsotong/null_zps897c9eaa.jpg


----------



## clutchie

sambalsotong said:


> Hey ladies, all your Bals look so lovely!
> 
> Here I am with my UV Town in GSH!
> 
> http://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w652/iamsambalsotong/null_zps897c9eaa.jpg



I LOVE that colour, looks amazing!!


----------



## Quapa

2012 black rh city  and slippers!!


----------



## Deleted member 466817

My Bal City in Beige Nougatine..


----------



## Deleted member 466817




----------



## sambalsotong

clutchie said:


> I LOVE that colour, looks amazing!!



Thank you clutchie! (:


----------



## LocksAndKeys

geddesnevis said:


> My Bal City in Beige Nougatine..


The Beige Nougatine looks great on you. Do you know how the color compares to Dune and Latte? Beige Nougatine, Dune, and Latte are all in the same neutral color family and seem to be the only neutrals available in stores at the moment. I am torn between all three!


----------



## Deleted member 466817

LocksAndKeys said:


> The Beige Nougatine looks great on you. Do you know how the color compares to Dune and Latte? Beige Nougatine, Dune, and Latte are all in the same neutral color family and seem to be the only neutrals available in stores at the moment. I am torn between all three!


 
Thank you! 

Well, mine has a really toffee look with yellow undertone. It is amazing too; how it seem to change its color under the sun.
IMHO, for Dune however and for Latte, both seem too off-white to me, really,really light beige esp the latte which is almost whitish. I love Dune by the way. 

I have seen Beige Nougatine, Sahara, Dune and Latte. And I like BG and Dune more than the other two. 

But they are all really beautiful neutral colors. And they all are good on anything you wear. They don't look boring at all as some people think (I am a neutral color fan ).

Happy deciding!


----------



## Deleted member 466817

geddesnevis said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Well, mine has a really toffee look with yellow undertone. It is amazing too; how it seem to change its color under the sun.
> IMHO, for Dune however and for Latte, both seem too off-white to me, really,really light beige esp the latte which is almost whitish. I love Dune by the way.
> 
> I have seen Beige Nougatine, Sahara, Dune and Latte. And I like BG and Dune more than the other two.
> 
> But they are all really beautiful neutral colors. And they all are good on anything you wear. They don't look boring at all as some people think (I am a neutral color fan ).
> 
> Happy deciding!


 

PS. 
under two different lightings


----------



## LocksAndKeys

geddesnevis said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Well, mine has a really toffee look with yellow undertone. It is amazing too; how it seem to change its color under the sun.
> IMHO, for Dune however and for Latte, both seem too off-white to me, really,really light beige esp the latte which is almost whitish. I love Dune by the way.
> 
> I have seen Beige Nougatine, Sahara, Dune and Latte. And I like BG and Dune more than the other two.
> 
> But they are all really beautiful neutral colors. And they all are good on anything you wear. They don't look boring at all as some people think (I am a neutral color fan ).
> 
> Happy deciding!





geddesnevis said:


> PS.
> under two different lightings



Thank you so much for all of the info and pictures! I really appreciate it. I agree that Dune and Latte are both much lighter than Beige Nougatine. I have heard that Latte had a green undertone while Dune is close in color to Sahara. I also really like Praline, which is a much older neutral that is a very light beige. Unfortunately, I will be buying in store so I won't be able to get the older retired colors. Beige Nougatine, Dune, and Latte are all still available though (I think). Do you happen to know if these colors come in the RH Town? I believe they all come in the RH City, but I'm not certain. 

As for people thinking neutrals are boring, I totally disagree! I usually stick to black bags but neutrals have been becoming more and more appealing to me lately. They give off a very Bohemian vibe, especially with the Bal tassels in neutral tones


----------



## Deleted member 466817

LocksAndKeys said:


> Thank you so much for all of the info and pictures! I really appreciate it. I agree that Dune and Latte are both much lighter than Beige Nougatine. I have heard that Latte had a green undertone while Dune is close in color to Sahara. I also really like Praline, which is a much older neutral that is a very light beige. Unfortunately, I will be buying in store so I won't be able to get the older retired colors. Beige Nougatine, Dune, and Latte are all still available though (I think). Do you happen to know if these colors come in the RH Town? I believe they all come in the RH City, but I'm not certain.
> 
> As for people thinking neutrals are boring, I totally disagree! I usually stick to black bags but neutrals have been becoming more and more appealing to me lately. They give off a very Bohemian vibe, especially with the Bal tassels in neutral tones



You are most welcome! 

When I bought my Bal, the SA me showed BG in City, PT and Town all in GGH. The gold and beige combo was perfection. I didn't get to ask for RH because I was so head over heels with the City in GGH. Haha.

One thing I have discovered was photos do little justice on how really beautiful Bbags are. They look really gorgeous in person especially when you can feel the leather.

I hope you can head off to the nearest Bal store to get your baby. Either way, BG, Dune, Latte or if lucky, Praline, neutral beige/caramel/toffee/mocha will always be beautiful and sophisticated. 

And if you will try the Classic City in any beige colours, the tassles will surely scream HOBO! That bag in white summer dress and a hat! Hahaha.. 

Good luck deciding!


----------



## Deleted member 466817

geddesnevis said:


> You are most welcome!
> 
> When I bought my Bal, the SA me showed BG in City, PT and Town all in GGH. The gold and beige combo was perfection. I didn't get to ask for RH because I was so head over heels with the City in GGH. Haha.
> 
> One thing I have discovered was photos do little justice on how really beautiful Bbags are. They look really gorgeous in person especially when you can feel the leather.
> 
> I hope you can head off to the nearest Bal store to get your baby. Either way, BG, Dune, Latte or if lucky, Praline, neutral beige/caramel/toffee/mocha will always be beautiful and sophisticated.
> 
> And if you will try the Classic City in any beige colours, the tassles will surely scream HOBO! That bag in white summer dress and a hat! Hahaha..
> 
> 
> Good luck deciding!





.....and I kept writing BG! It should be BN ( Beige Nougatine ) hahaha. Silly me!  x


----------



## snowbubble

Balenciaga City!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Pewter First '04


----------



## CC collection

Balenciaga Giant Rose Gold Part Time in Black


----------



## FASHION ChALET

ROMWE TRENCH
ALICE + OLIVIA TOP
AMERICAN APPAREL RIDING PANTS
H&M PARIS BOOTS
BALENCIAGA BAG IN COQUELICOT
VINTAGE SCARF
M BY MJ WATCH


----------



## milan83

FASHION ChALET said:


> ROMWE TRENCH
> ALICE + OLIVIA TOP
> AMERICAN APPAREL RIDING PANTS
> H&M PARIS BOOTS
> BALENCIAGA BAG IN COQUELICOT
> VINTAGE SCARF
> M BY MJ WATCH



Sooo gorgeous! it fits so good with your black and beige outfit and I often wear these colors.I haven't got a red bag..I really want a red balenciaga!! I'll wait for the perfect red..


----------



## FASHION ChALET

milan83 said:


> Sooo gorgeous! it fits so good with your black and beige outfit and I often wear these colors.I haven't got a red bag..I really want a red balenciaga!! I'll wait for the perfect red..



Thank you. Yes I had to hunt for this red. My favorite red by Balenciaga (so far!)


----------



## milan83

FASHION ChALET said:


> Thank you. Yes I had to hunt for this red. My favorite red by Balenciaga (so far!)



I'd prefer a little darker red..like old Rouge theater,or Sang..hope they' ll do a similar red soon


----------



## JacobMommy

Really can't say no to purple so I got this UV baby


----------



## fafa109

JacobMommy said:


> View attachment 2436045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really can't say no to purple so I got this UV baby




Nice purple! Luv it!


----------



## snowbubble

JacobMommy said:


> View attachment 2436045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really can't say no to purple so I got this UV baby




Gorgeous!!!! You should take more photos!  
Your UV is amazing looking.


----------



## JacobMommy

fafa109 said:


> Nice purple! Luv it!







snowbubble said:


> Gorgeous!!!! You should take more photos!
> Your UV is amazing looking.




Thx! I love purple! 

And yes, I will take more pictures later.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

*new to lv *, love your bal and your style ! Beautiful scarf !


----------



## Sweet Poison

milan83 said:


> Black city in a night party!black nails,black jeans,red wine..I'm not always so dark
> View attachment 2417955




 Love the Bbag and your black on black. If you don't mind me asking, who is the top by?


----------



## LAvuittongirl

my black city w GH


----------



## milan83

Sweet Poison said:


> Love the Bbag and your black on black. If you don't mind me asking, who is the top by?



Oh I really can't remember where I bought it! an italian shop somewhere in milan..not a famous brand for sure


----------



## sodapop21

Mstran87 love your light blue bag


----------



## Deleted member 466817

I am wearing my abaya with this beautiful Bal City Beige Nougatine FW13

( my second post wearing my Bbag, I only have one at the moment  )

Cheers!


----------



## Perfect Day

FASHION ChALET said:


> ROMWE TRENCH
> ALICE + OLIVIA TOP
> AMERICAN APPAREL RIDING PANTS
> H&M PARIS BOOTS
> BALENCIAGA BAG IN COQUELICOT
> VINTAGE SCARF
> M BY MJ WATCH



Wow! Hot! Love this outfit and the bag is &#9829;


----------



## katemonique

With my first Balenciaga Giant 12 RGH City in LA on holiday


----------



## katemonique

katemonique said:


> View attachment 2446707
> 
> With my first Balenciaga Giant 12 RGH City in LA on holiday




Whoops wrong thread, sorry!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Using my City in Rose Thulian


----------



## dragonette

CorleoneQueen said:


> Winter vacation with precious Hubby n Tangerine RH PT



You guys are too cute!


----------



## mstran87

geddesnevis said:


> I am wearing my abaya with this beautiful Bal City Beige Nougatine FW13
> 
> ( my second post wearing my Bbag, I only have one at the moment  )
> 
> Cheers!


beautiful!


----------



## mstran87

sodapop21 said:


> Mstran87 love your light blue bag


thank you =)


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Silver First in Action (2004)


----------



## milan83

My new bal bag


----------



## FASHION ChALET

perfect day said:


> wow! Hot! Love this outfit and the bag is &#9829;



thank you


----------



## Arailah

FASHION ChALET said:


> Silver First in Action (2004)




*swoon*

I love this whole style. 
I adore the First but don't think I can swing the size - last night I constructed a "model" with paper and tape to see if i could fit my essentials.  My husband thought I was bonkers.


----------



## masteritsa

Shopping with my new city today and wondering how I lived w/o this bag before


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Forgot to post my UV Part time in here as well... wearing a Burberry trench downcoat with it


----------



## viloveshandbags

Me with my part time


----------



## katemonique

Arailah said:


> *swoon*
> 
> I love this whole style.
> I adore the First but don't think I can swing the size - last night I constructed a "model" with paper and tape to see if i could fit my essentials.  My husband thought I was bonkers.



That's amazing haha! I wanna see this paper version!


----------



## katemonique

masteritsa said:


> Shopping with my new city today and wondering how I lived w/o this bag before



She looks great!


----------



## Quapa

White chèvre twiggy on a wintery walk


----------



## masteritsa

katemonique said:


> She looks great!



Thank you! so happy with Bal


----------



## nitnot

JacobMommy said:


> View attachment 2436045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really can't say no to purple so I got this UV baby


Love it dear


----------



## Aarponen

Going out in Dubai...


----------



## saira1214

Aarponen said:


> Going out in Dubai...



Welcome back, sweetie! Long time no "see." Glad that you are doing well and you look great!


----------



## Aarponen

saira1214 said:


> Welcome back, sweetie! Long time no "see." Glad that you are doing well and you look great!



I have fallen for Hermes, very bad for the wallet&#8230;. had bid of an infidelity issues with sudden Balenciaga&#8230; coming out of rehab now, bag to Birkins. This was my first city for long time, my twin girls were all over the moon for the color. Great to see old pals here, huge hugs to you! missed you all. Thank you for your compliment!!!


----------



## Handbag Haven

bellabags23 said:


> *Missty*, I think you look great with your RGGH, I also love your leather jacket...who is it by?


 

Love the quote!


----------



## Handbag Haven

CrackBerryCream said:


> Forgot to post my UV Part time in here as well... wearing a Burberry trench downcoat with it


 
Love the color of this bag! Beautiful!


----------



## Arailah

Aarponen said:


> Going out in Dubai...




You look smokin hot mama! Love it!


----------



## lm33333

Hey guys


----------



## Quapa

murier town


----------



## caryha

SO EXCITED about my new (to-me!) 2005 Turquoise City. I was dreaming of finding a Bal in this color, and that dream finally came true early this year, and in amazing condition! Hurray!


----------



## katemonique

caryha said:


> SO EXCITED about my new (to-me!) 2005 Turquoise City. I was dreaming of finding a Bal in this color, and that dream finally came true early this year, and in amazing condition! Hurray!




Love!!


----------



## SherryF

geddesnevis said:


> I am wearing my abaya with this beautiful Bal City Beige Nougatine FW13
> 
> ( my second post wearing my Bbag, I only have one at the moment  )
> 
> Cheers!





Beautiful picture and great color bag!


----------



## Arailah

caryha said:


> SO EXCITED about my new (to-me!) 2005 Turquoise City. I was dreaming of finding a Bal in this color, and that dream finally came true early this year, and in amazing condition! Hurray!


GORGEOUS.

I love your outfit, you are rockin' this thing.  
Congrats!


----------



## caryha

Thanks, Arailah & katemonique!


----------



## iamamb

Nice!! 


iamamb


----------



## sodapop21

xyrocky said:


> Shopping in bal with my pompom...


how do you manage to wear/carry your pompon like that? the strap seems very short in comparison with mine?


----------



## Sweet Poison

My perforated RH Sahara City - worn to work.


----------



## Bebebliss

Cold in NYC!  Ultraviolet City keeps me feeling warm inside LOL.


----------



## ASC RESALE

Quapa said:


> murier town


gorgeous color!


----------



## Quapa

ASC RESALE said:


> gorgeous color!


Thanks  I was worried when I bought it but I love it now!


----------



## TaraP

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2544479
> 
> 
> It's my bals 1 year anniversary!!! Such a great decision!



Oh my, Has it been a year already?! You look just as fab with it as the first day..


----------



## Jen123

TaraP said:


> Oh my, Has it been a year already?! You look just as fab with it as the first day..




I know, I can't believe it! Oh how things have changed in the past year! I hope you and your bals are doing well


----------



## MAGJES

Nascar fan - Love the ME City paired with the rockstuds!  ....and your old Black ggh 12 City is getting lots of love at my house!


----------



## rainneday

Looking fierce Nascar fan!


----------



## rainneday

Tsangtastic, your styling is divine! So spot on! (took a peek at your blog)


----------



## Quapa

2012 black city


----------



## TaraP

JDN said:


> Haven't really been taking my bals out....but here is outremer paired with my outremer Moto
> 
> View attachment 2568524



You look seriously awesome! Love the combo.


----------



## Sssy

winona77 said:


> Here I am trying to show a skirt (not my stomach but low and behold the two baby belly  ) with my (sold yesterday) Calcaire first (and fav. missoni cap).
> 
> Weight lifting my cornflower city.
> 
> And being coy again with the same bag.
> 
> I hate my eBay photo's, but that's all I have





dear ivy said:


> what is the name of the bag that is cream colour?


Calcaire F/W 05


----------



## cat1967

Jaune Poussin City RH


----------



## Sssy

winona77 said:


> Here I am trying to show a skirt (not my stomach but low and behold the two baby belly  ) with my (sold yesterday) Calcaire first (and fav. missoni cap).
> 
> Weight lifting my cornflower city.
> 
> And being coy again with the same bag.
> 
> I hate my eBay photo's, but that's all I have





dear ivy said:


> what is the name of the bag that is cream colour?





Sssy said:


> Calcaire F/W 05



Calcaire First F/W 05 ( somehow I skipped the word 'First'  before )


----------



## Jnly

cat1967 said:


> Jaune Poussin City RH
> ][/QUOTE]
> 
> You really co-ordinated your outfit with the city well, it must be hard sometimes trying to match! Then again, neutrals like black and white would look great and so would beige/pink aswell. :>


----------



## cat1967

I love putting colors together.  Sometimes I try to give a pop of color on neutral outfits with my bags and others I just want them to match.  I love my bags as they always give an impressive finish to any outfit.  I usually dress casually.


----------



## lobaana

Delete, sorry wrong forum!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Sweet Poison said:


> My perforated RH Sahara City - worn to work.
> 
> View attachment 2512512


You look amazing! How tall are you if you don't mind me asking?  I'm trying to imagine the size of the city on me.


----------



## TaraP

new_to_lv said:


> Part time rose bonbon!!!
> View attachment 2570370
> 
> View attachment 2570371



Beautiful color... Love it against your LV scarf. 



lobaana said:


> Balenciaga and my big fluffy candy  coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572081



You look amazing. Love the entire outfit! Is that pretty pink coat by chance from Zara?



kiwishopper said:


> My good old Antrahcite City with RGGH



Looking good Kiwi! Love your Anthra...


----------



## Honeylicious

@new_to_lv  love it.. reminds me of my Rose Bruyere PT.  Oh gosh, makes me wanna get a pink bag


----------



## kiwishopper

Thanks Tara! I sure miss seeing your lovely bal and rm pictures as well 




TaraP said:


> Beautiful color... Love it against your LV scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing. Love the entire outfit! Is that pretty pink coat by chance from Zara?
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Kiwi! Love your Anthra...


----------



## TaraP

nrr_md said:


> View attachment 2554057
> 
> 
> Metal edge clutch and bracelet



Love your matchy matchy!! What a perfect pair... I really love the cuff..


----------



## Jen123

Tara, that red is awesome and suits you very well! I'm glad you see your bal collection has grown!


----------



## TaraP

Jen123 said:


> Tara, that red is awesome and suits you very well! I'm glad you see your bal collection has grown!



Thanks so much!  I'm surprised how much red goes with everything but you already know that. 

I found the matching cuff to the Coquelicot City. It should be here tomorrow. Super excited..


----------



## TaraP

kiwishopper said:


> Thanks Tara! I sure miss seeing your lovely bal and rm pictures as well



Aw, Thanks.. Hope you're well... Have you been having Moto weather? Love your moto on you...


----------



## rainneday

TaraP! Love your sleeve, and with your bag...


----------



## nrr_md

TaraP said:


> Love your matchy matchy!! What a perfect pair... I really love the cuff..



Thank you!


----------



## TaraP

rainneday said:


> TaraP! Love your sleeve, and with your bag...



Thank you.. I'm saving the other arm for later down the road.


----------



## rainneday

TaraP said:


> Thank you.. I'm saving the other arm for later down the road.



Whoever did it did a good job, it's very vibrant and detailed, I can tell from here. (My DH is into tattoos...)


----------



## betty.lee

TaraP said:


>




I love that color! and every time I see your sleeve it makes me want one. lol but I am seriously commitment phobic.


----------



## Quapa




----------



## bagpug

See what you mean. It is lovely!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

here's my new bal from neimans... got it on monday even though its a s/s 13

left side outfit:

Wildfox Sweatshirt, 7FAM shorts

right side: VS vneck tee, forever 21 shorts


----------



## little_doudou

New town bag 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## little_doudou

A closer look!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## TaraP

sodapop21 said:


> With my Sahara day.



You look great! Love your "tiffany" coat, it looks great with Sahara...


----------



## sodapop21

thanks. tiffany blue is my favorite color. can't wait for a color like this in balenciaga!

quapa love your hip


----------



## DRJones616

TaraP said:


> You look great! Love your "tiffany" coat, it looks great with Sahara...


+1


----------



## Maice

TaraP said:


> You look great! Love your "tiffany" coat, it looks great with Sahara...







DRJones616 said:


> +1




+1 from me too


----------



## yoyotomatoe

With my darling sunny Jaune


----------



## purseprincess32

Great pics everyone! I Loved your Mini Bal *LornaLou* !


----------



## yuan0620

Heading to my last class as an undergraduate student


----------



## yoyotomatoe

yuan0620 said:


> Heading to my last class as an undergraduate student
> View attachment 2607636



Love this pic! Is that cyclamen? I have the same charm on my cyclamen. And congrats to you &#128515;


----------



## Sweet Poison

COPENHAGEN said:


> You look amazing! How tall are you if you don't mind me asking?  I'm trying to imagine the size of the city on me.



I just noticed I missed this! Thank you! In case you're still in the market for a City, I'm 5'3" !


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Sweet Poison said:


> I just noticed I missed this! Thank you! In case you're still in the market for a City, I'm 5'3" !


No problem, I can't find my way around quotations either  Thank you, I'm around 5'2, so I hope it will look as good on me!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

One of my favourite bal colours - amethyst GSH clutch


----------



## yuan0620

yoyotomatoe said:


> Love this pic! Is that cyclamen? I have the same charm on my cyclamen. And congrats to you &#128515;



yes! it's cyclamen!! Thank you


----------



## Lovechanelandcl

lvuittonaddict said:


> here's my new bal from neimans... got it on monday even though its a s/s 13
> 
> left side outfit:
> 
> Wildfox Sweatshirt, 7FAM shorts
> 
> right side: VS vneck tee, forever 21 shorts


Can't wait to get my balenciaga can you show pictures of it on shoulder with strap thanks


----------



## rainneday

Scandibabe, I love your rggh black city!


----------



## ouikm

Nice bag


----------



## missTeresaDee

All black with a pop of rosé color city!!!


----------



## lnw85

missTeresaDee said:


> All black with a pop of rosé color city!!!
> View attachment 2612404



Love the pop of color.  You look fabulous!


----------



## rainneday

Sodapop, you have such a nice style!


----------



## Quapa

New to me work... I sold my black city to buy this. Eek!


----------



## sodapop21

Kat Madridista : love your metallic bordeau velo

quapa: nice bag. it looks great on you


----------



## Piarpreet

Guys I have a question:
Can you wear the work bag in shoulder?
Im debating between that and the city


----------



## cocobuba

yuan0620 said:


> Heading to my last class as an undergraduate student
> View attachment 2607636


Love your Balenciaga and the matching flats! Looks amazing!
Those are Salvatore Ferragamo right?


----------



## gazoo

Piarpreet said:


> Guys I have a question:
> Can you wear the work bag in shoulder?
> Im debating between that and the city



Yes you can.  The City also has a shoulder strap, so both bags fit that criteria.  The work doesn't have the shoulder strap, but the handles usually fit over most shoulders, IME.


----------



## Quapa

New to me black chèvre day


----------



## figgy55

Carrying my new classic black city. Sorry for the bad quality picture!


----------



## rainneday

Figgy it looks fabulous on you! Congrats again! 
Makes me want a black rh City even more...


----------



## rainneday

Quapa said:


> New to me black chèvre day



Lovely leather on your Day!


----------



## sodapop21

lovely outfit quapa
dragonette I love your pompons! cassis


----------



## dragonette

sodapop21 said:


> lovely outfit quapa
> dragonette I love your pompons! cassis



Thank you dear! :kiss:


----------



## Quapa

Thanks soda and rainne 

Wore the Day again:


----------



## sodapop21

perfect combo Quapa : pink everywhere


----------



## morejmh

Quapa said:


> New to me black chèvre day



I love your outfit (and of course the bag!)


----------



## Greengoddess8

Quapa said:


> New to me black chèvre day





Quapa said:


> Thanks soda and rainne
> 
> Wore the Day again:



The leather looks delicious!


----------



## Greengoddess8

figgy55 said:


> Carrying my new classic black city. Sorry for the bad quality picture!



Looks great on you!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Quapa said:


> New to me work... I sold my black city to buy this. Eek!



It looks great!


----------



## Honeylicious

Well it looks great on you!!


----------



## mrs.niarniar

Piarpreet said:


> Guys I have a question:
> Can you wear the work bag in shoulder?
> Im debating between that and the city




Definitely, but the work doesn't have the strap so you will have to use the handles. I am relatively small (5' 6"; 120 lbs) and still feels a bit constricting.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

stinbaa said:


> This my first Balenciaga. I got it for Christmas from my BF. It's the city bag in black. Such a classic bag, and it makes me feel very secure about myself as it's very much me
> View attachment 2646536




You look so fabulous!  If I could buy any Bal right now, this would be the Bal.  This honey is a classic; I am thrilled for you.  Your mod shot is gorgeous!  Enjoy!


----------



## sodapop21

perfect new to lv


----------



## BPC

missTeresaDee said:


> All black with a pop of rosé color city!!!
> View attachment 2612404



Wow, I've never seen a Bal look so elegant. You look great.


----------



## alouise




----------



## CC collection

My buddies today!!


----------



## SLCsocialite

My latest post from today!


----------



## beauxgoris

*cityoflight* - so nice to see you in bal forum again. I'm SO curious. What of your amazing collection of bals did you hold on to? I remember quite a few gorgeous bags you had and just wondering if you kept your collection?


----------



## cityoflight

hello beauxgoris  
nice to see you again too 
I still have some mostly in black

13 mini twiggy 
08 first
07 city
05 weekender 
and new addition is 04 mini classic


----------



## cat1967

cityoflight said:


> hello beauxgoris
> nice to see you again too
> I still have some mostly in black
> 
> 13 mini twiggy
> 08 first
> 07 city
> 05 weekender
> and new addition is 04 mini classic



She is sooo cute!


----------



## cityoflight

cat1967 said:


> She is sooo cute!



Thank you


----------



## beauxgoris

cityoflight said:


> hello beauxgoris
> nice to see you again too
> I still have some mostly in black
> 
> 13 mini twiggy
> 08 first
> 07 city
> 05 weekender
> and new addition is 04 mini classic



This is TOO cute! What a perfect bag for her to borrow! Glad to see you still have some Bal love after all this time.


----------



## rosewang924

just curious ladies, has anyone used a bag insert for their balenciaga classic city bag? TIA


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

rosewang924 said:


> just curious ladies, has anyone used a bag insert for their balenciaga classic city bag? TIA



I just got my City today....reveal posted earlier...and I used my insert.  It fits nicely and gives the bag some structure.  Also, the light color makes it easier to find my things.


----------



## cityoflight

beauxgoris said:


> This is TOO cute! What a perfect bag for her to borrow! Glad to see you still have some Bal love after all this time.



Thank you!
Balenciaga is the one for me ^_^


----------



## jadeaymanalac

cityoflight said:


> hello beauxgoris
> nice to see you again too
> I still have some mostly in black
> 
> 13 mini twiggy
> 08 first
> 07 city
> 05 weekender
> and new addition is 04 mini classic




OMG this is so adorbs!!!


----------



## cityoflight

jadeaymanalac said:


> OMG this is so adorbs!!!



Thank you!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Me and my city yesterday


----------



## riiche

Balenciaga Day in Vert Menthe RGGH. :greengrin:


----------



## solitudelove

Tanasiluv said:


> View attachment 2695523
> 
> View attachment 2695526
> 
> View attachment 2695528
> 
> View attachment 2695530
> View attachment 2695532
> 
> 
> Enjoying my vacation with my new love. Love how it goes with most of my  outfits & adds a pop of color. I love my mini city rose  azalee....everyday. Lol



the bag is so cute! love your outfits as well!


----------



## slowlikehoney

jadeaymanalac said:


> Me and my city yesterday
> View attachment 2690003




Love this! 
And the shoes!


----------



## lisahopkins

Tara P - what colour is your bag ? It's fab


----------



## TaraP

lisahopkins said:


> Tara P - what colour is your bag ? It's fab



Thanks lisa! It's 2011 Coquelicot... 

Your Bordeaux looks so yummy!


----------



## TaraP

fine_akindo said:


> My man with my bal. Doesn't it suit him well
> View attachment 2715424



It does look good on him.. lol  When I ask my DH to hold my bal he usually carries it by the handles but I like that your guy used the strap..


----------



## Kfoorya2

CC collection said:


> My buddies today!!
> View attachment 2678182




Lovely!


----------



## Sssy

cityoflight said:


> hello beauxgoris
> nice to see you again too
> I still have some mostly in black
> 
> 13 mini twiggy
> 08 first
> 07 city
> 05 weekender
> and new addition is 04 mini classic



OMG The cutest pictures ever  She looks so adorable with her little bag


----------



## Greengoddess8

cityoflight said:


> hello beauxgoris
> nice to see you again too
> I still have some mostly in black
> 
> 13 mini twiggy
> 08 first
> 07 city
> 05 weekender
> and new addition is 04 mini classic



She is so cute with this b bag!!!  I can hardly stand it, OMG!


----------



## cityoflight

Sssy said:


> OMG The cutest pictures ever  She looks so adorable with her little bag



Thank you so much Sssy


----------



## cityoflight

Greengoddess8 said:


> She is so cute with this b bag!!!  I can hardly stand it, OMG!



Thank you Greengoddess8! future Bal forum member


----------



## sodapop21

I love the mini pompon


----------



## Patrapan

Snow day with Glycerine Work Bal.  So cold


----------



## Patrapan

Miss the spring! Nice weather. Out with my Pink perforated Bbag!


----------



## London 411

Patrapan said:


> Miss the spring! Nice weather. Out with my Pink perforated Bbag!


Wow...the pink just POPS with this outfit! Great photos...you look adorable!


----------



## Patrapan

London 411 said:


> Wow...the pink just POPS with this outfit! Great photos...you look adorable!



Thx u! Pink is my fav color.


----------



## Greengoddess8

cityoflight said:


> Thank you Greengoddess8! future Bal forum member



Absolutely, and heartbreaker


----------



## Greengoddess8

Patrapan said:


> Snow day with Glycerine Work Bal.  So cold





Patrapan said:


> Miss the spring! Nice weather. Out with my Pink perforated Bbag!



Great pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Its Saturday Night time to unwind, relax and have a drink or two with my friends and wearing my super love Balenciaga Classic City.


----------



## Greengoddess8

jadeaymanalac said:


> Its Saturday Night time to unwind, relax and have a drink or two with my friends and wearing my super love Balenciaga Classic City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2720706



Looking good!  Hope you had fun)


----------



## Bagfreeman

Out with my UV town today


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Bagfreeman said:


> Out with my UV town today
> 
> View attachment 2726794




Gorgs!!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Bagfreeman said:


> Out with my UV town today
> 
> View attachment 2726794



Love this bag!


----------



## Bagfreeman

Thank you ladies  for excusing my bad lighting


----------



## Lanvinfiend

Love it, bagfreeman!


----------



## bnsuki

I bought this black city six years ago. Even though I got other bags throughout the years, this remains to be my favourite to go bag!


----------



## Greengoddess8

bnsuki said:


> I bought this black city six years ago. Even though I got other bags throughout the years, this remains to be my favourite to go bag!
> View attachment 2734746
> View attachment 2734747



She still looks beautiful. No wonder she is a favorite


----------



## bnsuki

Greengoddess8 said:


> She still looks beautiful. No wonder she is a favorite




I know! The leather is very soft and smooth now! Couldn't love it more~


----------



## LoeweLee

Today going to work with my First bag &#127802;


----------



## JE2824

Gris pyrite came out this weekend. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Greengoddess8

JE2824 said:


> View attachment 2751654
> View attachment 2751655
> 
> 
> Gris pyrite came out this weekend. &#10084;&#65039;



This is the perfect casual rocker style to go with your gorgeous GP


----------



## JE2824

Greengoddess8 said:


> This is the perfect casual rocker style to go with your gorgeous GP



GG, you are too kind to literally write a nice compliment in all five places that i posted these pics. I am not that familiar with Bal forum, even though I have been collecting since 09. I have been such a browser up until this year.


----------



## JE2824

LoeweLee said:


> Today going to work with my First bag &#127802;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743730



Beautiful!! Love the coloring of your scarf with this beautiful black bal!!


----------



## JE2824

bnsuki said:


> I bought this black city six years ago. Even though I got other bags throughout the years, this remains to be my favourite to go bag!
> View attachment 2734746
> View attachment 2734747



Stunning! You look beautiful! I agree, my black city is still my fav!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LoeweLee said:


> Today going to work with my First bag



Gorgeous bag and I love how you brightened it up with that colorful twilly scarf!


----------



## Sssy

Scandibabe said:


> Box in truffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2753338
> View attachment 2753339


You look lovely, as always  I really like your cardigan, it looks so warm and cosy


----------



## RT1

LoeweLee said:


> Today going to work with my First bag &#127802;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743730



What a gorgeous picture.   Love your bag!!!


----------



## LoeweLee

JE2824 said:


> Beautiful!! Love the coloring of your scarf with this beautiful black bal!!







frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous bag and I love how you brightened it up with that colorful twilly scarf!







RTone said:


> What a gorgeous picture.   Love your bag!!!




Thank you ladies, sharing another picture of her cute look.


----------



## lilym

Loewe Lee. , your black bal is so pretty with the twilly! I do that to my AG work too as the handles have gone a bit soft.


----------



## Sssy

lilym said:


> Loewe Lee. , your black bal is so pretty with the twilly! I do that to my AG work too as the handles have gone a bit soft.



 Picture of your beauty is here as well  Everything looks perfect together- bag, scarf and charm 
I think I'm obsessed with your bag :shame:


----------



## lilym

Sssy said:


> Picture of your beauty is here as well  Everything looks perfect together- bag, scarf and charm
> I think I'm obsessed with your bag :shame:



LOL.. Thanks Sssy! Means much to me to hear that from you!! I love her much too. Was wearing an all black outfit today with red hoop earrings and my AG really gave me that beautiful pop of color!


----------



## RT1

LoeweLee said:


> Thank you ladies, sharing another picture of her cute look.
> View attachment 2753982



Such a gorgeous bag and picture.      I love it!!!


----------



## sodapop21

Bagfreeman really like the combo of your hip.
lilim: nice color. really pops


----------



## lilym

sodapop21 said:


> Bagfreeman really like the combo of your hip.
> lilim: nice color. really pops



Thanks SodaPop!


----------



## cityoflight

09 galet city









05 apple green city





​ 


05 olive green twiggy




​ 



​


----------



## Fantashley

Love the olive!


----------



## RT1

Oh My, that Apple Green bag is phenomenal.    Your Olive bag is gorgeous, as well.


----------



## meithemeow

My blue City 


My Instagram - Meichlee


----------



## Mendezhm

At the pumpkin patch yesterday with my family and my black city. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sssy

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 2784075
> 
> At the pumpkin patch yesterday with my family and my black city.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



OMG this picture is soooooo cute


----------



## RT1

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 2784075
> 
> At the pumpkin patch yesterday with my family and my black city.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Gorgeous photo!!!


----------



## missTeresaDee

Red n rose


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 2784075
> 
> At the pumpkin patch yesterday with my family and my black city.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



What a lovely photo and a beautiful daughter! Oh, and Bal too.


----------



## pursegirl789

City cassis at work


----------



## dollychic

cityoflight said:


> hello beauxgoris
> nice to see you again too
> I still have some mostly in black
> 
> 13 mini twiggy
> 08 first
> 07 city
> 05 weekender
> and new addition is 04 mini classic


 
Awwwwww!!! Ur DD's sooo adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## thebeautyjunkee

Balenciaga Classic City F/W '13 Red, out with me on a lazy Sunday


----------



## solitudelove

st.love said:


> Gris Tarmac city
> 
> View attachment 2801051



Love your top! Where did you get it?


----------



## st.love

solitudelove said:


> Love your top! Where did you get it?



American Eagle


----------



## sbuxaddict

Brought my Work for a shopping trip and then brought it straight to school. Love how much it holds! It does get tiring after a while but it fits under my arm.


----------



## solitudelove

st.love said:


> American Eagle


thank you!


----------



## jesspursldy

My new Edge


----------



## mstran87

me w/ my bleu dragee city during our visit to DC back in Oct./Nov.1


----------



## MrGoyard

sbuxaddict said:


> Brought my Work for a shopping trip and then brought it straight to school. Love how much it holds! It does get tiring after a while but it fits under my arm.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2818823
> View attachment 2818824
> View attachment 2818825


 Gorgeous! We are bag twins! =)


----------



## cat1967

sbuxaddict said:


> Brought my Work for a shopping trip and then brought it straight to school. Love how much it holds! It does get tiring after a while but it fits under my arm.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2818823
> View attachment 2818824
> View attachment 2818825



So true.  I also use it with books (being a tutor) and love the Work.  Yours is so nice and shiny.  Have you used any products on it?


----------



## sbuxaddict

MrVuitton said:


> Gorgeous! We are bag twins! =)



Thank you! I hope you are enjoying yours as much as I am (even though I am afraid to use it much )



cat1967 said:


> So true.  I also use it with books (being a tutor) and love the Work.  Yours is so nice and shiny.  Have you used any products on it?



Thank you! I haven't, I probably should. I bought it pre-loved though so I'm not sure if the owner before me used anything on it.
What color is yours?


----------



## cat1967

sbuxaddict said:


> Thank you! I hope you are enjoying yours as much as I am (even though I am afraid to use it much )
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I haven't, I probably should. I bought it pre-loved though so I'm not sure if the owner before me used anything on it.
> What color is yours?



I have a Pommier (Green) RH, a Rouge Cardinal (Red) RH, a Dark Night SGH and a Papyrus SGH.  I love them all.


----------



## sbuxaddict

cat1967 said:


> I have a Pommier (Green) RH, a Rouge Cardinal (Red) RH, a Dark Night SGH and a Papyrus SGH.  I love them all.



omgosh!!! I'm so jealous! Do you have pics?
I just have my one baby in black, hoping to expand soon!


----------



## cat1967

sbuxaddict said:


> omgosh!!! I'm so jealous! Do you have pics?
> I just have my one baby in black, hoping to expand soon!


I don't have pics right now but I can take some soon.  
You will definitely expand.  The Work is a fantastic size.
You can put the world in it and it fits so comfortably over the shoulder.
I enjoy them all so much.


----------



## sbuxaddict

cat1967 said:


> I don't have pics right now but I can take some soon.
> You will definitely expand.  The Work is a fantastic size.
> You can put the world in it and it fits so comfortably over the shoulder.
> I enjoy them all so much.




I can't wait to see them! And I agree, I'm already so in love with the one I have


----------



## vincent ko

Haven't posted in here for a while now but here's me with my classic city.


----------



## vincent ko

and a few more


----------



## MrGoyard

vincent ko said:


> and a few more


 Amazing, looks great on you!


----------



## RT1

Lookin' good there, Vincent!!!    .  Rock that City!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

cityoflight said:


> 09 galet city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05 apple green city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 05 olive green twiggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​





Oh I love your style! How did you manage to keep your olive 05 twiggy so pristine? If I may ask.


----------



## wisconsin

MiuMiuholic said:


> Oh I love your style! How did you manage to keep your olive 05 twiggy so pristine? If I may ask.


Love your bags.
Just acquired an 05 olive day bag but unsure how to wear the color
Even though I love it.


----------



## nachtfalter

vincent ko said:


> and a few more


wow, great pics, love your style


----------



## Slc9

Shopping with my black city


----------



## sbuxaddict

All these black cities make me want one of my own


----------



## Naminami

Balenciaga city black is never die.
Love it


----------



## Slc9

Using my city a lot lately... Out to brunch. Bathroom shot &#128521; &#128522;


----------



## Mendezhm

Still LOVING my ruby city. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Naminami

How gorgeous your ruby city. Love it!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Black city ggh &#128151;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 2851469
> 
> Still LOVING my ruby city. &#10084;&#65039;



Love your ruby city. Now I am inspired to use my ruby work! &#128518;


----------



## Naminami

Metallic edge s/s 2015 black


----------



## sodapop21

great idea for the diy strap


----------



## EmileLove

mtstmichel - I love the way you extended your strap! If you don't mind me asking, where did you purchase those extenders? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mtstmichel

EmileLove said:


> mtstmichel - I love the way you extended your strap! If you don't mind me asking, where did you purchase those extenders? Thanks in advance.



I found the chains at my local Michael's. The hooks can be found there as well and also at Lowe's home improvement store. HTH.


----------



## EmileLove

mtstmichel said:


> I found the chains at my local Michael's. The hooks can be found there as well and also at Lowe's home improvement store. HTH.



Thank you!


----------



## viloveshandbags

Me with my mini papier a4 zipper in Rouge Aubergine


----------



## Arvuitton

New post on my blog today with this Bal beauty!


----------



## Blacklovers

viloveshandbags said:


> Me with my mini papier a4 zipper in Rouge Aubergine
> 
> View attachment 2874155




Cute!!


----------



## Mendezhm

My new ME with silver. It's her first day out...


----------



## Blacklovers

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 2899192
> 
> My new ME with silver. It's her first day out...



Beautiful! Congrats for your new baby... Love hamilton leather..


----------



## RT1

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 2899192
> 
> My new ME with silver. It's her first day out...



I absolutely LOVE this bag.    Gorgeous photo!!!


----------



## Cloudburst2000

Naminami said:


> Metallic edge s/s 2015 black



Just have to say that I LOVE this pic!  I also love your bag but I have no need for another black bag *sigh*  I ALWAYS get black bags.  I need COLOR!  I am desperately trying to break my habit of gravitating towards black bags.  No black bags for me this year.  That was my new years resolution


----------



## Naminami

My city black rhw
[URL=http://imageshack.com/f/idejvIgUj]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2003 red first

2004 black first 

2004 Pistachio first

2005 chocolate first

Love love love your oldies first!
&#9786;


----------



## Mendezhm

2015 Black Metal Edge City


----------



## beauxgoris

*cityoflight* - LOVE all of your first bags. I too strangely became a "first" person. Although I love my fb hobos the most (because they were in part so hard to find), I think the classique is the most classic and beautiful of all Balenciaga bags.


----------



## cityoflight

beauxgoris : Thank you!
i used to like "work" and "weekender" but now i think "first" is the right size for me . 

i would be really happy if i have a chance to own fb hobo ^__^


----------



## judylovely11

nice post!


----------



## Prier

Do little shopping with my BBag rose blush


----------



## Naminami

Me with 2015  black metal edge clutch with strap ( i'm using the shortest hole for the strap) what do you think guys? Suits on me or not?
http://[URL=http://imageshack.com/f/eya5c0tSj]
	
[/URL]


----------



## bangkokbaby

With my 2015 Classic City in Noir, purchased from MyTheresa

Excuse the cheesy smile :giggles:


----------



## cityoflight

Thank you! 



MiuMiuholic said:


> 2003 red first
> 
> 2004 black first
> 
> 2004 Pistachio first
> 
> 2005 chocolate first
> 
> Love love love your oldies first!
> &#9786;


----------



## Jen123

Naminami said:


> Me with 2015  black metal edge clutch with strap ( i'm using the shortest hole for the strap) what do you think guys? Suits on me or not?
> http://[URL=http://imageshack.com/f/eya5c0tSj]
> 
> [/URL]



I love it!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Shopping with papyrus PT!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Cityoflight: I adore all of your first!  How did you keep them so pristine and organised?


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Snowbubble: ohh..I love your rouge vif first. &#128150;


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Cyclamen City RGGH


----------



## yoyotomatoe

harper quinn said:


> shopping with papyrus pt!



love this bag!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

MiuMiuholic said:


> Snowbubble: ohh..I love your rouge vif first. &#128150;



Oops I meant your city.


----------



## julie32

My new  (to me) Praline Day on her first spin  (please ignore the background  )


----------



## Harper Quinn

yoyotomatoe said:


> love this bag!


thank you! your cyclamen is out of this world!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Harper Quinn said:


> thank you! your cyclamen is out of this world!



Thank you


----------



## Kat Madridista

Me and my Clip with black hardware


----------



## RT1

Kat Madridista said:


> Me and my Clip with black hardware



Gorgeous bag and photo.


----------



## plaingal79

Slc9 said:


> Using my city a lot lately... Out to brunch. Bathroom shot [emoji6] [emoji4]
> View attachment 2851452




LOLA I'm glad I'm not the only who poses in the bathroom!!! With my RGGH Work in Canard ^_^


----------



## plaingal79

And here's one not IN the bathroom, with GSH City in Anthracite [emoji16][emoji16] Second picture with my head cut off but I liked the angle of the bag ^_^


----------



## Slc9

plaingal79 said:


> LOLA I'm glad I'm not the only who poses in the bathroom!!! With my RGGH Work in Canard ^_^
> 
> View attachment 2941180



Haha!  Love your bags!!  The GH is to die for!


----------



## plaingal79

Slc9 said:


> Haha!  Love your bags!!  The GH is to die for!




Agree!!! Too bad they discontinued, I'm on the forever hunt to get them on the used market now!!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

RightasRain: Love your vintage red city. It looks so smooth and delicious!!!! Can't get enough of it. &#128512;


----------



## yoyo711

julie32 said:


> My new  (to me) Praline Day on her first spin  (please ignore the background  )



Nice


----------



## LOUKPEACH

plaingal79 said:


> LOLA I'm glad I'm not the only who poses in the bathroom!!! With my RGGH Work in Canard ^_^
> 
> View attachment 2941180


Classic!


----------



## yoyo711

plaingal79 said:


> And here's one not IN the bathroom, with GSH City in Anthracite [emoji16][emoji16] Second picture with my head cut off but I liked the angle of the bag ^_^
> 
> View attachment 2941186
> 
> View attachment 2941189



Wow nice


----------



## aleksandras

Sweats and no make up while visiting the folks during Easter holiday  Having my black City with me of course.


----------



## PurseAddict79

My new Citron Velo


----------



## marg_aret

PurseAddict79 said:


> My new Citron Velo


Balenciaga does color really well! Love that bag with your outfit!


----------



## dolali

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, *dolali*! I usually wear a lot of black, so I carry bright bags to give myself a pop of color. As for how much it holds, I put a photo in the reveal, but I'll repeat it here. It holds a surprising amount, including my iPhone 6 Plus! The only teeny problem is that compared to the "moto" style Bals (I have a Town and a City) the Le Dix is quite stiff. It takes some getting used to, but it's worth it!



I realized I was commenting on an pic only thread! I apologized, and hope that I am quoting Elaine PG correctly in the comments threads. 
Thank you Elaine! I realized later, you had posted on your reveal what fits in your Le Dix, I appreciate posting it again. It holds a good amount of stuff! I like both structure and slouchy bags, depending on my mood ... this Le Dix of yours is tempting.

Thanks again for your response and enjoy your beauty!


----------



## Andy1612

Wearing my beautiful Bal today!


----------



## Andy1612

plaingal79 said:


> LOLA I'm glad I'm not the only who poses in the bathroom!!! With my RGGH Work in Canard ^_^
> 
> View attachment 2941180



I love this color!


----------



## rbleather

Andy1612 said:


> Wearing my beautiful Bal today!



Looks great, love it!


----------



## rbleather

aleksandras said:


> View attachment 2953019
> 
> 
> Sweats and no make up while visiting the folks during Easter holiday  Having my black City with me of course.



Looking so put together, just awesome!


----------



## plaingal79

Andy1612 said:


> I love this color!




Thank you thank you ^_^ I love how smooshy she is now!!!


----------



## Slc9

My 2014 black city


----------



## Hana H

Love the color!!


----------



## phillj12

Sporting my brand new Blue Lazuli RH City! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Color looks very different than IRL...was in the shade. Actually more royal blue than indigo-ish!

Here's another one riding in my car! Such a fun, happy color!


----------



## Jen123

phillj12 said:


> Sporting my brand new Blue Lazuli RH City!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2965289
> 
> 
> Color looks very different than IRL...was in the shade. Actually more royal blue than indigo-ish!
> 
> Here's another one riding in my car! Such a fun, happy color!
> View attachment 2965291




Omg stunning color!


----------



## cat1967

phillj12 said:


> Sporting my brand new Blue Lazuli RH City!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2965289
> 
> 
> Color looks very different than IRL...was in the shade. Actually more royal blue than indigo-ish!
> 
> Here's another one riding in my car! Such a fun, happy color!
> View attachment 2965291



Congrats on your bag.  We are bag twins!  I love this color too.  And you are right the color changes according to light.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Catash said:


> Vert Menthe City!


 

OMgoodness Catash..............what a total FIND!  I love love love this leather!  Seriously beautiful, I am Vert Menthe with envy, ha   Yummmmm, you really scored, I would have grabbed her up in a minute!  Enjoy this beauty!


----------



## sodapop21

Love vert menthe & blue caraibes bags.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

phillj12 said:


> Sporting my brand new Blue Lazuli RH City!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2965289
> 
> 
> Color looks very different than IRL...was in the shade. Actually more royal blue than indigo-ish!
> 
> Here's another one riding in my car! Such a fun, happy color!
> View attachment 2965291


Love this shade of Blue. Nice!


----------



## karenab

First day using Balenciaga Lazuli city.


----------



## JE2824

karenab said:


> First day using Balenciaga Lazuli city.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968151




Killed it!!! [emoji119]&#127995;[emoji119]&#127995;[emoji109]&#127995;[emoji109]&#127995;


----------



## chubbyshopper

karenab said:


> First day using Balenciaga Lazuli city.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968151



Beautiful... That pic belongs in a magazine


----------



## karenab

JE2824 said:


> Killed it!!! [emoji119]&#127995;[emoji119]&#127995;[emoji109]&#127995;[emoji109]&#127995;




As you do too with it!!! 



chubbyshopper said:


> Beautiful... That pic belongs in a magazine




I'll tell my hubby Michael you said that! That'll make his day. Thank you!


----------



## Naminami

karenab said:


> First day using Balenciaga Lazuli city.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968151



So bright so cheerful.
Booster mood


----------



## karenab

Naminami said:


> So bright so cheerful.
> Booster mood



Thank you and yes it is. I'm still getting used to the brightness to be honest.


----------



## libertygirl

karenab said:


> First day using Balenciaga Lazuli city.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968151



You look AMAZING here! That blue is stunning


----------



## whoknowsx

You guys, I'm in love with my papier A6. It's perfect for someone like me with a toddler. It allows me to be super active (cross body capability and small), fits surprisingly a lot, and is super easy to get stuff in and out. 

Seriously, moms of tots, this is IT.


----------



## TaraP

pennydreadful said:


> Out and about with my 05 caramel first  classy bathroom shot featuring my favorite Mackage leather jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975491



You look awesome... 

I have never wanted a First before but you really make it look good....


----------



## pennydreadful

TaraP said:


> You look awesome...
> 
> 
> 
> I have never wanted a First before but you really make it look good....




Thanks Tara!! I'm 5'11, so I figure if it can look good on someone my height, pretty much anyone can rock it  you may be surprised how much you like the size!!


----------



## TaraP

pennydreadful said:


> Thanks Tara!! I'm 5'11, so I figure if it can look good on someone my height, pretty much anyone can rock it  you may be surprised how much you like the size!!



Oh girl, please don't tempt me... 

I'm waiting on 2 City's and a RM backpack...

Ive been going buck wild lately buying weird stuff. I need to chill... 

I will just admire you with your beauty!


----------



## mojako

whoknowsx said:


> You guys, I'm in love with my papier A6. It's perfect for someone like me with a toddler. It allows me to be super active (cross body capability and small), fits surprisingly a lot, and is super easy to get stuff in and out.
> 
> Seriously, moms of tots, this is IT.
> 
> View attachment 2975435


Wow!! Very nice color


----------



## JE2824

OOTD with blue lazuli city. I [emoji173]&#65039; this bag so much! Thank you for letting me share..


----------



## Andy1612

JE2824 said:


> OOTD with blue lazuli city. I [emoji173]&#65039; this bag so much! Thank you for letting me share..
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976088



The bag is gorgeous!


----------



## TaraP

JE2824 said:


> OOTD with blue lazuli city. I [emoji173]&#65039; this bag so much! Thank you for letting me share..
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976088



I love it! Great pop of color. Cute outfit!


----------



## phillj12

Not nearly as stylish as Karenab, but here's my BL City...


----------



## MiuMiuholic

JE2824 said:


> OOTD with blue lazuli city. I [emoji173]&#65039; this bag so much! Thank you for letting me share..
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976088



Gorgeous! &#128522;


----------



## MiuMiuholic

phillj12 said:


> Not nearly as stylish as Karenab, but here's my BL City...
> View attachment 2979040



You are chic in your own way!&#128522;


----------



## squidgee

Gorgeous blues!  Stop tempting me you guys!


----------



## rbleather

phillj12 said:


> Not nearly as stylish as Karenab, but here's my BL City...
> View attachment 2979040



Absolutely LOVE the look!


----------



## phillj12

MiuMiuholic said:


> You are chic in your own way![emoji4]



[emoji6] thank you!



rbleather said:


> Absolutely LOVE the look!



Thanks! Love this bag! Such a fun color!


----------



## JE2824

phillj12 said:


> Not nearly as stylish as Karenab, but here's my BL City...
> View attachment 2979040




You look amazing! I wear a lot of grey and black. It is the perfect pop of color! Stunning!


----------



## JE2824

Andy1612 said:


> The bag is gorgeous!


thank you, Andy1612! Appreciate the kind words! 



TaraP said:


> I love it! Great pop of color. Cute outfit!



Thank you, TaraP! You are so sweet! I appreciate it! [emoji8][emoji8]



MiuMiuholic said:


> Gorgeous! [emoji4]




Thank you for the kind words, MiuMuuholic! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## phillj12

JE2824 said:


> You look amazing! I wear a lot of grey and black. It is the perfect pop of color! Stunning!




So sweet! Thank you!! Yes, was the perfect complement to the BL!


----------



## annmarpar

My Velo metallic edge


----------



## sodapop21

Today with my cumin town.


----------



## Quapa

sodapop21 said:


> Today with my cumin town.



 you got your town! I LOVE it and it looks great on you!


----------



## monella

With my Rose Poudre First with giant gold hardware.


----------



## sodapop21

Quapa. Yes and i love it!


----------



## rbleather

monella said:


> With my Rose Poudre First with giant gold hardware.



Wow, gorgeous bag, gorgeous you!


----------



## Slc9

phillj12 said:


> Not nearly as stylish as Karenab, but here's my BL City...
> View attachment 2979040





annmarpar said:


> My Velo metallic edge





sodapop21 said:


> Today with my cumin town.





monella said:


> With my Rose Poudre First with giant gold hardware.



I love the colors!  You all look great!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Angiecake: Love your balenciaga city dark violet. You look great with the outfit and the bag. &#128522; chic!


----------



## Ekley

phillj12 said:


> Not nearly as stylish as Karenab, but here's my BL City...
> View attachment 2979040


stunning!


----------



## MichelleMyBell

JE2824 said:


> OOTD with blue lazuli city. I [emoji173]&#65039; this bag so much! Thank you for letting me share..
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976088



Gorgeous! Love it so much


----------



## addseo1118

Nice thread. Thanks for posting good topic. I have enjoyed with your photos. Thanks again.


----------



## KitsChick

Giant rose gold hardware city.. in either Grenadine or Sorbet (Possibly Cyclamen?) Can anyone confirm? 







]


----------



## phillj12

BL going out with the girls!


----------



## h0neylyn

My first Balenciaga out for the very first time [emoji7]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

h0neylyn said:


> My first Balenciaga out for the very first time [emoji7]
> View attachment 2998345


Love your Velo!!!


----------



## Andy1612

h0neylyn said:


> My first Balenciaga out for the very first time [emoji7]
> View attachment 2998345



What a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## cat1967

h0neylyn said:


> My first Balenciaga out for the very first time [emoji7]
> View attachment 2998345



So beautiful leather and combo.  I have always loved black with SGH.  Enjoy it!


----------



## oOChuChuOo

sodapop21 said:


> with my cumin town in Istanbul


 lovely town! I'm starting to love the size &#128522;


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Shopping with my GGH


----------



## Krissyanne21

Love it !


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Glamorousl.a.c said:


> View attachment 3000111
> 
> Shopping with my GGH


Nice!


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

LOUKPEACH said:


> Nice!




Thank you


----------



## hasana

Walking to the lab with my city bag in coquelicot


----------



## sodapop21

nice coquelicot


----------



## Chanel010

H


----------



## Andy1612

hasana said:


> Walking to the lab with my city bag in coquelicot



What a beautiful color!


----------



## Jen123

hasana said:


> Walking to the lab with my city bag in coquelicot




I love your outfit!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

hasana said:


> Walking to the lab with my city bag in coquelicot


Beautiful Red


----------



## Naminami

Coq 2015?


----------



## hasana

Naminami said:


> Coq 2015?



Coq 2011  Found it on Ann's Fabulous Finds, truly an incredibly fabulous find


----------



## hasana

sodapop21 said:


> nice coquelicot





Andy1612 said:


> What a beautiful color!





Jen123 said:


> I love your outfit!!!





LOUKPEACH said:


> Beautiful Red



Thank you!!! So many hot summer days ahead of us here in Japan, denim cut offs and t shirts will be my go to uniform


----------



## oliviamaurice

Went to the first holy communion party.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

oliviamaurice said:


> Went to the first holy communion party.


Love your dress


----------



## uuuiii

Love the blue! [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## h0neylyn

Not wearing her but here are my passengers for today...my lovely Velo next to baby girl's purse [emoji16]


----------



## debssx3

monella said:


> With my Rose Poudre First with giant gold hardware.




Youre so pretty!! And the bag too


----------



## solitudelove

Honeylicious said:


> Went to Cesar Milan show last Saturday with my Bleu Mineral City
> (at Top Shop before the show, lol)



I like your outfit! Where did you get your top and jeans?


----------



## Honeylicious

solitudelove said:


> I like your outfit! Where did you get your top and jeans?


Hey thanks~   my jeans are Levi's (skinny.. need to check the tag), my top from a local boutique   less than U$10   shoes are Skechers in case you wanna know too


----------



## Honeylicious

Scandibabe said:


> With my new to me balenciaga hip rGH. Sorry for dark pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007988


Cute outfit~!!  love those pants, look so comfy and, can't go wrong with a black RGH hip~!!


----------



## Rocket_girl

h0neylyn said:


> Not wearing her but here are my passengers for today...my lovely Velo next to baby girl's purse [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017557




is that a black velo with SILVER mini-giant hardware?  Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## solitudelove

Honeylicious said:


> Hey thanks~   my jeans are Levi's (skinny.. need to check the tag), my top from a local boutique   less than U$10   shoes are Skechers in case you wanna know too


Thanks!! and I didn't know Skechers made those shoes! They look so comfy and convenient!


----------



## suelgi

My new baby I got yesterday as an early birthday present to myself [emoji7] Got it for such a great deal too!


----------



## rbleather

suelgi said:


> View attachment 3023961
> 
> My new baby I got yesterday as an early birthday present to myself [emoji7] Got it for such a great deal too!




OMG She looks awesome with you! !!


----------



## mindless

Rose azalee city


----------



## suelgi

rbleather said:


> OMG She looks awesome with you! !!



Thanks!!!


----------



## Quapa

New to me Cumin City... I'm 3 months post c-section so excuse the outfits &#128514;


----------



## BPC

Quapa said:


> New to me Cumin City... I'm 3 months post c-section so excuse the outfits &#128514;



Congrats on the baby!!

Love Cumin, looks great on you. 
I have it too and will get a lot of use out of it this summer.


----------



## rycechica1016

Nougatine city with ghw[emoji175]


----------



## Quapa

BPC said:


> Congrats on the baby!!
> 
> Love Cumin, looks great on you.
> I have it too and will get a lot of use out of it this summer.



Thank you  that's his nursery I'm in!

Cumin seems a really good staple - so far so good...


----------



## LOUKPEACH

suelgi said:


> View attachment 3023961
> 
> My new baby I got yesterday as an early birthday present to myself [emoji7] Got it for such a great deal too!


You look good


----------



## FunBagz

Taking my Town to see The Stones! &#128513;


----------



## maddie66

FunBagz said:


> Taking my Town to see The Stones! [emoji16]




Great look and enjoy the show!!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

FunBagz said:


> Taking my Town to see The Stones! &#128513;


Casual chic!


----------



## Daisydaytth

Have a Nice week end Girlz


----------



## Andy1612

Daisydaytth said:


> Have a Nice week end Girlz



Such a beauty!


----------



## sheilaR

Checking out the ferry schedules with my first and new favorite Bal bag the arena classic boston.


----------



## Quapa

I think this is camel? Twiggy


----------



## SilverStCloud

Quapa said:


> I think this is camel? Twiggy



Beautiful!!! We are bag twins! Yours look smoother than the leather on my Camel Twiggy. Here's mine!


----------



## Quapa

SilverStCloud said:


> Beautiful!!! We are bag twins! Yours look smoother than the leather on my Camel Twiggy. Here's mine!



Maybe mines not camel?! I posted on the id thread... It came quite dry, I don't think anyone has paid it any attention. It's unused!


----------



## s.tighe

Quapa said:


> Maybe mines not camel?! I posted on the id thread... It came quite dry, I don't think anyone has paid it any attention. It's unused!



Did you buy that from the polka dot print on eBay? I was eyeing a metallic black one by same seller but there were concerns over authenticity as nobody had ever seen the color. What good fortune to find a pristine Twiggy in such a perfect neutral! congrats!


----------



## Quapa

s.tighe said:


> Did you buy that from the polka dot print on eBay? I was eyeing a metallic black one by same seller but there were concerns over authenticity as nobody had ever seen the color. What good fortune to find a pristine Twiggy in such a perfect neutral! congrats!



Yes I did. I saw the black too. She said it wasn't metallic! But it did look it didn't it?

Do you think the twiggy is camel? I actually only paid £300 as well not £450!


----------



## s.tighe

Quapa said:


> Yes I did. I saw the black too. She said it wasn't metallic! But it did look it didn't it?
> 
> Do you think the twiggy is camel? I actually only paid £300 as well not £450!



Yes she was an extremely flexible seller! I impulsively made an offer I didn't think she'd accept so soon after listing on the metallic (she did confirm that it was a metallic pewter black) and then when I went to research and could find no evidence anywhere of that particular color of bag ever being made, I went to retract my offer and she had already accepted it. It looked authentic to me but I didn't want to chance it. She was also perfectly kind when I told her I needed to retract, which was nice.

Oh gosh I'm out of my depth naming colors, being a long time admirer but relatively new owner. But another bag she posted and sold at the same time was a pristine emerald city (sold within an hour), from 06, and I always assume (perhaps erroneously) that consigners get "lots" together from particular consigners... if that reasoning stands, I would say it looks like one of the 06 Camels definitely, it also looks just like SilverStClouds, only newer. So I'd give that a yes! (But ask Saira on the I.D. this Bal forum to be sure!)


----------



## casseyelsie

SilverStCloud said:


> Beautiful!!! We are bag twins! Yours look smoother than the leather on my Camel Twiggy. Here's mine!




Hi silver, May I ask what leather is that? It doesn't look like my B City or my B Velo leather. I like yours![emoji7]


----------



## SilverStCloud

casseyelsie said:


> Hi silver, May I ask what leather is that? It doesn't look like my B City or my B Velo leather. I like yours![emoji7]



Hi Casseyelsie, mine is the '06 chevre in Camel. The leather on this one is really thick and chewy. Here are more photos of her yummy chevre leather! 

May I ask how does the leather on yours look like? Is it very different from mine?


----------



## s.tighe

Quapa said:


> Yes I did. I saw the black too. She said it wasn't metallic! But it did look it didn't it?
> 
> Do you think the twiggy is camel? I actually only paid £300 as well not £450!



I'd say perhaps it looks more like the camel/cognac that was the spring summer maybe? Saw this on RDC and it looks very similar (only i think the leather on yours is way prettier... I love how smooth it is).


----------



## Quapa

s.tighe said:


> I'd say perhaps it looks more like the camel/cognac that was the spring summer maybe? Saw this on RDC and it looks very similar (only i think the leather on yours is way prettier... I love how smooth it is).



Someone has id'd it as camel! Who knows.

Cumin city today! I'm finding dressing my postpartum csection tummy a bit depressing - thank goodness for bags!!!


----------



## s.tighe

Quapa said:


> Someone has id'd it as camel! Who knows.
> 
> Cumin city today! I'm finding dressing my postpartum csection tummy a bit depressing - thank goodness for bags!!!



You're young and beautiful! And so is your new twiggy!


----------



## plaingal79

Gorgeous day to be outside with my Bleu Lazuli sGGH ^_^


----------



## LOUKPEACH

plaingal79 said:


> View attachment 3034363
> 
> 
> Gorgeous day to be outside with my Bleu Lazuli sGGH ^_^


Great color for Summer outing!


----------



## Emilyxo

B in the park today ... Gris pyrite city RH [emoji4]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Emilyxo said:


> View attachment 3037600
> 
> 
> B in the park today ... Gris pyrite city RH [emoji4]


Beautifulllllllll Great shot


----------



## rbleather

Emilyxo said:


> View attachment 3037600
> 
> 
> B in the park today ... Gris pyrite city RH [emoji4]



Great photo!


----------



## Luvdabags

Emilyxo said:


> View attachment 3037600
> 
> 
> B in the park today ... Gris pyrite city RH [emoji4]




Gorgeous!


----------



## RT1

Emilyxo said:


> View attachment 3037600
> 
> 
> B in the park today ... Gris pyrite city RH [emoji4]



This photo ROCKS!!!    I love this color.


----------



## Ammsan

Emilyxo said:


> View attachment 3037600
> 
> 
> B in the park today ... Gris pyrite city RH [emoji4]


Beautiful.
Does this have a Silver tint?


----------



## Bisoux78

Quapa said:


> Someone has id'd it as camel! Who knows.
> 
> Cumin city today! I'm finding dressing my postpartum csection tummy a bit depressing - thank goodness for bags!!!



Gurrrl, I feel your pain! lol. New mom here too and I thank the high heavens for designer bags because they definitely take away some of the attention from my post partum tummy!


----------



## Bisoux78

FunBagz said:


> Taking my Town to see The Stones! &#128513;



Brave girl...I'm always paranoid bringing expensive bags to concerts and bars for fear of getting some drunk person bumping into me and spilling alcohol all over my bag! lol.


----------



## s.tighe

ME city en route to Venice for the evening 



And during dessert in SaMo


----------



## rbleather

s.tighe said:


> ME city en route to Venice for the evening
> View attachment 3046977
> 
> 
> And during dessert in SaMo
> 
> View attachment 3046978




Wow, absolutely love the look! You are rockin' it!!


----------



## peacebabe

:urock: What a nice combi !!! 



s.tighe said:


> ME city en route to Venice for the evening
> View attachment 3046977
> 
> 
> And during dessert in SaMo
> 
> View attachment 3046978


----------



## s.tighe

rbleather said:


> Wow, absolutely love the look! You are rockin' it!!




[emoji4]thank you rbleather. She was a little more bag than I needed for an evening out but I want to break her in.


----------



## s.tighe

peacebabe said:


> :urock: What a nice combi !!!




Thanks babe! [emoji111]&#127996;&#65039;[emoji111]&#127996;


----------



## dolali

'bout to start yoga with 13 Black Day


----------



## peacebabe

The Day style is growing in me more & more !!! 



dolali said:


> 'bout to start yoga with 13 Black Day


----------



## rbleather

s.tighe said:


> [emoji4]thank you rbleather. She was a little more bag than I needed for an evening out but I want to break her in.



I don't think a gorgeous bag like that can ever be "too much bag"!


----------



## rycechica1016

with my nougatine city ggh


----------



## rx4dsoul

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 3050432
> 
> with my nougatine city ggh



So pretty! Looks gorgy against your bright outfit.


----------



## rycechica1016

rx4dsoul said:


> So pretty! Looks gorgy against your bright outfit.




thank you[emoji175][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 3050432
> 
> with my nougatine city ggh


Love this shade of Beige


----------



## Blueberry12

My latest bag , Papier Zip Bucket in Blue :


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Blueberry12 said:


> My latest bag , Papier Zip Bucket in Blue :
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063181
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063182


Great piece


----------



## hedur

s.tighe said:


> ME city en route to Venice for the evening
> View attachment 3046977
> 
> 
> And during dessert in SaMo
> 
> View attachment 3046978



Great bag but I'm distracted by your awesome shoes!  Who makes them, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## s.tighe

hedur said:


> Great bag but I'm distracted by your awesome shoes!  Who makes them, if you don't mind me asking?



You won't believe me when I tell you! They're TOMS. I believe they were under $100 or just over. Best summer booties ever. Also came in bone color. I can't tell you how many people have asked me about them and been floored by the answer. I was walking past the TOMS store in Venice and they were in the window... I walked right in and said I must have them! I wear them CONSTANTLY.


----------



## hedur

s.tighe said:


> You won't believe me when I tell you! They're TOMS. I believe they were under $100 or just over. Best summer booties ever. Also came in bone color. I can't tell you how many people have asked me about them and been floored by the answer. I was walking past the TOMS store in Venice and they were in the window... I walked right in and said I must have them! I wear them CONSTANTLY.



I've always wanted a pair of TOMS but never got around to it.  It looks like the ones you have are 40% off right now so I'm going to snag those and a pair of Classics.   Thanks!!!


----------



## s.tighe

hedur said:


> I've always wanted a pair of TOMS but never got around to it.  It looks like the ones you have are 40% off right now so I'm going to snag those and a pair of Classics.   Thanks!!!



Just saw that! I'm going to grab a 2nd pair. They ran a bit large. I'm usually true to my size (don't run between sizes)  and I went down a half size. I could have done my size but there was still a lot of boot left in front of my toes.


----------



## Slc9

Shopping with my black city [emoji177]


----------



## casseyelsie

hedur said:


> Great bag but I'm distracted by your awesome shoes!  Who makes them, if you don't mind me asking?




+1. Yeah I love her shoes too! Lol


----------



## rbleather

Slc9 said:


> Shopping with my black city [emoji177]
> View attachment 3071432



"Holy toned arms Batman!" Stunning. Your hair, bag, and heels, so put together!


----------



## Slc9

rbleather said:


> "Holy toned arms Batman!" Stunning. Your hair, bag, and heels, so put together!



Haha!  Thanks Girl!  I actually had an interview so I was all done up


----------



## Willis123987

Sexy


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Slc9 said:


> Shopping with my black city [emoji177]
> View attachment 3071432


You look good and oh fab shoes


----------



## Slc9

LOUKPEACH said:


> You look good and oh fab shoes



Thank you


----------



## solitudelove

pquiles said:


> ggh city



love!


----------



## jp23

Slc9 said:


> Shopping with my black city [emoji177]
> View attachment 3071432




Loooooove the black!!


----------



## Slc9

jp23 said:


> Loooooove the black!!



Thank you!  Can never go wrong with black


----------



## zombie1986

Running errands with my new city [emoji3]


----------



## Mendezhm

zombie1986 said:


> Running errands with my new city [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096303




So pretty! Love it! Is it from this season? How is the leather?


----------



## zombie1986

Mendezhm said:


> So pretty! Love it! Is it from this season? How is the leather?



Nah..its S/S 2014 but the previous seller did not use it at all. The leather is pretty shiny but I hear that fades out quickly..


----------



## MrGoyard

plaingal79 said:


> View attachment 3034363
> 
> 
> Gorgeous day to be outside with my Bleu Lazuli sGGH ^_^


 That color is breathtaking!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

zombie1986 said:


> Running errands with my new city [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096303


You look nice!


----------



## zombie1986

LOUKPEACH said:


> You look nice!




Thanks loukpeach!!


----------



## rbleather

zombie1986 said:


> Running errands with my new city [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096303



You look awesome!


----------



## sparks1007

Anniversary dinner with my lizard embossed black hip. Love this bag and it fits so much more than you'd think.


----------



## AnnHugo

Took my PT for some time  out in the winter sun


----------



## Mendezhm

Heading out for a date night with the hubby and bleu lazuli. [emoji170]


----------



## sparks1007

Anniversary dinner with my lizard embossed black hip. Love this bag and it fits so much more than you'd think.


----------



## zombie1986

sparks1007 said:


> Anniversary dinner with my lizard embossed black hip. Love this bag and it fits so much more than you'd think.




You look great! And I love your outfit!


----------



## rbleather

Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3099051
> 
> Heading out for a date night with the hubby and bleu lazuli. [emoji170]



Love that color!


----------



## sparks1007

zombie1986 said:


> You look great! And I love your outfit!



Thanks Zombie!


----------



## myfavehobby14

Pink on Pink


----------



## jp23

myfavehobby14 said:


> Pink on Pink




Cuuuuute!!


----------



## rbleather

myfavehobby14 said:


> Pink on Pink



OMG, just super cute! !!


----------



## maddie66

myfavehobby14 said:


> Pink on Pink




Love this!


----------



## myfavehobby14

thank youu


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Some of my favourite shots of my bals


----------



## amenatics

The greyish color and gold hardware looks amazing! Can i know what color and year this was from?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

amenatics said:


> The greyish color and gold hardware looks amazing! Can i know what color and year this was from?


Thank you. It is 2009 Galet &#128515;


----------



## jp23

yoyotomatoe said:


> Some of my favourite shots of my bals




Macaroooons!


----------



## rbleather

yoyotomatoe said:


> Some of my favourite shots of my bals



Gorgeous!


----------



## jmjk

Ah! I don't understand how to upload photos.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

jp23 said:


> Macaroooons!


Lol...loooove me some macaroooons!


rbleather said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## diva7633

New to me work bag!! I had a day I bought preloved and sold shortly after. I started to miss it though. And finally found a color and style that screamed at me.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

diva7633 said:


> New to me work bag!! I had a day I bought preloved and sold shortly after. I started to miss it though. And finally found a color and style that screamed at me.
> 
> View attachment 3134954


Beautiful


----------



## lovely64

Today, Tods and Balenciaga [emoji169][emoji175] weekender from 2004 in lilac.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

lovely64 said:


> Today, Tods and Balenciaga [emoji169][emoji175] weekender from 2004 in lilac.
> 
> View attachment 3139547



Lovely!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

lovely64 said:


> Today, Tods and Balenciaga [emoji169][emoji175] weekender from 2004 in lilac.
> 
> View attachment 3139547


Beautiful shot!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

My Marine


----------



## SilverStCloud

yoyotomatoe said:


> My Marine



Beautiful!


----------



## jp23

yoyotomatoe said:


> My Marine




Ooooo love that deep color


----------



## Bagaddictny212

yoyotomatoe said:


> My Marine



I love it!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

SilverStCloud said:


> Beautiful!





jp23 said:


> Ooooo love that deep color


Love your avatar! I have that charm also, looks great on you bal!


Bagaddictny212 said:


> I love it!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## jp23

yoyotomatoe said:


> Love your avatar! I have that charm also, looks great on you bal!




Thank you!!! It's the sweetest little thing huh? Instant cute [emoji177]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

pzammie

 Love your town ! Hope you had a happy birthday !


----------



## casseyelsie

* not my bag or my pic* 

This pic was posted by a member in another thread.  I saved the pic because I LOVE this color soooo much!  It's a color TDF....05' Magenta [emoji7] my heart skipped a beat when I saw it


----------



## Andy1612

Using my bal with her pouf at Ikea. I'm always forgetting to use her but everytime I do I remember how soft and beautiful bal leather is &#9786;


----------



## purslv

My balenciaga men's army messenger bag. Not sure about the color


----------



## bagluvvr

Andy1612 said:


> Using my bal with her pouf at Ikea. I'm always forgetting to use her but everytime I do I remember how soft and beautiful bal leather is &#9786;



love it


----------



## WednesdayAddams

zombie1986 said:


> Running errands with my new city [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096303



Gorgeous bag


----------



## solitudelove

Piarpreet said:


> Is this new?



No, I bought it a few years back!


----------



## milkat

Out to dinner with my Gris Tarmac


----------



## Piarpreet

solitudelove said:


> No, I bought it a few years back!




Recently sold mine so i was curious if it was you!


----------



## bagghista

Companion for the day-Balenciaga Pompon in Bleu Lavande [emoji738]


----------



## ArwenUndomiel

my first b bag 

instagram: Cherryblossoms.DL


----------



## solitudelove

Piarpreet said:


> Recently sold mine so i was curious if it was you!


Oh!!! It would've been a pleasant coincidence if it was me! Haha


----------



## muchstuff

ArwenUndomiel said:


> my first b bag
> 
> instagram: Cherryblossoms.DL



Looks lovely, congrats!


----------



## bergafer3

ArwenUndomiel said:


> my first b bag
> 
> instagram: Cherryblossoms.DL


I love your leather! It's perfect


----------



## ArwenUndomiel

bergafer3 said:


> I love your leather! It's perfect



@bergafer3 and @muchstuff: thank you. Yes, i was lucky to pick this as my first. I do not know much about Balenciaga. Maybe for the second one, i  will have to consult here first


----------



## mushashi415

Look who came to school with me. It's miss electric blue!


----------



## solitudelove

mushashi415 said:


> Look who came to school with me. It's miss electric blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214264


OMG!!!!! I'm in love!!!!!!! This is such a gorgeous bag!!!!!


----------



## Andy1612

mushashi415 said:


> Look who came to school with me. It's miss electric blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214264



She is a beauty! The color looks amazing &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

mushashi415 said:


> Look who came to school with me. It's miss electric blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214264


Nice


----------



## Pollie-Jean

purslv said:


> View attachment 3176767
> 
> My balenciaga men's army messenger bag. Not sure about the color



So cool !


----------



## mushashi415

solitudelove said:


> OMG!!!!! I'm in love!!!!!!! This is such a gorgeous bag!!!!!







Andy1612 said:


> She is a beauty! The color looks amazing [emoji7][emoji7]







LOUKPEACH said:


> Nice




Thanks you dear


----------



## Henry90

Can anybody let me know the price for this wallet please


----------



## coc1012

Can anyone please check the authenticity for me please as this cannot be confirmed in the authenticate post  

 It is a 2015 Vert Veronese

http://imgur.com/a/rEgjC

Thank you so much


----------



## muchstuff

coc1012 said:


> Can anyone please check the authenticity for me please as this cannot be confirmed in the authenticate post
> 
> It is a 2015 Vert Veronese
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/rEgjC
> 
> Thank you so much



Sorry, but all authentications are done through "the authenticate this" thread. I've noticed that it's been suggested you look for a paid authentication since the PF gals aren't in agreement on whether or not your bag is authentic. Good luck!


----------



## Loulou2015

mushashi415 said:


> Look who came to school with me. It's miss electric blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214264


soo pretty!! love that color and GGH together!


----------



## rycechica1016

My metallic edge clutch


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rycechica1016 said:


> My metallic edge clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247136


Such a cute little bag!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

mushashi415 said:


> Look who came to school with me. It's miss electric blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214264



What a beauty!


----------



## mushashi415

yoyotomatoe said:


> What a beauty!



thank you sweetie


----------



## muchstuff

My new to me 05 chocolate Day...a shout out to s.tighe and peacebabe for their help on this one  It's in very good shape, lovely leather, great price!


----------



## mushashi415

2011 anthracite work  and beige jacket for 2011 too. Beautiful leather.


----------



## mushashi415

muchstuff said:


> My new to me 05 chocolate Day...a shout out to s.tighe and peacebabe for their help on this one  It's in very good shape, lovely leather, great price!




The leather looks scrumptious


----------



## muchstuff

mushashi415 said:


> The leather looks scrumptious



Thanks, I just want to roll around on it


----------



## maddie66

muchstuff said:


> My new to me 05 chocolate Day...a shout out to s.tighe and peacebabe for their help on this one  It's in very good shape, lovely leather, great price!




Congrats -- this is delicious (needed an appropriate adjective for chocolate)!


----------



## maddie66

mushashi415 said:


> 2011 anthracite work  and beige jacket for 2011 too. Beautiful leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252507




Perfect combo (scarf looks fabulous too!).


----------



## muchstuff

maddie66 said:


> Congrats -- this is delicious (needed an appropriate adjective for chocolate)!



Thanks!


----------



## mushashi415

maddie66 said:


> Perfect combo (scarf looks fabulous too!).




Thank you Hun


----------



## s.tighe

muchstuff said:


> My new to me 05 chocolate Day...a shout out to s.tighe and peacebabe for their help on this one  It's in very good shape, lovely leather, great price!



Love it! Killer deal! Congrats!!!


----------



## muchstuff

s.tighe said:


> Love it! Killer deal! Congrats!!!



You rock woman...thanks for you expertise :kiss:


----------



## aksaiyo

mushashi415 said:


> 2011 anthracite work  and beige jacket for 2011 too. Beautiful leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252507




You look great! The leather on that jacket looks like smooshy buttery goodness.


----------



## peacebabe

Hey hey !!! It arrived finally !!! Congrats ! Im so glad that you love it.
Great deal indeed. Enjoy it girl! 



muchstuff said:


> My new to me 05 chocolate Day...a shout out to s.tighe and peacebabe for their help on this one  It's in very good shape, lovely leather, great price!


----------



## Piarpreet

mushashi415 said:


> 2011 anthracite work  and beige jacket for 2011 too. Beautiful leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252507




Love how slowchy it is!


----------



## piosavsfan

Not the best picture, but I love my new amethyst!


----------



## MAGJES

piosavsfan said:


> Not the best picture, but I love my new amethyst!


Amethyst is such a beautiful color!!



mushashi415 said:


> 2011 anthracite work  and beige jacket for 2011 too. Beautiful leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252507



Nothing is better to me than an Anthracite Work!  What a great bag.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Hey hey !!! It arrived finally !!! Congrats ! Im so glad that you love it.
> Great deal indeed. Enjoy it girl!



Thanks peacebabe!


----------



## allofthebags

mushashi415 said:


> 2011 anthracite work  and beige jacket for 2011 too. Beautiful leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252507




Love your bag! [emoji4][emoji106]&#127997;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## peacebabe

My new Black Papier Plate Bucket for the Lunar New Year !!!

For those celebrating the Lunar New Year, wishing you good health & prosperity for 2016!

Cheers


----------



## Loulou2015

peacebabe said:


> My new Black Papier Plate Bucket for the Lunar New Year !!!
> 
> For those celebrating the Lunar New Year, wishing you good health & prosperity for 2016!
> 
> Cheers


Gorgeous luxurious bucket bag peacebabe!! Congrats and a wonderful New Year to you!!


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks Loulou 



Loulou2015 said:


> Gorgeous luxurious bucket bag peacebabe!! Congrats and a wonderful New Year to you!!


----------



## cathead87

balenciagirl said:


> Quick errand run but I decided to bring along the ME clutch (can be used cross body too!) as it hasn't gotten out for a while.. A lovely gift from my husband when we got married!


 

I LVE this clutch!  What a great gift.


----------



## Naminami

rycechica1016 said:


> My metallic edge clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247136


Hi.
What color it is?


----------



## Naminami

Hi.
My black city




black metallic edge envelope




 coquelicot 2015 mini pompon


----------



## Sssy

SLCsocialite said:


> So in love with my clutch...



 I like your jacket


----------



## Dextersmom

Going out for Taco Tuesday with my gris aluminum envelope clutch.


----------



## Gringach

Naminami said:


> Hi.
> My black city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black metallic edge envelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coquelicot 2015 mini pompon



I love your style &#128077;


----------



## marcials_mom

Posting these two cuties &#128525;


----------



## mimicry26

AnnHugo said:


> Took my PT for some time  out in the winter sun



hi may i know what color is your bal bag?


----------



## mimicry26

myfavehobby14 said:


> Pink on Pink



hi may i know what color is your bag?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

My lovely Galet GGH PT


----------



## muchstuff

yoyotomatoe said:


> My lovely Galet GGH PT



Great shot!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

muchstuff said:


> Great shot!



Thank you


----------



## IamIdunn




----------



## LostInBal

rx4dsoul,  simply STUNNING, great shot!!:okay:


----------



## Livia1

aalinne_72 said:


> rx4dsoul,  simply STUNNING, great shot!!:okay:




What she said [emoji108]&#127995;


----------



## rx4dsoul

Thank you ladies ...you are so kind.


----------



## juli88

yoyotomatoe said:


> My lovely Galet GGH PT



oh i love this bag... and the nails^^


----------



## yoyotomatoe

juli88 said:


> oh i love this bag... and the nails^^



Thank you


----------



## ccbaggirl89

juli88 said:


> oh i love this bag... and the nails^^



+1

the nails upstage everything!


----------



## saharhostnile

viewwing said:


> *Delmilano* Love the twiggy with your tie dye dress. Can I ask if the twiggy slides off your shoulders when carried with the handles or the strap?


Silverfern, I am so glad too I decided to get these boots, I feel great wearing them. I still love wearing bags cross body -- I used to always wear cross body bags, I like being hands free and not having to worry about my bag falling off my shoulder. (Hey, I love your new bracelet too, it's gorgeous. You could post your pic here in the modeling thread.)
upx100.com/img/1460319037.jpg


----------



## saira1214

Gorgeous sky blue work, wobertow!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ccbaggirl89 said:


> +1
> 
> the nails upstage everything!


----------



## bobbygift

a lot of beautiful bags


----------



## solitudelove

yoyotomatoe said:


> My lovely Galet GGH PT


I LOVE everything in this photo!! From your gorgeous bag, to your nails, your ring, bracelet, your watch! Everything!


----------



## Tralynn

Beige Nougatine City 12SH


----------



## muchstuff

Tralynn said:


> Beige Nougatine City 12SH



Another great neutral!


----------



## Harper Quinn

I am so in love with my rose des sables!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Black metallic edge city


----------



## 4bratz

My 08 Buton D'or part-time.


----------



## 4bratz

About to take my 2011 Anthracite City out...


----------



## 4bratz

2011 Anthracite city


----------



## Harper Quinn

Gris taupe metallic edge city came out with me today!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

DV city [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Luv n bags

This lucky bag is in paradise with me!


----------



## Kendie26

yoyotomatoe said:


> DV city [emoji171][emoji171]
> View attachment 3368044


AMAZING photo!!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Kendie26 said:


> AMAZING photo!!!


Thanks girl


----------



## reeco

tigertrixie said:


> This lucky bag is in paradise with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388987



Hi tigertrixie! What color is this? Violet prune?


----------



## Luv n bags

reeco said:


> Hi tigertrixie! What color is this? Violet prune?



I don't know.  This is an older bag - I am sure someone can identify the color.


----------



## reeco

tigertrixie said:


> I don't know.  This is an older bag - I am sure someone can identify the color.



It's gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Luv n bags

reeco said:


> It's gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!



Thank you.  I posted in the ID thread.  Hopefully we will find out what the color is[emoji1417]


----------



## Luv n bags

My reliable burgundy city with my new Hermes gator CDC.  I love this bag!


----------



## mushashi415

4bratz said:


> 2011 Anthracite city


loving the combo  xx


----------



## mushashi415

Dextersmom said:


> Going out for Taco Tuesday with my gris aluminum envelope clutch.


love the outfit xx



yoyotomatoe said:


> My lovely Galet GGH PT


i'm dying  the leather looks so gorge


----------



## BaoJuen

This baby is 2-year old


----------



## ksuromax

Good day to all Bal lovers!
I am sorry, I can't go through the whole thread to see if any of you posted any shots wearing your metallic Bbags, so I will ask you here and now 
Do you wear your metallic BBags (or any other brand) on daily basis? to the office, shopping, etc, or you use them as special ones for special occasions?
I am debating at the moment looking at one in very good condition at a relatively good price, but I am afraid I will look like a fish with it... TIA!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

tigertrixie said:


> My reliable burgundy city with my new Hermes gator CDC.  I love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429219
> View attachment 3429220


Gorgeous Burgundy colour!


----------



## mushashi415

BaoJuen said:


> This baby is 2-year old


She looks stunning 



tigertrixie said:


> My reliable burgundy city with my new Hermes gator CDC.  I love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429219
> View attachment 3429220


  Love love love the combo


----------



## mushashi415

Lunch errands with miss 11 cyclamen and my fave keychain


----------



## iluvbags11

tigertrixie said:


> My reliable burgundy city with my new Hermes gator CDC.  I love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429219
> View attachment 3429220


That color is to die for! Wow! Love the pairing with accessories


----------



## LostInBal

aki_sato and drati!!!! 
You've been missed sweeties!!


----------



## Luv n bags

iluvbags11 said:


> That color is to die for! Wow! Love the pairing with accessories



Thank you! My fav too!


----------



## aki_sato

aalinne_72 said:


> aki_sato and drati!!!!
> You've been missed sweeties!!


@aalinne_72  omg!!! It's been a (long) while!!!!! 
How are you lovely???? So happy to see you and @drati


----------



## Cocoa32

tigertrixie said:


> This lucky bag is in paradise with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388987


Gorgeous!


----------



## LostInBal

aki_sato said:


> @aalinne_72  omg!!! It's been a (long) while!!!!!
> How are you lovely???? So happy to see you and @drati



I´m doing fine dear, so happy to see lovely tpfers like you, drati and Decophile getting back here!!


----------



## aksaiyo

Modeling shot of my newest baby! The Vibrato Black City! 
I am going to try to restrain myself until I survive this month at work, but I had to pull it out to make sure there's no defects, right? [emoji12]


----------



## julietoscar

aksaiyo said:


> Modeling shot of my newest baby! The Vibrato Black City!
> I am going to try to restrain myself until I survive this month at work, but I had to pull it out to make sure there's no defects, right? [emoji12]
> View attachment 3462547



This bag is stunning!!! Looks great on you too. I think the stiffer leather makes it look slightly larger and taller than a lambskin city. I love it!!


----------



## aksaiyo

julietoscar said:


> This bag is stunning!!! Looks great on you too. I think the stiffer leather makes it look slightly larger and taller than a lambskin city. I love it!!



Thank you!! I do think with use it will definitely slouch into the smaller look like the lambskin, but I worry the slouching will mean bending the top edge coat around and making them crack?!? [emoji27] 
Perhaps I worry too much haha!


----------



## julietoscar

aksaiyo said:


> Thank you!! I do think with use it will definitely slouch into the smaller look like the lambskin, but I worry the slouching will mean bending the top edge coat around and making them crack?!? [emoji27]
> Perhaps I worry too much haha!



Don't worry too much about it, just enjoy your bag! You can always use a leather conditioner to help prevent any cracking.


----------



## aksaiyo

julietoscar said:


> Don't worry too much about it, just enjoy your bag! You can always use a leather conditioner to help prevent any cracking.



Haha thanks! I think I do worry too much, I'm are edge coat is something I can easily redo too


----------



## aksaiyo

QueenHandbag said:


> BBBBEAAAUTIFUL!!!!



Thank you!! [emoji38]


----------



## allofthebags

BaoJuen said:


> This baby is 2-year old



gosh this colour is so beautiful. you've kept her in good condition too!


----------



## legyviel

The one and only Rubisse Day hobo.


----------



## Real Authentication

legyviel said:


> The one and only Rubisse Day hobo.
> View attachment 3498973


Lovely! The Day hobo is such a great style


----------



## veroniquesw

I'm not sure if it's the right place to post. I am just being lazy and putting all my photos in one shot. Recently I realized that my bal babies just have witnessed my life for 7 years and of course it will continue this way forever...So grateful to have a record of life through them 
Photos are posted in the order of purchasing.
2009 Pebble city


----------



## veroniquesw

2009 Pomegranate city


----------



## veroniquesw

2010 Anthracite city


----------



## veroniquesw

2009 Raisin city


----------



## veroniquesw

2008 Marine part time


----------



## veroniquesw

2011 Vert menthe city


----------



## veroniquesw

2007 Paprika courier


----------



## veroniquesw

Family portrait ( 09 Pomegranate city was sold)


----------



## muchstuff

veroniquesw said:


> Family portrait ( 09 Pomegranate city was sold)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501361


Fantastic photos, what a lovely group of mod shots, thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Great shots, indeed! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kat Madridista

Out and about in London with my ME Velo.


----------



## Gringach

Kat Madridista said:


> Out and about in London with my ME Velo.



I thought of getting that Velo but also thought  it was too dressy for me.. You just proved the opposite!!! I love it! And it suits you perfectly


----------



## thesinkingbelle

Kat Madridista said:


> Out and about in London with my ME Velo.



Stunning bag - what's the colour called? It looks so rich - is it a true representation? Because I'm seriously tempted!


----------



## Kat Madridista

Gringach said:


> I thought of getting that Velo but also thought  it was too dressy for me.. You just proved the opposite!!! I love it! And it suits you perfectly



Thank you! I think it's quite a versatile bag! 



thesinkingbelle said:


> Stunning bag - what's the colour called? It looks so rich - is it a true representation? Because I'm seriously tempted!



Oh, I don't remember the color name as this bag is more than two years old. This photo isn't filtered, though so the color is as photographed. However, it was quite sunny when the phot was taken. In less harsh, direct light the bag is darker, I think.


----------



## Gringach

thesinkingbelle said:


> Stunning bag - what's the colour called? It looks so rich - is it a true representation? Because I'm seriously tempted!



This one looks pretty similar 
http://www.mytheresa.com/fr-ch/giant-12-velo-metallic-edge-leather-tote.html


----------



## aksaiyo

thesinkingbelle said:


> Stunning bag - what's the colour called? It looks so rich - is it a true representation? Because I'm seriously tempted!



It looks like Bordeaux from 2014, since the owner says it's more than 2yo it can't be rouge brique (pre-fall 2015). (See this post: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/metal-edge-chevre.852604/page-2#post-26095333 )
I wonder how different the two metallic edge deep reds are from each other? I have a rouge brique city from last year and it looks similar to me! 
Rouge brique in sunlight


Cloudy day, I guess this would be


Compared to rouge cerise wallet also from last year 



There is likely still some rouge brique in retail stores if you want to look for it, like that MyTheresa velo.


----------



## Kat Madridista

aksaiyo said:


> It looks like Bordeaux from 2014, since the owner says it's more than 2yo it can't be rouge brique (pre-fall 2015).



Yes. I bought this bag around March or April 2014, so Bordeaux sounds right.


----------



## Blogionistatv

NICE BAG


----------



## veroniquesw

Recently I won a bid on ebay of this 2011 seigle work, and I think it was a great deal, because the condition was surprisingly good. I guess the biggest flaw is color fading, but it doesn't effect on its beauty that much IMO 
After putting two coats of leather cream(neutral color), it got darkened a little and closer to its original color--such a wonderful neutral Bbag which goes easily with my wardrobe...Can't wait to show off!!


----------



## veroniquesw

veroniquesw said:


> Recently I won a bid on ebay of this 2011 seigle work, and I think it was a great deal, because the condition was surprisingly good. I guess the biggest flaw is color fading, but it doesn't effect on its beauty that much IMO
> After putting two coats of leather cream(neutral color), it got darkened a little and closer to its original color--such a wonderful neutral Bbag which goes easily with my wardrobe...Can't wait to show off!!
> View attachment 3514124
> View attachment 3514130



Thanks to all who like it!
Sorry, tiny mistake, it's a 2010 instead of 2011.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

The perfect bag to pick up my mood today.


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> The perfect bag to pick up my mood today.


You will forever ALWAYS be my hero here on tPF! Love being bag twins w/ you on this baby dearest Jade...love your hat too!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

@Kendie26 Thanks dear! Another bag that I want to be twinsies with you and that is your pleated chanel boy


----------



## ksuromax

jadeaymanalac said:


> The perfect bag to pick up my mood today.


Stunning


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> @Kendie26 Thanks dear! Another bag that I want to be twinsies with you and that is your pleated chanel boy


Oh YES!! Great choice...he would look FAB on you! I was at Neiman Marcus Chanel boutique this past week with my pleated Boy & I saw a man walk in with a large red Boy bag & he owned the place! everyone was "oooo-ing & ahhh-ing!"  I loved it! He was  just so cute & so confident carrying his red Boy.....you MUST let me know if/when you get one!!


----------



## shesnochill

veroniquesw said:


> Recently I won a bid on ebay of this 2011 seigle work, and I think it was a great deal, because the condition was surprisingly good. I guess the biggest flaw is color fading, but it doesn't effect on its beauty that much IMO
> After putting two coats of leather cream(neutral color), it got darkened a little and closer to its original color--such a wonderful neutral Bbag which goes easily with my wardrobe...Can't wait to show off!!
> View attachment 3514124
> View attachment 3514130



Soooooooo beautiful. Both the bag & you! 

May I ask you if you have any recommendations for treating a black bag?


----------



## veroniquesw

Hi annaversary, thank you for your sweet words!
Do you have specific issues with black bag? I don't really baby or treat my bags. Now I am expecting a product called leather honey according to many recommendations here, hoping to darken some of my Bbags. That's the only treatment I will do.


----------



## shesnochill

veroniquesw said:


> Hi annaversary, thank you for your sweet words!
> Do you have specific issues with black bag? I don't really baby or treat my bags. Now I am expecting a product called leather honey according to many recommendations here, hoping to darken some of my Bbags. That's the only treatment I will do.



Well, this is my first Balenciaga and I purchased the bag used/pre-owned. I am the 3rd owner. It definitely has been worn a lot and the color has faded a bit. The leather looks like it could use something moisturizing and restoring for sure. Is this 'leather honey' product safe to use on any colored bags? Have you used it on your Balenciagas?


----------



## veroniquesw

annaversary said:


> Well, this is my first Balenciaga and I purchased the bag used/pre-owned. I am the 3rd owner. It definitely has been worn a lot and the color has faded a bit. The leather looks like it could use something moisturizing and restoring for sure. Is this 'leather honey' product safe to use on any colored bags? Have you used it on your Balenciagas?



Hi, I just purchased the leather honey on Amazon but haven't received yet. I guess it is very suitable for dark colored bag. Here is the thread where I learnt about the information. Btw, I will let you know after trying it on my bags. Good luck!
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/leather-honey-conditioner-moisturizer.673062/


----------



## veroniquesw

annaversary said:


> Well, this is my first Balenciaga and I purchased the bag used/pre-owned. I am the 3rd owner. It definitely has been worn a lot and the color has faded a bit. The leather looks like it could use something moisturizing and restoring for sure. Is this 'leather honey' product safe to use on any colored bags? Have you used it on your Balenciagas?


Hi annaversary, I tried the leather honey on a few Bbags but my conclusion is that it doesn't get back the original color, especially the dark ones like black. When just applied, the bags look much darker and colors are richer, but when the honey totally dries out, the bags look almost the same. Anyway, it may be a good conditioner to moisturize and protect the leather.


----------



## julietoscar

Wearing my new 2016 Metallic Edge Hip in black with SHW


----------



## shesnochill

My City GGH and I celebrated one of my girl friend's dirty 30 birthday this past weekend.


----------



## SoLoveCC

You girls are rock with the balenciaga!!!
I am new to balenciaga.
Just order my 1st one in gris acier.
It’s the metallic edge city in ghw (medium - 38cm width).


P.S. not sure about the real colour - as three websites show different colours in gris acier.
I hope to carry it to work (dressing code: casual smart or casual)or travel overseas.
I am 166cm ...is it a good choice?
I chose it over the small size but then a little bit unsure now as medium cannot wear cross body.


----------



## ksuromax

SoLoveCC said:


> You girls are rock with the balenciaga!!!
> I am new to balenciaga.
> Just order my 1st one in gris acier.
> It’s the metallic edge city in ghw (medium - 38cm width).
> View attachment 3577809
> 
> P.S. not sure about the real colour - as three websites show different colours in gris acier.
> I hope to carry it to work (dressing code: casual smart or casual)or travel overseas.
> I am 166cm ...is it a good choice?
> I chose it over the small size but then a little bit unsure now as medium cannot wear cross body.


Correct, Medium/38 cm, is a full size City, and the strap is too short, you can't carry it cross-body, but you can swap or add another, spare one (from a different bag, guitar, or simply a chain)  
and you've made a great choice colour-hardware wise for your needs (work/travel) 
Last photo shows different hardware - silver, that's why probably the perception is different, silver makes the grey look 'cooler' 
Great bag, enjoy!!


----------



## SoLoveCC

ksuromax said:


> Correct, Medium/38 cm, is a full size City, and the strap is too short, you can't carry it cross-body, but you can swap or add another, spare one (from a different bag, guitar, or simply a chain)
> and you've made a great choice colour-hardware wise for your needs (work/travel)
> Last photo shows different hardware - silver, that's why probably the perception is different, silver makes the grey look 'cooler'
> Great bag, enjoy!!


Thank you for ur reply.
Oh...yes, I can swap for a longer strap if I need.
Look forward to carrying my 1st bal


----------



## SoLoveCC

ksuromax said:


> Correct, Medium/38 cm, is a full size City, and the strap is too short, you can't carry it cross-body, but you can swap or add another, spare one (from a different bag, guitar, or simply a chain)
> and you've made a great choice colour-hardware wise for your needs (work/travel)
> Last photo shows different hardware - silver, that's why probably the perception is different, silver makes the grey look 'cooler'
> Great bag, enjoy!!


Do you think that it’s possible to use the strap of the edge hip (can be detachable, right?) to the regular city? The length of strap is same as small city, which can be worn cross body I guess.
Thanks for your help


----------



## ksuromax

SoLoveCC said:


> Do you think that it’s possible to use the strap of the edge hip (can be detachable, right?) to the regular city? The length of strap is same as small city, which can be worn cross body I guess.
> Thanks for your help
> View attachment 3580170


If it is strong enough to withstand the weight of loaded bag why not? I don't have a Hip, so i am not experienced with their straps.


----------



## SoLoveCC

ksuromax said:


> If it is strong enough to withstand the weight of loaded bag why not? I don't have a Hip, so i am not experienced with their straps.


Thank you! Will give it a try


----------



## muchstuff

SoLoveCC said:


> Do you think that it’s possible to use the strap of the edge hip (can be detachable, right?) to the regular city? The length of strap is same as small city, which can be worn cross body I guess.
> Thanks for your help
> View attachment 3580170


It may look a little out of balance as it's a thinner strap but it would be possible.


----------



## SoLoveCC

muchstuff said:


> It may look a little out of balance as it's a thinner strap but it would be possible.


Yes...it’s what I thought as well. Will give it a try when I receive both bags.


----------



## AnnHugo

veroniquesw said:


> Recently I won a bid on ebay of this 2011 seigle work, and I think it was a great deal, because the condition was surprisingly good. I guess the biggest flaw is color fading, but it doesn't effect on its beauty that much IMO
> After putting two coats of leather cream(neutral color), it got darkened a little and closer to its original color--such a wonderful neutral Bbag which goes easily with my wardrobe...Can't wait to show off!!
> View attachment 3514124
> View attachment 3514130


Who's you photographer? Love all your shots!


----------



## veroniquesw

AnnHugo said:


> Who's you photographer? Love all your shots!



Thank you dear AnnHugo, I love taking photos with my collections because I found it the best way to appreciate their beauty.  I am happy that you like them
Most of them were taken by my DH.


----------



## Roxyluxe

Addy said:


> Continued from: Photos wearing your Bbags ***COMMENTS***
> 
> Please post comments here in regards to pics in this thread: Photos wearing your Bbags ***PICTURES ONLY***


----------



## Roxyluxe

My Balenciaga classic small city


----------



## Dmurphy1

Wow Roxyluxe, you are rocking this bag BIG time  !!!! You look great !!


----------



## l.ch.

oliviamaurice said:


> Had a walk with my child and the bleu obscure mini pompon in the beautiful morning!


Indeed beautiful! And bleu obscure looks amazing! May I ask where are your shoes from? Are they Isabel Marant? Thanks!


----------



## SoLoveCC

Go to work with my 1st Balenciaga. Love the colour & design. Easy to match with clothes & shoes!
Can’t believe it’s so lightweight even though I pack it full with my stuff!!!


----------



## oliviamaurice

l.ch. said:


> Indeed beautiful! And bleu obscure looks amazing! May I ask where are your shoes from? Are they Isabel Marant? Thanks!


Thanks. The shoes are from Gerard Darel. But not sure why they stopped making them two winters ago. Such a pity.


----------



## LeePalmer

annaversary said:


> My City GGH and I celebrated one of my girl friend's dirty 30 birthday this past weekend.


Oh cute!


----------



## LostInBal

@DutchGirl007

Lovely matching eyes!!


----------



## MochaCake

SoLoveCC said:


> Go to work with my 1st Balenciaga. Love the colour & design. Easy to match with clothes & shoes!
> Can’t believe it’s so lightweight even though I pack it full with my stuff!!!
> View attachment 3606949


Great one!


----------



## SoLoveCC

MochaCake said:


> Great one!


Thank you


----------



## Annac2002

beautiful purse, what color and style is this?



SoLoveCC said:


> Go to work with my 1st Balenciaga. Love the colour & design. Easy to match with clothes & shoes!
> Can’t believe it’s so lightweight even though I pack it full with my stuff!!!
> View attachment 3606949


----------



## SoLoveCC

Annac2002 said:


> beautiful purse, what color and style is this?


Thank you
It’s grey acier metallic edge city regular (medium) size.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

well, not wearing her right now, but she's at work with me this monday morning... envelope clutch w/iridescent hardware


----------



## Dmurphy1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> well, not wearing her right now, but she's at work with me this monday morning... envelope clutch w/iridescent hardware
> View attachment 3632236


Very beautiful bag  !!!


----------



## doni

My Bazar clutch catching the sun today:


----------



## ksuromax

ccbaggirl89 said:


> well, not wearing her right now, but she's at work with me this monday morning... envelope clutch w/iridescent hardware
> View attachment 3632236


It's gorgeous!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> well, not wearing her right now, but she's at work with me this monday morning... envelope clutch w/iridescent hardware
> View attachment 3632236



What a beauty, LOVE the iridescent hardware!


----------



## seccrenicche

ccbaggirl89 said:


> well, not wearing her right now, but she's at work with me this monday morning... envelope clutch w/iridescent hardware
> View attachment 3632236


So pretty!!!!


----------



## angelphilipus

Not wearing them but here you go  I really love the giant one but it's too heavy, so I had to sell it  keeping the classic hardware instead!


----------



## SoLoveCC

First day out with my metallic edge hip. Love it with enough space to carry my necessities while I can free both hands for my boys!


----------



## SoLoveCC

ccbaggirl89 said:


> well, not wearing her right now, but she's at work with me this monday morning... envelope clutch w/iridescent hardware
> View attachment 3632236


Very pretty


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

SoLoveCC said:


> First day out with my metallic edge hip. Love it with enough space to carry my necessities while I can free both hands for my boys!
> View attachment 3656131


I love that shade of grey! So pretty.


----------



## SoLoveCC

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I love that shade of grey! So pretty.


Thank you
It’s grey acier. My favourite colour of balenciaga.


----------



## veroniquesw

11 Orange brulee, love the color when it's sunny.


----------



## churchilljacksparrow

Hi, Guys I'm a fashion designer in making. PM me for photos related to latest fashion styles! It's so great to be here!


----------



## veroniquesw

My recent ebay finds: 07 Jaune city. Now I really feel the legend about the leather of that year!
Love love!


----------



## Pinkie*

BaoJuen said:


> This baby is 2-year old


Love ! Color and GH fab


----------



## veroniquesw

Finally I got a black city...in heaven! Not planning to stop though 
2005 chèvre, in very good condition, bought from Erica.


----------



## Pinkie*

ccbaggirl89 said:


> well, not wearing her right now, but she's at work with me this monday morning... envelope clutch w/iridescent hardware
> View attachment 3632236


Wow


----------



## zoelovescleo

BaoJuen said:


> This baby is 2-year old



STUNNING! Can i ask - my mini city - the leather has started to sag a bit between the outside zipper & the buckles on the bottom sides, is there  a way to stop this from happening?


----------



## viewwing

Zoe Georgopoulos said:


> STUNNING! Can i ask - my mini city - the leather has started to sag a bit between the outside zipper & the buckles on the bottom sides, is there  a way to stop this from happening?


Hmm.. why would u wanna do that? That's the beauty of bals... the sag, the smooshy puddle of leather!


----------



## bellaNlawrence

tigertrixie said:


> My reliable burgundy city with my new Hermes gator CDC.  I love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429219
> View attachment 3429220


love the colour


----------



## kristinayoungbong

My precious City


----------



## kristinayoungbong

Another one


----------



## Pinkie*

ccbaggirl89 said:


> well, not wearing her right now, but she's at work with me this monday morning... envelope clutch w/iridescent hardware
> View attachment 3632236


So pretty


----------



## Bijouxlady

kristinayoungbong said:


> My precious City


What color is your City? Beautiful pic~


----------



## kristinayoungbong

Bijouxlady said:


> What color is your City? Beautiful pic~



I'm actually not sure because I bought secondhand. I know the bag is from F/W 2009 and looking at the season colours that year, I would say it is the colour called Charbon. But again, I'm not sure at all.


----------



## Bijouxlady

kristinayoungbong said:


> I'm actually not sure because I bought secondhand. I know the bag is from F/W 2009 and looking at the season colours that year, I would say it is the colour called Charbon. But again, I'm not sure at all.


Well, it's stunning whatever it's called.


----------



## hedur

kristinayoungbong said:


> Another one



Love your hair...and the way you wear your Bal!


----------



## muchstuff

hedur said:


> Love your hair...and the way you wear your Bal!


+1


----------



## kristinayoungbong

hedur said:


> Love your hair...and the way you wear your Bal!



Thank you so much!


----------



## fayden

Lilac 2004


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> View attachment 3861171
> 
> 
> Lilac 2004


Now that's one you don't see too often, love the colour!


----------



## Conni618

Love that bag on you!  What a great color sense to pair it with that burgundy jacket.  Perfect!


----------



## Pinkie*

Conni618 said:


> Love that bag on you!  What a great color sense to pair it with that burgundy jacket.  Perfect!


Me too


----------



## AnnHugo

I wish the G21 was never discontinued....


----------



## Pinkie*

AnnHugo said:


> I wish the G21 was never discontinued....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3874882


Beautiful bag


----------



## jeanstohandbags

AnnHugo said:


> I wish the G21 was never discontinued....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3874882



Wow, beautiful pic (& bag of course!)  Whereabouts in Australia are you?


----------



## AnnHugo

jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow, beautiful pic (& bag of course!)  Whereabouts in Australia are you?



I was just visiting


----------



## veroniquesw

07 Black Work


----------



## veroniquesw




----------



## veroniquesw

My collection so far.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

veroniquesw said:


> My collection so far.
> View attachment 3895576


Beautiful collection  and you look fabulous in the photos. I'd love a purplish City...


----------



## Suerta

veroniquesw said:


> My collection so far.
> View attachment 3895576



Wonderful collection
What colour is that beautyful yellow colour in the middle?


----------



## veroniquesw

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Beautiful collection  and you look fabulous in the photos. I'd love a purplish City...


Thank you SGCW, that's very sweat! Yes the 09 Raisin is a really versatile bag. I almost used it everyday when I had it as my 3rd Bbag. Hope you could find your ideal purplish one and post some pics here...


----------



## veroniquesw

Suerta said:


> Wonderful collection
> What colour is that beautyful yellow colour in the middle?


Thank you Suerta. It is a 07 Jaune, supple leather and the color is still saturated


----------



## Suerta

I feel like I need this colour in my collection!! Such a beauty!!


----------



## veroniquesw

Suerta said:


> I feel like I need this colour in my collection!! Such a beauty!!



But it appears more orange without enough light. So I only use it when it's sunny. I would like to find a 2010 moutarde if possible. I missed many chances on Ebay though


----------



## Suerta

veroniquesw said:


> But it appears more orange without enough light. So I only use it when it's sunny. I would like to find a 2010 moutarde if possible. I missed many chances on Ebay though



I looooove how it appears yellow-orange!! I was afraid it was only the lightning and it would be a normal yellow haha! 
I'm sure you'll get another chance to grab a beautiful moutarde Bal!!


----------



## papertrees

I got this ME city two days ago!
I am madly in love with it!


----------



## Gringach

papertrees said:


> I got this ME city two days ago!
> I am madly in love with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012327



It is beautiful 
What’s the color?


----------



## papertrees

Gringach said:


> It is beautiful
> What’s the color?


I'm not really sure what the color is. In this picture it has more of a yellow undertone, but in other lights, it's a deep red.


----------



## papertrees

Here's another picture.


----------



## cat1967

papertrees said:


> I got this ME city two days ago!
> I am madly in love with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012327


So so pretty!  Congrats.


----------



## papertrees

cat1967 said:


> So so pretty!  Congrats.


Thank you! She's all nice and smooshy! I'm in love!


----------



## Iamminda

@Antigone.  Hi.  It is called the Metal Plate Town.  I had to reply here since no comments allowed on the other thread.


----------



## Antigone

Iamminda said:


> @Antigone.  Hi.  It is called the Metal Plate Town.  I had to reply here since no comments allowed on the other thread.



Oooops! I better delete it then! Thanks for the headsup!


----------



## Iamminda

@Kendie26 Here is my first attempt at a bathroom mod shot — what a rush to snap a pic fast before someone comes in (when someone came in, I pretended to be clutching my bag awkwardly, lol).  I need to up my game (wardrobe and photography skills) before I can ever debut on @shopgirl4cc ’s famous bathroom mod thread.


----------



## cat1967

Iamminda said:


> @Kendie26 Here is my first attempt at a bathroom mod shot — what a rush to snap a pic fast before someone comes in (when someone came in, I pretended to be clutching my bag awkwardly, lol).  I need to up my game (wardrobe and photography skills) before I can ever debut on @shopgirl4cc ’s famous bathroom mod thread.


So so pretty congrats!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> @Kendie26 Here is my first attempt at a bathroom mod shot — what a rush to snap a pic fast before someone comes in (when someone came in, I pretended to be clutching my bag awkwardly, lol).  I need to up my game (wardrobe and photography skills) before I can ever debut on @shopgirl4cc ’s famous bathroom mod thread.


   FANTASTIC!! You go girlie!!! I’d say you are clearly ready for shopgirls C thread !! LOVE IT!! And totally love that red lipstick Town (sadly I had forgotten you had that stunner when you posted it the other day) That 1 is Bal perfection for sure!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> @Kendie26 Here is my first attempt at a bathroom mod shot — what a rush to snap a pic fast before someone comes in (when someone came in, I pretended to be clutching my bag awkwardly, lol).  I need to up my game (wardrobe and photography skills) before I can ever debut on @shopgirl4cc ’s famous bathroom mod thread.


Go Minda! Go Minda!  I love the part about clutching your bag awkwardly     I've never actually seen anyone do this anywhere except myself, but if I did, I'd know for sure what part of the internets they are from


----------



## Iamminda

cat1967 said:


> So so pretty congrats!



Thanks very much


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks very much K and SGCW.  I was being a total dork doing it but I always feel very at home here at the Bal sub forum so I thought why not?   It is so much harder than I expected it to be to do one of these (lighting, clean sink area, etc, and not getting caught!).  Anyways, appreciate you indulging me in this little activity.   


Kendie26 said:


> FANTASTIC!! You go girlie!!! I’d say you are clearly ready for shopgirls C thread !! LOVE IT!! And totally love that red lipstick Town (sadly I had forgotten you had that stunner when you posted it the other day) That 1 is Bal perfection for sure!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Go Minda! Go Minda!  I love the part about clutching your bag awkwardly     I've never actually seen anyone do this anywhere except myself, but if I did, I'd know for sure what part of the internets they are from


----------



## fally

Iamminda said:


> @Kendie26 Here is my first attempt at a bathroom mod shot — what a rush to snap a pic fast before someone comes in (when someone came in, I pretended to be clutching my bag awkwardly, lol).  I need to up my game (wardrobe and photography skills) before I can ever debut on @shopgirl4cc ’s famous bathroom mod thread.



Yay, my friend, you look so adorable with your gorgeous red Bal. @Iamminda    congrats on taking your first bathroom pic my friend. Hats off to you daring, as I would be too petrified to take a pic in public myself. I always have this look of fear on my face whenever I take a pic almost as if I stole something.

Oh by the way lovely, I don't like going into public restrooms unless it's completely necessary. So I too would not be able to par-take in sweet shopgirl4cc's thread unfortunately.


----------



## Iamminda

fally said:


> Yay, my friend, you look so adorable with your gorgeous red Bal. @Iamminda    congrats on taking your first bathroom pic my friend. Hats off to you daring, as I would be too petrified to take a pic in public myself. I always have this look of fear on my face whenever I take a pic almost as if I stole something.
> 
> Oh by the way lovely, I don't like going into public restrooms unless it's completely necessary. So I too would not be able to par-take in sweet shopgirl4cc's thread unfortunately.



Thanks fally .   Your mod shots are beautiful (despite not being in the bathroom, lol).


----------



## fally

Iamminda said:


> Thanks fally .   Your mod shots are beautiful (despite not being in the bathroom, lol).


Oh my darling @Iamminda , you are such a gem, I adore you hun. Hope you and your darling family are all having a wonderful day my friend.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Thanks very much K and SGCW.  I was being a total dork doing it but I always feel very at home here at the Bal sub forum so I thought why not?   It is so much harder than I expected it to be to do one of these (lighting, clean sink area, etc, and not getting caught!).  Anyways, appreciate you indulging me in this little activity.


 dying LOL right now. I thought of you the other day when I ran into grocery store. I said to myself “Oh, luckily i am iamminda approved cause I have on crossbody bag so no bag touching the cart!!”


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday w/ my beloved Mini Papier A4 Zip Around


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my beloved Mini Papier A4 Zip Around



You always look so well put together dear K (think you have never heard of the word “sloppy”. Lol)


----------



## Gringach

Back from shopping yesterday with my favorite weekend bag [emoji5]


----------



## lifeactually

Not a bag..but a cap 
This design is from last season.


----------



## lifeactually

kristinayoungbong said:


> My precious City


I love your style!


----------



## Luv n bags

I haven’t used a Bal in quite awhile.  My burgundy City from the Hamilton Collection- the most durable leather in my collection.


----------



## alla.miss

Iamminda said:


> @Kendie26 Here is my first attempt at a bathroom mod shot — what a rush to snap a pic fast before someone comes in (when someone came in, I pretended to be clutching my bag awkwardly, lol).  I need to up my game (wardrobe and photography skills) before I can ever debut on @shopgirl4cc ’s famous bathroom mod thread.



Great shot! And look how you have placed the tap wisely in one of the corners of your photo  like a pro!


----------



## ksuromax

Tattoo B4 Papier


----------



## vesna

Bal Rouille weekender as carry-on under my seat with Honolulu Cookie Company commercial
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 from airplane magazine YUM


----------



## Iamminda

vesna said:


> Bal Rouille weekender as carry-on under my seat with Honolulu Cookie Company commercial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180465
> View attachment 4180466
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from airplane magazine YUM



What a beautiful color!  And Honolulu Cookies are so good


----------



## cat1967

vesna said:


> Bal Rouille weekender as carry-on under my seat with Honolulu Cookie Company commercial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180465
> View attachment 4180466
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from airplane magazine YUM


So pretty!


----------



## vesna

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful color!  And Honolulu Cookies are so good





cat1967 said:


> So pretty!


thanks a lot Iamminda and Cat


----------



## veroniquesw

The 2005 black city almost becomes my daily bag...Can't get enough of this soft leather!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

veroniquesw said:


> The 2005 black city almost becomes my daily bag...Can't get enough of this soft leather!
> View attachment 4187594
> View attachment 4187595


You look amazing. Gorgeous bag and outfit


----------



## veroniquesw

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You look amazing. Gorgeous bag and outfit


Thank you SomethingGoodCanWork for your sweet words! They make me enjoy more...


----------



## peacebabe

Gorgeous bag & lady 



veroniquesw said:


> The 2005 black city almost becomes my daily bag...Can't get enough of this soft leather!
> View attachment 4187594
> View attachment 4187595


----------



## peacebabe

I though it will be a good idea to "document" how Air Hobo really looks with real personal stuffs


----------



## ksuromax

the Scarf and the City


----------



## Luv n bags

I haven’t used this bag in a very long time! Metallic blue City


----------



## Luv n bags

ksuromax said:


> the Scarf and the City



Love the iridescent hardware!


----------



## veroniquesw

peacebabe said:


> Gorgeous bag & lady


Thank you!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

veroniquesw said:


> The 2005 black city almost becomes my daily bag...Can't get enough of this soft leather!
> View attachment 4187594
> View attachment 4187595


You're looking great !
Love this outfit


----------



## doni




----------



## ksuromax

B - for Bazar


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> B - for Bazar



B is also for Beautiful Birthday Bag


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> B is also for Beautiful Birthday Bag


and for BALENCIAGA!!!


----------



## peacebabe

For a while, just by looking at your avatar, i thought "who is this new member commenting" . Till i saw your name in K's reply to your comment .

Is "he" the same guy?? 



Iamminda said:


> B is also for Beautiful Birthday Bag


----------



## Iamminda

peacebabe said:


> For a while, just by looking at your avatar, i thought "who is this new member commenting" . Till i saw your name in K's reply to your comment .
> 
> Is "he" the same guy??



LOL, Always the same hot guy (because I want my friends to be able to find me easily)


----------



## peacebabe

And hopefully HE will find you too !!! 



Iamminda said:


> LOL, Always the same hot guy (because I want my friends to be able to find me easily)


----------



## LostInBal

Not me of course  but found this pic so cute that had to share, isn’t she is too cute?!


----------



## peacebabe

Well, i sure you look cuter 



aalinne_72 said:


> Not me of course  but found this pic so cute that had to share, isn’t she is too cute?!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Papier
wrong thread


----------



## Luv n bags

My metallic blue City


----------



## fayden

Teal 05 City.


----------



## Kimbashop

Miso Fine said:


> My metallic blue City


Gorgeous! what color is this? When did it come out? It is divine.


----------



## Luv n bags

Kimbashop said:


> Gorgeous! what color is this? When did it come out? It is divine.



I’ll check the tag when I get home.  I think it is just a metallic blue - unless someone knows?


----------



## Luv n bags

Kimbashop said:


> Gorgeous! what color is this? When did it come out? It is divine.



What I can figure out is it is from F/W 2013.  There are three blues listed.  Blue Mineral, Blue Acir and Blue Tropical.  Not sure which blue it is.


----------



## Kimbashop

Miso Fine said:


> What I can figure out is it is from F/W 2013.  There are three blues listed.  Blue Mineral, Blue Acir and Blue Tropical.  Not sure which blue it is.


Thanks!  I'm curious about the metallic part of it -- so pretty.


----------



## Luv n bags

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks!  I'm curious about the metallic part of it -- so pretty.



Hi! When I did a little research, the blues I listed are metallic.  I am leaning towards metallic blue mineral.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Kimbashop

Miso Fine said:


> Hi! When I did a little research, the blues I listed are metallic.  I am leaning towards metallic blue mineral.  Hope this helps!



It does, yes. I've never seen a blue metallic before. Lucky you.


----------



## muchstuff

Miso Fine said:


> Hi! When I did a little research, the blues I listed are metallic.  I am leaning towards metallic blue mineral.  Hope this helps!


I'm a bit confused, none of those blues are metallic as far as I know? Unless I've missed something... The bleu acier and bleu tropical are much too light, it could only be bleu mineral if it's 2013. Can you post a pic of the tag? Just curious...


----------



## linda_liux

View attachment 4279142
View attachment 4279141

	

		
			
		

		
	
 My 07 Work.


----------



## Luv n bags

muchstuff said:


> I'm a bit confused, none of those blues are metallic as far as I know? Unless I've missed something... The bleu acier and bleu tropical are much too light, it could only be bleu mineral if it's 2013. Can you post a pic of the tag? Just curious...



Hopefully it’s authentic?? I purchased from TRR in 2015[emoji15]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I probably have the original screenshot posted by TRR on my laptop


----------



## muchstuff

Miso Fine said:


> Hopefully it’s authentic?? I purchased from TRR in 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably have the original screenshot posted by TRR on my laptop


I can't comment re: authenticity, you could post the applicable photos on the AT thread and we'll take a look if you like. I'm just curious as I wasn't aware of any metallics. The code I've seen on bleu obscure bags is 4160 so I'm still confused .


----------



## dammie

[emoji7]


----------



## Gringach

With my favorite weekend bag [emoji177][emoji5][emoji177]


----------



## Kimbashop

Gringach said:


> With my favorite weekend bag [emoji177][emoji5][emoji177]



Bag twins! Out for the weekend with my Vibrato as well


----------



## Gringach

Kimbashop said:


> Bag twins! Out for the weekend with my Vibrato as well


Yay!!
What a great bag!


----------



## Rumbabird

Headed out in oldies-but-goodies canard moto and '09 raisin city.  This photo makes my feet look huge [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

Supermarket tote and Bazar wallet


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> Supermarket tote and Bazar wallet



fun colorplay!


----------



## ksuromax

my newest - Bazar M 
(and Bal 'logomania' sunnies)


----------



## Sunshine mama

peacebabe said:


> For a while, just by looking at your avatar, i thought "who is this new member commenting" . Till i saw your name in K's reply to your comment .
> 
> Is "he" the same guy??


Yes! @Iamminda 's avatar is hawt!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> my newest - Bazar M
> (and Bal 'logomania' sunnies)



Great looking bag[emoji173]️


----------



## fififolle

*removed*


----------



## ksuromax

Calfskin City


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Calfskin City


Leather looks beautiful


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Leather looks beautiful


i keep petting it when nobody's watching


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i keep petting it when nobody's watching


Pet her once for me too!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Pet her once for me too!


will do!


----------



## ford8161

ksuromax said:


> Calfskin City


Your bracelets are beautiful! Where are they from?


----------



## ksuromax

ford8161 said:


> Your bracelets are beautiful! Where are they from?


thank you!  
well, in a few words - from my whole life  
 there are 2-3 which i have since i was 14-15, and there are few from very recent scores, Bottega Veneta, Gucci, some are unbranded...


----------



## ksuromax

V's Day clutch and sneakers


----------



## muchstuff

Looks great on you[emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Looks great on you[emoji173]️


thank you, my friend!!


----------



## ksuromax

Bazar Graf


----------



## floodette

Gringach said:


> With my favorite weekend bag [emoji177][emoji5][emoji177]


love this so much!

i got a red vibrato but sold it to a friend, and of course now i have the biggest seller remorse.....


----------



## Gringach

floodette said:


> love this so much!
> 
> i got a red vibrato but sold it to a friend, and of course now i have the biggest seller remorse.....



Thank you.. And yes.. I can imagine!
Maybe look for another one?
This leather is fabulous - The best Balenciaga leather I purchased so far.. But I have to say love grained leather


----------



## Kimbashop

Me too! I love my oldie leathers but the vibrato leather is so durable and highly saturated. The red color is rare (as is the canard they released the same year) but I occasionally see them pop up one the secondhand market.


----------



## floodette

Kimbashop said:


> Me too! I love my oldie leathers but the vibrato leather is so durable and highly saturated. The red color is rare (as is the canard they released the same year) but I occasionally see them pop up one the secondhand market.


the one that i let go is the red one....

excuse me while i am crying in the corner


----------



## Kimbashop

Oh dear! May you find one soon.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> Calfskin City


Your hair is beautiful!!


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> Your hair is beautiful!!


thank you!


----------



## johnnydel

EmilieN said:


> *Missty4* - great style and lovely pics!!


Yes absolutely amazing


----------



## fayden

Couple more photos of how I like to wear my First bags. I prefer a longer strap.


----------



## Conni618

fayden said:


> Couple more photos of how I like to wear my First bags. I prefer a longer strap.



Fabulous look on you!  The First is perfectly proportioned for you, I think.


----------



## CeeJay

fayden said:


> Couple more photos of how I like to wear my First bags. I prefer a longer strap.


Hi Fayden!!! .. LOVE , LOVE , LOVE  this!!!  I would love to find a chain strap like that to use with some of my old FBF bags; where did you get yours???


----------



## fayden

CeeJay said:


> Hi Fayden!!! .. LOVE , LOVE , LOVE  this!!!  I would love to find a chain strap like that to use with some of my old FBF bags; where did you get yours???



I get them custom from this etsy shop:

https://www.etsy.com/shop/MauttoHandbags

About to order another!


----------



## Stephanieg218

CeeJay said:


> Hi Fayden!!! .. LOVE , LOVE , LOVE  this!!!  I would love to find a chain strap like that to use with some of my old FBF bags; where did you get yours???


I have a chain from Mautto that I use on my ME Town when I want to wear it as a shorter shoulder bag.  The chain is great quality!  Highly recommend.


----------



## ksuromax

Justifying her name  
Supermarket tote been shopping in the supermarket


----------



## muchstuff

Castagna Velo...it looks smaller on me IRL than it does in the pic for some reason...


----------



## ksuromax

Holy Cow, bracelet and sneakers


----------



## akarp317

ksuromax said:


> Holy Cow, bracelet and sneakers


----------



## ksuromax

Work, Pewter, 2005


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> Work, Pewter, 2005



Oh my!  You have so many beauties. I adore this one. I haven’t seen you model it before.


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> Oh my!  You have so many beauties. I adore this one. I haven’t seen you model it before.


Thank you! 
i usually wear it around holidays, xmas and NY


----------



## crazybagfan

Bring it out today!


----------



## Syahrani

My new baby is ready to go


----------



## Luv n bags

My grey Hamilton City


----------



## Starbrite

$7 shein outfit with my new Balenciaga.. life is all about balance!


----------



## ksuromax

Air Hobo


----------



## Luv n bags

Hamilton City in burgundy.  My workhorse Bal!


----------



## Confection10

Rubisse Part Time. Dreamy


----------



## sexycombover

Still digging my work bag after a week. The leather is amazing and the marine is so pretty.


----------



## luckyblackdress

Starbrite said:


> $7 shein outfit with my new Balenciaga.. life is all about balance!
> Love the mix of high and low, + the fabric looks so SOFT
> Can you tell me about the shoes please?


----------



## Starbrite

Its very soft! The shoes are louboutins.. in 85 heels.. open toe and nude.. pretty comfortable for heels


----------



## Kimbashop

Balenciaga First with pewter hardware today.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> PH First today.
> 
> View attachment 4638207


She's a beauty!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kimbashop said:


> PH First today.
> 
> View attachment 4638207


WOW


----------



## Kimbashop

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> WOW





muchstuff said:


> She's a beauty!



thank you! One of my favorite bags. Amazing color saturation.


----------



## fayden

Kimbashop said:


> Balenciaga First with pewter hardware today.
> 
> View attachment 4638207



such a gorgeous classic!


----------



## Confection10

White Light Velo RGGH


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Today's OOTD featuring my Balenciaga crossbody peeking out from under my Burberry scarf!


----------



## cecvj

I love to wear my city crossbody ❤️


----------



## Bijouxlady

Syahrani said:


> My new baby is ready to go
> View attachment 4555901


Is your bag Beige Latte??


----------



## IntheOcean

cecvj said:


> I love to wear my city crossbody ❤️


Love the color! What's it called?


----------



## diva7633

City gris aluminum


----------



## fettfleck

I love all the great City action photos. The new bag models are neither so pretty and interesting as the older models. You could always name the City and its variations. But the newer bag models could be from any brand...


----------



## zoelovescleo

Kimbashop said:


> Balenciaga First with pewter hardware today.
> 
> View attachment 4638207


drooling


----------



## Kimbashop

Zoe Georgopoulos said:


> drooling


one of my favorite bags!


----------



## ninecherries

So this beauty just arrived today ... My first Balenciaga bag and I‘m in love


----------



## Kimbashop

Such a lovely color, and the metal-edged bags have beautiful chevre leather. Congrats on your find!


----------



## ksuromax

ninecherries said:


> So this beauty just arrived today ... My first Balenciaga bag and I‘m in love


great neutral and bullet-proof leather, what else one can ask for? 
Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## IntheOcean

ninecherries said:


> So this beauty just arrived today ... My first Balenciaga bag and I‘m in love


Congratulations on your first Balenciaga! It's a beautiful bag, neutral but stands out and elevates the outfit thanks to the metal edge. Great bag to start going down the Bal rabbit hole.


----------



## M&Mthomas

Took this girl out and about today. Love her


----------



## shesnochill

M&Mthomas said:


> Took this girl out and about today. Love her


I have the same FitBit!


----------



## shesnochill

First modeling photo — taken right after I took it out of the package.


----------



## M&Mthomas

shesnochill said:


> I have the same FitBit!


Twins


----------



## M&Mthomas

shesnochill said:


> First modeling photo — taken right after I took it out of the package.


She is stunning


----------



## MaseratiMomma

shesnochill said:


> First modeling photo — taken right after I took it out of the package.


Lovely!!


----------



## shesnochill

Thanks ladies!


----------



## muggles

M&Mthomas said:


> Took this girl out and about today. Love her


I love your day! Gorgeous!


----------



## M&Mthomas

muggles said:


> I love your day! Gorgeous!


Thank you  I just bought another day bag in Lagon giant 21 and can not wait for her to arrive. I love looking at everyone's bags on here. I'm still quite new so trying to look up old posts and by seeing all these beautiful bags making me in love more with Bal


----------



## muggles

Sounds like another pretty! I am waiting for a day in navy, might be bleu roi, GSH!
You have picked some great colors!


----------



## M&Mthomas

muggles said:


> Sounds like another pretty! I am waiting for a day in navy, might be bleu roi, GSH!
> You have picked some great colors!


Thank you, can't wait to see yours too


----------



## M&Mthomas

Went out for lunch with my mini ^_^


----------



## bEsther

ninecherries said:


> So this beauty just arrived today ... My first Balenciaga bag and I‘m in love


It’s perfect!


----------



## keirii

❤❤ city bag


----------



## viewwing

keirii said:


> ❤❤ city bag


love it! Awesome color!


----------



## M&Mthomas

keirii said:


> ❤❤ city bag
> 
> View attachment 4769059


That's a beautiful city ^_^


----------



## MaseratiMomma

BALENCIAGA Metallic Edge City Medium
Chevre Blue Nuit PHW


----------



## Bisoux78

Dug this gorgeous Charbon beauty out of hibernation yesterday. The leather is so thick and smooshy! The giant GHW is just to die for


----------



## shesnochill

Amethyst City


----------



## Sferics

My day bag some time ago. Still love this bag.


----------



## Lakotan

Sferics said:


> My day bag some time ago. Still love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4820516


Is this Bleu Lavande?


----------



## Sferics

Lakotan said:


> Is this Bleu Lavande?


Yes


----------



## shesnochill

My PT with GGH


----------



## RT1

shesnochill said:


> My PT with GGH
> 
> View attachment 4841061
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841062
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841063
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841064
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841065


You look fantastic with that gorgeous bag!


----------



## Lakotan

Love your look, very classy!


----------



## electricbluerita

I've gone a little insane for that second photo. I'm gonna call that move the Bal uppercut!


----------



## Lakotan

electricbluerita said:


> I've gone a little insane for that second photo. I'm gonna call that move the Bal uppercut!
> 
> View attachment 4845555
> View attachment 4845556



Wow, great look! Could that be 05 Navy?


----------



## electricbluerita

Lakotan said:


> Wow, great look! Could that be 05 Navy?



Thank you so much! It is still my one true love '08 Electric Blue, but I can't wait to have something like a blue collection! Before getting this bag, I didn't think blue could go with so many things. Here's a big pic with better lighting (or rather, various lightings due to the shade haha).


----------



## Lakotan

electricbluerita said:


> Thank you so much! It is still my one true love '08 Electric Blue, but I can't wait to have something like a blue collection! Before getting this bag, I didn't think blue could go with so many things. Here's a big pic with better lighting (or rather, various lightings due to the shade haha).
> 
> View attachment 4845951



Oh, of course! Electric Blue had similarly gorgeous leather and luster! I have GGH 21 Day and two GSH clutches, all of them with amazing leather. Your City looks like new


----------



## Lakotan




----------



## electricbluerita

Lakotan said:


> Oh, of course! Electric Blue had similarly gorgeous leather and luster! I have GGH 21 Day and two GSH clutches, all of them with amazing leather. Your City looks like new



The original owner barely used it, I am still so happy I found it! Thank you  And yes, I know exactly what you mean, love a good smoosh shine!


----------



## samfalstaff

electricbluerita said:


> I've gone a little insane for that second photo. I'm gonna call that move the Bal uppercut!
> 
> View attachment 4845555
> View attachment 4845556


What a great color! Kicking myself for not acting fast enough on that one from TRR!


----------



## electricbluerita

samfalstaff said:


> What a great color! Kicking myself for not acting fast enough on that one from TRR!



Thank you!  And ahhh, I bet! That one was also in beautiful condition. xx


----------



## couturequeen

Beyond my jackets, my most worn Bal.


----------



## Lakotan

couturequeen said:


> Beyond my jackets, my most worn Bal.
> 
> View attachment 4860311


I love Hips, they are perfect for going out to a restaurant or an event. It looks great with your jumpsuit.


----------



## ayshaa

My most loved Balenciaga bags


----------



## IntheOcean

ayshaa said:


> View attachment 4875961
> 
> 
> My most loved Balenciaga bags


That's a stunning bag!


----------



## Monz1987

ayshaa said:


> View attachment 4875961
> 
> 
> My most loved Balenciaga bags


Such a beauty!! I love it.


----------



## electricbluerita

I found the perfect boots for my bag. Planning to wear them with slightly sheer black tights, a black mock turtleneck long sleeve top, and some kind of a-line/slightly flowy short dress over it for fall!


----------



## IntheOcean

electricbluerita said:


> I found the perfect boots for my bag. Planning to wear them with slightly sheer black tights, a black mock turtleneck long sleeve top, and some kind of a-line/slightly flowy short dress over it for fall!
> 
> View attachment 4893861


Wow, that's a beautiful combo!  (By the way, there's a Outfit of the Day thread here on the forums if you would like to post a picture of your outfit.)


----------



## electricbluerita

IntheOcean said:


> Wow, that's a beautiful combo!  (By the way, there's a Outfit of the Day thread here on the forums if you would like to post a picture of your outfit.)



Thank you, IntheOcean!  Ooooh, I might have to do that when I wear them, thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

electricbluerita said:


> I found the perfect boots for my bag. Planning to wear them with slightly sheer black tights, a black mock turtleneck long sleeve top, and some kind of a-line/slightly flowy short dress over it for fall!
> 
> View attachment 4893861


Carpet goes pretty well with the bag and boots too. Twins on the bag by the way! Great color blue!


----------



## electricbluerita

samfalstaff said:


> Carpet goes pretty well with the bag and boots too. Twins on the bag by the way! Great color blue!



Haha, thank you! And... twinsies!! Yes, amazing blue!


----------



## Monz1987

electricbluerita said:


> I found the perfect boots for my bag. Planning to wear them with slightly sheer black tights, a black mock turtleneck long sleeve top, and some kind of a-line/slightly flowy short dress over it for fall!
> 
> View attachment 4893861


This photo satisfies my inner love for monochromatic colour schemes. Have fun wearing the shoes and bag together!!


----------



## electricbluerita

Monz1987 said:


> This photo satisfies my inner love for monochromatic colour schemes. Have fun wearing the shoes and bag together!!



Yay! And aw, thank you so much!


----------



## shesnochill

I’ve been using my City a lot lately. I’ve come to realize it’s my favorite to go to bag. It holds everything I need and the bag itself is super light weight thanks to the beautiful delicate leather. My RMs have heavy hardware and the leather is heavier too.

I’m rambling. Last weekend after spending an afternoon hiking with my sisters I get asked to dress up and wear make up. (I dress up but I never do my make up.) One of my sisters is a YouTuber so she played it off as she needed to record content at the restaurant we were going to.

Turns out they were all in on my now fiancé’s proposal. I got ready in less than an hour and grabbed my City as we dashed out the door to make our reservation.


The first photo is before I was engaged haha


----------



## muchstuff

shesnochill said:


> I’ve been using my City a lot lately. I’ve come to realize it’s my favorite to go to bag. It holds everything I need and the bag itself is super light weight thanks to the beautiful delicate leather. My RMs have heavy hardware and the leather is heavier too.
> 
> I’m rambling. Last weekend after spending an afternoon hiking with my sisters I get asked to dress up and wear make up. (I dress up but I never do my make up.) One of my sisters is a YouTuber so she played it off as she needed to record content at the restaurant we were going to.
> 
> Turns out they were all in on my now fiancé’s proposal. I got ready in less than an hour and grabbed my City as we dashed out the door to make our reservation.
> 
> 
> The first photo is before I was engaged haha


I love the way your Bal is in all of the pics.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

shesnochill said:


> I’ve been using my City a lot lately. I’ve come to realize it’s my favorite to go to bag. It holds everything I need and the bag itself is super light weight thanks to the beautiful delicate leather. My RMs have heavy hardware and the leather is heavier too.
> 
> I’m rambling. Last weekend after spending an afternoon hiking with my sisters I get asked to dress up and wear make up. (I dress up but I never do my make up.) One of my sisters is a YouTuber so she played it off as she needed to record content at the restaurant we were going to.
> 
> Turns out they were all in on my now fiancé’s proposal. I got ready in less than an hour and grabbed my City as we dashed out the door to make our reservation.
> 
> 
> The first photo is before I was engaged haha


Huge congrats to you on your engagement!! 
Lovely story of how it unfolded, and what better bag than a black City to mark the occasion  Your ring looks amazing too!


----------



## Misstake7198

I can’t believe how pristine this beauty is! Fashionphile lucky find.


----------



## shesnochill

Spent Thanksgiving in Seattle with my fiancé’s family.


----------



## sdkitty

shesnochill said:


> I’ve been using my City a lot lately. I’ve come to realize it’s my favorite to go to bag. It holds everything I need and the bag itself is super light weight thanks to the beautiful delicate leather. My RMs have heavy hardware and the leather is heavier too.
> 
> I’m rambling. Last weekend after spending an afternoon hiking with my sisters I get asked to dress up and wear make up. (I dress up but I never do my make up.) One of my sisters is a YouTuber so she played it off as she needed to record content at the restaurant we were going to.
> 
> Turns out they were all in on my now fiancé’s proposal. I got ready in less than an hour and grabbed my City as we dashed out the door to make our reservation.
> 
> .
> The first photo is before I was engaged haha


great pics....clearly your fiance is camera shy but at least he did participate even if not with his face 
I agree with you City is close to perefect.  Just the right size for me.  I would like it if the inside zip pocket and the outside pocket were larger but other than that, its probably my favorite bag


----------



## zoelovescleo

miss_galliano said:


> with my brand new silver City Small ... such a vibe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4734359


OKAY can I please just say every since you posted this pic I've been on the hunt for this bag.... i am in LOVE !!!!! I may have found one... wish me luck!!!


----------



## vesna

couturequeen said:


> Beyond my jackets, my most worn Bal.
> 
> View attachment 4860311


Beautiful....I ended up spending the entire year with my anthracite hip ❤️


----------



## vesna

In the back seat with my beagle my faithful red small shoulder made into a hip with a long cross-body strap (mask in the pocket), my only bag I carried through last year....here it is with Hermes lipstick and card cases and a Hermes glove holder


----------



## couturequeen

Hip today


----------



## Sferics

pandamilktea said:


> What's the color? Violet?


It's Bleu Lavande


----------



## Pinkie*

shesnochill said:


> I’ve been using my City a lot lately. I’ve come to realize it’s my favorite to go to bag. It holds everything I need and the bag itself is super light weight thanks to the beautiful delicate leather. My RMs have heavy hardware and the leather is heavier too.
> 
> I’m rambling. Last weekend after spending an afternoon hiking with my sisters I get asked to dress up and wear make up. (I dress up but I never do my make up.) One of my sisters is a YouTuber so she played it off as she needed to record content at the restaurant we were going to.
> 
> Turns out they were all in on my now fiancé’s proposal. I got ready in less than an hour and grabbed my City as we dashed out the door to make our reservation.
> 
> 
> The first photo is before I was engaged haha


Congratulations


----------



## shayna07

Wearing this little cutie


----------



## Coralquartz

Wore my new fave yesterday and today and took quick pics on my way out! I added a shoulder strap so can wear it on one shoulder or cross body


----------

